# Northern Illinois / Chicago 09/10 Season



## 3311

What does everyone think next year will be like. Hope better than this last one ! Hopefully all the low ballers will go back to their regular jobs by then.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope that we are in a nice pattern now with some "good" winters.......
The last 2 have been tiring and I wanted to beat my head against the wall at times, but in the end, they were goodpayup
As long as salt prices go back to a decent price (which they are going to)


----------



## ultimate plow

hopefully it gets off to a fast start again. I seriously wish it snow'ed year round.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;781986 said:


> hopefully it gets off to a fast start again. I seriously wish it snow'ed year round.


I'd be down for plowing year around. As long as we could have season's yet. Plowing snow when it's 75 out with a nice breeze would be neat.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

hope we have another one like last year but like already stated hopefully salt will drop in price


----------



## SnowMatt13

Last year as a muni I paid almost $140/ton, this year the state bid was already done and no one was left out like last and the price is rumored to be under $70/ton. This is still high IMO, but at least we won't have to mix sand this winter.


----------



## stroker79

Triton Snow and Ice;780962 said:


> What does everyone think next year will be like. Hope better than this last one ! Hopefully all the low ballers will go back to their regular jobs by then.


You just love starting these threads huh? LOL You start them earlier and earlier each year, haha

Looking at your signature it looks like you have had a good year last year.


----------



## T-MAN

When is it going to snow again ? This weather sucks ass :crying:


----------



## scottL

Yes. better than last year...


----------



## affekonig

Hey Scott, I picked up a 2001 Wrangler and I'm looking for a plow. I'll let you try it out for some more work this year...


----------



## scottL

affekonig;784752 said:


> Hey Scott, I picked up a 2001 Wrangler and I'm looking for a plow. I'll let you try it out for some more work this year...


It's hard to get you lined up when you got the big city gig. I'd love to have you come out more often otherwise. For most it's too early to tell the full need of this winter coming up ... but I'm working toward some big things .. time will tell. Either case I'll call you as we come closer to the season - or feel free to call me, either way.


----------



## Snow Picasso

Triton Snow and Ice;780962 said:


> What does everyone think next year will be like. Hope better than this last one ! Hopefully all the low ballers will go back to their regular jobs by then.


I heard it was going to be below average snowfall and above average temps! El Nino!! :crying::crying:


----------



## stroker79

Time get a job at mcdonalds lol


----------



## scottL

Looks like a couple of messages have gone missing again.


----------



## T-MAN

What did I miss ?
I know my post on gv's most users ever thread was gone in a few hours.


----------



## tls22

i found this on a weather board im a member at.......how chicago faired in weak-mod-strong el ninos


Chicago seasonal snowfall in Ninos. 

*ORD became the official site in 1980. Prior to that, Midway (MDW) was the official site. I'll add the ORD total in ( ) to the seasons prior to 1980 (ORD records began in 1958).

WEAK EL NINOS
Season...Snow
2004-05...39.4"
1977-78...82.3" (52.4")
1976-77...54.1" (24.7")
1969-70...77.0" (56.1")
1963-64...35.2" (36.2")
1951-52...66.4" (N/A)

MODERATE EL NINOS
Season...Snow
2006-07...35.6"
2002-03...28.6"
1994-95...24.1"
1987-88...42.6"
1986-87...26.2"
1968-69...29.4" (22.3")
1965-66...24.9" (28.9")

STRONG EL NINOS 
Season...Snow
1997-98...29.6"
1982-83...26.6"
1972-73...32.9" (25.6")
1957-58...20.0" (N/A)


----------



## GLSS22

Lets hope for a Weak El Nino. From the looks of it, nothing like the last 2 years.


----------



## 84deisel

Is it that time of the year again?









:bluebounclet it snow!


----------



## dlcs

I don't understand this elnino crap. Even with a moderate el nino, we still get a good amount of snow? Seems like the guessers call every other year a elnino winter, anyone seeing a pattern here. LOL Damn guys can't guess what if its going to be sunny or cloudy tommorrow but they are already trying to forcast the winter.


----------



## T-MAN

dlcs;788905 said:


> I don't understand this elnino crap. Even with a moderate el nino, we still get a good amount of snow? Seems like the guessers call every other year a elnino winter, anyone seeing a pattern here. LOL Damn guys can't guess what if its going to be sunny or cloudy tommorrow but they are already trying to forcast the winter.


Agreed
The last really piss poor winter we had here was 02-03
I was subbing then, so I only got out 7 times. They still made good money on salt though.


----------



## 3311

It all averages out.


----------



## scottL

el nino is a red haring. sun spots is where it's at.


----------



## stroker79

Scott is it too early for you to have an opnion on this winter?


----------



## scottL

stroker79;789503 said:


> Scott is it too early for you to have an opnion on this winter?


I popped up my thoughts on two threads already.... As it stands I'm going with the sunspots - the correlation of winter activities and sunspots is arguably more accurate than any other approach I've ever seen . That being said I think the potential for a stronger and colder winter from last year is very likely. What is hard to tell right now is if there will be enough atmospheric lift to pull the amounts of moisture necessary.

Today the lift is very strong, the ice caps are still intact, polar storms are still generating cold waves, sunspots are at an all time recordable low for history, Jet stream is strong. By all indications as of today .... I'm thinking payup


----------



## 84deisel

Lets all hope so!


----------



## BillNero

*Illinois Weather Predictions*

I once had a expert weatherman tell me that anybody that says they can predict the weather more than 3 days in advance - is not a weatherman!

At anyrate - we did some research and just posted a blog about this winters weather on our web site if you want to check it out. Long story short - our area normal - east coast big snow.

Bill Nero
Central Parts Warehouse


----------



## scottL

BillNero;789718 said:


> I once had a expert weatherman tell me that anybody that says they can predict the weather more than 3 days in advance - is not a weatherman!
> 
> At anyrate - we did some research and just posted a blog about this winters weather on our web site if you want to check it out. Long story short - our area normal - east coast big snow.
> 
> Bill Nero
> Central Parts Warehouse


Don't weatherman try to tell us a full 7 days in advance and typically can't get the next 12 hours correct


----------



## 3311

I'll second that !!!


----------



## stroker79

Triton is no more?


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;792821 said:



> Triton is no more?


He got banned, thats a new guy ussmileyflag


----------



## 3311

T-MAN;792911 said:


> He got banned, thats a new guy ussmileyflag


Yeah. New Guy


----------



## stroker79

perhaps I should have worded it different. I was saying that the name is no more? I knew your the same person


----------



## snowman79

anyone else ready for late fall when there is frost at night, chances of rain or snow etc. Im done with summer now....especially since ive been sick for the last three weeks with mono.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Landscaping is Dead! bring on the snow big 14 new places this year!!!! ready and still bidding!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ANy one in the alqonquin area who plows the commons at randall and alqonquin rd??


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

btw I heard Average to below average snow and very cold temps


----------



## scottL

ptllandscapeIL;794182 said:


> btw I heard Average to below average snow and very cold temps


Nope.
They have been saying that for the last 3 years.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I know,thats accuwearthers "winter woutlook 2009-2010"


----------



## stroker79

Scott, Im pulling for your forcast for sure! Remember, TLS22 sill owes you a six pack!


----------



## scottL

stroker79;794379 said:


> Scott, Im pulling for your forcast for sure! Remember, TLS22 sill owes you a six pack!


Yup 

It will be interesting to see some other forecast to come out in the next several weeks. I'm still holding out for a big heavy winter. My take is November to have 2-3 events to kick things off.


----------



## stroker79

hmm November would be nice but Im going on a little vacation to maryland around turkey day. I cant miss this one as I have missed the last 10 or so thanksgivings there. Oh well. Ill be back for plenty more!!


----------



## T-MAN

ptllandscapeIL;794182 said:


> btw I heard Average to below average snow and very cold temps


Well last time we got slamed with acorns, like this year, the winter sucked for snow. The fricken drive is already covered, and my side yard is bad. I raked up a whole fricken **** load last time they were this bad. Last to seasons were very light for acorns ?????
Dont blame me. :crying:


----------



## Bird21

Wow what a summer we had. I think I can only remeber 10 Days when it was actually Hot out. Look at the lows for tonight and tomarrow, 45??? In August..

I hope to have a snowy multiple event winter!!

Good luck this season guys, get out *bid high*, and often. Way to many cut throats this year so far. I have lost jobs to 1982 pricing WTF...


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bird21;798337 said:


> Good luck this season guys, get out *bid high*, and often. Way to many cut throats this year so far. I have lost jobs to 1982 pricing WTF...


That's because the last few winters were decent so now everyone and their brother thinks they can do it too. So now there are a bunch of hacks out there with no insurance, no reliability (poor equipment) and no idea what it takes to do the job correctly and well. Those of us who have plowed for awhile (i am admittedly newer, I have only been plowing for 3 years going on 4) realize what it takes, I personally am still a sub because I DO realize the amount of work it takes and would rather just be the plow jockey instead of the office man. I run my own equipment and my own insurance that's it, I don't have all the other worries, I have enough of those with my own business. But that is why we are seeing such an abundance of "other people" and ridiculously low prices, it'll bite them in the a$$ sooner or later.


----------



## 3311

After reading the Almanac for our area for 09/10 we are taking advantage of the cool weather and servicing 2 of our trucks today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/private.snow.plows.2.1165202.html

get your bids in ........................


----------



## scottL

Not with a 10' pole.

Does ANYONE really think they could provide ANY type service to the City of Chicago in regards to snow and not take it up the tail pipe??????


----------



## stroker79

All it takes is a quick drive down a city street to remind me why I'll never plow them. Those roads will tear the crap out of your equipment.


----------



## the new boss 92

ill second that stroker, its way to tore up and thats why they want to sub that out to keep from fixing there frount ends every other storm!


----------



## Chipmunk

the new boss 92;801807 said:


> ill second that stroker, its way to tore up and thats why they want to sub that out to keep from fixing there frount ends every other storm!


I'll third that. In Rockford, the streets are so bad that even just driving down them to get to the job site is terrible. 20th Street near Charles was so terrible, I completely avoided going down it. Which made it terrible trying to get to my sisters to plow her alleyway.

Its bad enough I got a lot of things on the equipment to fix anyways, plowing streets would probably destroy them beyond worth repairing.

Granted, the city is working on fixing them, however, would not had to spend so much money and time if they fixed them properly the first time. Instead, they just spot patched without even doing a good job on it. The next year, the plows tore up all those patches plus more road.

And from what I hear, its not just Rockford and many places are even worse.

Anyways, on topic, I'm kinda on edge over the alamanac calling for warmer and dryer conditions this winter. However, I hear many credible people who are calling for a good all around winter thats not catastrophic on snowfall but not in lack of either.

I don't know, I'm just praying that we're aren't stricken with Lost Bids Due to Low-Ball Bids syndrome again this year. We were hit hard by it last year. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## stroker79

dont listen to the almanac. Its a good read while on the toilet and thats about it. 

I have been hearing that this winter will be very cold and an average snowfall made up of lots of little clippers.


----------



## DCSpecial

Damn, you guys start talking about snow early....LOL.

Need to get some more LEDs for my truck and some load assist bags for the coils in the next couple of months


----------



## ultimate plow

DCSpecial;802831 said:


> Damn, you guys start talking about snow early....LOL.
> 
> Need to get some more LEDs for my truck and some load assist bags for the coils in the next couple of months


there you are Dave! My icon setup is nice!! I want a 4.5 icon setup now!!! PM me.


----------



## DCSpecial

ultimate plow;802853 said:


> there you are Dave! My icon setup is nice!! I want a 4.5 icon setup now!!! PM me.


My name is Dan...LOL


----------



## ultimate plow

yea I see that now and feel like an idiot


----------



## stroker79

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;802909 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


^shouldnt you be working or something? lol jk.


----------



## stroker79

Keep studying errrrr partying


----------



## WilliamOak

:salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh and its officially not going to snow this year. I finally have a plow for my truck so theres no way im gonna get to use it.... sorry guys.
lol


----------



## stroker79

unless of course we can make marks truck break again. That was the key to the 07-08 winter.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I agree with that. It seemed like every time we had a good storm his truck broke. If I remember correctly he did alright on breakdowns this past season tho.


----------



## 3311

From what I'm hearing,sounds like a handfull of clippers for us.I take the 1-2 snows anyday.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It would make me VERY happy if it snowed today....LOL I could use the $$$$ falling from the sky at any moment..payup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

You and me both!!!! Can't wait


----------



## 3311

Keep hearing mild temps and above averqage snowfall for the Chicagoland area.


----------



## scottL

The weather people in chicagland can not get the temp even in the ball park on the same day yet, people want to put their faith in a prediction that's months out.

There is no el Nino this year. Hurricanes are near zippo, artic ice grew ( don't believe hollywood ), geese are already flying, first true fall color change from the trees in what seems forever ..... almost zero sunspots in the lowest solar minimum in 100 + years.

The potential for an early season - very high. Potential for lot's of snow fog events - very high. Potential for very cold - very high. Potential for thunder snow with explosive depths - very high. Over all totals 60+". I also think there is a good chance of a timing cycle similar to last year but, two weeks sooner.


----------



## Elite Property Services

That would be great ScottL


----------



## slh

Is your name Scott L Skilling? lol, jk


----------



## erkoehler

That would be great! Just hope we can have a decent Feb/March too!


----------



## ultimate plow

scottL;812558 said:


> The weather people in chicagland can not get the temp even in the ball park on the same day yet, people want to put their faith in a prediction that's months out.
> 
> There is no el Nino this year. Hurricanes are near zippo, artic ice grew ( don't believe hollywood ), geese are already flying, first true fall color change from the trees in what seems forever ..... almost zero sunspots in the lowest solar minimum in 100 + years.
> 
> The potential for an early season - very high. Potential for lot's of snow fog events - very high. Potential for very cold - very high. Potential for thunder snow with explosive depths - very high. Over all totals 60+". I also think there is a good chance of a timing cycle similar to last year but, two weeks sooner.


October is my favorite month. We can start playing with our equipment and getting it ready.payup


----------



## scottL

It's always fun to throw out a target.... I believe TLS22 owes me some  from last season .... we hit between 68-74".

Either way ..... I'll go out and say mid November for first area dusting, plow onThanksgiving break.

Any others????


----------



## stroker79

NO PLOWING ON THANKSGIVING!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be out of town for the first time in YEARS!

That means it will def snow. Oh well


----------



## erkoehler

Thanksgiving break would def. be an early start! payup


----------



## 3311

stroker79;812983 said:


> NO PLOWING ON THANKSGIVING!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be out of town for the first time in YEARS!
> 
> That means it will def snow. Oh well


Might want to have a backup plan !!!!!!!!


----------



## scottL

I was just dinking around some global maps, checking the ice and what not...... I'm surprised to see the the artic has already grown and snow has been tracked on satellite ..... It seems a few weeks early.

With the calls for new quotes coming in .... They property owners/managers are finally waking up payup


----------



## ultimate plow

sounds good scottL


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

so i take it that nobody id scared then about what they have predicted this year


----------



## tls22

scottL;812839 said:


> It's always fun to throw out a target.... I believe TLS22 owes me some  from last season .... we hit between 68-74".
> 
> Either way ..... I'll go out and say mid November for first area dusting, plow onThanksgiving break.
> 
> Any others????


No no pal....our bet was for ord....i think they had 55 for the season....not pass the 2007-2008 totals....you had a very front end loaded winter....


----------



## stroker79

FYI its ORD LOL

O'Hare used to be Orchard Airport.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;815408 said:


> FYI its ORD LOL
> 
> O'Hare used to be Orchard Airport.


fyi i was not talking to you...cold and dry for you.

korh is for worhster, ma

kord-ohare


----------



## stroker79

3311;798619 said:


> After reading the Almanac for our area for 09/10 we are taking advantage of the cool weather and servicing 2 of our trucks today.


Do you still have the beds of those trucks? I need one


----------



## tls22

stroker79;815410 said:


> Do you still have the beds of those trucks? I need one


A classy women would never flaunt her v-card on the Internet


----------



## stroker79

Well I am not a women so im not sure WTF your talking about, again...........LOL


----------



## tls22

stroker79;815413 said:


> Well I am not a women so im not sure WTF your talking about, again...........LOL


a joke about ur sig


----------



## FEFMedia

Turned on the Furnace last night. It get into the mid 40's I think. I still remember back in 97 like the second week of Oct I was working at the local haunted house and went outside and my motorcycle was covered in a 1/2 inch of snow.

Ahhh to remember the good times.. now give me that early snow


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;812839 said:


> It's always fun to throw out a target.... I believe TLS22 owes me some  from last season .... we hit between 68-74".
> QUOTE]
> 
> HA HA you should have been a porn star ! Who measured that 68-74 last season ? Are we measuring drifts ?


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;816607 said:


> scottL;812839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun to throw out a target.... I believe TLS22 owes me some  from last season .... we hit between 68-74".
> QUOTE]
> 
> HA HA you should have been a porn star ! Who measured that 68-74 last season ? Are we measuring drifts ? :
> 
> 
> 
> lol......yeah perhaps scott measure that north of the boarder How you been t-man?
Click to expand...


----------



## scottL

Uh. Nope. I believe the number came from skillet head. We out in the burbs still had more but, you can just wish a little or come out and play. I've got a lot with your name all over it


----------



## tls22

party at scotts :redbounce


----------



## scottL

tls22;818205 said:


> party at scotts :redbounce


You'd better get your plow on Craig's list so you can trade up to a big boy size for this lot :laughing:


----------



## tls22

scottL;818265 said:


> You'd better get your plow on Craig's list so you can trade up to a big boy size for this lot :laughing:


lol....puh puh please.....if i come out there i would bang ur lots out and still have time to party...you would not want me to go back home


----------



## scottL

tls22;818383 said:


> lol....puh puh please.....if i come out there i would bang ur lots out and still have time to party...you would not want me to go back home


That's what I'm afraid of .... You, and the word BANG while plowing .... Sounds like multiple insurance claims.


----------



## T-MAN

scottL;817962 said:


> Uh. Nope. I believe the number came from skillet head. We out in the burbs still had more but, you can just wish a little or come out and play. I've got a lot with your name all over it


That was 2 seasons ago that 68-74 was at Ohare, we hit 92" that year. We were lucky to see 65" up north by the state line last year. I would be shocked as hell if Chicago got more then us, I dont ever recall them getting more then us. I could of sworn Milwaukee got 74" last year ?


----------



## tls22

scottL;819102 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of .... You, and the word BANG while plowing .... Sounds like multiple insurance claims.


Just wait and see.....vaughn and I are going to be plowing in white suits with top hats......we will also have a walking cane


----------



## scottL

T-MAN;819809 said:


> That was 2 seasons ago that 68-74 was at Ohare, we hit 92" that year. We were lucky to see 65" up north by the state line last year. I would be shocked as hell if Chicago got more then us, I dont ever recall them getting more then us. I could of sworn Milwaukee got 74" last year ?


O'hare I believe was actually kind of close to the burbs last season as compared to others. I believe you guys up north probably beat us by 7-10 ". Along the 64 path we were just nailed over and over again. Definitely more than 60".

Year before last the final official from O'hare was 60.3. But, when you learn how these measurements are really made ..... it's all crap.


----------



## alexf250

Anyone have a good rental place for skidsteers for this winter?


----------



## stroker79

Has anyone noticed our high/low temps this weekend and next week? Sun has a high of 46 and low of 29! next week looks to be in the 40's!


----------



## 3311

Accuweather actually has a snow rain mix in the forcast for Sunday night .


----------



## stroker79

Didnt we get a nice coating of snow last october too? 

Right now the skies are clear and windy windy windy.

Ole man winter is knockin on the doooooooorr!


----------



## 3311

stroker79;820422 said:


> Didnt we get a nice coating of snow last october too?
> 
> Right now the skies are clear and windy windy windy.
> 
> Ole man winter is knockin on the doooooooorr!


Yes we did ! Rain snow mix for Sunday night and very cold on Monday morn.


----------



## FEFMedia

Sounds like some people are going to be breaking out the salter this weekend. Damn I knew I should have invested in a salter. But putting down 5k for a new plow already hit the savings account. 

Its harder to believe, here i sit in my office and see all the leaves on the tree still and hear the word snow. Only in Chicago can you have all 4 seasons in one week


----------



## snowman79

Its going to have to get way colder then then 27 degrees to warrant bringing out the salters. Pavement and ground temps are still in the 50s so its either going to have to come down like no other, or get single digit cold for it to start icing up on the surface. I have heard that there could be a slushy accumulation on the grass though. Its going to be kind of cool to see snow this early.


----------



## 3311

Doubt that we will salt, but would like to try out my new 2.5 yard Western Tornado.
Maybe we will do a courtesy run just to see how it works.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Vacation*

This will be the year we get nailed after Christmas. My ENTIRE family is going to Hawaii for my parents' 50th. wedding anniversary for a week the day after Christmas. Good thing I have coverage.. Just nervous as I have never went anywhere during plowing season before...21 years and counting.


----------



## dlcs

Dodge Plow Pwr;822045 said:


> This will be the year we get nailed after Christmas. My ENTIRE family is going to Hawaii for my parents' 50th. wedding anniversary for a week the day after Christmas. Good thing I have coverage.. Just nervous as I have never went anywhere during plowing season before...21 years and counting.


No, we will get hamered the first week of Nov. this year. I'll be in Florida that week. Sure fire way to get it to snow. I have it covered too but its not the same.


----------



## T-MAN

Steve when you going out of town ? We usually get a good one when you leave too


----------



## stroker79

dlcs;822097 said:


> No, we will get hamered the first week of Nov. this year. I'll be in Florida that week. Sure fire way to get it to snow. I have it covered too but its not the same.


And the end of NOV since Ill be out of town for the first time in YEARS. Oh well, Ill be having fun either way, LOL


----------



## metallihockey88

i believe everyone is gonna owe me, dlcs and stroker big time this november since dlcs is gone the begining, ill be gone the middle and stroker will be gone at the end. let it snow  im drivin to florida, maybe ill bring my plow with in high hopes of a freak storm out there


----------



## FEFMedia

Wow.. you guys are all leaving. If it doesn't snow then we all know who to be mad at.. everyone.

Its funny. I was just making myself a quick online reference sheet for me and a couple friends of local Plow stuff.. people looking for work.. companies looking for subs and drivers.. There is more companies looking for Subs and drivers then there is people looking for work.. Maybe its because all of you people going on trips this winter


----------



## ohiogreenworks

FEF, would it be possible for you to email me the companies looking for subs in the chicago area. If you have the info, preferably the northside. Email is [email protected]. Any help is appreciated, we are trying to iron things out for the season. Thanks!


----------



## FEFMedia

Its nothing special. But here ya go. I mostly did it because I was tired of reading through tons of other states. Then i spoke to a few friends last night and they wanted a list also.

I update it each time I catch a company posting it on craigslist or this website.

http://www.fefmedia.com/plowing/index.html


----------



## FEFMedia

Well one more step closer to a colder ground.



> Frost Advisory for Dupage, IL
> from 4 am CDT, Sat., Oct. 10, 2009 until 9 am CDT, Sat., Oct. 10, 2009
> A FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 9 AM CDT SATURDAY.
> 
> CLEARING SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS TONIGHT ARE EXPECTED TO ALLOW WIDESPREAD FROST TO FORM ACROSS MUCH OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND PORTIONS OF NORTHWEST INDIANA INLAND FROM LAKE MICHIGAN.


----------



## Banger

^ Thanks for putting me on that list Needs a edit on the name though lol. Not that it really matters.


----------



## FEFMedia

Banger;822882 said:


> ^ Thanks for putting me on that list Needs a edit on the name though lol. Not that it really matters.


Fixed.. haha just got done reading Bashers post when i added you.. hahaha.

Anyways I fixed it.. soon as you find something let me know and I will take you off the list.

I am just hoping everything works for me just the same. I am not getting paid hourly but by the lot. I guess I will know after the first snow fall


----------



## Midwest Pond

wesport getting ready for a winter..... (stretches)


----------



## Banger

FEFMedia;822887 said:


> Fixed.. haha just got done reading Bashers post when i added you.. hahaha.
> 
> Anyways I fixed it.. soon as you find something let me know and I will take you off the list.
> 
> I am just hoping everything works for me just the same. I am not getting paid hourly but by the lot. I guess I will know after the first snow fall


I will let you lnow as soon as I do.

Sucks looking for a new gig after working for someone for so long. Hopefully Sat, I can put this behind me and look foward to the 1st event of the season and a new business relationship. Best of luck to you also. I never got paid that way unless it was my own account. Hope it works out for ya eitherway.

Thanks for posting that page for all us looking.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks for the list! We are still trying to figure out when we are going to come up there for the winter, so keep this thread updated with weather please!!!


----------



## stroker79

I heard a rumor that the chicago plowing contract was around 2.5 million...........a MONTH

I still wouldnt touch it.(even if I could)


----------



## FEFMedia

Banger;822997 said:


> I will let you lnow as soon as I do.
> 
> Sucks looking for a new gig after working for someone for so long. Hopefully Sat, I can put this behind me and look foward to the 1st event of the season and a new business relationship. Best of luck to you also. I never got paid that way unless it was my own account. Hope it works out for ya eitherway.
> 
> Thanks for posting that page for all us looking.


Well when I was searching the past couple months for a place that would take me I ran into the following here in Chicago. Mind you I have 3 years plowing experience. 2 for a friends Roofing Company and 1 for Snow Go (I am sure everyone local knows Snow Go)

People have been telling me about not getting paid for the work they did last winter. SUB's mostly. With the sky rocket prices on salt, some plow companies didnt budget correctly and lost there ass. They in turn did not pay there SUB's.

So I spoke with a couple friends that worked for this company I am at. Sure pay is twice a month but hell as long as I get paid I am happy. How much i get paid well that remains to be seen for each lot. However I am sure everything will be fine, just wish I had a salter for little extra cash


----------



## FEFMedia

stroker79;823279 said:


> I heard a rumor that the chicago plowing contract was around 2.5 million...........a MONTH
> 
> I still wouldnt touch it.(even if I could)


I dont think anyone in Chicago has the gear for it 

But with those pot holes in Chicago. I wouldnt touch it either


----------



## stroker79

there are PLENTY of companies that could handle that. In fact that was one of the companies proposal that bid.


----------



## pieperlc

First flakes of the season falling out here in western IL. Cold and windy too.


----------



## FEFMedia

pieperlc;823636 said:


> First flakes of the season falling out here in western IL. Cold and windy too.


Could you push those flakes towards the lake for me  thanks


----------



## ohiogreenworks

FEF, if you don't mind, what company are you working for? Are you just subbing out? It is hard to make a decision who to sub for when you are 5 hours away...any help is appreciated!


----------



## FEFMedia

I am plowing for Midland Snow Management. First season I am going to be with this company. I have a few friends that have been plowing for them for years and are very happy. I met the Management and they seem great and answered any question I had.

Im a very simple man to have as a employee. You tell me where to go. I do the job and do it well. Point me to the next direction and I will do it all over again. If I got to a yard and had to jump in a bobcat to get my salt in my truck.. I would do it. I am not one to say its not my job.

Anyways, sorry someone said its not my job last night to me and my skin just crawled. With that list I have I am sure you will find a company. The problem is you are 5 hours away and many people want to meet you face to face. Honestly I couldn't hire someone over the phone either. I would say get a list of companies together. Call to see if you can setup a interview/appointment and line them up the same day or two. This way you can make sure its a good fit for you and them. Its just as hard looking for someone to sub for when you havent plowed in 3-5 years.. Im just happy I have friends I can count on and look forward to having a great season.

Now.. back to the Weather talk.. It was Midnight when I left the Haunted House I volunteer at it was 32 degree's. Temp gauge says 41 right now.. Not bad.. its good to harden up that ground..


----------



## ohiogreenworks

FEFMedia;824437 said:


> I am plowing for Midland Snow Management. First season I am going to be with this company. I have a few friends that have been plowing for them for years and are very happy. I met the Management and they seem great and answered any question I had.
> 
> Im a very simple man to have as a employee. You tell me where to go. I do the job and do it well. Point me to the next direction and I will do it all over again. If I got to a yard and had to jump in a bobcat to get my salt in my truck.. I would do it. I am not one to say its not my job.
> 
> Anyways, sorry someone said its not my job last night to me and my skin just crawled. With that list I have I am sure you will find a company. The problem is you are 5 hours away and many people want to meet you face to face. Honestly I couldn't hire someone over the phone either. I would say get a list of companies together. Call to see if you can setup a interview/appointment and line them up the same day or two. This way you can make sure its a good fit for you and them. Its just as hard looking for someone to sub for when you havent plowed in 3-5 years.. Im just happy I have friends I can count on and look forward to having a great season.
> 
> Now.. back to the Weather talk.. It was Midnight when I left the Haunted House I volunteer at it was 32 degree's. Temp gauge says 41 right now.. Not bad.. its good to harden up that ground..


Thanks, I hear ya on the simple and do everything attitude. That is how we are. Hopefully, we can do exactly that this year just tell us where to go and we go do it. We actually met with some guys earlier this year back in september and talked with what we wanna do. Worked out well and we just need to make a decision now. Have you heard anything about Mike Riddle and Chicago Service Group? Thanks for the help and weather updates too keep em coming!


----------



## stroker79

So does anyone know if we got our hard frost last night? I didn't wake up early enough to see fir myself.


----------



## Bird21

Yep we got a frost last night, I wouldn't say a hard frost but a frost no the less. I can't believe how quick the snow season is sneaking up on us, I still have alot of landscape work to get done. All the plows have been gone through and only half of the skids are complete. 2 new plows to purchase if all the contracts come in as expected, and alot of mics. prep to get done. I can't believe all the people getting into snow removal around here with brand new equipment and working for prices last seen in the 80's. Should make for a very interesting year..


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;824882 said:


> So does anyone know if we got our hard frost last night? I didn't wake up early enough to see fir myself.


I'm assuming, cuz every single house I mowed today all the annuals were wilted and dead as can be lol.


----------



## scottL

Yes ... two nights in a row with a solid frost ( Sub 32 excluding chicago which takes their temp reading from behind a jet engine ).

ALSO ... take a look into WI ... they are suppose to be seeing some snow in the next 24hrs


----------



## pieperlc

stroker79;824882 said:


> So does anyone know if we got our hard frost last night? I didn't wake up early enough to see fir myself.


I was in Zion last night and came out of the hotel at about 6 am for our fishing trip and the sprinkler system was on. You could tell what zones had already run because the grass was pretty shiny and hard. Didn't pay attention to what the temp was.


----------



## 84deisel

25 degrees here in marengo this morning.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Was 24 degrees in Freeport, IL yesterday......im not looking for winter this soon!


----------



## stroker79

Awesome! It would be really nice to everything done by the end of October. Normally the season goes well into november.


----------



## FEFMedia

ohiogreenworks;824860 said:


> Have you heard anything about Mike Riddle and Chicago Service Group?


Nope I cant say I do. Maybe other might have?



Bird21 said:


> I can't believe all the people getting into snow removal around here with brand new equipment and working for prices last seen in the 80's


I think this has many of us worried. Yes I am sub contracting but I wont do the work if its below my threshold. I would rather stay home and in bed then work for some of these ads I see on craigslist.

Anyways, I think with the low temps we are getting right now, this should prep for a nice cold ground. As long as we have some moisture we are going to have a great season I expect.

But then again this is Chicago.. we can have all 4 seasons in 1 day


----------



## T-MAN

Banger;822997 said:


> I never got paid that way unless it was my own account. Hope it works out for ya eitherway.


Whats the difference if you get paid by the lot for a direct contract or sub ? Paid by the lot means no milking or padding.



stroker79;823548 said:


> there are PLENTY of companies that could handle that. In fact that was one of the companies proposal that bid.


I wouldnt say plenty. Honestly I cant think of one who could handle all of Chicagos side streets. I dont think Plote has enough equipment to handle it, trucks for hauling sure, but you would need hundreds of loaders, no one in this corner of the state has that sitting around  Now as far as lining up subs, thats a different story. I doubt 2.5 mill is for all the side streets. Probably broken up into quadrents for sure. 



scottL;824978 said:


> Yes ... two nights in a row with a solid frost ( Sub 32 excluding chicago which takes their temp reading from behind a jet engine ).
> 
> ALSO ... take a look into WI ... they are suppose to be seeing some snow in the next 24hrs


The plains got some snow too. My Buddy was up in the Yoops last weekend and they were riding in a snow storm friday, nothing stuck yet.


----------



## tls22

scottL;824978 said:


> Yes ... two nights in a row with a solid frost ( Sub 32 excluding chicago which takes their temp reading from behind a jet engine ).
> 
> ALSO ... take a look into WI ... they are suppose to be seeing some snow in the next 24hrs


have you seen the snow cover map scott? It crazy for this time of year.


----------



## scottL

Yup 

I've been watching for some time now. I don't think any really understands how significant this really is. The PDO is into year 10-15 of the typical 30 year cycle and is considered to be hitting a 100 year low. The sunspots have broken the record history mark. The Ice has been building to a point even al gore can't ignore. 

Yup .... This may be a very deep cycle. I heard that the farmers changed their forcast and put us back into heavy snow and deep cold.


----------



## dlcs

scottL;825841 said:


> Yup .... This may be a very deep cycle. I heard that the farmers changed their forcast and put us back into heavy snow and deep cold.


Where do you get this info? I just checked the farmers almanac and they still say warmer than normal and normal precip. Not doubting you, just want to read it. There is no doubt that if this cycle keeps up, we will have lots of snow. the last time i remember temps this low in october, i was in grade school.


----------



## scottL

dlcs;825895 said:


> Where do you get this info? I just checked the farmers almanac and they still say warmer than normal and normal precip. Not doubting you, just want to read it. There is no doubt that if this cycle keeps up, we will have lots of snow. the last time i remember temps this low in october, i was in grade school.


Your right, I should have stated the foot note. The info comes to me on the almanac from someone who subscribes to it and blogs. He can't remember which one he got the correction from but, here are some maps;

The First is of the Almanac;

The second is of the Old Almanac;

The third is of AccuWeather ( which is nutty - like plotting a graph with backward trend points );


----------



## KJ Cramer

I never understand this, why are they all saying something different, they are all usually wrong, but how do they figure it differently than the previous one. You could get the forecast you want to hear just by looking at a different source, as for me I am going to pick the one in the middle.


----------



## scottL

You could go middle of the road but, than that would be wishy-woshy. Go ahead and walk out on a limb and take a stand. wesport

The issues iv'e seen from the tv weather ougie board users is that they depend too much on a single source computer model which are mathematical reflections of theory from labs and geeks who have yet to venture into the real world or who have limited vision of what impacts weather.


----------



## T-MAN

If I re-call, the Farmers and Old Farmers Almanac forecasts are done one year in advance. They use sun spots and some voodoo to come up with there stuff, seems there doing better then big buck boys for sure. pumpkin:


----------



## KJ Cramer

scottL;826239 said:


> You could go middle of the road but, than that would be wishy-woshy. Go ahead and walk out on a limb and take a stand. wesport
> 
> The issues iv'e seen from the tv weather ougie board users is that they depend too much on a single source computer model which are mathematical reflections of theory from labs and geeks who have yet to venture into the real world or who have limited vision of what impacts weather.


I did take a stand, I meant the middle forcast picture, I like that one best and personally, with my tiny amount of weather knowledge, I think that one is most likely.


----------



## dlcs

Thanks for posting those pics. Yes, it does look like they changed their minds a little. If I remember corectly the Old farmer's Almanac was very close the last two winters. :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

scottL;826161 said:


> Your right, I should have stated the foot note. The info comes to me on the almanac from someone who subscribes to it and blogs. He can't remember which one he got the correction from but, here are some maps;
> 
> The First is of the Almanac;
> 
> The second is of the Old Almanac;
> 
> The third is of AccuWeather ( which is nutty - like plotting a graph with backward trend points );


Nice im in the cold and snowy on all 3 of them......look out jersey.....you guys are going to come see me to plow snow


----------



## hydro_37

About time you get to plow Timmy......lol
Hope you have a great winter


----------



## scottL

tls22;826755 said:


> Nice im in the cold and snowy on all 3 of them......look out jersey.....you guys are going to come see me to plow snow


:laughing:

It's the east cost ... I'm sure some liberal will TAX the cold and snow away


----------



## F350plowing

i wish it did to


----------



## tls22

hydro_37;826764 said:


> About time you get to plow Timmy......lol
> Hope you have a great winter


lol...thanks Tim. Hope you have a great winter also. I like my chances right now.......Going to have our first nor'Easter of the fall Friday....hope thats a sign of things to come. Even though its going to be all rain...still good to get the pattern going. I would take last winter in a heart beat. 30 inches of snow...im good with that...my avg is about 28. Have a great winter pal.



scottL;826902 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> It's the east cost ... I'm sure some liberal will TAX the cold and snow away


lmao. :laughing: I just hope if i get a crazy winter im not one of those guys that are like make it stop...i have truck issues or enough is enough. (cough cough stroker)


----------



## FEFMedia

More rain today.. 41 degree's.. yup... good times


----------



## erkoehler

Was up in Iron River, MI and it was snowing really hard when we left on Monday. Heard that they ended up with 2 inches out of it.


----------



## FEFMedia

So Mayor Daley just pulled the bids for snow removal.. said it was too high.. hahahah.. sorry man no one wants to shovel your shiet


----------



## ohiogreenworks

FEF, if you don't mind could you email me the contact info for the company you are working for? I am struggling trying to find a legit company to sub for. I looked them up and they are just down the road from where we will be staying, just wanted to talk to them see what they offer. Thanks in advance for any help, it is ridiculously hard trying to pick a company when all you see is what they put online.


----------



## scottL

FEFMedia;828455 said:


> So Mayor Daley just pulled the bids for snow removal.. said it was too high.. hahahah.. sorry man no one wants to shovel your shiet


Noooooooooo. It was that the non-cook county bidders didn't write the 'shadow' bid which would include grounds work at daley's summer home, new pavers at his chicago home, two new cars, and a trust fund.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Yeah I heard they only recieved one bid for the chicago contract

Plote Construction $2.9 mil per month november-april


----------



## scottL

If they crafted a website where you could pic a few blocks to "own" they may get better responses. O yeah, they would probably have to clean up cook county and the city government as well before anyone who was sane would truly take it seriously.


----------



## REAPER

scottL;829780 said:


> If they crafted a website where you could pic a few blocks to "own" they may get better responses. O yeah, they would probably have to clean up cook county and the city government as well before anyone who was sane would truly take it seriously.


So can I mark you down for 63RD and Stoney Island then?


----------



## scottL

REAPER;830027 said:


> So can I mark you down for 63RD and Stoney Island then?


we are allowed a security patrol and air cover


----------



## NorthernSvc's

43rd and cali... don't believe someone if they say they will help shovel for a ride outta town...


----------



## JaimeG

FEFMedia;823543 said:


> I dont think anyone in Chicago has the gear for it
> 
> But with those pot holes in Chicago. I wouldnt touch it either


Maybe if we all get together and take it we can do it. Your share of 2.5million will surely buy you a new front end. :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

ptllandscapeIL;829036 said:


> Yeah I heard they only recieved one bid for the chicago contract
> 
> Plote Construction $2.9 mil per month november-april


I heard US Maintenance gave them a bid.


----------



## scottL

dlcs;834791 said:


> I heard US Maintenance gave them a bid.


So they will then turn around an re-bid it at net 200 for 15% of the value. :laughing:


----------



## 3311

Rumors of an ice storm for Halloween


----------



## JaimeG

3311;836729 said:


> Rumors of an ice storm for Halloween


Bring it on!!! I'm ready...NOT


----------



## dlcs

NO, NO no ice yet. Just think, if all this rain was snow, we would be at 15 inches already.


----------



## 3311

Would love to try out these new Western spreaders.


----------



## scottL

3311;837218 said:


> Would love to try out these new Western spreaders.


Which western spreaders did you get? tail gate, vbox ....

Halloween Ice storm. Possible. However, the ground is still very warm.


----------



## ultimate plow

I seen your truck sitten at adams triton. Every year I go there I see your truck. Yea I wanna try my spreader out too!


----------



## scottL

ultimate plow;837323 said:


> I seen your truck sitten at adams triton. Every year I go there I see your truck. Yea I wanna try my spreader out too!


You see MY truck there ?


----------



## stroker79

Is anyone else in the green industry getting sick and tired of this rain? I have a couple little projects im trying to finish and cant with this rain. Not to mention mowing and fall cleanups. I wish the precip could just be on hold and store up for winter time.


----------



## FEFMedia

Yes the rain is terrible. I volunteer at the local haunted house and the rain just kills business.

But I did get a kick out of seeing this today from Accuweather

Friday Night, Oct 30
Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
Colder with periods of snow

I know snow is coming.. but the ground is way to warm for it to stick. We will get teased with watching the snow come down, but it will be wet stuff i am sure.


----------



## nekos

FEFMedia;837443 said:


> Yes the rain is terrible. I volunteer at the local haunted house and the rain just kills business.
> 
> But I did get a kick out of seeing this today from Accuweather
> 
> Friday Night, Oct 30
> Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
> Colder with periods of snow
> 
> I know snow is coming.. but the ground is way to warm for it to stick. We will get teased with watching the snow come down, but it will be wet stuff i am sure.


It better not snow. I don't get my plow installed until Monday !


----------



## dlcs

FEFMedia;837443 said:


> Yes the rain is terrible. I volunteer at the local haunted house and the rain just kills business.
> 
> But I did get a kick out of seeing this today from Accuweather
> 
> Friday Night, Oct 30
> Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
> Colder with periods of snow
> 
> I know snow is coming.. but the ground is way to warm for it to stick. We will get teased with watching the snow come down, but it will be wet stuff i am sure.


We have already been teased here, actually had a little slush on the windshield a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ultimate plow

scottL;837347 said:


> You see MY truck there ?


I saw a lot of trucks. Post a pic up. Boy do I hate adams.


----------



## nekos

ultimate plow;837539 said:


> I saw a lot of trucks. Post a pic up. Boy do I hate adams.


Why do you hate Adams ? They have always treated me well when i go there.

(edit) 
You're talking about RA. Adams right?


----------



## ultimate plow

Everybody that I know has had some problem with them. I go in there the other day, say hey, I need the croos bar on the truckside that goes from reciver to reciever, The one with the logo on it (It got bent up this summer). The guy tells me I need a complete new truckside mounting:laughing: Thats when im like nooooooooo, its a seprate piece for crying out loud. And the guy keeps going on and on and on and thats when I got pissed and said follow me outside. But thats nothing, they screwed up my budys hydro system for his kodiak last year, messed up a dump tarp system, left some parts loose on a new plow. They need showers and cotts for their customers


----------



## ultimate plow

They arnt soooooo bad. just a little slow and hectic this time of year. and yes im talking about R.A. adams


----------



## scottL

Honestly .... find me ONE outfit that has customer service of any value and has a clue of what they are talking about.


----------



## nekos

ultimate plow;837551 said:


> Everybody that I know has had some problem with them. I go in there the other day, say hey, I need the croos bar on the truckside that goes from reciver to reciever, The one with the logo on it (It got bent up this summer). The guy tells me I need a complete new truckside mounting:laughing: Thats when im like nooooooooo, its a seprate piece for crying out loud. And the guy keeps going on and on and on and thats when I got pissed and said follow me outside. But thats nothing, they screwed up my budys hydro system for his kodiak last year, messed up a dump tarp system, left some parts loose on a new plow. They need showers and cotts for their customers


My self, boss and just about every one i work with get's their plows there. I haven't heard of any major complaints. I'm not saying they don't mess anything up i just haven't had any problems with them.

I will have my bosses mechanic go over my plow after reading your post.


----------



## stroker79

Well the 2 people that I know that go there a lot have problems constantly. Why they keep going there I have no clue. My dad is one of them and it took them 2 months to repair a V box Monroe salter. All it needed was a new conveyor chain and some bearings. But then when he bought a new spreader for a new truck they had it done in a day. And the horror stories I hear from other people are pretty surprising. It's always small stuff too. Nothing good customer service can't remedy.


----------



## JustJeff

ultimate plow;837553 said:


> They arnt soooooo bad. just a little slow and hectic this time of year. and yes im talking about R.A. adams


Have you ever tried that place in Gauges Lake? I forget the name of it, but it's right there by Jesse Oaks.


----------



## WilliamOak

As far as adams goes it seems like if you're not spending $15k+ with them on plows/trailers then you're just wasting their time. The last few times I've been there it hasn't been all that bad but its been for small stuff (deflector, fluid, trailer racks etc.) and I knew exactly what I wanted going in there so its not like they could really screw anything up / be a d*ck about it lol.


----------



## ultimate plow

Harleyjeff;837666 said:


> Have you ever tried that place in Gauges Lake? I forget the name of it, but it's right there by Jesse Oaks.


Dont think so. but have really no choice to go anywhere else cause they have everything and its the closest. Last year they took FOREVER to install my plow which I got back JUST in TIME before snow. Thats after I called big rich up and complained. Honestly I coulda hooked my plow up myself


----------



## nekos

ultimate plow;837682 said:


> Dont think so. but have really no choice to go anywhere else cause they have everything and its the closest. Last year they took FOREVER to install my plow which I got back JUST in TIME before snow. Thats after I called big rich up and complained. Honestly I coulda hooked my plow up myself


I just got an 8' Pro Plus from them. I set up an appointment last week and I'm going on Monday to have it installed. I don't have a ride home so i have to wait around for the wiring to be installed. This morning though i was called by some one ( forgot his name) and he double checked every thing. Made sure to get to codes off my head lights so he had the correct wiring. He said they were going to put the plow together today or tomorrow so i don't have to wait around all day and all that was needed to be done was the wiring and mount.

Like i said I have never had any problems with them. They have always treated me well when i went there. Maybe they work a little harder for me knowing who my boss is. I guess they wouldn't want to piss off some one who has bought ( I'm guessing here )100+ plows and various other equipment from them over the years.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Harleyjeff;837666 said:


> Have you ever tried that place in Gauges Lake? I forget the name of it, but it's right there by Jesse Oaks.


Herman Brother's a.k.a. Wildwood towing. They are awsome, they have great customer service and they know what the heck they are talking about too. I and several other friends go there for all of our Western related parts and questions.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

scottL;837563 said:


> Honestly .... find me ONE outfit that has customer service of any value and has a clue of what they are talking about.


Go to ADVANTAGE TRAILERS in Carol Stream, IL on Gary Ave. & North Ave.

Western Dealer! Can get fisher and other brand parts also!

Family owned and operated!

Great people!

ussmileyflag


----------



## metallihockey88

scottL;837563 said:


> Honestly .... find me ONE outfit that has customer service of any value and has a clue of what they are talking about.


well, ive only dealt with a few places but theres no one better then the guy i deal with in the burbs just north of the city. Johns Garage. hes a boss dealer mainly but does western, blizzard, snowex and pretty much anything else you could possibly want. unbelievably knowledgable and overall great guy. remember last year in the middle of a few rounds of storms for some reason my plow would angle and not move for a few minutes. it would happen every once in a while. brought it by him, he was swamped but got me in, screwed around with it for hours but couldnt find anything wrong. picked it up and no charge for his time. not to mention when i got my plow and truck used, he spent hours with me teachin me all about it, how to mount and unmount and everything.


----------



## the new boss 92

02DURAMAX;839260 said:


> Go to ADVANTAGE TRAILERS in Carol Stream, IL on Gary Ave. & North Ave.
> 
> Western Dealer! Can get fisher and other brand parts also!
> 
> Family owned and operated!
> 
> Great people!
> 
> ussmileyflag


+ 2 good people and costmer servis. they also have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## JustJeff

Herman Brothers, that's it!!! Used to go there when I had my Western, and had absolutely no complaints at all. Didn't charge me an arm and a leg either.


----------



## REAPER

Drove down Randal Saturday morning from Crystal Lake to Aurora. 
Saw some real light flurries and had patches of road ice almost the whole trip. 

Was looking for a salt truck at a few intersections where everyone was just spinning tires. 

Come on snow!

On a side note.
I have had nothing but good experiences with RA Adams. 
I have only bought from them though and never had them do any work installing or otherwise. 
They seem to stay in biz tho so they must be doing something right.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;840451 said:


> Drove down Randal Saturday morning from Crystal Lake to Aurora.
> Saw some real light flurries and had patches of road ice almost the whole trip.
> 
> Was looking for a salt truck at a few intersections where everyone was just spinning tires.
> 
> Come on snow!
> 
> On a side note.
> I have had nothing but good experiences with RA Adams.
> I have only bought from them though and never had them do any work installing or otherwise.
> They seem to stay in biz tho so they must be doing something right.


You still cant hang up ur plowing shoes? I dont blame you...it would be hard for me also


----------



## dieseld

ultimate plow;837682 said:


> Dont think so. but have really no choice to go anywhere else cause they have everything and its the closest. Last year they took FOREVER to install my plow which I got back JUST in TIME before snow. Thats after I called big rich up and complained. Honestly I coulda hooked my plow up myself


One thing you should keep in mind is that you probably had ALL SUMMER to get the plow on but people wait until fall so eveyone and their brother wants an install the same day. DUHH!! Do it in august when no one else does it. Rich is doing the best he can managing a full shop doing custom work. Imagine if your business was that busy. And yes he is a personal friend of mine and we discuss these issues regularly but trust me, customer service can only be as good as THE CUSTOMERS ATTITUDE. You screaming at him for your last minute plow does no good. And if you could do it better or faster yourself, why didn't you? Not trying to start an argument, I am sure you are a nice kid and all but there is many ways to look at a scenario. RA Adams is probably doing the best they can with the situation just the same as you would, hopefully. I've said my peace.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;840493 said:


> You still cant hang up ur plowing shoes? I dont blame you...it would be hard for me also


Trust me, if I could sell my house I would be living in the south right now probably complaining about the heat. 
(The Deep South-/Little Nicky)

I could have lined up more work on-line with what I do during the summer. But seriously I get so tired sitting behind this desk for hours at a time working I could end up being one of those "postal" type employees and put the smack-down on everyone in the office.

Cept I am the only one here and after you put the smack-down on yourself it ain't as much fun. :realmad:

Cold rain here this morning.

Going to try something with my truck today hopefully it ain't to moist in garage cuz I wanna try to paint the area below the door edge guards and try to hide some rust that is starting to show.


----------



## ultimate plow

dieseld;840562 said:


> One thing you should keep in mind is that you probably had ALL SUMMER to get the plow on but people wait until fall so eveyone and their brother wants an install the same day. DUHH!! Do it in august when no one else does it. Rich is doing the best he can managing a full shop doing custom work. Imagine if your business was that busy. And yes he is a personal friend of mine and we discuss these issues regularly but trust me, customer service can only be as good as THE CUSTOMERS ATTITUDE. You screaming at him for your last minute plow does no good. And if you could do it better or faster yourself, why didn't you? Not trying to start an argument, I am sure you are a nice kid and all but there is many ways to look at a scenario. RA Adams is probably doing the best they can with the situation just the same as you would, hopefully. I've said my peace.


Come on man. I was just saying, I didnt know that this was going to turn in an RA adams thread. And no DUH its busy during the fall time. But when someone tells you that your plow will be installed withing a week and it takes twice as long, and then they give you the run around on the phone for a cupple more days, its not so cool. And as far as the customers attitude like what you brought up, you act like you know me, I didnt call up and scream at rich! I simpley called him up and explained the situation. Thats when I picked my plow up the next day.Hmmmmm. Even got a free jacket out of it. So please next time know what your talking about. Its not like I hate them its just some friends had some bad luck there. O well


----------



## Bporter

Off topic who wants to do a meet and greet I was thinking how about hooters in Orland Park nov. 7th let me know if anyone is intrested


----------



## stroker79

I can do that.


----------



## FEFMedia

I may be able to do Nov 7th.. if it isnt snowing .. hehehe


----------



## 3311

ultimate plow;837323 said:


> I seen your truck sitten at adams triton. Every year I go there I see your truck. Yea I wanna try my spreader out too!


They seem to always have one of them there at some point


----------



## NorthernSvc's

bahh hooters... i get sick everytim i eat there, ever try twisted kilt??? do a search... much better!!!! imo


----------



## FEFMedia

Blah.. Accuweather reports nothing for the next 15 days.. going to be a long two weeks


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;841905 said:


> Blah.. Accuweather reports nothing for the next 15 days.. going to be a long two weeks


Yeah going to be a few quite weeks.....good for everyone to get fall clean-ups done and work on contracts and plows....cold/snow gates open up middel of november


----------



## snowman79

so the more i read the forecasts for this winter the more im seeing below average snowfall and warm temps, rather then the cold and snowy ive heard before now. What should i believe?


----------



## stroker79

Nothing. Just get ready and wait for it. I have heard average an I have heard less snow and I have heard more snow. So to me im hoping for a nice average year with lots of 2-3" clippers.


----------



## 3311

stroker79;842843 said:


> Nothing. Just get ready and wait for it. I have heard average an I have heard less snow and I have heard more snow. So to me im hoping for a nice average year with lots of 2-3" clippers.


I also to believe this to be the trend of this season


----------



## scottL

Well..... What will winter bring....

Honestly, how often are NOAA and the local weather heads correct? The past several months their computer models have made them wrong in their predictions even when the forecast only extends from the morning to the evening. Not even right 50% of the time.

All long range forecasts aside from NOAA are heavy and cold. Still the Artic which generates our cold is about 30 days ahead of schedule in ice growth. Still next to zero sunspots. Still the PDO is cooling and slowing. Still El Nino is barley a measurement.

Bottom line it's winter. You can't guarantee anything. It's like a client saying you must have me plowed out to bare ground by 6:am :laughing: Depends on when the snow starts and ends. If I could predict the weather it would only be because I could control the weather 

Hurry up and wait Ant.


----------



## FEFMedia

Ugg.. here I sit with nothing to do.. being laid off since May isnt very fun thats for sure. My last interview I went on last week.. I was over qualified for.. give me a break.. I just want to work and make some money.. over qualified.. argh


----------



## FEFMedia

Well just got back from Regional in addison.. they are taking great care of me from going to the 8 foot blade to the 8 1/2 foot blade. When i bought it i didnt realize that the 8 foot blade is a tad small for the f350's. Al I have to do is pay the difference.. One less thing I will worry about this winter thats for sure. They have treated me really well over there thats for sure.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

FEFMedia;844486 said:


> Well just got back from Regional in addison.. they are taking great care of me from going to the 8 foot blade to the 8 1/2 foot blade. When i bought it i didnt realize that the 8 foot blade is a tad small for the f350's. Al I have to do is pay the difference.. One less thing I will worry about this winter thats for sure. They have treated me really well over there thats for sure.


Thats Great Regional is the main dealer for western in the area!


----------



## scottL

You guys had decent exposure at Regional and when they installed my plow I had a laundry list of mistakes they made and that they damaged my front grill. I'll give you that they seem to be a bit more pleasant than at Adams but, they sure didn't a rat's tail about my install. It would be nice if they kept longer hours and where open during a snow storm too.


----------



## metallihockey88

scottL;845365 said:


> You guys had decent exposure at Regional and when they installed my plow I had a laundry list of mistakes they made and that they damaged my front grill. I'll give you that they seem to be a bit more pleasant than at Adams but, they sure didn't a rat's tail about my install. It would be nice if they kept longer hours and where open during a snow storm too.


my old work got all their trucks done up at regional. lift and bed on stake bed, ladder rack on pickups, shelves and racks on vans. they did a good job on the basics but messed the lift hydraulics up and had to take it back a few times before they finally fixed it. not to mention my last plow truck i bought that was used, noticed the plow was put together incorrectly too. real nice to deal with ive found but lots of mistakes seem to be made there due to the large volume and demand for fast turnaround im sure. need to take a few minutes and actually look at the stuff they do after their done, would help a lot i bet.


----------



## 3311

I know there are some guys on here that use R.A Adams in McHenry. FYI Adams is now selling bagged salt. I,m not sure on the price but I'm sure Rich would be handleing that.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well still have some tree's with leafs in it.. it would be nice for snow any time now


----------



## stroker79

So Scott and you other weather enthusiasts; are you still thinking early snow? It looks like temps are warming up over the next 10 days.


----------



## scottL

Well I don't have the models as such but, it's not uncommon to have warm ups. This warm up is still below average temps otherwise.

I'm still believing early. Last winter first plow was last of November. We shall see.


----------



## FEFMedia

16 Day on Accuweather looks like 60 to 40's. Early snow fall? Well I was hoping for a Early to Mid Nov snow.. but it looks like Scott will be right with end of Nov for first snow


----------



## T-MAN

FEFMedia;848918 said:


> 16 Day on Accuweather looks like 60 to 40's. Early snow fall? Well I was hoping for a Early to Mid Nov snow.. but it looks like Scott will be right with end of Nov for first snow


Thats pretty normal last couple seasons. Seems deer season would just squeek by and back for turkey on wednesday we would get some snow after that. Heck I can remember not to many years back not plowing till almost Christmas, that sucked ass.
Lets hope we dont get another 13 " dump like we did a few years ago to start out with though 

hey Steve what happened to that bad ass ice storm ? 
I had 2 tons on the truck of treated salt, ready to go...


----------



## nekos

Yay , finally some snow predicted for IL !!! 
http://www.accuweather.com/us/il/bu...3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&metric=0

( side note)
I actually predicted snow between the 15th and 18th. If my meteorology skills are any good ( and they are probably not) we should get a BIG storm some time between the 23rd - 26th.


----------



## jblatti13

i hope your meteorology skills suck, cuz i will be out of town from the 24-27th! got a backup plan, but everyone knows they hate not being there themselves.


----------



## stroker79

jblatti13;850518 said:


> i hope your meteorology skills suck, cuz i will be out of town from the 24-27th! got a backup plan, but everyone knows they hate not being there themselves.


X2, Ill be out of state!


----------



## WilliamOak

I hope for 12" each day from the 24th-27th setting records not only for snowfall totals but for total hours plowed in a 3 day period. just sayin.....
lol!


----------



## nekos

jblatti13;850518 said:


> i hope your meteorology skills suck, cuz i will be out of town from the 24-27th! got a backup plan, but everyone knows they hate not being there themselves.





stroker79;850549 said:


> X2, Ill be out of state!


I guess my predictions are right ...With every one going out of town it will snow for sure then !!! payup


----------



## JaimeG

We'll be gone Dec5 - Jan5. Our equipment is in good hands though.


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;850556 said:


> I hope for 12" each day from the 24th-27th setting records not only for snowfall totals but for total hours plowed in a 3 day period. just sayin.....
> lol!


Thanks for the money.....................:angry::laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;850584 said:


> Thanks for the money.....................:angry::laughing:


NOT funny...:realmad:


----------



## jblatti13

we get 12'' a day and ill make the trip back! actually ill be up in minnesota for a few medical reasons, mayo clinic.... was actually thinking of driving the back up truck up there and riding around when it snows just for ****s n giggles, never know if someone will flag me down or see the number and call. im not worried though, 3 days i can stand being gone. i feel bad for the guy thats gone dec 5-jan 5. id be goin nuts! i hope you got some really good guys, or you like getting phone calls on vaca.


----------



## nekos

jblatti13;850656 said:


> we get 12'' a day and ill make the trip back! actually ill be up in minnesota for a few medical reasons, mayo clinic.... was actually thinking of driving the back up truck up there and riding around when it snows just for ****s n giggles, never know if someone will flag me down or see the number and call. im not worried though, 3 days i can stand being gone. i feel bad for the guy thats gone dec 5-jan 5. id be goin nuts! i hope you got some really good guys, or you like getting phone calls on vaca.


Hey good luck. I hope every thing go's well while you're up there.


----------



## scottL

Anyone catching the talking weather heads on tv lately???? Amy Freeze ( who usually does a fair job of near term weather ) was nutty off on your long term predictions. She took the sheep herd response and went with a weaker warmer winter.

It kicks me because she had her base line averages much lower than NOAA has then, her explanation of El Nino and the PDO where not even in line with NOAA or common understanding. The big thing they are all trying to ignore is that El Nino is actually not moderate or strong when compared to other years and more importantly the jet stream and col waves have not show any affect by this warm water as is should if it were working that way.

I'm still holding out for end of Nov for plows down. Heavy wet snows, frequent bursts with week long quiet patterns in between multiple waves.


----------



## stroker79

Look like I should start looking for a winter job


----------



## FEFMedia

Looking for a winter job? Shoot I have been looking for a job for 6 months now. You would think the computer field is a great place to be in.. 

No one knows weather patterns thats for sure. We sit and wait.. all we can do.


----------



## stroker79

Well my winter project is to develop a few iPhone apps but ill need some income. I always like having a backup plan. worse case, I quit the job because its snowing frequent enough.


----------



## jblatti13

thanks nekos..


and iphone apps? arent the 20,000 out there enough? i think about getting one of those bad boys, but all that BS on there would just drive me crazy. however, if you can come up with something for us plow guys or landscapers, i might be interested. something useful tho, not a game where you run a lawn mower through a yard or plow around parked cars. let me know your ideas!


----------



## stroker79

there are 75,000 apps out there now and I am making apps designed with a professional in mind. But im not going to say whats in the works.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;852018 said:


> there are 75,000 apps out there now and I am making apps designed with a professional in mind. But im not going to say whats in the works.


Isn't amazing there are 75 thousand apps available and someone thinks there's will got noticed. Good luck though .... I've been there before.

Remember when a phone would actually be just a phone and you could actually dial it with one hand and it would make a nice clear connection.


----------



## tls22

scottL;852086 said:


> Isn't amazing there are 75 thousand apps available and someone thinks there's will got noticed. Good luck though .... I've been there before.
> 
> Remember when a phone would actually be just a phone and you could actually dial it with one hand and it would make a nice clear connection.


Thanks grandpa


----------



## scottL

tls22;852095 said:


> Thanks grandpa


 ( And how much more does your little techie's toy's cost when you drop them in the snow and slush )


----------



## tls22

scottL;852118 said:


> ( And how much more does your little techie's toy's cost when you drop them in the snow and slush )


I have the verizon boulder it suppose to go under water....but i really dont want to test it out


----------



## FEFMedia

Well with the weather we are having.. I might go somewhere else for Thanksgiving.. why stay in the area if it isnt going to snow.. sheesh


----------



## jblatti13

75,000?? wow i guess i underestimated a little bit. some of them are quite stupid though. a few friends of mine have iphones, theres apps of a lighter flame, thats it. just to hold up your phone at a concert to look like you have a lighter. completely ******** if you ask me. i hope you got something good, cuz out of the 75k, theres alot of crap applications.


----------



## 3311

I use an Iphone but during the winter months activate my nextel. Don't think the Iphone would like the snow !!


----------



## stroker79

scottL;852086 said:


> Isn't amazing there are 75 thousand apps available and someone thinks there's will got noticed. Good luck though .... I've been there before.
> 
> Remember when a phone would actually be just a phone and you could actually dial it with one hand and it would make a nice clear connection.


Times are changin my friend. My phone can easily be dialed and make a clear connection. I love having a mobile computer with me, it saves me time and money. Hopefully it will make me money. If not, no biggie, I thought of the app since I could use it so if it works for me, thats all I really wanted anyway.


----------



## stroker79

3311;852267 said:


> I use an Iphone but during the winter months activate my nextel. Don't think the Iphone would like the snow !!


Checkout the otter box if you want a nextel tough water resistant iphone. Its well worth the money.


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee's forecast says below normal snowfall.....


----------



## JaimeG

Well he better be wrong.


----------



## stroker79

Everyone is saying it.

If you rely on snow for winter income, make sure you set up a plan B soon!


----------



## T-MAN

What was the forecast for 07-08 season ? If I recall that was to be an "average season" forecasted by most as well. I dont even think Skillet Head called for a heavy year. We hit our average before the end of dec. and it never let up.
My buddy stuck a doe 2 weekends ago with more fricken fat on it then I, or he has EVER seen. This includes northern Wi deer. Looking at that tells me we may see one cold ass winter. Might not snow (usually a lean season when its very cold), but the forecast is for "mild" temps as well. Not throwing in the towel yet.
In March we can decide if it was a bad year :waving:


----------



## scottL

stroker79;852990 said:


> Everyone is saying it.
> 
> If you rely on snow for winter income, make sure you set up a plan B soon!


Everyone  ... Not really. There is a true heard mentality in every aspect of life. Look at the main stream public air wave media. Do you know that many of their stories are based on stories air by their competitors and never verified. However, if the story circles enough it becomes truth. How about the weather .... every forecaster takes their information from the same main model, NOAA and they try to be in the collective. WHY ... so they can never be caught far from the heard which means job safety.

Only one forecaster mentioned sunspots, then skillet head did too. This is and has been proven a HUGE weather impacter yet, it's not built into any modeling system.

At the end of the day you can make some observations based on history, current patterns and your fuzzy worms but, it's still weather and no one has the upper hand on mother nature.

My gut says if el nino was such an impact why has the jet stream not responded to it? Historically it would have. El nino has also appears three other times this year alone and faded within weeks to just a few months.

Heavy, wet and frequent followed by bitter cold. Let's hear some of everyone's thoughts other than those they are spoon feed. purplebou


----------



## stroker79

Well you are right Scott, but it gets depressing after awhile hearing over and over that it will be a below average winter. My winter income is based solely on snow so this time of year is pretty stressful for me since im not at the point where I make enough in the summer to carry me through the winter yet.


----------



## 3311

We all know it will snow. How much is the question. I still am holding out for multiple clippers for us. And I firmly believe that this season will be most profitable for those with salt spreaders.


----------



## ultimate plow

Well this will be my 2nd year subbing. Last year I just had the little pro flo spreader and this year ill have the v box in my truck so Ill have a longer route. Lots of little clippers would be great. And snow in late nov/early dec would be just right!!


----------



## scottL

stroker79;853176 said:


> Well you are right Scott, but it gets depressing after awhile hearing over and over that it will be a below average winter. My winter income is based solely on snow so this time of year is pretty stressful for me since im not at the point where I make enough in the summer to carry me through the winter yet.


Amen brother. I completely understand and for everyone, my guys and my self I am also wanting a terrific season. My best wish would be 30 2.75" snow falls every other day.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I think its going to be a late start on winter. When it drops their leafs early we have a earlywinter.. when its late.. like now.. its a slow start. Thats my telling factor. hehe. Kind of like the weather rock.. when its wet its raining 

I would have to say even the best weather (person) is only going to know about a week in advanced on what weather we are going to get. Why? Because it changes so much while its moving. Jet streams and such.

I have watched accuweather like a hawk the past month and have seen the 15 day forcast change so much until about a week and then it pretty much stays the same.

Just like Thanksgiving. I will know at the last minute if I am going to visit family or not.

Honestly I have gone from worrying about the weather to wondering why my route hasnt been made yet. This is my first year subbing. A friend of mine got me setup for a company and all seemed great. However, I figured they would have a drivers meeting by now or at least have some routes made so we can start going over what we are going to be doing. 

Meanwhile I have my brother in law that picked up a account in West Chicago and asked if I wanted to take care of it. 5 1/2 hour job estimate. And then another friend said if things dont work out to call him and he could get me at another Larger Plowing Company as a SUB. But I am a man of my word. I gave my friend my word that I was going to plow for the company he is at. I dont jump jobs since it doesnt make anyone look good.

I just want to have set accounts so when I am told to get to my accounts I get to them and know what to expect. 

ug.. sorry to run off at the keys. Had to vent.. i cant stand sitting at home anymore.. i want to work


----------



## stroker79

Rule # 1, if your going to look at accuweather, NEVER look at the 15 day! Its never even remotely right.

They are decent at 3 days out. Your best bet is to start learing to read computer models and make your own predictions.

As as for leaves, they dropped earlier this year than the last 2 ive been in business. If it werent for the rain in oct then id be done with them already but instead ill be done with them next week. The last 2 years I worked right up to the first snow on leaves.

I just bought a little RC helicopter, that will be my toy when im stuck inside, LOL. I hope to never get to use it!!!


----------



## tls22

I say 38 inches of snow....and very cold for your area. The winter will be known more for its cold then snow


----------



## SnowMatt13

It can start on Thanksgiving week.
I am running 2 weeks behind at work getting trucks ready.
Too many other projects to try and squeeze in and with the rain in October, that set us back a bit.
I have 4 out of 6 5-yard trucks started. None completed.
By the end of next week I hope to have all the equipment on the big trucks and tested.
Then it's time to start the little ones......


----------



## T-MAN

FEFMedia;853252 said:


> Well I think its going to be a late start on winter. When it drops their leafs early we have a earlywinter.. when its late.. like now.. its a slow start. Thats my telling factor. hehe. Kind of like the weather rock.. when its wet its raining
> 
> I would have to say even the best weather (person) is only going to know about a week in advanced on what weather we are going to get. Why? Because it changes so much while its moving. Jet streams and such.
> 
> I have watched accuweather like a hawk the past month and have seen the 15 day forcast change so much until about a week and then it pretty much stays the same.
> 
> Just like Thanksgiving. I will know at the last minute if I am going to visit family or not.
> 
> Honestly I have gone from worrying about the weather to wondering why my route hasnt been made yet. This is my first year subbing. A friend of mine got me setup for a company and all seemed great. However, I figured they would have a drivers meeting by now or at least have some routes made so we can start going over what we are going to be doing.
> 
> Meanwhile I have my brother in law that picked up a account in West Chicago and asked if I wanted to take care of it. 5 1/2 hour job estimate. And then another friend said if things dont work out to call him and he could get me at another Larger Plowing Company as a SUB. But I am a man of my word. I gave my friend my word that I was going to plow for the company he is at. I dont jump jobs since it doesnt make anyone look good.
> 
> I just want to have set accounts so when I am told to get to my accounts I get to them and know what to expect.
> 
> ug.. sorry to run off at the keys. Had to vent.. i cant stand sitting at home anymore.. i want to work


Dont panic yet, I still have contracts unsigned. This warm weather does nothing to help nudge them along. By the 15th call them and ask what your route will be, and if you can meet and do a walk threw. Many companys wont do this, and will call at 1am and say go here sight unseen LOL. If you have plenty of experience no big deal, if you dont, it can be very stressfull. Regardless it is nice to know ahead of time what your route will be. Are you sure you will have a set route, or will you be a floater ?



stroker79;853277 said:


> Rule # 1, if your going to look at accuweather, NEVER look at the 15 day! Its never even remotely right.
> 
> They are decent at 3 days out. Your best bet is to start learing to read computer models and make your own predictions.


Amen to that, theres a reason there nick name is Suckoweather, if the 15 day says snow on the 14th day you can bet it might, or it might NOT snow LMAO


----------



## FEFMedia

T-MAN;854067 said:


> Dont panic yet, I still have contracts unsigned. This warm weather does nothing to help nudge them along. By the 15th call them and ask what your route will be, and if you can meet and do a walk threw. Many companys wont do this, and will call at 1am and say go here sight unseen LOL. If you have plenty of experience no big deal, if you dont, it can be very stressfull. Regardless it is nice to know ahead of time what your route will be. Are you sure you will have a set route, or will you be a floater ?


You bring a lot of good points. One person has mentioned to me that this company does that. Calls you at 11pm or so and says we want you here in 30 minutes.. go figure.

I know the area I am going to be in that's about it. If I was getting paid per hour and being a floater I guess I wouldn't care at all. But I think I am going to do just what you mentioned. Pop my head in after the 15th and see how things are going. The good thing is I have a backup plan.. But like I said I just like being organized. 65 Outside right now. Why would any company sign a contract. Just keeps pushing everything off that's for sure.


----------



## nekos

This weather is ridiculous, If it stays like this for much longer the ground wont be cold enough for snow to stick until mid/late December.


----------



## scottL

ground can turn cold enough with just several days and a cold rain.


----------



## Peterbilt

Light snow and a cold wind can get the surface temps down as well.

Does anybody have any records of the last el nino winter season? Or any idea what year it was? For some reason I remember one in the winter of 2000-01.

J.


----------



## tls22

Peterbilt;854575 said:


> Light snow and a cold wind can get the surface temps down as well.
> 
> Does anybody have any records of the last el nino winter season? Or any idea what year it was? For some reason I remember one in the winter of 2000-01.
> 
> J.


2006-2007 was the last one........then 04-05....then 02-03


----------



## Peterbilt

02-03. I remember it being pretty slow. We did have a big Valentines day blizzard that season, then a couple late snow falls in early march.

04-05. We had a cold December, then a few plowables after that.

06-07. We had a warm and DRY December, east of me there was an early dumping in december on the Quad cities and Chicago. But we saw nothing untill the second week of January. We did end up getting 9 workable events that season. 

But no el ninos before that? I am trying to piece together some past weather pattens here.

J.


----------



## grunt19026

tls22;852121 said:


> I have the verizon boulder it suppose to go under water....but i really dont want to test it out


i have one also, had it for less than 20 min. before it hit a sinkfull of water. If its not gonna do what its advertised for, they can pay for it. lol. Im still useing it today and it has been put through hell. the paint does come off though.


----------



## KJ Cramer

grunt19026;854750 said:


> i have one also, had it for less than 20 min. before it hit a sinkfull of water. If its not gonna do what its advertised for, they can pay for it. lol. Im still useing it today and it has been put through hell. the paint does come off though.


Yes, that paint comes off easy, but hey, I know what I put my phone through and thats why I can't get an iTouch, that thing just wouldn't hold up; I have got scratches, nics, and minor burns all over my boulder and that thing is holding up like a champ, the software seems to be getting a bit slower with some age however, but oh well, I can still dial a number (and see it on the screen) and complete the call.


----------



## tls22

Peterbilt;854716 said:


> 02-03. I remember it being pretty slow. We did have a big Valentines day blizzard that season, then a couple late snow falls in early march.
> 
> 04-05. We had a cold December, then a few plowables after that.
> 
> 06-07. We had a warm and DRY December, east of me there was an early dumping in december on the Quad cities and Chicago. But we saw nothing untill the second week of January. We did end up getting 9 workable events that season.
> 
> But no el ninos before that? I am trying to piece together some past weather pattens here.
> 
> J.


I will get them for you....usally el-ninos are dry for your area. Your pretty spot on with all those years. Its kind of late...so i will get them for you tomorrow.



grunt19026;854750 said:


> i have one also, had it for less than 20 min. before it hit a sinkfull of water. If its not gonna do what its advertised for, they can pay for it. lol. Im still useing it today and it has been put through hell. the paint does come off though.


lmao...i agree with you 100%. Good to know you tested it out. My paint is coming off also.....yet my friends that have them, put them through hell and they still work.


----------



## tls22

KJ Cramer;854764 said:


> Yes, that paint comes off easy, but hey, I know what I put my phone through and thats why I can't get an iTouch, that thing just wouldn't hold up; I have got scratches, nics, and minor burns all over my boulder and that thing is holding up like a champ, the software seems to be getting a bit slower with some age however, but oh well, I can still dial a number (and see it on the screen) and complete the call.


lol...yeah i have 3 razors in my draw that are cracked or no screen anymore. So i need somthing that holds up. So far so good. Good to hear yours is doing well. I dont need at that fancy crap....online and etc....give me numbers and text...thats it


----------



## tls22

Peterbilt;854716 said:


> 02-03. I remember it being pretty slow. We did have a big Valentines day blizzard that season, then a couple late snow falls in early march.
> 
> 04-05. We had a cold December, then a few plowables after that.
> 
> 06-07. We had a warm and DRY December, east of me there was an early dumping in december on the Quad cities and Chicago. But we saw nothing untill the second week of January. We did end up getting 9 workable events that season.
> 
> But no el ninos before that? I am trying to piece together some past weather pattens here.
> 
> J.


here peter.....keep in mind some of these where weak,moderate, or strong el-ninos.

1997-98...1982-83...1994-95...
1972-73...1991-92...2006-07...1951-52...1965-66...1986-87...1987-88...2004-05...1963-64...
1968-69...2002-03...1977-78


----------



## FEFMedia

Its pretty sad when your changing your sons jacket from a winter jacket back to a spring jacket because its to warm out.. ug


----------



## tls22

The pattern right now is horrible for everyone. The pacfic jet is raging and the cold air is lock up....prob going to be this way for the next 2 weeks. Time to get clean-ups done......looks like its going to eb a pretty mild month.


----------



## 3311

There should be no excuse for not having trucks ready thats for sure.


----------



## FEFMedia

3311;856087 said:


> There should be no excuse for not having trucks ready thats for sure.


i agree.. did you just get another v box? i noticed your signature changed


----------



## Chipmunk

3311;856087 said:


> There should be no excuse for not having trucks ready thats for sure.


Got that right. I'm taking this time to enjoy working on the equipment outside rather than in the shop, lol.

I remember last year in October I was rebuilding my under tailgate salt spreader and had the heater on in the shop. This time this year I'm trying to not sweat my ass off, lol.

Lucky for me that its warm, we are finally getting a new box for our dump truck and it has been nice with the unseasonable warm weather.

But once I get that project done, it better start snowing because after having the fun of putting the new box on, then I gotta pay for it, lol.


----------



## WilliamOak

FEFMedia;855883 said:


> Its pretty sad when your changing your sons jacket from a winter jacket back to a spring jacket because its to warm out.. ug


No kidding lol, its sad when its november and I'm walking to class in shorts and a t-shirt. This weather in november doesnt bother me nearly as much as it would in say dec, jan or feb lol


----------



## stroker79

Im loving this weather after that crap ass october we had. Im hoping it stays like this till Dec 1.


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;853176 said:


> My winter income is based solely on snow so this time of year is pretty stressful for me since im not at the point where I make enough in the summer to carry me through the winter yet.


Well, theres your problem son......get to work so you can plow for fun like the rest of us...

If i ACTUALLY needed the money i woudl never do this crap......i just do it for the fun...i'll sit all winter and still be fine...

plowing is so much more fun when you can tell the monkeys to get screwed and not care.....go somewhere else and do the same thing for MORE money...LOL......

remember.....it's plowing....and it should be a FUN ADVENTURE...if it's not...your doing it wrong....of it ain't funand games GO HOME,,,,


----------



## stroker79

That coming from the guy pawning all his stuff cause he needed money. Ok George. 

I plow because I enjoy it but. Primarily because it's very profitable.


----------



## REAPER

Who can remember the 1982/83 season in Chicago land? 

I believe it was close to 70 on Christmas yet by January 1st was -30 windchills with a layer of ice on everything..... 

I believe it was that season I may be off a year and I was not yet plowing. I did have a 4x4 service truck tho and remember being out 3 days straight giving jumps and replacing batteries for people.


----------



## weeman97

no snow yet...still waiting for my plow to come back from CPW. At least Fisher is being stand-up and replacing everything and im not paying for it. that one good thing i can say about fisher!


----------



## nevrnf

Dissociative;856787 said:


> If i ACTUALLY needed the money i woudl never do this crap......i just do it for the fun...i'll sit all winter and still be fine,,,,


Man I wish i could plow for fun but i dont get all the goverment cheese like you do.


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;856810 said:



> Who can remember the 1982/83 season in Chicago land?
> 
> I believe it was close to 70 on Christmas yet by January 1st was -30 windchills with a layer of ice on everything.....


I do, got on a plane to go to Ft. Meyers Beach on Christmas day night in shorts and an Iron Maiden t-shirt.


----------



## scottL

T-MAN;857798 said:


> I do, got on a plane to go to Ft. Meyers Beach on Christmas day night in shorts and an Iron Maiden t-shirt.


Thanks for the invite


----------



## Dissociative

Doug and Tony you guys have no clue whatsoever about my situation......get a real idea before you post garbage.

selling old surplus stock doesn't mean i am broke.....rather making room for the LED stuff thats here now...LOTS OF IT
and gov't cheese runs out after 6 months.... self employed for 2.5 years....so WTF tony?




MY POINT was.....and you guys know this is true......have fun at work.....and you will never work a day in your life...

when i becomes "work" for any reason......find another way to be happy and make money....life is short...don't be unhappy


----------



## scottL

Gov Cheese actually has three cycles which run out at 99 weeks now. Given the economy is at a published 10.2% unemployment with the real calculations being at 22%. ( They stop counting people when they hit the one year mark ). Also, wait for the next few weeks of unemployment numbers as the summer workers end their seasons and the those road construction jobs end as well. You'll probably see 12-14% by end of year.

So, Diss ... are you plowing for that chicago group then?


----------



## nevrnf

Wow man you need to lighten up. We are just poking a little fun while trying to kill some time waiting on the ever elusive 1st snow. I am sure you like the rest of us are trying to get by doing what ever it takes. You know my situation. Almost 4 years out of full time work since getting injured. At least you get some aid, Be thankful for what you get. I am not eligable for ANY assistance from this great state. You are always busting my balls about meeting up and having a beer. For the record i will be in West Chicago playing around with a few trucks again this Saturday. If you are free stop buy. The beer is on me as long as you like what ever is in the fridge.


----------



## FEFMedia

well we got some frost last night that is a good sign.. its in the upper 30's right now.. so its good its getting colder finally..


----------



## Dissociative

nevrnf;858933 said:


> Wow man you need to lighten up. We are just poking a little fun while trying to kill some time waiting on the ever elusive 1st snow. I am sure you like the rest of us are trying to get by doing what ever it takes. You know my situation. Almost 4 years out of full time work since getting injured. At least you get some aid, Be thankful for what you get. I am not eligable for ANY assistance from this great state. You are always busting my balls about meeting up and having a beer. For the record i will be in West Chicago playing around with a few trucks again this Saturday. If you are free stop buy. The beer is on me as long as you like what ever is in the fridge.


TRUE TRUE....can you tell i was estimating and selling jobs this morning.:crying:...
feels good to lash out at unsuspecting innocent folks...

ok...saturday i have a complete plow install to knock out but i will try to be around after that...

unless you want to knock out a western unimount on a 97 dodge with me..


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;858002 said:


> So, Diss ... are you plowing for that chicago group then?


no....other services

edited to tell you perverted sob's not to bother with your nasty comments...LOL


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;858990 said:


> no....other services
> 
> edited to tell you perverted sob's not to bother with your nasty comments...LOL


No plowing?

Or just another company?


----------



## 3311

FEFMedia;858934 said:


> well we got some frost last night that is a good sign.. its in the upper 30's right now.. so its good its getting colder finally..


Would like to see a white Thanksgiving. Holding out !!!


----------



## scottL

Plow on ground is coming soon .... I'm still holding out for end of November. There are two massive lows in the artic cause all kinds of love. Once they bump the jet a tad it will flow. The opposite side of the world always sees winter first and that bulge is reaching critical mass now. Also, for you el nino lovers ... it's already fading away. The moderate lows that were holding it in place have gone away and the line it rode has already started to go back south. This typically means it will fade away  

I propose a new drinking game though ..... Every time skillet head on wgn 9 says el nino you tap a beer. To play this game you need at least a 30 pack lined up in front of you


----------



## T-MAN

The county sprayed bridges here yesterday, kinda funny. Maybe the *****s frost is slicking em up, I guess ??? 

I think that turkey day may stay dry, maybe a "Black Friday" event ? :laughing: What a hoot that would be. 

You kids quit fighting would ya, timeouts for all of you


----------



## FEFMedia

Well it looks like after Sunday its going to be cooler during the day. Actually it will be normal temps so to speak. Evenings is pretty much going to be in the 30's. As long as the ground can get cooler it will help us from that first slushy wet snow that we all hate.

Something I want to share. A week ago I had regional swap my 8 foot to 8 1/2 foot. No it wasnt a upgrade as the plow is brand new.. just had to pay $100 difference.. I leave the shop and head out.. driving down 355 I notice some spray on my windshield.. get home.. hydro fluid all over the pump and the front of my truck.. head right back over to regional.. they look at it.. blown seal.. wow.. brand new pump.. they swapped out the pump for me right away so I was there for like 15 minutes.. man I hope this is not the way my season is going to start off.


----------



## nekos

Were not going to see snow for a long time. ( late December) The Jet stream is set up and will continue to flow almost directly West to East for the rest of the year. We wont see low enough temp's for even freezing rain most of the time. When the jet stream set's up in October-November it doesn't change much until early summer.

Sorry guy;'s It's my fault... I bought a new truck and need it to snow so of course it wont. :realmad:

(side note)
this is a great website to track the jet stream around the world. 
http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


----------



## 3311

scottL;859078 said:


> Plow on ground is coming soon .... I'm still holding out for end of November. There are two massive lows in the artic cause all kinds of love. Once they bump the jet a tad it will flow. The opposite side of the world always sees winter first and that bulge is reaching critical mass now. Also, for you el nino lovers ... it's already fading away. The moderate lows that were holding it in place have gone away and the line it rode has already started to go back south. This typically means it will fade away
> 
> I propose a new drinking game though ..... Every time skillet head on wgn 9 says el nino you tap a beer. To play this game you need at least a 30 pack lined up in front of you


Looks like accuweather agrees.They just put snow in the forcast for Turkey Day


----------



## FEFMedia

well that was different from last night.. but hell thats so far out.. we can only hope


Snow much of the time


----------



## scottL

3311;859224 said:


> Looks like accuweather agrees.They just put snow in the forcast for Turkey Day


 Good-times, good-times.......


----------



## FEFMedia

Well just left the local Home Depot.. needed a filter for my furnace.. anyways saw the salt pile and loader.. Wonder if it was a USM contract.. hell the loader needs some love.. i didnt get the picture but the loader is missing a tire.. i hope they are repairing and hydro fluid all over the ground..

Salt pile looks pretty good though


----------



## erkoehler

FEFMedia;859370 said:



> Well just left the local Home Depot.. needed a filter for my furnace.. anyways saw the salt pile and loader.. Wonder if it was a USM contract.. hell the loader needs some love.. i didnt get the picture but the loader is missing a tire.. i hope they are repairing and hydro fluid all over the ground..
> 
> Salt pile looks pretty good though


Pretty surprised they leave the salt out in the open like that.....


----------



## scottL

ACTUALLY .... If you want to get the contract call the EPA and they will fine them to no end for not covering the pile. Yup ... The water way management along with EPA will actually be investigating this stuff now and driving around from time to time. It's part of their education program.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;859078 said:


> Plow on ground is coming soon .... I'm still holding out for end of November. There are two massive lows in the artic cause all kinds of love. Once they bump the jet a tad it will flow. The opposite side of the world always sees winter first and that bulge is reaching critical mass now. Also, for you el nino lovers ... it's already fading away. The moderate lows that were holding it in place have gone away and the line it rode has already started to go back south. This typically means it will fade away
> 
> I propose a new drinking game though ..... Every time skillet head on wgn 9 says el nino you tap a beer. To play this game you need at least a 30 pack lined up in front of you





nekos;859193 said:


> Were not going to see snow for a long time. ( late December) The Jet stream is set up and will continue to flow almost directly West to East for the rest of the year. We wont see low enough temp's for even freezing rain most of the time. When the jet stream set's up in October-November it doesn't change much until early summer.
> 
> Sorry guy;'s It's my fault... I bought a new truck and need it to snow so of course it wont. :realmad:
> 
> (side note)
> this is a great website to track the jet stream around the world.
> http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


Well thats 2 totally contrasting forcasts. That just goes to shows, no one has a clue as to what the winter will be like. Or at least half of them dont. Most of the online forcasts are like this as well. im just gonna  till the first storm. cleanups will be done in a couple days.


----------



## stroker79

FEFMedia;859370 said:


> Well just left the local Home Depot.. needed a filter for my furnace.. anyways saw the salt pile and loader.. Wonder if it was a USM contract.. hell the loader needs some love.. i didnt get the picture but the loader is missing a tire.. i hope they are repairing and hydro fluid all over the ground..
> 
> Salt pile looks pretty good though


Thats actually nice treated salt too.

Its funny, the walmart in rolling meadows has a loader on the lot year round. Ive never seen it move and would doubt that it even works. They just plow it all with trucks and because walmart says that a loader must be on the lot, well, there is, it just doesnt run! :laughing:

My guess is that since the salt looks freshly dumped that it was just delivered and they tried firing up the loader to push it in the bin there but the loader had a flat or some damage so they had to pull it a part to get it fixed. I bet in a day or two its all stacked up and tarped.


----------



## scottL

Ouch stoker ... Are you dissing me ... No Clue... Ouch.


----------



## stroker79

LOL LMAO! Ill get you Sonny!

I just need to stop reading predictions but trust me, I sure as hell am pulling for your forcast. With the exception of a thanksgiving storm because the plans are set still and ill be out of town.


----------



## FEFMedia

Never knew stuff needed to be tarped.. good to know not that i do salt myself.

The loader had a jackstand underneath it so i am sure they have been around lately.. plus the fluid on the ground looked fresh.. there was a white truck that pulled up right behind me when i was taking the picture.. didnt look like he stopped though.. not sure i left right away.

My friend that works for Arctic had his loader dropped off recently also.. no box yet for him but salt bins getting ready to be made...Usually i see this stuff out Nov 1st.. guess things are a little slow right now with the weather being so nice.


----------



## nekos

stroker79;859532 said:


> Well thats 2 totally contrasting forcasts. That just goes to shows, no one has a clue as to what the winter will be like. Or at least half of them dont. Most of the online forcasts are like this as well. im just gonna  till the first storm. cleanups will be done in a couple days.


Well my first weather forecast looks to be wrong. We all have a better chance of getting a tan then snow over the next week. My 2nd 1 looks to be way off also so I'm now giving up my career as a meteorologist. :realmad:

I'm just going to listen to the people that kinda know the weather and they all say no snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

nekos;859776 said:


> Well my first weather forecast looks to be wrong. We all have a better chance of getting a tan then snow over the next week. My 2nd 1 looks to be way off also so I'm now giving up my career as a meteorologist. :realmad:
> 
> I'm just going to listen to the people that kinda know the weather and they all say no snow.


I didnt believe meteorologists yesterday, last month, 6 years ago. So im def not going to believe them about the winter predictions. If we get 1 salting this month that would be awsome. Then december can bring it hopefully. Im still liking scottL's predictions.


----------



## stroker79

nekos;859776 said:


> Well my first weather forecast looks to be wrong. We all have a better chance of getting a tan then snow over the next week. My 2nd 1 looks to be way off also so I'm now giving up my career as a meteorologist. :realmad:
> 
> I'm just going to listen to the people that kinda know the weather and they all say no snow.


Lol, see it as my concern for a sh!tty winter, LOL. Not doubting you.


----------



## 3311

I t was nice to see some snow in the forecast for at least one day.


----------



## FEFMedia

ohhhh forget it.. at this rate i think i will have a better chance winning the lotto


----------



## tls22

3311;860175 said:


> I t was nice to see some snow in the forecast for at least one day.


Those 15 day forecast are computer generated off a weather model that goes out 364 hrs........anything past 5 days changes every single run....i would never look past 5 days...or you set urself up for a disappointment. Look for a pattern change around Thanksgiving....until then warm temps.


----------



## FEFMedia

tls22;860356 said:


> Those 15 day forecast are computer generated off a weather model that goes out 364 hrs........anything past 5 days changes every single run....i would never look past 5 days...or you set urself up for a disappointment. Look for a pattern change around Thanksgiving....until then warm temps.


Yeah I always had the 5 day forecast.. i guess i am just wanting snow as much as everyone else.

I need to start following my 1 week policy that i use for trackdays. "Dont book it until you get the 1 week forcast" Yeah it changes but hell atleast you have a general idea if its going to rain. Time to start doing the same for snow


----------



## dlcs

Southwestern Iowa is going to get snow tonight and tomorrow, getting closer to us. purplebou I hope this is a good sign for the midwest. Anyone heard when the first snow could happen for Northern illinois?


----------



## the new boss 92

well after just cheacking the weather, i see that they have cold with snow for the 28th. but that is to far out and prolly wont happen!


----------



## 3311

I'm still holding out for a November snowstorm


----------



## gd8boltman

*What is everyone in Northern Il.*

or Southern Wi. using for longer range forcasting for the 09-10 season? I have been typically using NOAA or Skilling, but there seems to be rather vague predictions for this upcoming winter, that vary quite a bit, one says cold and average precip. and the other can say warmer, and above average precip. Just wondering what you have seen and those sources.

Thanks


----------



## stroker79

Just hang on to your seat and be ready, theres no telling whats to come!

On a side note, if anyone on here is looking for some labor help in between snows LMK. Im reliable!


----------



## FEFMedia

Well Skilling and Accuweather are talking possible snow next week. I have heard Snow to flurries.. But Skilling mostly said he is keeping a eye on it.. So I feel no one knows for sure but there is a cold jet stream with moisture next week. Still need some more cold to have this stick though. It might snow but it wont stick and that is going to drive many of us crazy


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im just happy that it's finally gonna get cold...


----------



## the new boss 92

snow and ice in forcast in the next week!


----------



## erkoehler

Thanksgiving snow......fun!


----------



## erkoehler

Next week would be awesome


----------



## weeman97

SON OF A!!!!!! my plow not back it better be back wendsday!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

weeman97;864160 said:


> SON OF A!!!!!! my plow not back it better be back wendsday!!!


call me, youre so damn hard to get a hold of


----------



## scottL

Yup ... ice, then snow..... Week of Thanksgiving  

If only I could pick lotto numbers.


----------



## erkoehler

Doug, still headed out of town?


----------



## stroker79

Plans are set! I'm leaving Wednesday morning and will be back Sunday night! Enjoy!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Thank you!! we definately getting somethin now!!! lol


----------



## FEFMedia

Still a little far out before I am going to call it. I am sure we are going to get a slush of sorts or maybe some flurries.. but I feel it wont stick.

*From AccuWeather.com*

*Wednesday, Nov 25* | High: 39 °F Low: 19 °F
Snow and ice in the morning

*Thursday, Nov 26* | High: 37 °F Low: 18 °F
Windy with snow

*From Weather.com*

*Wednesday, Nov 25* | High: 42 °F Low: 31 °F
Showers
*Thursday, Nov 26* | High: 40 °F Low: 30 °F
Mostly Cloudy

*From Intellicast.com*

*Wednesday, Nov 25* | High: 42 °F Low: 31 °F
Showers
*Thursday, Nov 26* | High: 40 °F Low: 30 °F
Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Got the bad news*

Not really looking forward to snow this year as I just found out I lost all of my accounts except for 1 this year. Been doing this site for 15 years, haven't raised prices in the last 5 years so I could keep it. Got undercut by HALF!!!! Low ballers suck... So now 2 trucks, 1 contract and a soon to be angry wife at home.:crying::realmad:
I hope for snow and ice for all of you others, just hope it all misses my old sites....LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Dodge Plow Pwr;864411 said:


> Not really looking forward to snow this year as I just found out I lost all of my accounts except for 1 this year. Been doing this site for 15 years, haven't raised prices in the last 5 years so I could keep it. Got undercut by HALF!!!! Low ballers suck... So now 2 trucks, 1 contract and a soon to be angry wife at home.:crying::realmad:
> I hope for snow and ice for all of you others, just hope it all misses my old sites....LOL


Why not try to be a sub for someone?


----------



## FEFMedia

Dodge Plow Pwr;864411 said:


> Not really looking forward to snow this year as I just found out I lost all of my accounts except for 1 this year. Been doing this site for 15 years, haven't raised prices in the last 5 years so I could keep it. Got undercut by HALF!!!! Low ballers suck... So now 2 trucks, 1 contract and a soon to be angry wife at home.:crying::realmad:
> I hope for snow and ice for all of you others, just hope it all misses my old sites....LOL


Man I am sorry to hear that. Undercut by half! 15 Years though. Did the contact retire that you worked with? I know loyalty means nothing but thats a long time to switch to someone else for price savings.. Then again this economy has people doing some crazy stuff!

I am sure you can Sub. Atleast you get the other truck working.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It's the same people in charge. I knew when I started talking with him that it wasn't going to be good. I have known him for over 22 years and know that tone. I will probably try to find work as a sub, but it is so hard to trust someone you don't know that might rip you off as well. I am in the (west of) Aurora area if anyone needs help.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Prevailing wage?*

Does anyone know what the Illinois Prevailing Wage is this year for plowing??


----------



## stroker79

its all over the map from rumors ive heard. I wouldnt work for much less than $70/hr with a plow only.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;864515 said:


> its all over the map from rumors ive heard. I wouldnt work for much less than $70/hr with a plow only.


It's all over the board for payment. For every truck with a plow some other guy has busted his piggy bank to put a plow on their truck hoping to get rich. There are a wealth of warm bodies with plows to pick from.

Take it like this .... Someone can hold out for $80 ( good luck ) and not get many hours or even a call. Or they can take $55 an hour and get plenty of hours and maybe find an outfit which also pays bonuses.

Everyone has a story, has there own needs, etc. This year I will tell you ( and you all know this ) the low ballers and ignorant property managers have cut the legs out of decent paying accounts. As such everyone is running leaner. My point is if anyone is expecting $80 an hour for a 7.5 plow ... you'll be sitting on the side lines all winter.


----------



## stroker79

Your are right scott. When I figured my price i supposed I was putting him in my shoes, with a V blade, reliable truck and experience. All of which im sure the poster has. Except for the V blade possibly.


----------



## weeman97

well got the call from CPW plow is done goin to pick it up after the denist!


----------



## stroker79

I might see you there, LOL


----------



## weeman97

will be out there around 230-300 look for a short kid w/ a black backwards hat with a black dodge ram w/ my junk yellow fisher lol


----------



## weeman97

oh almost forgot! i only talk with Matt McDermott, or Larry!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

gentleman! relax it will snow I have the rest of the week of cleanups then i must equip all trucks for snow and ice services hahah anyways south guys does anyone know who plowed the shell firestone at butterfield and farnsworth and also at 119th and 59 last year was it western dupage landscape?? and lowballers suck and so does TOVARS! but thats ok tovars lost many many account this year hear hear to the little guys with heart!

BIG SHOUT OUT TO VINCE VAUGHN AT ALL PRO LANDSCAPING INC

since i know he is reading this and wondering "PTL I told you you dont need 14 guys,you make all your money in the winter" my response Vince ill charter the plane and will move all equipment to alaska!

Well Vince this is no lie-YOU ARE THE PLOW KING and im plow jr


----------



## stroker79

hmmm, im in the dark as to WTF is going on here......


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahahah sorry doug! long story


----------



## WilliamOak

I was gonna say, my sarcasm meter is goin off the charts with your original post lol.


----------



## FEFMedia

I got lost in that post  I understood to relax.. that was about it..


----------



## stroker79

LOL n problem.

But ive heard that tovar has got some big big accounts this year so they may have lost some but they got some other ones that are huge and they for very very very cheap and im betting they arent paying thier subs very good money but ill stop there......................


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

okok sorry lets start over colin, long time no chat-and the rest of the boys how are you?? im reading on here someone is plowin gfor midland hahahah sorry but good luck


----------



## erkoehler

Evening Gents,

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

okokok I know we have tlaked about it a million times but when are we having a get together??? something central and not in CAROL STREAM im thinkin something simple


----------



## WilliamOak

How about in platteville, wi? just throwing that out there....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

colin wonderfull!!! i have a brilliant idea PARTY AT COLINS DORM!!!!!!


----------



## FEFMedia

ptllandscapeIL;865484 said:


> im reading on here someone is plowin gfor midland hahahah sorry but good luck


Well I have had friends working for them for years and have been happy. Course I also know other people that didnt have such a good experience. We will see what the season brings. Im not worried.

Anyways, it seems a welcome back to the site is in order since you havent been around.


----------



## WilliamOak

You guys bring the beer.... lol


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

yeah as far as midland goes i just LMAO!!!!! cause about 6 years ago they called the culvers in addison in the middle of an event and told them they wouldnt be there there trucks are brokedown HAHAHAAH then the following year Sno-enterprised went out of business and they were at the auction buying all there equipment so yeah sad story hahah


----------



## erkoehler

Lets all just have a big season.........


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Maybe I will shed a little more light on my statement fro before. I lost a government contract that I have been doing for years. Since it is being paid with tax payer money the new plow company must leagally pay "prevailing Wage". Just was trying to find information is all.
Also I have been plowing snow for 26 years, and this is the first year I have been set to the side lines. Waiting for 1 more call this weekend, then I will make other choices as I need $$$ just like everyone else. Just sux to be in these shoes at this junction of time is all.


----------



## scottL

Prevailing wages .....  :laughing:

It really depends upon the company structure. Meaning if your company uses Sub's then the argument for payout could be from $45 up to $80 an hour for a plow truck the sub owns. For a sub in your truck any where from $15 up to $25 an hour. If you have regular staff and your own vehicles then the driver probably only makes $2 more than your shovelers so, about $10-$14 an hour.

This year ... many losses on price are simply not logical. For instance how can on outfit charge $100 for a lot, $60 for salting and $35 to shovel ( 2 guys 1 hour ) while another outfit can charge $80 to plow $20 for salt and include the shoveling???? The salt cost alone does not even cover the cost of the material. Bottom line is there are a large group who are desperate and/or ignorant.

For us ... we have a decent client load and I strongly suspect after the first storm the phone will ring with people begging for us to take them on.


----------



## stroker79

I thought that if you have someone driving your truck they cannot be considered a sub? They would be an employee and need to have taxes taken out and wc.


----------



## T-MAN

Dodge Plow Pwr;865623 said:


> Maybe I will shed a little more light on my statement fro before. I lost a government contract that I have been doing for years. Since it is being paid with tax payer money the new plow company must leagally pay "prevailing Wage". Just was trying to find information is all.
> Also I have been plowing snow for 26 years, and this is the first year I have been set to the side lines. Waiting for 1 more call this weekend, then I will make other choices as I need $$$ just like everyone else. Just sux to be in these shoes at this junction of time is all.


Prevailing wage for Gov. Work will be based on Union scale. So what ever the teamsters from the local hall get, that would be considered "prevailing wage". Most around here average $17-$24 per hour. 
A few years back a local concrete guy got his pp slaped hard for not paying prevailing wage on curb/sidewalk repair work. He had a good city contract, then went and shate were he ate. Funny how kharma works.


----------



## FEFMedia

ptllandscapeIL;865574 said:


> yeah as far as midland goes i just LMAO!!!!! cause about 6 years ago they called the culvers in addison in the middle of an event and told them they wouldnt be there there trucks are brokedown HAHAHAAH then the following year Sno-enterprised went out of business and they were at the auction buying all there equipment so yeah sad story hahah


Well its good that I am in my own truck  I heard some past stories about their trucks.. course I can tell you about trucks I used to plow with.. People just beat on other peoples equipment.. its really sad.

I like the guys that run the place though. I have my route set and already had a look of the lots and took pictures. I am paid very fair and now I am like everyone else.. waiting for the snow payup

But its funny I knew what you where going to say before you even said it.. Trucks being a issue. I guess it would be good for me if a truck or two break down.. more work for me


----------



## FEFMedia

Well this morning I wake up and look outside.. rain.. Man its Mid Nov. this should be SNOW!!!

Anyways here is a update on that system we are all keeping a eye on. Looks like to weather companies cant agree whats going to happen. We are just about 7 days out on this possible storm and I know Skilling has mentioned he is keeping a eye on it so its something I am sure is being followed closely.

What I can gather from it is there will probebly be ice. So you guys with salters will be heading out to your 0 tolerance sites. If it does snow and with how warm its been I feel it may just melt before we can even touch it. Anyone else have ideas? Thoughts?

From AccuWeather.com

Wednesday Night, Nov 25 | High: 46 °F Low 21 °F
Cloudy and colder; a bit of snow and rain at times in the evening followed by a flurry late

Thursday, Nov 26 | High: 37 °F Low: 25 °F
Colder with snow

From Weather.com

Wednesday, Nov 25 | High: 45 °F Low: 34 °F
Few Showers
Thursday, Nov 26 | High: 41 °F Low: 30 °F
Partly Cloudy


----------



## stroker79

FEFMedia;865899 said:


> What I can gather from it is there will probebly be ice. So you guys with salters will be heading out to your 0 tolerance sites. If it does snow and with how warm its been I feel it may just melt before we can even touch it.


This is what im hoping will happen!!!!!


----------



## T-MAN

Accuweather is always aggressive in there long range forecasts. They always change it when it gets 7 days out LOL. Usually to a more conservative outlook. I will be very surprised if we end up salting next week, let alone dropping a blade. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a Nov snow invoice, but not holding my breath ussmileyflag


----------



## scottL

stroker79;865862 said:


> I thought that if you have someone driving your truck they cannot be considered a sub? They would be an employee and need to have taxes taken out and wc.


Stroker .... I was only generally applying the title SUBS. You are correct someone in your truck is a W2. This is quite a PITA to be honest. If you read the IRS reg's along with their explanations you could easily argue it either way. But, in the end a review board will always side against the company.


----------



## scottL

FEFMedia;865899 said:


> Well this morning I wake up and look outside.. rain.. Man its Mid Nov. this should be SNOW!!!
> 
> Anyways here is a update on that system we are all keeping a eye on. Looks like to weather companies cant agree whats going to happen. We are just about 7 days out on this possible storm and I know Skilling has mentioned he is keeping a eye on it so its something I am sure is being followed closely.
> 
> What I can gather from it is there will probebly be ice. So you guys with salters will be heading out to your 0 tolerance sites. If it does snow and with how warm its been I feel it may just melt before we can even touch it. Anyone else have ideas? Thoughts?
> 
> From AccuWeather.com
> 
> Wednesday Night, Nov 25 | High: 46 °F Low 21 °F
> Cloudy and colder; a bit of snow and rain at times in the evening followed by a flurry late
> 
> Thursday, Nov 26 | High: 37 °F Low: 25 °F
> Colder with snow
> 
> From Weather.com
> 
> Wednesday, Nov 25 | High: 45 °F Low: 34 °F
> Few Showers
> Thursday, Nov 26 | High: 41 °F Low: 30 °F
> Partly Cloudy


Over night an interesting break in the jet stream took place. If this holds then the mild trapment of air over the us should go by-by in the next several days. Up until now the jet stream looked like a giant ribbon wrapping the earth as a spiral.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;865937 said:


> Stroker .... I was only generally applying the title SUBS. You are correct someone in your truck is a W2. This is quite a PITA to be honest. If you read the IRS reg's along with their explanations you could easily argue it either way. But, in the end a review board will always side against the company.


Ok thats what I thought. I only asked because aside it being my current understanding, I will have a driver in one of my trucks and would much prefer to 1099 him. Oh well, lol


----------



## scottL

stroker79;865946 said:


> Ok thats what I thought. I only asked because aside it being my current understanding, I will have a driver in one of my trucks and would much prefer to 1099 him. Oh well, lol


We would all prefer to 1099. Given winter is really not a seasonal job but, rather a random labor effort if at all the government imposes to many restrictions. It makes it near impossible for a company to pay well and make any money after you cover; taxes, filings, insurances, etc. :realmad:

I've heard some try to lease back a vehicle but, that is just an expensive game and would not hold up in court.


----------



## FEFMedia

Looks like Accuweather just removed snow from there Forcast for Thursday. Sorry guys looks like we miss out yet again.. Looks like we are waiting until Dec for our first snow.


----------



## WilliamOak

lol, I must say I feel better not looking/obsessing over the forecasts. It's almost always a let down this early in the year, and not to mention I have better things to do like..... study, yea study lol.


----------



## 3311

Maybe a salt run next week


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im good with that!!


----------



## stroker79

FEFMedia;866121 said:


> Looks like Accuweather just removed snow from there Forcast for Thursday. Sorry guys looks like we miss out yet again.. Looks like we are waiting until Dec for our first snow.


They are just trying to put me at ease. As soon as i leave wednesday it will be added back in.


----------



## ultimate plow

FEFMedia;866121 said:


> Looks like Accuweather just removed snow from there Forcast for Thursday. Sorry guys looks like we miss out yet again.. Looks like we are waiting until Dec for our first snow.


I understand but you need to not believe the forcast every single time theres a chance for snow in the next 10 days. ItL come. A salt run would be fabulous


----------



## dlcs

Did a search for 2009-2010 predictions and found this. Anyone ever look at this weather site? So many predictions this year, who is right? LOL

http://www.weatheradvance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/snowfall-predictions.png


----------



## 02DURAMAX

payup


dlcs;867003 said:


> Did a search for 2009-2010 predictions and found this. Anyone ever look at this weather site? So many predictions this year, who is right? LOL
> 
> http://www.weatheradvance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/snowfall-predictions.png


payup.........60-100"?!?!?!:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

02DURAMAX;867033 said:


> payup.........60-100"?!?!?!:laughing:


Yeah no kidding, could you imagine 100" of snow in northern Illinois. Sure would suck to have all seasonal accounts.:laughing: I think that predictions is way out of touch with reality.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;864191 said:


> call me, youre so damn hard to get a hold of


I agree....and when you get his voicemail you think its him answering. Its very confusing


----------



## nekos

dlcs;867003 said:


> Did a search for 2009-2010 predictions and found this. Anyone ever look at this weather site? So many predictions this year, who is right? LOL
> 
> http://www.weatheradvance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/snowfall-predictions.png


We will be lucky to see 6 -10" of snow. I don't know much about the weather or forecasting it. I do know the jet stream set's up in October-November and doesn't deviate much at all until early summer. Over the last few months the jet stream has been running almost directly west to east. Every now and then sw, to north east. I have a bad feeling 40s and 50s will be common all winter long.


----------



## stroker79

Scott??????????????????

While I think this winter is going to suck (personal gut feeling forcast) I dont think it will be that bad!


----------



## 3311

This will be a winter to remember for above average snowfall. Above average snowfall will exist from the Colorado Rockies eastward through portions of the Southerns Plains and Southeastern states northeastward through the extreme East Coast. Combined with below average temperatures and a southern jet stream, above average snowfall will exist there. Now, for the early and late areas in Nebraska, Iowa and portions of Colorado. The storm track will be shifted a bit further north early and late winter, Both December and early January and March and early April. Also, much of that area has also received quite a bit of snow in October, contributing to the above average snowfall up in that region. Below average snowfall will exist over portions of the Upper Midwest 

And now to the Ice Storm threat for the Winter 2009-2010. Combined
with below average temperatures over much of the Southeastern States
and Ohio Valley and Mid Atlantic, and warm moist air streaming north
from the Gulf of Mexico. Several Overrunning events will be likely and
SIGNIFICANT and possible DAMAGING Ice Storms will be likely over the
highlighted area above from Texas through near Boston. The recent
pattern this October has been exhibiting overrunning precipitation
events and when combined with below average temperatures, this will
make for a very dangerous situation. I would stock up on ice scrapers,
salt and sand, non perishable foods and a generator as i see many
locals in the area above experiencing some major ice storms this
winter and possibly being stuck without power for many days.

QUOTE: SNOWDAY.ORG

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Banger

I still have my fingers crossed for some cold northwesterly Alberta Clippers to drop some lake effect on us. It can still happen even if we stay a course on our current path. I think this season will be very simular to last. Big  in Dec - Feb and  and :crying: in March. Only time will tell now though. I was looking at my paper work from last year. I had 16 hours on Dec 1st. We are close to making some payup


----------



## snowman79

well Ive been hearing mixed forecasts that we will at least see some snow. No one seems to know which side of the storm we will be on and how early the cold air will set in and change things over to snow. I know we wont get enought to do anything but I sure would be pumped if we did. Anyone hear what the first weeks of december will bring? Ive been hearing its going to be intersting!


----------



## scottL

Well ... I believe the gates are opening. El crapo has weakened and moved farther south. The jet stream burst has diminished allowing the normal arctic patterns to flow. blah blah blah but ... I think it's time. I had hoped for a heavier start but, given an unforeseen blocking pattern I think we will make up for it soon enough.


----------



## nekos

scottL;873102 said:


> Well ... I believe the gates are opening. El crapo has weakened and moved farther south. The jet stream burst has diminished allowing the normal arctic patterns to flow. blah blah blah but ... I think it's time. I had hoped for a heavier start but, given an unforeseen blocking pattern I think we will make up for it soon enough.


To warm still. We might get a dusting at best this week but it will melt instantly. The salt trucks might go out but actual plowing ... Very doubtful. 

We could possibly see some white gold next week though. payup


----------



## dlcs

The local guessers are saying 2-3" Wednesday night on grassy surfaces. Maybe a salt run?




I heard Sunday night into Monday could be a doosy. :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## stroker79

im in troubleif there is a sunday night into monday storm. I hope I dont have to cut my trip short. I still have a crap ton of work to do to get ready, LOL


----------



## 3311

Skilling says classic storm situation for tues wends thurs next week.


----------



## tls22

3311;873577 said:


> Skilling says classic storm situation for tues wends thurs next week.


Yepper.....i say keep a eye on next week....def going to be a storm where it tracks still very uncertin. I follow his tweeter account....he often gives small updates on there alot. I say nothing more then snow showers this week....next week just a wait and see....I would prob come out if you guys get snow


----------



## scottL

Hmmm. The model maps this morning are showing that at the IL border they could pick up 6" more as you go into WI.

Around Dupage we look to be trapped into a cold pocket starting Wed at 3:am. As the front moves up and by we have shown increased possibility to receive the heavier snow bands too. This looks to be focused from dawn through to 6m Thursday. Prior and after lite flurries.

If the ground had been colder then I would have said we were likely to pick up 4-6" ourselves. Right now a freezing rain will precede the snow and Thanksgiving will be a mess for the drivers. By tomorrow morning we'll see where/how the storm will finally develop........


----------



## gd8boltman

*Scott L*

where did you see that model? I have been looking at NOAA and Ham Weather and the 8-15 day is not showing anything to speak of, I need to be looking at the models you are viewing, thats some good news.


----------



## FEFMedia

yeah I didnt see anything that said 6 inches.. 

Skilling is talking about a possible storm next week though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i hope hes right.......


----------



## stroker79

im liking all this talk about next week!!!


----------



## Bporter

hey chicago guys wondering if anyone knows of any wheel loaders for sale or a place where I may be able to find one for lease. I just got back a contract I thought was gone and now i get a phone call that i was awarded the contract. Any help would be great thanks guys.


----------



## snowman79

I dont know if I like how uncertain the forecasts are. Is something going to happen or not going to happen, am i going to have to work some long nights/days the next two days to get ready for thursday? We are still working on clean-ups and the company i plow for is trying to get a parking lot put in yet. Any more certainty and forecast would be great with some better explanations...this does get me kind of giddy though! I Love Snow! Cant wait to drop the blades!


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;873796 said:


> yeah I didnt see anything that said 6 inches..
> 
> Skilling is talking about a possible storm next week though.


Yeah i have no idea what he is looking at....there is no way your going to get frz rain with surface temps above frz......just some wet snow guys....would not be shock if a snow advisory was put out to just warn people about the snow. Wed/thursday big travel days.......Scott not to put you down but what are you looking at? The 850's are cold but surface is in the mid-upper 30's....and i dont see a whole lot of preciep for you out of this....

Next week looks like the first real winter storm threat


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;873803 said:


> i hope hes right.......


What you just posted is spot on....the storm is def going to cut through the lakes...just where/how strong is the question...will not know that until sometime next week.


----------



## scottL

....No one asked me back in July what I was looking at when I said Thanksgiving. Why start now?


If your re-read my post I did say the street temps are still warm and what might normally be 4-6 would probably not be. The 6-10 was actually broadcast live on the weather channel this morning. It is a very intense but, some what narrow system.

The last model runs still are changing. It's still an early season storm so this happens. The latest though is showing more promise and intensity for WI and upper IL. Upper IL may run into a unique cold pocket ahead of the wider cold front. This means the intensity that could take place around noon-6m Wed may cool the ground off enough for the over night into Thursday which is when the main front pass through.

I'm wordy ... I get it .... please read before you call me out on the carpet. As for skilling anyone who listens to him is in for a less than accurate guess from an over hyped media outlet.


----------



## tls22

scottL;873686 said:


> Hmmm. The model maps this morning are showing that at the IL border they could pick up 6" more as you go into WI.
> 
> Around Dupage we look to be trapped into a cold pocket starting Wed at 3:am. As the front moves up and by *we have shown increased possibility to receive the heavier snow bands too.* This looks to be focused from dawn through to 6m Thursday. Prior and after lite flurries.
> 
> If the ground had been colder then I would have said we were likely to pick up 4-6" ourselves. *Right now a freezing rain will precede the snow and Thanksgiving will be a mess for the drivers*. By tomorrow morning we'll see where/how the storm will finally develop........


You said dupage county could be in the heavier snow, I ask what model was showing that. At best for the upper mid-west i see 2-3 out of this(grassy areas)....and thats going to be no where near Chicago. I saw you post about warm pavement temps....which is correct......but frz rain is caused by the upper 850's above frz...while there is a shallow layer of cold year just above the surface....there is no way that you see frz rain out of this.....its the exact opposite on what you need. You have real cold 850's and warm surface temps. I question the pavement temps cause you said the frz rain would make a mess for the t-day travelers. I know how to read thankyou....i respect you input and you do know your stuff......i rather not get into a pissing match with you.


----------



## dlcs

i haven't heard anything about freezing rain, just 2-3" on grassy surfaces and elevated surfaces.


----------



## DCSpecial

My Boss dealer was running a maintenance/safety special so I had my plow done today. Still on the truck....ready to go, LOL


----------



## stroker79

Dan!!! Welcome back!!


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;874644 said:


> Dan!!! Welcome back!!


Thanks Doug! 
Long time no talk.

Been so busy with work and messing with one of my other vehicles that I hadn't even really been thinking about snow much until yesterday


----------



## stroker79

Busy is good!

What are you working on now?


----------



## erkoehler

Working on wiring in my "new to me" salter and some lights for the back rack. Should have some pics later tonight. WAY TO MUCH wiring on my truck now!


----------



## DCSpecial

stroker79;874689 said:


> Busy is good!
> 
> What are you working on now?


Yep, busy is good. With the rain and then Dec. right around the corner we were busting azz to finish up some jobs that we picked up late in the year. Now more rain, LOL.

I picked up something from Jeep back in Feb when they had that employee pricing ++ going on 

Now that I have bigger tires on my 07 (325/65R18s) I need to order up some load assist bags for the front just to be sure not to catch them with the blade on. Although I was fine driving earlier with it on.
And I want to get some of those warning LEDs that I can mount to the top of the windshield/headliner area inside. 
I would do a bar up top....but I would probably break it with some off the low branches in areas I go through throughout the rear.


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;874732 said:


> Yep, busy is good. With the rain and then Dec. right around the corner we were busting azz to finish up some jobs that we picked up late in the year. Now more rain, LOL.
> 
> I picked up something from Jeep back in Feb when they had that employee pricing ++ going on
> 
> Now that I have bigger tires on my 07 (325/65R18s) I need to order up some load assist bags for the front just to be sure not to catch them with the blade on. Although I was fine driving earlier with it on.
> And I want to get some of those warning LEDs that I can mount to the top of the windshield/headliner area inside.
> I would do a bar up top....but I would probably break it with some off the low branches in areas I go through throughout the rear.


I almost and i meant so damn close almost ordered up a set of 18" DC1s and some 325s but I chickened out. I really want to see some pics. I did a little lift on my truck but I only went with 285s on the stock wheels.

The rain has been terrible this year. It has delayed everything. I just finished on saturday and im heade out of town in the am through sunday.

Let me know if you need help with those leds, and maybe that will be a good time too see what you have cookin with this jeep......?


----------



## erkoehler

Got the spreader, rear work lights, and spreader lights all wired in tonight. 

Have to replace two cutting edge bolts and paint the snow deflector metal strip.


----------



## stroker79

Nice eric! 

Post up some pics when you get the salter on!

Also, what are your plans this year for work? Are you still plowing for eric this year?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;875043 said:


> Got the spreader, rear work lights, and spreader lights all wired in tonight.
> 
> Have to replace two cutting edge bolts and paint the snow deflector metal strip.


I am going to lift that salter and carry it twenty feet


----------



## RAW Details

doug, was beginning to think something happened to ya.


----------



## the new boss 92

possibley a salt run tonight or tomarrow.


----------



## ultimate plow

Boy it would be nice if it got cold enough tonight to freeze all this rain. Possibly one of those ice skating rinks. What you guys think?


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;875769 said:


> Boy it would be nice if it got cold enough tonight to freeze all this rain. Possibly one of those ice skating rinks. What you guys think?


41degrees on lake Zurich right now according to my truck.


----------



## erkoehler

erkoehler;875967 said:


> 41degrees on lake Zurich right now according to my truck.


Just dropped to 40


----------



## mksuwndr

Ground temps still in the mid 40's:realmad:


----------



## snowman79

Well i just read on the rockford weather station that tonight we will get some light snow showers nothing to worry about, and then the el nino pattern looks to strengthen and what might have been a big system next week looks to move either south and not hit us or come at us but temps will be to warm...looks like i better be looking for a winter job and my spring/summer/fall one is going to be done with in a week or two


----------



## scottL

...and where did you catch this el nino stuff

The latest moving modles from noaa themselves shows that is has not only lessoend but, has moved south. It's not as far south as we like but, it is not up north as it was two weeks ago.

Right now .... it's all about the jet stream. Anyone else feel dizzy


----------



## ultimate plow

Dont think it will get that cold tonight. Tomarrow we'll see. Im still on your side scott


----------



## 3311

ultimate plow;876332 said:


> Dont think it will get that cold tonight. Tomarrow we'll see. Im still on your side scott


Going down to 22 Friday early morn. We will have to salt all ccommercial store fronts for sure.


----------



## FEFMedia

I gave up trying to follow to be honest.. Accuweather is to aggresive and many times wrong.. weather.com seems to be the most accurate..

I start my new job on monday after 6 months being off. So I am excited about that. So whenever it does snow.. its gravey


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I don't know how far north in IL you are but down here just across the border in Dyer (just across from Lynwood IL) I don't think the ground temps will be cold enough for anything to freeze up yet maybe next week though just my .02


----------



## KJ Cramer

Jet stream here, el nino there, I Just want some plowable snow and lots of it, the sooner the better; when will we get some of that?


----------



## erkoehler

3311;876446 said:


> Going down to 22 Friday early morn. We will have to salt all ccommercial store fronts for sure.


That would be awesome!


----------



## ultimate plow

3311;876446 said:


> Going down to 22 Friday early morn. We will have to salt all ccommercial store fronts for sure.


Sounds good. Il then be able to tap in to that pile of sallt delivered to jermey


----------



## REAPER

Is snowing now AT 2:15 AM :bluebounc

Not sticking and is still to warm to worry about anything. :realmad:

Hope everyone has a decent Turkey day. Those temps will still be to warm until Sunday/Monday. :crying:


----------



## REAPER

Little over a hour later. Bigger flakes and is turning to slush on pavement. Depending on your lot/customer some should be out salting right now. payup payup

On my way to D-Port - Iowa for the day. 
Keep it on the pavement. ussmileyflag


----------



## scottL

upper dupage is just now seeing the slushy stuff. pavement is too warm and what is falling isn't cold enough nor coming down hard enough. The temps are colder so .... maybe a salting for the ultra critical sites if this keeps up another hour but, doubtful.

Well .... This stinks.


----------



## 84deisel

It all melted go back to sleep.


----------



## FEFMedia

Snow? What snow. Well my son tried to point it out. He was up way before me but it was all melted.. 38 outside.

Im just going to enjoy my last week off of work and have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## erkoehler

84deisel;876769 said:


> It all melted go back to sleep.


Got quite a few texts from people letting me know is was snowing up around fox lake at 3am.


----------



## tls22

Happy thanksgiving guys.....wish your family's the best. Thanks for welcoming me in your thread. 


Tim


----------



## snowguys

Happy Thanksgiving Guys


----------



## erkoehler

Putting the garbage out tonight was the first time that it actually felt "cold" and almost like winter! Hope to see some snow soon......


----------



## the new boss 92

well they have snow in the forcast but this weather like down to the 30's then back up to the 50's. thats whats going to kill the first snowfall from sticking!


----------



## dlcs

*Accuweather*

How Accurate is Accuweather? LOL The second week of december they show the nighttime lows really dropping and daytime highs below freezing. I heard the second week of December could be snowy. I know things will cahnge at the drop of a hat but it looks promising. http://www.accuweather.com/us/il/st...y.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&metric=0


----------



## Bporter




----------



## SnowMatt13

If you remember, a couple weeks ago Accuweather had a few snows for us so far.....:laughing:

I wouldn't trust them any farther than about 3 days out


----------



## 3311

I am beginning to think you are right. Back to watching old Skillet Head


----------



## snocrete

SnowMatt13;878127 said:


> If you remember, a couple weeks ago Accuweather had a few snows for us so far.....:laughing:
> 
> I wouldn't trust them any farther than about 3 days out


Your absolutely right!!. ....but its always been that way IMO......what I do like about accuweather though, is the radar. The ability to click on your area and bring it closer in, and then animate(large loop).


----------



## the new boss 92

second week looks to be colder, will help the first snow fall stick alittle bit better


----------



## Bird21

I sure hope things start to turn colder and get this winter into gear!!!!!! I usally check out NOAA and Johndee.com for the forecasts. I can't stand the hype the local media puts on snow storms then they usually a BUST.. With Johndee it is a conservative forecast rather than a front page press for a 2" event.

I am ready for the snow this rain and warm is getting old.


----------



## Mark13

I can't wait for snow. Had all my stuff out already and tested to make sure it works, now it's all back in the shed waiting patiently for the pennies from heaven. And waiting until I hear what my route this winter is, at least I hope I'm going to be getting a route 

I'm not sure if I want to ski or plow worse. :redbounce


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;878982 said:


> ...waiting patiently for the pennies from heaven.


You should move down here Mark, we have whole dollars falling from Heaven, not just pennies. 

Looks like we have potential for some type of winter storm activity at the end of next week, I'm ready


----------



## FEFMedia

Mark13;878982 said:


> And waiting until I hear what my route this winter is, at least I hope I'm going to be getting a route


Funny you said that. Many people are waiting for routes still. Plow companies are trying to run as lean as possible. I myself only got 3 accounts that will take me about 3 1/2 hours round trip from my house! But there will be work as soon as it snows.. thats when your phone wont stop ringing.

I am happy with my 3 accounts to be honest. Specially now that I landed a regular job all year around. I know what accounts need to be done and how long it will take me and I was told there will be work after my 3 regular accounts.. So Whatever happens, happens..

I just want it to snow soon like everyone else. Atleast we can see some new storm pictures or something


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;879246 said:


> Funny you said that. Many people are waiting for routes still. Plow companies are trying to run as lean as possible. I myself only got 3 accounts that will take me about 3 1/2 hours round trip from my house! But there will be work as soon as it snows.. thats when your phone wont stop ringing.
> 
> I am happy with my 3 accounts to be honest. Specially now that I landed a regular job all year around. I know what accounts need to be done and how long it will take me and I was told there will be work after my 3 regular accounts.. So Whatever happens, happens..
> 
> I just want it to snow soon like everyone else. Atleast we can see some new storm pictures or something


You got it man....i still dont have my route, yet the guy calls me every other day to check in. Guys are going to try and get everything done with the least possible......its a good year to have other options line up.


----------



## FEFMedia

tls22;879252 said:


> its a good year to have other options line up.


Yeah I totally agree with this. I have been looking for computer work for over 6 months now. Plowing was going to help ease the strain on unemployement a bit.. plus even when i was working last year I wanted to put a plow on my truck. 4 years ago was the last time I was out plowing.. but it was with other peoples trucks. I miss the extra cash for camping, family trips, camping, etc during the summer months. So the plow was a investment that will carry on for years to come for me.

Anyways, I heard a few comments of some plow companies say "lets keep everything in house" and many companies buying up trucks that came from auctions since dealers went out of business. More trucks = more money stays in house. Means us Subs dont see anything unless its 5+ inches.

But again its just people dragging there feet.. just like accounts drag there feet to sign a contract.. it will take a first snow for companies to give us a route or add more work to a route.. thats for sure


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;879259 said:


> Yeah I totally agree with this. I have been looking for computer work for over 6 months now. Plowing was going to help ease the strain on unemployement a bit.. plus even when i was working last year I wanted to put a plow on my truck. 4 years ago was the last time I was out plowing.. but it was with other peoples trucks. I miss the extra cash for camping, family trips, camping, etc during the summer months. So the plow was a investment that will carry on for years to come for me.
> 
> Anyways, I heard a few comments of some plow companies say "lets keep everything in house" and many companies buying up trucks that came from auctions since dealers went out of business. More trucks = more money stays in house. Means us Subs dont see anything unless its 5+ inches.
> 
> But again its just people dragging there feet.. just like accounts drag there feet to sign a contract.. it will take a first snow for companies to give us a route or add more work to a route.. thats for sure


Yeah my uncle has been out of work since 2004.....he does appraisal's for houses...but thats nothing full time. He worked with computers...its just company's dont want to hire a 53 year old man.....when they could get a younger kid to do it and also for cheaper.

I did not know this was your first year plowing....i though i saw you name last winter posting. You missed some good winters in your area...these guys where very busy the last two winters.

Yeah if the guy i work for wanted to keep it all in house he prob could do it. He has 2 skids with push boxes.....3 fords with fishers and a vbox spreader. So i really dont know whats going on.....but like you said the night before a storm, the phone will be ringing off the hook.


----------



## FEFMedia

Yeah I am 35 years old and I have seen younger people take the job I applied for at a lot lower pay.. UG.. But I have 15 years in the business.. and finally a company noticed that.

Its my first year plowing with my own truck. I have a total of 3 years plowing on my belt but I havent plowed in 4 years.

4 years ago plowing was ok but it wasnt great. I have seen a lot of friends in the past few years make double and triple what i made back then. And I have had the itch to get back plowing. This time with my own truck. 

Anways, its 51 outside right now. Nights are in the lower 30's. But this daytime warm up crap is making the ground really soft. 

I am with everyone else on the 3 day weather report though. Accuweather has failed me to many times for winter storms. But I today I am picking up a shovel for the truck and getting the snow blower up and running.. Sure the truck/plow setup is ready.. but nothing else is.. and since I start my new job Monday. i wont have the spare time I used too


----------



## tls22

FEFMedia;879284 said:


> Yeah I am 35 years old and I have seen younger people take the job I applied for at a lot lower pay.. UG.. But I have 15 years in the business.. and finally a company noticed that.
> 
> Its my first year plowing with my own truck. I have a total of 3 years plowing on my belt but I havent plowed in 4 years.
> 
> 4 years ago plowing was ok but it wasnt great. I have seen a lot of friends in the past few years make double and triple what i made back then. And I have had the itch to get back plowing. This time with my own truck.
> 
> Anways, its 51 outside right now. Nights are in the lower 30's. But this daytime warm up crap is making the ground really soft.
> 
> I am with everyone else on the 3 day weather report though. Accuweather has failed me to many times for winter storms. But I today I am picking up a shovel for the truck and getting the snow blower up and running.. Sure the truck/plow setup is ready.. but nothing else is.. and since I start my new job Monday. i wont have the spare time I used too


Well congrats on the job....im glad you got it. Yeah dont put to much stock in that 10 days forcast by accuweather,,,,,about 99% of the time it will be wrong. Looks like there will be a storm at the end of the week.....looks to track up to the lakes.....now you need to hope the cold air and preciep is there...we shall see what happens.


----------



## tls22

This is 108 hrs out...around thursday...the cold air is there...us just need the preciep. But this is weather and alot will change from now till then

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/12/images/gfs_pcp_108m.gif


----------



## snowman79

hey tls22 i see that you have a 2500 chevy with the 6.0l. How do you like it, Does it get good mileage? Power?


----------



## tls22

snowman79;879309 said:


> hey tls22 i see that you have a 2500 chevy with the 6.0l. How do you like it, Does it get good mileage? Power?


I love it...it has 51,000 miles on it now. The power is great...i have not had a problem pushing snow with it. I had to do a few things to it after i got it. Level kit...and 285's, it just sat to low for me. The 285's kind of kill me on gas....as i do alot of highway running...yet it is what it is. I just put a bigger battery in it yesetrday. Went with the 900 cold core amps.....i notice my rear strobes move faster. Have a great winter


----------



## erkoehler

I wish I had the duramax in mine! The 6.0l is a great motor and I have not had any problems so far. I Avg around 12mpg daily driving. Bought my 2001 last November with 28k and am closing in on 70k now.


----------



## snowman79

well i am looking at getting a new truck and have been toying between gas and diesel, dodge for the diesel and gas, chevy really only gas. But I am still leaning very strongly towards the dodge cummins


----------



## erkoehler

I like the cummins motor, but don't really like the Dodge interior.

Chevy in my eyes has the best "luxury" interior.

I would buy any of "the big three" if the deal was right.


----------



## 4wydnr

snowman79;879369 said:


> well i am looking at getting a new truck and have been toying between gas and diesel, dodge for the diesel and gas, chevy really only gas. But I am still leaning very strongly towards the dodge cummins


In my opinion you are leaning in the right direction. Excellent power, unparalled mileage and longevity. Let's just tweak it a little; how about pulling the 5.4 out of the F-250 and putting a cummins in there.

erkoehler- Chevy interiors are nice if you can keep all of the electronic gadgets working.


----------



## erkoehler

Haven't had any issues on the 2001 w/ accessories.


----------



## nevrnf

4wydnr, You have the right idea. I just did this to my 02 Excursion. I went from a built 7.3 to a built 5.9 and the Cummins flat out blows away the 7.3. I am now on the prowl for a 05 F350 to replace the 99 and it is going to be a 5.9 swapper also.


----------



## erkoehler

Ballpark what did the swap cost?


----------



## nevrnf

Here is the install i did for Four Wheeler Magazine. It has some basic info on what you need and some basic costs.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*Accuweather's Joe Bastardi: Latest Winter Forecast*

Not looking too promising for Chicago...

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Joe's Final Winter Forecast


----------



## dlcs

I think he is guessing, lol. Actually, what he said and what his maps show are not quite the same. Look to me that according to his precip map that Northern Illinois was in the yellow, and the areas to the east were not. These guys didn't think 07/08 was going to be as snowy as it turned out. They also didn't think this past spring, summer, fall was going to be this wet either. We've been spoiiled these last two winters with these early storms. Hopefully things pick up soon, suppose to be cold next week.


----------



## the new boss 92

the way the weather has been looking im not expecting to much till about x-mas!


----------



## erkoehler

John Dee has an interesting forecast for next week. W/ the possibility of a significant storm.

Would be nice!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DTN is mentioning storms for the our area possibly 1-3 on Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## Bporter

I hope so!!!!! That would be nice.


----------



## the new boss 92

does any on have any past snow fall totals for the chicago area? im curious to see what they were i cant fiind to much on the subject.


----------



## captshawn

Try this link...http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=CHI_winter_snow


----------



## 4wydnr

nevrnf;880444 said:


> 4wydnr, You have the right idea. I just did this to my 02 Excursion. I went from a built 7.3 to a built 5.9 and the Cummins flat out blows away the 7.3. I am now on the prowl for a 05 F350 to replace the 99 and it is going to be a 5.9 swapper also.


Tony, what's your plan find a good running truck and part it out or find a blown 6.0?

I'm going to investigate this in the spring.


----------



## scottL

Soooooo. What's everyone's take ?

Modle maps are showing a significant system riding up from the pacific with fire power from the gulf. The question will be if the cold front from the NW will hold or over power the moisture riding up. On the tail of the storm as it pulls by the maps agree to snow ... 1-2". They disagree with if it will change to snow first. If so, then lot's of snow. Big IF though.

The crazy thing is no one is talking about any rain first just snow. Still it's only Monday .....


----------



## erkoehler

Is that the Wed/thurs storm?


----------



## 3311

I believe so, I will be watching old Skillet Head tonight for sure !


----------



## dlcs

I'm not holding my breath. Although, I got my fingers crossed.:bluebounc


----------



## clncut

Skillet head at noon did say rain changing to snow.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

big storm supposed to be next week 7th...


----------



## dlcs

NorthernSvc's;882847 said:


> big storm supposed to be next week 7th...


where did you hear this? NOBODY mount the plows yet or load up the spreaders. Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ok well maybe i lied a little.... not big but finally something!


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling on now!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like at least a salt run thurs. AM


----------



## Mark13

It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. It Will Not Snow. 


Ok, I don't think it will snow. No reason to put the plows and spreaders on yet.


----------



## Bporter

http://weblogs.wgntv.com/chicago-weather/tom-skilling-blog/


----------



## the new boss 92

guess we have to wait and find out, the storm from the gulf is moving pretty fast with no intention on slowing down. with the luck this year so far maybe .4 or and inch


----------



## dlcs

NOAA is suggesting that a major storm will affect Illinois next tuesday. :bluebounc


----------



## snowman79

present model forecasts i have heard have the storm going to far east...might see flurries but nothing else well that was a dude. Im starting to have my doubts about when the first plowable even may be....i maybe going to look for a second job if it dont start snowing soon as the one doesn't keep me busy enough.


----------



## REAPER

Ground temps are still way to high for anything to stick yet. We better get real cold real fast for anything to come up this week still.


----------



## erkoehler

Still hoping for a salt run


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

REAPER;883827 said:


> Ground temps are still way to high for anything to stick yet. We better get real cold real fast for anything to come up this week still.


My thought as well, does anyone have a place to get pavement temps ?


----------



## Bird21

For checking the paving Temps. get a hand held temp gun. The Snap on guy or the Matco guys sell them.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird, do you know off hand what they are in our area?


----------



## Bird21

Haven't checked yet, due to I am waiting to pick up my temp. gun. I don't know about this storm yet I would love to see a big one right of the bat. How nice would a 8" storm be right now, it would really set the stage for the rest of the season weeding out all the "lowballers and such" that would fail right off the bat. I am sure that there will be alot of account turnovers if we get a big snow early on. 

I am still wondering who got all the accounts that others have lost?? I have talked to alot of people and most have lost accounts and nobody seems to have gained many new ones. Who got all the lost accounts? 

One big storm soon please.


----------



## dlcs

Bird,


Where are you?


----------



## T-MAN

Bird21;884039 said:


> For checking the paving Temps. get a hand held temp gun. The Snap on guy or the Matco guys sell them.


napa's got them too.

36 on my blacktop drive right now up north by the state line.
38 on the concrete patio.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird is in n il up by wauconda area.


----------



## 3311

Looks like a salt run or two next few days and a more promissing chance at some big snow mon-tues. ( Skillet Head )


----------



## REAPER

Vaughn Schultz;884009 said:


> My thought as well, does anyone have a place to get pavement temps ?


Can do a google search for "hand held infrared thermometer".
Places such as buy.com all the way to Amazon.com have em.
Price range from $20 to over a $1,000.

AS far as a place I take it to mean a source or website and not the actual ground/pavement.

http://www.isws.illinois.edu/warm/soiltemp.asp

Not sure of anyone that gives pavement temps but am sure someone is doing it the above is for soil temps.


----------



## weeman97

wish everyone the best this winter...i wont be out too much due to medic school!


----------



## T-MAN

Well looks like this one might be a bust too, noaa is calling for nothing now :crying:
Was hoping to at least spread some salt....


----------



## T-MAN

T-MAN;884610 said:


> Well looks like this one might be a bust too, noaa is calling for nothing now :crying:
> Was hoping to at least spread some salt....


Well that didnt last long. 40% chance now for precip on noaa for tonight. 
I guess I better wash my carhart :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I think after all this nice weather I am getting sick.........


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;884731 said:


> I think after all this nice weather I am getting sick.........


Your not the only one.


----------



## 4wydnr

A main county road (Kishwaukee Valley) was sprayed this morning. They are getting ready for something.


----------



## T-MAN

4wydnr;884744 said:


> A main county road (Kishwaukee Valley) was sprayed this morning. They are getting ready for something.


Pre-treating is a great idea, till it rains. Then it all goes by bye bye...
The front moving in is supposed to start as rain, then turn to mix, then all snow. Thats the beauty of snow and ice management, hurry up and wait. 
I am heading out in a lil bit here, be interesting to see if the county is out spraying bridges.


----------



## the new boss 92

they are calling for less then an inch, mabey alittle more though from the looks of it.


----------



## nekos

the new boss 92;884866 said:


> they are calling for less then an inch, mabey alittle more though from the looks of it.


they were saying just the tail end of this storm was going to hit us. Looks like they were wrong. 

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## tls22

nekos;885095 said:


> they were saying just the tail end of this storm was going to hit us. Looks like they were wrong.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


Yeah looks like more preciep....but ur temp is at 44....so your prob not going to see much of anything....perhaps some wet flakes late. Cold front still sitting to your west


----------



## nekos

There should be a big temp drop over the next few hours. It's already starting. Freezing rain first changing into snow. Hopefully it will cool the ground off enough for the snow to stick.


----------



## snowman79

i dont think we will get enough to do anything. I dont even think this will be a salting event, i think it will be like the last snow we had out here in mchenry county where all the grass and such was white but all the pavement and walks were just wet. I was hoping the current temp right now would be somewhere between 29-31 degrees but it still in the mid 30s.


----------



## the new boss 92

well if the the temp drops then we are capible of possible seeing 1.5 2 inches max! i dont think this storm is anything to wet your self over, but who knows we have been having weird weather latly.


----------



## stroker79

40* in schaumburg


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

you guys are all crazy. all its going to do is rain. if it does snow, it will melt as fast as it falls..


----------



## tls22

Midwest BuildIt Inc;885270 said:


> you guys are all crazy. all its going to do is rain. if it does snow, it will melt as fast as it falls..


Thats my boy......i see your company goes with a good forcaster


----------



## stroker79

Yup, still 40*


----------



## erkoehler

39* in fox Lake


----------



## stroker79

1* loss from the sun setting. Yeah it's gonna be a good nights sleep tonight. I think I get a fire going in the fireplace tonight.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Eric this is going to be you waiting for snow


----------



## the new boss 92

well maybe enough to cover the grass, but nothing to big, they are talking a little it more snow late this week and over the weekend.


----------



## erkoehler

Eric, that's how I always wait!


----------



## stroker79

First flakes of the season for me are falling here in cville! And I'm enjoying watching them melt once they make contact with the ground!


----------



## the new boss 92

umm well the flakes whould start falling any time now!


----------



## RAW Details

ha ha ha Doug i was just standing outside for a bit watching the snow also


----------



## nekos

the new boss 92;885963 said:


> umm well the flakes whould start falling any time now!


We haven't even gotten a drop of rain up in the NW burbs. So much for snow tonight. lol


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling on now.....


----------



## DCSpecial

I think it's raining here in Lake County. 

Although, I do have the plow on......mainly since it was in the way for me to hook up a trailer this afternoon, LOL.


----------



## the new boss 92

it looks like we are going to get more snow then rain and ice, lookslike maybe saturday night into sunday we have another storm coming our way from the north. lets hope and pray it hits up. this storm coming wont even be goo enough to go out salting.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Just talked to Troy at the fire house, he was using the thermal imaging camera, 41 on the concrete, 39-40 on the black top. WAY TOO WARM


----------



## DCSpecial

I just drove through the Volo and Fox Lake area and it's 37-38* out up here.


----------



## T-MAN

35 on the drive,36 on my patio. Its gonna be a close one...
1:30 wakeup for sure


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

the new boss 92;886051 said:


> it looks like we are going to get more snow then rain and ice, lookslike maybe saturday night into sunday we have another storm coming our way from the north. lets hope and pray it hits up. this storm coming wont even be goo enough to go out salting.


I dont see anything, what site?


----------



## cplmac

We are getting freezing drizzle here in Dundee. Come on mother nature, it's about time you started holding up your end here.


----------



## ultimate plow

Why does accu weather say my area is getting an inch of snow tonight right now? :realmad:


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;886079 said:


> I dont see anything, what site?


NOAA is forcasting a few inches of snow, Sunday into monday morning. This is in Northwest Illinois.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

cplmac;886081 said:


> We are getting freezing drizzle here in Dundee. Come on mother nature, it's about time you started holding up your end here.


How is this rain freezing on surfaces when the air temp is above freezing?


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;886099 said:


> How is this rain freezing on surfaces when the air temp is above freezing?


There is no way he has frz drizzle......temp 37-38......road temps near 40.......im sorry guys, but this is not what your looking for


----------



## stroker79

I saw flakes here. And I have bob as a witness! It's stopped already though.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

dlcs;886094 said:


> NOAA is forcasting a few inches of snow, Sunday into monday morning. This is in Northwest Illinois.


Sweet deal,I can never seem to see past the weekly forecast on noaa, is it in the text or are you looking at maps?


----------



## dlcs

I usually look in the forcast discussion, more details on what their thinking and whats to come.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;886119 said:


> Sweet deal,I can never seem to see past the weekly forecast on noaa, is it in the text or are you looking at maps?


here http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=lot&product=AFD&issuedby=lot


----------



## dlcs

Keep your fingers crossed for tues into weds, I hear this one could be a major event for Illinois.


----------



## RAW Details

stroker79;886114 said:


> I saw flakes here. And I have bob as a witness! It's stopped already though.


ha ha i know my eyes are messed up but i know snow when i see it! xysport


----------



## Chipmunk

Snow stopped here in Freeport (Ridott) already, didn't even wake up in time to watch it. Just enough fell to stick to the roof, trucks, and other misc. things. And Radar looks like it won't start again.
Oh well, I still got an oil and tranny fluid change to do tommorrow, so its all good. I can wait till the next event... lol


----------



## RAW Details

u and me both! i've been a little lazy lately....


----------



## erkoehler

Would be nice, but that is still a long way out.


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;886156 said:


> Would be nice, but that is still a long way out.


did you pre-treat?


----------



## Chipmunk

RAW Details;886155 said:


> u and me both! i've been a little lazy lately....


Lol, little lazy here. Although I've been working on several projects lately and probably got a little burned out after installing a new dump bed on the dump truck last week. I really need to start on all this stuff in spring, so when when fall rolls around, I will have nothing to do, lol.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;886164 said:


> did you pre-treat?


Nice:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement is dry as a bone in Bloomingdale @ 2am.


----------



## REAPER

Well we have a nice dry night out, just in case anyone has no windows to look out. :realmad:


----------



## 3311

Well atleast this last threat of snow got me to finish up the last minute season crap.


----------



## T-MAN

Wow cant believe we actually got a push in last night.1.5" of white gold. 


























Maybe I dreamed that ? 
The wife is pissed, got nose prints and slober all over the clean windows. Burned up the fresh batteries in the I.R. gun too.
Part 2 tonight.


----------



## 3311

Must have been in Waukegan !


----------



## nekos

Well we didn't even get a drop of rain out of this massive storm that was supposed to come our way.

On a more positive note, They are expecting 1-2" of snow in Texas. :realmad::realmad::realmad:

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...&etn=d83b54e8252e6496a93be041878eb9960183ca87


----------



## scottL

Damn lake michigan. She either increases and event or completely throws a shroud of protection over the area blocking an event. :crying:


----------



## erkoehler

Scott, what do you see for sun/Mon?


----------



## snowman79

well john dee is backing away from the thought of a big system comming in next week...looks like this year might be a dud if it continues the way it is now....hopfully we get some snow soon im getting tired of looking at brown grass and such.


----------



## the new boss 92

any one know anything on sunday nights snow? they are calling for 1.5 on accuweather so far!


----------



## ultimate plow

snowing in lake in the hills


----------



## cplmac

Snowing in Dundee, and beginning to stick.


----------



## erkoehler

Starting to come down pretty good here in Prairie Grove @ Chicago MasterCraft


----------



## erkoehler

....................


----------



## ultimate plow

Its funny cause Iv been seeing all the low ballers the past week with their plows on.


----------



## erkoehler

I noticed that too, TONS of plows on peoples trucks!


----------



## the new boss 92

well i dont think they watch the weather much at all, you think anyone will be out salting tonight?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

erkoehler;886775 said:


> I noticed that too, TONS of plows on peoples trucks!


This is common in december...Better to be ready than last minute hooking up the plow.

Every BIG company around here has ther plow on EVERY truck.

I also had my plow on last week...am I a lowballer?...Or maybe I serviced my plow...

:salute:


----------



## ultimate plow

Yea you are a low baller 02duramax. You guessed right!. Its the $200 trucks that Iv seen with their plows on.


----------



## Chipmunk

I have my plows sitting and waiting behind the trucks. The dump truck plow gets hooked before an event, pita in the snow and the Silverado gets hooked when I'm ready to run, Ultramount rocks :bluebounc
Whats awesome is the dump truck plow waving to everyone down the rode, lol xysport

I seen everyone with their plows on in Belvidere the day before Thanksgiving.

I think Rockford needs to see 2 inches. I'm getting bored, lol

I go outside and what do I see... At least there is something... lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

weather advisory now just north of the border
5"??
Who missed this one


----------



## Donny O.

SnowMatt13;886861 said:


> weather advisory now just north of the border
> 5"??
> Who missed this one


where did you hear this one?


----------



## ultimate plow

I read that this morning on NOAA for southern wisconsin. big deal I dont believe it until I see it


----------



## Chipmunk

Quote from NOAA for Southern Wisconsin:


> * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 3 TO 5 INCHES. AXIS OF HEAVIEST SNOW LIKELY
> TO BE FROM DODGEVILLE TO STOUGHTON TO MILTON.


NOAA Southern Wisoncsin Winter Weather Advisory

For North West Illinois (Jo Daviess, Stephenson and Carroll Counties)


> ...SNOW SHOWERS TO BECOME MORE WIDESPREAD LATE THIS AFTERNOON...
> 
> SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WILL OVERSPREAD THE AREA BETWEEN 3 PM TO 6
> PM. BRIEF BURSTS OF HEAVY SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE...WITH
> VISIBILITIES REDUCED TO LESS THAN A HALF MILE AT TIMES.
> 
> ALTHOUGH NO SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED ON ROADWAYS...
> MOTORISTS SHOULD BE PREPARED FOR PATCHY SLICK SPOTS IN HEAVIER
> SNOW SHOWERS THAT OCCUR AFTER SUNSET.


NOAA North West Illinois Special Weather Statement


----------



## 3311

1-3 Inches for northern parts of Illinois. National Weather Service


----------



## stroker79

Yeah it's hilarious how may trucks are driving around with plows on. I even seen a few 1 ton dumps with salt in the back!

It sure has gotten cold though. The wind has some bite now for sure.


----------



## snowman79

Yea a lot of guys with their plows on in and around the marengo woodstock huntley area. Ours go on the day before the storm and come off when its all done....saw a F-550 salt truck loaded with salt on my way home this afternoon around 3pm. 

Anyway scott what do you think of sunday night or monday? And also Tuesday night into Wed? Heard we could have plowable amounts with each system. I hope so Im choppin at the bit to get out.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm just north of the border, it has been snowing pretty much all afternoon, nothing on the pavement, maybe a 1/2" on the grass. The ground is still so warm that I have my doubts about this 3-5 but we will see, I hope we do. As far as lowballers with plows, I don't agree. I am a sub (so maybe this doesn't apply to me) that gets paid fairly well I think, I have some accounts in northern IL, beach park - gurnee area, and 1 big one up here. I had my plow on all day today running errands and trying to get everything switched around for winter at the shop and doing last minute adjustments and checks with the plow, but none-the-less driving around with it on today; and I am by no means a lowballer.

I hope we get something plowable soon and frequently following through march.payup

Good luck:salute:


----------



## scottL

So far I've miss read the great powers of the she revel ... lake michigan. However, there is a lot of change coming up. The model map I like the most stops at Sunday morning but, does show a normal system coming out of colorado. Looks to be reasonable enough to consider plowing. The temps are here to stay, probably even colder which means finally the ground will be ready.

Now the other model maps which most of the forecasters use show the system as being bigger but, there is a series of large systems that should be coming in from the north west and the golf which would be significant. by this data sun/mon and tue/wed.

For the global scale there are apx 11 massive systems brewing. Including two near the arctic which is kind of odd.

el nino is tracking slightly more south as it's moving average for the last 30 days indicates. Jet streams are finally breaking from their blocking positions. 

I wish I could be for certain but, I think finally some of the stalls are moving in our favor.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Saw IDOT out in Norhtern McHenry County 1 hour ago loaded with salt....Walworth County too.....
Milwaukee guys still say 1-3...I just don't see it.....


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ultimate plow;886835 said:


> Yea you are a low baller 02duramax. You guessed right!. Its the $200 trucks that Iv seen with their plows on.


:laughing:

LOL ... I am thinkin you're right! All I can say is god bless the ultramount!!! Plow goes on as it is snow and comes off right after! As far as the $200 truck lowballer??? ... 

Can't wait to get plowin' .... today's pitiful excuse for flurries has got me itchin to go! ussmileyflag


----------



## Midwest Pond

i just worry because there has been no lake effect on the opposite side of the lake. Usually that happens first, then the cycle starts with us


----------



## scottL

Midwest Pond;887349 said:


> i just worry because there has been no lake effect on the opposite side of the lake. Usually that happens first, then the cycle starts with us


good observation. It's mainly due to the more significant systems coming from straight south as opposed to from the west or northwest.

Just wait until the polls flip......


----------



## WMHLC

Over in Grand Rapdis Mi, everything is white but the roads. Roads just wet. About 1 inch on the grass.


----------



## stroker79

Well tomorrow ill be a lowballer......... Even though I am a sub.

I have to take my plow up to my cousins house so we can drop my boss frame lower and also make it detachable. Wave if you see me! LMAO


----------



## Mark13

Had strong flurries most of the day here in Woodstock, everything but the pavement turned white.



Now I just need to find someone to work for. Normal guy has nothing for me.


----------



## dieseld

FWIW, I have all my plows on, and I call it being prepared.


----------



## T-MAN

Well we got snow coming down here now. Pavement is 28 payup. According to to the paid weather service 1/4" to 1/2" on pavement from 7-2am in Vernon Hills, and more to the North payup. 1-3 for me on NWS still. 1" is a push 
A push and some salt would make Todd a really happy camper, cant wait to hear that steel scraping pavement again. Music to my ears ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

Just salted my accounts.


----------



## the new boss 92

so next week any plowable events? from the looks and the weather i think we should be getting one!


----------



## Midwest Pond

there has been enough consistant moisture, but I dont think were going to see anything decent for 10-14 days..... were in a weird winter pattern

just my opinion....ive stared at radars for almost ten winters now....lol..... always hoping


good luck to us all this year


----------



## captshawn

We got covered up here from about 7:30-8:30, but already loosing it on the pavement.


----------



## Bporter

Bring on the Snow already Now after today


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;887536 said:


> Just salted my accounts.


Congrats man


----------



## mustangmike45

Here in Cedar Rapids, IA we have about 1/2'' on pavement with no signs of melting. Just got in from the first full salting of the year for walks and lots!


----------



## stroker79

mustangmike45;887862 said:


> Here in Cedar Rapids, IA we have about 1/2'' on pavement with no signs of melting. Just got in from the first full salting of the year for walks and lots!


This is the illinois thread, go talk about snow somewhere else.

We only discuss thoughts of snow, lowballers, and our warm surface temp.

Go start your own thread...............

Just Kidding :laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## mustangmike45

lowballers... don't even get me started. ass clowns with their $500 beaters and a 15 year old Western plow out doing work with no insurance, don't pay their taxes, and are not pro's in any way, shape, or form! Oh and they will work for $25 an hour too!

Just got to be a good salesman and sell the customers on "zero tolerance" for salting. It's much cheaper to salt than it is to pay a lawsuit for a slip and fall. That's why I was one of the only guys out tonight while the rest sat at home... lol


----------



## Chipmunk

mustangmike45;887887 said:


> lowballers... don't even get me started. ass clowns with their $500 beaters and a 15 year old Western plow out doing work with no insurance, don't pay their taxes, and are not pro's in any way, shape, or form! Oh and they will work for $25 an hour too!
> 
> Just got to be a good salesman and sell the customers on "zero tolerance" for salting. It's much cheaper to salt than it is to pay a lawsuit for a slip and fall. That's why I was one of the only guys out tonight while the rest sat at home... lol


None of our accounts want salt. They want to buy it by the pallet and do it themselves. We tried explaining that we can service their salt needs for cheaper than they can buy
it by the pallet and lay it themselves. They said no though. So we put in our contract that we are not responsible for any salting service or accidents as the result of lack of snow and ice treatment.

I seen one guy out pushing the library in Freeport. Highway 75 was plowed and salted and the city has done nothing, probably waiting for morning when it all turns to slush,
but man was it slippery than hell even with the truck. Thank god I decided to put the plow on for the hell of it. Someone almost slid right in front of me.


----------



## RAW Details

ahhh im so sick of this flurry BS, get me in the damn truck im gonna go crazy! got my dog bouncing around in the bed like a moron and the girlfriend snoring. FML!


----------



## RAW Details

oh and btw dont turn on SPEED channel because WRECKED is on and all u see is snow everywhere...


----------



## Chipmunk

RAW Details;887910 said:


> oh and btw dont turn on SPEED channel because WRECKED is on and all u see is snow everywhere...


Lol, thanks for the heads up. I was just about to turn it on too. Ok, now I have it on and its rain right now, lol.
Where are you at RAW? We're getting nothing here in Freeport now, maybe a little blowing, but thats about it.


----------



## RAW Details

in Algonquin and ive got flakes flying and blowing across the pavement


----------



## Chipmunk

RAW Details;887922 said:


> in Algonquin and ive got flakes flying and blowing across the pavement


Ah, yup, your gonna get some possible heavy downfalls, nothing to major. NOAA definition of heavy isn't really my definition of heavy though, lol.
Pretty much the same thing that roamed through Freeport and Belvidere,
an inch or slight bit more.
Probably not telling you anything you don't know already though.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well Im off to salt boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REAPER

Well we have enough to do a salt run.

Unfortunately the lots I have this year are not open tomorrow. 

Manufacturing plant that went to 4 days a week 10 hrs a day only wants salt during open hours. The other is a large church who only wants it before Sunday services.
Ahh well we all will be busy soon enough. :realmad:


----------



## stroker79

I just got a call to look out the window and WTF!? I wonder if we will be pushin anything. Look at radar, it's not done either.


----------



## REAPER

stroker79;887941 said:


> I just got a call to look out the window and WTF!? I wonder if we will be pushin anything. Look at radar, it's not done either.


If I had any 24 HR places I would show up now and make a point to go in a get a coffee or something so the worker will remember you were there while it was at this stage. 

Heck I may throw a few bags of salt in the truck and do a drive around myself I am so bored.


----------



## Chipmunk

stroker79;887941 said:


> I just got a call to look out the window and WTF!? I wonder if we will be pushin anything. Look at radar, it's not done either.


If whats left on Radar does what it did in Freeport, it'll only be an inch maybe two.
unfortunately for me, an inch is a no go for me.


----------



## REAPER

Chipmunk;887944 said:


> If whats left on Radar does what it did in Freeport, it'll only be an inch maybe two.
> unfortunately for me, an inch is a no go for me.


2 inch would be nice as then I could at least plow the lots. I know with the post office last year I would have already been out. 2 inch of this stuff would make for a nice easy 1st run of the year. payup


----------



## erkoehler

Hmmmmm...........this is interesting


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Be carefull driving out there. I just talked to a friend of mine around libertyville and he said a lot of the roads haven't been salted yet, real slick. I've got that first day of school feel back for a salt run, like it.


----------



## erkoehler

Driving out to check lots now.


----------



## VnZo

Been up all night with a smile on my face, just thought that I would share


----------



## erkoehler

Finally mchenry and lake counties started salting. Roads are slick!


----------



## FEFMedia

At least you salt guys are able to go out. Just means the snow is right around the corner for the rest of us guys. Roads look slick from what I can see outside. 

Plow still sits in the nice warm garage. I wanted to put some Anti-cease on the headlight nuts before I go out. I guess this is the last weekend to get that done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking better


----------



## Mark13

About an inch it appears here in Woodstock. Havn't gone outside to actually look.


----------



## REAPER

Well I guess it was luck that called me out. The one manufacturing plant I do is directly across from the funeral home where that Crystal Lake soldier is having his services at and they were told they could park in the lot I plow. Double salt is what the owner wanted because of people walking around the lot, so double salt he got. payup payup

Also pushed about 2inch at the church I do where the office personnel park during the week so I got to push some fluff and dump about 45 bags of salt. ussmileyflag


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;887536 said:


> Just salted my accounts.


At 8:28pm you SALTED your accounts....... :laughing: Come'on there wasn't even a flurry to cover.


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, I thought it was a pretty sad excuse of an "event" when I got to work this morning and saw that the lot and walks were salted. That's just a waste. There were a few light piles of flurries collected here and there, but everything was completely dry. I'd be pissed if I paid for somebody to salt after last ngiht. Granted, I don't know what my building's contract says, but it just seemed like a waste. Oh well, impatiently waiting. It was funny, the other day when I went to sell one of my plows, I drove by a bank parking lot that I plowed for Scott last year. I had no idea where I was that night and never remembered where that bank was until I saw it the other day. I didn't realize I'd traveled so far to plow. I'm ready to do it again...you hear me mother nature?


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;888150 said:


> At 8:28pm you SALTED your accounts....... :laughing: Come'on there wasn't even a flurry to cover.


Hey, customer requested salt so I went.........


----------



## T-MAN

Went out last night at midnight, and spot salted a few places. Couple had very bad iceing. Woke up at 3:30 nodda, back up at 5 and bingo. 1/2-1" on all the accounts in Gurnee and Waukegan. Got a salt run in, nice to be able send out invoices payup
Hopefully next week gives us a plowable event or 2. ussmileyflag


----------



## the new boss 92

[they have a pushable event in the forcast for next week! payup


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I just got back from my salt run!!!!!!!!!!

This is awesome got in a total of 7Hrs with both trucks!!!!!!!!!!payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## 02DURAMAX

maybe sunday or monday we can get something,

If not wed looks good!!!

would love 6"!!!


----------



## scottL

affekonig;888211 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a pretty sad excuse of an "event" when I got to work this morning and saw that the lot and walks were salted. That's just a waste. There were a few light piles of flurries collected here and there, but everything was completely dry. I'd be pissed if I paid for somebody to salt after last ngiht. Granted, I don't know what my building's contract says, but it just seemed like a waste. Oh well, impatiently waiting. It was funny, the other day when I went to sell one of my plows, I drove by a bank parking lot that I plowed for Scott last year. I had no idea where I was that night and never remembered where that bank was until I saw it the other day. I didn't realize I'd traveled so far to plow. I'm ready to do it again...you hear me mother nature?


It really depend upon where you are ( and the contracts ). Like up north had a solid 3/4 maybe 1". Local geneva, wheaton from dusting to 1/2 ". If the asphalt was seal coated then it was slick as snot .. if it was rough tar then is probably did not need salting.

Your right - a lot do over salt.


----------



## Bporter

lets hope :waving:


----------



## scottL

Sun into Mon. PITA morning rush hour, few inches.


Wed <---------- The early long term has this one growing, more consistent in the model runs.... As it looks in this run .... Mega big, equipment breaking fun. ( I predicate this by saying this model is what most tv heads use and can be wildy wrong ).


----------



## Bporter

> Sun into Mon. PITA morning rush hour, few inches


I'll take anything plowable at this point


----------



## stroker79

Bporter;888351 said:


> I'll take anything plowable at this point


10-4 good buddy!!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bporter;888351 said:


> I'll take anything plowable at this point


Much Agreed


----------



## RAW Details

Dito! Bring it on!!!! It was such a great feeling to roll over and look out the window and see snow on the ground.


----------



## snowman79

well we got to salt all our lots and plowed a few in front of doors and entrences, only had one truck ready though and thank goodness we got the salter in last week. We had to salt a couple for a company we sub for because they weren't ready and didn't have any salters running. 

Just checked all my weather sites i look at and sunday nigh into monday looks like a solid storm 3-6 mabye? And the middle of the week sounds kind of scary big as Johndee has low side 6-8 high side 12-15. Scott what do you see? Everyone seems to be on the same page with these two events.


----------



## stroker79

Well I scheduled my truck to het some work done at the dealer Monday morning. So we should get some good snow totals. Thankfully I can reschedule if need be. The only thing is, where are you getting these snow totals from? I have a weatherbug app on my phone that has been pretty accurate this summer but as of now it's only saying light snow Monday and then Tuesday and Wednesday. No totals. Accuweather even though they suck they are not saying anything about snow other than Sunday night for next week. And I didn't see any totals on NOAA either.


----------



## Bporter

Accuweather put totals up but it almost seems like you can NEVER go by them.


----------



## stroker79

They must not on thier iPhone app then. I'll have to check later at home.


----------



## RAW Details

I would maybe believe an inch or so but not 3-6 its a little over kill don't ya think!?


----------



## snowman79

i got those totals from the weather station in rockford WREX which shows it on the the latest NAM computer update... QUOTE from the WREX weather blog "have to admit that I almost fell off my chair when I got my hands on the newest NAM model for Sunday night/Monday morning. It is quite a departure from the light snow scenario it was depicting. This snowier solution is now backed up by the Canadian and European model so I have upped the forecast potential. If this model came true, we would see anywhere from 4-8 inches. Additionally, the evening GFS model is going rogue with the Tuesday/Wednesday storm bringing the low right over Rockford and mixing in rain. I believe this will come back to the south keeping us in the threat area for an even more significant snow than the Monday event. In other words, the perfect-storm-scenario has 10-18 inches of snow on the ground by this time next "


----------



## WilliamOak

REAPER;888137 said:


> Well I guess it was luck that called me out. The one manufacturing plant I do is directly across from the funeral home where that Crystal Lake soldier is having his services at and they were told they could park in the lot I plow. Double salt is what the owner wanted because of people walking around the lot, so double salt he got. payup payup
> 
> Also pushed about 2inch at the church I do where the office personnel park during the week so I got to push some fluff and dump about 45 bags of salt. ussmileyflag


I was stopped when the procession went by down 14 between rt.31 and three oaks on rt.14. it was quite the sight, almost moving to some degree. Any chance it was at that davenport on terra cotta, so you do the knaack/weather guard building? Only funeral home I could think of in CL.


----------



## cplmac

FINALLY got to break in the new salter! I only have a dozen and a half or so small accounts, but it was enough to drop 1400 pounds in 2 hours this morning. Really happy to see the new equipment function and get a feel for what these accounts are actually going to require. Great to see the forecast modeling calling for one possibly two events early next week!


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;888515 said:


> Any chance it was at that davenport on terra cotta, so you do the knaack/weather guard building?


Yes.


----------



## stroker79

Lmk if you ever see anything laying around lol


----------



## snowman79

Rockford weather station saying system sunday night into monday, tuesday night into wed, and friday night into sat..... Hopfully they all pan out with enough to plow for each one..! They also are saying tuesday could be a blizzard but i feel that they are hyping this up a little to much....i have a feeling itll be a 2-4 incher.


----------



## WilliamOak

REAPER;888645 said:


> Yes.


lol, I've been down that stretch of terra cotta too many times. No stalker/weird intentions with it lol, mostly curiosity.


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;888862 said:


> lol, I've been down that stretch of online dating too many times. No stalker/weird intentions with it lol, mostly curiosity.


nice man....whatever floats ur boat


----------



## Bird21

Where are gonna be back in business next week boys, Rest up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am glad we had a test run last night we actually did some salting and found out we need two new batteries. 

The models are all over the board but it looks to be an eventful week to come!!!!!


----------



## tls22

Heres the deal guys....sunday night salting run.....perhaps a push on those zero tolerance accounts.....tuesday full operational plowing....going to be a good storm for you guys....first time out going to be a big one


----------



## stroker79

Well im almost ready. Everything will work as is and that is just they way its going to half to be next week.

I will say, I really hate when everyone hypes up these huge storms for us because they mostly turn into a salting event or an inch or two. 

Im just hoping for some good hours.........Hi Craig!!!:wavingayup


----------



## RAW Details

yeah come on guys dont ginx a good thing! i need money bad!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;888957 said:


> I like men....its what floats my "boat"


Keep that stuff to yourself....


----------



## WilliamOak

So anything in the workings for next weekend? Because that's really all I'm concerned about lol


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;889314 said:


> .Hi Craig!!!:wavingayup


aww, no love for the big jabroni?....Mikes gonna be mad.


----------



## stroker79

did you figure out who your plowing for yet?


----------



## clncut

TLS22 and scottl, I read your posts all the time and appriciate your forecasts and found that you guys are sometimes more accurate than some of the local forecasters. I was all pumped up for this storm until I saw a forecast tonight that added rain in the tues night event. What are your takes on this. I'm located in northwest Indiana. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Chipmunk

My guess is that that the Tuesday event is going to be huge. My basis for this is that tommorrow I will be at LKQ getting a drive axle for my brothers Dodge hopefully getting that project completed tommorrow and some small things that won't be ready Tuesday.

So if past experience plays its card, Mother Nature won't cooperate with my timeline. Which is all good, cause I have a card up my sleeve. SHH!  Don't tell Mother Nature!  lol :whistling:


----------



## the new boss 92

i just looked on accuweather and they are calling for like blizard conditions son far for tuesday night wensday night!


----------



## stroker79

Dont get too excited, Thats accuweather.


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;889284 said:


> Heres the deal guys....sunday night salting run.....perhaps a push on those zero tolerance accounts.....tuesday full operational plowing....going to be a good storm for you guys....first time out going to be a big one


Thanks for the update! A huge week will be great.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Well does anyone really know when we're going to start getting snow? Sorry there's no thread for mid Illinois plowers so i'm joining in with you guys if thats ok


----------



## Dankman

*lookin for sub work in Rockford*

hey guy's im lookin for some extra sub work here in Rockford.I'm not a low baller and dont like to work for free so if you guys out there have anything to throw my way it would sure be appreciated.TyVm.ussmileyflag


----------



## RAW Details

Dankman put something up in the employment section. I know there were people looking for subs out that way not too long ago.


----------



## scottL

clncut;889337 said:


> TLS22 and scottl, I read your posts all the time and appriciate your forecasts and found that you guys are sometimes more accurate than some of the local forecasters. I was all pumped up for this storm until I saw a forecast tonight that added rain in the tues night event. What are your takes on this. I'm located in northwest Indiana. Thanks for your opinions.


When you listen to the tv talking heads you have to keep in mind they focus entirely on Chicago. Especially early season storms will differ greatly from the burbs.

Right now the latest model run does not reflect rain at all. The only way chicago will see rain/sleet is if the lake produces the warmth which is possible.

Sun 9m a flurry ahead of the storm. Midnight snow really starts. Out by 5:am with snow fog until 8:am. System could produce 2-4 inches right now.

Tue/Wed/Thr storm will come with 3 or 4 major parts with snow fog in between. This is major, major. This is based on the longer term model which most talking heads use so there is room for change. The more accurate model run does not pick that up for a few more days.


----------



## dlcs

The Sunday night storm for us here in Northwestern IL, is starting to fizzle. They said maybe a inch near the Il/WI border and that maybe too generous. Maybe a salting event? I'll take that too.


----------



## snowman79

Looks like 2-4 sunday night?


----------



## FEFMedia

Thanks Scott. I hope your right. I put my plow on my truck last night because i need to aim my lights still. 

Hopefully all will be out this week making some cash.


----------



## FEFMedia

snowman79;889801 said:


> Looks like 2-4 sunday night?


More like 1-2 and Northern part of IL by the Wisconsin border.

From Noaa.org



> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.
> 
> AN INCH OR TWO OF SNOW COULD ACCUMULATE SUNDAY NIGHT...PARTICULARLY
> NEAR THE WISCONSIN BORDER.
> 
> CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT PORTIONS OF THE OUTLOOK AREA HAVE AT
> LEAST SOME POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL TUESDAY NIGHT INTO
> WEDNESDAY AS A POWERFUL STORM SYSTEM MOVES ACROSS THE REGION. IT
> IS TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE WITH ANY DEGREE CERTAINTY THE EXACT
> TRACK THIS STORM WILL TAKE...AND EVEN A SMALL CHANGE IN THE
> FORECAST TRACK CAN HAVE A LARGE IMPACT ON THE POTENTIAL
> PRECIPITATION TYPES AND AMOUNTS. HOWEVER...BASED ON THE CURRENT
> MOST LIKELY FORECAST TRACK IT APPEARS AS THOUGH AT LEAST PORTIONS
> OF THE OUTLOOK AREA COULD SEE SOME POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW
> ACCUMULATIONS TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY. IN ADDITION...STRONG
> WINDS BEHIND THIS STORM COULD GUST TO OVER 40 MPH LATE WEDNESDAY
> OR THURSDAY.


----------



## tls22

scottL;889718 said:


> When you listen to the tv talking heads you have to keep in mind they focus entirely on Chicago. Especially early season storms will differ greatly from the burbs.
> 
> Right now the latest model run does not reflect rain at all. The only way chicago will see rain/sleet is if the lake produces the warmth which is possible.
> 
> Sun 9m a flurry ahead of the storm. Midnight snow really starts. Out by 5:am with snow fog until 8:am. System could produce 2-4 inches right now.
> 
> Tue/Wed/Thr storm will come with 3 or 4 major parts with snow fog in between. This is major, major. This is based on the longer term model which most talking heads use so there is room for change. The more accurate model run does not pick that up for a few more days.


Agree 100% with you....i only feel 1-2 sunday night for you guys.....but either way guys will be workin. All this snow with stick....no need to worry about pavement temps this go around. Its funny to that the models have heavy snow for the suburbs tue.....yet looks like the lake shore will give chicago itself problems....just get ready guys its coming. Thanks for the kind words clncut.....weather is a hobby of mine.


----------



## MileHigh

http://www.accuweather.com/regional-news-story.asp?region=midwestusnews

Get ready Illinois


----------



## the new boss 92

oh yea im waiting patiantly for this storm, its headded right for us,oh i cant wait i have been waiting all year to plow again!


----------



## snowman79

yea im waiting patiently to find out how each storm is going to pan out...if we get two good inches tomorrow night I will be happy as it means plow and salt...


----------



## MileHigh

lol...

Accuweather has chi-town getting 13.8 inches of snow from for the 5-8th...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*here's hoping those models are right*

http://weblogs.wgntv.com/chicago-we...g/2009/12/windy-storm-threat-midweek-cou.html

I heart skillet head.


----------



## 2003ctd

tls22;889854 said:


> Agree 100% with you....i only feel 1-2 sunday night for you guys.....but either way guys will be workin. All this snow with stick....no need to worry about pavement temps this go around. Its funny to that the models have heavy snow for the suburbs tue.....yet looks like the lake shore will give chicago itself problems....just get ready guys its coming. Thanks for the kind words clncut.....weather is a hobby of mine.


The lake shore will give us problems???? Are those good or bad problem?:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

hooked up plow today

giggity


----------



## Peterbilt

This storm has to come though us first, and our forecasters aren't giving any totals as of yet. 

I think they are just trying to cover thiers buts by saying "It looks like"or "it COULD". Pretty vauge. I have heard of a late week system as well. Maybe a Friday into Saturday event. Not to many details on that as of yet.

But starting tommorrow evening, things are going to get interesting. Sounds like maybe 1 to 2". but depending on when it comes in, will dictate how it gets plowed. The Tuesday into Wednesday looks good at this point, but we will just have to wait and see.

So good luck to all this week, Be safe and make some Green.

And remember, plow as bad as you can, So I look better. Lol

J.


----------



## Midwest Pond

mine was a great hook up today...... attached plow, went it cab, tried to lift plow and truck shut off with no power to anything.........

battery ground....... had to replace the cable and thought "glad its now, instead of 3am with snow blowing sideways"


----------



## scottL

2003ctd;889943 said:


> The lake shore will give us problems???? Are those good or bad problem?:bluebounc


Early season usually means the lake lessons a system. As the season takes hold it usually means strengthening a system. Based on how the wind flows from the low and pulls from the lake.


----------



## scottL

This map was so impressive I just had to post it. It indicates significant storm systems around the globe and of course flows counter clockwise.


----------



## snowman79

holy crap scott i dont even know what i am looking at but it is impressive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i hope it doesn't snow, i just waxed my truck ,cleaned all the window's inside and out. Vacuumed the carpet's ,washed and waxed my blade. Repaired my Wideout, emptied out my two transfer tanks, and unplugged my light. The only thing left to do is put it on a pellet


----------



## Midwest Pond

just saw weather channel, and then after weds. another starts building strength right on it heals


----------



## Bporter

> holy crap scott i dont even know what i am looking at but it is impressive.


LMAO:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

scottL;890189 said:


> This map was so impressive I just had to post it. It indicates significant storm systems around the globe and of course flows counter clockwise.


Looks good, I will trust you!!!


----------



## stroker79

that I beleive is a view looking down on the north pole. So you can see all the activity around the northern part of the globe. The yellow lines are the isobars and the colored lines are disturbabces (Storms/precip) and the color determines its strength. 

The US on that map is towards the lower and middle of the image.


----------



## Bird21

Sunday night would be another practice run before the big hit. I have worked on painting, checking all hoses, changing all fluids, and general prep. but I still need all day tomarrow to double and triple check everything. I have people already calling me for more machines and new accounts calling for service hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm why are they calling now??? I guess they were banking on a snowless winter and the cheap guy was good enough, I think they are second guessing.

I neverless really pumped to get things rolling, and get the money flowing.. I hope this pans out.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird, sent you a PM


----------



## stroker79

Yeah ill be working all day tomorrow to get things done and really, I need 2 days but ill be ready!


----------



## Bird21

Hey did anybody go to Payline West auction today?? I wanted to go but my day was booked.


----------



## 3311

Not only snow but very windy !! This should be interesting.


----------



## Bporter

Is every as anxious as I am to see what is acctually going to come tonight....


----------



## FEFMedia

Bporter;890994 said:


> Is every as anxious as I am to see what is acctually going to come tonight....


Yeah I sure am. What I am reading into it is Sunday night around 8to10 it will start snowing. it will be a continue mild snow until tomorrow afternoon. Atleast thats from weather.com.

This would be great for me. Work my regular job all day monday. Get home from work and head out to clean up accounts.. Be home at a decent time for te next round payup


----------



## Dankman

@ Raw, thanks buddy , I will.


----------



## scottL

I love technology :laughing:

So ... the model maps were in great flux yesterday which means change. Sun into Mon storm is far less likely to product more than a dusting for anything south of the WI border. There will be another model run in a few hours....

The tue/wed/thr storm is coming in a bit quicker and bigger. Now it's due to start Tue 7:am and not end until late wed. This looks to be tracking like a locomotive across IL, kane, dupage, lake.... Periods of 2+ inch an hour, howling winds. The map seems to also track the snow/rain line across the path of our area too. Which could mean heavy wet stuff. Maybe tonight's map will iron things out more but, tomorrow's for sure will show through thr what's happening. Still in flux though.........but, given the time duration of the storm ... ( not including what ever lake michigan does ) ... no reason this can't produce well over a foot ... or two. Waiting for the next model run late today.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Keep us posted Scott!payup


----------



## the new boss 92

scottl, i think you are by far nailing it right on the head, and im hoping you are correct. you seem to be matching up with the weather stations and maps so far. lets it snow!!!!!payup:yow!:


----------



## clncut

Accuweather has us at 9 inches yesterday for tues storm and now we are at less than an inch. I hope they are wrong as that will be a big let down!


----------



## erkoehler

Snow occurring on Dec 6 | Dec 7 | Dec 8 | Dec 9. Total amount 5.5 Inches.

Why have they dropped the snow totals so drastically when it sounds like on other weather sites the Tues/Wed. storm is growing in strength?


----------



## nekos

It doesn't look like we will even get fluries tonight and the big storm that is said to hit us Tuesday, That's already getting pushed way north by the jet stream. We will be lucky to see a half inch of snow from that one. I hope I'm wrong but this storm looks to be a dud. At least for IL it does.

Check out the Jet stream and where the storm is on these 2 maps. 
http://squall.sfsu.edu/scripts/namjetstream_model.html
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Badgerland WI

Most of the current forecasts have the rain/snow line right across far northern IL/IN, which is why these predicitions are all over the place. The track on this storm is going to be everything...a few miles further south and you are smack in the heavy, wet stuff. I dont think any reliable forecasters really want to stick their necks out on this storm until probably late tomorrow because of the unpredictability of this type of storm.










But, these are always the best producers - pan-handle hooks, high moisture, big winds.
payup


----------



## stroker79

Plowable, thats all I want. a foot would be fun but at the same time it wouldnt.

I would just prefer to have a couple 3-4" storms.

And I have learned not to get excited when everyone hypes up storm. I remember last year that happened and schools got cancelled and every muni was fully staffed and all we got was a couple inches, LOL.

This seems to happene a time or two every season.

Either way, I will be ready.


----------



## nekos

Badgerland WI;891238 said:


> Most of the current forecasts have the rain/snow line right across far northern IL/IN, which is why these predicitions are all over the place. The track on this storm is going to be everything...a few miles further south and you are smack in the heavy, wet stuff. I dont think any reliable forecasters really want to stick their necks out on this storm until probably late tomorrow because of the unpredictability of this type of storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, these are always the best producers - pan-handle hooks, high moisture, big winds.
> payup


That picture has the storm 300+ miles south of where it actually is.


----------



## cplmac

We're only 12 hours away from knowing with some amount of certainty, I'm not going to lose another hair to anxiety over this. Enough to salt will make me happy, enough to plow will make me ecstatic for tonight, not gonna be happy with less than a lot on Tue. night though... Fingers are crossed, and picked up another load of salt yesterday.


----------



## clncut

In a blink of an eye, we are back to 2.5 inches. Uggg. I'll take it though!


----------



## pieperlc

Bird21;890783 said:


> Hey did anybody go to Payline West auction today?? I wanted to go but my day was booked.


I was there. The amount of stuff there was unreal. Two rings all day. I left at 3:30, but they probably didn't get done until 6 or 7 if they were lucky. A lot of people and not a lot of deals. A few, but not a lot. Some of the brand new Stihl products were selling for more than I would have paid at Russo's. A few snow wolf's there, went for around 3-4g each depending on size. I was hoping to find a set of wolf paws, but no go. I need a new set of skid tires. Any particular brand/tread you guys prefer?(standard tires). Still talking 1-3 tonight and 6-12 tues. wed. for us in NW IL. Not getting too excited about mid-week just yet. Time (and Scott) will tell.


----------



## Badgerland WI

nekos;891245 said:


> That picture has the storm 300+ miles south of where it actually is.


I wouldnt worry too much about where they put the Low graphic on that image...just giving an prediction on the precip line.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I think everyone can agree that its nice to see snow in the forcast on all three of the online weather websites. And not just 3 weeks out either


----------



## erkoehler

Headed to the shop, maybe I'll wash the plow and truck for good luck


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;891230 said:


> Snow occurring on Dec 6 | Dec 7 | Dec 8 | Dec 9. Total amount 5.5 Inches.
> 
> Why have they dropped the snow totals so drastically when it sounds like on other weather sites the Tues/Wed. storm is growing in strength?


The storm has moved further nw....... Right now this storm might be a copy of november 2007.......Chicago is going to struggle....out in the suburbs looks like 4-8, then sleet and crap. I think dcl or w/e is out in rockford he has the best chance at 12+

Tonight looks like a salt run with .5-1 of snow


----------



## the new boss 92

carol stream and wheaton is back down to 3.5 over the 3 days. i dont think we will get much of anything maybe more salting and thast about it. maybe we will get lucky and it will take a turn for the best.


----------



## Midwest Pond

at this point every payday is great prior to the holidays


----------



## dlcs

Now NOAA is saying that we could see 8-12", gusts over 60mph and drifts as high as 6'. Could be a historic storm. I know the track will change a dozen times until tuesday but I bet everyone in Illinois will see some decent snows. BTW, 6 ' drifts and 60mph winds is getting a little scary.


----------



## erkoehler

I have completed step 1 of me helping it to snow:

TRUCK IS WASHED!


----------



## Wieckster

I hope we at least get enough to plow here in Rockford


----------



## metallihockey88

I'm doing my part too. Stuck workin til like 12 tonight and didn't throw my plow on my truck before I left plus washed the truck yesterday.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Just got a call from one of my customers, I was low balled out of him signing his contract by some "company"..... their price was 40% less than mine........ I'm not incredibly expensive, but I'm getting really tired of competing with a truck full of illegals with no insurance


I don't mean to offend anyone, just getting really sick of losing good customers. I still have a nice route, I'm just venting in a forum of people who I'm sure know what I'm talking about.


----------



## weeman97

erkoehler;891583 said:


> I have completed step 1 of me helping it to snow:
> 
> TRUCK IS WASHED!


eric 2 are your lights on ya back rack from the master craft X-series tower lights?


----------



## the new boss 92

any one head anything about tonight? i got a call and might be going out tonight/tomarrow morning and just wondering what this tiny storm could bring.


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;891650 said:


> eric 2 are your lights on ya back rack from the master craft X-series tower lights?


Yes, they work awesome!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;891797 said:


> any one head anything about tonight? i got a call and might be going out tonight/tomarrow morning and just wondering what this tiny storm could bring.


I'm still hearing 1-2 up here by Mchenry, IL


----------



## Bird21

Not sure about tonight but it looks to be tracking for 2" North of Lake Cook Road. I am gonna be out for the zero tolerance for sure. I really don't know about the next one though.


----------



## the new boss 92

ok cool, i dont think they have a clue whats coming for the big one!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;891836 said:


> ok cool, i dont think they have a clue whats coming for the big one!


Or, if it will even be "the big one"!


----------



## nekos

erkoehler;891840 said:


> Or, if it will even be "the big one"!


The big storm will hit us. It's to large not to. How much snow will it bring is another question. 
Tonight's storm is splitting before it even hit's IL. It looks like it will snow SW Wisconsin. Nothing for IL. 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/SAT_US/anim8ir.html

I'm thinking i should just go out drinking for the Sunday night game. I would be highly surprised if we even see flurries.


----------



## tls22

nws thoughts on tuesdays storm....i like there thinking. You guys dont want this to trend anymore nw...it will mean less snow


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I have had phone calls from friends that work for all different plow companies. Everyone is getting ready. Plow trucks at the gas stations and even the few that started up some of the loaders to make sure all was well for the night.

Everyone feels we are getting something tonight. Either plowing or salting. Otherwise be prepared for tuesday-wednesday night. its coming


----------



## weeman97

erkoehler;891816 said:


> Yes, they work awesome!


how much those badboys cost?


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;892061 said:


> how much those badboys cost?


You don't want to know  Retail was $500+...........


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;891840 said:


> Or, if it will even be "the big one"!


ill second that. who knows what's comming all people know is that it should be a decent storm tuesday night into wednsday


----------



## tls22

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service chicago il
342 pm cst sun dec 6 2009

...winter storm watch in effect for north central and portions of
northeast illinois for tuesday night and wednesday...

.a storm system now dropping southward along the pacific coastal
region is forecast to cross the southern rockies...and emerge
over the oklahoma panhandle region early tuesday. This storm is
then expected to intensify as it tracks northeastward to near
chicago by wednesday morning. Based on this track...a band of
heavy snow is likely to fall from the central
plains...northeastward into portions of northern illinois...as
well as adjacent portions of iowa and wisconsin.

Ilz003>005-008-010>012-019-070545-
/o.new.klot.ws.a.0003.091209t0000z-091210t0100z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-la salle-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...ottawa
342 pm cst sun dec 6 2009

...winter storm watch in effect from tuesday evening through
wednesday evening...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from 6 pm cst tuesday evening until
6 pm cst wednesday.

* timing: Snow is expected to begin to develop across northern
illinois and perhaps northwest indiana tuesday afternoon...as
moisture laden air is drawn northward ahead of the developing
storm system. Precipitation will become heavier and more
widespread tuesday evening...with mainly snow occurring within
the watch area. Greatest snowfall rates are expected tuesday
night.

* accumulations: Snow totals are forecast to range from near 10
inches along the rock river...to near 6 inches further east over
the fox river valley.

* misc hazards: Strong west to northwest winds will develop on
wednesday resulting in considerable blowing and drifting snow.

* impacts: Travel conditions may deteriorate rapidly late tuesday
afternoon or tuesday evening...with most roads becoming snow
covered. Drifting snow may be a particular problem...especially
along north to south routes on wednesday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## erkoehler

:bluebounc:yow!urplebou:redbounce

Is it a good thing or the kiss of death!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll take the heavy drifting. That means the machines get taken off of construction work and go to all snow. Its all by the hour then. I'll work machines all day and night. payup But with my luck, it will all be North of me.


----------



## erkoehler

Pulled the plow in the shop tonight to change both blinkers/parking light bulbs which had burned out. Figured I'd give it a wash too for good measure.

Here is a pic afterwards in front of our shop................


----------



## T-MAN

Well I can honestly say I will be Happy with what ever the Good Lord puts on my plate. Its been a very slow year for construction, so a salt run, or a foot of snow to push will be okay in my book. Trucks loaded for bear now, and looking forward to pushing whatever we get. ussmileyflag


----------



## RAW Details

my truck is almost ready all i need is some sand bags to toss in the back and im good to go!


----------



## dlcs

I would be surprised if tonight's storm is much more than a dusting. Snow is to my southwest and it looks like alot of it isn't even reaching the ground. Moving rather slowly to the northeast. I bet you guys in the Chicago area don't see much at all.


----------



## the new boss 92

well im prepared and ready, let see some snow, so far this year texas is beating us wtf? lets see something promising for this year mabey a few storms like last year to start the storm and get the show on the road!


----------



## cplmac

It would be nice to get a salt run in before Tuesday's event.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm going to bed, Tim told me to just set my alarm for 8 am, wake up, open the curtains and yell "NO SCHOOL, SNOW DAY!"


----------



## DCSpecial

Finished putting stuff away and moving trailers in the yard earlier. 
Plow has been on but today I loaded up the sand bags, snow blower, some bags of salt and a shovel earlier. Ready to go 

Still been meaning to order up more LEDs.


----------



## stroker79

DCSpecial;892562 said:


> Finished putting stuff away and moving trailers in the yard earlier.
> Plow has been on but today I loaded up the sand bags, snow blower, some bags of salt and a shovel earlier. Ready to go
> 
> Still been meaning to order up more LEDs.


Dan I got your msg. I have been super busy today in my shop getting ready. Between dirty hands, radio, and loud torpedo heater I wasnt able to get back to you. Ill call ya in the late morning.


----------



## REAPER

Woke up to early, no snow yet! :crying:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

REAPER;892615 said:


> Woke up to early, no snow yet! :crying:


Why are we always waiting for snow at 3am? I feel as if we are never waiting for snow at 10am or sometime after lunch. This sucks


----------



## REAPER

Vaughn Schultz;892617 said:


> Why are we always waiting for snow at 3am? I feel as if we are never waiting for snow at 10am or sometime after lunch. This sucks


I asked a old guy that question once(no not tls22). Now that I am old I will tell you what he told me then so some day when you grow from a small Ben wah bead into a full grown butt-plug you may pass along such wisdom.

"I don't know what do I look like a weather man I only plow it I don't predict it!"

I walked away with a higher IQ that day I did. 

I think it has to do with the coldest point of the day right before sunrise myself.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well I'm sick of siting here, I'm going shopping or store walking. Anything but hitting the refresh button over and over again. This sucks


----------



## snowguys

Vaughn Schultz;892638 said:


> Well I'm sick of siting here, I'm going shopping or store walking. Anything but hitting the refresh button over and over again. This sucks


hahaha im doing the same thing went to bed at 9 and woke up about a hour ago and cant go back to bed wanna meet up lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

where is there to meat at 2:30 am.


----------



## snowguys

4am bar???  or go get food before the salt run


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

where we going then ? name the time and place ill be there..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ahh. never mind. im going to bed. its not going to snow.


----------



## snowguys

its snowing by be ...maybe next time


----------



## dlcs

We finally got a few flakes on the pavement, looks to be over in a couple of hours. Looks like a salt run, I'll take it.


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;892617 said:


> Why are we always waiting for snow at 3am? I feel as if we are never waiting for snow at 10am or sometime after lunch. This sucks


I was wondering the same thing. Looks like Tueday's storm will be one that we can wait for snow after lunch.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well I bought some snow shovels, not sure why  now I'm sitting at the office trying to decide if I should start waking people up. Cause that next little pathetic band of snow could be just enough to mess up rush hour . . . . . .


----------



## onemancrew

Time to go play in the snow 1.5 in on the ground YES!payup xysport


----------



## ultimate plow

not a flake on the ground here in lake in the hills


----------



## 3311

Notta here !!!


----------



## snowguys

we got a light dusting by ohare


----------



## Dankman

*snow*

It's snowing here in Rockford right now.Looks like some easy pushin if keeps comin down at this pace and it stays dry like this!:redbounce


----------



## 3311

Anyone here near Libertyville ?


----------



## Dankman

And now it has stopped!:realmad:


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

Still snowing in Naperville....keeping fingers crossed


----------



## scottL

Won't be out of the area until 7:am. Light ( flurry ) quality snow. I'm kind of thinking the lot's might still have enough salt that we don't have to do a run. Sidewalks will need a retreat.

Someone mentioned rush hour ..... not that many people working these days to be out driving around. Fridays little event had us finishing up around 7:30 am in an area which would have had use stuck in traffic a year ago.

Tue 10:am -> Wed 4m...... The big IF is what the rain/snow line will actually do. It's a lot of warm moisture and a lot of cold air ..... which will actually win


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

i think its safe to say today is not a plow event :realmad:


----------



## 3163

Nothing at all hear in McHenry


----------



## erkoehler

Grass and driveway is covered here in Bloomingdale........


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

same here, maybe 1/4" at best


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

goin back to bed!


----------



## erkoehler

No more sleep for me, going to head up north at 5am if its still snowing


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

you have a route up there?


----------



## erkoehler

Yes all my work is north, will have to check lots. Hopefully get a salt run in at least!


----------



## 3311

Eric, don't waste the trip


----------



## 3311

NWS Heavy snow warning for McHenry County. 8-13 inches Oh Boy !!


----------



## JohnnyU

Just got in from a salt run down here in "Southern" Illinois.  We had about 1" give or take. I'm happy with that. payup


----------



## 3311

Sounds like things are turning for the good.

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=44795589001&title=You Pay For Your Satisfaction, Somewhere Along the Line


----------



## weeman97

sitttin at the FD waiting for all my accidents to come in during rush hour. 1st snow how lil it is everyone forgets how to drive! stay safe out there keep the rubber down!


----------



## metallihockey88

Got right around 1/2in over here just north of the city. Looks like I don't get to blow off school today


----------



## anj4ever6236

Same here I live in evanston we got maybe 1/2 inch but yet I hear a plow sum where......


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea just saltings by me. Haven't seen anyone pushin yet


----------



## anj4ever6236

Yea im about to head out for the salt run. im gonna go look who is plowing


----------



## metallihockey88

Well saw one guy pushin a small lot just south of old orchard mall. Must of had the itch to drop that blade


----------



## anj4ever6236

Yea lol seeing the snow makes we want to plow...guess not today.


----------



## metallihockey88

I'm dyin to get out. Got a new truck and plow for this year. If I wasn't goin to school now I'd be pushin a lot or 2 wit a big ol smile on my face. Looks like ill be busy the next few days hopefully though. But to everyone lucky enough to be out there be safe


----------



## DCSpecial

Dusting up here by Fox Lake. At 3:30 there was nothing.



stroker79;892594 said:


> Dan I got your msg. I have been super busy today in my shop getting ready. Between dirty hands, radio, and loud torpedo heater I wasnt able to get back to you. Ill call ya in the late morning.


I figured you were probably busy. I was just putting my plow truck back in the shop when I called.


----------



## Bporter

payup Just got In somewhere between a 1/2- 1 inch just salt run 10 tons down.


----------



## 2003ctd

Any updates on tomorrows storm? Please say we didn't go from 8+ inches down to 3


----------



## stroker79

Bporter;892821 said:


> payup Just got In somewhere between a 1/2- 1 inch just salt run 10 tons down.


Same thing here in Schaumburg.


----------



## the new boss 92

2003ctd;892848 said:


> Any updates on tomorrows storm? Please say we didn't go from 8+ inches down to 3


take alook at this, we are in number 3.
http://www.accuweather.com/news-seasonal-headlines.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0

we are going to have to wait and keep tracking the storm, i have heard so many amounts,we are going to have to wait and see whats coming our way. say were is scottl he is pretty good at making predictions!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well we just went on a small salt run here in Dayton. No one was expecting any snow and we got about a half inch and around here that means go 15mph. We are STILL waiting on our tc140 to get shipped from truckcraft which is BS but nothing we can really do. Hopefully we don't miss too much up there....:realmad:


----------



## 2003ctd

Somebody call up to da U.P and shake john dee out of bed, and tell him we need an update!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Did alittle salting, going to take a nap now 

Then have to go meet a customer to show them a boat


----------



## mustangmike45

got a full plow in and a salt run. put 4 tons down of clearlane and damn that stuff works great! headed to hospital now to see my newborn son and then it looks like 8-14'' tommorow and wed. Have a great day guys!


----------



## stroker79

Congrats on the baby!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

John Dee has his forecast up, looks good to me!


----------



## cplmac

A little over a half inch in Dundee, I put it down pretty heavy last week so I didn't have to drop much this time. Can't wait for tomorrow night!


----------



## REAPER

Salt run only. 
Between 3:30 AM and 5 AM maybe a 1/2 fell on my lots. Thats a big maybe being @ 1/2. The lanes I had salt down from Friday were clear to pavement not even showing slush. 

Did see a lot of guys just driving around with plows hangin and no salters. Waste gas just to watch others salt? I don't get that at all so if you are one of those guys please explain.


----------



## MRBILLS

*Liquid calcium chloride*

Went out this morning and tested my new liquid de icer on a 1/2 inch of snow, this stuff works good, cant wait to Tue/wed for the new snow to come down, i have 6 acres concrete parking lot, hope this liquid calcium chloride do the job.


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;892988 said:


> John Dee has his forecast up, looks good to me!


Where? It hasn't been updated since friday???


----------



## erkoehler

Refresh your screen, it is there....



2003ctd;893104 said:


> Where? It hasn't been updated since friday???


----------



## T-MAN

MRBILLS;893085 said:


> Went out this morning and tested my new liquid de icer on a 1/2 inch of snow, this stuff works good, cant wait to Tue/wed for the new snow to come down, i have 6 acres concrete parking lot, hope this liquid calcium chloride do the job.


It works well. It also eats the crap out of anything metal it touches, so be sure to wash the entire truck down after every use, including underneath.

WTF is going on with the forecast for tommorow ? 
This am it was 9" for here, now there are no totals again 
Sleet and ice moving in after midnight, I dont like hearing that. :crying:


----------



## erkoehler

He must be having web site issues........I can't see it now either!


----------



## MRBILLS

T-MAN;893109 said:


> It works well. It also eats the crap out of anything metal it touches, so be sure to wash the entire truck down after every use, including underneath.
> 
> WTF is going on with the forecast for tommorow ?
> This am it was 9" for here, now there are no totals again
> Sleet and ice moving in after midnight, I dont like hearing that. :crying:


thanks for the info.


----------



## erkoehler

Tman where u located?


----------



## 2003ctd

erkoehler;893108 said:


> Refresh your screen, it is there....


Got it, I dunno its gonna be close looks like the rain snow line will be right over us


----------



## JCE

From Noaa Weather 1:30pm Mon 12/7/09:
Major Winter Storm to Impact the area Tuesday into Wednesday - See Map of Expected Snowfall
The first major winter storm of the season is expected to impact parts of northern Illinois and northwest Indiana Tuesday into Wednesday. Check the latest forecast before making travel plans, and check back frequently for updates.

Intermittent light snow will begin to overspread north central Illinois around daybreak Tuesday and northeast Illinois and northwest Indiana including Chicagoland from southwest to northeast during the morning rush on Tuesday. Light snow will continue off and on Tuesday through the midday with the more intense snowfall expected to pick up after 2 or 3 pm. Snowfall rates could approach 1 inch per hour during the evening rush with snow accumulations from 2 to 6 inches expected by 7 pm Tuesday.

Sleet and rain will mix with snow across areas south and east of Interstate 55 Tuesday night with precipitation eventually changing to all rain south of a line from Pontiac to Kankakee to Valparaiso. Snow will continue overnight Tuesday from the far North Shore to all of North Central Illinois including Rockford and DeKalb and the far north and northwest suburbs of Chicago with an additional snow accumulation of around 3 to 4 inches. 
Rain and sleet will change back to snow before ending across southeast Chicagoland with all snow diminishing to flurries from west to east Wednesday morning from a couple hours before to a couple of hours after daybreak. Total snow accumulation will range from around 10 inches along the Rock River to around 6 inches along the Fox River Valley to only 1 to 3 inches south of a line from Pontiac to Kankakee to Valparaiso (see map below). Winds will increase as the storm system pulls away, resulting in continued blowing and drifting snow, especially impacting north-south highways.


----------



## erkoehler

nohing to do but sit and wait now........


----------



## the new boss 92

i hope this storm come alittle more south! but anything will due now its a little!


----------



## affekonig

New Boss, we should be fine if the rain is south of 55. Wheaton/Naperville/Warrenville are a good way north. We'll be fine, right? Right...? It only takes a few inches....


----------



## stroker79

If the storm comes like then we will get pimples with a good 10 inches it sounds like. Should be a great way to start the season!


----------



## tls22

hi :waving:


----------



## stroker79

Lol. Good time comin! Lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

I don't know about you guys but I was liking it better when they were saying 13. That damn lake is killing us right now being so warm, hopefully later this season that lake will be working for us instead of against us. None-the-less looks like we will be plowing tomorrow night and Wednesday.payup


----------



## erkoehler

When do we think this will start?


----------



## snowman79

sometime shortly after lunch is what i am hearing...but i have a feeling more so toward 4 or 5 pm


----------



## erkoehler

snowman79;893648 said:


> sometime shortly after lunch is what i am hearing...but i have a feeling more so toward 4 or 5 pm


Accuweather now says 8am.....although they are usually wrong.


----------



## happydays

Hey I heard that, don't be talking about my lake like that I like it warm.Now lets talk about snow.BRING IT ON NICE WARM LAKE:laughing:xysport:waving:


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck all....... be safe


----------



## DCSpecial

Sweet, I'll get to test out the new tires in the snow


----------



## stroker79

I see no way it will be 8am. The storm is still in Nevada and it doesn't look to be moving overly fast.


----------



## stroker79

Dan I can't find your #. Call me


----------



## 3311

8" is plenty for me.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I don't care how much snow we get I just don't want wet snow freezing into a brick or having to salt icy crunchy stuff at 5 degrees when the salt is freezing in the back of the truck.


----------



## 84deisel

''8" is plenty for me'' thats what she said


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

84deisel;893837 said:


> ''8" is plenty for me'' thats what she said


That IS what she said


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;893426 said:


> New Boss, we should be fine if the rain is south of 55. Wheaton/Naperville/Warrenville are a good way north. We'll be fine, right? Right...? It only takes a few inches....


well we will have to wait and see. we have been from 1 inch to 13 back down to 1 and up to 5, im thinking 8 inches sounds about right for me after every thing is all said and done. what are you guys thinking in the wheaton/ naperville/ warrenville areas?


----------



## scottL

As of the latest model run.... The only time I've seen such an intense system in a model run is for server summer storms.

Snow could start at 5:am Tue - but, probably I will stick with 9:am. By 11:am it's heavy 2" an hour stuff. By 6m Cows and Hippo's will be thrown from the skies ( as cats and dogs are too insignificant ). Around 11pm the rain/snow line bumps us in to freezing drizzle/sleet. Out of town by 10am Wed. Tue around 4pm it could merge with significant moisture from the golf and then... and then.......

Ya' know I'm thinking it would be better for us to simply leave town for this one. 


Model map is in a bit of flux and I do see what some are saying in the news so things can change. But, ..... :crying:


----------



## dlcs

stroker79;893768 said:


> I see no way it will be 8am. The storm is still in Nevada and it doesn't look to be moving overly fast.


Guess again, snow is forming in southeast iowa already. Though light right now, its on its way. I say by 3:35 am we will see flakes here in northwest illinois.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Don't ever rely on ABC because they always under estimate everything...but they predict 8" for Gurnee


----------



## DCSpecial

Fox shows 5-7" for western Lake County, IL and 3-5" for the eastern half of Lake County, IL.


----------



## tls22

Watch for the warm air advection running ahead of the storm....that usally pops up and starts forming out of no where....that will prob make or brake this storm. How intense that is and where it forms...that where(like scott said) you can get those 2 in hr rates. Looks like you guys will not avoide the sleet/crap line.....a nice push is prob going to go to cement by tuesday night.


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling on next.......


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;894244 said:


> Skilling on next.......


going 3-7 for the city...10 + nw


----------



## metallihockey88

Looks like 3 to 7 in the city. 7 to 12 nw burbs and only 1 in south burbs. Just hopin it gets goin early enough to get 2 pushes in but looks like it will be a nasty heavy night push since skilling is saying not til the evening before we see any real accumulation. Well at least where I am just north of the city. Good luck to you boys in the mchenry area I'm jealous


----------



## tls22

tls22;894252 said:


> going 3-7 for the city...10 + nw


i read his mind


----------



## metallihockey88

Hopefully your both underestimating the city totals


----------



## tls22

metallihockey88;894281 said:


> Hopefully your both underestimating the city totals


Not my forcast....just what i thought he would go with...he is a good forcaster.


----------



## tls22

Looking at the radar....would not be shock if this started before 6am...waa preciep is really expanding into iowa-mo-ks


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I will go load the truck. Going to need extra gloves and dry clothes for this one!


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I am hoping I get a call in the early evening to get out at 10:00pm for cleanup. Sure we will get sleet/snow crap but atleast we can move it before it freezes. Then temp will change and add a little snow for wednesday so there will be one more clean up on Wednesday night.

Of course this is what I hope happens. We will see.


----------



## the new boss 92

so the north west suburbs will be looking at about7-10?


----------



## metallihockey88

That's what they are all claiming. Seems to be the only consistent part of this storm is the nw burbs gettin hit hard


----------



## KJ Cramer

what about northeast IL and southeast WI; tls, scott what are your predictions for those areas???


----------



## erkoehler

Already snowing here in Bloomingdale!


----------



## 2003ctd

How many times is the forecast going to change? Went to bed at 12 am last night and they were calling for around 8" now were back down to 2-4, WTF!!


----------



## T-MAN

Well the radar shows its setting up already here. Got a dusting now. Time to wait for triggers to be met. Everyone be safe.


----------



## erkoehler

Don't forget your cameras guys! Been snowing here for a couple hours now!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

got about 1/2 inch to inch in carol stream, going to plow the driveway before school and then possible get out at noon to start clearing condos at 2 inches!


----------



## REAPER

Real light stuff. Is completely wet and clear still where ever salt has been laid. Back to bed for a few more of what will be precious hours of ZZZzzz


----------



## FEFMedia

Well thats messed up. Just watched the Weather Channel. They are calling for a inch today.. 1/2 inch tonight and 1-2 inches tomorrow.

Big bad storm huh? Yeah right.

Honestly I just want enough snow to push. 

Just heard WGN's forcast and they said we are still on track for a good showing. 

Be safe all. Make some cash


----------



## T-MAN

Well from looking at the radar, we will be getting plowable snow. What I am noticing is a more northern track of the brunt of this thing, I noticed it about 6am and it has not changed. If you animate the radar you can see the track. It sure looks like quite a bit will be NW of here, and hit Green Bay square. I could be wrong but I bet we see something like 6". 1/2"-3/4" down here now, and it looks like it may stop for a bit this am.


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

it has stopped snowing in naperville, the roads are pretty clear. not looking too promising for any pushing yet. TWC online is saying 1-2" toady, 1-2" mixed tonight, and possibly 1-2" tomorrow


----------



## the new boss 92

welll the winter advisory is calling for 4-8 inches tonight. i have also noticed that the storm is still tracking ok and it will be here tonight around 5 or 6ish. good luck every one make some coin tonight!


----------



## metallihockey88

Its done over here just north of the city. Might have gotten an inch. Time to take a nap and get ready for tponight and tommorow. Keepin my fingers crossd for 2 pushes still


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

crossin two sets of fingers just to be safe. Havent gotten the 'heads up, we're pushing tonight' call yet.


----------



## the new boss 92

well noaa.gov and weather.com are calling for 3-5 tonight. suppossed to be heavy and slippery!


----------



## FEFMedia

So much for the big one. I hope I go out tonight. It depends if it stops snowing thats for sure.

All I know is if I dont go out tonight this sh!t is going to freeze and be a pain in the ass plowing tomorrow thats for sure.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Joliet / Plainfield has nuthin'!!!! Nice BIG WINTER STORM!!! Very frustrating, I am only a sub but I am getting p/o'ed that I haven't touched the pavement with my plow yet this year....I NEED a good push!!!!


----------



## Dankman

*first push!!*

Well we have about 2 inches here on the ground S.E of Rockford.Just got done with the first part of the day and headin right back out.Hope this turns out to be a big $$$ maker. Be safe everyone.


----------



## metallihockey88

Quit teasin us


----------



## erkoehler

Just starting to Snow again in mchenry......


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

nothing dropping in naperthrill, other than my hopes!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Any word on Joliet area?!?! Keep hearing possibly just rain!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

BigBoyDieselTec;895015 said:


> nothing dropping in naperthrill, other than my hopes!


LOL, good way to put it...same here in the JOILET!


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

lookin at the radar, the mix line is moving in and moving north towards joliet, bolingbrook, over aurora and naperville


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

BigBoyDieselTec;895024 said:


> lookin at the radar, the mix line is moving in and moving north towards joliet, bolingbrook, over aurora and naperville


Great! That's my luck! Well, I will have a beer for all u boys up north tonight!


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

Up here in Carroll County and im 20 minutes from the Mississippi we got about 2 to 3 this morning so i have been out already. Just hope we get a ton tonight, and i get to hear that thunder snow.


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

Fire_n_Ice;895031 said:


> Great! That's my luck! Well, I will have a beer for all u boys up north tonight!


I second that!  Why do they get to have all the fun?


----------



## snowstroker

Well as of right now in McHenry we have about an inch on the ground, still flurries but they are slowing down, from the looks of the radar looks like we should be getting something tonight around 5-6pm, most predictions are still calling for 4-6 inches around here. 

Just got back from Adams for the second time today first time I was the only one in there, second time was chaos.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

BigBoyDieselTec;895035 said:


> I second that!  Why do they get to have all the fun?


I dunno ... but it is getting old ... anyway, look at the bright side ->


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

Fire_n_Ice;895055 said:


> I dunno ... but it is getting old ... anyway, look at the bright side ->


I'd give ya the thumbs up, but I think i'm gonna double fist it....one for my sorrows, and the other just because I can! Oh well, at least there's that other more reliable job, beer will have to wait till later. time for work!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i cant put my feeling in to words yet..............


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

1olddogtwo;895085 said:


> i cant put my feeling in to words yet..............


have ya tried this :crying: ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn near....


----------



## dlcs

We got 3 inches this morning, everything is cleared and roads are almost 100% clear. The sun even tried to pop out a while ago. looks like the next round is knocking at our door.


----------



## ultimate plow

We got all our lots plowed and salted. Looks like round 2 tonight


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ultimate plow;895117 said:


> We got all our lots plowed and salted. Looks like round 2 tonight


Why must you brag while I sit here green with envy hitting the refresh button every 15 min on the TWC radar map as if it is going to change!!!


----------



## FEFMedia

Honestly I am glad everyone is posting up about not being able to push snow either. Misery loves company. The only thing I plowed this morning was my driveway. Now it looks like the lots are starting to turn into water. 

Sure as a Sub we have it somewhat easy.. Sit by and wait for the phone to ring. However sometimes it feels like its taking forever to ring.

Well if I dont get a call tonight. Its just another good night sleep for me


----------



## erkoehler

I plowed one lot this morning, the other two didn't meet the trigger. Hope to get at least one maybe two in tonight.


----------



## REAPER

Partial plow. Drive lanes and entrances. No salt as it was melting as I pushed. 

Can I also say that shovelers that do not show up and then call hours later saying they are not available after promising yesterday they would be, yeah they suck the big one.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;895231 said:


> Partial plow. Drive lanes and entrances. No salt as it was melting as I pushed.
> 
> Can I also say that shovelers that do not show up and then call hours later saying they are not available after promising yesterday they would be, yeah they suck the big one.


Dont tell me they made you get out and shovel?


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;895235 said:


> Dont tell me they made you get out and shovel?


even i had a shovel in my hands today!:salute:


----------



## kolkie05

Looks like Chicago is getting more rain/sleet than snow tonight. =(


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I Just wanna go sledding !!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;895257 said:


> even i had a shovel in my hands today!:salute:


You got out of the truck ? did you have shoes on?


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;895277 said:


> You got out of the truck ? did you have shoes on?


lol...he is not a hobby plower anymore


----------



## Midwest Pond

soooooo........ if December is our snowiest month?


----------



## DCSpecial

Not liking the radar on ABC.....not enough blue headed our way. 
LOL.


----------



## thomas_e102

*What is going to happen*

I really don't think this is going to change to rain out here (St. Charles) but, if it does I think I might drive up to Madison to see what I can get. What do you guys think about that. Is it wroth the drive?


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;894992 said:


> Quit teasin us


 do you plow in skokie also im from the north side of chiago like foster and cicero


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea I work on the north side of skokie right off old orchard rd where I live


----------



## Bporter

I hate getting all excited and now I dont think we'll get enough to even plow :crying:


----------



## ED922

the snow is for sure heading up north up by the illinois wisconsin border so if you know some one you can hook up with up north it might be worth it for you thomas e102


----------



## the new boss 92

well now i just heard a total of 11 inches for the northwest suburbabs? what the hell? whos right and whos wrong?


----------



## FEFMedia

Uhhh.. its coming down in Wheaton pretty well. a couple inches right now. I just hope it stays cold so it doesnt turn into rain


----------



## dlcs

Has turned to sleet here. Looks like precip should be done around midnight here in the northwestern Illinois? They are saying the heavy stuff should be done around 3:00am though.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good out here again. Ground is covered but looks more like snow then sleet


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing good here in prairie grove, il.......hopefully this keeps up!


----------



## Snow_Control

carol stream has about an inch on the ground and its still coming down hard.. theirs just a little sleet here and there!! looks good for plowing out this way tonight..


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Seems to be snowing pretty good here now. Coverage of maybe an inch. Every once in a while I hear the sleet hitting the window. Most likely have to plow, but I dont think this is the big one.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I gottta go out at 7:30pm for my clinics:yow!::yow!:


----------



## erkoehler

Heading out at 7:30 to plow all lots.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well we've switched over to sleet now. Got about a 1/2in of wet concrete outside now. Gonna be a fun night


----------



## ahoron

not going to amount to anything. Got plow out of storage and it worked fine so no snow around here tonight.


----------



## FEFMedia

Got a call for a possible start at midnight. We will see


----------



## dlcs

Snowing pretty good here right now but i still say we will be out of the heavy stuff by 9:00pm or so. Winds have picked up but this stuff is wet, its going to take alot to blow it around. I'm not complaining, we will still get two plowings in, I'd be happy with that.payup


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Ummm....I would be happy to do anything at this point....nothin pushable all day here in the JOILET!


----------



## cplmac

All my accounts can be pushed right now in Dundee, but it's still coming down pretty decent. Going to wait until midnight and clean them all up before the morning commute. Getting some slick freezing rain type stuff.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

cplmac;895836 said:


> All my accounts can be pushed right now in Dundee, but it's still coming down pretty decent. Going to wait until midnight and clean them all up before the morning commute. Getting some slick freezing rain type stuff.


Need any help ?!?!?!


----------



## cplmac

I wish I could offer it but flying solo my accounts only take me a few hours, I actually need to do some looking around for extra work myself! Good luck to you though, it'll turn around eventually.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

cplmac;895848 said:


> I wish I could offer it but flying solo my accounts only take me a few hours, I actually need to do some looking around for extra work myself! Good luck to you though, it'll turn around eventually.


No, I know...just very frustrating for now!


----------



## stroker79

I hit a sewer cover and it bent my boss frame and punctured my ac system sohwhere and it leaked out all my freon.


----------



## Bporter

well the good thing about having nothing to plow I can't break anything....

Sorry to hear about your sewer cover stroker are you out of commision.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow that's crazy. Your plow outta commision or is it just tweaked?


----------



## stroker79

I'm not sure if the truck frame is tweeked but I'm going to keep plowing. F it. I'm thinking Of doing an INS claim on it. In my 14 years of driving I have never made an INS claim. I've had so many issues with my 2 trucks over the past couple days I'm past the point of caring. I dunno what do anymore lol.


----------



## metallihockey88

i gotcha, was gonna say i know my plow guy has a used mount for your truck if it was messed up real bad. can give ya his number if ya want, he should be around all night and tommorow


----------



## Midwest Pond

i just went to begin plowing and found my back right with a big gash of something i must have run over......had tire switched out 15 min before the shop closed



glad it wasnt 3am


----------



## stroker79

metallihockey88;895909 said:


> i gotcha, was gonna say i know my plow guy has a used mount for your truck if it was messed up real bad. can give ya his number if ya want, he should be around all night and tommorow


I'll keep that in mind. I had just modified my bracket to accomodate my leveling kit so I think that is the reason. It's only tweaked over to the drivers side about a half inch. But there is a lot of wet heavy plowing still so well see. No snow in the forcast so I have some time to re engineer it.


----------



## FEFMedia

stroker79;895890 said:


> I hit a sewer cover and it bent my boss frame and punctured my ac system sohwhere and it leaked out all my freon.


Not a good way to start the season thats for sur. Man i am sorry to hear that.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well ill be sittin here all night since were severely lacking in the snow department so let me know. Good luck gettin it straightened out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing here but rain from tinley and lansing. But I am worried about tomm. Does anyone know what ois going to happen


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow can't believe it. Got the call to go out at 2am. Looks like they wanna clean all the slop up before the big freeze tommorow


----------



## dlcs

I don't know wether to go out now and clean-up or wait. if i clean up now, we may get more freezing rain. A leat with all the slush on the lots, the freezing rain won't stick. This is a far cry than what i was prepared for tonight.


----------



## the new boss 92

well the ice thats comming down looks like salt its so big! hopefully we get the 1-3 tomarrow before the freeze up, would be nice to push a little bit.


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;896004 said:


> Wow can't believe it. Got the call to go out at 2am. Looks like they wanna clean all the slop up before the big freeze tommorow


who do you work for?


----------



## metallihockey88

Local company named tricon


----------



## snowguys

well we got about a inch of wet snow out by ohare just called in the full crew to plow and clear sidwalks before the moring snow so we can get some sleep..good luck out there


----------



## metallihockey88

Thanx man same to you and everyone else gettin out there tonight. Be safe


----------



## cplmac

Left out at about 9 last night to get a push in and find out how long it's going to take to do these accounts, just got back. Wet and heavy but only 2-3 inches deep. Head back out in the morning for a cleanup of any leftovers and throw some salt. Was working the Dundee/Carpentersville/Algonquin area.


----------



## erkoehler

Just got back from my push and it is raining now. Heavy wet snow, probably 4in I would guess.

Back out to salt in the AM.......RADIO is still saying the rain will turn back to snow and we will pickup a couple inches.

Who knows?????


----------



## Dankman

Well just did the un-official measurement in my yard and it read 8 in.!!! And just then it started to come down REAL wet and heavy again! Hopefully another 2 to 4. We'll see.Goin to get an early start on the route to give my self enough time to push all this wet schtuff. Hope everyone else gets somethin soon. Be safe.ussmileyflag


----------



## NorthernSvc's

just got in from plowing and salting... wish we had more but im thankfull for antyhin right now... hopefully we get some more today, night ill im goin to bed, finally!


----------



## Midwest Pond

just got in from full route push............. time to let last of it fall and swing the route again............not bad, plushing 2-3" of slush was easy


----------



## stroker79

Just got home. between plowing and and my afternoon break (repairing trucks) I havent slept in 24 hours. I wish all that was on the clock, ha!

I had some problems. blew a hose right as we were finishing the last lot on my western V and as stated earlier I hit a sewer drain cover so hard that it bent my boss frame a little and somehow my AC radior got punctured and leaked out all my freon. Not sure what thats all about, I hope the truck frame isnt damaged! It still drives straight so thats good, LOL.


----------



## FEFMedia

I went out. Moved through it as quick as possible. I think I might have caught a flu bug when i was out.. i feel like sh!t


----------



## affekonig

I had a super poductive night! I figured out a new way to mount the strobe on my Jeep and wired up a nice switch and plug system. I got to do all of this in the driveway, too.

Oh, it snowed? No calls for me, except one early in the night to make sure all of my insurance stuff was ready. At least I SPENT some money and time last night.

I DID get to plow a little bit. I tested the Jeep out in a city park parking lot and realized the cutting edge needs to be leveled out and I don't know how I'm going to do it. It leaves big stripes! F***k! At least those brand new Firestone Winterforce tires are awesome. 

Glad at least some of you got out.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

chicago sux very little snow all rain


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

by the way hello everyone


----------



## DCSpecial

Went out around 10:30pm last night, just got back in right now 

I had some snow and water tidal waves going on all of the parking lots.......I was surprised how much noise that makes, LOL.


----------



## REAPER

Anybody got a spare 1998 Dodge 2500HD Transmission that I could borrow for free? :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## affekonig

REAPER;896487 said:


> Anybody got a spare 1998 Dodge 2500HD Transmission that I could borrow for free? :realmad::realmad::realmad:


Uh oh.......


----------



## Jenkins12

DCSpecial;896474 said:


> Went out around 10:30pm last night, just got back in right now
> 
> I had some snow and water tidal waves going on all of the parking lots.......I was surprised how much noise that makes, LOL.


Lol yea the tidal waves were interesting got my cab damp.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I had to slow down some of my pass's in one lot. I had a wall of water almost hitting the cars! That would have been bad.

But then I really slowed down when I was in a turn and slush slung up off the blade and just hit my drivers window and got inside a bit.. argh!

I noticed something last night/morning. There is a lot of fricken people with plows!


----------



## metallihockey88

had me a nice slush run from hell early this mornin arond 2. nothin wakes ya up like plowin with your window open, flying along a wall and the tidal wave of slush hittin the wall and blow all over ya through the window :realmad: even though it was a huge PITA to clean up that crap and make it look decent glad i got out. my new truck is a beast, got about 4 hours in and my gas guage never even moved, my old GMC woulda been down 1/4 tank after this heavy stuff. and to stroker i know how you feal. theres a spot in one of my lots that transitions from asphalt to concrete and the asphalt must have sunk since last year and left like a 2in ledge that a hit at about 15mph, needless to say folded the plow flat and shot the front end of my truck up in the air knockin both my headlights lose  afraid to go out and look at the truck this mornin.


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

affekonig;896436 said:


> I had a super poductive night! I figured out a new way to mount the strobe on my Jeep and wired up a nice switch and plug system. I got to do all of this in the driveway, too.
> 
> Oh, it snowed? No calls for me, except one early in the night to make sure all of my insurance stuff was ready. At least I SPENT some money and time last night.
> 
> I DID get to plow a little bit. I tested the Jeep out in a city park parking lot and realized the cutting edge needs to be leveled out and I don't know how I'm going to do it. It leaves big stripes! F***k! At least those brand new Firestone Winterforce tires are awesome.
> 
> Glad at least some of you got out.


I feel your pain, no calls either. I tested mine in my drive way and the court in my neighborhood that naperville never cleans! This sucks! saw just about every lot on my way home from work gettin pushed last night....it was depressing. anybody looking for another driver? F250 8ft western....will travel!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got back in from a second pass on my route. Salted the lots this morning.

Snowing pretty good right now, we'll have to stick around to see how it looks in a few hours.


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

affekonig:
as far as your cutting edge, if you haven't flipped it yet, take it off and flip it upside down. it will cut like a brand new plow....at least my western did!


----------



## Midwest Pond

just got back from second mop up pass

on the way out of a driveway my cutting edge caught a sidewalk and slammed my chest into the steering wheel.........

always wear your seat belt.......


----------



## ultimate plow

stroker79;895903 said:


> I'm not sure if the truck frame is tweeked but I'm going to keep plowing. F it. I'm thinking Of doing an INS claim on it. In my 14 years of driving I have never made an INS claim. I've had so many issues with my 2 trucks over the past couple days I'm past the point of caring. I dunno what do anymore lol.


Funny you say that doug cause I know someone that bent their frame with a V plow. I also forgot about your strobes ill find out.


----------



## ultimate plow

Just got in. Went out at 830 last night. Plowed some lots 4 times it came down hard at around 430 5 this morning.


----------



## WilliamOak

Still snowing here in cary, wind has picked up also. Heaviest snow I've ever seen, great storm to break in the truck lol.


----------



## scottL

Got to tell you guys..... I am about to piss through plowers like no ones business. A lot that should take 20 minutes and they are claiming 1:10 or a simple 15 minutes lot at 45 or being lost for 60 minutes ..... Good bye. :salute:

What are people thinking that they can milk the cow and not have the bull get upset. Does anyone have a clue how many accounts are lowing balling this year? Or that someone joker with a 7.5 home steader plow thinks they are worth $90 an hour... With that attitude you'll be sitting on the side lines watching us go by to our accounts.

I'm so ticked off at this point on some of these people who are .... clueless.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well sure there's plenty of guys on here that would love to give ya a hand tonight if you wanna dump some of them clowns


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

I'm one of them, 7 years plowin with an 8FT western straight blade. the only reason i left my old company is he stopped paying...last i heard still owes patten cat $36k in repairs from a couple years back.....


----------



## affekonig

BigBoyDieselTec;896643 said:


> affekonig:
> as far as your cutting edge, if you haven't flipped it yet, take it off and flip it upside down. it will cut like a brand new plow....at least my western did!


That was the plan, but it doesn't seem like the LSX has enough edge on the other side of the holes to make this an option. I was cold, wet and generally unhappy and didn't feel like trying it right then. The edge still has a lot of life lift in it, so I'm NOT replacing it. I will figure out how to level it. I tried the grinder for fun, but I think it'd probably take a year or so of straight grinding to level the middle with the ends (only about 1/4"). Speaking of which, does anybody have a good method to cut 3/8" steel? I have a sawzall and an angle grinder to work with. I know the sawzall would do it...eventually, but that would be such a pita and I'd go through a bunch of blades. The other option I'd considered was a cutoff wheel on the grinder. Any thoughts?

Scott, I hope you didn't take my comment as if it was directed at you. I figured you just didn't need me. Sorry to hear that it didn't go well. Sounds like we could have helped each other out. I even had the GPS in the F250 in case you called.


----------



## the new boss 92

got 3 hours in last night, better then nothing. i have a few minor adjustments to do, new battery and hd alternator. but i learn the newest place my contractor added and then cleared the one othe parking lot not to far from me. very heavy and sloppy crap and for the title waves thoughs will wake you up at 5 in the morning!


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;895890 said:


> I hit a sewer cover and it bent my boss frame and punctured my ac system sohwhere and it leaked out all my freon.


O Boy Doug. Hopefully you get things figured out and going again. At least you shouldn't need your a/c for a while. 



REAPER;896487 said:


> Anybody got a spare 1998 Dodge 2500HD Transmission that I could borrow for free? :realmad::realmad::realmad:


Yikes, that's not good.

I got a good run in, almost 7hrs. Nice little shake down run for the truck and plow to see where my weak spots were. Didn't have a single bit of trouble (*knock on wood). Felt bad for the truck though, was running her pretty hard. I think that's the heaviest and wettest snow that I've ever plowed. I won't mind if we don't see much more of that.


----------



## Bporter

Wind is playing in my favor not enough to plow but have salted twice since mindnight and going to have to salt again in the early AM i'm going to need to order another semi.payup 

Stay safe everyone hopefully everyone is getting somthing too.


----------



## Bporter

Oh yeah Skilling put somthing up for sunday scott do you see anything happening this weekend or anyone see anything happening besides some drinking


----------



## erkoehler

Planning to salt at 4am.


----------



## tls22

congrats guys...enjoy


----------



## DCSpecial

Almost forgot,I finally got to test out the new tires......these Goodyear Duratracs kick azz in the snow 


Need to go and check out another lot now that it's plowed since it's not staked. I only plowed it once all of last season as normally my neighbor (who I sub for when I finish my residentials) normally does it. Looks like he wants me to knock that one out this year on a regular basis. When I did it last year it was later in Dec and there were huge piles of snow to use as a guide 


I'm sure the people that live next to the lots that I do enjoyed all the racket between the loud tidal waves, the blade scraping and the turbo whistle


----------



## captshawn

I put the Goodyear Duratracs on my truck as well this year. I was talked into them and was kinda nervous making the switch from my Revos. Got to admitt they are a kick ass looking tire and so far perform great.


----------



## tls22

DCSpecial;897031 said:


> *Almost forgot,I finally got to test out the new tires......these Goodyear Duratracs kick azz in the snow *
> 
> Need to go and check out another lot now that it's plowed since it's not staked. I only plowed it once all of last season as normally my neighbor (who I sub for when I finish my residentials) normally does it. Looks like he wants me to knock that one out this year on a regular basis. When I did it last year it was later in Dec and there were huge piles of snow to use as a guide
> 
> I'm sure the people that live next to the lots that I do enjoyed all the racket between the loud tidal waves, the blade scraping and the turbo whistle


I have the same tires.....thats good to hear. I was talking to bnc or midwest build it or w/e the hell his name is now on the phone and he said they kick ass.....did you use 4 wheel at all?


----------



## DCSpecial

Being as I run a 325/65R18 and it was very wet and heavy snow, 4x4 was still needed 


But I could definitely tell a difference when driving on the snow packed roads last night or going through areas where they left snow piles on the road at parking lot entrances or side streets.


----------



## captshawn

I got 265's on mine and used 4 wheel a couple times when driving on the unplowed roads and bairly used when plowing and I was pushing the 4-5 inch wet stuff.


----------



## tls22

Good to hear guys....they def look like a bad ass tire....they make my truck look great


----------



## stroker79

Yeah I got to test out my new kicks as well. They arent the goodyears but they are the hankook dynapro atm and i didnt slip or loose traction at all in 4wd but about halfway through the storm I decided to try 2wd and i was amazed i had just about the smae amount of traction. I do not have any weight in my bed either so i am very impressed with the hankooks!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Is anyone planning on salting tonight before it gets chilly or is everyone salting early am? I've got a customer that wants us to go right after business hours to all her locations but I'm thinking I should just call her and suggest we do it before morning hours along with all our other properties since its going to be so cold and I don't want stuff to refreeze? Hmmm....


----------



## metallihockey88

My prayers are being answered. Been snowin pretty good for about an hour now got close to 1/2in and radar looks like it'll be goin for another hour or 2. Keepin my fingers crossed for a push tonight


----------



## KJ Cramer

Got a good slush run in this morning and everything is working good, things took a little longer to do than I expected, but oh well, what can you do when you are pushing lakes. When can we expect another plowable event, I'm still anxious.

Question: Why do people plow with the window down, I can see maybe here and there when getting in tight spaces for sight maybe, but all the time? I plow with windows up, and the way the snow - slush was this morning is exactly why, I don't like to be wet and cold. I am not saying it is wrong to have window down or not, I am just asking, before people get to thinking I am knocking them or something for plowing with the window down. Is it so you can smoke, or windows fogging, or what???


----------



## metallihockey88

I just like the window open. Been a hockey player my whole life so I like cold weather takes a lot to make me cold. Plus cold breeze in your face keeps ya awake after 12 straight hours and more.


----------



## nevrnf

AHH, Feel better after sleeping from the past 30 hours of being up. Had a rather quiet night. No equipment issues with the big stuff, but i lost a cutting edge bolt.. My shovelers are useless and after having to hold their hand all night it is time to kick them to the curb. The little blast of 2+ we got around 4am sucked as the whole lot was done and the salt truck was loading. Had to re push what was open and with 200 cars back in the lot i will have to cleanup/push tonight. 22 hour facility's suck as i only have 1 1/2 hour window to clean the largest lot with no cars to go around. I will take the payup


----------



## DCSpecial

Uh Tony......why were you holding your shovelers' hands?

I didn't get really any sticking snow at 4am, lots were so wet it was just a dusting if that.



Regarding plowing with the window open....I like the fresh air, only time I close it is driving or if it's blowing in the truck while I'm plowing.


----------



## cplmac

Just got back from the second push, put the salt down this time. I just bought my truck two weeks ago so this was a big test and I'm pleased with how it went. No real problems with the vehicle and only one major "oh SH!T" that's gonna cost me moment. I lost my cell phone at some point while shoveling snow at one of the accounts. What really pisses me off is that I specifically put "NO SHOVELING" in my contract, I was just trying to be thorough because I was excited to be kicking things off...Damnit. At any rate, I only run with my window down when I'm trying to hear if my spreader is working, this last pallet of salt I got from Russo is absolute trash. Every bag is fines and it kept gumming up the works in my spreader. The spreader itself wasn't having problems but I was getting the funnel effect inside the hopper where all the salt was packing in on the sides and leaving a hole down the middle to the auger. This is definitely something I hope I don't see again. If I wanted to throw fines I'd be mixing my salt with friggin sand.


----------



## erkoehler

Just had to plow a 2 foot drift on the driveway. Let the blowing begin!


----------



## dlcs

I'm not sure how much we ended up with, I would guess 6 or 7 inches. Got 3 pushes in on most commercials. Had to be the heaviest wet crap snow that i have ever pushed. going back out tonight to finish.payup


----------



## dlcs

tls22;897071 said:


> I have the same tires.....thats good to hear. I was talking to bnc or midwest build it or w/e the hell his name is now on the phone and he said they kick ass.....did you use 4 wheel at all?


I bought the same tires this fall. They did great last night, best tire that I have used.


----------



## tls22

dlcs;897784 said:


> I bought the same tires this fall. They did great last night, best tire that I have used.


Thanks dlcs...i have heard very good things about them. Congrats on the first storm.....hope everything went well.


----------



## stroker79

Hey for those with diesel trucks, make sure you put some anti gelling stuff in your tank tonight! 

I learned the hard way last year. Not fun!


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea got some in mine but kinda curious how cold it can get before I gotta plug this thing in. Its a 6.0 stroker


----------



## DCSpecial

I've never plugged my 6.0....but it isn't parked outside. Shop heat isn't on though.
I have noticed that synthetic oil 5W-40 does make for much nicer cold starts.


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea just threw in some 5w40 full syn valvoline for the winter but mine is on the street and is a real pain to plug in. Gotta run a cord across the lawn and sidewalk. Would park on the driveway but would wake up the whole house when warming it up before I leave


----------



## stroker79

You should be fine then. Worst case if it doesnt start you can plug it in for an hour or so.


----------



## metallihockey88

Good deal. Didn't know how lopng it really took the heater to warm it up. Unfortunately my first diesel. Wanted one for as long as I can remember


----------



## stroker79

If its plugged in youll have heat almost instantly. If not it will need to idle for a good half hour. Or about 5 miles down the road.


----------



## metallihockey88

I don't care about the cab heat. I'm just sayin warmin the block up to get things flowin when its real cold and won't start


----------



## stroker79

OMG! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

I like Skilling but this is hilarious!!!
http://www.artflo.com/wgn.html


----------



## erkoehler

Doug, any frame damage to the truck?


----------



## dlcs

When I had my diesel, I had heater on a timer so it would start warming it up a couple hrs before i needed it. I would also leave the truck on defrost when it was plugged in.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;897921 said:


> Doug, any frame damage to the truck?


I dont know yet, I havent really looked yet. I will probably have to pull the bumper off to check it out but it still might be hard to see any bends unless its really f'd up.


----------



## Bporter

Good luck to everyone going out tonight and be safe heading out in two hours get to plow everything thanks to the wind  everyones clean ups due to drifting and then salted again 3 full salts in 36 hours. First time plowing this year. payuppayuppayup


----------



## dlcs

Bporter;897956 said:


> Good luck to everyone going out tonight and be safe heading out in two hours get to plow everything thanks to the wind  everyones clean ups due to drifting and then salted again 3 full salts in 36 hours. First time plowing this year. payuppayuppayup


I'm not looking forward to it, its only 9 degrees here.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm going to head out probably around 5 to spread salt. Depending on the wind and drifting will see about plowing. Lots were clear and water at 10am, should be interesting.


----------



## dlcs

stroker79;897920 said:


> OMG! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I like Skilling but this is hilarious!!!
> http://www.artflo.com/wgn.html


I just wouldn't feel comfortable with one of those.


----------



## REAPER

Sure sucks not having a running plow/salt truck when lots need to be done. Sucks even more knowing is someone else getting the hours. payup :realmad:

Pretty darn cold out there right now tho.


----------



## erkoehler

wow is it cold! Be careful out there


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I just got back from re plowing and salting all my lots..started last night at 10pm...payuppayup

you know it cold when you can see a diesel trucks exhaust vapor!!!!!!

Well Im off to get some rest now!


----------



## cplmac

Holy crap -1 surface temp -15 wind chill in Dundee. Not even going to bother salting this, gonna have to go pick up a pallet of blend. Time to head out and triple check the accounts though.


----------



## Midwest Pond

just ran through my route and trolled for additional accounts to add on in the residential areas

damn, its cold


----------



## ultimate plow

cplmac;897339 said:


> Just got back from the second push, put the salt down this time. I just bought my truck two weeks ago so this was a big test and I'm pleased with how it went. No real problems with the vehicle and only one major "oh SH!T" that's gonna cost me moment. I lost my cell phone at some point while shoveling snow at one of the accounts. What really pisses me off is that I specifically put "NO SHOVELING" in my contract, I was just trying to be thorough because I was excited to be kicking things off...Damnit. At any rate, I only run with my window down when I'm trying to hear if my spreader is working, this last pallet of salt I got from Russo is absolute trash. Every bag is fines and it kept gumming up the works in my spreader. The spreader itself wasn't having problems but I was getting the funnel effect inside the hopper where all the salt was packing in on the sides and leaving a hole down the middle to the auger. This is definitely something I hope I don't see again. If I wanted to throw fines I'd be mixing my salt with friggin sand.


Pretty sure I saw your truck at the fisher corp right by atlf lane. I plow a cupple industrials back there and saw your red truck with a ton of lights going.


----------



## erkoehler

Blowing and drifting, had to replow 2 lots


----------



## the new boss 92

jsut saw a couple people plowing again, alot of parking lots are ice!


----------



## affekonig

BigBoyDieselTec;896632 said:


> I feel your pain, no calls either. I tested mine in my drive way and the court in my neighborhood that naperville never cleans! This sucks! saw just about every lot on my way home from work gettin pushed last night....it was depressing. anybody looking for another driver? F250 8ft western....will travel!


That's funny, I plow courts for Naperville and have for the last 10 years, but they haven't called us out yet this year. That probably means that the courts aren't getting done at all and are going to be all effed up when they do decide they need us. Greeeaaaattt.


----------



## kolkie05

"this last pallet of salt I got from Russo is absolute trash. Every bag is fines and it kept gumming up the works in my spreader. The spreader itself wasn't having problems but I was getting the funnel effect inside the hopper where all the salt was packing in on the sides and leaving a hole down the middle to the auger. This is definitely something I hope I don't see again. If I wanted to throw fines I'd be mixing my salt with friggin sand."

Cplmac-it's funny you should say that last night I was having the same problem with my spreader! And guess who supplied my salt.....yup Russo. That is supposed to be bagged rock salt? It looks more like sand with a few pellets mixed in!

My poor shoveler actually had to jump in the bed of the truck and push the salt down to get it spreading..not fun at nine degrees...lol


----------



## cplmac

ultimate plow;898329 said:


> Pretty sure I saw your truck at the fisher corp right by atlf lane. I plow a cupple industrials back there and saw your red truck with a ton of lights going.


I drive a black F250, but I know where you are talking about, I poured a lot of the concrete at the new Sherman Hospital there.


kolkie05;898555 said:


> Cplmac-it's funny you should say that last night I was having the same problem with my spreader! And guess who supplied my salt.....yup Russo. That is supposed to be bagged rock salt? It looks more like sand with a few pellets mixed in!


The first pallet I got from them was excellent, this last pallet was junk though, every bag was like that. I'm going to ask them about it when I make my next run over there tomorrow. Gonna have to pick up a pallet of the blend too, just wish I could carry two pallets in the truck...

Cold as hell out there this morning, accounts still looked pretty good though, very minimal drifting.


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

affekonig;898528 said:


> That's funny, I plow courts for Naperville and have for the last 10 years, but they haven't called us out yet this year. That probably means that the courts aren't getting done at all and are going to be all effed up when they do decide they need us. Greeeaaaattt.


I am in Naperville, but the streets are taken care of by naperville township, not the city...maybe that has something to do with it? I signed on with a comp. that has naperville school district and bolinbrook courts and cul de sacs......from my understanding they dont have either of those accounts, they were very lucrative to get us to say yes and committ to them, so they can have a truck count gaurantee to try and get those accounts! Back to the bricks to find work.

I miss my old company, near o'hare and having zero tolerance. I've spent some 30+ hour days out there plowing, and recleaning drifts. It was great work for the past 7 years, but all of a sudden last year he quit paying us, and packed his stuff and moved away. Rumors got it he's in michigan.....


----------



## kolkie05

cplmac;898589 said:


> I drive a black F250, but I know where you are talking about, I poured a lot of the concrete at the new Sherman Hospital there.
> 
> The first pallet I got from them was excellent, this last pallet was junk though, every bag was like that. I'm going to ask them about it when I make my next run over there tomorrow. Gonna have to pick up a pallet of the blend too, just wish I could carry two pallets in the truck...
> 
> Cold as hell out there this morning, accounts still looked pretty good though, very minimal drifting.


Let me know what they tell you.


----------



## 2003ctd

Any predictions on Saturdays system?


----------



## Midwest Pond

im hoping this weekend can bring a payday too


----------



## stroker79

ultimate plow;898329 said:


> Pretty sure I saw your truck at the fisher corp right by atlf lane. I plow a cupple industrials back there and saw your red truck with a ton of lights going.


No that was Tony (Nvrnf) if it was the fisher nut place.


----------



## kolkie05

Gotta love the customers that have a 2" trigger and don't want you to cleanup or salt before we got this freeze. Last night a customer calls and asks us to come and clean up and drop salt. Of course this is after 8pm so his lot is like a ice rink! We use double the salt we normally would and he has the balls to email this morning and say it didn't look clean enough..:realmad:


----------



## dlcs

2003ctd;898654 said:


> Any predictions on Saturdays system?


Yeha, another money maker.payup


----------



## REAPER

kolkie05;898773 said:


> Gotta love the customers that have a 2" trigger and don't want you to cleanup or salt before we got this freeze. Last night a customer calls and asks us to come and clean up and drop salt. Of course this is after 8pm so his lot is like a ice rink! We use double the salt we normally would and he has the balls to email this morning and say it didn't look clean enough..:realmad:


I'll do you one better.

Very large account canceled contract last night.

Reason:
forklift with smooth rubber tires was spinning tires while out in the lot trying to empty garbage and the 4 acres of parking lot was turning "white".

No joke on reason and no joke on getting contract canceled. Was told they will have their maintenance men do it and get better results.


----------



## DCSpecial

Went out today to clean up a couple of drive and spread some blended ice melt. A little bit chilly out, LOL.

I don't know if it's the bright blue truck or the big azz Boss 9'2" V XT hanging on the front or the combo but I sure to get a lot of other plow trucks look as I drive by. The plow does look big that's for sure.


I called my neighbor that I sub for when I finish my stuff to see about cleaning up any lots of his, he said not today maybe Sat. but I should go look at one of the places we did last year. It has 8.5 acres of asphalt between all the different lots and drive lanes. He lost it this year to a big name company who bid it pretty cheap. So I drove in there prior to coming to the shop and getting my plow truck out. All I can say is that the service is on par with the pricing. Lots of clumps left all over the lots, one has maybe 1" of frozen snow in all the parking spots and they are pushing the snow to places you aren't supposed to push snow and if that's how they plan on pushing all year, the place is going to be short quite a few parking spots lost to snow piles and some narrow drive lanes. I got a chuckle out of seeing it as I was plowing the majority of that place myself for the month of Dec. last year when we were getting hit hard and would have been embarrassed to leave it how it is right now.


On another note, I did try some plowing in 2wd with the DuraTracs, they do pretty well. I never could have done it with the 325/60R18 Silent Armors that I ran last year as they liked to spin more. But with the 325/65R18 DuraTracs I was clearing in front of the shop which has some nice hard packed ice in 2wd (shop is gravel so I had bumped the blade up since it was still soft yesterday morning when I plowed).

And I got to test out my Lesco walk behind push spreader, their new one that's for salt. Works pretty well, especially since it's only $170 or so (50lb capacity, carbon steel).


----------



## the new boss 92

2003ctd;898654 said:


> Any predictions on Saturdays system?


does any one know were this storm will be comming out of?


----------



## REAPER

the new boss 92;898930 said:


> does any one know were this storm will be comming out of?


Is what the weather channel people are saying.


----------



## scottL

Well .... The last weather head I heard today said no snow.

The model maps say snow for sat night. solid system too.


----------



## tls22

DCSpecial;898902 said:


> Went out today to clean up a couple of drive and spread some blended ice melt. A little bit chilly out, LOL.
> 
> I don't know if it's the bright blue truck or the big azz Boss 9'2" V XT hanging on the front or the combo but I sure to get a lot of other plow trucks look as I drive by. The plow does look big that's for sure.
> 
> I called my neighbor that I sub for when I finish my stuff to see about cleaning up any lots of his, he said not today maybe Sat. but I should go look at one of the places we did last year. It has 8.5 acres of asphalt between all the different lots and drive lanes. He lost it this year to a big name company who bid it pretty cheap. So I drove in there prior to coming to the shop and getting my plow truck out. All I can say is that the service is on par with the pricing. Lots of clumps left all over the lots, one has maybe 1" of frozen snow in all the parking spots and they are pushing the snow to places you aren't supposed to push snow and if that's how they plan on pushing all year, the place is going to be short quite a few parking spots lost to snow piles and some narrow drive lanes. I got a chuckle out of seeing it as I was plowing the majority of that place myself for the month of Dec. last year when we were getting hit hard and would have been embarrassed to leave it how it is right now.
> 
> *On another note, I did try some plowing in 2wd with the DuraTracs, they do pretty well. I never could have done it with the 325/60R18 Silent Armors that I ran last year as they liked to spin more. But with the 325/65R18 DuraTracs I was clearing in front of the shop which has some nice hard packed ice in 2wd (shop is gravel so I had bumped the blade up since it was still soft yesterday morning when I plowed).*
> And I got to test out my Lesco walk behind push spreader, their new one that's for salt. Works pretty well, especially since it's only $170 or so (50lb capacity, carbon steel).


You make me blush


----------



## stroker79

I am definitely amazed at the low quality of work around this year for sure. There is one lot that I used to do and and they let us go mid season last year. 

When I went by last night the lot had massive ice chucks in it looks like a drunk plowed it with a snow sport plow on a minivan. Random passes, none straight, piles of snow in the parking spots and only half the lot was really cleared. Its a shame because it was a fun little lot too. Kinda hard to screw up.

I was also told on 2 separate occasions that I do a great job plowing and that I get the job done fast. I never had a compliment before, LOL.

Also, at another location there is a restaurant right next to my lot. There were already 2 trucks lowing the lot. Its only a bit bigger and a little more trickier but I plowed the lot complete before they finished and they didn't even do a good job. Should be an interesting year to watch, thats for sure.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;898998 said:


> Well .... The last weather head I heard today said no snow.
> 
> The model maps say snow for sat night. solid system too.


Yeah but the model maps are only a tool to help with what the weather will actually do. The model maps said that this last storm is going to be a behemoth but I only plowed about 3"s at best.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;899047 said:


> Yeah but the model maps are only a tool to help with what the weather will actually do. The model maps said that this last storm is going to be a behemoth but I only plowed about 3"s at best.


3" at best.... You must have been asleep. We had four waves over two days totaling near 10". Unfortunately to the un-trained eye there was also warmth and drizzle so massive settling took place.

And although reality some times changes ... the fact is the model maps had more of the storms timing right than the weather heads. But, bottom line we know for sure the day after.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reaper....sorry to hear about your account


----------



## Midwest Pond

hey guys.......

you all seem to have alot of experience with Commercial.......theres a Gas Station right along my route....hes currently paying his current guy $100 to clear....... he just handed me more residential and wants me to take this gas station and one other............. he wants to do $1000.00 for the one , $700.00 for the other, for the rest of the year................

if it doesnt snow, I'll be fine, but if we get killed, i'm going to be over extended for rhe night digging out of two lots, plus my residential

I know I'm answering my own question, but it would be nice to handed $1700 up front with no snow in the horizon

any opinions


----------



## erkoehler

Another 2+ inch storm would be sweet!


----------



## erkoehler

There is no way I would do that.


Midwest Pond;899166 said:


> hey guys.......
> 
> you all seem to have alot of experience with Commercial.......theres a Gas Station right along my route....hes currently paying his current guy $100 to clear....... he just handed me more residential and wants me to take this gas station and one other............. he wants to do $1000.00 for the one , $700.00 for the other, for the rest of the year................
> 
> if it doesnt snow, I'll be fine, but if we get killed, i'm going to be over extended for rhe night digging out of two lots, plus my residential
> 
> I know I'm answering my own question, but it would be nice to handed $1700 up front with no snow in the horizon
> 
> any opinions


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;899166 said:


> hey guys.......
> 
> you all seem to have alot of experience with Commercial.......theres a Gas Station right along my route....hes currently paying his current guy $100 to clear....... he just handed me more residential and wants me to take this gas station and one other............. he wants to do $1000.00 for the one , $700.00 for the other, for the rest of the year................
> 
> if it doesnt snow, I'll be fine, but if we get killed, i'm going to be over extended for rhe night digging out of two lots, plus my residential
> 
> I know I'm answering my own question, but it would be nice to handed $1700 up front with no snow in the horizon
> 
> any opinions


For the year? Around here? 
What are you goofy? 
Never believe what someone tells you they are paying. 99.999% of the time they cut that number in half hoping people will bite. 
$1700 is chump change for 2 gas stations no matter the size not to mention they are high risk lots at all times.


----------



## Midwest Pond

thanks man........im doing fine running my route as is, just got distracted at the thought of cash...... plus the $1700 really doesnt seem that great of money for the work



not goofy........ just green at this still


Scary part is he showed me in writing what he is paying....there are guys around here doing driveways for $20.... no limit of snow...... three guys in a uninsured truck


----------



## DCSpecial

I was filling up in Mundelein on Tues night at one of the BP stations while it was getting cleaned....no way would I want to do a gas station, LOL.
I think there were 4-5 guys shoveling all the islands and I've seen when the trucks plow.....not bad in the middle of the night, but much harder during the day or especially rush hour. It's gets packed down quick with all the traffic too.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;899189 said:


> thanks man........im doing fine running my route as is, just got distracted at the thought of cash...... plus the $1700 really doesnt seem that great of money for the work
> 
> not goofy........ just green at this still
> 
> Scary part is he showed me in writing what he is paying....there are guys around here doing driveways for $20.... no limit of snow...... three guys in a uninsured truck


Read some threads on the site about guys that have knocked off the raised caps on the filler holes in the ground at gas stations and what it cost them. I believe $10,000 was the last I heard.


----------



## Midwest Pond

DCSpecial......thats the guys.....lol

$100 for THAT lot


----------



## erkoehler

No fun digging in snow piles look for the caps either


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;899154 said:


> Reaper....sorry to hear about your account


It happens. They have un-realistic expectations and I can only do what I can do. More power to em if they think they are going to do what we did in the amount of time and same results with this last storm that went over us good for them.


----------



## DCSpecial

Midwest Pond;899215 said:


> DCSpecial......thats the guys.....lol
> 
> $100 for THAT lot


At Rt 60 and Midlothian?

That's a fair size for a gas sation....good amount of pumps, sidewalk around the building, phone, and air pump out by the BP sign, etc.. 
Not sure if it's still the same company this year but years past I've seen them cleaning the entrances during rush hour, didn't look like fun. Especially since there are 4 entrances and both roads are busy.

Hell it was pretty packed down on Tuesday night when I was there, LOL. I didn't see a truck with a blade, just the shovelers.

I don't like seasonal/yearly stuff. I do it all per push.


----------



## Midwest Pond

yea....i knew I couldn't take the account, just salivated at the thought of money.......


----------



## GLSS22

stroker79;897920 said:


> OMG! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I like Skilling but this is hilarious!!!
> http://www.artflo.com/wgn.html


HAHA had good laugh from that one. Good find.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

DCSpecial;899245 said:


> I don't like seasonal/yearly stuff. I do it all per push.


Most of my contracts are seasonal/yearly. As long as you write them correctly they are profitable. I have limits of 45" for the contract period, after 45" its all T&M, 15 saltings, after that its additonal, and a blizzard clause, anything over 10" on one snowfall is extra.

I like it better cause I can budget money due to the fact that I know how much I have coming in every month. Also businesses like to budget.

Another side note, unless there is an overage, I make one bill a month for these places, so I save time there, not having to go thru route sheets to bill.

Just food for thought.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;899052 said:


> 3" at best.... You must have been asleep. We had four waves over two days totaling near 10". Unfortunately to the un-trained eye there was also warmth and drizzle so massive settling took place.
> 
> And although reality some times changes ... the fact is the model maps had more of the storms timing right than the weather heads. But, bottom line we know for sure the day after.


I dunno. The official record went down as 5.5" at ohare. I'm east of ohare. There is no more than 3" in the grass I bet over in desplaines. And reguardless of your beef with skilling he is probably the best forcaster in our area. I pretty much always have 720 on in the truck and his updates were pretty accurate. I think I'm going to send you a skilling snuggie for Christmas.

And don't get me wrong, I like your forcasts. You do a great job but watching models alone more than 48 hours out isn't very accurate. I don't think they factor in lake temps which tends to do a lot of harm for us.


----------



## DCSpecial

DistinctiveDave;899637 said:


> Most of my contracts are seasonal/yearly. As long as you write them correctly they are profitable. I have limits of 45" for the contract period, after 45" its all T&M, 15 saltings, after that its additonal, and a blizzard clause, anything over 10" on one snowfall is extra.
> 
> I like it better cause I can budget money due to the fact that I know how much I have coming in every month. Also businesses like to budget.
> 
> Another side note, unless there is an overage, I make one bill a month for these places, so I save time there, not having to go thru route sheets to bill.
> 
> Just food for thought.


Yeah, with limits it wouldn't be bad.

I know businesses do like to budget, we do an apartment complex in the summer time that wants a monthly fee that includes everything for the season.

I don't do much plowing and haven't done any commercial so I haven't run into the need to go that route.
I can see the benefits of it though.


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;899802 said:


> . I don't think they factor in lake temps which tends to do a lot of harm for us.


That is a fact. I have one account south side of Waukegan 3 blocks from the pond. 1/2" of sleet was all that had on it last storm, mostly rain there. 3 miles west had 2" of mashed potatoes in Gurnee. Full push on that one in the rain. In a couple weeks the Lake temps will drop, and that usually brings higher snow totals for that south east side account.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;899802 said:


> I dunno. The official record went down as 5.5" at ohare. I'm east of ohare. There is no more than 3" in the grass I bet over in desplaines. And reguardless of your beef with skilling he is probably the best forcaster in our area. I pretty much always have 720 on in the truck and his updates were pretty accurate. I think I'm going to send you a skilling snuggie for Christmas.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I like your forcasts. You do a great job but watching models alone more than 48 hours out isn't very accurate. I don't think they factor in lake temps which tends to do a lot of harm for us.


A skill-head snuggie .... That will be AWSOME to wipe down the truck :laughing:

As for snow totals based on area .... your right ... O'hare and east would be much different than were our accounts are. It's hard to justify in some sense .... when it falls, then settels quickly the common person will only see the finish not the during and for accounts with zero tolerence we are running near non stop for long long periods and do see and measure the actuall fall rate.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA is calling for more snow Sat. night for Northwestern IL. Possibile headlines will be issued tomorrow for snow and freezing rain. Bring it on!


----------



## erkoehler

Cant seem to find much on this storm which makes me think it won't be very big. They are also saying the snow could once again mix with rain. Hopefully we will be able to salt at a minimum.


----------



## dlcs

I'd be happy with the 1 or 2 inchers or a salt event only. I'm not choosey.payup


----------



## the new boss 92

here is what noaa is saying for the next couple days. im not believeing nothing till i see it cause of the last storm!

Saturday: Increasing clouds, with a high near 31. Wind chill values as low as -3. South wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Saturday Night: A chance of snow, freezing rain, and sleet. Cloudy, with a low around 26. South southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Sunday: A slight chance of freezing drizzle before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 33. Southwest wind around 10 mph. 

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. 

Monday: A slight chance of rain and snow before noon, then a slight chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17.


----------



## Midwest Pond

theres nothing in the near future for us im afraid....... hopefully January or February are real good


----------



## the new boss 92

i know we are going to have a bad year and now i think my motor is on the way out!


----------



## Midwest Pond

sorry to hear........ ive got a rattling in my Trans......but hopefully it survives a couple more pushes


----------



## the new boss 92

im sorry to hear that good thing my fix is only a 100 bucks so far


----------



## Midwest Pond

only rattles at the start of exceleration......then goes away......its going up in the air on Monday......they can have it for a few days......see whats going on with it


----------



## 3311

the new boss 92;900442 said:


> i know we are going to have a bad year and now i think my motor is on the way out!


Please spare us your depression. There is a long season ahesd.


----------



## erkoehler

Slow night!


----------



## WilliamOak

Commenting again on not so up to par work. The local wendys lot is 1/2 covered in hard packed snow still. Now nothing besides the drive thru is open 24 hrs and theres never too many cars in the lot anyway. Maybe wendys is cheaping out but it still doesnt look like it even got a full push. And the drive thru was covered in a good 2" of solid ice. I'm a frequent visitor to this wendy's lol and it was nowhere near this bad ever last year.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA is saying that the low that was forcasted to be north of illinois on Monday is trending more to the south. This will put us in a greater chance for snow on Monday and monday night. keep the faith guys. Tis only the begginign of the season.:bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

WilliamOak;901637 said:


> Commenting again on not so up to par work. The local wendys lot is 1/2 covered in hard packed snow still. Now nothing besides the drive thru is open 24 hrs and theres never too many cars in the lot anyway. Maybe wendys is cheaping out but it still doesnt look like it even got a full push. And the drive thru was covered in a good 2" of solid ice. I'm a frequent visitor to this wendy's lol and it was nowhere near this bad ever last year.


Who owns that wendy's? Saren restaurants owns our local Wendy's and yes they are cheap. The company who was doing it for years, lost out this year.


----------



## WilliamOak

dlcs;901643 said:


> Who owns that wendy's? Saren restaurants owns our local Wendy's and yes they are cheap. The company who was doing it for years, lost out this year.


I dont have the least Idea lol. I know Countryside does their summer work but have never really seen who plows. Whoever did it last year didnt do so bad but its downright terrible this year, at least so far.


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;901640 said:


> NOAA is saying that the low that was forcasted to be north of illinois on Monday is trending more to the south. This will put us in a greater chance for snow on Monday and monday night. keep the faith guys. Tis only the begginign of the season.:bluebounc


thanks for the window of hope!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;901640 said:


> NOAA is saying that the low that was forcasted to be north of illinois on Monday is trending more to the south. This will put us in a greater chance for snow on Monday and monday night. keep the faith guys. Tis only the begginign of the season.:bluebounc


well im hoping, i was looking forward to a little bit of cash to put away for a new sander for next year, and take care of some rust that is forming on my truck and some fresh paint!


----------



## FEFMedia

Looks like Ice tonight guys. Get your salters ready. (Dont fill it of course) For us plow guys it looks to be quiet for a little while. I think I will be taking the plow off the truck today


----------



## metallihockey88

Well boys your welcome. Wrapped my truck around a tree last night and if its not totaled ill be outta commision for a while. If it doesn't snow now it never will lol


----------



## kolkie05

metallihockey88;902183 said:


> Well boys your welcome. Wrapped my truck around a tree last night and if its not totaled ill be outta commision for a while. If it doesn't snow now it never will lol


Ouch! how did you manage that? maybe to much..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

kolkie05;902251 said:


> Ouch! how did you manage that? maybe to much..


Hey now, , , , , , , I'm sure there is a reasonable explanation for this.


----------



## metallihockey88

Vaughn Schultz;902275 said:


> Hey now, , , , , , , I'm sure there is a reasonable explanation for this.


There was a little of that earlier but not what caused it. The accord full of ************ that blew a stop sign and almost t-boned me might have. Swerved to avoid it and lost control. Clipped a car ran up on a front lawn and smoked a tree. Of course they took of so I'm screwed now al my fault since there's no proof of these punks. Sweet pics are comin soon too


----------



## stroker79

OMG that sux! Glad your alright though.


----------



## dlcs

Glad you are ok, could have been really bad. hope all goes well with your truck, i would be very upset. Good Luck.


----------



## WilliamOak

Damn man that really sucks! How did the tree fair in all of this? lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Much better than my truck that's for sure. The hell wit the ford chevy dodge battle bet tree wins everytime against any of them lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Haha only thing that beats a tree every time is a tank, but i'm sure BigDave12768 would still argue for the cummins/dodge lol.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salting tonight????


----------



## metallihockey88

posted pictures in the picture forum enjoy


----------



## erkoehler

Winter weather advisory issued for tonight


----------



## 3311

Freezing rain and sleet.Looks lika a salt run


----------



## erkoehler

Text me if you go out.........I'll. Probably go out @ 5 am


----------



## SnowMatt13

just went out and checked.....wet pavement...


----------



## AIMscapes

I just got home about 45 mins ago and the pavement is SLICK! I guess I should have bought a salter so I could keep myself busy tonight. I guess the trucks will have to sit in the shop until next week. I hear we are supposed to get a good storm the week of Christmas.


----------



## erkoehler

Aimscapes, where are you located?


----------



## AIMscapes

I am just south of Belvidere, but my address is Cherry Valley.


----------



## GLSS22

Was outside and things were glazed with a thin layer of ice, concrete sidewalks was extremely slick. City roads seemed to be salted already. Looks like a early morning run.


----------



## the new boss 92

maybe snow in the near future by look at radar maps.


----------



## REAPER

Time to load the salt.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Ran out of salt and spilled all of our cal the other night. Just back to the shop we sprayed hot water on all of our lots to melt the ice. Time for some sleep


----------



## erkoehler

Just finished a full salt run, definitely icey on the lots tonight!


----------



## 3311

Full salt run


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;903500 said:


> Time to load the salt.


Your truck moves again?


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;903977 said:


> Your truck moves again?


Got it back Friday night. Salt run this morning.

Servo pump cracked in half = fluid loss = almost immediate breakdown.
I could have had it Thursday if I went with a stock servo but he ordered a billet one and had it overnighted for Friday.


----------



## erkoehler

Took a nice little nap, now its time to watch the bears!


----------



## Wieckster

Not much to watch the packers are taking it to them allready


----------



## erkoehler

Yeah, its ugly


----------



## erkoehler

We may have a game now!


----------



## WilliamOak

Where has this team been all year? Third down conversions.... I had forgotten what those are! lol


----------



## chitown sparky

THEY SUCK !!!!!!!!! they looked good for 1 drive and then cutler with the turn over for the 22 time this year I am almost ready to give up on them


----------



## REAPER

Anyone see the ice/rain/snow forming that some are predicting for tonight after midnight?


----------



## AIMscapes

Does it sound like we are going to get an accumulation?


----------



## dlcs

Looks like we are going to salt after everything closes tonight. Fog is rolling in and with the moisture on the lots already, we may get a freeze.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I think its too warm, 34 and not going down


----------



## AIMscapes

dlcs;905004 said:


> Looks like we are going to salt after everything closes tonight. Fog is rolling in and with the moisture on the lots already, we may get a freeze.


Very nice


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;905014 said:


> I think its too warm, 34 and not going down


I think you may be right. Just checked NOAA and they changed out forcast from 28 for the low to 33 for the low. I better wait, may change again.

Snow chances are looking better for Friday again. Lets keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## captshawn

That is all it got by us lastnight was 33-34 and we had slick spots?


----------



## the new boss 92

any future weather predictions anywere? this is turning out to be a dud season!


----------



## stroker79

We are only in the first couple weeks of dec. Too early to write it off as a dud. Its not even technically winter yet. 

But I seriously doubt salting will need to be done. Isnt fog the result of warm air rolling in on cool ground? I know fog melts snow incredibly fast and that its supposed to be 39* tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I predict January will be great!!!!

Then again, I thought getting married was going to be great too.................... lol


----------



## erkoehler

Still 34 in fox lake, I'm going to sleep. No salting here especially with a high of 39 tomorrow.


----------



## REAPER

I need to get a fog horn for the truck. I have always wanted one and think this year will be my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

friday storm sounding decent for salting 1-1.5" friday night into sat...


----------



## dlcs

NorthernSvc's;905656 said:


> friday storm sounding decent for salting 1-1.5" friday night into sat...


Hell, we plow that kind of snow here, 1" triggers are nice.


----------



## erkoehler

Salt, plow..... anything is better than today's weather


----------



## dlcs

stroker79;905378 said:


> Isnt fog the result of warm air rolling in on cool ground? I .


yes and no Have you ever been in freezing fog? I've drove in freezing fog that was so bad that there was a .5" of ice coating my truck.


----------



## the new boss 92

well hopfully me dont get anything in the next week i had to order a new motor for my boss. hopfully january will be a repeat of last years december.


----------



## T-MAN

the new boss 92;905773 said:


> well hopfully me dont get anything in the next week i had to order a new motor for my boss. hopfully january will be a repeat of last years december.


It takes a week to get a motor ? Yikes


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a salt run tonight........temps should drop overnight


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;905773 said:


> well hopfully me dont get anything in the next week i had to order a new motor for my boss. hopfully january will be a repeat of last years december.


Jeez man, Dec isnt even really half over; have some faith we can all worry about january when it comes!


----------



## 3311

WilliamOak;905968 said:


> Jeez man, Dec isnt even really half over; have some faith we can all worry about january when it comes!


Exactly. If you are impatient, this is the wrong business to be in ............


----------



## the new boss 92

T-MAN;905880 said:


> It takes a week to get a motor ? Yikes


well im ordering it tomarrow should be a day or 2 turn around. i just get to bored to be sitting at home on the computer in the winter and not realy a fan of the holidays. i dont have a bigger winter project this year so i dont have anything to do and get bored to death.


----------



## 2003ctd

the new boss 92;906081 said:


> well im ordering it tomarrow should be a day or 2 turn around. i just get to bored to be sitting at home on the computer in the winter and not realy a fan of the holidays. i dont have a bigger winter project this year so i dont have anything to do and get bored to death.


I hear ya man, been banging my head against the wall bored out of my mind!! Residential construction is non existent this time of year!


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone salting tonight? Haven't been out much today, but it looks like pavement is wet and temps are dropping?????


----------



## dlcs

I have to go out and salt a couple of lots at least. Some slick spots.


----------



## captshawn

Seems to be starting to dry up with the wind.


----------



## Chipmunk

All our lots are probably iced from the big storm last week. Our contract doesn't have salt except by request and they have yet to request it. Other than that, does not look like additional ice accumulation will occur.

That last storm drove me nuts. Had to get one lot done by 6AM and the trucks had a hard time pushing all that wet and heavy snow. Didn't make the 6AM mark, but got it done nonetheless.

Had to windrow one part of the lot and that crap took forever to move down. Wish I had a V blade or a push box for our JD 250. One of my guys was working at it and said he couldn't get it. So I went over there and started working it down. Then I had to go to another lot. Crazy, stressful day, lol.

Hopefully the next storm will go much smoother.

Any word on another >=2" snowfall in the forecast? I see some snow showers from Weather.com and Accuweather, but no word that I can find from NOAA.


----------



## REAPER

Christmas day. 

Better plan on a late dinner.


----------



## erkoehler

Reaper, I hope so!


----------



## dlcs

Bring it on Santa, just like last Christmas.....please. :bluebounc


----------



## Chipmunk

Christmas is cool with me. Would be a fantastic present from mother nature.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Chipmunk......i see you guys in Vernon Hills by some Townhomes


----------



## Chipmunk

Midwest Pond;907162 said:


> Chipmunk......i see you guys in Vernon Hills by some Townhomes


Are you sure? I'm out in the Rockford area. I think you got me confused with someone else.
At one point we were out that way when we were just subing, but still not by Vernon Hills.
Did Com Ed sub stations in Chicago then some things, I think just West of McHenry.

But lately, we are just in Rockford and Belvidere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

when will it start ??




By wgnweatheron December 14, 2009 11:06 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) 
Dear Tom,
How many days in the year do we receive snow in Chicago? I'll estimate about 25 days.
Robert Browning, Chicago
Dear Robert,
"Snow days" can be tallied in two ways, but your estimate is low either way: Snow flies surprisingly frequently around here. That's good news or bad news, depending upon your point of view. 
The National Weather Service defines two kinds of days with snow: those with measurable snow (an accumulation of one-tenth inch or more on grassy surfaces) and those with mere "traces" (flakes in the air, but no accumulation). 
A computer sweep of 80 years (1929-2008) of Midway Airport snow data, courtesy of Chicago weather guru Frank Wachowski, yields these surprising numbers: On average, we experience 30 days per year with measurable snow and another 34 days with traces, for an annual total of 64 snow days.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Well I think the pattern is setting up for us soon........ the Lake effect is in place on the other side of the Lake......Upper Wisconsin and Minnesota has a snow pack and the moisture is now coming ashore in Washington and Oregon, not Lower California........

our snow comes through the Dakotas, not Texas


----------



## snowman79

lets hope your right midwest pond. Would be nice to be getting some more income while I look for a second job since my present one sounds like I will be done jan 1st as there isn't much for me to do....


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;907635 said:


> Well I think the pattern is setting up for us soon........ the Lake effect is in place on the other side of the Lake......Upper Wisconsin and Minnesota has a snow pack and the moisture is now coming ashore in Washington and Oregon, not Lower California........
> 
> our snow comes through the Dakotas, not Texas


this sounds about right we had a couple little warm ups that threw everything off for december snow. and now that its been staying colder for the most part i think it is setting everything up.


----------



## PlowsontheRun

I noticed your in Beach PK. How well did that De-icer work. I'm thinking about useing in Lake County Is it Legal and is it safe on Concrete! I have about an 8 Acre, and a small 2 acre contract.


----------



## Snow2Go

Now theres a chance for snow on friday, whats the deal with that?


----------



## SnowMatt13

In the last day, I've seen the chances go from 20% to 40% for Friday and possibly an inch.


----------



## erkoehler

SnowMatt13;909099 said:


> In the last day, I've seen the chances go from 20% to 40% for Friday and possibly an inch.


Hopefully something decent comes out of it!


----------



## 3311

Skillet Head says maybe 1-2 for us thurs and fri.


----------



## 3311

3311;909121 said:


> Skillet Head says maybe 1-2 for us thurs and fri.


But, next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Whats skilling say?


----------



## clncut

3311;909129 said:


> But, next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I heard the xmas day storm may go south...way to early to tell but that would be a nice xmas present from mother nature!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what they said with last weeks storm and that ended up going north! To early to tell! We just have to keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its looking south witch isn't too bad yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just heard 1"-3" on Friday with the highest amounts near 294. That's good enough for most of us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please welcome to plowsite


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks buddy! Been reading everybody's comments for over a year figured should join to B.S. with everybody!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chicago Southwest Suburbs where at? i'm mostly orland/tinley,but i travel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

One in Orland off John Humpfrey.. and about 35 plus in Midlothian, Oak Forest, Crestwood!! keeps me busy for a while!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

"That's what they said with last weeks storm and that ended up going north! To early to tell! We just have to keep our fingers crossed." yeah we got screwed last week. give it time ,give time. atleast thats what i've been telling myself when the northside gets it heavy. one of these time it will reverse it's self


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your right Olddog...one of these times we'll get it and they won't!


----------



## clncut

I hoping for another lake effect hammering like last year...21 inches of white gold!


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee is saying major storm possible just in time for x-mas NORTH of us.....MN and Central Wisconsin........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Of course they will get it. They always do! Lets hope it will come far enough south to at least give us something!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

I like the weather heads trends ... As we get closer and closer to this weekend they keep increasing the percentage chance and the amounts for us .... Because we all know how accurate they are! Anyway, I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed! KEEP IT COMING SOUTH, SANTA!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You said it Fire n Ice! Just stay away from accu-weather we all know that there forecast changes a couple times daily and still never can get right! Not worth looking them up.


----------



## Bporter

It's nice to see a few southern chi-town guys on here I know I'm a bit more south but not to far. Welcome to the convo. Pushin2please. Hopefully we will get somthing this friday.


----------



## snowman79

Looks like you guys near the lake may be benefiting from it tomorrow night. NOAA has 1-2 for counties away from the lake, 2-4 near the lake because of lake enhancement. Also next week starting to sound decent but only time will tell.


----------



## stroker79

Im so damn bored

I hope to push some snow around through the weekend.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It does feel good to sleep in though. But we need some snow soon


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Pushin 2 Please, whats that screen name supposed to mean? I assume it has a hidden meaning? Right! LOL. Just kidding "Clifford".


----------



## Midwest Pond

i wont hook up until i see it falling.......lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually, I think I might wash the truck tomorrow. Maybe all of the trucks. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Washed both trucks today. i hope that will help. Sullivan Septic your wife knows what it means..LOL. Snowman79 I heard the same. Nobody put your plows on!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;909829 said:


> Washed both trucks today. i hope that will help. Sullivan Septic your wife knows what it means..LOL. Snowman79 I heard the same. Nobody put your plows on!


Oh now thats mean! you are a D!*k. I'm gonna fill the bed of that new truck of yours with some sewerage tonight and let it freeze! It will be a big block of S**T in the morning!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well than I will have weight in it for that "big" snow coming Christmas Eve. You know I'm joking! When are we doing a "guys" night out? Sure could use one!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I told ya, another party with serious gambling at my shop. "Entertainment" is allowed if everyone wants it. Or just the bars around town again. I need a break from everything anyway. Been runnin hard tryin to tie up all my loose ends before winter.

I say we do it this friday before it snows. HAHA. Hopefully it snows like crazy the rest of the winter and we don't get a chance to go out to do anything


----------



## stroker79

R&R Yard Design;909780 said:


> It does feel good to sleep in though. But we need some snow soon


Yes/no

Now its to the point that i cant sleep cause i dont really do anything during the day, LOL. I do lots of pushups and situps to expell some energy in the day. I dont know how people can sit in an office all day.

Cmon snow!!!!!:waving:


----------



## DCSpecial

I've been keeping busy burning branches, setting up Christmas decorations for people and started working out twice a day now, LOL

Plow truck has been washed since Saturday.

And watched "The Hangover" last night.....going to watch it again soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DCSpecial how was The Hangover? Heard it is a great comedy to watch and drink some beers too!


----------



## jblatti13

ive watched the hangover three times since it came out tues. at midnight. other than watchin my truck sitting in the driveway witht the plow on it, i have nothing to do. it is a funny fricken movie though, my dad came home last nite on break,(police officer), went back on duty but didnt leave until he got a call, and ended up laughing his @$$ off the whole movie. if you guys havent seen it yet, you should check it out.


----------



## the new boss 92

hang over is a great movie to watch and drink beer to. any weather up dates on any snow?


----------



## DCSpecial

Yeah, "The Hangover" is very funny. I definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks guys, weather pending that is what the plan is either Friday night or Saturday night. To be honest I'm hoping to be out plowing snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://weblogs.wgntv.com/chicago-weather/tom-skilling-blog/WX-FEATURE12170901.html

looking better


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looking much better 1olddogtwo. Give it about 24hrs. from now and they should have a much better handle on it!


----------



## the new boss 92

1-2 inches they are calling for tomarrow night into saturday morning


----------



## SnowMatt13

looks like the Christmas storm is something to keep an eye on. Early forecasts are already moving it around but we could be working


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like we'll have to keep an eye on it yes but heard reports now that is is staying way south. To far out to tell we'll just have to keep are fingers crossed! The new boss 92 i also heard 1-2" Friday night into Saturday, with some local spots of 3-4" on the south side and along the lake! Sure hope so. I hope by this time tomorrow we will have a better idea.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i like john dee's thoughts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo thanks now i have to go change my boxers!!! That would be such a blessing for all of us. We'll have to see what he says tomorrow and than again on Monday. Hopefully the storm track remains the same and the temp. stays down!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;909249 said:


> One in Orland off John Humpfrey.. and about 35 plus in Midlothian, Oak Forest, Crestwood!! keeps me busy for a while!!


i live in Midlothian, plow one in Crestwood and i start my route in Oak Forest. you work for yourself ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir!!!


----------



## kolkie05

I know we all say it's early but I can't wait for the storm! According to skillethead we are 46% less snow at this point in the year compared to last.

Let is snow!xysport


----------



## dlcs

Looks like freezing rain sneet to start the morning and eraly afternoon tomorrow. Were ready here.


----------



## SnowMatt13

We'll see about tomorrow into Saturday....might depend on where you are exactally and what the temps are....it could be close.
Next week is a bit far out but the idea of a larger storm is out there, track obviously up for grabs. I've seen forecasts that put it to the north, right over us and to the south.......toss a coin at this point.


----------



## erkoehler

SnowMatt13;911909 said:


> We'll see about tomorrow into Saturday....might depend on where you are exactally and what the temps are....it could be close.
> Next week is a bit far out but the idea of a larger storm is out there, track obviously up for grabs. I've seen forecasts that put it to the north, right over us and to the south.......toss a coin at this point.


No different than what they do a day before!


----------



## AIMscapes

Alright, let's all take our plows off and wash our trucks tomorrow morning and I guarantee that we will get some snow later tomorrow! Who's all in?


----------



## the new boss 92

mine has been washed sitting in the garage scence the last snow storm!


----------



## nekos

Looks like this week ends storm is going to be another dud. Oh well at least i wont have any scratches on my new plow for another week.


----------



## Chipmunk

AIMscapes;912471 said:


> Alright, let's all take our plows off and wash our trucks tomorrow morning and I guarantee that we will get some snow later tomorrow! Who's all in?


Plows been off and truck needs a wash. I'll get on it first thing in the morning, lol. That should help.
Now, for extra help, I'll also hold off on finishing my brothers truck. Because if I finish it and have it ready to push snow, you know what will happen, hehe.


----------



## REAPER

I thought we would get to salt this morning. :angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe tomorrow morning. Looks like this system is already falling apart. The forecasts have really backed off any accumulations over an inch. SH..! I also saw this morning that it is now predicted to warm up slightly next week to the upper 30's. We can't catch a break! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## the new boss 92

still waiting, hopefully over x mas week or the fallowing week we get something........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry more bad new! Yesterday John Dee had said next weeks storm would hit all of Ill. with heavy snow... Today he has us down for, rain possibly changing to snow on the back side of the system. I don't get it, we can't catch a break! We all know it will change again, hopefully in our favor!


----------



## ultimate plow

mayby mother nature saw you guys talking about it and shes pissed


----------



## stroker79

Well we all knew this year wasn't going to be a good one. If I remember right our winters are normally either front loaded or back loaded. Maybe we will get a back loaded year.


----------



## kolkie05

It's making me sick! I woke up this morning and saw snow falling and that lasted a whole 10 minutes before it turned to rain/sleet.:realmad:

Now after getting a hard on that we might have a big storm next week they're backing off that too! I guess I'll go take a cold shower now.:crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah its pretty sad around here guys. Might be a stretch but still hoping for a least a salt run this weekend maybe even a plow! And next week is still a long way off!


----------



## the new boss 92

we aregoing to get dusting all the side strees already melted and now we have to just wait.:yow!:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

sorry to hear you guys are havin it so rough, i do hope it changes because i do like plowing... i am personally glad that it has been slow, im hopin all the a holes that low balled abunch of accounts this year and put everything on credit cards to purchase their brand new plows and salt spreaders go belly up!!! i have seen a lot of new guys on the block this year (after seeing the past few years they want a piece of the action) hopefully this puts an end to them!! also had a couple properties switch to seasonal accounts cause they were tired of getting raped!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Also hope those low-ballers go belly up! Lost a couple good accounts and just hoping there service sucks and they will call back! Been doing this for a long time and seems like everybody and their brother went and put a plow on there truck.


----------



## Chipmunk

One of our local news stations has a blog, WREX. http://addins.wrex.com/blogs/weather/
Someone else on here goes on it to, but can't remember who it is.

So far, there GFS and the European models are still showing great potential for next weeks storm.
It seems that the biggest variable here is the path of the Low with current models showing it settling almost directly on top of North Central Illinois.

As for current Radar for this weekends event. Does not look to impressive. For now, the moisture is just south of Rockford and doesn't look to want to push farther North. If it does, I'm guessing not by more than 25 to 35 miles which might get us a dusting into tonight maybe an inch by noon Saturday with additional accumulation Saturday afternoon into Sunday.
The Chicago Burbs are looking a rain for now with the possibility of a change of precip. tonight if the temperature drops.

Lol, I almost sound like a weatherman. I bet I'm wrong too.

I'm still hopeful for next week. Which means I need to get my butt on fixing my 1 ton.


----------



## kolkie05

What's discouraging is I think at this point last year we were out 6 times already! Not even the weather can cooperate with the stinky economy..lol:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Might have to go to northern Wisconsin for a snowmobile trip after Christmas if we aren't getting snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

At least 6 times! I believe we had 14 or 15 inchs at this time last year! We knew that this year was going to be bad but I've only had 2 inchs or so! That's discouraging!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

All my accounts are seasonal so im kind of glad its not snowing. I feel sorry for my driver and all you guys who only get paid hourly for plowing. 

Dont worry, it will come around.

I always found that if I went out drinking, and the drinks were going down good, it was sure to snow.

Maybe you guys should try that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DistinctiveDave;913322 said:


> All my accounts are seasonal so im kind of glad its not snowing. I feel sorry for my driver and all you guys who only get paid hourly for plowing.
> 
> Dont worry, it will come around.
> 
> I always found that if I went out drinking, and the drinks were going down good, it was sure to snow.
> 
> Maybe you guys should try that.


I'm in! Where are we goin? Which bar?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm always up for a couple beers! Meet you there!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Count me in. Even if I have to drive. Now the way to sears to pick up a new diehard plat. As mine dropped a cell


----------



## AIMscapes

It should be snowing here in Cherry Valley within the next few hours according to the radar. I was in Crystal Lake this morning and it snowed pretty good for about an hour, but no accumulation. My neighbor's cattle are running around and he said that they do that before a change in the weather, so let's hope they were doing their version of the "snow dance." Don't give up just yet, we should get an inch or two, which according to my contracts, is more than enough to get a push in.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

SullivanSeptic;913348 said:


> I'm in! Where are we goin? Which bar?


Nice, well not today for me boys. Im going to the sears center for the lingerie football game! And a few of us are plowers so it will snow for sure!

But im not missing some hotties playing football in lingerie. :yow!: The snow will still be there after the game.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell how much are the tickets


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;913316 said:


> Might have to go to northern Wisconsin for a snowmobile trip after Christmas if we aren't getting snow.


Where you go in wisconsin? Ill be up there at that time in the UP in ironwood. Right next door to hurley wisconsin. Heard they got close to 60in already lol


----------



## ultimate plow

We might be pushing tonight. Salting for sure. It will be a 3am roll out if anything


----------



## captshawn

Ahh Hurley my home town...


----------



## metallihockey88

captshawn;913583 said:


> Ahh Hurley my home town...


I really like it up there. Tons of awesome trails. Quads in the sumer and sleds all winter. 4th of july is a lotta fun up there too. Not to mention we bought a house for 2800 dollars lol


----------



## captshawn

I still have a house 4 blocks off of Silver street myself. And some property halfway between Hurley and Mercer.


----------



## metallihockey88

Sounds like your pretty close to me. I'm like across the street and back a few blocks from those crooks at cloverland


----------



## AIMscapes

Ahh, Silver St. I can't get enough of that place.


----------



## metallihockey88

Go to that ace hardware in downtown hurley or mercer. Can't remember which town but they sure got some hotties workin there. I always manage to forget somethin so I can go back lol


----------



## captshawn

The hardware store would be Hurley and you are right on. My cousin owns the bar when at the 4 way stop coming into town called TNT's. I am on 5th and Bernard St near the Dairy Queen/Football field.


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea remember that place. Never been there might have to drop in there. Forget where we usually go. Sports bar in town


----------



## DistinctiveDave

R&R Yard Design;913555 said:


> Hell how much are the tickets


I have no idea, my buddy asked me to go.


----------



## Post Mowing

Sliver St. is great. Iron horse and Horses Corral good stops not to forget the lower block. we stay just north east of the cat dealer.


----------



## erkoehler

My place is between St. Germain and Eagle River Wisconsin


----------



## metallihockey88

I gotcha. Got a buddy in eagle river


----------



## erkoehler

Driving home now and its snowing.


----------



## erkoehler

Definitely salting tonight


----------



## Bird21

Just got back from the U.P. around Twin Lakes, MI. Rode off trail all week some deep snow, but still not enough to get into some real boondocking. 2 feet base some areas had 3 feet. Came back to PLOW WHAT?????????????? I should have stayed then you guys would be pushing, oh well.

Hurley...............well....................I don't think I can even talk about those trips...Let's just say Good Times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

What happens in the northwoods stays in the northwoods!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Getting jealous! Wife is going out tonight, so I wanted too see what everybody was talking about. Brings back "wild" memories! I use to go up there almost every winter (about 10 or 12 years ago) with the boys and had some of the best times of my life! Playing on the sleds during the day and playing at the bars at night! Yes what happens in the northwoods stays in the northwoods. I'd most likely be in divorce court!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We are finally here! Had to wait on the tc4140 for weeks!! We are about 10 min north of downtown and couple blocks in from the lake. Hanging out and waiting for some snow!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Who are you working for this year?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We are working for winter services. Don't really know what to expect and how the winter will go but we are looking forward to it!! Where are you based out of?


----------



## erkoehler

I work in mchenry/lake county.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;913967 said:


> Getting jealous! Wife is going out tonight, so I wanted too see what everybody was talking about. Brings back "wild" memories! I use to go up there almost every winter (about 10 or 12 years ago) with the boys and had some of the best times of my life! Playing on the sleds during the day and playing at the bars at night! Yes what happens in the northwoods stays in the northwoods. I'd most likely be in divorce court!


Where's the wife going? Heard she was at a friends house that drives a red Chevy pickup with a yellow fisher. U know anything about that? I figure they are just friends. Right?:waving:


----------



## erkoehler

Well, we have 1 inch down in bloomingdale, il.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey as long as shes getting it somewhere! Hes a buddy so we sometimes take turns!!! I think its my turn next weekend with yours!! lol.. I actually just saw a few flakes mixing in with the rain. 33 degrees and still dropping. Hoping to plow a few and salt the rest!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

not snowing here south of evanston just an icy rain....cant get ahold of our boss...so we are bored lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler, you said you have a inch down already.. is that just on the colder surfaces or the pavement? Hope its on the way here!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;914161 said:


> Well, we have 1 inch down in bloomingdale, il.


Start blowing it south. Turn on a fan or something. Come on!


----------



## erkoehler

Right in the middle of my driveway.


----------



## stroker79

We have a solid inch here in schaumburg. A little over a half inch in des plaines about an hour ago. snow is still falling, might actually have to scrape this up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ryan Skilling just said 1-3 inchs is likely! Gonna get up around 4 or 5... No rush its Saturday!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope so. Just rain now though


----------



## erkoehler

Who is ryan skilling?


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;914220 said:


> Who is ryan skilling?


Curious also lol

Maybe its Scott in disguise?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry Sullivan Septics name is Ryan.. I should of proof read it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

HaHa. good one!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its finally changed over to snow! I should think about putting away my beer and laying down for a while...WTF I'll have a couple more.


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling on now, showing pics of Valdez, Alaska! Talk about alot of snow..........


----------



## stroker79

Screw this crap, Im headed to maryland. 29"s of snow about to pummle them. I have some relatives there so I get free place to stay


----------



## erkoehler

Ok, here is what we have as of 2 minutes ago. Took these w/ my cell phone outside in my driveway. Bloomingdale, IL 60108


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;914271 said:


> Screw this crap, Im headed to maryland. 29"s of snow about to pummle them. I have some relatives there so I get free place to stay


I just heard that, CONVOY!


----------



## stroker79

ok 1-2 tonight
1-3 tomorrow and 12- sunday.

Thats skillings word there


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

this dirishman Hey sullivan used to deliver to your shop way back . just saw access weather 2to 4 tonight and maybe 2to 4 more sat and larger storms for next week wed.thur.and fri


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;914281 said:


> ok 1-2 tonight
> 1-3 tomorrow and 12- sunday.
> 
> Thats skillings word there


AND he did mention that latest model runs for the Christmas Eve storm has the rain/snow line moving south which is AWESOME!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRSHMAN63;914284 said:


> this dirishman sullivan used to deliver to your shop way back . just access weather 2to 4 tonight and maybe 2to 4 more sat and larger storms for next week wed.thur.and fri


What did you deliver to my shop?


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;914277 said:


> I just heard that, CONVOY!


I almost feel sick with frustration, LOL

I used to live in the DC suburbs.

Over thanksgiving my gramma said they only get about 6"s of snow a year. Well thats gonna change this year!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send some of that down here. erkoehler you are already half way there for those 1 inch accounts. LUCKY! I hope that this ends up being a money making weekend for all of us.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;914289 said:


> I almost feel sick with frustration, LOL
> 
> I used to live in the DC suburbs.
> 
> Over thanksgiving my gramma said they only get about 6"s of snow a year. Well thats gonna change this year!


could be in the top 5 snowfalls EVER for DC 

wesport


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Forget going east, I'm going to Valdez, Alaska. 6 feet of snow. I'm sending machines there. I'm charging $1000 per hour. payup


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;914296 said:


> Send some of that down here. erkoehler you are already half way there for those 1 inch accounts. LUCKY! I hope that this ends up being a money making weekend for all of us.


Its at an inch, bad angle on the pic.....sorry wasn't a good camera and I was lazy w/ my picture taking 

I'll try better next time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well if that's an inch about 7 or 8 of my accounts are a go! I hope it cools down a bit and starts sticking soon here. I know you'll be making some cash soon!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I'm going to bed. Hopefully a 3am wakeup.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

ok sullivan if you must know plastis pvc pipe and fittins once in a while behind the bach side of the complex big red and white truck with a crane also work for another place in markham with big yellow KW and a crane on board


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRSHMAN63 where you at in O.F. Lived there for 5 years and went to O.F.H.S.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Pushin 2 Please;914255 said:


> Its finally changed over to snow! I should think about putting away my beer and laying down for a while...WTF I'll have a couple more.


Hey*...please do...if u do, maybe we'll get a F'in blizzard!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I put it away. Waiting now to see what the nuckle heads have to say on the ten o'clock news


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Pushin 2 Please;914348 said:


> I put it away. Waiting now to see what the nuckle heads have to say on the ten o'clock news


Lol... I hear ya!!!


----------



## DCSpecial

I'm up by Fox Lake......nothing here.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

151 and central I just moved her in 05


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No kidding.. I use to live on Rob Roy and Chaucer which is right there! Where did you live?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Nothin here in the Joilet!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Fire n Ice I'm right down the street in New Lenox and its starting to stick on the pavement! LET IT COME!


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

Origaly from burbank and yes the snow in covering here in o. F


----------



## R&R Yard Design

how much is there in oak forest, ive got rain here in lansing


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

appear to a mix of rain and sleet and snow


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

maybe a 1/4 inch but still snowing and coming down good maybe by 3 am will be better


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRSHMAN nice to meet you hope to see you out there! I plow that church at 151 and Central so don't try and steal it! LOL.....


----------



## erkoehler

DCSpecial;914353 said:


> I'm up by Fox Lake......nothing here.


Thats where all my work is

Hoping for a salt run, PLEASE!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Driveways are getting covered now here.. Street is just wet. Once that's covered I know were good, the village sprayed it yesterday and today.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey R&R youre not from futher north in the town of burbak Because i new a family who's father had a company called R &R landscape and he had son and a daughter who was my age and we went to school together and maybe figure you for the son whom may have takin over the business


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey pushin when you goin over there I stop for a few


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

we have sleet comin down good her in OAK FOREST and snow to start at mid night streets all covered


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope grew up in matteson south of o.f. What truck is yours


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRSHMAN I will not go there until later because they don't have going on tomorrow but they have mass on Sunday.. I will let you know


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

ok pushin sound good I'll be gettin up about 3am so maybe see ya then or their after


----------



## RAW Details

anybody in Oak Park or Burr Ridge? hows it looking? thats where all my accounts are.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah goin to bed myself sleep good everybody!


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

ok PUSHIN I'LL be gettin up around 3am so may I"LL see ya later on in the morn


----------



## mullis56

Winter Services out of Wisc?


----------



## erkoehler

Still snowing, time for bed!


----------



## Propony

1.5" and still snowing here in Palatine at 11:59pm............


----------



## Propony

Were headed out at 2am.....


----------



## cplmac

Just got back from Dundee area salt run, gotta head out for the gig at IDOT at 0600. Really trying to cram my personal accounts into my off time from Snowbirds and it's pretty obvious it's going to be a real chore.


----------



## RAW Details

dundee area? where u go? i live in carpentersville


----------



## ao31

Propony;914502 said:


> 1.5" and still snowing here in Palatine at 11:59pm............


It's 1:54 am and I've got 1/4" in Barrington; only 7 mi. north of Palatine.......


----------



## 3311

Anyone in Libertyville ?


----------



## metallihockey88

Got about 1/2in of heavy crap over here just north of the city


----------



## ao31

Anyone optimistic about this hitting 2" by noon?


----------



## REAPER

Time to salt the lots. 


Like to know what happen to the 2 inch's we were promised.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea going to salt everything now


----------



## Tikitak

At 4:00am we had about 2 inches in Mt Prospect, about 1/4 inch in McHenry, the town.


----------



## 3311

Salting in McHenry,Crysal Lake,Barrington and Libertyville.


----------



## erkoehler

Just under 3 inches of snow on my driveway


----------



## Midwest Pond

not even enough to trigger plowing, just a salt run in Mundelein


----------



## erkoehler

Got to first lot to salt, they want it plowed.......back to pickup blade!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Midwest Pond;914616 said:


> not even enough to trigger plowing, just a salt run in Mundelein


We got about 3 inches in carol stream, 3 inches in itasca and 2 inches in Naperville. Push and salt everything. Temps are going to be up today around 34 so between that and the salt, everything should burn off.


----------



## the new boss 92

about 3 inches in west chicago, wheaton and carol stream. just got back from the first push possibly a secondt later tonight.


----------



## anj4ever6236

Evanston sucks there is nothing here wtf........WHERE IS DA SNOW?????????


----------



## cplmac

RAW Details;914520 said:


> dundee area? where u go? i live in carpentersville


Carpentersville, East Dundee, West Dundee, Algonquin and Sleepy Hollow. Still snowing here but the salt from last night is going to keep this from the trigger...


----------



## SnowMatt13

maybe tomorrow....


----------



## stroker79

Well that was a long drawn out push. Got a good 3" in des plaines. Here at home in schaumburg the city hasnt even plowed and the pos plow contractor hasnt even shovled a walk yet. Apparantly they didnt get snow wherever they sleep. 

Ill take as many of these types of events as possible. A few more inches would be nice but hey, this'L do.


----------



## stroker79

Propony;914502 said:


> 1.5" and still snowing here in Palatine at 11:59pm............


I think I saw you driving around in the arligton heights des plaines rolling meadows area a few times. White trucks with magnets on the side?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got about an inch and a half at the most in tinley park. Plowed 1 condo and 2 stores. Just sitting waiting for more.


----------



## FEFMedia

Had enough in Elk Grove and Bensenville. Pushed a few inches. Tried to get some sleep and I just cant do it. Not good if we get that extra 1-3 inches today. Ohh well family party in a couple hours so after that maybe i will be ready for some sleep before we go out


----------



## REAPER

Well because of the way wind blew up some drifts against the building and 3-4 car widths out into lot I actually got a plow in. Crystal Lake had just a tad more than McHenry did. Ain't saying much but some of you guys if you have not checked your lot's yet I would be looking for the drifting outward from the buildings.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So are we getting more today or what? I gotta go into the city tonight for a party. Don't really want to go, so if I have a reason to stay home I will.


----------



## snowman79

rockford is calling 1-3 tomorrow evening or night...


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Just got back from a full push on all accounts wat out plowing by 2:00AM!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Went to Target on Howard St which I think is south Evanston?Either way there was about 2-4 inches of slush everywhere and a guy salting it? Figured that was kinda pointless since there was more water than snow to melt, so I watched him for a few min. He had a guy throwing salt by hand on a couple sidewalks and a guy with a squeegee moving water around? LOL we were cracking up...:laughing:


----------



## mullis56

Ohio - are you working for WInter Services out of Wisonsin?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

mullis56;915153 said:


> Ohio - are you working for WInter Services out of Wisonsin?


I dont believe they are out of wisconsin. I think they are based here in Chicago. I looked up winter services wisconsin and they don't appear to be the same company. The company we are working for is called winter services too but their website is winterservicesil.com


----------



## Wieckster

calling for 1-2 tomorrow here in Rockford Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;915105 said:


> Went to Target on Howard St which I think is south Evanston?Either way there was about 2-4 inches of slush everywhere and a guy salting it? Figured that was kinda pointless since there was more water than snow to melt, so I watched him for a few min. He had a guy throwing salt by hand on a couple sidewalks and a guy with a squeegee moving water around? LOL we were cracking up...:laughing:


Where you guys stayin out here and what lots you guys doin? I live right next door to where you guys are at in skokie


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915265 said:


> Where you guys stayin out here and what lots you guys doin? I live right next door to where you guys are at in skokie


We are staying with a buddy down off of sheridan? Right by loyola. I dont know where much is around here lol. Not sure on lots. We have to meet with Chris from Winter Services and get the routes. We were late getting up here had to wait on a salt spreader to get shipped to us. What lots do you do?


----------



## metallihockey88

I do a buncha stuff in skokie right by old orchard mall. Is it really worth it to you guys to come all the way out here for the winter? There should be a buncha stuff to do by you guys bein further south by the city. By northwestern blows. Nothin to do. Some good partys by loyola too


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915287 said:


> I do a buncha stuff in skokie right by old orchard mall. Is it really worth it to you guys to come all the way out here for the winter? There should be a buncha stuff to do by you guys bein further south by the city. By northwestern blows. Nothin to do. Some good partys by loyola too


Ya we were up there earlier its crazy to us lol we are from a small farm town! Snow in south west ohio is very hit and miss and since this year we only have a few accounts we figured let's try to go to chicago for the winter. We left our older truck back home so a friend can take care of our lots there. It should be well worth it being up here. Last year in Dayton we have maybe 4 days of snow all winter! lol


----------



## metallihockey88

I gotcha. Sounds like pretty cool thing to do. Being unemployed this winter I wouldn't mind doin somethin like that. Good luck to you guys hope ya make some dough. Maybe catch ya guys for a beer one night. How old are you guys if ya don't mind me askin?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915317 said:


> I gotcha. Sounds like pretty cool thing to do. Being unemployed this winter I wouldn't mind doin somethin like that. Good luck to you guys hope ya make some dough. Maybe catch ya guys for a beer one night. How old are you guys if ya don't mind me askin?


Thanks good luck to you too! I'm 24 and Drew is 22. Beer, of course, always sounds good!

-Todd


----------



## stroker79

So is there snow coming tonight?

Tim is busy with his own foot of snow falling in jersey so I dont know whats going on.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Unless its lake effect snow, I say no. Radar shows it pushing off to South and east already. Another dud storm. I am going to assume the same for xmas storm. Ah well. Maybe after xmas


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;915327 said:


> Thanks good luck to you too! I'm 24 and Drew is 22. Beer, of course, always sounds good!
> 
> -Todd


Good deal I'm 22. Ill have to give you guys some good places to go out there


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;915334 said:


> So is there snow coming tonight?
> 
> Tim is busy with his own foot of snow falling in jersey so I dont know whats going on.


I hope so, I took the energy to put my plow on last night at midnight and put some new cutting edge bolts in it and tighten the others so I'd actually like to use it now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I went to Loyola. Try Hamilton's bar. Not bad and they have great beer prices for being in the city. $2.50 a beer, for Miller/Bud and $3.00 Heinekin and Guiness. At least thats what the prices were 2 weeks ago when I was there


----------



## stroker79

SullivanSeptic;915340 said:


> Unless its lake effect snow, I say no. Radar shows it pushing off to South and east already. Another dud storm. I am going to assume the same for xmas storm. Ah well. Maybe after xmas





Mark13;915342 said:


> I hope so, I took the energy to put my plow on last night at midnight and put some new cutting edge bolts in it and tighten the others so I'd actually like to use it now.


It was no dud for us. I was out at 1 am until about 9:30. I guess being closer to the lake can be advantageous at times. Normally the far north suburbs get more snow than us.

But I was curious because I saw the radar fizzling out but with lake effect, that doesnt always mean anything.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915341 said:


> Good deal I'm 22. Ill have to give you guys some good places to go out there


Sounds good!



SullivanSeptic;915345 said:


> I went to Loyola. Try Hamilton's bar. Not bad and they have great beer prices for being in the city. $2.50 a beer, for Miller/Bud and $3.00 Heinekin and Guiness. At least thats what the prices were 2 weeks ago when I was there


Not bad at all! where is this hamilton's you speak of?

Anyone around evanston or close to Loyola with access to a bobcat? I need to unload two plows from our dump truck and hook them up. We can't do much til that happens lol


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;915379 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Not bad at all! where is this hamilton's you speak of?
> 
> Anyone around evanston or close to Loyola with access to a bobcat? I need to unload two plows from our dump truck and hook them up. We can't do much til that happens lol


Bobcat? They're dump trucks dump em lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hamilton's. Corner of Sheridan and Broadway. S/W side of campus. Across from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915382 said:


> Bobcat? They're dump trucks dump em lol


Lol i dont need them hooked up THAT bad!!



SullivanSeptic;915394 said:


> Hamilton's. Corner of Sheridan and Broadway. S/W side of campus. Across from Dunkin Donuts.


Thanks we will check it out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tomorrow??????

NWS Forecast for: 3 Miles SE Lemont IL
Issued by: National Weather Service Chicago, IL
Last Update: 5:04 pm CST Dec 19, 2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook

Tonight: A 30 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 22. North northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph.

Sunday: Snow after noon. High near 30. West wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Sunday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 22. Southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming northwest.

Monday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph.

Tuesday: A 20 percent chance of snow before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.

Tuesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24.

Wednesday: A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.

Wednesday Night: A slight chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 25.

Thursday: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32.

Thursday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 26.

Christmas Day: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 32.

Friday Night: A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 20.

Saturday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Point Forecast: 3 Miles SE Lemont IL
41.65°N 87.93°W

Visit your local NWS office at: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey sulivan how is it going just got back in from a couple of my accounts a lot more snow than i had previously thought anyway did you see the post to back last night before you went to bed I used to deliver to your shop in the back all pvc pipe big red truck with with lettering and a 65ft crane????I also delevered there from the other place I work for big yellow KW's with amd crane . ??


----------



## erkoehler

I can unload them in crystal lake if you want to drive out here.


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;915379 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Not bad at all! where is this hamilton's you speak of?
> 
> Anyone around evanston or close to Loyola with access to a bobcat? I need to unload two plows from our dump truck and hook them up. We can't do much til that happens lol


Ill talk to my plow guy he's got a bobcat and is about 20min from ya. Ill let you know


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRSHMAN63;915438 said:


> hey sulivan how is it going just got back in from a couple of my accounts a lot more snow than i had previously thought anyway did you see the post to back last night before you went to bed I used to deliver to your shop in the back all pvc pipe big red truck with with lettering and a 65ft crane????I also delevered there from the other place I work for big yellow KW's with amd crane . ??


I know the yellow truck was/is Auburn Supply. Not sure about red truck. Cooper Supply??? maybe a couple others. U just drive for them or do I know you? If you delivered to me then you delivered to my dad as well. He is "Clover Plumbing." U might remember him too. How long ago was it when you were there?


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

yep thet be the ones and I deliver to your dads place to. you still over that way or did you guys move like everyone eles to i used deliverd to about six outfits thatway truck loads to every one


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;915439 said:


> I can unload them in crystal lake if you want to drive out here.


Thanks buddy if we dont get them out tonight or early tomorrow we may head out your way. It is a bit of a haul for us out to you.



metallihockey88;915441 said:


> Ill talk to my plow guy he's got a bobcat and is about 20min from ya. Ill let you know


Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;915456 said:


> I know the yellow truck was/is Auburn Supply. Not sure about red truck. Cooper Supply??? maybe a couple others. U just drive for them or do I know you? If you delivered to me then you delivered to my dad as well. He is "Clover Plumbing." U might remember him too. How long ago was it when you were there?


How are you and your dad doin for work? I've pretty much been outta work for like 8 months. Couple siders here and there but dyin. Everyone can't afford to do it or find some clown to do it for nothin and screw it up and can't afford to fix it again


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;915465 said:


> Thanks buddy if we dont get them out tonight or early tomorrow we may head out your way. It is a bit of a haul for us out to you.
> 
> Thanks man I appreciate it


Oh I wouldn't be able to help ya til like monday unfortunately


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRSHMAN63;915464 said:


> yep thet be the ones and I deliver to your dads place to. you still over that way or did you guys move like everyone eles to i used deliverd to about six outfits thatway truck loads to every one


You ever deliver stuff to DAM plumbing or martin peterson? We used to get a ton of stuff from both companies


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRSHMAN63;915464 said:


> yep thet be the ones and I deliver to your dads place to. you still over that way or did you guys move like everyone eles to i used deliverd to about six outfits thatway truck loads to every one


Yeah we are still in New Lenox. Not many guys left around here. My company and my dads have been around a LONG time so we have good clients.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

yes that is the two places and I worked for them 6 years ago i now work for a cement outfit


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

was over that way about a month and a half ago and saw carefrees shop still there???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;915467 said:


> How are you and your dad doin for work? I've pretty much been outta work for like 8 months. Couple siders here and there but dyin. Everyone can't afford to do it or find some clown to do it for nothin and screw it up and can't afford to fix it again


Actualyh a pretty darn good year. Last year was right on par with three years ago, and this year we have actually had a bit of an increase in work. The only problem is that I have been work twice as hard for the same amount of money. My problem is getting paid. I'm about to hire out someone to go collect my cash. I could buy a new truck, skid steer, and semi if I could get paid. I could go on for ever. Sory for that minor rant. Anyway, things are not too bad.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

metallihockey88;915473 said:


> You ever deliver stuff to DAM plumbing or martin peterson? We used to get a ton of stuff from both companies


hey where was dam plumingused to deliver all over the city and south side mac,sullivan clover that place on gougar and larawayl&r trench off of old harlem and laraway


----------



## metallihockey88

That's good to hear someones doin good. All the big companies are downsizin like crazy and the smaller ones are gettin stiffed on money a lot. Gettin to the point where I won't start work on any decent size job til after a decent size deposit clears


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got your PM DIRSCHMAN. Yeah that was me. I think I remember you. Lot of guys comming through so its hard to remember


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRSHMAN63;915482 said:


> hey where was dam plumingused to deliver all over the city and south side mac,sullivan clover that place on gougar and larawayl&r trench off of old harlem and laraway


Dam is in melrose park but worked all over the place in the city


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

yeah I hear yah I ve been out of work for 2 yrs due to a work related accident tore 2 tendions and severed 3 nerves in left arm and 6 surgeries. Hey me and a couple of my gumba's like to go and bust heads for no payment hahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There are a lot of plumbers around chicago. I pretty much do septic systems. Tried to get myself specialized. We have great name recognition and we do great work. Just honest and up front with customers and they really appreciate it. I guess its paying off.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

metallihockey88;915490 said:


> Dam is in melrose park but worked all over the place in the city


eat side of la grange/45 in the industrial park on a dead end block????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If any snow is going to fall, let it wait a few hours because I am headed into the city for a party. Gotta go. See you all later


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

yeah I have someone who's still at aaburn and say there not doin so well. i should have takin the job at porter pipe but didn't want to go to355 and north ave every day


----------



## metallihockey88

They're all gettin hit hard. I go through banner usually and they are hurtin. All the small places are dead


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;915492 said:


> There are a lot of plumbers around chicago. I pretty much do septic systems. Tried to get myself specialized. We have great name recognition and we do great work. Just honest and up front with customers and they really appreciate it. I guess its paying off.


Yea there's no septic by me. Always wanted to learn about it though. There's tons of em out there


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

metallihockey88;915518 said:


> Yea there's no septic by me. Always wanted to learn about it though. There's tons of em out there


yep the economy is bad i work now for a cement outfit driven a mixer and last year sucked from what i was told a few freinds.some of them who bought the big house in new lenox lockport ect ect now have lost due to no money


----------



## Mark13

Im bored, can't wait for snow. Truck is sitting in the driveway all ready to go.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey mark where are you guys FF at I was ffand medic for about 10 yrs not f/t POC


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah guys! Not much out there bit it was enough. Left the house around 5ish am and got home around 4pm. Going to bed for a few hours.I have to go back and touch a couple up from where the cars where parked. Figure I'll leave around 5 again! Hey I heard 1-3 inchs tomorrow evening. Lets hope so.


----------



## Mark13

DIRSHMAN63;915537 said:


> hey mark where are you guys FF at I was ffand medic for about 10 yrs not f/t POC


My dad is a FF on Woodstock and Full time on Skokie. I'm in the FF2 class right now and ride with Woodstock. I'm also an EMT B and my dad used to be a paramedic but dropped it.


----------



## 2003ctd

Another chance of light snow is possible monday night into early
tuesday...especially for portions of the outlook area south of
interstate 80.

Current long range computer models indicate the potential for a
significant winter storm which may affect portions of the midwest
during the latter half of next week. This storm could produce a
combination of accumulating snow...and mixed precipitation across
the region. At this distance...it is too early to determine the
exact strength and ultimate path of this storm system. However...
Persons planning travel across the midwest during the thursday
through saturday period should continue to monitor the latest
forecasts and statements from the national weather service for
information on this developing winter storm.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

God i hope so this big hear it comes it's gonna be a doosie and turn into nothin #$%^^&&*)))___(^@@[email protected]#$%^&*(


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;915471 said:


> Oh I wouldn't be able to help ya til like monday unfortunately


well if we dont get em out by then ill let ya know! lol


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;915676 said:


> well if we dont get em out by then ill let ya know! lol


12-3 tomorrow.......


----------



## 84deisel

We got a full push and full salt run.There was more snow than I expected. I took out one of my backup trucks and gave it a good workout even saw a truck pass by on thorndale that had some "classy" tail ilghts on it .I have the same ones on my pickup.


----------



## stroker79

What kind of truck? I was on thorndale a bunch and my tail lights are led and i think they are classy, lol


----------



## 84deisel

I was in a 550 dump white cab rusty brown dump on thorndale west of york plowing corfu foods.


----------



## stroker79

I meant the truck that passed by, not your truck.


----------



## 84deisel

It was your pickup as it had classy on the sides and rear window


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a quiet night, one lot too touch up in am.


----------



## stroker79

84deisel;915831 said:


> It was your pickup as it had classy on the sides and rear window


Ha nice. Yeah I was looking for a lot to check up on that hadn't been too.


----------



## REAPER

Last 2 winters were so good I guess we got spoiled and forgot how some years there was no snow at all in December.

Sure wish I was out yelling at someone about their driving or screaming at the lady that just took a spot I made to back into.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Yes, This December sucks!


----------



## SnowMatt13

looks like maybe only a dusting today.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hopefully we can at least get a salt run out of this one later today....


----------



## anj4ever6236

It sucked yesterday I live in evanston and der was now even an inch of snow I cross mccormick and there is like 2 inchs already aaaaaaa I'm going to go crazy...and I'm going to get bald before my time..i only plowed 2 lots yesterday


----------



## dlcs

I' m sure we will at least get a salting out of this. its on its way, hopefully a inch for an easy push but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## erkoehler

Salt run would be nice, plow w/ salt would be nicer!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like this one is going to be a direct hit... My feelings are a quick 1-2 inchs of powder and its gone before 8pm. Its already closing in on the Mississippi! This could cap off a very good weekend!


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I had a busy weekend. I can say only the strong will survive. I have had 2 drivers that would for the same place I do either not show up to work or call off. Just ment more work for me thats for sure. 

Snow on the weekends is wonderful for me. I wish my weekend was like this every week. Course that isnt going to happen. It was nice to get stackable snow for sure


----------



## anj4ever6236

well hopefully it does hit dey keep sayin a big is coming and all we get is rain dat does not even freeze


----------



## the new boss 92

this so called big storm is going to be like the last one, a dud. and thats what i am going to keep thinking so it might be nice and come our way!


----------



## erkoehler

My buddy is in marengo and says its snowing


----------



## REAPER

anj4ever6236;916377 said:


> well hopefully it does hit dey keep sayin a big is coming and all we get is rain dat does not even freeze


English please.

This is not a B96 rap board for teens. 

Storm is tracking to the south of us northern guys.


----------



## anj4ever6236

ha ha ha funny


----------



## WilliamOak

anj4ever6236;916451 said:


> ha ha ha funny


lol, I thought it was.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;916427 said:


> My buddy is in marengo and says its snowing


Clear sky here in McHenry.

Just called my daughter in Davenport, Iowa and it is just starting there. Light fluffy stuff but is sticking. With the movement being southeast I don't see us getting anything tonight out of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER;916429 said:


> English please.
> 
> This is not a B96 rap board for teens.
> 
> Storm is tracking to the south of us northern guys.[/QUOTE
> 
> nice.........
> 
> i thinks its to far south for a push


----------



## 84deisel

I am in marengo and not even a flake all day so far.


----------



## erkoehler

Maybe he is screwing with me!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just came back from Sams Club with the wife, looked at the radar and it looks to be falling apart...Are you serious? We can't catch a break... This is getting sad. Still hoping for a salt run!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

WilliamOak;916455 said:


> lol, I thought it was.


Sh!t....It is!!!!:laughing:

Good thing Reaper said something cause I was just about to!!


----------



## KJ Cramer

It is falling all apart and heading south on top of it. Doubt there will be anything to push especially for people to the North. By the looks of it that Christmas "storm" has fallen apart too, but that is kind of far out, but even accuweather has backed off of it, and they are usually the ones saying there is a ton of snow coming, even though they are wrong 90% of the time. Only time will tell. Tough luck none-the-less.

I would like to hear what Scott and TLS have to say. TLS is probably still out pushing all the snow they got over there.


----------



## erkoehler

The lack of Plowing sure is giving me a ton of snowmobile prep time.


----------



## REAPER

KJ Cramer;916707 said:


> By the looks of it that Christmas "storm" has fallen apart too,


Not to mention it is on the exact same path this one is on. :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## WilliamOak

KJ Cramer;916707 said:


> It is falling all apart and heading south on top of it. Doubt there will be anything to push especially for people to the North. By the looks of it that Christmas "storm" has fallen apart too, but that is kind of far out, but even accuweather has backed off of it, and they are usually the ones saying there is a ton of snow coming, even though they are wrong 90% of the time. Only time will tell. Tough luck none-the-less.
> 
> I would like to hear what Scott and TLS have to say. TLS is probably still out pushing all the snow they got over there.


We wont be hearing from tim for a while if my estimates are correct lol. 2"-4" an hour for him is what I heard lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Tim got 17-20 inches all within 8 hours.


----------



## Dissociative

has anyone heard from scottL in the last 2-3 weeks??..


----------



## erkoehler

I have not. Don't have his cell number anymore either.


----------



## affekonig

I finally got out with Scott the other day and he asks if I'm milking him....Haha. No future weather predictions though. Scott, where are you?


----------



## scottL

Hey guys,

Been running full out for a while. Plowing, kids, consulting, multiple source headaches, paper work ... wash and repeat.

Affekong ... your not milking it :laughing::crying: You can't milk a bull without playing hurt. We'll get ya next event - ahead of time. Sorry Diss .... I've been too heads down to reach back out to you. Maybe the 27th we can all grab a beer. 


As for the weather ..... 
Mon into Tue ... a light wave may produce up to an inch for the north il area including dupage. Not real impressive. But, this rides a front along the rain/snow line which extends into Tuesday evening. Another PITA snow fog event if I were to guess ... 1-3" drawn out over 20 hours is possible. 

Thr/Fri ...The more accurate model maps are not far enough a long. The longer term global model which the tv heads use ... is showing a two day event with a lot of moisture from the golf and creating probably 3-4 unique heavy burst with snow fog through out. Could run nearly 40 hours. However, this model shows it being mostly rain. Know more in a day or two.....

Over all a lot of disturbed air. This means snow fog can develop over head with little notice and product these nagging drawn out spurts. ( I long for the days when snow would come in from the rockies, last several hours and depart cleanly so we can time our resources )


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Scott i thought you were dead


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone salting tonight/ early am? Just got home from the Blackhawks game, (Detroit Sucks!) and noticed some lots have a slight dusting on them, with low temps tonight, im thinking zero tolerance accounts should be done.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;916881 said:


> The lack of Plowing sure is giving me a ton of snowmobile prep time.


I want to go snowmobiling.


----------



## erkoehler

I don't think that I will be salting........haven't really seen any snow in N. IL


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;917539 said:


> I want to go snowmobiling.


I got the itch to ride really bad the last week or so.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;917542 said:


> I got the itch to ride really bad the last week or so.


What kinda sled do you have?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;917540 said:


> I don't think that I will be salting........haven't really seen any snow in N. IL


I just looked at the radar and there is like nothing left of that little storm that brought the dusting tonight. I think im going to pass also, and worry about it in the morning if I get a phone call.

I got the itch to ride too! But on 2 wheels, a little cold though.


----------



## Post Mowing

i pulled the chutches off the sled to clean them looks like i better get them done


----------



## metallihockey88

Can't wait to get out of this snowless hell and up to the UP this week and tear up them trails


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;917548 said:


> What kinda sled do you have?


2008 Ski Doo XP Renegade 800


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;917597 said:


> 2008 Ski Doo XP Renegade 800


Geez that thing must be a beast. Rode a 600 last year that was a monster got it to top at 103


----------



## dlcs

*Heads up!*

I just got in from salting a few of my high maintenance accounts. Just a dusting now but its turning foggy and it was freezing to my truck. You guys may want to check your accounts in the morning. I'm 2 hr west of you guys so it could be headed your way.


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;917602 said:


> Geez that thing must be a beast. Rode a 600 last year that was a monster got it to top at 103


Its a great sled 

Might throw a clutch kit in it at some point this winter. Otherwise it is stock except studs in the track.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Predicting 34 -35 degrees next week when that "storm" passes through, and thats where I am, down south its probably going to be warmer. Next week will be rain for sure with temps like that. I WANT SNOW.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;917597 said:


> 2008 Ski Doo XP Renegade 800


Saweeeet

I'm currently sledless but would like to find something halfway soon. Probably a 440 or 600.


----------



## dheavychevy38

What you looking for mark ? I know a got that has some yamahas forsale .


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;917630 said:


> Saweeeet
> 
> I'm currently sledless but would like to find something halfway soon. Probably a 440 or 600.


Liquid cooled for performance and rider forward technology are the two main things I would look for. All depending on your budget.


----------



## affekonig

I'm looking for a beater sled if anybody has one. I'm talking beater and cheap.


----------



## erkoehler

Who is salting?


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;917811 said:


> Who is salting?


I just got back.

Crystal Lake got a good dusting that missed McHenry so I went and checked my lot. Lot was OK because of previous salt on it but had to throw some on steps and walks as they were glazing over.

Not much but it is something considering all the hub-bub about getting up to four inch's Saturday and Sunday! :angry:


----------



## erkoehler

Going out now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went out around 2ish and finished up around 4.... Not everybody needed it but there were a few slippery spots on a several lots.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Just got back from salting all my accounts... Every single one was white!

Was out by 1:00 AM!


----------



## metallihockey88

affekonig;917716 said:


> I'm looking for a beater sled if anybody has one. I'm talking beater and cheap.


If your still lookin in feb ill have a sled for you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*more bad news*

com' on already


----------



## erkoehler

Local radio said 2-4 tonight for mchenry and lake county. 1-2 down south.


----------



## scottL

Tonight .... Snow starting around 2:am Tue .... Leaving around 10:am and snow fog until 2m. 2-4 inches at the moment. System will some in two main burst. Another drawn out event....clients will be waking up wondering why their lots are not done because that will be about when the two burst will take a break then the second burst will kick in..... :crying:

The bigger storm looks to be coming a bit sooner .... Wed in to Thur ... rain/snow line has moved us closer to snow ... but, looks like an ice event at the moment..... Lot of change.


I really miss the days a storm would come from Colorado or Alberto ... move in then move out all in a single storm ... not drawn out for days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

More bad news is right. According that map its going to be all ice, which means that it will most likely move a little farther north than that image. Same as that last "big one." Lets hope that it will change back to all snow on the back side and give us something to play around with!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've seen a possible 3-6 when it does change back x-mas day....


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks like work early early


----------



## the new boss 92

i can take all these little storms, but 5+ inches wold be hell of a nice push to!


----------



## 2003ctd

******! Real ******!!!!:realmad::realmad:


----------



## ultimate plow

Thats not good at all


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;917680 said:


> What you looking for mark ? I know a got that has some yamahas forsale .


I'm looking for something just to go out and have some fun with. I don't need the latest and greatest but I want more then an old beat up sled that's not to trust worthy. Nothing to big either, I'm not that big of a person so I don't need a bit sled to carry me around. What do they have for sale?



erkoehler;917697 said:


> Liquid cooled for performance and rider forward technology are the two main things I would look for. All depending on your budget.


I'm trying to keep the budget on the lower end of things so the newer sleds are probably out. I have ridden a Yamaha Phazer with the new rider forward tech and I really enjoyed it compared to the older layout with your feet out in front of you and sitting low. I would mostly ride around the fields at friends, on the lake at a friends vacation home in N. Wi and then just the ditches sometimes. I'm not real big or tall so I don't need a 700+ cc sled, a 440-600 would be plenty and still light enough for me to throw around.


----------



## Bird21

Looks to be an interesting week ahead........ I just want SNOW!!!!!!!!!! 

I think tomarrow it will be a better forecast for us.... To far out to really tell yet.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;917990 said:


> More bad news is right. According that map its going to be all ice, which means that it will most likely move a little farther north than that image. Same as that last "big one." Lets hope that it will change back to all snow on the back side and give us something to play around with!


You are a sick man Clifford! u need to get out more often!


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

yeah this weeks storm looks like its going to be a big mess, And Thursday looks like it could be all rain.


----------



## Bird21

Give it some time, forecasts can change.. Remember the big one a couple of weeks ago??? The forecasters blew that one outta scale. I am still thinking all snow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

we'll know more tomorrow.......it may be a duplicate of the last path....... southwest Wisc, Northwest Illinois........ as long as we get something......the blanket keeps getting built up above us........easier for clippers to come over a snow pack.......these storms are all from the south. The pattern still hasn't changed to allow our snow to come through the Dakota's.


----------



## dlcs

Freezing rain and sleet still makes us money. but I look for it to change its track some more, how often do they nail it two days ahead of time?


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

HEY WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GO TO WORK AND MAKE SIX FIGURES A YEAR AND STILL BE WRONG 88.95% OF THE TIME AND STILL HAVE A FRICKIN JOB !!!!!!!!:laughing: OH YAH i ALMOST FORGOT BEING A PLUMBER:laughing:JUST KIDDIN SULLIVAN


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRSHMAN63;919162 said:


> HEY WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GO TO WORK AND MAKE SIX FIGURES A YEAR AND STILL BE WRONG 88.95% OF THE TIME AND STILL HAVE A FRICKIN JOB !!!!!!!!:laughing: OH YAH i ALMOST FORGOT BEING A PLUMBER:laughing:JUST KIDDIN SULLIVAN


Six figures!!!!! Oh I wish. I hardley make 5 figures. All my proffits go right back into the company. I've learned that owning a business is a looooong term investment.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sullivan we had your money all of could go out and get new rigs with brand new plows already installed! Must be nice...


----------



## stroker79

Good news, my cats are now trained to do the snow dance so we should be in luck for the rest of the year.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

YEAH I KNOW i AM JUST MESSIN WITH YA. GOTTA FRIEND OF MINE WHOM WANTS ME TO HELP HIM OPEN A PLOW AND LAWN SERVICE PLACE EQUIPTMENT AND PARTS AND SERVICE TO COMPETE WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER OUTTFITS BUT I CAN'T SAY I WOULD BE A WISE INVESTMENT EXSPECIALY NOW OF TIMES i NEED TO DO SOMETHING MORE GARENTEED


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

Hey pushin was walkin across that chuch parking lot a slipped hahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This clipper like system that's moving in looks to be right on target! Hopefully it will drop a quick 2 or 3 inchs and get out of here before morning rush...but we all know that never seems to be the way.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone hear any updates for tonight? Still 1"-3"?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's what i heard..Up too 2 inchs tonight and another 1 inch possible tomorrow morning..


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

DistinctiveDave;919242 said:


> Anyone hear any updates for tonight? Still 1"-3"?


ALL THE WEATHER STUF FOR HEAR SHOW PRIMARLY UP NORTH 1-3 FAR AND DOWN SOUTH BY ME 1 INCH OR A DUSTING i WANT MORE SO FAR THIS YEAR SUXS


----------



## DistinctiveDave

DIRSHMAN63;919253 said:


> ALL THE WEATHER STUF FOR HEAR SHOW PRIMARLY UP NORTH 1-3 FAR AND DOWN SOUTH BY ME 1 INCH OR A DUSTING i WANT MORE SO FAR THIS YEAR SUXS


Can you please stop with the caps, your giving me a headache.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRSHMAN63 please hit the the CAP LOCK. Caps are hard to read thanks, by the way i start off in oak forest


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking good for tonight

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...ite=NC&type=SIR&anim=1&level=regional&large=1


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well here is an update. We finally got our plows out and hooked up. We met our boss Jason in mchenry! Little far but we got the lots we are doing and we drove the hour and half back here to north downtown. Our lots are in Orland Park. Our salt is over in lombard? So tonight looks like we may be heading down the the way south side. We are going to bed for a bit. Maybe see some of you guys out later!


----------



## the new boss 92

well i got the call for tomarrow moring will be leaving at about 6 if there is enough snow on the ground, lets hope for 1.5 inch!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What lots in Orland Park. I'm in Orland almost every day. I know "Pushin" is there too.


----------



## stroker79

ohiogreenworks;919348 said:


> Well here is an update. We finally got our plows out and hooked up. We met our boss Jason in mchenry! Little far but we got the lots we are doing and we drove the hour and half back here to north downtown. Our lots are in Orland Park. Our salt is over in lombard? So tonight looks like we may be heading down the the way south side. We are going to bed for a bit. Maybe see some of you guys out later!


Wow, lombard is not even close to orland park.

Good luch though, I still think its funny that you have come out here to plow, LOL. I hope it pays off for you!


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

*S n o w c o m i n g*

:redbouncepurplebouok guys just got an up date from my guy s from IDOT HWY He just got called in work a full group 25 trucks snow starting between 9.00 and 11.30 tonight 2to 3 from ther weather forecaster for the state of IL distric wide call out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i roll thru orland park too and lombard is a haul for salt


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There's no good way to get from Orland to Lombard. That sucks. I am plowing 3 lots in Lombard. Maybe I'll see ya. I have "Sullivan Septic" on the back of truck. Yell if you see me.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

one is the meijer and one is at the corner of 131st and la grange rd. I guess the only place we can get salt for this company is lombard. I really don't know what to expect yet we just kinda gotta roll with what were given I guess. Stroker, this is just an experiment to see if its worth chasing snow. I really think it will be worth it if we have a normal chicago winter. Compared to what we would have back home and the money we would make we will come out way ahead being here but all this driving is A LOT different than home lol.


----------



## 2003ctd

SullivanSeptic;919397 said:


> There's no good way to get from Orland to Lombard. That sucks. I am plowing 3 lots in Lombard. Maybe I'll see ya. I have "Sullivan Septic" on the back of truck. Yell if you see me.


What lots do you do in lombard? One of our big accounts in lombard is the Jewel and enchanted castle property..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

There is a Meijer in Orland? Wow, I guess I don't pay attention when I drive around becasue i can't picture it. 131st and LaGrange is either the new mall there or the Marquette bank lot.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

SullivanSeptic;919418 said:


> There is a Meijer in Orland? Wow, I guess I don't pay attention when I drive around becasue i can't picture it. 131st and LaGrange is either the new mall there or the Marquette bank lot.


There is not a meijer in orland a t that intersection gas city on NE corner NW is jewel foods SW high school SE chase bank aldi foods new shopping center


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

How ever the new meijer is going to be at 159 harlem old value city soon and chines resturant by natiional city bank new BK


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;919418 said:


> There is a Meijer in Orland? Wow, I guess I don't pay attention when I drive around becasue i can't picture it. 131st and LaGrange is either the new mall there or the Marquette bank lot.


Lol I guess so it says it is on S Harlem Rd? What is the northwest corner of lagrange and 131st? Also, for us lombard is not too bad for salt, we will pick it up on the way down from north of downtown where we are lol. If i see ya I will try to flag ya down! What time you going out?


----------



## the new boss 92

the snow is falling in carol stream right now not heavy at all though.


----------



## REAPER

Starting to see flakes fall here in 60050 as well.


----------



## JCE

About 1/2 inch in Aurora already. Coming down nice and steady! If any of you are looking for a sub, see my thread.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92903


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

Snow has pretty much came to a halt in Naperville.....
Still looking for work, havent gotten a single call yet this year.
98 F250, 8ft Western pro plow
7 years experience, avail 24/7
Frank 630-544-9664


----------



## REAPER

Soon as I am done with work at 3AM CST I am heading out to load truck and get some heavy salt on this before morning traffic. payup


----------



## Chipmunk

Does anybody know the current snow accumulations in Rockford?
Have about ~1.5" in Freeport.


----------



## REAPER

I would bet Rockford has the same as you.

Salt loaded and coffee made. Time to hit the lots to be opened at 7A.

Hope everyone can get out and do something with this taste. :salute:


----------



## erkoehler

How much is in mchenry?


----------



## T-MAN

1/2" here. Salt run


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;919689 said:


> How much is in mchenry?


we have 1.5


----------



## T-MAN

2" Down in Beach Park now, grabbing a cup of joe, radar check, another load of salt and back at it. Looks like at least another inch looking at the radar. ussmileyflag


----------



## FEFMedia

Another night out.. a couple inches in Elk Grove. I am sure I am doing clean up tonight.


----------



## billzrx7

just checked noaa.gov ..... 1-2 inches wednesday, snow and rain wintery mix the rest of the week off and on


----------



## the new boss 92

1 to 2 tomarrow and 90% chance tomarrow nightpayup


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Plowed and salted everything, we will end up touching up and salting everything again tonight.

Gotta love these little storms.

Time for some sleep.


----------



## stroker79

Salt is the key here with this snow. Plow it and salt it and its blacktop in 10 minutes. I dont dont even think ill have any cleanup.

Thanks Craig!! payup:laughingayup


----------



## erkoehler

Plowed everything once this am.


----------



## ajslands

stupid windy city snow, when is it gonna snow in detroit??:realmad:


----------



## cplmac

Just got in, 16 hours straight and I'm absolutely beat. Looks like I'll be getting called in to plow some more here in about 4 hours. Good night.


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker you weren't in glendale hights by any chance were you?


----------



## stroker79

nope. Desplaines and wooddale


----------



## Midwest Pond

lots of coffee today

:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce

good day in the truck payup gotta love when you have no idea what day it is anymore


----------



## the new boss 92

ok then i saw an identical truck. same color, same plow, and lightly tinted windows.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wish they could all go this good! 14hrs of playing in the snow! Hope tomorrow evening/nights gives us ALL some snow before it changes to sleet, freezing rain and than all rain..


----------



## Midwest Pond

I agree Pushin 2........ gotta love about 3" snowfalls....... enough to keep you busy, and not enough to break your truck


----------



## FEFMedia

Just got home from the Day job.. time for dinner and a nap. Going out for Clean up tonight. And then back to daytime job tomorrow. Hmm.. when does the body say enough is enough?


----------



## Chipmunk

REAPER;919676 said:


> I would bet Rockford has the same as you.
> 
> Salt loaded and coffee made. Time to hit the lots to be opened at 7A.
> 
> Hope everyone can get out and do something with this taste. :salute:


Pretty much as soon as I posted that, I decided to load up and head out.
Was a tough call, in the end, we left it up to the property owner who told us to push.
Its a 2" trigger that needs cleared by 6AM, but as of 5AM had ~1.5" to ~1.75".

Close enough, lol.

Tommorrow, Wednesday, is going to be a headache with freezing rain, since Salt is on request.

Just have to wait and see.


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;920421 said:


> ok then i saw an identical truck. same color, same plow, and lightly tinted windows.


so wait your saying there is two purple trucks in chi-town?


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;920683 said:


> so wait your saying there is two purple trucks in chi-town?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Too bad we can't have it snow like this every other day!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well our first night in chicago went really well...we did the access roads at the new aldi and shopping center at 131st and lagrange. We did couple places in calumet city and dolton. We also did the value city (new meijer) on harlem which turned out to be crazy! Apparently only next to the building had been plowed this year so we plowed about 12in on the rest of the parking lot. I think we got about 14.5 hours in and the salt location in lombard wasn't too bad. Kinda on the way for us.


----------



## SnowMatt13

still chasing it.....been in since 2 am....now it's somewhat of a mix.
very long 3" of snow, more than I expected though.
Everyone be safe the next few days.......


----------



## stroker79

the new boss 92;920421 said:


> ok then i saw an identical truck. same color, same plow, and lightly tinted windows.


The tell tale sign was if it had my company logo on the back window and on the lower door.

Unless I was sleeping at the wheel and didnt realize it :laughing:


----------



## stroker79

FEFMedia;920651 said:


> Just got home from the Day job.. time for dinner and a nap. Going out for Clean up tonight. And then back to daytime job tomorrow. Hmm.. when does the body say enough is enough?


Be careful, sometimes it wont give you any warning when its "enough".

Ive dozed off at more than one intersection before, LOL. Luckily it was brief and the horns woke me.


----------



## stroker79

tls22;920683 said:


> so wait your saying there is two purple trucks in chi-town?


You like purple, dont you :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just came back from Chilli's with my family and have to say its getting very slippery out there...Time to hit the bed because I think maybe a salt run in the early A.M. Everybody be careful and watch out for dumb drivers.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;920810 said:


> Too bad we can't have it snow like this every other day!


December of the year 2000......... every monday, weds, and a weekend storm

11 pushes before New Years......... I remember that year well


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;920888 said:


> You like purple, dont you :realmad:


lol i think what hes trying to say is you own a purple truck, when its blue!


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;921385 said:


> lol i think what hes trying to say is you own a purple truck, when its blue!


 shhhhh! Its a jersey thing apparently, I mean they are pretty badass seeing as how they got their combined snow totals for the past decade in 1 event..... lol


----------



## tls22

WilliamOak;921432 said:


> shhhhh! Its a jersey thing apparently, I mean they are pretty badass seeing as how they got their combined snow totals for the past decade in 1 event..... lol


I think you might have a whole inch coming your way...you might want to start relocating some of those piles in the driveways you have


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;921440 said:


> I think you might have a whole inch coming your way...you might want to start relocating some of those piles in the driveways you have


Wow a whole inch. I think ill rent a bobcat for this storm b/c theres no way just a truck can handle it!


----------



## REAPER

Let's do it again. Salt is loaded and on way out to lay it thick and pray I don't have to drive in it later.


----------



## KJ Cramer

WilliamOak;921445 said:


> Wow a whole inch. I think ill rent a bobcat for this storm b/c theres no way just a truck can handle it!


Bobcat! s#!+ You will probably need a loader with a blower and an 8' chute to get that amount of snow up over the top of all these piles around here. :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I think we are going to need umbrellas for this one!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah it's going to be wet not white! It's sounds like are only hope is for it to change back over on Christmas evening or night to get at least a salt run out of this one... There's always January!!!


----------



## affekonig

Finally got out to play a couple times in the past few days and I'm a happy man. Both trucks are working perfectly and I haven't had a single breakdown yet. It seemed like there was problem ever couple hours with at least one of the trucks last year. 

Holy sh*t, I'm a Jeep believer now! I had been driving the F250 for the first couple times out, but I had somebody else in it yesterday and I took the Jeep. That thing is awesome! Plowing with a stick wasn't bad at all either. It actually feels sooo easy on the truck. There's never any slamming into gear and I'm not worried about it getting hot. I had no problems with the clutch and never felt like I was wearing it any more than sitting in traffic. Sweet. Go get yourself a Jeep!

Glad everone got some hours in.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i used to plow with stick.......I loved how you could float up a driveway and be in reverse by the time your dropping plow........

i miss that truck


----------



## erkoehler

Finally finished salting, lots were very icy.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Roads and lots just starting to ice up in the Tinley Park area. Definetly a salt run after work. It looks like the temps are going to raise tonight to keep it all rain.


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing here in crystal lake!


----------



## WilliamOak

As in Cary! I was down in carol stream earlier today and it was all rain, nice to come home to snow lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;922339 said:


> As in Cary! I was down in carol stream earlier today and it was all rain, nice to come home to snow lol.


you have a very nice looking truck i seen you at advantage trailer while i was on my way home for lunch.


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;922389 said:


> you have a very nice looking truck i seen you at advantage trailer while i was on my way home for lunch.


No sh*t man really? lol shoulda stopped me! I wish advantage was closer to me, seems like a great place and now I know why 02duramax raves about it lol. And compliments are always very appreciated.


----------



## the new boss 92

i was going to but i was on a time frame, i had to be in bloomingdale in 10 minuets and i was going to opposite way other wise i would have. they service a lot of different plows and they do good work aswell. kinda high on trailer prices though


----------



## the new boss 92

we got about 1/4 inch in carol stream in about 15 minuets!


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea comin down real hard out here too. Got some accumulation occuring


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;922405 said:


> i was going to but i was on a time frame, i had to be in bloomingdale in 10 minuets and i was going to opposite way other wise i would have. they service a lot of different plows and they do good work aswell. kinda high on trailer prices though


lol, yea I didnt check on their prices for trailers b/c I'm not in the market for one but everything else seemed reasonable.



metallihockey88;922409 said:


> Yea comin down real hard out here too. Got some accumulation occuring


Whats the situation with your truck now? Did they total it or is it gettin fixed? I was 6 in away from gettin side swiped yeaterday and immediatley thought of your truck lol.


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol thanx. Its not totaled 12k in damage. Eta was right after new years but the new bed side got wrecked in shipping. Said it looked worse then my wrecked one so lookin more like the week after new years now. Just can't catch a damn break


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing nicely still! Hoping the rain stays south and I can plow!


----------



## FEFMedia

Rain here in Warrenville. Just so everyone is keeping up to date


----------



## ultimate plow

snowing like hell again. Traffic is a nightmare. Roads are completly covered.


----------



## Bird21

So is this the Freezing Rain, or the sleet, it is sure not rain here in Barrington....... Big snow flakes, roads covered, salting and isles are underway......... I sure hope they blew this forecast!!!!!! That would mean alot of snow.....


----------



## metallihockey88

Huge flakes comin down heavy here. Be at an inch soon


----------



## Bird21

So what do the weather experts on this site believe will happen with this one??? Looks as the cold is holding its ground.


----------



## FEFMedia

IDOT is calling for FULL group NOW. No ETA on snow, or anything. Basically all hands on deck.


----------



## Bird21

I have been watching the radar and as the moisture moves North it turns into snow. From what the forecast were showing this was not in the cards, they had everything but Heavy snow.. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## ultimate plow

Theres enough to plow. It changed over to this sleet crap now though. Were going to have to hit high traffic accounts. The industrials can wait. I really just want to sit home with the girlfriend.


----------



## ultimate plow

Bird21;922527 said:


> I have been watching the radar and as the moisture moves North it turns into snow. From what the forecast were showing this was not in the cards, they had everything but Heavy snow.. I guess we will see what happens.


Im sure it will change over soon bud.


----------



## metallihockey88

ultimate plow;922530 said:


> I really just want to sit home with the girlfriend.


She sittin right next to you or what? Lol


----------



## Bird21

Well it is work either way.


----------



## FEFMedia

I just want some sleep.. only full night sleep i have had was sunday night for about a week now


----------



## dlcs

Now were back to heavy freezing rain. I wish it would make up its mind. Oh well out we go to spread some payup.


----------



## stroker79

Sleep? Oh cmon!

Thus could be the only snow if the season! 

We have just about an inch in Schaumburg. Seems like a little break right now. But it's a sleet rain mix right now.


----------



## Mark13

Was snowing pretty hard here in Woodstock, huge flakes. Now I think it's sleeting.

I do need to go fix my plow. She had a rough night last night. Lost a pin, broke 2 cutting edge bolts, broke 1 bolt that holds my pro wing mounts to the blade and the 2nd bolt is about broke also.


----------



## WilliamOak

gettin the same stuff everyone is talking about. Really heavy snow for a while = 1" - 1.5" on the ground and now its sleeting or raining or whatever you wanna call it. re-arranged my ballast cuz I needed something to do lol.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I'm good with 7-8 hours of sleep every couple days. This is what we came to do! Bring on the snow/ice!!! payup


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Did a mid-day salting for everything. Figure get some sleep and go back out tonight. My office buildings are closed Thursday and Friday, and of course Sat. and Sunday, so my only concerns are a small church and breakfast and lunch diner/rest. 

Be careful out there!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey WilliamOak. Did I see you in on Tuesday morning at Finley rd & Butterfield Rd in Lombard? It was probably around 8 or 9 in the morning. I ws in a silver birch Chevy with my logo on the back.


----------



## erkoehler

Headed out


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;922676 said:


> Hey WilliamOak. Did I see you in on Tuesday morning at Finley rd & Butterfield Rd in Lombard? It was probably around 8 or 9 in the morning. I ws in a silver birch Chevy with my logo on the back.


Tuesday as in yesterday? I was around crystal lake / cary all day yesterday. I'm losing track of what day it is right now fast lol it took me way too long to figure that out lol.

Skilling says we're dont with the snow for now and the radar agreed with him lol. Lots of mixed precip / rain on the way for us. Hopefully it changes ASAP.


----------



## Gator Guy 26

Talked to my dad in Yorkville and he said its raining to the point it is melting the snow from the first couple storms......I have about 2" on the driveway and its sleeting now. Is it worth going out?? Will it all melt before the morning? Anyone have enough rain to melt the old snow?


----------



## dlcs

Gator Guy 26;922788 said:


> Talked to my dad in Yorkville and he said its raining to the point it is melting the snow from the first couple storms......I have about 2" on the driveway and its sleeting now. Is it worth going out?? Will it all melt before the morning? Anyone have enough rain to melt the old snow?


we have a layer of ice on are old snow but some has melted today with all the rain/freezing rain. They say rain right now but we are still getting freezing rain on some surfaces. I'd plow it, who kn ows if this is the right forcast.


----------



## Midwest Pond

do i plow, salt or take a Shop-Vac?


----------



## WilliamOak

At this rate everyone will be trading the plows for sponges. Might be time to put downy's paper towels to the ultimate test....


----------



## metallihockey88

Naw. Soft rubber cutting edges for all. Just turn the truck into big ol squeeges


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Good thing I bought some sham-wows at the 4x4 Jamboree this year. Now I have a use for them!


----------



## mklawnman

Looks like about 1" here NW of Milwaukee about 20min out, I just dont know we may be plowing slush by morning, suppose to be 33degrees by 5am here Im sure warmer down by you guys.


----------



## stroker79

I just got in. The rain is freezing to anything but plowed bare asphalt. Thats just running water.

It shows us in the mixed precip area but its a lie. Its rain.

I hate watching snow melt away!

Drive safe!!!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Gator Guy 26;922788 said:


> Talked to my dad in Yorkville and he said its raining to the point it is melting the snow from the first couple storms......I have about 2" on the driveway and its sleeting now. Is it worth going out?? Will it all melt before the morning? Anyone have enough rain to melt the old snow?


Just letting you know, in Lake Forest the snow on driveways dropped from 1.75" down to close to 1" in about two hours once the sleet changed over to rain. We're not plowing driveways unless they're zero tolerance. I think it's gonna be rain from this point on south of probably rt.120. Probably a mix further north.


----------



## T-MAN

Still snowing here, with a bit of sleet, freezing rain mixed in. Mostly snow, looks like about 1.5-2" today. Gonna go push it all off around 10 ussmileyflag
Cleaned up one of the 24/7's an hour ago. Nice easy pushing. They will both be closing by 11 tonight for 2 days. Nice and easy to plow with no cars


----------



## ChicagoPlower

T-MAN;923132 said:


> Still snowing here, with a bit of sleet, freezing rain mixed in. Mostly snow, looks like about 1.5-2" today. Gonna go push it all off around 10 ussmileyflag
> Cleaned up one of the 24/7's an hour ago. Nice easy pushing. They will both be closing by 11 tonight for 2 days. Nice and easy to plow with no cars


I'm doing the same with our lots. Nice and easy like you said. Time to put some good tunes on and have some fun.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

WilliamOak;923015 said:


> At this rate everyone will be trading the plows for sponges. Might be time to put downy's paper towels to the ultimate test....


What? Are you trying to reduce static cling? To be honest I really think Downy is going to do anything, just make a mess.


----------



## REAPER

Well it is down to bare concrete on my back steps. I shovel it each storm so I can use as a gage somewhat of what is going out. I use no salt so it gives me a more accurate adjustment storm to storm. 

It was white a hour ago. Now is bare concrete with rain melting surrounding piles where the snow is tossed.


----------



## WilliamOak

Vaughn Schultz;923183 said:


> What? Are you trying to reduce static cling? To be honest I really think Downy is going to do anything, just make a mess.


"the quilted quicker picker upper... BOUNTY" damnit. I was close, glad we have a resident expert in fabric softeners present though ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

ChicagoPlower;923118 said:


> Just letting you know, in Lake Forest the snow on driveways dropped from 1.75" down to close to 1" in about two hours once the sleet changed over to rain. We're not plowing driveways unless they're zero tolerance. I think it's gonna be rain from this point on south of probably rt.120. Probably a mix further north.


All rain in mchenry, have to cross border for snow.


----------



## 4wydnr

Saw two downed powerlines tonight. One I Marengo one in Garden Prairie. Not much fun to drive in.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

REAPER;923195 said:


> Well it is down to bare concrete on my back steps. I shovel it each storm so I can use as a gage somewhat of what is going out. I use no salt so it gives me a more accurate adjustment storm to storm.
> 
> It was white a hour ago. Now is bare concrete with rain melting surrounding piles where the snow is tossed.


So basically we are not plowing tonight? Lol


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Go Blackhawks! Niemi gets his 4th shutout of the season! :yow!:

Detroit Sucks!


----------



## the new boss 92

well i went outside to lock my truck and the damn thing has a 1/4 inch of ise all around it! yikes atleast i dont have to worry much about anything inside getting frozen!


----------



## dlcs

Ice storm warning for northeast illinois. Roads covered in ice yet or is it just elelavted areas?


----------



## Chipmunk

Ridott, ~5 miles east of Freeport has about 1/4" to 1/2" ice accumulation on non treated surfaces.
Very slick out.

Been up since 10AM monday morning. Luckily I was able to get in a full night sleep last night. If I didn't get that, I woulda lost it, lol.

With the lack of sleep, I'm am so lost. Unable to function efficiently, lol.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jusrt got done salting. Man it sucks out there. Got 3 downed trees and condos. Let hope the rain tomm will wash all this ice away.


----------



## Chipmunk

Yeah, its terrible out. Our accounts are salt on request only. Figured they may want salt this ice storm so I mounted the undertailgate spreader. Doesn't work. Not enoug hydraulic fluid. Damn it, lol.

Best to stay home unless absolutely necessary. Like, salting, lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Going to sleep, back out to Salt at 6 if it isn't a swimming pool by then.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going out to get stuff for beer cookies and rum browines.


----------



## Midwest Pond

pushing slushies around parking lots.............. time to get 2 hours sleep


----------



## REAPER

Tough call to make. Go and salt and temps go up 2* they say you are ripping em off salting water. Temp goes down a degree or 2 and you're a hero. 


I guess is a good time to go wash the truck that will guarantee temps go down.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

REAPER;923565 said:


> Tough call to make. Go and salt and temps go up 2* they say you are ripping em off salting water. Temp goes down a degree or 2 and you're a hero.


You couldnt have put it any better.

My parking lots were a sheet of ice, but once plowed they were water. I ended up not dropping salt for that reason. We will see if any calls come in the morning.


----------



## T-MAN

While plowing I salted only a few key areas. Every spot that was salted was a mess a few hours later, when I came back threw. Must have dilluted out, caused the pavement temp to drop, and then re froze. I re plowed everything that had been previously salted. Not much, but enough to piss me off.. I didnt drop another granule. 
2 tons on board ready and waiting for the 7am wakeup.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

All I want for Christmas is sleep.


----------



## erkoehler

Heading out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went out at 3am and almost fell on my a$$!!! Had to salt only 8 accounts due to the holiday all others are closed... Still holding on to a little hope for for the rain changing back to snow on Christmas Day, but I don't think I should hold my breath!


----------



## tls22

i love you guys...merry christmass



truly yours tls22


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well let hope it don't snow for 5 days or so. The trans just blew apart on the ford. Thank god it has 250k on it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So sorry about the trany R&R....but please don't ask for no snow! Do you have a good trans guy? If not there's a great one in Tinley not far from you..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can you get me his number. The one guy I knew about closed shop 5 years ago. 
Its now that I'm not asking for snow just hold off for about weds next week


----------



## NW Snow Removal

finishing up our second salt run of the morning. I wish this woulda been snow. Glad I educated the clients on how a half inch of ice is equivalent to 6 inches snow and we need multiple saltings.


----------



## ultimate plow

SHI* I havent even had time to post on here. We plowed everything and salted everything. Glad we have lots and lots of accounts that require zero tolerance. Man the plow was tripping a lot this morning with the hardpacked ice. 3 semi loads of salt in december gotta love it.


----------



## REAPER

DistinctiveDave;923570 said:


> You couldnt have put it any better.
> 
> My parking lots were a sheet of ice, but once plowed they were water. I ended up not dropping salt for that reason. We will see if any calls come in the morning.


After I read your post and you said "once plowed" I went and checked my lots. 
Good thing I did. 

I did mine yesterday and then gave a double dose of salt hoping it would keep the ice off. 
When I got there his morning there was at least 11/2 of ice on top of a thin layer of 3/4 inch snow. :crying:

Full plow and salt and man-o-man was that some big ice snowballs I was pushing. 
Glad I went and checked and dint go by my patio.  Got it done just in time for when the office lady got there with a few following her and they woulda been super pissed had I not had it done. This was the lot that did not get done in time when I blew the trans and holy moly you woulda thought they were snowed in with no food. 

Ice rink when I pulled in.








After 1st pass








Starting to build up. These spots are pretty close to the building. By the time I got to the lights in the middle I had to straight blade the ice-balls to the piles then continue my windrow runs. 








And , yeah, the time on the camera is still on daylight savings time so just subtract a hour if you give two bits.


----------



## JERRYJMJ

*Best Christmas Wishes*

Merry Christmas to you all .


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I got some sleep last night (I dont salt) Yet. It was a nice change of pace. However I am ready to work all weekend plowing again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lets hope so........but then agian i run a fire and FLOOD shop and we already have plenty of work lined up for the weekend......


----------



## ultimate plow

1-3 inches friday night thru sunday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

might be something later next week to start the new year off right


----------



## Dissociative

vaughn schultz;923599 said:


> all i want for christmas is sleep.


man up......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry for the delay R&R.. His name is Ed.. His company is Trans Eddies just to the north east of Harlem and 159th...708-532-4530.. IMO the best there is.Good luck


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Dissociative;924247 said:


> man up......


Every time I call you youre napping with the kids, as you say youre just not the same without 17 hours of sleep


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Went out last night about 12am. Plowed some slush and ice and dropped a little salt. It was weird it was raining but it was slick in a lot of spots. Merry Christmas!


----------



## WilliamOak

If I heard right Skilling just mentioned the possibility of 1" to 3" and up to 8" if all the bursts of snow add up through the weekend. Really wish he didnt say that lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;924879 said:


> If I heard right Skilling just mentioned the possibility of 1" to 3" and up to 8" if all the bursts of snow add up through the weekend. Really wish he didnt say that lol.


i just heard the same thing from skilling myself, and i just saw one of my buddies that said the same thing. i doubt it though. but if we do its going to stick like hell to all the grass i dont think that one bit of snow melted here cause the is about 1/2 inch of ice layering all the stuff built up on the grass!


----------



## Bird21

1 to 8 inches over the weekend, nice broad forecast. I don't care how much or when just as long as this rain stops.

Merry Christmas to all you guys!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

REAPER;924048 said:


> After I read your post and you said "once plowed" I went and checked my lots.
> Good thing I did.
> 
> I did mine yesterday and then gave a double dose of salt hoping it would keep the ice off.
> When I got there his morning there was at least 11/2 of ice on top of a thin layer of 3/4 inch snow. :crying:
> 
> Full plow and salt and man-o-man was that some big ice snowballs I was pushing.
> Glad I went and checked and dint go by my patio.  Got it done just in time for when the office lady got there with a few following her and they woulda been super pissed had I not had it done. This was the lot that did not get done in time when I blew the trans and holy moly you woulda thought they were snowed in with no food.
> 
> Ice rink when I pulled in.
> 
> And , yeah, the time on the camera is still on daylight savings time so just subtract a hour if you give two bits.


Good thing you paid attention to detail on my post. I should have put that little bit of info in caps or bold, just to highlight.

Sorry about your tranny. I had a brake line let loose at 1am, had to finish plowing with no brakes, master was dry, and ended up salting this morning 2 lots, but was able to get it fixed after that.

Always something!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## the new boss 92

merry christmas to you guys, just watced the news snow coming tomarrow night!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## stroker79

Merry Christmas to you all!

Imagine if all this rain was snow. OMG.

I am going to see Trans Siberian Orchestra at 2pm on Saturday so I hope the snow doesnt try to interfere. Im def not missing this show!

And then I am going to the bears game on monday! Woot!


----------



## REAPER

Dear Santa/Mother Nature/ GOD!

Please let it stop raining and turn this into snow soon.

Thanks
The Snow Plow Guy


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard 1-3 starting this evening!


----------



## DJP2829

Merry Christmas everyone. We plow a couple condo buildings and a church. Don't really want to go out today but the temp will be below freezing by 4pm and I'm concerned all this rain could turn to ice---especially for the church that demands zero tollerance on service days. Do you think we should do a salt run around 4pm?


----------



## T-MAN

DJP2829;925280 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. We plow a couple condo buildings and a church. Don't really want to go out today but the temp will be below freezing by 4pm and I'm concerned all this rain could turn to ice---especially for the church that demands zero tollerance on service days. Do you think we should do a salt run around 4pm?


Salt when in doubt, unless its still raining. Then its all about timing, get on it when it stops raining.
I have to do a few cleanups myself at the 24/7's today, were the cars are normally parked.

Merry Christmas guys. ussmileyflag


----------



## ultimate plow

Merry Christmas IL guys


----------



## DJP2829

Thanks T-Man, I appreciate your input. Once the rain stops I'll head out.


----------



## prostk2

How has the weather we have had this week been for you guys? This week was good -----small amounts but everyone wanted it plowed and salted for the holidays and shoppers. Have a great Christmas with a wonderful and profitable New Year!!!!!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

prostk2;925385 said:


> How has the weather we have had this week been for you guys? This week was good -----small amounts but everyone wanted it plowed and salted for the holidays and shoppers. Have a great Christmas with a wonderful and profitable New Year!!!!!


Been pretty good for us. Went out 3 nights down to our lots south of the city. Hoping for more this weekend!!


----------



## chitown sparky

Merry christmas and happy new year everyone


----------



## FEFMedia

Merry Christmas. Its a wet one out there. So the truck is clean'R


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh come on! Merry Christmas to me. My service 4 wheel drive light is on and I can't engage it. Great! Looks like I'm not gonna participate in this storm. Thanks a lot Santa!!!:realmad:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;925462 said:


> Oh come on! Merry Christmas to me. My service 4 wheel drive light is on and I can't engage it. Great! Looks like I'm not gonna participate in this storm. Thanks a lot Santa!!!:realmad:


You can do it in 2 wheel drive throw some salt in the back!!! wesport


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I have 700lbs already in there. I guess I'm just gonna throw another 300 or 400 in there and give it hell


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hell ya I plowed almost the whole storm monday night in 2 wheel but I had about 4k lbs of salt in the bed lol


----------



## dlcs

We have snow here in Sterling, temps have dropped 4 degrees in the last hour. Salt for sure this afternoon.:redbounce


----------



## erkoehler

accounts are closed today, hopefully head out at 3am for a push.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;925515 said:


> accounts are closed today, hopefully head out at 3am for a push.


Same here. 
Mine have to be clear @ 5:30 AM. Late night salting and plow tomorrow I am hoping for. Next week looks to be a lot of sunshine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Merry Christmas everybody! I also heard 1-3 inchs tomorrow, sure would be a nice gift...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow! Snowing with BIG flakes in New Lenox!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Saw that to Sullivan!!! Big huge wet flakes.. LET IT COME


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing in Bloomingdale


----------



## the new boss 92

it was snowing here in carol stream for a little bit but sopped now. 1-3 tomarrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bar I plow opens at six and they want to get salted between 6 and 7(yes after opening?). Looks like this could be a profitable weekend if this keeps up!


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone around orland park want to pickup a driveway? 2 inch trigger, will pay cash each time. Family member of mine, and plow guy just stopped showing up.

Pretty good size drive.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;925682 said:


> Anyone around orland park want to pickup a driveway? 2 inch trigger, will pay cash each time. Family member of mine, and plow guy just stopped showing up.
> 
> Pretty good size drive.


Our lots are down there we could do it but we would have to do our lots first then do the drive....also we don't have our own salt if they are wanting salt...


----------



## Mark13

Nothing going on here in Woodstock. Just looks like more rain if anything.


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;925689 said:


> Our lots are down there we could do it but we would have to do our lots first then do the drive....also we don't have our own salt if they are wanting salt...


No salt needed, its on a hill so as long as snow wouldn't build up to much????


----------



## NW Snow Removal

already have a coating in orland park to downers grove.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;925726 said:


> No salt needed, its on a hill so as long as snow wouldn't build up to much????


That's cool. We can do it every time we go down there which is about a 1" trigger. PM me the address if you want and I can check it out.


----------



## GLSS22

Just got back from a X mas party and things are getting slick. Little bit of snow down in Elgin. IDOT was salting Elgin Ohare and US 20.


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;925767 said:


> That's cool. We can do it every time we go down there which is about a 1" trigger. PM me the address if you want and I can check it out.


Can't send a PM from my phone......send me a text and I will reply with the address. 630-533-2760


----------



## the new boss 92

just got home, side streetsd are a sheet of ice. main roads are getting up there as well! i should have bought a salter this year!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sent ya a text.

Anyone down around orland park or calumet city with a weather report??


----------



## erkoehler

In orland park now, just a dusting on pavement


----------



## 1olddogtwo

how often u see this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i like this


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Noaa still has 1-3 for tomorrow, but only a 50percent chance on saturday night and 30 percent chance on sunday. I'm stuck in North Aurora at a family party playing LCR, dice game. How exciting!


----------



## nekos

Merry Christmas every one. Best wishes to you and your families. 


The Arlington Heights area already has a 1/2" and it just started snow about an hour ago. Looks like we might be out plowing tonight.


----------



## T-MAN

1olddogtwo;925882 said:


> how often u see this?


I been watching that all day ! What a trip. You see Lake effect swirling like that, but not over 6 states. 
Roads are very bad here. County was on it early, but the rest were snoozing. Temps crashed from 35-25 in about 3 hours. Any wet precip iced up quick, and the dusting we have now is slicking it up real nice.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Main roads from North Aurora to Carol Stream were mainly wet. It seemed like more snow out west. Going to get sleep and go out at 3am for the breakfast/lunch place I plow.


----------



## erkoehler

To bed, hoping for 2 inches Of snow


----------



## Mark13

About an inch on the ground here in Woodstock. Nice fluffy flakes still falling :bluebounc


----------



## REAPER

Time to give the lot a






and hope for a plow this evening. payup


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got in from a salt run down in orland and calumet. Dusting on the lots down there some icy slick spots. Roads and highways were good just wet. Hoping for snow today and plow/salt tonight!


----------



## cplmac

Just got back from my IDOT plowing gig, out west was a MESS. Everything was well contained and looking good until about 0330, then whiteouts were coming in waves and I couldn't keep up with them. Checked my accounts on the way home and everyone is sitting at just under an inch and a half so I'm going to grab a couple hours of sleep and head out. The roads are flat out nasty in Kane county, be careful.


----------



## Midwest Pond

what a gift today is............. a light push

Merry Christmas from the Snow Gods


----------



## NW Snow Removal

every 1" acct is plowing salting and shoveling waiting a couple hours then gonna plow the 2" lots.  what a great present.


----------



## erkoehler

Out doing a full plow, and it is coming down hard!


----------



## snowguys

does anyone one have or know anyone that has a snowex 6000 spinner motor?????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know the part number for the front actuator on a 2007.5 Chevy 2500 with a Dmax? My dealer is ******** and says its a $350 part. I need to get this part number so I can get the part. Thanks


----------



## affekonig

SullivanSeptic;926490 said:


> Anyone know the part number for the front actuator on a 2007.5 Chevy 2500 with a Dmax? My dealer is ******** and says its a $350 part. I need to get this part number so I can get the part. Thanks


Are you over 100k miles? If you're talking about the front axle actuator, it should be covered under the 100k powertrain warranty.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it should be under warranty but service dept is closed and I need my 4x4. I'm just paying for it and I'll settle up with dealer later. Truck has only 60,000 miles.


----------



## erkoehler

5 inches down


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Weather men suck so bad its unbelievable


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Vaughn Schultz;926811 said:


> Weather men suck so bad its unbelievable


Thats the understatement of the year!


----------



## Mark13

Vaughn Schultz;926811 said:


> Weather men suck so bad its unbelievable


No Kidding.

Last night when I looked at the NOAA website it said under an inch last night and 1-3" today.

At midnight there was over an inch on the ground and there has to be 5+" at my house right now and still snowing like crazy.


----------



## stroker79

Now we are complaining that we are getting snow? Sheesh!

I'm here at allstate arena waiting for the trans Siberian orchestra to start!

I'm a little worried though because when I got here I noticed my parking lights and headlights don't work. I quickly checked fuses and they looked fine. It's got to be a fuse since the plow lights don't work either. I tried un plugging the plowharness and still nothing. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## billzrx7

ya i was going to comment on our local weathermen being airheads... but alas, im happy. out i go!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stroker What kind of plow do you have?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

mine did that last week. it was the power wire tapped into my fusebox for the plow. it had come loose and didn't let my lights or controller work.

Plowed few hours early morning now we are in naperville waiting to get called out. It is coming down an inch an hour here! 

Anyone in orland park with an update??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ohio my buddy told me there is over 3 inches in the orland area.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Orland is getting it too. I was out there earlier and it was snow like a *******. I'm in new Lenox now and its snowing hard here.


----------



## T-MAN

stroker79;926851 said:


> Now we are complaining that we are getting snow? Sheesh!
> 
> I'm here at allstate arena waiting for the trans Siberian orchestra to start!
> 
> I'm a little worried though because when I got here I noticed my parking lights and headlights don't work. I quickly checked fuses and they looked fine. It's got to be a fuse since the plow lights don't work either. I tried un plugging the plowharness and still nothing.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Sounds like a relay.

We got about 4+ here now and a butt load of green/dark green left on the radar. This is powder boys, you dont even feel it out in front of the truck. 24" of this stuff would be ideal 
Bring it on !!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

5" plus in Mundelein......with no signs of slowing down..........

What a nice push this is, finally....... a snow that benefits us.....

Heading back out to start the route again..............gl all

.


----------



## erkoehler

Almost finished with the second push of the day!!!

Hoping for a third!


----------



## nekos

I wish i could get out for my first push ! Boss wont let any one out except his trucks with his $15 an hour drivers ! :realmad:

If anyone in the NW burbs needs a reliable driver that wants to work ... I'm seriously considering jumping ship. 

:side note: 
This post didn't start out to be a looking for work post.


----------



## JCE

I know how you feel! The only thing worse than no snow is lots of it and nothing to push......If anybody needs an extra truck, give me a call.....

OhioGreenWorks...I'm right on the border of Naperville...if you guys are just hanging out, we could get together for a cup of coffee......(can you tell I'm bored out of my mind?)


----------



## SnowMatt13

Holy Crap they missed this one...
took the plow off last night, if I knew it was that easy......
I bet we have every bit of 8 right now.


----------



## tls22

now the wsw come out...lol atleast this is a good bust and not the other way around....have fun guys and take pics....we do this cause we love it


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
119 PM CST SAT DEC 26 2009

ILZ005-006-011>014-270300-
/O.UPG.KLOT.WW.Y.0016.000000T0000Z-091227T0300Z/
/O.NEW.KLOT.WS.W.0005.091226T1919Z-091227T0300Z/
MCHENRY-LAKE IL-DE KALB-KANE-DUPAGE-COOK-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN...DEKALB...
AURORA...WHEATON...CHICAGO
119 PM CST SAT DEC 26 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS
EVENING. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL TAPER OFF VERY LATE THIS
AFTERNOON OR EARLY THIS EVENING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...AN ADDITIONAL 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW WILL FALL
THE REMAINDER OF THE AFTERNOON INTO THE EARLY EVENING. THIS
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL WILL BRING STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL TO 5 TO 10
INCHES IN A SWATH FROM DE KALB COUNTY EAST NORTHEAST INTO THE
WESTERN AND NORTHERN SUBURBS OF CHICAGO. FOR COOK COUNTY THE
HEAVIEST TOTALS WILL OCCUR OVER NORTHWEST PORTIONS OF THE
COUNTY...WITH STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6
INCHES LIKELY OVER SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF THE COUNTY.

* HAZARDS...IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...SOUTH WINDS OF 10 TO 20
MPH WILL CAUSE THE LIGHT AND FLUFFY SNOW TO DRIFT BACK ONTO
ALREADY CLEARED ROADWAYS...PARTICULARLY IN OPEN AREAS.

* IMPACTS...TEMPERATURES WILL REMAIN WELL BELOW FREEZING CAUSING
SNOW TO ACCUMULATE ON UNTREATED ROADWAYS...RESULTING IN ROADS
BECOMING SNOW COVERED AND TRAVEL HAZARDOUS THROUGH THIS EVENING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW IS ISSUED WHEN 6 OR MORE
INCHES OF SNOW IS FORECAST TO OCCUR. THE HEAVY SNOW WILL MAKE
TRAVEL DANGEROUS. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT..


----------



## tls22

to go from 1-2.....to 5-10 is one of the biggest bust i have seen in a long time....to end on a positive side


----------



## T-MAN

tls22;926997 said:


> to go from 1-2.....to 5-10 is one of the biggest bust i have seen in a long time....to end on a positive side


Amen to that ! Inaccurate weather is still calling for 3.3", with a winter weather warning posted right above it 

I am starting to get nervous, I traded in my v-blade 6 years ago for a straight :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tommy was close


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still more tomorrow

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
349 PM CST SAT DEC 26 2009

.DISCUSSION...
349 PM CST

RUNNING WAY BEHIND DUE TO ONGOING SNOW STORM SO TODAY`S DISCUSSION
WILL BE VERY ABBREVIATED.

SMALL SCALE VORT MAX PIVOTING AROUND MAIN CYCLONE IS MOVING INTO
EASTERN ILLINOIS AT THIS TIME...WITH HEAVIEST SNOW MOVING ACROSS
CWA AT THIS TIME. CONTINUE TO SEE EMBEDDED AREAS OF 30DBZ+ ECHOS
WITH HEAVIEST SNOW BAND...WHICH HAS BEEN CORRELATING WITH ROUGHLY
1-2 INCH PER HOUR SNOWFALL RATES. PLAN TO LEAVE LATEST HEADLINES
GOING AS IS BUT WILL BE BUMPING UP MAX SNOWFALL TOTALS TO JUST
OVER A FOOT FOR WEST AND NORTHWEST SUBURBS.

ANOTHER...HOPEFULLY LESS IMPRESSIVE...IMPULSIVE PIVOTS AROUND THE
UPPER LOW TOMORROW. APPEARS AS THOUGH TOMORROW`S VORT WILL TAKE A
MORE SOUTHERN TRACK. MUCH LIKE TODAY...FORECAST SOUNDINGS SUGGEST
VERY DEEP DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE. MODEL QPF IS LIGHTER WITH
TOMORROW`S SYSTEM THAN IT WAS WITH TODAYS...THOUGH USING A 30:1
SNOW:LIQUID RATIO STILL YIELDS A COUPLE/FEW INCHES OF SNOW OVER
OUR SOUTHERN MOST CWA.

ONLY OTHER REAL CHANGE TO GOING GRIDS WAS TO BACK OFF ON
TEMPERATURES SOMEWHAT DUE TO THE SNOW COVER. MIDNIGHT SHIFT WILL
HAVE MORE TIME TO LOOK AT AND ACCESS THINGS AND WILL PROBABLY
NEED TO CUT BACK ON TEMPS MORE.


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;927072 said:


> Amen to that ! Inaccurate weather is still calling for 3.3", with a winter weather warning posted right above it
> 
> I am starting to get nervous, I traded in my v-blade 6 years ago for a straight :laughing:


lol...your done todd....pack it up....straight blades cant handel this type of snow.......

In honesty to go from 1-2...now 6-12...with 12 plus in spots....is just unreal.....what a way to cap the month for you guys.


----------



## tls22

skillet head was close....he was going 3-8....many said he was a fool....now he looks to bust to low......nice job by him again.....he is one of the best mets in the country,,,,hands down


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;926865 said:


> Stroker What kind of plow do you have?


A Boss V. 8.2" Its an 05 model.


----------



## stroker79

T-MAN;926878 said:


> Sounds like a relay.
> 
> We got about 4+ here now and a butt load of green/dark green left on the radar. This is powder boys, you dont even feel it out in front of the truck. 24" of this stuff would be ideal
> Bring it on !!!!!!!


I found the fuse. It keeps blowing. Im about to head out to the shop and start diagnosing.


----------



## Midwest Pond

last stop of the night to get one more energy drink, and "click".......I'm a dead connection for the night...... Truck made it to the end............. I'm down till Monday

ran the route twice and cleaned everyone up first.............
.


----------



## erkoehler

4 hours of sleep and I'm headed back out.


----------



## erkoehler

Just got word its snowing again up in N IL........YES!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

T-MAN;926878 said:


> Sounds like a relay.
> 
> We got about 4+ here now and a butt load of green/dark green left on the radar. This is powder boys, you dont even feel it out in front of the truck. 24" of this stuff would be ideal
> Bring it on !!!!!!!


Any idea what would make just the headlights not work?? Everything else works...boss v 8.2



JCE;926937 said:


> I know how you feel! The only thing worse than no snow is lots of it and nothing to push......If anybody needs an extra truck, give me a call.....
> 
> OhioGreenWorks...I'm right on the border of Naperville...if you guys are just hanging out, we could get together for a cup of coffee......(can you tell I'm bored out of my mind?)


sorry buddy just saw this! little late lol maybe next time we are over there!


stroker79;927225 said:


> I found the fuse. It keeps blowing. Im about to head out to the shop and start diagnosing.


What fuse was it? I have the same plow and JUST
my headlights aren't working. I kept plowing for the night and can plow tonight and tomorrow but I would like to fix it...



erkoehler;927522 said:


> Just got word its snowing again up in N IL........YES!


Hell ya!!


----------



## FEFMedia

Well lets see.. Early this morning All went good until a co worker ran into the back of my truck with his plow. He couldnt stop. Anyways Hitch took most of the damage however the bumper needs to be replaced and a rear backup sensor. Along with a tail light. Atleast the boss understood and said we will get it taken care of. I am going to get a estimate one day and see if they can order the parts so I dont have any downtime. Otherwise I will just wait.

Ohh yeah.. 45 mins until Dispatch. Here we go again


----------



## Midwest Pond

loaded my Ranger with shovels and bags of salt..................... I refuse to stop moving snow


----------



## BigBoyDieselTec

Finally got called out today around noon, just got back from a straight ten hour run, with cleanup in the morning! Ten hours in the truck calls for a hot shower, a frosty cold beer, and nap!


----------



## Bird21

Still going strong!!!!

First group out 7:45am-10:00pm
Second 12pm-10pm
First group back out 2:00am for clean up

Been hourly since the 8 inch mark

My guys are thrilled as they told me " Best Christmas present, now we can pay for all the bills"

AM salt run then more snow later today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Heading back out now. Cleanup and salt


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Heading back out now. Cleanup and salt


----------



## billzrx7

Same. headed out. noaa is expecting another 1-2" today for st charles. we got plastered with 12.1" yesterday.

JCE/Naperville guys.. if yall wanna grab coffee as well let me know. Im close enough id be down.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got home from what ended up being a push and salt run. Long day and a half. Going to bed


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;927848 said:


> Just got home from what ended up being a push and salt run. Long day and a half. Going to bed


Sleep is for the weak


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing here in prairie grove, Illinois


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;927860 said:


> Sleep is for the weak


lol i am weak

i need (in any order) few hours of sleep, beer, more snow


----------



## metallihockey88

Your welcome boys. Got up to the UP yesterday and look what I miss. Enjoy everyone and be safe


----------



## FEFMedia

Nice Push night for me. Just woke up and ready for a nice warm shower. 1-2 more inches of snow today so I know we are going out tonight. I guess its a day for the game and a nap.. round whatever tonight


----------



## nevrnf

Wow , What a huge miss by the weather guys. Get going around Midnight expecting a salt run and have to switch trucks early in the am and chase these waves of heavy snow. Had 6+ on the ground at noon and 12+ at 9pm when it finally slowed down to a light flurry.. Finally finished up at 3am. Pretty uneventful overall.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got to love it when past clients call and need stuff because the guy the mang company has can't handle it.


----------



## DCSpecial

Plowed twice yesterday, went well other than being a little under the weather.

Got a light dusting again, but that's pretty much tapered off right now.

I'm thinking it's time to head to Arlington Heights to pick up some stuff that I bought online yesterday morning on BestBuy.com (they were the only ones with it in stock) .


----------



## the new boss 92

well we had an envenful night, started out great and when down hill from there. ever sence then i think i pissed away 30 bucks in fluid just to keep going. now i have to figure out what i broke and get it fixed for the next storm.


----------



## Midwest Pond

funniest part of a snow like that is how many past due customers all of a sudden have money when you tell them your not coming out until they are current.......

.


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;928299 said:


> well we had an envenful night, started out great and when down hill from there. ever sence then i think i pissed away 30 bucks in fluid just to keep going. now i have to figure out what i broke and get it fixed for the next storm.


What was leaking?

Night went pretty good for me. Truck did well pushing the light snow 9.8ft at a time. Some no salt accounts were fun with the ice/packed snow under the 12" of powder. Slid around a little bit.

I'm ready for the next one.


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;928330 said:


> What was leaking?
> 
> Night went pretty good for me. Truck did well pushing the light snow 9.8ft at a time. Some no salt accounts were fun with the ice/packed snow under the 12" of powder. Slid around a little bit.
> 
> I'm ready for the next one.


i dont know i jsut got home from cleaning up i have to take it off and take it apart and im going to cheack it out i tink i might have just split a hose under the cover or a fitting came loose in there. im going to look at it in few.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well I got most of my billing caught up. So far its turning out to be a decent month for me. Hopefully Jan and Feb you will rock it so I can turn some profit this year and still have a 1 year old plow for next year and its all gravey!


----------



## REAPER

Well that was a nice boost in hours before the end of the month. 
4 full plows and 3 saltings. Nice fluffy stuff like that I'll take every time. 

Sidewalks could have been done with a leaf blower.


----------



## Dissociative

REAPER;928402 said:


> Sidewalks could have been done with a leaf blower.


i would try that in a heartbeat on this stuff.......i wonder if anyone does that


----------



## stroker79

I love being tired like I am now knowing I just made a crap load of money. Im def thankful that the company I sub for gives lots and lots of hours!

I got the fire going in the fireplace, watching some TV and ordering a pizza. The wife is out at her cousins Christmas party so I have the whole house to myself.

I was up 26.5 hours, got 3 hours sleep then was up at 11 to clean up some 24 hours places.

Tommorow is time to add up all the hours for the 24th-27th.payuppayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres what happen.....

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=45219&source=0

read on, i hope it happens more often


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;928591 said:


> heres what happen.....
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=45219&source=0
> 
> read on, i hope it happens more often


Very nice write up by LOT


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Dissociative;928417 said:


> i would try that in a heartbeat on this stuff.......i wonder if anyone does that


I did that last year with some stuff back in ohio. It was awesome.

Anyone in orland park that can tell me what it was like down there today?

And anyone else have any ideas on why just the my plow headlights don't work?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone in orland park that can tell me what it was like down there today?

got about 1 in, got about 5 hours plow plus clean up tonight.


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;928417 said:


> i would try that in a heartbeat on this stuff.......i wonder if anyone does that


The sidewalk guy for the company I plow for was using a leaf blower yesterday morning.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;928330 said:


> ... 9.8ft at a time...


I'm still trying to figure out how your 7ft 6in blade plus prowings (22in) is equal to 9.8ft. I think what you really mean is 9ft 4in.

90in + 22in = 112in / 12in/ft = 9.3ft.


----------



## Mark13

JohnnyU;928756 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how your 7ft 6in blade plus prowings (22in) is equal to 9.8ft. I think what you really mean is 9ft 4in.
> 
> 90in + 22in = 112in / 12in/ft = 9.3ft.


My pro wings don't have the rubber on them anymore, they have larger peices of urethane that increased the width some over what the rubber peices were.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

1olddogtwo;928701 said:


> Anyone in orland park that can tell me what it was like down there today?
> 
> got about 1 in, got about 5 hours plow plus clean up tonight.


Thanks, we will be down there around midnight cleaning up and salting


----------



## stroker79

ohiogreenworks;928635 said:


> I did that last year with some stuff back in ohio. It was awesome.
> 
> Anyone in orland park that can tell me what it was like down there today?
> 
> And anyone else have any ideas on why just the my plow headlights don't work?


did you check the relays under the hood? I beleive there is a fuse under hood as well. You can also check to make sure you have no broken pins In the plow connector. Also make sure your headlight adapters didn't come loose. Those would be the only place it could be unless it's on the plow side.


----------



## stroker79

Hey Mark just be careful. I've heard some people say that cops were pulling over plow trucks and measuring blade widths.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;928817 said:


> Hey Mark just be careful. I've heard some people say that cops were pulling over plow trucks and measuring blade widths.


Thanks for the heads up. What's the legal width?









The total snow we got for this storm, so much for the 2-3" the originally said.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, both of the "cones" in my headlights of the plow broke off and one bulb is out.

Heard this may be a recall? Heading to the dealer first thing in morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;928829 said:


> Well, both of the "cones" in my headlights of the plow broke off and one bulb is out.
> 
> Heard this may be a recall? Heading to the dealer first thing in morning.


do you have a boss with the new style lights? i had the same problem and i took the lights apart, they go back on if you have a dentise pick!


----------



## erkoehler

Yes they are the new style. Being that it bounced around in the light so long it has scratched the housing and lenses pretty bad.

Hopefully it will be warranty????


----------



## ohiogreenworks

stroker79;928813 said:


> did you check the relays under the hood? I beleive there is a fuse under hood as well. You can also check to make sure you have no broken pins In the plow connector. Also make sure your headlight adapters didn't come loose. Those would be the only place it could be unless it's on the plow side.


I haven't even looked at it yet to check lol. Figured I will check it out tuesday when I finally have a chance to work on it in the daytime. I am thinking maybe the switch in the cab that switches from truck lights to plow lights? I am gonna follow the wire to it and check its fuse. I have a feeling it is that switch. It is working now just using the truck lights and lowering the blade to drive. Thanks for the ideas I am gonna check it out tues!


----------



## erkoehler

So where are all the pics guys? TLS says I need to post some on here..........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ohio what time are you going out tonight and what truck do you have. I might see you tonight


----------



## erkoehler

My truck at the first lot at about 5:30am when I thought we were getting 1-3!


----------



## tls22

erkoehler;928885 said:


> So where are all the pics guys? TLS says I need to post some on here..........


Looks great man...better then on my cell phone.


----------



## erkoehler

Truck loaded w/ salt....LOW RIDER!


----------



## tls22

EK how does the truck hold the plow? You have any work up front?


----------



## erkoehler

This was @ the heaviest snow point of the storm.....


----------



## erkoehler

tls22;928919 said:


> EK how does the truck hold the plow? You have any work up front?


Holds it well, I should add something to help it. The truck drops no more than 1" with the plow up all the way in scoop mode.


----------



## erkoehler

............


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;928823 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What's the legal width?


According to the SOS, max vehicle width is 102". I'm not sure if that applies to snow removal vehicles or not though.


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;928421 said:


> . Im def thankful that the company I sub for gives lots and lots of hours!Tommorow is time to add up all the hours for the 24th-27th.


Dude, do Craig and Mike give you bonus hours for all your nut swingign on Valley on here......you post more love notes about them than real posts man....wtf???.. :laughing:

anyone want the real truth on that joint hit me up.......

Doug, i'll buy you a beer when i see you.....i liek you better when your NOT talkign about how great Craig and Valley are.....


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;928929 said:


> ....pics of salter........


WHAT is all that gobeldigook hanging down under the bumper?....Is that the harness i made you?.....wtf?...


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;929167 said:


> WHAT is all that gobeldigook hanging down under the bumper?....Is that the harness i made you?.....wtf?...


Yeah, its just one wire. Looks worse than it is.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;928869 said:


> Yes they are the new style. Being that it bounced around in the light so long it has scratched the housing and lenses pretty bad.
> 
> Hopefully it will be warranty????


i talked to phil over at suburban drive line and he was suppossed to find out and get back to be bet he never did, and i never bothered to call him because i had gotten them back together. deff call the boss dealer you go to and they will help you ouy expecially cause they sold it to you.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

R&R Yard Design;928888 said:


> Ohio what time are you going out tonight and what truck do you have. I might see you tonight


I will be in my 02 gmc. white with boss v headlights not working lol. we will be at the old value city for a looooong time 6 acre lot!


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;929164 said:


> Dude, do Craig and Mike give you bonus hours for all your nut swingign on Valley on here......you post more love notes about them than real posts man....wtf???.. :laughing:
> 
> anyone want the real truth on that joint hit me up.......
> 
> Doug, i'll buy you a beer when i see you.....i liek you better when your NOT talkign about how great Craig and Valley are.....


Just because you had issues there doesnt mean everyone else does. I have no problems there and have around 80 hours so far. So as I was saying, Im thankful I picked the contractor that I did to work for. Not to mention, you know your issues werent isolated to just just this contractor, you have issues no matter who your working for and I know because because you told me. Besides, they dont even read the forums so why would they care??? The last 4 years have been great with lots of hours. Isnt that the goal??


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;928885 said:


> So where are all the pics guys? TLS says I need to post some on here..........


I didnt take any.


----------



## Mark13

Here is a few I took when I turned dad loose to plow Grandma's driveway.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got in. Going to bed for some much needed sleep


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rest up everybody, I heard 1-3 Thursday!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I love the snow, believe me; but I do NOT want any snow on New Years Eve Day or New Years Day until noon. I have got a party that I really want to be at and it would leave me in pretty rough shape to be plowing.


----------



## the new boss 92

arg no new years snow, i need to get my once a year drink on! but if it comes doen to it thenpayuppayup


----------



## mullis56

No kidding plowing or a party? You can party ANY DAY and can only do snow work when it snows!!! Don't wish it away or if you do wish it south to Indianapolis!


----------



## stroker79

mullis56;929792 said:


> No kidding plowing or a party? You can party ANY DAY and can only do snow work when it snows!!! Don't wish it away or if you do wish it south to Indianapolis!


Exactly!

I hope it stays up here though. LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Snow anytime any day......I'll take it!


----------



## stroker79

hey eric2, did you back into something with the salter on? It looks bent like its leaning into your tailgate


----------



## T-MAN

mullis56;929792 said:


> No kidding plowing or a party? You can party ANY DAY and can only do snow work when it snows!!! Don't wish it away or if you do wish it south to Indianapolis!


Agreed. We will keep the snow up north here. 
How much snow did Indy get yesterday ?


----------



## erkoehler

No, think one Of the straps is tightened more pulling it crooked. Will have to take a look at it when its full. In the pic its empty.


----------



## stroker79

OIC. I dont actually know how that salter attaches but if it sits level when loaded i wouldnt think thats good either unless its supposed to have that much play. 

Looks like your having a good time though!!


----------



## mullis56

A click or two over 3".


----------



## erkoehler

I know it spreads salt and works well. Haven't really researched much more than that. 

Definitely keeping busy, hopefully we keep getting snow!


----------



## KJ Cramer

KJ Cramer;929754 said:


> I love the snow, believe me; but I do NOT want any snow on New Years Eve Day or New Years Day until noon. I have got a party that I really want to be at and it would leave me in pretty rough shape to be plowing.


Let me just clarify - I WANT to be at the party, if it is snowing I'll be plowing; I'd make money before I'd party.

Besides, it looks to be coming in on Wed into Thur so it shouldn't be a problem, still kind of far out to be sure though.


----------



## dlcs

KJ Cramer;929974 said:


> Let me just clarify - I WANT to be at the party, if it is snowing I'll be plowing; I'd make money before I'd party.
> 
> Besides, it looks to be coming in on Wed into Thur so it shouldn't be a problem, still kind of far out to be sure though.


I heard late in the afternoon Wednesday for us in Northwestern Illinois. Maybe four inches of dry, powder snow, like this past weekend and done well before sunrise on Thursday.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

4 would be sweet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who is saying 4"? I just here "chance of some snow". I'll take it either way. Just have to get truck fixed first. Last storm wasn't to bad without 4wd. But I dont want to push my luck


----------



## erkoehler

Gotta watch skilling tonight and see what he says!


----------



## dlcs

NOAA office out of Moline. 1-2" late afternoon and then another 1-2" overnight. I guess i should say 2-4".


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;930039 said:


> NOAA office out of Moline. 1-2" late afternoon and then another 1-2" overnight. I guess i should say 2-4".


Sweeeet!payup


----------



## REAPER

I like JohnDee's forecast!


----------



## Dissociative

ERIC 2 



he prolly has it in the outer hole on the hitch receiver......push it in farther and use the inside hole and even up the straps..

i saw it too but figured i'd ask about the wires first.


----------



## erkoehler

I will check in the morning.


----------



## 84deisel

Maximum width on a plow in il is 12 ft provided you have an orange flag on each end and a beacon on the top of the vehicle as well as amber warning light visible to the rear.This is straight out of the rule book and I do have a 12 footer without any wings and never had any problems.


----------



## JohnnyU

While it doesn't mention snowplows or "emergency service vehicles", this is a new law passed this fall. It is effective starting Jan 1, 2010.

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/publicacts/fulltext.asp?Name=096-0220


----------



## the new boss 92

im assuming that they arent going to really buckle downon the width law as long as you are being safe about it.


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;930180 said:


> I like JohnDee's forecast!


HUH? I didn't see anything special on there............???????


----------



## the new boss 92

what the weather looking like for the little storm heading in this week?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tenth snowiest December on record, so far. I couldn't believe it either but that's what Channel 7 was saying last night! Lets hope we can add on to that Wednesday night and Thursday morning, 2-4!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

skillethead says 2.2 on average and possibly up to 5" of the light and fluffy stuff!! hopefully it stops snowing early enough thursday so we don't have to cleanup thursday night  I don't wanna have to worry about drivers drinking and then plowing.


----------



## scottL

JohnnyU;930424 said:


> While it doesn't mention snowplows or "emergency service vehicles", this is a new law passed this fall. It is effective starting Jan 1, 2010.
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/publicacts/fulltext.asp?Name=096-0220


Let's not ALLOW the local law to falsely impose another money making scheme on us for something that does not apply. It is very clear they are after farm, large transports and the hippies with their rv's in the mountains.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I dont worry about any of that width crap, I have big plows and always will. Personally, I dont know any police officer thats worried about that in a snowstorm!


----------



## scottL

Next snow on the Ol model map ..... Starting Wed noon and running until until Thr 2:am. The system looks decent until it comes into the middle part of the state then it breaks apart. Ultimately it then just becomes disturbed air with no significant point. This being said over all dusting to 2".

On the flip the last several disturbed air occurrences had a some banding but, then turned out 5", 4" and 15". Another annoying system that just lingers without a punch ... kind of like a bad date that never ends.


----------



## erkoehler

I hate sitting in traffic trying to get to an account to salt! People need to MOVE!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3-5 for this one now. Let's hope that it is all said and done by 2am


----------



## cplmac

scottL;931276 said:


> Let's not ALLOW the local law to falsely impose another money making scheme on us for something that does not apply. It is very clear they are after farm, large transports and the hippies with their rv's in the mountains.


Correct, that law is aimed at commercial truckers. The OD (OverDimensional) loads are a cash cow for every state, you have to get a permit for your load from every state you are driving it through, cha ching. That goes for weight (80,000) as well as height/width 13'6"/8'6". Sure do hope this storm is done by early AM Thursday, that would make life a lot more pleasant for a change!


----------



## the new boss 92

what it looking like for tomarrow? i have heard 1 inch during the day and 2-3 after 9 pm?


----------



## Midwest Pond

new boss...... Skilling said maybe 5 total..... come on dew point!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

i didnt watch skillings news i just watched channel 5 or 7 i dont remember but they said 1-3, but ill take 5 that works aswell. im happy i can get some more plowing in before i send out invoices!


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;930727 said:


> HUH? I didn't see anything special on there............???????


Nothing special but he was showing this storm 1st before all others. Most of the weather places have toned it down some now. I am still hoping it sits over us and moves real slow into the lake.

2 or 3 outings from now until Monday I could really use money wise right now.

I still have to pay for the trans that went out on the 9th!!! :realmad:


----------



## Midwest Pond

gl Reaper


yea Skilling said 2-4, and then went on about the air lifting and Micah got that look about her and he said.....

"it could be 5" when it all done" (in my best Skilling voice)
.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm hearing 2-4, when all said and done, I did hear Skilling say it could be as much as 5" This storm also looks to be knocking on our door already! They said not till afternoon, but the radar makes it seem like a lot sooner than that.


----------



## erkoehler

If it starts snowing this early we may get two pushes out of it for places that are open!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just hope that its over in time to get everybody plowed before we have to worry about the drunks...


----------



## Midwest Pond

i just hope my muffler stays on......always fun when warming up the truck you can see where the new leak is


----------



## NoFearDeere

Snowing in NW Illinois.....should be an easy push later tonight


----------



## the new boss 92

yep flurring in carol stream already!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Steady snow in New Lenox for about 30 mins now


----------



## 2003ctd

Looks like it all fell apart on the radar


----------



## NW Snow Removal

less than a complete dusting off the Initial wave(too much wind). in Orland Prk, bridgeview, and downers grove and into the city. Hoping 2 inches, but weather service says 1-3 not 2-4. so 2" may not be guaranteed, but if it's close we are plowing all 2" accounts and using the deep freeze that is coming as rational since packed snow will become an ice rink. edit>> Salt on lots from the weekend is melting everything as it's falling.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping for the 1-3, better yet 2-4. Bad news is when you look at the radar its falling apart real fast. Hoping for at least a salt run now.


----------



## Mark13

It better snow enough here to plow. I turned down a snowmobile trip to N.Wi-UP so I'd be here to plow for this.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;933529 said:


> It better snow enough here to plow. I turned down a snowmobile trip to N.Wi-UP so I'd be here to plow for this.


Well there is our problem.

You shoulda gone LOL


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;933532 said:


> Well there is our problem.
> 
> You shoulda gone LOL


No kidding, lol. Pretty much a free trip, stay at a private island with a sweet house on it, ride other peoples sleds (I only have atvs) and hang out with my friends and their parents for 5 days. And I told them I'd like to come but I would rather not miss the chance to work so I didn't go. Kinda thinking I should have.

Here is where I would have stayed.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I hope is snows enough, too. We have at least 5 drivers that had new years trips to WI planned for similar reasons and they are waiting to work. At least we will be salting, but I think we will get 1.8 inches.


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;933538 said:


> No kidding, lol. Pretty much a free trip, stay at a private island with a sweet house on it, ride other peoples sleds (I only have atvs) and hang out with my friends and their parents for 5 days. And I told them I'd like to come but I would rather not miss the chance to work so I didn't go. Kinda thinking I should have.
> 
> Here is where I would have stayed.


Just leavin the UP and conditions were real nice. Trails not all groomed yet but weather was perfect. Wish I had my truck back and coulda been plowin though


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;933572 said:


> Just leavin the UP and conditions were real nice. Trails not all groomed yet but weather was perfect. Wish I had my truck back and coulda been plowin though


Ya, my friends were keeping me updated with the weather conditions up there via texts. I didn't really mind not going as long as the storm for today/tomarrow was going to happen to keep me busy.


----------



## erkoehler

same here, was going to head up north, but now I am watching out the window


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;933578 said:


> same here, was going to head up north, but now I am watching out the window


I'm looking out the window and I don't see anything happening here in Woodstock. Well, If I get my microscope out it kinda looks like it's snowing, maybe.


----------



## REAPER

Looks like it brooke up before it started.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

mark13 what lake is that on?


----------



## ChicagoPlower

NW Snow Removal;933542 said:


> I hope is snows enough, too. We have at least 5 drivers that had new years trips to WI planned for similar reasons and they are waiting to work. At least we will be salting, but I think we will get 1.8 inches.


I checked out your website and hats off to you for managing so many accounts. That's good stuff you've got goin on. The four routes I have makes my hair fall out sometimes, ninety would definately have me lookin for the next plane to Hawaii. As far as this snow event goes, it's not looking overly impressive. I think you're right about the 1.8".


----------



## Mark13

dfdsuperduty;933596 said:


> mark13 what lake is that on?


Big Lake I believe.


----------



## Dissociative

little snow on cars in Glendale Heights


----------



## RAW Details

dito here in Carpentersville!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Damn not here! (Burr Ridge)


----------



## Mark13

Snowing pretty hard with small flakes here in Woodstock.


----------



## kkbuilding

Anything happening in Orland or Palos?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

ChicagoPlower;933607 said:


> I checked out your website and hats off to you for managing so many accounts. That's good stuff you've got goin on. The four routes I have makes my hair fall out sometimes, ninety would definately have me lookin for the next plane to Hawaii. As far as this snow event goes, it's not looking overly impressive. I think you're right about the 1.8".


Thanks. We brought a great group of subs together and have been working with the same guys for 3 years now. Fair and routine is how we keep our routes.


----------



## RAW Details

Pushin 2 Please;933632 said:


> Damn not here! (Burr Ridge)


thats where my sub contracting sites are. MB financial on countyline and the Chicago Decals across countyline


----------



## NW Snow Removal

snowing huge flakes in orland right now, but treated surfaces are holding up too good and melting most of what is falling. :/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Raw Details, I work a few buildings down from Chicago Decals. AMS Mechanical Systems. I don't plow up here, to far from home!


----------



## RAW Details

oh nice! if ya see a white regular cab short bed silverado doing their lot feel free to say hey.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

oh nice! if ya see a white regular cab short bed silverado doing their lot feel free to say hey. I will, I start between 530 and 6am and try and get out of here around 2ish.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

NW Snow Removal;933649 said:


> Thanks. We brought a great group of subs together and have been working with the same guys for 3 years now. Fair and routine is how we keep our routes.


Fair and routine is the best way to go. Good deal.


----------



## Dissociative

ChicagoPlower;933679 said:


> Fair and routine is the best way to go. Good deal.


unless it's about a woman.....than irrational and chaotic seems to be the trend.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I am a woman. My husband and I own the company. LOL Gee, thanks.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I'll stay out of this, ha ha. It's always nice to see/hear female plowers out there. There should be more!


----------



## RAW Details

NW Snow Removal;933693 said:


> I am a woman. My husband and I own the company. LOL Gee, thanks.


way to go George! gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

My husband takes care of all the drivers and salt and I take of the clients and billing. Works out great. No offense taken, as I know how crazy I can get when a client calls saying a shoveler failed to shovel a back door or section of sw that we told him about long before the storm and having to send the guy back over to shovel it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

so this thing is falling apart now?

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"falling apart" Its long gone. I think Skilling's cold really went to his head last night. WOW!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Midwest Pond;933889 said:


> so this thing is falling apart now?
> 
> .


It looks like the best chance we have for around an inch will be later tonight. Most of it looks like its going to be in the Southern burbs. But after Saturdays eight inch surprise, nothing's for sure until it moves on in.


----------



## KJ Cramer

It's Crapity McCrapy looking here, snowing decent, but all small/tiny flakes, nothing accumulating and it looks like the sun is trying to poke its way out. Doubt we will even get a salt run out of this let alone a push.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Radar continues to indicate areas of light snow over northern and central Illinois moving northeast. Since the snow is patchy it is expected the snow will occur intermittently. Treated surfaces should remain wet this afternoon but with the onset of darkness, pavement temperatures will drop and problems will increase. Most of the snow will end late tonight, although lingering flurries will persist into Thursday morning. Snow totals of 1 to 2 inches are expected although isolated 2-3 inches amounts are possible.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I sure hope your right NW Snow Removal. Where did you get that? 1-2 inch's would be ok 2-3 would be great!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

that's from our weather service.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I sure like your weather services forecast! Channel 7 just said up to 2 inchs by morning.


----------



## snowguys

hey nw how many pieces of Equipment do you guys own?? got any pics???


----------



## erkoehler

Steady snow in mchenry but really fine flakes.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

snowguys;934077 said:


> hey nw how many pieces of Equipment do you guys own?? got any pics???


all of our stats are on our website in the about section. snowing really good near orland park, and just starting to stick


----------



## the new boss 92

side streets are covered in carol stream! looks like possibly a plow early morning!


----------



## the new boss 92

ChicagoPlower;933906 said:


> It looks like the best chance we have for around an inch will be later tonight. Most of it looks like its going to be in the Southern burbs. But after Saturdays eight inch surprise, nothing's for sure until it moves on in.


whens this suppossed to happen and where do you get your information so early?


----------



## PlowsontheRun

Gettin a little here. Maybe a Salt run, Maybe even a push by mornin' T-man You gettin anything North! Whats your Trigger?


----------



## prostk2

Small coating here in Hanover Park, 
Newboss did you get your intake gaskets fixed/injector?
Lets hope for 2-3" of snow and then we can all make some $ to finish out the 2009 year!!!
xysport


----------



## zman9119

We have nice fine snow here in Romeoville. Still coming down. Side streets sticking at this time.


----------



## jblatti13

here in joliet we have about an inch on the untreated areas. hoping for another inch overnight so i can get come work in tomorrow!

NW thats a very nice website you have there. do you guys service any locations in the joliet area, i havent seen an of your trucks?


----------



## stroker79

Everything is covered here un Schaumburg. I better go put the plow on lol. I haven't been out of the house since I came home
from the bears game. What a game that was, it was my first bears game too!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

thanks jblatti. We don't have any clients in joliet currently. Our closest is some industrial properties in bolingbrook. treated surfaces still spotty in the orland park area, but the side roads are covered.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

the new boss 92;934257 said:


> whens this suppossed to happen and where do you get your information so early?


That's just what I see from the radar, and from what's coming down. I'm not a meteorologist by any stretch, just tired of bogus forcasts on T.V.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody looking for a sub, or somebody to pick up a few accounts or slack from time to time? Was promised at least 8 hours an outing this year and have yet to get anything over 5 hours, barely even worth it at this point... I have a reliable 3/4 dodge with an 8.5 footer, and have 10 years expierience in commercial snow removal, full insurance and a squeaky clean record... And would be willing to throw a salter in my truck if needed. I live in carol stream, but plow in the lombard/glen ellyn/wheaton areas as well as elmhurst but will travel! Have all necessary insurance


----------



## GMC99

.............................


----------



## NW Snow Removal

GMC99;934462 said:


> .............................


doesn't ring a bell. 1/2 inch coating on treated surfaces now. Looking good south of 55


----------



## the new boss 92

prostk2;934308 said:


> Small coating here in Hanover Park,
> Newboss did you get your intake gaskets fixed/injector?
> Lets hope for 2-3" of snow and then we can all make some $ to finish out the 2009 year!!!
> xysport


Yea I got them taken care of in june but I need to put shocks on now. We don't have anything in carol stream but a light coating on un treated surfaces, hopefully I can get a couple pushes in by the morning!


----------



## erkoehler

New headlights are installed, boss warranty replaced mine!


----------



## the new boss 92

ChicagoPlower;934342 said:


> That's just what I see from the radar, and from what's coming down. I'm not a meteorologist by any stretch, just tired of bogus forcasts on T.V.


You know when that styorm is suppossed to be here


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;934496 said:


> New headlights are installed, boss warranty replaced mine!


What dealer did you take it to? I have to get mine done because they suck and one poped off again and broke anoth bulb!


----------



## erkoehler

Wauconda car care, call first and they will order the light.


----------



## the new boss 92

Alright cool, I like the new look but the lights are a pain in the ass


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guys how much is there in tinley and oak forest. We have about .5 inch here in lansing.


----------



## snowguys

NW Snow Removal;934189 said:


> all of our stats are on our website in the about section. snowing really good near orland park, and just starting to stick


Snow Removal Equipment List 2009-2010

We have access to:

46 Pick-Up Trucks w/ V-Box salt spreaders 
3 Dump Trucks (6 yard) w/large capacity salt spreaders 
9 S250 Bobcats (each with bucket and/or 10' Pusher) 
2 Caterpillar 252B Loaders w/10' Sectional Plows 
Operating Statistics

so how many trucks do you guys own?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok so how much do you think there will be out towards tinley in the next hour or or two


----------



## Midwest Pond

there isnt a push in Mundelein, just salt runs by 3am, thank God for salting

.


----------



## REAPER

R&R Yard Design;934739 said:


> Ok so how much do you think there will be out towards tinley in the next hour or or two


I counted about 72,398 flakes that way on the radar. payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So let see with wind and evap. There might be 1 inch at the most


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3/4 to inch in midlothian,oak forest,..........closer to 3/4 on my drive way. just got home and the streets are great(too bad)


----------



## the new boss 92

There is about 1/2 inch max in carol stream, hopefully more but probley just salting in wheaton carol stream area. Any one have a hitch spreader with wiring and controls the want to sell or know anyone?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think I am going out soon to salt everything. I might have one for sale in a week or so


----------



## 84deisel

"so how many trucks do you guys own? "
we own
1 bronco
31pickups with plows
12 f350,450,550 with dumps,flatbeds with plows and some with tailgate spreaders
1 f800 4x4 with plow and v box
1 pete 330 with plow and salter
1 ln8000 with plow and v box
2 pete 330 tandam axle dumps
1 pete 379 semi and dump trailer
8 bobcats with buckets and blades
1 tcm 820 loader 10ft blade
1 case 321 10ft pusher
1 case 521 12ft pusher
1 samsung sl120 4yard loader
lots of snow blowers and even more shovels


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;934898 said:


> I think I am going out soon to salt everything. I might have one for sale in a week or so


Pm me if you do with some details ect and a price with possible pic to I'm really lookming for one prefferbly a snowex 3000 v box but open to a tailgate spreader aswell


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowguys;934728 said:


> so how many trucks do you guys own?


5641- Snowplows (all the color red) 
845- Tandem dump trucks with spreaders with CB radios 
3- Toro snow blowers (the ones with one pull easy start) 
1- Supervisor
A 700- man sidewalk crew 
78- Military transport vehicles 
4- Helicopters equipped with liquid deicing capabilities for emergency de-icing 
A 24/7 365 days a year "snow command hot line" for our customers. (out sourced to China)	
Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal


----------



## T-MAN

Vaughn Schultz;935004 said:


> 5641- Snowplows (all the color red)
> 845- Tandem dump trucks with spreaders with CB radios
> 3- Toro snow blowers (the ones with one pull easy start)
> 1- Supervisor
> A 700- man sidewalk crew
> 78- Military transport vehicles
> 4- Helicopters equipped with liquid deicing capabilities for emergency de-icing
> A 24/7 365 days a year "snow command hot line" for our customers. (out sourced to China)
> Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal


We just picked up 3 Gov. Surplus Space Shuttles and one Russian Ice Breaker. 
Just to be safe.

1/2" here. Time to salt.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

2 inch in matteson. Time to plow.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

About an inch in carol stream. Plowing and salting restaurant and church for the morning, leaving office buildings due to the fact that mine are closed until monday morning. I know its supposed to get cold, but ill wait until sat or sun to plow and salt for when the sun is out.


----------



## 3311

the new boss 92;934998 said:


> Pm me if you do with some details ect and a price with possible pic to I'm really lookming for one prefferbly a snowex 3000 v box but open to a tailgate spreader aswell


Don't you mean 6000 ?


----------



## REAPER

Full heavy salting took care of what was on the ground here. Pushed back a couple of drifts along side of building but nothing out in middle of the lots. 
I did see other guys out there plowing tho.
If I was a customer and got a bill for plowing AND salting less than a inch I would find a new plow guy.

Flat areas had maybe a 1/4 inch on it. corners maybe a full inch.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Got about an inch, plowed main areas and salted the piss outa everything. Should take care of it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy New Years everyone to you and your families...... I'm heading north for a few days, looks like where in a quiet period

:waving: see you next year!!!!


.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;935229 said:


> Happy New Years everyone to you and your families...... I'm heading north for a few days, looks like where in a quiet period
> 
> :waving: see you next year!!!!
> 
> .


I am jealous! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;935068 said:


> Full heavy salting took care of what was on the ground here. Pushed back a couple of drifts along side of building but nothing out in middle of the lots.
> I did see other guys out there plowing tho.
> If I was a customer and got a bill for plowing AND salting less than a inch I would find a new plow guy.
> 
> Flat areas had maybe a 1/4 inch on it. corners maybe a full inch.


We had 1/2-3/4 here. Scraped a few heavier spots myself. Didnt take that much salt to get things going for sure.
Funny thing is most guys were plowing. There are many sites over here not salting any more, so maybe they have the go ahead to scrape anything ?


----------



## Dissociative

what is this a truck pissing contest?...

i have 40 ford dealers in my family.......beat that

and i picked up a even dozen of these last night for my taco-bell's and mc donaldls.


----------



## 84deisel

We salted only last night and the resi guys did a couple of 1 inch accounts. Funny thing is , with all that equipment we have only 2 salt trucks went out last night , the owner and me.


----------



## the new boss 92

3311;935061 said:


> Don't you mean 6000 ?


yea i did mean a 6k i was on my phone and miss typed!


----------



## REAPER

T-MAN;935364 said:


> We had 1/2-3/4 here. Scraped a few heavier spots myself. Didnt take that much salt to get things going for sure.
> Funny thing is most guys were plowing. There are many sites over here not salting any more, so maybe they have the go ahead to scrape anything ?


Yes if I had no salt accounts I would have cleaned them up as well and hope for no ice over. The ones I saw though were both plowing and salting.


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;935493 said:


> Yes if I had no salt accounts I would have cleaned them up as well and hope for no ice over. The ones I saw though were both plowing and salting.


There was a handfull of those here too. Just went on a lot check, and seems everyone plowed LOL. Looks like me and one other contractor around here salted ONLY. WTF ?

Even seen a couple of clowns out pushing now. Must have figured that 3 degree temp tonight might bite em in the ass. Starting a list today of sites I intend to pay a visit too. Days like today when my lots are mint, and the rest of the damn towns stuff looks like **** are nice marketing tools.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we had an inch everywhere south of lake county at 1 am. plowed salted shoveled everything.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

full plow on everything out south. Just got back in now. Started at 2am. We had every bit of 3 inches


----------



## stroker79

T-MAN;935569 said:


> There was a handfull of those here too. Just went on a lot check, and seems everyone plowed LOL. Looks like me and one other contractor around here salted ONLY. WTF ?
> 
> Even seen a couple of clowns out pushing now. Must have figured that 3 degree temp tonight might bite em in the ass. Starting a list today of sites I intend to pay a visit too. Days like today when my lots are mint, and the rest of the damn towns stuff looks like **** are nice marketing tools.


You werent the only one that salted only. Dont feel too left out


----------



## Dissociative

i got a full plow and salt


----------



## erkoehler

Went out at 3am, plowed 1 lot and salt on everything else.

Nap time.....


----------



## cplmac

I got a full salt run in, only about an inch on the ground so no go on the snow throw.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This is how every year should end. Left the house just after midnight and got home around 2ish! Took a 2 hour nap and about to go for dinner with the family. We got 2-3 inchs, plow all and salt the ones that wanted it... Hope everybody has a good and safe night! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plowed and salted everything. p2p we got 2-3 inches for sure.


----------



## the new boss 92

looks like another storm from north west is moving in for sunday into monday. lets see what happens.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't know where you heard that new boss, but that would be a fine way to bring in the new year, the same way it went out... Snowy!!!


----------



## turb0diesel

erkoehler;899172 said:


> Another 2+ inch storm would be sweet!


im hopin for another 10+


----------



## JohnnyU

Full plow and salt run last night with about 2-3" around Peoria. Ran up to the Quad Cities today, looked to have gotten about the same amount. 

payup


----------



## erkoehler

turb0diesel;936236 said:


> im hopin for another 10+


That would be awesome!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

the new boss 92;936176 said:


> looks like another storm from north west is moving in for sunday into monday. lets see what happens.


Where'd u hear that?!?! Cuz I hope so!


----------



## the new boss 92

Look at the radar north west of chicago the storm there is moving twards us!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;936471 said:


> Look at the radar north west of chicago the storm there is moving twards us!


I don't see anything on the radar? Where are you looking????????


----------



## the new boss 92

Happy new years guys it in the oragon area right now its heafding for us! Hope this make sence I have had a few.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone work this one???

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=45517&source=0


----------



## 84deisel

yep I was in my 88 blazer.


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;936617 said:


> anyone work this one???
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=45517&source=0


Since that was the same year I got run over by a car on the job I remember it well. :angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very, very long hours. Remember it well! Happy New Year.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Happy New Year everyone!

I am heading over to naperville/aurora later today. Anybody have a shop and some time today? I still need to fix my headlights and I don't have anywhere to work on them here except for the road. It would be later this afternoon/evening. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Remember that storm well....no sleep for a very long time
Plowed the whole storm with an s-10 pick-up with a 6'8" snow-way and never got stuck once.....


----------



## erkoehler

Todd, drive up to chicago mastercraft and you can use the shop.......


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;936803 said:


> Todd, drive up to chicago mastercraft and you can use the shop.......


I'm thinking about it...lol dam I feel like all I do around this city is drive!

Got any sweet boats in up there? That might make the trip worth it!


----------



## Mark13

ohiogreenworks;936858 said:


> Got any sweet boats in up there? That might make the trip worth it!


Mastercraft and Sweet Boats... nahh 

I wanna see the sweet boats!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;936858 said:


> I'm thinking about it...lol dam I feel like all I do around this city is drive!
> 
> Got any sweet boats in up there? That might make the trip worth it!


About 20 of them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would like to see the boats as well. But I don't want to see the price tag on them


----------



## T-MAN

Mark13;936867 said:


> I wanna see the sweet boats!!!!!:bluebounc


Me too ! I will bring the Beer


----------



## dlcs

Looks like are next chance of accum. snow is next Wednesday into Thursday. Bring it on.payup:bluebounc


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell its snowing down here right now


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

Does anybody know if cpw is open tommorro with the long holiday weekend 
thanks gavin


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think they are. What are you in need of


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

wanted a new set of pro wing and some misc stuff i will call before i go to make sure thanks


----------



## Mark13

T-MAN;937092 said:


> Me too ! I will bring the Beer


I'm a little young for that yet, but I'd still come to hangout and look at all the expensive toys.


----------



## WilliamOak

Gavins Lawncare;937743 said:


> wanted a new set of pro wing and some misc stuff i will call before i go to make sure thanks


I would definitely call before going, I know someone who went down to CPW for guide sticks and the headlight adaptor for my dodge and they had to order the Guide sticks. For saying all they do they didnt even have guide sticks in stock and took like 4 weeks to getthem to his doorstep. Not to mention thy didn't have the headlight harness in stock


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;937166 said:


> Looks like are next chance of accum. snow is next Wednesday into Thursday. Bring it on.payup:bluebounc


i agree this would be nice.


----------



## Bird21

No Snow, Just COLD..........

Mabey Monday or Wednesday?


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;938679 said:


> No Snow, Just COLD..........
> 
> Mabey Monday or Wednesday?


No snow means head north to Wi to snowmobile........


----------



## Dissociative

Mark13;937744 said:


> I'm a little young for that yet, but I'd still come to hangout and look at all the expensive toys.


note to mark: next time don't worry about being young puddin, we don't care.


----------



## Mark13

Dissociative;939623 said:


> note to mark: next time don't worry about being young puddin, we don't care.


I figured no one cared. I have no interest to drink or smoke so even if I was 21 it probably wouldn't change anything.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;939869 said:


> I figured no one cared. I have no interest to drink or smoke so even if I was 21 it probably wouldn't change anything.


Me neither


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;939882 said:


> Me neither


Save me money to buy other things that are more useful to me.


----------



## stroker79

I just want to show this off if you dont mind.

Ive always wanted to go into graphic design and branding, I did a pretty good job with my logo and now I have a customer (parents new business) to try my hand at it again. I just finished the logo a couple days ago and my stepdad who is the photographer will also be making the website. Ill be doing shirts and business cards and stuff like that to get the name out. He is a photographer for dog agility meets.


----------



## erkoehler

Nice job Doug, looks good!


----------



## jblatti13

anybody else see the accuweather forecast? calling for 4+ thursday/thurs nite. really hoping this comes through, im getting bored!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

jblatti13;940918 said:


> anybody else see the accuweather forecast? calling for 4+ thursday/thurs nite. really hoping this comes through, im getting bored!


Saw it. Hoping for some snow. We are getting bored and blowing thru beer way too fast! Good thing cases are 5 bucks cheaper here than ohio!!!


----------



## dlcs

ohiogreenworks;940988 said:


> Saw it. Hoping for some snow. We are getting bored and blowing thru beer way too fast! Good thing cases are 5 bucks cheaper here than ohio!!!


Hey why does your location say Ohio? :waving:


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Real nice logo. It reminds me of my favorite college logo, the Cincinnati bearcats. Perfect color combo too.


----------



## the new boss 92

jblatti13;940918 said:


> anybody else see the accuweather forecast? calling for 4+ thursday/thurs nite. really hoping this comes through, im getting bored!


:laughing: accu weather, last time they said we were going to get a 20 inch blizzard and it turned out to be a 2 inch mess! but i do agree, would be nice if it happened!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Much agreed, they should change their name from accu to wrong weather. But I do hope for something pushable and soon.


----------



## T-MAN

That knucklehead on abc just said around 6" for wednesday into thursday night. Not holding my breath yet but NWS said accumulating snow for thursday.
I would like that payup


----------



## ohiogreenworks

dlcs;941040 said:


> Hey why does your location say Ohio? :waving:


We are here for the winter. Tired of not getting snow in Dayton, OH so we decided to come up here. payup


----------



## the new boss 92

KJ Cramer;941531 said:


> Much agreed, they should change their name from accu to wrong weather. But I do hope for something pushable and soon.


or acculier! whats skilling saying he pretty goot at predicting the weather!


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;940518 said:


> Nice job Doug, looks good!





ChicagoPlower;941290 said:


> Real nice logo. It reminds me of my favorite college logo, the Cincinnati bearcats. Perfect color combo too.


Thanks!

Well my truck goes to the dealer in the late morning to get the electrical problems fixed, I have a whole slew of them. I hope they are caused all by the same thing making it a quick and easy fix.


----------



## nevrnf

Doug, Check the power connection on the driver side wheel well. It is the main feed for the interior of the truck from the battery. It is under the rear edge of the battery box. I have seen this get loose/corroded and wreak havoc on a 02-03 SD. It would not hurt to check all the cables from the starter and alt. They have been known to come loose/corrode. A good shot of fluid film does wonders on these.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Forecasts are sounding very good for a few inchs a fluffy snow Thursday. Lets hope so because Skillet Head is calling for mid-January thaw. Hope we get a couple snows before that! Having a few drinks tonight, no snow and its my birthday, figure why not! STAY WARM!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Where you going for your bday. Ill come for a drink or two


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My house. Wife's working late so I'll have our daughter. Drinking at home alone, yeah maybe I do have a drinking problem!!! LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You do have a drinking problem. You know, normal people have to go to work after a long holiday weekend. Happy Birthday you knucklehead!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Ryan... O by the way I was at work at 5:30 AM. But I am far from normal...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

3-6 inches wed into thursday. let's hope it pulls through.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

3-6 inches of powder... it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## the new boss 92

lol accuweather doesnt have a weather alarm anymore and but skillings forcast is right up there still


----------



## tls22

T-MAN;941774 said:


> That knucklehead on abc just said around 6" for wednesday into thursday night. Not holding my breath yet but NWS said accumulating snow for thursday.
> I would like that payup


I could def see that Todd......that or more.......not going to have alot of preciep.....but it will be snowing when its 10 degrees out...so the ratio is going to be insane.....like that storm you get a foot out of. 30-1 ratio would def be in play........just need to make sure your get the preciep. both the gfs and nam are printing out .25-.50 for you....going to get some help from the lake.....get the plows ready boys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PLOWS! I still don't have 4wd! God I hate dealerships. How can GM not make a part anymore for a 2 year old truck? So now I am feeling the GM bankruptcy.


----------



## stroker79

SullivanSeptic;942325 said:


> PLOWS! I still don't have 4wd! God I hate dealerships. How can GM not make a part anymore for a 2 year old truck? So now I am feeling the GM bankruptcy.


Have you checked with the whitehouse?

They are stocking parts now:laughing:


----------



## tls22

SullivanSeptic;942325 said:


> PLOWS! I still don't have 4wd! God I hate dealerships. How can GM not make a part anymore for a 2 year old truck? So now I am feeling the GM bankruptcy.


4wd is overrated anyway


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

tls22;942312 said:


> I could def see that Todd......that or more.......not going to have alot of preciep.....but it will be snowing when its 10 degrees out...so the ratio is going to be insane.....like that storm you get a foot out of. 30-1 ratio would def be in play........just need to make sure your get the preciep. both the gfs and nam are printing out .25-.50 for you....going to get some help from the lake.....get the plows ready boys


Shhhhh ... Let's not jinx it!!!!


----------



## tls22

Fire_n_Ice;942353 said:


> Shhhhh ... Let's not jinx it!!!!


its not my snow....


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

tls22;942356 said:


> its not my snow....


Good point!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;942325 said:


> PLOWS! I still don't have 4wd! God I hate dealerships. How can GM not make a part anymore for a 2 year old truck? So now I am feeling the GM bankruptcy.


Not sure about your truck but on my 98 cummins I had the 4x4 went out and I bought posi loc for it. It is a jeep idea but it is a cable you route down to the axle and then in the cable there is a pull loc type knob and you engage the axle with a cable. Worked awesome on my truck and was ~200 bucks. Not sure if something like that is available or would work on chevy's but worth a shot if you can't get that part...

Edit: found the website 4x4posi-lok.com it appears they do not make one for your truck...sorry lol I tried


----------



## scottL

I'm only seeing 2-3 inch of snow for wed/thr. The last few model runs have weaken it somewhat and have pushed it farther south of the Dupage area. Wed Midnight in to Thr 11:am


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2-3 inches would be also nice...Its only Monday so we all know the forecast will change every day until it hits.


----------



## Wieckster

thats for sure it will change at least twice each day they will say snow or no snow that way they are right either way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Part is being over nighted from Michigan right now. dealer is a moron and I found one ont he internet


----------



## the new boss 92

well lets hope skilling is saying a few inches of fluffy snow accumulation!


----------



## DIRSHMAN63

hey if any help I saw the ch9 noon news and was callin for 3 to 6 weds in to thursday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The snow will happen. I have everyone covered. The plow is off and buried in back of shop. I have no 4wd, and i just washed the truck. You can all thank me later.


----------



## stroker79

SullivanSeptic;942908 said:


> The snow will happen. I have everyone covered. The plow is off and buried in back of shop. I have no 4wd, and i just washed the truck. You can all thank me later.


Nice and to top it off, one of my trucks is being ripped apart looking for an electrical issue. I hope the storm seriously comes in late thursday so they have a good 2.5 days to work on it.


----------



## metallihockey88

stroker79;942927 said:


> Nice and to top it off, one of my trucks is being ripped apart looking for an electrical issue. I hope the storm seriously comes in late thursday so they have a good 2.5 days to work on it.


snow is definately comin. with both of you guys down and now my truck that was supposed to be done early this week is pushed back to next week due to half the parts theyve ordered for my truck getting wrecked in shipping. enjoy the snow boys  ill just keep counting the money i could have made the last few weeks :crying:


----------



## scottL

SullivanSeptic;942908 said:


> The snow will happen. I have everyone covered. The plow is off and buried in back of shop. I have no 4wd, and i just washed the truck. You can all thank me later.


Ok ... I remember something you said about your 4x4 not working ..... What was the issue/part again? What has the district rep said?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They said they "think" they can get one by Wednesday afternoon. But I found one on the internet myself and it being overnighted to me. Should have it tomorrow. So I am hoping to have the 4wd up and running by end of day tomorrow. My dealer rep is not too helpful. Supposedly there are only 3 transfer case actuators in the United states. No dealer wants to give them up. They say they think they can get one, but I am not putting any confidence in them. I am just paying for one myself. I'll let you know tomorrow what has happened.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey what dealer did you go to


----------



## Snow2Go

SullivanSeptic;942908 said:


> The snow will happen. I have everyone covered. The plow is off and buried in back of shop. I have no 4wd, and i just washed the truck. You can all thank me later.


I see you all the time, I do auto transport so my other rig is a White Crew Cab F450 with a 4 Car hauler, Ill honk next time.


----------



## ao31

Ch 9 says looking good for 4-6" Wed eve through Thurs. Get the bank deposit slips ready boys! Looks like another easy push.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow2Go;943551 said:


> I see you all the time, I do auto transport so my other rig is a White Crew Cab F450 with a 4 Car hauler, Ill honk next time.


Where do you see me at? You around New Lenox area? For sure honk next time. My shop is on N/W corner of Schoolhouse and Laraway. Stop by some time


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard 6.5 inches max on wgn. Wasn't skilling though.

Hope for 4!


----------



## the new boss 92

yup lets hope i need the money my truck is broken, well see what happens.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the nicest part is how this storm developed.....it came in from Washington and Oregon.....this is our pattern......hopefully we get a few riding across the Dakotas right in a row......

The Cold is definetaly in place now...........

.


----------



## SnowMatt13

NOAA graphical forecast this am is for 6".


----------



## the new boss 92

Looking good still for tomarrow night they are calling for 3 to 6 and channel 7 news!


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;943863 said:


> the nicest part is how this storm developed.....it came in from Washington and Oregon.....this is our pattern......hopefully we get a few riding across the Dakotas right in a row......
> 
> The Cold is definetaly in place now...........
> 
> .


I heard above freezing temperature possibly next week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, I also heard it was going to thaw around here after this weekends cold snap. 32 degrees and higher for at least a week. Lets hope this storm stays on track before it warms up and we can get a push in. With that said, they don't know tomorrows forecast let alone over a week away!


----------



## FEFMedia

I need to wash my truck sooooo bad!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lets all wash them and detail them too make certain it hits!


----------



## the new boss 92

Well its deffinatly on its way I cheacked again after this morning and its still going smothly twards us.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pushin 2 Please;944007 said:


> Lets all wash them and detail them too make certain it hits!


I'm in, I'll do it later today.

It'll snow good, I'm sicker than a dog, so it'll probably be one of those snows that just don't stop, plow for 20+ hrs straight. I guess I'll just crank the heat and hope to sweat it out.


----------



## affekonig

I've seen what looks like a little coolant under the F250, so that'll probably end up being a big prolem and that one'll be down which will be my contribution to the snow totals.


----------



## Dissociative

HEY scottl.......is your phone working?...i left you a few messages in that time frame early December when you were not on here.


----------



## tls22

4-8 of fluffy snow guys....i could see more in spots.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

According to that diagram olddog, it going to be a good snow across the board(north and south siders)!!


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;944080 said:


> According to that diagram olddog, it going to be a good snow across the board(north and south siders)!!


everyone will be in on the fun....


----------



## stroker79

And my truck will be fixed! I pick it up later today. 

Also, remember just cause it gets warm doesnt mean no snow. Normally big snows follow warmups.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just heard Thursday 1am to 3pm, 2-3 inches. 3pm to midnight another 1-2, for a total of 3-5 with the highest amounts along the southern part of the lake!


----------



## T-MAN

Pushin 2 Please;944080 said:


> According to that diagram olddog, it going to be a good snow across the board(north and south siders)!!


There saying closer to the Lake will have higher totals. Theres a pretty good ice pack out there now, so we shall see. It will be interesting to say the least. That fluffy powder sure is nice to plow. Sounds like drifting could be a problem thursday night.


----------



## kolkie05

Guy's,

Do you have any good places around the nw side of Chicago to get a salter for the truck? Mine died and Russo's said they are 2 weeks out before the next shipment?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not the Northwest side, but you could try Regional Truck in Alsip (708)388-4060 or CPW in Tinley (815)469-1300.. Or even Monroe Truck in Joliet (sorry don't have the # on me) Good luck


----------



## Dissociative

Regional in Glendale Heights also....but they are ass hats..

RA Adams also......Master Hitch also.....umm......


----------



## T-MAN

Or drive to Detroit and save a thousand bucks+ at Angelos.

Were's the big warm up ? Haven't seen it myself. Inaccuweather was calling for all next week warm up 3 days ago, now 2 days next week. Big Jerry last night said NO warm up in site.
Same with Tommy Skillet head. The arctic air is in place. 
A warm up would be good to get the fur moving again.

Oh ya and inaccuweather is calling for 2" weds. threw thursday. I hope there not right.
NWS is saying 7+ threw thursday night, no guess on how much for friday threw sat. Sounds like a long ass drawn out 1" every 4 -7 hours storm. It pays the bills. Good for the hourly guys thats for sure.
Bring it on !


----------



## erkoehler

Supposed to be leaving Thursday night for snowmobile trip, hope its not too drawn out!


----------



## stroker79

Last night Jim Ramsey on ch 9 showed 33* on the last day of his 7 day forcast.

http://www.wgntv.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=91162efc-78a9-48b1-88b1-9b1b0c64db41&src=front


----------



## Dissociative

i hate sitting here wasting time......waiting on jobs to close.....this is so boring..

i'm gonna go out in the shop and f-up something......time to tear into the aires snowblower i just got.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah it is suppose to warm up, but Jim Ramsey is just as bad as Jerry Taft or for that matter Accu-Weather! Maybe when that warm air comes up it will bring a snow system...


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;944237 said:


> i hate sitting here wasting time......waiting on jobs to close.....this is so boring..
> 
> i'm gonna go out in the shop and f-up something......time to tear into the aires snowblower i just got.


uhhh ok. You do that


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;944238 said:


> Yeah it is suppose to warm up, but Jim Ramsey is just as bad as Jerry Taft or for that matter Accu-Weather! Maybe when that warm air comes up it will bring a snow system...


Yeah thats true cause skilling already changed the temp to 26* haha


----------



## Midwest Pond

the goof on Channel 7 just said 4-8 with 10" in spots......... a few hours ago he said 2-3"....... 

.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hoping for a big storm like everyone else!


For a spreader, Central Parts has about 50 fisher and western v boxes and some more snow ex tailgates inside. Was just there last week, they have plenty sitting down there...


----------



## REAPER

Anybody see this?
Snow shuts down South Haven

And yes I know it is across the lake. 
A man can dream tho!


----------



## dlcs

Winter storm watch for northwest Illinois. Accum. 4-8" by Thursday. I assume Chicago will be in it before too long.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy $h!t 4-6 inches per hour? I love how he says they predicted 2-5 and got caught off guard. Although they can't get anything right, Lake Effect is almost impossible to predict. We should take a short drive around the lake and make some $.LOL


----------



## REAPER

Pushin 2 Please;944286 said:


> I love how he says they predicted 2-5 and got caught off guard.


He still may be safe if he says he meant 2-5 FEET!

Driving over ain't bad. I plowed for years in Michigan because they always got more snow. I stopped because of my age and their pay rates.


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker 79: what was wrong with your truck? any one have any totals for the storm thats heading in? is this going to be an even that will be over a couple days?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*Anyone in Oak Park want to pick up small commercial account?*

An old commercial lot that we've done for the last couple years just called me wanting to sign contract for this winter (a little late, I know) needs service for this winter. It's in Oak Park on Madison. It's a small medical place (about 4 parking spots) that needs plowing @ 2" and salt spreading. They've always paid on time and never had any issues. We used to do the little gym next door so it was worth it for us to send a driver but too small to do on its own.

If anyone wants to pick up this account PM me and I'll send you the lady's contact info.


----------



## prostk2

What I just saw Accuweather is forecasting 3.2 " late Wed through Thursday all day. NOAA is forecasting 7.2" for the same time period. Either one works for me!!!! But the more the better as we all know-----also supposed to be fluffy snow--time will tell!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

i dont think acculier is right cause they never are!


----------



## KJ Cramer

the new boss 92;944404 said:


> i dont think *acculiar* is right cause they never are!


There, now people will understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i like that TOM like"s

and the new wing tips on on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*New watch has been issued*

National weather service chicago il
134 pm cst tue jan 5 2010

...heavy snow possible thursday...

.a very intense upper air low will move into iowa by thursday
morning and into central indiana by thursday evening. This will
produce snow over north central illinois...northeast illinois and
northwest indiana wednesday evening to friday morning. There will
be a deep layer of cold air in place as a large high over the
western plains pushes cold air into the forecast area. This will
produce snow with a high ice to water ratio. A dry snow is
forecast with this storm.

Ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-010-011-019-
060345-
/o.new.klot.ws.a.0001.100107t0000z-100108t1200z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-iroquois-ford-
lake in-newton-jasper-benton-
including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock...
Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago...
Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...
Watseka...paxton...gary...morocco...rensselaer...fowler
134 pm cst tue jan 5 2010 /234 pm est tue jan 5 2010/

...winter storm watch in effect from wednesday evening through
late thursday night...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from wednesday evening through late
thursday night.

* timing...snow will begin late wednesday afternoon and will
become heavy during the day thursday. Most of the snow will move
east of the forecast area by friday morning.

* accumulations...we expect 7 to 9 inches accumulation by friday
morning.

* hazards...the primary hazard of this winter event will be the
large amounts of snow.

* impacts...the rush hour on thursday morning...thursday evening
and friday morning will impacted. Travel will be impacted late
wednesday night through thursday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## tls22

looks good guys....4-8....locally higher amounts.


----------



## the new boss 92

looking great for people around the central part of il. about time we get more here then the border of wisconsin.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

u guys always get more than us on the southside of the city


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Either way were all going out Wednesday night or Thursday morning and pushin around some white gold!


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;944588 said:


> Either way were all going out Wednesday night or Thursday morning and pushin around some white gold!


SHHHHHHH! Don't jinx it!!


----------



## scottL

Hold tight ... the model maps are flipping around again.... The intense part of the low looks to be sailing south of 88 by a county. The upper state will see snow but, the intense period will come from 5:am-10:am Thr and it looks more like lake effect. The lake effect looks nuts intense.

I'd hold tight. Remember when the talking heads claimed we would only see .7 inch and we ended up with 15". There was NO advisory until 8:am ... several hours after we already had 6". They are simply covering their bases for being off guard so badly last time.

I think we are still in for 4-6 for sure but, it may be dragged out and the maps have to settle down a bit.........


----------



## clncut

Winter storm watch posted....up to 9 inches of snow for our area. I hope they are right! payup
Although 2 inches would be just fine also!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ok.... what did I miss. I just got back from Maui. My parents celebrated their 50th. wedding anniversary. So now back to work....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i do find it hard to believe that we will see 8-10 from a clipper type storm but that is what all the hype is about. there might be .25 to .30 in moisture with this "storm''. i hope they aren't hypeing this to cover their a** like how they missed the x-mas storm. They must be thinking like 20 to 25 to 1 ratio's or higher

i do like the map


----------



## Snow2Go

Hey if anyone has a Unimount Bracket for a 99-04 F250/F350 that they can spare, call me 
815 272 6029
I need one bad by tomorrow. I have a 2000 3/4 Ton Chevy that I can trade or sell.


----------



## Midwest Pond

:yow!: and now the wait!!!!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

weather service just told me 6-8"...starting midnight tomorrow night, flurries by friday noon, lake enhancement towards the end probable ... in other words =)


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;944703 said:


> i do find it hard to believe that we will see 8-10 from a clipper type storm but that is what all the hype is about. there might be .25 to .30 in moisture with this "storm''. i hope they aren't hypeing this to cover their a** like how they missed the x-mas storm. *They must be thinking like 20 to 25 to 1 ratio's or higher*
> 
> i do like the map


Thats exactly it.......it just want happen last event. If it was 32 degrees you only would be getting 1-3 2-4 type event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plus some LES on top of that,,,,,,let it snow,LET IT SNOW

could we have a repeat ?


----------



## snocrete

the new boss 92;944404 said:


> i dont think acculier is right cause they never are!


get it right......its inaccuweather


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;944703 said:


> i do find it hard to believe that we will see 8-10 from a clipper type storm but that is what all the hype is about. there might be .25 to .30 in moisture with this "storm''. i hope they aren't hypeing this to cover their a** like how they missed the x-mas storm. They must be thinking like 20 to 25 to 1 ratio's or higher
> 
> i do like the map


A little more info I read on this possible storm.......this was from NOAA

THE FORECAST QPF SHOWS THAT PRECIPITATION WILL MOVE INTO THE FORECAST
AREA OF NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST
INDIANA STARTING AFTER 06 UTC. THE ECMWF MODEL IS A LITTLE
SLOWER. WE WILL USE A COMBINATION OF THE ECMWF...CANADIAN AND GFS
MODELS FOR THE QPF. WE WILL USE A LARGE SNOW RATIO. THE FORECAST
SOUNDINGS ARE SHOWING A DEEP LAYER OF TEMPERATURE IN THE RANGE FOR
MAXIMUM SNOW GROWTH. THIS LAYER HAS A LOT OF MOISTURE IN IT AND IT
WAS FORECAST TO BE FROM 4600 TO 11700 FEET OR 7100 FEET DEEP. WE
MAY USE A 30 TO ONE SNOW TO LIQUID RATIO.
WE WILL ISSUE A WINTER STORM WATCH FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
FRIDAY MORNING FOR ALL COUNTIES EXCEPT PORTER. THE WATCH WILL BE
LONGER FOR PORTER COUNTY BECAUSE THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BEGIN
FRIDAY.

LONG TERM DISCUSSION FRI NIGHT-TUE
1225 PM CST

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY.
BOTH NAM AND GFS HAVE 850 MB WINDS DUE NORTH WHILE BOUNDARY LAYER
FLOW IS NNW. GFS MODEL SOUNDING SHOWS INVERSION BASED AT ABOUT 5K
FEET WITH SURFACE TO 850 MB DELTA T AROUND 16C. NAM NOT QUITE AS
COLD. THIS SHOULD BE SUFFICIENT FOR SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW FOR LAKE
AND PORTER COUNTIES. CANT COMPLETELY RULE OUT SOME SNOW SHOWERS
DRIFTING INTO THE CHICAGO LAKEFRONT


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yea i see that after i posted, sh*t 30 or 40 would work for me lol..........

north side may get a boost too


----------



## stroker79

the new boss 92;944378 said:


> stroker 79: what was wrong with your truck? any one have any totals for the storm thats heading in? is this going to be an even that will be over a couple days?


Apparantly my instrument cluster is bad. There is a battery minder module that went bad I guess and is giving me all the issues. So they wired everything temporarily while the new cluster is being shipped. Its going to take about 2 weeks to get here.


----------



## T-MAN

1olddogtwo;945170 said:


> yea i see that after i posted, sh*t 30 or 40 would work for me lol..........
> 
> north side may get a boost too


I like were that arrow is pointing ! My back yard payup
Lets all hope for plenty of work to go around from this one, and everyone starts off the New year safe, problem free, and stuffing a couple bucks in there pocket


----------



## toby4492

stroker79;945181 said:


> Apparantly my instrument cluster is bad. There is a battery minder module that went bad I guess and is giving me all the issues. So they wired everything temporarily while the new cluster is being shipped. Its going to take about 2 weeks to get here.


Good luck with the 2 weeks Doug. I have been waiting for parts for my Jeep since October and was told 2 weeks back then. :waving:


----------



## Midwest Pond

as I go to fuel the truck up for tomorrow my power steering line breaks...... better now than at 3am during the storm...... I have the dumbest luck.......


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker 79- nice so your going to have a brand new truck again? 0 miles? midwest pond- man you had some not so good luck this year. but hey atleast it broke now not during the storm like you said.


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;944242 said:


> uhhh ok. You do that


So..i did do just that.....

inherited a st350 aieres snowblower that didn't run.

Rebuilt carb, new plug, tighten belts, fix key switch, lube, test.

This is the ballzist 3.5hrs i ever saw.....it really eats the snow now....

anyone want it?......150.00....posi drive 3 speed forward 1 reverse. 
Pics as soon as i get $$ for a new camera.


----------



## the new boss 92

i am acctually preparing myself for a foot, this is the same weather pattern as this past 12 incher!


----------



## stroker79

toby4492;945313 said:


> Good luck with the 2 weeks Doug. I have been waiting for parts for my Jeep since October and was told 2 weeks back then. :waving:


Your already ordering parts for that truck? I hope it doesnt have anything to do with them being out of business?! LOL :laughing:

Just playin, yeah I hope its only 2 weeks, but it works as is right now so im ok to wait as long as it takes.

What part are you waiting on?



the new boss 92;945322 said:


> stroker 79- nice so your going to have a brand new truck again? 0 miles? midwest pond- man you had some not so good luck this year. but hey atleast it broke now not during the storm like you said.


Yeah I tried that already,LOL. He said they call to find out the mileage on the truck so they can program it in right before they send it out. I tried to get him to shave off a hundred thousand but he wouldnt budge, LOL.


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;945328 said:


> So..i did do just that.....
> 
> inherited a st350 aieres snowblower that didn't run.
> 
> Rebuilt carb, new plug, tighten belts, fix key switch, lube, test.
> 
> This is the ballzist 3.5hrs i ever saw.....it really eats the snow now....
> 
> anyone want it?......150.00....posi drive 3 speed forward 1 reverse.
> Pics as soon as i get $$ for a new camera.


Nice man, you are awesome!


----------



## Midwest Pond

its a plow thing for me...... I think I'm hanging on to the old beast too long....... its always right before the storm, or I come home on the shield....... was looking forward to a good push without something happening


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;945355 said:


> Your already ordering parts for that truck? I hope it doesnt have anything to do with them being out of business?! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Just playin, yeah I hope its only 2 weeks, but it works as is right now so im ok to wait as long as it takes.
> 
> What part are you waiting on?
> 
> Yeah I tried that already,LOL. He said they call to find out the mileage on the truck so they can program it in right before they send it out. I tried to get him to shave off a hundred thousand but he wouldnt budge, LOL.


lol well atleast you tried, i was thinking you had a analog cluster i forgot you had that new of a truck that you had a digi one. lol


----------



## toby4492

stroker79;945355 said:


> Your already ordering parts for that truck? I hope it doesnt have anything to do with them being out of business?! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Just playin, yeah I hope its only 2 weeks, but it works as is right now so im ok to wait as long as it takes.
> 
> What part are you waiting on?


What do you mean already, it's an 07' and just turned 7,000 on the odometer earlier today. Catylatic convertor is apparently one of the issues, been waiting for it since before halloween. Already have had 3 different promise dates as they like to call them. :realmad:

Now be nice and quit hogging all the snow this year and send a little up this way.


----------



## stroker79

toby4492;945368 said:


> What do you mean already, it's an 07' and just turned 7,000 on the odometer earlier today. Catylatic convertor is apparently one of the issues, been waiting for it since before halloween. Already have had 3 different promise dates as they like to call them. :realmad:
> 
> Now be nice and quit hogging all the snow this year and send a little up this way.


LOL OMG is this a southern WI guy whining cause we are getting all the snow?? LOL

No thanks, you dont know how frustrating it is watching a foot of snow miss you by less than 100 miles, LOL. Well now you do know :realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

Well, guess I will change the oil in the truck tomorrow and put the spreader back on....payup


----------



## tls22

hi :waving:


----------



## iceyman

toby4492;945313 said:


> Good luck with the 2 weeks Doug. I have been waiting for parts for my Jeep since October and was told 2 weeks back then. :waving:


ur jeep still isnt fixed


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well my trans in the f250 is going to cost 3300 so it better snow


----------



## the new boss 92

what timeis this mess going to start tomarrow, early night or what? havent heard to much about the starting times and what not.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Some time in the afternoon I guess


----------



## Midwest Pond

between 9-10pm will be the start, as of what they are showing now 

.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

kolkie05;944153 said:


> Guy's,
> 
> Do you have any good places around the nw side of Chicago to get a salter for the truck? Mine died and Russo's said they are 2 weeks out before the next shipment?


Advantage Trailers in Carol Stream


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;945649 said:


> Well my trans in the f250 is going to cost 3300 so it better snow


Holy Smokes, is it gold plated?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;945649 said:


> Well my trans in the f250 is going to cost 3300 so it better snow


Are you going to be up and running for tonight's storm?


----------



## nevrnf

I have been fighting a head cold since newyears day. Today is the 1st day i feel decent. Going to West Chicago for lunch and to thaw out and wash my truck. It also needs a oil change and tire rotation, so i think it is a short day of maint.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's been CANCELED , take the plows off, return the salt, wash the trucks

its going to 73 and sunny tomorrow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It would not at all surprise me.


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;945889 said:


> it's been CANCELED , take the plows off, return the salt, wash the trucks
> 
> its going to 73 and sunny tomorrow


you scared me for a second, i had to go cheack lol! i like what im seeing on the radar! looks like i should go throw my plow on and get the ballest in! 4-6 inches of fluffy snow comming our way


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No. Not the ford is not up till friday. Its going to cost so much cause it tow 12000 a day in the summer and plows for winter. It is what it is I guess


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;945979 said:


> No. Not the ford is not up till friday. Its going to cost so much cause it tow 12000 a day in the summer and plows for winter. It is what it is I guess


Hopefully early Friday and maybe it could go out for a few hours to start paying you back! I'm hearing 1-2 tonight and 7-10 total!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea ok. I got the 2 chevys running


----------



## tls22

I pretty much nailed all of the potential key events from the january 7 forecast date, so where is my recognition? I should get a pro forecaster tag for forecasting correctly. Anyways, I think I succeeded in my hobby and it is time to move onto bigger things.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bow down to tls you are our god.


----------



## tls22

R&R Yard Design;946072 said:


> Bow down to tls you are our god.


thankyou.....im done with the the weather hobby....i now collect stamps.


----------



## scottL

I dunno....... The maps are showing it being caught up more in the jet stream and track farther south like mid to lower state. Maybe around midnight we start to have a chance of some snow. More like 5:am when our best chance of seeing something worth plowing. Then lake effect potential until 11m Thr. Most of this event is relying on the lake effect. I'm thinking something worth plowing but, also a 50-50 shot at a dud.


----------



## tls22

scottL;946090 said:


> I dunno....... The maps are showing it being caught up more in the jet stream and track farther south like mid to lower state. Maybe around midnight we start to have a chance of some snow. More like 5:am when our best chance of seeing something worth plowing. Then lake effect potential until 11m Thr. Most of this event is relying on the lake effect. I'm thinking something worth plowing but, also a 50-50 shot at a dud.


I hate to disagree with you scott....but you have a 500mb low tracking south of you thats close off......this is not a typical clipper....i think you guys will have no problems.....you guys got a foot out of a upper level disturbance the other weekend with lower ratios....i think there is going to be a ton of snow....but i guess we shall see what happens.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

scottL;946090 said:


> I dunno....... The maps are showing it being caught up more in the jet stream and track farther south like mid to lower state. Maybe around midnight we start to have a chance of some snow. More like 5:am when our best chance of seeing something worth plowing. Then lake effect potential until 11m Thr. Most of this event is relying on the lake effect. I'm thinking something worth plowing but, also a 50-50 shot at a dud.


Kind of what were all scared of. The weather heads are hyping it up, so we get the short end of the stick. Going to keep hoping and praying.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

hearing 8-14 inches. thats a huge spread the wether guys are leaving themselves. Hope for lake enhancement friday morning to extend this as long as possible!!


----------



## the new boss 92

they are still calling for 1-3 tonight and 4-8 tomarrow, wether or not its going to hit us or not, its still going to fill our pockets with a little cash and fix our break downs that occur in the next couple days!

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=60188&searchType=WEATHER


----------



## snowman79

Rockford is still calling for 6-12in. Thursday afternoon/evening and friday morning the winds are goin to be blowing pretty good so blowing and drifting is a concern.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;946027 said:


> I pretty much nailed all of the potential key events from the january 7 forecast date, so where is my recognition? I should get a pro forecaster tag for forecasting correctly. Anyways, I think I succeeded in my hobby and it is time to move onto bigger things.


You and scottl are the only reason I look at this thread. I love to read your guys's thoughts on the storms and usually you are right on.

Thank you both for your weather contributions.


----------



## Midwest Pond

got in to look at power sterring problem...... a clamp that needed tightning with a screwdriver........

Let it Snow!!!!! gl all........ be safe.......


:yow!: I like Monster Energy drinks


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;946181 said:


> got in to look at power sterring problem...... a clamp that needed tightning with a screwdriver........
> 
> Let it Snow!!!!! gl all........ be safe.......
> 
> :yow!: I like Monster Energy drinks


glad to see you got your truck fixed and operating again. we still have hours before we go out lol, so i would wait to drink any more monter and take a nap!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

tls22, I hope you're right about the low to the south creating a big snow event. I've been thinking along the lines of Scott watching this system stay on it's track. Unless the stuff in Minnesota enhances and hits us dead on, I don't see the 7-10" everyone's calling for. I guess lake effect can blow it up, but it's still early.


----------



## Dissociative

R&R Yard Design;945649 said:


> Well my trans in the f250 is going to cost 3300 so it better snow


yikes...sounds like a torqueflight....mine was 2500 at ford for reman and 1k to swap em


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well my 4wd is back up and running. I'm ready! It was the t-case actuator motor. I hope it doesn't happen to anyone else with a new Duramax because I think I got the last part in the country. Good to know that I had to go out and find my own part. The dealer couldnt' do it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Too funny. I had to go out and find my own parts too. I needed a trans cooler line for the 05 Dodge and NO ONE had one. I found it in Texas and had it shipped up here. The dealer couldn't be bothered. It was on national backorder. I found it on the internet at a dealer...:angry:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine wasn't even on a national back order. "They just do not make it anymore." I find that hard to believe, but that is what they are saying. And I heard it from 3 different dealers.

By the way, the truck is only 2 years old.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody watch Skilling at 12:30? Just curious if the totals are the same lower or higher?


----------



## erkoehler

Heard skilling is on vacation


----------



## stroker79

ramsey is on duty today and I heard him say 7-12"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Damn Ramsey? Hes just as bad as Taft!


----------



## tls22

DistinctiveDave;946178 said:


> You and scottl are the only reason I look at this thread. I love to read your guys's thoughts on the storms and usually you are right on.
> 
> Thank you both for your weather contributions.


Thanks Dave....i was just joking on my comment before....but yeah i do try. I wish i lived out there...just better for snow plowing....but it is what it is...scott really knows his stuff also. Great guy to have in your area.



ChicagoPlower;946208 said:


> tls22, I hope you're right about the low to the south creating a big snow event. I've been thinking along the lines of Scott watching this system stay on it's track. Unless the stuff in Minnesota enhances and hits us dead on, I don't see the 7-10" everyone's calling for. I guess lake effect can blow it up, but it's still early.


The 500mb low will wrap preciep around and enhance it.....but hey scott could take me to the wood shed on this....but i dont see that happening. Enjoy the snow man


----------



## tls22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
1251 PM CST WED JAN 6 2010

...HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT...

.AN UPPER LEVEL STORM SYSTEM WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION LATE
TONIGHT AND THURSDAY. SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT
AND CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY. AS NORTHERLY WINDS DEVELOP OVER
LAKE MICHIGAN...LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE ACROSS
FAR NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND SLOWLY SHIFT INTO NORTHWEST INDIANA
FRIDAY MORNING. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE QUITE DRY AND FLUFFY.
AS NORTHERLY WINDS INCREASE TO 20 TO 30 MPH LATE THURSDAY
AFTERNOON INTO THURSDAY EVENING...BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL
OCCUR...WHICH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO ONE HALF MILE OR LESS.
COLD AIR WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE REGION FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY
WITH WIND CHILLS 15 BELOW TO 20 BELOW ZERO POSSIBLE BY SATURDAY
MORNING.

ILZ006-013-014-022-INZ001-070300-
/O.UPG.KLOT.WS.A.0001.100107T0000Z-100108T1200Z/
/O.NEW.KLOT.WS.W.0001.100107T0300Z-100108T1800Z/
LAKE IL-DUPAGE-COOK-WILL-LAKE IN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WAUKEGAN...WHEATON...CHICAGO...JOLIET...
GARY
1251 PM CST WED JAN 6 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO NOON
CST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING
TO NOON CST FRIDAY. THIS WINTER STORM WARNING REPLACES THE WINTER
STORM WATCH THAT WAS IN EFFECT.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND
NORTHWEST INDIANA LATE THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT AND CONTINUE
THURSDAY. THE SNOW WILL TRANSITION TO LAKE EFFECT SNOW BY
THURSDAY EVENING AND CONTINUE THURSDAY NIGHT...FINALLY TAPERING
OFF TO FLURRIES BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

* ACCUMULATIONS...STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES:redbounce
ARE EXPECTED BY FRIDAY MORNING. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE
POSSIBLE NEAR LAKE MICHIGAN. SNOWFALL RATES OF ONE INCH OR MORE
PER HOUR ARE POSSIBLE.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT...
WHICH WILL RESULT IN VISIBILITIES AS LOW AS ONE HALF MILE. ROADS
WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLICK. NORTHERLY WINDS ARE EXPECTED
TO INCREASE TO 20 TO 30 MPH THURSDAY EVENING CAUSING
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW...WHICH WILL REDUCE
VISIBILITIES TO ONE HALF MILE OR LESS.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL ACROSS NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA
IS EXPECTED TO BECOME HAZARDOUS. THE THURSDAY MORNING...THURSDAY
AFTERNOON AND FRIDAY MORNING RUSH HOURS WILL BE IMPACTED. TRAVEL
THROUGH CHICAGO OHARE AND MIDWAY AIRPORTS WILL ALSO BE
SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACTED.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW IS ISSUED WHEN 6 OR MORE
INCHES OF SNOW IS FORECAST TO OCCUR. THE HEAVY SNOW WILL MAKE
TRAVEL DANGEROUS. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...
FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I've got to give you huge props Tim. You live in New Jersey and know so much about the weather across the country, that's a true passion for forecasting to say the least. If you keep on getting these storms right, you could start charging for your services!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i still say sunny and a high temp of 73 degrees with a 10 to 12 southwest winds

BUT I'VE BEEN WRONG BEFORE


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;946503 said:


> i still say sunny and a high temp of 73 degrees with a 10 to 12 southwest winds
> 
> BUT I'VE BEEN WRONG BEFORE


Whats the red circle say? I cant enlarge it?


----------



## billzrx7

yer best bet is to check noaa.gov. they are who everyone else bases their weather off of. As far as how much snow the lakeeffect will help us get thats interesting, sometimes the winds blowing across the lake.. sometimes its keeping storms here longer (not to mention temp differences). Lets hope the winds keep it here so we can make a few bucks


----------



## tls22

here is that map enlarged


----------



## billzrx7

ya there we go. its so hard to beat noaa. theyve been doing it the longest 

on a side note, anyone want to grab coffee or anything in the st charles, aurora, naperville etc area when the snow starts flying or in between runs? feel free to drop me a call


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;946583 said:


> here is that map enlarged


how you do take ??? thanks and can u move that bullseye west about 40 miles lol......


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;946595 said:


> how you do take ??? thanks and can u move that bullseye west about 40 miles lol......


click on it at the noaa site....it enlarges it....then right click save


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice....... this one looks better then yesterday... still not trying to believe in all the hype


----------



## nevrnf

1olddogtwo;946503 said:


> i still say sunny and a high temp of 73 degrees with a 10 to 12 southwest winds
> 
> BUT I'VE BEEN WRONG BEFORE


I think you ment to say It will be 7.3 degrees with a 10 to 12 inch accumulation


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's a good one. Everyone go get some sleep cause we are going to be up for the next 3 days.


----------



## billzrx7

im still looking for more work. so i can nap damn near whenever


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I keep hearing that most of this is happening tomorrow morning. 1"-2" by daybreak. Maybe a good night sleep tonight and then up for about 48 hours. I love plowing during the day!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea love it maybe ill run it another cop car. Good thing it was his fault


----------



## the new boss 92

r&r explain please!


----------



## kolkie05

They are saying the big stuff is coming between noon and 6pm with snow falling about 1" a hour.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cop car hit you? In a squad? Which town?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;946729 said:


> Yea love it maybe ill run it another cop car. Good thing it was his fault


That could make a good day bad, real fast!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;946752 said:


> Cop car hit you? In a squad? Which town?


watch out......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did anybody watch that "tool" on channel 7? He said this is going to be about a 3 on a 10 scale...6-8 inches is a 3? Whats his 8 or 9? A 4 ft blizzard... Got to love Jerry Taft...


----------



## snowman79

Rockford is sayin 6-12 all of northern illinois with isolated 8-14 amount in mid to eastern mchenry and lake counties due to lake moisture. All in all sounds like we will be getting some reallly light fluffy stuff.


----------



## affekonig

Hey, somebody make it snow at least a few inches by 730am. The boss gave us the ok to "work from home" if it's bad out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You mean work from your truck. Double Dippin....NICE!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It is a guy I know. He came in to one of the village lots we do. He hit some ice and slid into the hitch, ripped off the bumper of the car and no damage to the truck. Got to love the dumb one


----------



## clncut

NOAA says 10-14 for us and Tafts future cast barely had 3. I need Skilling back! Scott and ttls, you are much appreciated also!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;946952 said:


> It is a guy I know. He came in to one of the village lots we do. He hit some ice and slid into the hitch, ripped off the bumper of the car and no damage to the truck. Got to love the dumb one


No damage to your truck... all is good! Hope he didn't lose his job over that one.


----------



## T-MAN

clncut;947023 said:


> NOAA says 10-14 for us and Tafts future cast barely had 3. I need Skilling back! Scott and ttls, you are much appreciated also!


I think Taft got his pint taken away lol. The poor guy just looks misrable. Blah Blah Blah. 
AT least Skillet Head gets stoked with his gay boy glasses LMAO.

Tim if we get a good dump beers on me, when ya come to town. Oh and you dont want to live here IL sucks, much better places I can think of to plow good snow, and not live in a nanny state. Plus we dont always get decent snow


----------



## SnowMatt13

forecast on the 26th last month was 1-3 and we got 11
now our forecast is 10-12 and we'll get 1-3
I hope they're right, at least it should be something to push


----------



## erkoehler

Well, trucks gassed and ready to go. Look like snow will be here about 10pm.

Heading out at 4am if the snow is accumulated enough.


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck all........

be safe......


.


----------



## stroker79

neither of my plows are on, I have a boost leak on my 99 and another rotted out trans line on it. I hope it freaking holds through this storm. I thought it was just a loose fitting but just realized its a bit bigger of an issue. I think im going to hit the hay until about 1 and then get everything hooked up and ready to go.

Let it snow!


----------



## billzrx7

looking at the doppler now.. looks like we're going to get maybe an inch or 2 tonight. followed by a beating tomorrow, warmer southern winds are keeping whats coming through kansas pushed up to us. and its not light blue, its dark blue


----------



## dlcs

Not even a dusting here yet. Loks like the heavy stuff is staying around Galesburg/peoria area for a while. Got kinda of dry slot coming in here. I bet this thing kicks in around 2;00am. I think I may get some sleep for a few hrs anyway.


----------



## tls22

ChicagoPlower;946419 said:


> I've got to give you huge props Tim. You live in New Jersey and know so much about the weather across the country, that's a true passion for forecasting to say the least. If you keep on getting these storms right, you could start charging for your services!


lmao...thanks man. Yeah i talk to Doug, bryan, ekohler, t-man, and vaughn shultz on the phone and tell them stuff.....i think i have forcast more snow for them....then i have here in 3 winters...although this winter has been very good to us so far. It makes me happy to watch other guys plow snow and hope they send me pics....lol Have fun tomorrow and keep the shiney side up.



T-MAN;947140 said:


> I think Taft got his pint taken away lol. The poor guy just looks misrable. Blah Blah Blah.
> AT least Skillet Head gets stoked with his gay boy glasses LMAO.
> 
> Tim if we get a good dump beers on me, when ya come to town. Oh and you dont want to live here IL sucks, much better places I can think of to plow good snow, and not live in a nanny state. Plus we dont always get decent snow


Hey todd the last 3 winters have been pretty good there...after this storm you guys are going to be well over 30 for the winter.......i just like how you guys are all talking and have a passion for plowing snow. I dont know if im going to make it out there this year...you can ask doug about that...lol Have fun todd....like you tell me keep the shiney side up.

Oh and btw everything looks on track


----------



## erkoehler

Jerry Taft says 4-6 with Lake enhancement on the back end.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well have fun and be safe everyone. Lucky me get to sit out another one thanx to ups. Half the fenders they ordered got mangaled in shipping so instead of having it back yesterday I get to wait til next week. Story of my life can't seem to ever make any money. Ill be in debt til the day I die


----------



## REAPER

I really dislike waking up early and not having it even start yet!!!

Anyone else coughing up yellow phlegm? 
Is something going around and it ain't just a cold. It is a virus and it caught my ass!


----------



## stroker79

snow covered grounds in schaumburg.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Covered Ground in Hanover Park.


----------



## metallihockey88

Not a flake near the city


----------



## stroker79

Im out to go hook up the plows!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

about 1 in down,down here in the south suburbs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow looks like the smallist 12 in storm i every seen


----------



## erkoehler

Driveway isn't even a dusting yet. Back to sleep.


----------



## billzrx7

its not the size of the storm but how long it takes to pass us. as mentioned in an earlier post of mine.. if the lake is blowing inland towards us it hovers longer, if its blowing out towards michigan we get substantially less


----------



## R&R Yard Design

About 1 to 1.5 here in lansing and matteson.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell there was one hell of a party for the swat guys down here last night. All that for one dumb azz with a gun.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;947804 said:



> Hell there was one hell of a party for the swat guys down here last night. All that for one dumb azz with a gun.


I told you not to play with that gun, youre going to shoot your eye out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes mommy eric


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;947807 said:


> I told you not to play with that gun, youre going to shoot your eye out


you dont pay me enough to be up right now....in fact you dont pay me at all....its going to blitz snow all day for you today enjoy.....amounts upped

ACCUMULATIONS...STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 13 INCHES
ARE EXPECTED BY FRIDAY MORNING...WITH THE GREATEST AMOUNTS
OCCURRING IN THE VICINITY OF THE LAKE FRONT

on this radar shot you can see the deformation zone setting up or comma head

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php

relax guys its coming


----------



## stroker79

So I hear it's not even snowing in gurnee, we have a dusting in desplaines, an inch in Schaumburg, barely, and about 2.5" in cville. Wierd


----------



## dlcs

We got maybe a 1.5" in Sterling, 100 miles west of you guys.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, back to sleep for 1 more hour. Not even an inch now.


----------



## REAPER

This is what really gets my goat with how these guys call the weather. 

Not even a 1/4 inch on the ground. Maybe, and we are talking a BIG maybe, 1/2!!!!

What a big let down. Prepared all day yesterday. Loaded salt last night. Planned out sleep for once due to sickness. and we only get under a inch so far!!! :realmad:

There is no way this storm is lying 8-10 anywhere around here. Maybe a bit south and again that is a big maybe. I just do not see it. Iowa did not get 8-10 and it blew over them. These guys blew this up to protect them from their past predictions on missing the 6+ inch ones.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

REAPER;947830 said:


> This is what really gets my goat with how these guys call the weather.
> 
> Not even a 1/4 inch on the ground. Maybe, and we are talking a BIG maybe, 1/2!!!!
> 
> What a big let down. Prepared all day yesterday. Loaded salt last night. Planned out sleep for once due to sickness. and we only get under a inch so far!!! :realmad:
> 
> There is no way this storm is lying 8-10 anywhere around here. Maybe a bit south and again that is a big maybe. I just do not see it. Iowa did not get 8-10 and it blew over them. These guys blew this up to protect them from their past predictions on missing the 6+ inch ones.


I'll have to agree.. the weather people have no idea what a storm will bring... and i think i have 3/4 here in lockport...


----------



## anj4ever6236

I just woke up and checked not even a inch in evanston son of a gun.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

anj4ever6236;947836 said:


> I just woke up and checked not even a inch in evanston son of a gun.....


well a QUOTE from the movie CADDY SHACK ( I DON'T THINK THE HARD STUFF WILL COME DOWN FOR A WHILE) Bill Murray...


----------



## anj4ever6236

I hear that...well going back to bed


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I agree with you reaper. I'm in the same boat with the salt etc., better safe than sorry though, oh well. Rockfords' got 1.75" now and it's been snowing since around 11 p.m. I think North of the city we'll have around 2.5" around 11 a.m and maybe 5"? by 5 p.m. More than that South. I don't see this snow getting any heavier than what's falling now. . Who knows how much lake effect will bring after that.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

By the way, if you look at the radar, where's the other 7" they were calling for in Rockford gonna come from? Better be a big wrap around


----------



## tls22

guys please calm down...everything is fine.....i dont think anyone said 10 inces of snow on the ground by 530am....relax....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

tls22;947855 said:


> guys please calm down...everything is fine.....i dont think anyone said 10 inces of snow on the ground by 530am....relax....


what 10 inchs where...... point me in that direction....LOL:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

You guys all sound like nervous wrecks. Remember it's supposed to snow all day. It has only started. Lake effect remember?


----------



## ChicagoPlower

tls22;947855 said:


> guys please calm down...everything is fine.....i dont think anyone said 10 inces of snow on the ground by 530am....relax....


Actually this storm is very calming, ha ha.. I wasn't expecting 10" by this time, just trying to get a grasp of the next 12 hours.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;947855 said:


> guys please calm down...everything is fine.....i dont think anyone said 10 inces of snow on the ground by 530am....relax....


No. They said 3-5 by 5:30 AM tho!!!

I now have about 3/4 inch on drive and street in front of house. The way I see that radar link is the snow went south east. I bet mid-Indiana has more on the ground right now then we do. And it started snowing here about 1 AM or so.

I do not see the wrap around forming because of the cold air disturbing it to much. There is not enough of a southern push to beat back the cold front eliminating the wrap around mostly. I see maybe a salting to make sure it is clear for openings and maybe a mid day plow to clean things up then salt the drive lanes. Go back out tonight to clean up the small amounts lay some more salt and it will be done.


----------



## stroker79

I guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## REAPER

Well I have to make sure office spots and walks are clear by 8 so I am going to salt screw this waiting crap. I been waiting long enough!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We got 3 to 4 now. Snowing hard


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Naperville the sun is out and birds are chirping


----------



## the new boss 92

just got back fromopening stuff up alittle bit going back out at about 10 or 11 to open up more stuff. carol stream wheaton and west chicago has about 2 inches!


----------



## the new boss 92

up dated 10- 13 inches! 

TIMING... WIDESPREAD SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE DAY TODAY. THE SNOW WILL TRANSITION TO LAKE EFFECT SNOW THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE OVERNIGHT TONIGHT... FINALLY TAPERING OFF TO FLURRIES BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 13 INCHES ARE EXPECTED BY FRIDAY MORNING... WITH THE GREATEST AMOUNTS OCCURRING IN THE VICINITY OF THE LAKE FRONT. 

* HAZARDS... ROADS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLICK. NORTHERLY WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE TO 20 TO 30 MPH THURSDAY EVENING CAUSING WIDESPREAD BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW... WHICH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO ONE HALF MILE OR LESS.


----------



## toby4492

Maybe an inch or so here :angry:

Really close to the 4"-8" / 6"-11" weather guessers line by the time it's over. Lake effect should kick in around 1-2 this afternoon and really get things cranking. :bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

toby4492;947919 said:


> Maybe an inch or so here :angry:
> 
> Really close to the 4-8 / 6-11 line by the time it's over. Lake effect should kick in around 1-2 this afternoon and really get things cranking. :bluebounc


yea i had the radio on and they said from 12 or 1 to about 6 or7 tonight is when the heaviest stuff will fall and cause caose!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well just checked and 2 1/2 inchs here in lockport..... who needs help?????

708-670-0949


----------



## toby4492

We have gotten 2" in the last hour. Snowing heavy and little wind to speak of. Absolute powder snow. Thanks for sharing guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## tls22

Just talk to eric...said he is just going to knock it down with some salt.....this is a done deal....he is going back to bed now


----------



## clncut

Little over 3 inches here in porter county Indiana


----------



## Donny O.

I an just across the border in south central wisconsin. just got back from doing a few buisnesses and we have 3-4 inches already!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We got a good 5-6 in oak forest


----------



## DCSpecial

Have maybe 2.5-3" here by Fox Lake.


----------



## metallihockey88

Bout 2in over here


----------



## PDQ Pete

Just finished digging my car out!:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

Wow that was fast. I just got got done burying it!


----------



## erkoehler

Over 3 up in n. IL


----------



## dlcs

Boy was i wrong this morning. we had closer to two inches at home. But just down the road we had 4-6 inches. LOL Really wierd how a few miles made all the difference. Anyway i say 6 inches now and the sun is trying to peek out too. I thi nk the real problem is going to be tonight with the wind, this crap is so light. We blew sidewalks that had 4-6" on them with the back pack blowers. Everyone be carefull tonight, white out conditions will happen.


----------



## DCSpecial

ABC7 said another 1-2" this afternoon. Starting to clear out by LaSalle.


----------



## Midwest Pond

3+ in Mundelein......


----------



## FEFMedia

Tonight is going to be another busy night.. Course the weekend clean up will be a cash cow also.


----------



## the new boss 92

just got back from round 2


----------



## FEFMedia

the new boss 92;948283 said:


> just got back from round 2


Better get some sleep..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Almost done with round one. Go eat then 3 hrs sleep and round 2. Looks like we will get 3 or 4 rounds out of this one.


----------



## the new boss 92

FEFMedia;948285 said:


> Better get some sleep..


yep i got home at 1230 and left at 5 this morning and got home a 9, napped for an hour and then went back out for 2 hours to cleanup my 10 drives, now waiting to go back out and clean up drives and resi's before dinner if not earlier depening on what the storms do! :yow!: time to getlunch and watch the weather channel for a few hours!


----------



## T-MAN

What are you guys plowing running 3-4 rounds already ? 
Can you bill for 4 pushes on 5-6"s ?
We got close to 3", went threw once at 9-12. Still snowing here but it sure dont look good on the radar. Looks like central got it good again.

Tim you ever get an Indian burn ? LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I said might get 3 or 4. Will see what the lake does.


----------



## FEFMedia

I havent gone out yet but did get called. I have a daytime job so there was no way I was able to make my route in time. But they got one push. Tonight will be another push and I know we are starting earlier.. 

I am sure the weekend will be clean up since its supposed to snow a bit tomorrow.


----------



## the new boss 92

another early morning push again, looks to be comming back around about 8 or 9 and growing as it coms back.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Down here in Indiana somewhere at a Panera. We went out about 6am and just got done about a half hour ago with the first push. Went back to our first lots and opened up some entrances. We are now on a break for a bit. Anyone around here need help at all?? We're bored lol

Hope everyone is makin that money!!!


----------



## stroker79

I just got in from round 1 but did 2 pushes all around. Started at 5am and had about an hour and a half just sittin. Not bad! Now its sleepy time!


----------



## erkoehler

If we get another inch I will get a second push during the day, and one early morning before places with salt.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what is this storm going to do for the rest of the day. I don't know if I should salt or not. Can't waste it you know


----------



## NW Snow Removal

2 full runs complete, 35 drivers happy as hell, but hungry for another run before the morning. Hoping for 2+ inches overnight. weather service says 1-3 , but Lake local totals may be 3-6 more. payup 70 tons used. Time to get some more deliveries!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

What a day.... Blew the radiator out in the 96. The end cap just blew off... WTF?? So glad I have a friend that works at the auto parts store that will get up early..LOL 45 minutes and $145.00 later back up and running... God bless TRUE friends.


----------



## GMC99

So whats the deal now? Are we done with the system snow? Just lake effect from now on? Or is the snow going to redevelop?


----------



## Midwest Pond

yes....will redevelop around 9pm for Lake County, Illinois, and hopefully another couple inches...... another push in the AM.....will be done snowing by 5am


----------



## the new boss 92

time to go to bed just got back again, hopefully one more push in the early morning!


----------



## erkoehler

Heavy Snow in Volo!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lite snow and about 3 inches still on the road in chi hgts


----------



## Bird21

Wauconda Heavy Snow.

Lake Zurich Light to moderate. 

Looks like Lake Effect backspin.

All done for now back out at 2am.

Amounts tonight???????????????????????? Who knows anymore.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh she's starting to spin on. Come on ol girl let it snow.


----------



## tls22

lol Todd sometimes its better to burn out then fade away.....looks like another 2-4 tonight....prob 4-5 closer to the lake.


----------



## dlcs

All done here in the west except for some fluries and blowing snow. Head back out in the morning to button things up.


----------



## Midwest Pond

gl tonight guys,....... im heading back out at 1 am

perfect little storm....... gives us a rest in between 3-4" hits

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to bed for a few. Snowing hard now. Let's see how much we get now.


----------



## REAPER

tls22;948923 said:


> lol Todd sometimes its better to burn out then fade away.....looks like another 2-4 tonight....prob 4-5 closer to the lake.


:salute: to your prediction this morning. I am inpatient as heck and when it snows like it did today it drives me crazy. Locals were calling this way to early. McHenry in my drive I got about 6 inch. Lot in Crystal Lake had about 8 inch throughout the day. Been out twice already and it looks like we are about to be slammed by the reverse lake effect that is hitting Wisconsin now aimed right at us.

Hope you get a few more good storms over there this year. You should think about making a weather website because I for sure would bookmark it. :salute:


----------



## captshawn

Snowing here in Winthrop Harbor at probably 2" a hour rate.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice! Keep comming south


----------



## T-MAN

tls22;948923 said:


> lol Todd sometimes its better to burn out then fade away.....looks like another 2-4 tonight....prob 4-5 closer to the lake.


Teasin ya Tim.Today might have scratched out 3". Since I picked up my daughter from school 4:30 we have another 3" down. Just went and did another run threw the 24/7's. I will hit them again when/if we get another 2". One plant is 2 blocks from the pond.
The rest can set till after 4am.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well there is no new snow in Lockport....

and who out there need's help...??? I'm so open for pushin it's not even funny


----------



## the new boss 92

:yow!: another good push in the morning!


----------



## Bird21

Lake Effect Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 plus in Wauconda


----------



## erkoehler

I'm heading back out now......


----------



## the new boss 92

and back out we go!!!! this was a good storm.:yow!:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea out now. Still snowing. They say that we might get 3 inches.


----------



## Midwest Pond

between 10pm and 5 am, a good 5-6" fell in Mundelein........ what a morning...... heading back out to clean it up real good before the ice sets in


----------



## FEFMedia

It was a good run this morning.. I am tired of Cars though.. Cant people understand they need to move out of my way!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

guess what happen ????? the clue is kind in the last pic


----------



## tls22

ur wiper snap off?


----------



## stroker79

looks like you lost heat, or at least defroster. Maybe 4wd too?

Also what radio is that? Looks like the garmin screen on my Kenwood DNX8120.

This sure was a good run. Im not sure how much we got but I pushed anywhere from 3 to 15"s.


----------



## the new boss 92

broken whiper for sure, i was waiting to see a picture of you plow or something. anyone drive a burgandy chevy 1500 with a western uni wount, that plows on gabels in wheaton?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stroker79;950104 said:


> looks like you lost heat, or at least defroster. Maybe 4wd too?
> 
> Also what radio is that? Looks like the garmin screen on my Kenwood DNX8120.
> 
> This sure was a good run. Im not sure how much we got but I pushed anywhere from 3 to 15"s.


broke off on the drivers side, had pull the passenger side one :crying::crying::crying:

earlier model 7100 i think, Ive had it a couple of years now, nice radio with all the toys.

over all it was a pretty good snow fall, i would say we got about a total of 8 or 9 ins with about 26 hours plus a few tonight doing clean ups.

looks like a slight chance next week that a warm up 

no the 4wd is still there.....LOL


----------



## FEFMedia

Ahhhh yes.. the Spartan tuner.. Cant wait for my truck to live with this! 525HP to the rear tire  Bring it baby! 

What Tune do you have on while plowing?


----------



## kolkie05

God what a dreadful evening started off with tons of calls complaining, moved to a guy threatening to kill my sidewalk guy because we were out at 11pm working on a condo building, moved to a blown tire from a 2" nail, and now....more complaints!


----------



## kolkie05

Just as a side note I give props to you guys who do condo complexes, this was our first year taking on one and it's been nothing but a headache! 300 people living there and you know somebody has to complain! Today the property manager asked if we could remove the snow buildup under the bumpers of the cars...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

275 most of the time........ the 310 is too nutty for plowing , it hits like a 2-cycle


----------



## 84deisel

Well it feels good to finally get home. 3 salt runs, 1 full plow, 1 partial plow but I got in 21 hrs in 2 days. After a salt run in the am time to rest.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao Kolkie...... i was awaken one time at 3am by guys with snowblowers, and thought what the hell? I couldn't believe they would fire those up, but then again, if its not done by the time people leave, you'd get even more complaints

.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Just got home. Been up 36 hours straight and counting...gonna sleep for a few then do cleanup around 12am. Wild couple days, exactly what we signed up for!!

For anyone that has nothing else to do, we will be at the old value city in orland park tonight pushing the entire lot, which for the most part has not been touched...feel free to stop by and say hey:waving:


----------



## kolkie05

Midwest Pond..that's just it if we waited till morning they would have complained it wasnt done..kinda like my other pain in the a$$ condo building.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ohiogreenworks

if you see a black f-250 doing dounuts in the parking lot , pay no attention because it means i have just fall-in asleep there ........ that places is along my route, i go pass every night to get my coffee at DD.


does anyone know what state is round on the ends and hi in the middle???


----------



## ohiogreenworks

1olddogtwo;950337 said:


> ohiogreenworks
> 
> if you see a black f-250 doing dounuts in the parking lot , pay no attention because it means i have just fall-in asleep there ........ that places is along my route, i go pass every night to get my coffee at DD.
> 
> does anyone know what state is round on the ends and hi in the middle???


lol if you see a white gmc that has just pushed a scoop into a pile and is sitting there, don't worry, that would be me and I will be sleeping...

ohio is round on the ends and hi in the middle :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey 1olddogtwo. I assume you have a power joke, sorry i mean power stroke in there?  Just kidding I had to say it. Are you running and exaust with that tuner or just tuner? Also, how do you plow with that much horsepower? I have an Edge Evo Race tuner and I can't turn it up at all. I have 7 levels and I just spin my wheels all night if I am higher than level 2. But, it does wake the diesels up like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Also, how do you plow with that much horsepower? pretty damn fast............lol

i run(275) at 500 +hp all the time ,its the 310 that's really tricky. my truck is some where around 10,000 lbs when the plow is on and both of my transfers tank (200gals)are full. the told weight will cut down the hp ratio to weight and make it more manageable. don't get we wrong my powerjoke will move when i drop the hammer....

i run a FULL 5in exhaust with a locking rear end and she'll blow smoke until no tomorrow. As a matter of fact i load my 210 non race file in for this storm and i missed the higher hp for the fuel economy. not that i pay for fuel. it's just the point of it.

u dont want to line up on the pass. side off this truck (last year pic)


----------



## REAPER

It's been a hard days night, and I been working like a dog....... 

pictures later sleep now. 
Have to be back out at 2 Am.


----------



## dlcs

Anyone heard anything about snow on monday? I see a 30% chance but no details.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, I'm going to pass out now. Been up just shy of 40 hours with 2 hours sleep.

Was a fun storm though.


----------



## KJ Cramer

1olddogtwo;950617 said:


> Also, how do you plow with that much horsepower? pretty damn fast............lol
> 
> i run(275) at 500 +hp all the time ,its the 310 that's really tricky. my truck is some where around 10,000 lbs when the plow is on and both of my transfers tank (200gals)are full. the told weight will cut down the hp ratio to weight and make it more manageable. don't get we wrong my powerjoke will move when i drop the hammer....
> 
> i run a FULL 5in exhaust with a locking rear end and she'll blow smoke until no tomorrow. As a matter of fact i load my 210 non race file in for this storm and i missed the higher hp for the fuel economy. not that i pay for fuel. it's just the point of it.


With doing a FULL exhaust I assume you removed the emissions garbage, were/are you worried about warranty issues or does such a modification void warranty. I have been wanting to do this with mine for awhile but am worried about voiding my warranty.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;950809 said:


> Anyone heard anything about snow on monday? I see a 30% chance but no details.


i see 40% chance and then a slight warm up next week to like 35 or 36 degreese!


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;950976 said:


> i see 40% chance and then a slight warm up next week to like 35 or 36 degreese!


Yeh, thats what i saw too. A little warm up would be nice, then that usually preceeds a snow event.payup:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ohiogreenworks;950312 said:


> Just got home. Been up 36 hours straight and counting...gonna sleep for a few then do cleanup around 12am. Wild couple days, exactly what we signed up for!!
> 
> For anyone that has nothing else to do, we will be at the old value city in orland park tonight pushing the entire lot, which for the most part has not been touched...feel free to stop by and say hey:waving:


hey wake up .......nobody is there


----------



## Midwest Pond

ok?........ now what?.......... 

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;950617 said:


> Also, how do you plow with that much horsepower? pretty damn fast............lol
> 
> i run(275) at 500 +hp all the time ,its the 310 that's really tricky. my truck is some where around 10,000 lbs when the plow is on and both of my transfers tank (200gals)are full. the told weight will cut down the hp ratio to weight and make it more manageable. don't get we wrong my powerjoke will move when i drop the hammer....
> 
> i run a FULL 5in exhaust with a locking rear end and she'll blow smoke until no tomorrow. As a matter of fact i load my 210 non race file in for this storm and i missed the higher hp for the fuel economy. not that i pay for fuel. it's just the point of it.
> 
> u dont want to line up on the pass. side off this truck (last year pic)


Well if your blowing smoke out ur pipes then your wasting fuel black smoke = unburned fuel and white smoke = coolant in ur exhaust or it's leaking into your combustion chamber ... and the power choke well my motor is the International Harvester 6.9 which is the power choke's MOM.. except mine it naturally aspirated non turbo...pumpkin:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

REAPER;950788 said:


> It's been a hard days night, and I been working like a dog.......
> 
> Thats a good thing! Workin like a dog but getting paid for it. When that happens I don't mind it at all! payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;950848 said:


> With doing a FULL exhaust I assume you removed the emissions garbage, were/are you worried about warranty issues or does such a modification void warranty. I have been wanting to do this with mine for awhile but am worried about voiding my warranty.


 i guess you roll the dice. i buy a new truck every two years or so(SD) and beat the hell out of them and never really had a major problems with any of them (lucky some would say)

here where i kept mine


----------



## FEFMedia

deleted DPF.. got to love it.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KJ Cramer;950848 said:


> With doing a FULL exhaust I assume you removed the emissions garbage, were/are you worried about warranty issues or does such a modification void warranty. I have been wanting to do this with mine for awhile but am worried about voiding my warranty.


oh and wait until 2012 when the EPA want's catalyst systems on ALL diesel motors


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Olddog. I see in you rsignature you don't like the wideout. Was thinking of one on my next truck. Why is it a P.O.S.?


----------



## FEFMedia

niko3772;951213 said:


> oh and wait until 2012 when the EPA want's catalyst systems on ALL diesel motors


And its why we save our stock stuff.

See the Delete kit he has on is like 4 bolts.. maybe less. You can slide the old one back in place. Course it will take a couple hours to do it.. However if you keep the bolts from rusting up its not so bad.

The Spartan tuner he has also has the factory flash. So you default the flash and put the stocker back in and you pass your test. If its like every other emissions test you do it every 2 years or so in IL.

Better yet.. now the emissions are just hooking up trucks to the module under your dash.. put the default tune back in and you dont even have to worry about your exhaust swap 

There are ways around everything.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;949216 said:


> :salute: to your prediction this morning. I am inpatient as heck and when it snows like it did today it drives me crazy. Locals were calling this way to early. McHenry in my drive I got about 6 inch. Lot in Crystal Lake had about 8 inch throughout the day. Been out twice already and it looks like we are about to be slammed by the reverse lake effect that is hitting Wisconsin now aimed right at us.
> 
> Hope you get a few more good storms over there this year. You should think about making a weather website because I for sure would bookmark it. :salute:





T-MAN;949465 said:


> Teasin ya Tim.Today might have scratched out 3". Since I picked up my daughter from school 4:30 we have another 3" down. Just went and did another run threw the 24/7's. I will hit them again when/if we get another 2". One plant is 2 blocks from the pond.
> The rest can set till after 4am.


Thnaks Todd and reaper....im glad you guys got all the snow you wanted. Those are very kind words reaper. I thought about getting a site going, doug has been tellling me for years to get one going. It requires alot of updates and stuff....where is just easy to get the info right here to you guys. The last week i did not have much of a social life as i was very sick....so i track this storm real hard for you guys. Dont worry i will always be here for updates. Have a great rest of the winter...prob a break this week...then we are going to reload for end of january and a rockin febuary...winter is far from over.


----------



## FEFMedia

SullivanSeptic;951217 said:


> Olddog. I see in you rsignature you don't like the wideout. Was thinking of one on my next truck. Why is it a P.O.S.?


I am sure he will post pictures. He had to get it FIXED 

Brother in Law just picked up a wideout.. even after my warnings.

I will say after the other night.. Man I would have been happy to have wings on my blade.. would have saved me hours.


----------



## REAPER

PIcs

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96607


----------



## johnknwd

Anybody in Naperville have a site I can dump snow in. It'd be less than 2 semi loads I think. Give me a call 847-489-9505 we're trying to get this done tonight. I'm trying to avoid hauling all the way to my shop in Waukegan. Thanks,

John


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

tls22;951384 said:


> winter is far from over.


I disagree, its over. Pack it up boys, see you all next year! Hope everyone had a safe and profitable season.


----------



## KJ Cramer

1olddogtwo;951204 said:


> i guess you roll the dice. i buy a new truck every two years or so(SD) and beat the hell out of them and never really had a major problems with any of them (lucky some would say)
> 
> here where i kept mine


With it being semi easy to switch over, I am really liking the idea. What kind of MPG's can you pull outta that setup?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;951671 said:


> I disagree, its over. Pack it up boys, see you all next year! Hope everyone had a safe and profitable season.


Ummm, yeah I agree. 

Just a little reverse phycology?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;951829 said:


> Ummm, yeah I agree.
> 
> Just a little reverse phycology?


Hey don't jinx it. Whatever works! I'll take it


----------



## stroker79

I actually took a few pictures this time. This was a fun event and everything went smoothly for me.

Here is a link to the pics I posted and im still working on getting the videos up,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96642


----------



## ohiogreenworks

1olddogtwo;951048 said:


> hey wake up .......nobody is there


I know, I know our guy didn't call us around 12am as we were expecting. Ended up waking up about 4:30am and got our lots cleaned up by 6:30am and then plowed Value City. Took us 7 hours with both trucks, our best time.

Care to tell us about the wideout? We are looking to get one for next year...

Also, I am a cummins fan but I respect anyone willing to mod up a truck like you have. I had a 24v 2nd gen with a bunch done to it...I know what you mean about not wanting to be on the passenger side 

Also, smoke is unburnt fuel but it is not avoidable in modified diesels. Look at any very modded drag truck or pull truck, always lots and lots of smoke. Smoke is cool anyway, especially when driving near people on bicycles


----------



## dlcs

ohiogreenworks;951890. Smoke is cool anyway said:


> ....or BMW convertibles.


----------



## the new boss 92

no more action for a little while! ohh man!


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;951957 said:


> no more action for a little while! ohh man!


Story of my life.......

ussmileyflag


----------



## NW Snow Removal

What a start to winter! Can you guys believe we are almost to the average for the year!?!?! I bet the all the seasonal lowballers lose their asses off this winter and it keeps snowing 60+ inches like the last 2 years!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

ohiogreenworks;951890 said:


> Also, smoke is unburnt fuel but it is not avoidable in modified diesels. Look at any very modded drag truck or pull truck, always lots and lots of smoke. Smoke is cool anyway, especially when driving near people on bicycles


Smoke is a love or hate deal, some love it, most hate it. I have smoke stacks on my daily driver truck and you have to blow smoke with stacks. I also have some work done, injectors, turbo, chip, tranny, some fuel mods. 7.3 power! My truck has 231,000 miles on it and I wouldnt trade it for a brand new one. There is a link in my signature to the pics.


----------



## erkoehler

Great event. Kept very busy throughout. 

Ended up calling in a buddy as a sub to help out. Big step for my "little" company!


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;952127 said:


> Great event. Kept very busy throughout.
> 
> Ended up calling in a buddy as a sub to help out. Big step for my "little" company!


Congrats......its been a very nice start......started slow but the last few weeks were very nice.......

GL to all in the next few months........

xysport <<<< me trying to loosen my back after driving for two days

I went trolling through my route trying to pick up more customers, put flyers on the houses that haven't touched their snow or shoveled their way out. They may not call you now, but believe me, they hold on to your number. I built a sweet route that way over the years. The route distance never expanded, but the client totals have increased.
.

Great pics and video Stroker!!!!


----------



## captshawn

60+ inches the last couple seaons?? My accounts must be in the wrong locations.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

DistinctiveDave;952040 said:


> Smoke is a love or hate deal, some love it, most hate it. I have smoke stacks on my daily driver truck and you have to blow smoke with stacks. I also have some work done, injectors, turbo, chip, tranny, some fuel mods. 7.3 power! My truck has 231,000 miles on it and I wouldnt trade it for a brand new one. There is a link in my signature to the pics.


I hear ya. Had the same stuff done to my 24v and it was so much fun passing a bicycle and blacking out the road. Someday I will have another...


----------



## stroker79

captshawn;952172 said:


> 60+ inches the last couple seaons?? My accounts must be in the wrong locations.


I told you plowing parking garages are a bad idea 

LOL


----------



## WilliamOak

I also got a few videos, I'd consider them more as "clips" (hence the title) but you may decide lol.
And I seem to be stuck in 2009 still also, oops lol.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96537


----------



## captshawn

I told you plowing parking garages are a bad idea 
I don't even know how to reply to that besides :laughing:

I to am a fan of blowing coal out of my tail pipe. I have the Banks 6 gun with the pda but only use the pda for on board gauges and diagnostics. I run the PPE with the Hot plus 2 on my Dmax. I also have 5" exhaust with kitty removed, egr blocked, some trans work and a list of other mods


----------



## WilliamOak

All this diesel talk is really depressing considering I have a gasser. One day... one day I'll have a diesel. Yeah I'll keep telling myself that lol.


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;952395 said:


> All this diesel talk is really depressing considering I have a gasser. One day... one day I'll have a diesel. Yeah I'll keep telling myself that lol.


Me too, but I can get a second gasser truck much quicker (cheaper) to start plowing with.

The diesel is becoming more and more enticing as we continue to get more snow


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;952409 said:


> Me too, but I can get a second gasser truck much quicker (cheaper) to start plowing with.
> 
> The diesel is becoming more and more enticing as we continue to get more snow


Not to mention actually getting to plow in one and realizing what youre missing out on. lol


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;952413 said:


> Not to mention actually getting to plow in one and realizing what youre missing out on. lol


Yeah, I avoid driving all my buddies diesels just for that reason! Drove my buddies 2005 2500hd duramax and it just made me want to spend money


----------



## WilliamOak

Tell me about it. I spent the whole summer in a '99 7.3, and a few times in a tuned 03 (that was the worst going back to my truck, was like going from a quarterhorse to a donkey) and it was borderline depressing driving home in my truck lol.
If I could get a loan on my own I would already have one, which may not be the best thing
payupwesport


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Diesel are nice. I love mine. The only issue is the new ones are so choked up with emissions and detuning. Anyone who has one, get a tuner and exhaust. It is stunning as to how much it changes the truck. I bought mine and 5 of my buddies where with me when I installed it and the exhaust. I took it for a test drive and came back and made them all try my truck. They were all so shocked that they all bought a tuner the next day. All I am gonna say is that I can smoke my tires through 4 gears. And ass long as the tires can hook up, there are very few stock vehicles that can beat it down the road.


----------



## erkoehler

How much do the tuners take off the life expectancy of the motor?


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;952513 said:


> How much do the tuners take off the life expectancy of the motor?


Thats a very debatable answer. It really comes down to driving styles and what other mods you have.

BUT, if you dont mash the pedal all time and have a larger air cleaner, exhaust and a tuner, the should last just as long as stock. Youll get better mpgs and much more power.

But if your a constant pedal masher, youll lose some life but being that diesels typically last a long time, I wouldnt be too worried about life expectancy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I guess it depends on how hard you run the truck. If i keep mine at level 7, which adds 180hp and just under 385tq, I would probably burn up the pistons faster that normal. But I only run lower levels. They are plenty fast. Level 4 is crazy fast and there is no need to go higher unless I'm racing it.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;952442 said:


> Tell me about it. I spent the whole summer in a '99 7.3, and a few times in a tuned 03 (that was the worst going back to my truck, was like going from a quarterhorse to a donkey) and it was borderline depressing driving home in my truck lol.
> If I could get a loan on my own I would already have one, which may not be the best thing
> payupwesport


You should stay away from Dan's truck then. It will make the tuned 03 seem slow.


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark13;952702 said:


> You should stay away from Dan's truck then. It will make the tuned 03 seem slow.


lol like he'd ever let me drive it.
I'm not sure I'd want to anyways lol


----------



## captshawn

The trick is to keep your egt's "exhaust gas temps" low for the life of the motor. Adding exhaust and intakes removing and blocking emissions stuff helps with this. The tuners are much harder on the trans especially while you are on it during the shift than they are on the motor. Most of the more mild tuners such as Edge, Banks, Bully will defuel between shifts to try and help the trans.


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;951671 said:


> I disagree, its over. Pack it up boys, see you all next year! Hope everyone had a safe and profitable season.


Just talk to my buddy dave....said last week in febuary and first week of march EPIC


----------



## erkoehler

Any update on tomorrow?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;953189 said:


> Any update on tomorrow?


all i heard is it's going to snow..... who know's what will come... god knows the weather guys have no idea.... i just watch the radar....


----------



## the new boss 92

30% chance tomarrow and a little warm up, hopefully it will fallow a nice little warm up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

EGT's are important on these trucks. I know mine can run hot if I'm heavy on the throttle or under load. With a low tune, pulling my skid steer, its not uncommon to see 1000 deg egt's. Down shifting really helps lowering them.

Sounds like some guys might be interested in buying a tuner. If anyone is, you are more than welcome to try my truck before you buy. I know I wanted to try one before I bought but no one I knew had one.


----------



## erkoehler

Here are a few pics from the storm, didn't get too many as I was trying to keep up w/ the snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Niko can you send me a pm. I saw that you tried to get in contact with me this past storm.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I hope it does not snow, I need to get caught up on some paper work and paying people


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;953722 said:


> I hope it does not snow, I need to get caught up on some paper work and paying people


Boat show Wednesday thru Sunday, a short break till Sunday night would be spectacular.

But no longer than that!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;953871 said:


> Boat show Wednesday thru Sunday, a short break till Sunday night would be spectacular.
> 
> But no longer than that!


Do you have to be a dealer to get into the boat show or can anyone get in?


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;954053 said:


> Do you have to be a dealer to get into the boat show or can anyone get in?


Anyone can come, it is Wednesday thru Sunday. Check out www.chicagoboatshow.com


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;954063 said:


> Anyone can come, it is Wednesday thru Sunday. Check out www.chicagoboatshow.com


Hmm. Might have to check it out one day this week.


----------



## captshawn

Any of that snow moving through on the radar hitting the ground any places? I heard light snow in some areas?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

captshawn;954304 said:


> Any of that snow moving through on the radar hitting the ground any places? I heard light snow in some areas?


I haven't seen any as of yet


----------



## the new boss 92

No snow friday! I have finals at school, that would suck if I had to miss an event, but school comes 1st


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;954343 said:


> No snow friday! I have finals at school, that would suck if I had to miss an event, but school comes 1st


It can snow all it wants on friday! lol I dont start classes again until the 19th prsportprsport


----------



## dlcs

Alright, everyone is saying no snow for Illinois for at least 2 weeks. i don't know about you guys but i'm already having withdrawls. I wanna plow some snow. So, lets start are snow dance and get those plows off and washed up. Surely that will make it snow. Unless somebody can tell me the forcasters are wrong, then I will do the above tomorrow.


----------



## the new boss 92

Lol you suck colin, what college you go to?


----------



## WilliamOak

UW platteville, in you guessed it.... platteville WI...


----------



## erkoehler

I need to stop looking at new (used) trucks. 

Collin, your winter break has worked out pretty well for snow!


----------



## WilliamOak

Lol autotrader always gets me in trouble. And I really couldn't have asked for a better break, it worked out better than I could have imagined lol. If only the next 3 years could work out quite this well lol.


----------



## REAPER

45*+ Wednesday???


----------



## metallihockey88

Where did you hear that? I see 34 for thursday being the warmest day on the 10 day. 45 would make some brutally frozen piles and I bet a lot of broken things on a late night from hittin em too hard


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;954556 said:


> 45*+ Wednesday???


I don't know about Wednesday, but I did hear on CLTV that it could warm into the upper 40's and maybe low 50's by the 23rd and 24th. Glad thats 1-1/2 weeks away, a lot will change by than. Washed and took plows off and getting the trucks washed later today. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## erkoehler

Just read John Dee forecast and it is not good. Going to be awhile before we plow again.


----------



## Kubota 8540

After such a great start in December I was thinking a full on January was going to be great. Doesn't look good in the near future. Hope this will change. Going to try to help by taking the spreader off the Kubota, do some minor maintenance, might as well do a wash and wax. That should help the snow thing. Already sweating with the withdrawals. Probably a January break and a full on February?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

*clean plow and truck*

Well I washed the Plow and the Truck today and later going to wash the Car... that always seems to help with the Weather go in a direction to make my car Dirty again....


----------



## the new boss 92

good well i need a little break december was perfect, now only if all the months could be like that!


----------



## DCSpecial

erkoehler;953441 said:


> Here are a few pics from the storm, didn't get too many as I was trying to keep up w/ the snow


Those pics aren't by chance from Mundelein are they?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;954837 said:


> good well i need a little break december was perfect, now only if all the months could be like that!


A little break maybe. Anything over 2 weeks is just way too long!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;954863 said:


> A little break maybe. Anything over 2 weeks is just way too long!


yea but the weather is looking like that. i just got 7 more hours added to my route. as much as i need the money, schools a number one priority right now till next year when i gradurate, and add to my account list and make some realmoney plowing. everyting will be paid off this year though so next year it 100% profit.


----------



## REAPER

Saw the 45* on TWC this morning. They have changed it to 35 now. Maybe a mistake? Have no clue. 
Most are saying 45 by the 24th and last week of January all in the 40's. :realmad:

Last year February(29hrs) and March(21 hrs) sucked for snow and was really hoping this month would build up some hours. April was a total bust last year. 
Looks like we all had our fun and now is back to doing whatever it is we do after winters are over.


----------



## KJ Cramer

According to the long-range weather forecast we should be getting the lawn mowers and boats ready, its going to be a warm one.:crying::realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KJ Cramer;954963 said:


> According to the long-range weather forecast we should be getting the lawn mowers and boats ready, its going to be a warm one.:crying::realmad:


Going to take the Christmas lights down this weekend right after I sharpen the blade on my mower!


----------



## Midwest Pond

DCSpecial;954855 said:


> Those pics aren't by chance from Mundelein are they?


thats the Aldi parking lot......


----------



## zerolatency

damn.... was just about to order wings.... i don't know if i want to jinx it... 2 weeks of nothin but warm and dry wtf is up with that?


----------



## dlcs

zerolatency;955200 said:


> damn.... was just about to order wings.... i don't know if i want to jinx it... 2 weeks of nothin but warm and dry wtf is up with that?


Yeh I don't know if I would do it. When I bought my last set of wings, it didn't snow for 3 weeks.


----------



## dlcs

It better start snwing here again soon, my wife is already planning out my free time. Looks like whole interior house painting is on the to do list. :angry:FML


----------



## WilliamOak

** note to self... never buy wings. lol


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;955211 said:


> It better start snwing here again soon, my wife is already planning out my free time. Looks like whole interior house painting is on the to do list. :angry:FML


:laughing: she watchs the weather to im assuming? i would be worried, does she want the house cleaned, or does she want money?


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;955223 said:


> :laughing: she watchs the weather to im assuming? i would be worried, does she want the house cleaned, or does she want money?


She doesn't have to watch the weather, just hearing ***** about it, tells here nothing is in the forcast. She got the house cleaned already. But she would rather have money but if i'm not plowing, i better be doing something constructive. She works fulltime and it kills her that i am home on this damn puter.


----------



## stroker79

zerolatency;955200 said:


> damn.... was just about to order wings.... i don't know if i want to jinx it... 2 weeks of nothin but warm and dry wtf is up with that?


Well that settles it! Now I know where im going for dinner!

BWWs!:yow!:


----------



## DCSpecial

Midwest Pond;955173 said:


> thats the Aldi parking lot......


That's what I thought, LOL. I pass by there every time I go out plowing and a lot during the landscape season.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry guys, this dry spell could be my fault. I just jinx it and had to go but a snowmobile. I guess i'll get a couple days of riding it, but 40's will melt the trails and fields fast.


----------



## erkoehler

DCSpecial;955593 said:


> That's what I thought, LOL. I pass by there every time I go out plowing and a lot during the landscape season.


Stop by if you see me there.


----------



## 3311

Skilling says possibly 2 weeks without snow. Perfect time to go through all the equipment.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok i bought and installed wings. and then washed the truck/plow off so it could snow soon... but just to make sure I'm going to go wash the car 2moro that will fix every thing....

then just to find some one to work for.....


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;955328 said:


> Well that settles it! Now I know where im going for dinner!
> 
> BWWs!:yow!:


Very good decision, 60 cent boneless tonight. Nahh, I don't know that by heart lol.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dont worry, I just started taking the motor out of my plow truck. 182,000 miles, time or a new one, found one at a junkyard with 82,000 miles to put in, but im sure something will happen while im doing this work. Also replacing brake lines and putting a flat bed on the truck. A few weeks ago I was backing up and a light pole just jumped out right behind my truck. Thank god it only messed up the bed side and not my salter. 

Snow is great, but its also nice to have a break, go thru equipment and also catch up on paperwork. Its different when your a sub and an owner for sure. I always have something to do or work on.


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;956053 said:


> Stop by if you see me there.


that white car that you had to plow around is still there


----------



## erkoehler

Yeah that car is a pain! Been parked there since before our first storm this season.


----------



## the new boss 92

well after i get my back rack and light bar installed, it should be perfect timing for another good storm.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;956140 said:


> Yeah that car is a pain! Been parked there since before our first storm this season.


have the dam thing towed.....


----------



## Donny O.

niko3772;956145 said:


> have the dam thing towed.....


I have a lot that has had a bronco II parked there since after the first snow....i'm about to have it towed since the buisness owner isn't doing it.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Donny O.;956152 said:


> I have a lot that has had a bronco II parked there since after the first snow....i'm about to have it towed since the buisness owner isn't doing it.


How would something like that work legally?


----------



## erkoehler

I've requested it to be towed. Just have to wait now.


----------



## Midwest Pond

well you guys do a real nice job, especially at the entrance


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DistinctiveDave;956155 said:


> How would something like that work legally?


you would have to call the cops and have them do it on an abandoned vehicle


----------



## nevrnf

DistinctiveDave;956090 said:


> Also replacing brake lines and putting a flat bed on the truck. A few weeks ago I was backing up and a light pole just jumped out right behind my truck. Thank god it only messed up the bed side and not my salter.


I see this truck is possesed. Which side did you wipe out? I totaled the drivers side when i owned it.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Passenger side rear, crunched it real good. Bumper, bed side, exhaust. Body shop said $4,000 in damage! I don't know how to post pics on here, but its not pretty. Still drive able though.


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;956457 said:


> Passenger side rear, crunched it real good. Bumper, bed side, exhaust. Body shop said $4,000 in damage! I don't know how to post pics on here, but its not pretty. Still drive able though.


they are crazy, were did you go? post up pics if you can.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Four thousand is a lot of $$$. I would be getting a couple different prices for that amount. I have some guys that do body work around the Tinley Park area that may be able to give a beter price. Depends if you will come that far south. Obviously we haven't seen how bad the damage is yet either. Good luck anyway!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

SullivanSeptic;956482 said:


> Four thousand is a lot of $$$. I would be getting a couple different prices for that amount. I have some guys that do body work around the Tinley Park area that may be able to give a beter price. Depends if you will come that far south. Obviously we haven't seen how bad the damage is yet either. Good luck anyway!


I appreciate it guys. Im putting it thru insurance, so the higher the price the better cause im taking a cash payout on the truck. Im putting a flat bed on the truck myself which will be way more effective and useful for my application. I also had enough money left over for the motor swap.

Im at my buddies shop right now, so as soon as i get home tonight ill try to post some pics. I just have to figure out how. It would be easier for me to put them up on my community webshots link. In a couple days, truck is apart at my buddies shop now, motor is on its way out.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Motor is out, found a cracked flywheel, which im sure is where all the noise was coming from on startup. No biggie, already have the junkyard motor, but of course needed a bunch of little extra parts.


----------



## nevrnf

I told you it did not need a motor a year ago. But what do i know i only worked for GM.


----------



## DCSpecial

Maybe I'll get around to installing my strobes during this little break (and new headlamps since the aftermarket OEM replacement ones I have are garbage).


----------



## Donny O.

DistinctiveDave;956155 said:


> How would something like that work legally?


I have no idea....was jsut kind of wishful thinking out loud. guess i should talk to the buisness owner and see if he knows who it belongs to and he would probably have to get it towed. could always jsut pull it out of there wih my own truck!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

nevrnf;957754 said:


> I told you it did not need a motor a year ago. But what do i know i only worked for GM.


Well the flywheel was only one of many problems. The old motor needed a water pump, a/c idler pulley, oil cooler lines....

The old motor had a bad noise upon startup, for sure the flywheel was the problem there. The truck also had a noise around 2500rpm, sounded like lifters or something, it was bad.

I also took a motor with 182,000 miles out and put in a motor with 82,000 miles on it in. So I feel it was a worthwhile experience.


----------



## the new boss 92

dave you doing this on the 01? also is your base were you keep all your trucks off st.charles?


----------



## the new boss 92

weather predictions? 2 weeks still?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;957946 said:


> dave you doing this on the 01? also is your base were you keep all your trucks off st.charles?


Yes, on the 2001 Chevy. Yes, off of St. Charles Road, Landscape Material and Firewood Sales behind the honda dealer thats on North Ave. and County Farm.

Have you seen me?


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;957958 said:


> Yes, on the 2001 Chevy. Yes, off of St. Charles Road, Landscape Material and Firewood Sales behind the honda dealer thats on North Ave. and County Farm.
> 
> Have you seen me?


yes i have, you know k hoving then huh! im in that yard a couple times a year. and i see your lifted a$$ ford always sitting out frount in the summer, and always drool when i go by!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;957963 said:


> yes i have, you know k hoving then huh! im in that yard a couple times a year. and i see your lifted a$$ ford always sitting out frount in the summer, and always drool when i go by!


Lol, well next time if im there you can say hi!


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;957967 said:


> Lol, well next time if im there you can say hi!


i will, my dads always in there getting boxes and i always drop off his phone when he forgets its, where you at in the lot so i know when im up there,you have a bay?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;957981 said:


> i will, my dads always in there getting boxes and i always drop off his phone when he forgets its, where you at in the lot so i know when im up there,you have a bay?


I think ive talked to you dad before. Is his name Dan? .


----------



## the new boss 92

nope ken, he drives a brand new mack, i think if i recall right his truck number is 14, but he use to drive as older on and that one was 4.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Glad for no snow at the moment. Power steering pump just went out in the 05 so that has been ordered. If it could snow, now would be the right time while I am down a truck.:yow!:


----------



## erkoehler

I am off to the boat show, anyone heading to the show this weekend? Its at mccormick place.....


----------



## the new boss 92

i might go up there saturday, im going to the sears center friday for the motocross stuff. were are you going to be at in the boat show?


----------



## dlcs

Maybe a very minor salt even tonight. Freezing drizzle and freezing fog after 3;00am. I'll take it.


----------



## dlcs

John Dee say there is some hope for a snow system on the 9 or 10 day of his forcast. This would be for Northern Illinois. Lets hope.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric me and misses want to go, can you get us some passes


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;958377 said:


> John Dee say there is some hope for a snow system on the 9 or 10 day of his forcast. This would be for Northern Illinois. Lets hope.


9 or 10 days away? That means my "honey-do-list" is going to get even bigger. Hoping for at least a salting event or a customer to call to remove or relocate a pile or two!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;958282 said:


> nope ken, he drives a brand new mack, i think if i recall right his truck number is 14, but he use to drive as older on and that one was 4.


Gotcha, now i cant remember the name of who I talked to. I talk to a few of the hoving guys. Some of them are A$$holes, hauling ass thru the yard.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

So let's hypothetically say you signed a contract which states you will get paid 3 weeks from the storm. You wait 3 weeks and call asking where your check is and you get some excuses and reasons why checks haven't gone out yet, why they are behind, etc etc. They are paying out from a few storms before the one we are waiting on. I don't feel like we are not going to get paid, but I feel like they are not honoring the contract which clearly states a few different times 3 weeks. Maybe they are having issues, maybe they moved their office and lost computer time, etc. My question is how long would you wait until you make a bigger deal out of it?


----------



## T-MAN

ohiogreenworks;958477 said:


> So let's hypothetically say you signed a contract which states you will get paid 3 weeks from the storm. You wait 3 weeks and call asking where your check is and you get some excuses and reasons why checks haven't gone out yet, why they are behind, etc etc. They are paying out from a few storms before the one we are waiting on. I don't feel like we are not going to get paid, but I feel like they are not honoring the contract which clearly states a few different times 3 weeks. Maybe they are having issues, maybe they moved their office and lost computer time, etc. My question is how long would you wait until you make a bigger deal out of it?


It sounds like you guys have alot of time and effort invested in this deal. I would show some patience, but also let them know you need to be paid to cover your overhead too.
I would ask when you can expect to see a check, and then hold them too it.
Do you know any of there other subs now that you could ask if they get paid normally in a timely matter ?
There should be plenty of money coming in soon. If you dont see a check by the end of the month I would stir up a major **** storm...

Tommy says things will pick up again towards the end of the month. looks like next week will be warm then were back into it. 
Sounds good to me


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;958421 said:


> Gotcha, now i cant remember the name of who I talked to. I talk to a few of the hoving guys. Some of them are A$$holes, hauling ass thru the yard.


yea i meet a few of them, but the company has grown so much over the past 5 years that now i dont know whos whos. lol. tom is my cuzin to if you talk to him hes young like 26 so you will know if you see him.


----------



## the new boss 92

yes snow is in the forcast! cant wait to get my light bar ill be buying this week!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

T-MAN;958498 said:


> It sounds like you guys have alot of time and effort invested in this deal. I would show some patience, but also let them know you need to be paid to cover your overhead too.
> I would ask when you can expect to see a check, and then hold them too it.
> Do you know any of there other subs now that you could ask if they get paid normally in a timely matter ?
> There should be plenty of money coming in soon. If you dont see a check by the end of the month I would stir up a major **** storm...
> 
> Tommy says things will pick up again towards the end of the month. looks like next week will be warm then were back into it.
> Sounds good to me


Thanks for the advice TMAN. Unfortunately, I have no idea about other subs for them or even other routes. We got up here late and pretty much were shown our accounts and that's it. We do have a lot invested in this adventure and we have bills that need paid like everyone else. I just get irritated when I honor my part of the contract and do a good job, then the other side doesn't get honored completely. I understand about being patient and will give them a couple days and ask again when I should expect a check. I don't really care about being late but don't tell me 3 weeks when it will be 4. Just tell me 4 to begin with! lol I hope the snow picks up too!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is this company that you are asub for.


----------



## mustangmike45

looks like a salting tonight! atleast it's some work


----------



## ohiogreenworks

R&R Yard Design;958519 said:


> How is this company that you are asub for.


Not sure if you were asking me, but I think you were. They seem decent so far. Their accounts are scattered from mchenry to calumet city which I think makes it hard to decide what needs what sometimes. Just the logistics of having accounts that far apart is hard. I feel like they do a good job calling us out and giving us work tho. The guys we work with seem like good guys. It was super hard for us to pick a company to work for from Ohio, so I am still nervous and hoping we picked the right one. But so far I think it's going ok


----------



## affekonig

I know it's off subject, but where better to find people that know:

I bought a sled a few weeks ago and was wondering if anybody knows of any trails around here (within an hour or two of the west burbs). I've never really been "snowmobiling" before. I've goofed around them a bunch, but never gone out for a day on trails. Anybody?


----------



## erkoehler

You can go snowmobiling in mchenry, they have trails up here.


----------



## stroker79

if you want to just try it out, busse woods in schaumburg allows snowmobiling.


----------



## erkoehler

We went out Monday night in mchenry and trails were taking a beating. I bet they will be closed by the weekend. 

Also I don't think you can ride busse woods if it is over 30 degrees. I could be wrong though.


----------



## affekonig

Any details on the trails in McHenry? Where/how do I find them? I'd be willing to go farther north if I have to. I just want to get some miles in this winter. I have a friend that lives next to I355 and we've messed around along the highway, but it's only fun for so long. Is there anything in southern WI that'll be open this weekend? I have Monday off...


----------



## T-MAN

You can ride the Fox chain, that can keep you busy for a few hours. Watch out for open water in the channels though. 
Lake County Forest preserve has trails that run the des plaines river. Its only about 8 miles long I think (so it can get boring fast.). We ditch ride, and combined with the forset preserve trails, they keep us entertained for a few hours.

Its pretty warm now so most of the trails will be beat down worse then they already were.
Nobody grooms around these parts so the trails dont hold up long without steady snow.


----------



## Mark13

affekonig;958727 said:


> I know it's off subject, but where better to find people that know:
> 
> I bought a sled a few weeks ago and was wondering if anybody knows of any trails around here (within an hour or two of the west burbs). I've never really been "snowmobiling" before. I've goofed around them a bunch, but never gone out for a day on trails. Anybody?


There is some around woodstock here. I can't say how good or bad they are, never been on them.

Make sure you get your sled registered though and get a sticker.


----------



## erkoehler

Definitely need a Illinois sticker. 
This weekend won't be good anywhere around our area. Southern Wisconsin won't hold up either.


----------



## stroker79

As long as its good in WI at the end of feb ill be happy! First time ever on a snowmobile. Going on a 3 day trip. Dont ask where, I dont know. LOL


----------



## onsight

The trails in southern WI (SW Racine county) are getting pretty beat up - guys are still riding though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just bought a sled myself. No trails around here are gonna be any good as of right now. I&M canal in Joliet has some nice ones but they are beat up. Too warm around here. John Dee has snowmobile trail reports near Cadillac, MI and they are even getting worn down. Your gonna be ditch banging for the next 2 or 3 days and thats it until we et new snow.

What kind of sleds does everyone have on here?


----------



## captshawn

Thunder Cat with a 1400 PSI motor with just a little juice.


----------



## Bird21

2003 Polaris Rmk 156" 800
2008 Skidoo Summit 154" 800
Snowscoot 80 and Snowport 120 Very fun to run around the house doing hot laps.


----------



## erkoehler

2008 ski doo renegade 800


----------



## metallihockey88

Got my first sled this summer. Bought a beater for 500 bucks since didn't know if I'd be able to get up to the UP at all this year. 1997 Skidoo Formula 500 with 13k miles. Still runs great. Fairs suprisingly well bouncin off trees as I do often tryin to hang wit my buddys that been ridin all their lives


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;959666 said:


> Got my first sled this summer. Bought a beater for 500 bucks since didn't know if I'd be able to get up to the UP at all this year. 1997 Skidoo Formula 500 with 13k miles. Still runs great. Fairs suprisingly well bouncin off trees as I do often tryin to hang wit my buddys that been ridin all their lives


well at least your bouncing and not hitting cause hitting hurts


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea no head ons yet. Had a good one last time. Just missed a head on pushed my ski in and buckeled my tunnel. Oh well that's why I buy ****** sleds lol. I make up for inexperience with pure wrecklessness lol


----------



## nevrnf

erkoehler;958354 said:


> I am off to the boat show, anyone heading to the show this weekend? Its at mccormick place.....


I am going tonight. I will try and swing by your booth.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

captshawn;959380 said:


> Thunder Cat with a 1400 PSI motor with just a little juice.


Holy $h!t! Can you get her to go in a straight line or is it always off the ground?


----------



## captshawn

Straight line is what it is built for. We have run it on pavement, but mostly ice.


----------



## affekonig

I just bought a 96 Polaris Indy Super Sport 440. It's in really nice shape with 5k on it. Everything works and the price was right. I also picked up a 70 something Yamaha Enticer 300 that's a blast around the yard. 

How does registration go on a sled? Are the titled? The guy I bought it from hadn't had it long and had all the paperwork for his registration, but hadn't gotten it in the mail yet. I'm waiting for whatever he gets, but don't know what I should expect to see. He told me that I can register it now without anything from him, but I'm pretty sure he's wrong. It has a 2010 WI sticker that he had gotten shortly before I bought it. He had all of the paperwork and his insurance info on it, so I don't think there was any funny business. Anyway... You can pm me if we don't want to keep this going in the weather discussion thread.


----------



## metallihockey88

Just go to the currency exchange and they'll register it for you. Costs like 25 bucks. You need the old registration card though I think


----------



## Post Mowing

Well with no snow around here im heading north on the sled this weekend


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How far North? Just wondering how far I would have to go to get some good snow. I wanna ride but I'm not going up to the U.P. right now.


----------



## Donny O.

metallihockey88;959666 said:


> Got my first sled this summer. Fairs suprisingly well bouncin off trees as I do often tryin to hang wit my buddys that been ridin all their lives


and there is where the trouble starts. trying to keep up with others will do nothing but get you hurt. just like motorcycling you need to ride your own ride and within you and your equipments limits.... literally it is life or death chances we take. if your buddies won't stop and wait every few minutes then I wouldn't ride with them. every time i go with some buddies(back when I had a sled) they would wait at the next stop sign, or a turn in the trail, or jsut every few minutes.


----------



## Mark13

Making me miss having a sled. I'd like to buy one but a newer truck and blade comes first.


----------



## metallihockey88

Donny O.;960440 said:


> and there is where the trouble starts. trying to keep up with others will do nothing but get you hurt. just like motorcycling you need to ride your own ride and within you and your equipments limits.... literally it is life or death chances we take. if your buddies won't stop and wait every few minutes then I wouldn't ride with them. every time i go with some buddies(back when I had a sled) they would wait at the next stop sign, or a turn in the trail, or jsut every few minutes.


they are cool, they understand i cant always keep up and make sure to wait at each stop or change of trail so no one gets lost. i know my limits and try to keep with em. every so often gotta try and show off and usually ends up with me way off the trails or bouncin off a tree or two blowin through a turn. always get a little cocky when i lead, the little bit that it usually lasts


----------



## dlcs

You guys make me wish I still had a sled. I sold mine many years ago when we stopped getting snow. These last 3 yeras makes me want to buy another one.


----------



## dlcs

I see NOAA is hniting that next weeks rain event may be turning towards a major snowevent.purplebou They have lowered the temps for next week and they say its going to be further south and Northern Illinois could be in the snow side of this storm. Lets cross our fingers.


----------



## metallihockey88

They get over 200in of snow a year up north. Never a shortage up there. Plenty of down time around here to go up there unfortunately. Or you can just wreck your truck like me lol.


----------



## T-MAN

metallihockey88;960970 said:


> They get over 200in of snow a year up north. Never a shortage up there. Plenty of down time around here to go up there unfortunately. Or you can just wreck your truck like me lol.


It really depends for snow. I aint so young any more, and remember the days when people trailered north out of Eagle river do to very little snow. It wasnt that many years ago either (maybe 5-8 ???) that they trucked in snow out of the U.P. to have the oval track races in Eagle.
The lean years seem to be more then the heavy years IMO..
The U.P. does tend to get snow, and N.W. can see 300+ no problem.


----------



## Donny O.

metallihockey88;960812 said:


> they are cool, they understand i cant always keep up and make sure to wait at each stop or change of trail so no one gets lost. i know my limits and try to keep with em. every so often gotta try and show off and usually ends up with me way off the trails or bouncin off a tree or two blowin through a turn. always get a little cocky when i lead, the little bit that it usually lasts


hope I didn't sound preachy as that was not my plan. Just been riding(motorcycles and snowmobiles) for 30 years and seen a lot and just want people to be safe so they can enjoy it for a long time.

wow that made me sound old saying 30 years.....started when I was 7.


----------



## jblatti13

since we're talking about hobbies and not the weather, because we just dont have anything to talk about.... ive been extremely bored the past few days and got a few things done...
washed both trucks, loaded all my salt up that i used last storm, took out the factory radio/tape player and BS amp in my 90 chevy, and installed a new cd player, and tomorrow im gonna start tackling a remote starter for the same truck. any of you guys tried your hand at one of these yet? lotttsss of wires, but ive done a million electronic installs in trucks so i hope this goes smoothly.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Yeah well seeing were not talking weather... I'm looking for a mechanic shop that would hire a auto diesel tech student... does any one know of a shop hiring any one...

I live in mokena and am looking for a part time job while i'm in school... I olny have a few month's left and the field i really want to work in is Diesel... 

so any good shop's out there..??? :waving:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dlcs;960966 said:


> I see NOAA is hniting that next weeks rain event may be turning towards a major snowevent.purplebou They have lowered the temps for next week and they say its going to be further south and Northern Illinois could be in the snow side of this storm. Lets cross our fingers.


were not that lucky.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

niko3772;961309 said:


> were not that lucky.....


So sad....so true!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Well at least with the thaw I'm reminded that my gutters are a little clogged in a few spots

:realmad:

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;961326 said:


> Well at least with the thaw I'm reminded that my gutters are a little clogged in a few spots
> 
> :realmad:
> 
> .


Thanks for the reminder. I will check mine this weekend when I take down the Christmas lights.


----------



## dlcs

Forcast for Northwestern Illinois is now saying snow on Monday. :bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;961609 said:


> Forcast for Northwestern Illinois is now saying snow on Monday. :bluebounc


Where did you hear that? Hope its true!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;961615 said:


> Where did you hear that? Hope its true!


The Weather Channel.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow Monday!!! I am hearing 40's next week. I already have plans to do some excavation work next week. Now that I have construction work lined up and materials ordered, of course it will snow! I can't get a grip on any of this weather anymore. :crying:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;961629 said:


> Snow Monday!!! I am hearing 40's next week. I already have plans to do some excavation work next week. Now that I have construction work lined up and materials ordered, of course it will snow! I can't get a grip on any of this weather anymore. :crying:


it's been changed to wed thur :laughing:


----------



## anj4ever6236

don't get your hopes up maybe it is time to get your lawn maintenance clients I say all the snow is gone....watch me wrong  hopefully!!!


----------



## Bird21

I thought it was gonna be warm???????? 24-26 degrees today not 40!! I think this week will be interesting???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well last night it was 29 deg... so who the hell know's


----------



## snowman79

yea..so much for 40 and brilliantly blue skies which is what i heard thursday night for today. Woke up this morning to really fine, light snow...car was covered and driveway was covered with a dusting....hopefully we get some plowable events coming up.


----------



## dlcs

Bird21;962820 said:


> I thought it was gonna be warm???????? 24-26 degrees today not 40!! I think this week will be interesting???


No kidding, I had to put a fire in the fireplace this afternoon.

I'm think alot of freezing rain this week, hopefully snow.payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Trees all iced up from the frozen fog. I hate it when everything thaws. I'm hearing mostly all rain coming this week. Anyone have a bearing on the next decent snow? I have this week booked with excavation then nothing for a while. So needless to say I am gonna be getting stir crazy real fast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;951217 said:


> Olddog. I see in you rsignature you don't like the wideout. Was thinking of one on my next truck. Why is it a P.O.S.?


 i just got back in town later today or tomorrow i will explain the p.o.s. story with some pic's. i will be posting them in the western page. and answer the other q's

does anyone know if the fisher xls moldboard will attach to the wideout a-frame????


----------



## 84deisel

If the wide out uses the same a frame as the pro plus ,then no because the center pin is completely different.


----------



## the new boss 92

any snow in the forecast? for the next week or 2?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;963650 said:


> any snow in the forecast? for the next week or 2?


Not this week. Hopefully winter will return at the end of the month and all of Feb.


----------



## Arloslawn

I'm seeing this wednesday and thurs day supposed to snow/rain. Which will be good for at least salting if not plowing too. I found salting is very easy and profitable.


----------



## the new boss 92

We had a decent december and then it all disappered!


----------



## Midwest Pond

yea, I'm bored too.....lol......

Football on Saturdays and Sundays was nice

.


----------



## 3311

the new boss 92;964164 said:


> We had a decent december and then it all disappered!


Don't slit your wrists yet.


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show is over, where's winter?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone on here buy a boat at the show???


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;964384 said:


> Anyone buy a boat at the show???


I'm curious if many boats sold at all. Everyone seems to be so hard up for money, let alone a $25,000+ boat that does nothing besides cost money.


----------



## mustangmike45

freezing fog/drizzle in eastern iowa right now! looks like a salting here in an hour or so.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Interstate 80 Exit 97, Heavy fog, light freezing on trees and cars, but not on the pavement.


----------



## mustangmike45

whats your current temp?


----------



## Kubota 8540

30 degrees, hard to see it fog is so thick? Feels warmer.


----------



## mustangmike45

we're at 26 fog is pretty thick but not too bad. just putting a light glaze over pavement and everything else.


----------



## Kubota 8540

A salting would break the boredom.


----------



## mustangmike45

yeah that is why i am itching to go out. wish the weather would turn and get some snow. even 2 inches right now would be great!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;964384 said:


> Anyone on here buy a boat at the show???


No but there were some sweet boats there that I wanted to buy! Thanks again Eric!


----------



## Kubota 8540

mustangmike45;964445 said:


> yeah that is why i am itching to go out. wish the weather would turn and get some snow. even 2 inches right now would be great!


The Kubota's so clean it's scary. Did some waxing, now thats bored. I love 2" snows they are perfect.


----------



## mustangmike45

headin out now!


----------



## nevrnf

The boat show was the smallest i have ever seen. Pretty sad when the biggest sport boat is 29'.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

T-MAN;958498 said:


> It sounds like you guys have alot of time and effort invested in this deal. I would show some patience, but also let them know you need to be paid to cover your overhead too.
> I would ask when you can expect to see a check, and then hold them too it.
> Do you know any of there other subs now that you could ask if they get paid normally in a timely matter ?
> There should be plenty of money coming in soon. If you dont see a check by the end of the month I would stir up a major **** storm...
> 
> Tommy says things will pick up again towards the end of the month. looks like next week will be warm then were back into it.
> Sounds good to me


Little update, called today as we have not seen a check yet. Owner of the company said we can pick a check up friday. That will be over 4 weeks from the first timesheet we turned in and over 3 weeks for several others. My question is would you have a problem going out if we get any weather this week? I realize they are behind, but that really isn't my problem. Also, it is over an hour drive to get to their office to pick up the check and I have no problem driving all the way there and back because, regardless of how they run business, we like to pay our bills on time, should I have a problem spending the good part of a day just to get my check? Let me know what you guys think.

For the record, all year we subbed mowing to a guy in dayton that still owes us. When we started working for him, he straight up told us I will pay you but it might be awhile. I don't have an issue with money management if I know I am not going to get a check on a certain time frame. But when someone tells me a certain time table, I guess I have the problem of believing it...:realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

have you tried telling them that? Tell them that you are okay with the heck taking a little bit longer, but you need to to know how long. And make them tell you exactly how long. You are into to it with them and they do have the upper hand. The system of getting paid as a contractor is severly broken but we all have to live with it. I turn down so much work during the year its not even funny. If i didn't have to worry about getting paid, or getting paid in a timely fashion, I would have 3 construction crews running all the time. Anyway, welcome to the endless vortex of trying to get paid!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;965049 said:


> have you tried telling them that? Tell them that you are okay with the heck taking a little bit longer, but you need to to know how long. And make them tell you exactly how long. You are into to it with them and they do have the upper hand. The system of getting paid as a contractor is severly broken but we all have to live with it. I turn down so much work during the year its not even funny. If i didn't have to worry about getting paid, or getting paid in a timely fashion, I would have 3 construction crews running all the time. Anyway, welcome to the endless vortex of trying to get paid!


Ya told them that making promises you can't keep isn't a way to keep anyone working for you. The owner said we can pick one up friday. For now, that is what we will wait for, but if I drive an hour up there and its not right, I think I will probably just stay there til they make it right. I mean they are clearly violating the contract both parties signed. It states 3 weeks from the day time sheets are in in at least 2 different places. We have held up our end of the deal, they are not holding up theirs. I understand that getting paid is a major hassle all of the place and usually for everyone, but I mean why sign a contract that you can't keep? That makes me wonder what else they are saying that isn't true....


----------



## dlcs

NWS in Moline is calling for 1/4"+ of ice Wednesday through Thurs. Then lots of rain over the weekend turnign to snow for Sunday night potential for accum snow Sunday night into Monday. Maybe we will get a turn around for this month?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well there has been a dusting in lockport.... man where's the snow......


----------



## stroker79

*Im now semi retired*

Well it should start snowing sometime next week!

For the past few months I have been looking for a job to start in the spring instead of continuing on with my landscape business. However one of the places that I applied took quicker interest in me than I would have expected and they wanted me to startsooner than spring. It sure wasn't an easy decision but this is probably 1 out of my 3 favorite things to do in life. I now work at ABT Electronics in Glenview as a car audio installer. Ill be able to finally get back into custom interior work and on some real nice cars, and boats. Im looking forward to it so wish me luck! Here is a little portfolio of my work done for some past customers when I used to work at Best Buy (Pictures)

Ill still be plowing if it fits around my new work schedule. Its going to be pretty strange going back into a normal work environment, LOL. But I look forward to regular pay and most of all finally being able to move into a house and start a family. :bluebounc

So now that I am out of the race full time, the winter should resume with twice the intensity to date, LOL.
:waving:


----------



## nevrnf

Congrats on the move. Hopefully you can find time to do my round box this spring.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

congrats stroker! I use to be waaaaay into car audio back in the day...not so much now but it sure is fun stuff!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am into car audio also. But I am lazy and only like to listen to high end equipment. I hate installing it. I hate it so much that i have a full audio set up for my truck sitting in the basement of my house.


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;965568 said:


> Well it should start snowing sometime next week!
> 
> For the past few months I have been looking for a job to start in the spring instead of continuing on with my landscape business. However one of the places that I applied took quicker interest in me than I would have expected and they wanted me to startsooner than spring. It sure wasn't an easy decision but this is probably 1 out of my 3 favorite things to do in life. I now work at ABT Electronics in Glenview as a car audio installer. Ill be able to finally get back into custom interior work and on some real nice cars, and boats. Im looking forward to it so wish me luck! Here is a little portfolio of my work done for some past customers when I used to work at Best Buy (Pictures)
> 
> Ill still be plowing if it fits around my new work schedule. Its going to be pretty strange going back into a normal work environment, LOL. But I look forward to regular pay and most of all finally being able to move into a house and start a family. :bluebounc
> 
> So now that I am out of the race full time, the winter should resume with twice the intensity to date, LOL.
> :waving:


thats great news, are you going to keep any of your mowing accounts for a little extra weekend money? or are you just putting a for sale sign on everything and calling it quites? now that you quite, its going to snow like hell!


----------



## FEFMedia

Congrats on the full time GiG.. its easy.. plow at night.. work during the day.. hell im doing it  

Course 5 hour energy drink is a must! None of that suger crap.. sorry red bull drinkers


----------



## stroker79

nevrnf;965660 said:


> Congrats on the move. Hopefully you can find time to do my round box this spring.


Ill make time, hows that, LOL. I also have a bunch of work to do on dcspecials truck. Thats is going to be one sweet project.



ohiogreenworks;965711 said:


> congrats stroker! I use to be waaaaay into car audio back in the day...not so much now but it sure is fun stuff!


Thanks man, to be honest, ive been slowly drifting away from it too. But I really couldn't pass up an opportunity to work at one of our countries top rated install bays. Im pretty excited to start.



SullivanSeptic;965714 said:


> I am into car audio also. But I am lazy and only like to listen to high end equipment. I hate installing it. I hate it so much that i have a full audio set up for my truck sitting in the basement of my house.


Haha, dont worry, im the same way with my own stuff, LOL. I only have one speaker that works in my truck because my amps have slowly been dieing on me LOL. And its been that way for about 6 months now.



the new boss 92;965752 said:


> thats great news, are you going to keep any of your mowing accounts for a little extra weekend money? or are you just putting a for sale sign on everything and calling it quites? now that you quite, its going to snow like hell!


Thanks, I think I am going to continue with fertilizing and aerating. I liked that the most aside from new lawn installs and turf renovations. But other than that, all my equipment is going except for my truck and possibly my silver truck.


----------



## stroker79

FEFMedia;965760 said:


> Congrats on the full time GiG.. its easy.. plow at night.. work during the day.. hell im doing it
> 
> Course 5 hour energy drink is a must! None of that suger crap.. sorry red bull drinkers


Yeah I am going to try my best at it. The only problem is, I am a route supervisor currently so I am giving up quite a lot. But It will be for the better. Im also excited to have health benifits for the first time in 12 years


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;965786 said:


> Yeah I am going to try my best at it. The only problem is, I am a route supervisor currently so I am giving up quite a lot. But It will be for the better. Im also excited to have health benifits for the first time in 12 years


cool deal.....


----------



## erkoehler

Congratulations Doug. 

The benefits will be nice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Congrats stoker79. Have to be very excited about that oppurtunity with the way that the job market is. Good luck!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Usually change all our oil ourselves, but since we are up here I don't really have a place to mess with it. Any input on where a good place to go is? I am just south of evanston...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You're more than welcome to use my shop, but im a long way from you in evanston.


----------



## anj4ever6236

IM BOREDDDDD anyone else getting frustrated?


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol frustrated? Frustrated is getting my truck back yesterday with no snow in site and watching over 24in of snow come down last months through my living room window. Sorry still venting


----------



## anj4ever6236

so your ok with not having no snow?


----------



## metallihockey88

I guess I wouldn't be too upset if a couple inches dropped down tonight


----------



## anj4ever6236

I hear that......i just wish we can have weather guys that knew what was up in the remaining season. I don't know if to start distrubiting my lawn servie flyers or wait a little bit more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

January 19th...You can probably wait a day or 2 before you sharpen the blades on the mower. IMO anyway


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

anj4ever6236;966734 said:


> I hear that......i just wish we can have weather guys that knew what was up in the remaining season. I don't know if to start distrubiting my lawn servie flyers or wait a little bit more.


These weather guys really don't have an idea but I truely think that February will if nothing else start out on a decent note. Well at least that is what I'm hoping and praying for!


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;966812 said:


> January 19th...You can probably wait a day or 2 before you sharpen the blades on the mower. IMO anyway


Never hurts to get ahead


----------



## anj4ever6236

hopefully feb. gets better anyone send their invoices already?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;966825 said:


> Never hurts to get ahead


I think it is a bit early now, but in 2 months i will be singing a different tune. I will probably be wishing I was thinking tnhat far ahead.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was going to wait and see what next week brought.


----------



## anj4ever6236

anyone else do landscaping in the summer? what type of flyers you got postcards paper flyers door hangers or regular bussiness cards...sorry I'm bored just trying to start a conversation.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Drive a concrete truck, sorry can't help.


----------



## WilliamOak

Trying Yard signs this year. alot more exposure, especially with people driving by it at least three times a day vs seeing it in the mail or on their door once and straight to the garbage it goes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;966872 said:


> Drive a concrete truck, sorry can't help.


I didn't think they let monkeys drive those! Must be some new union rules that allow it now!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;966893 said:


> I didn't think they let monkeys drive those! Must be some new union rules that allow it now!


Yeah they made an exception. The hard part is getting my 6'9" a$$ in and out. Once i"m in' it is actually not bad!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;966901 said:


> Yeah they made an exception. The hard part is getting my 6'9" a$$ in and out. Once i"m in' it is actually not bad!


Hence the reason we call you "Clifford" as in the big red dog! :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;966919 said:


> Hence the reason we call you "Clifford" as in the big red dog! :laughing:


That was a real brain buster! LOL


----------



## anj4ever6236

I always just put my postcards by mail. it seems to help. so some of you guys know each other outside plowsite?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;966925 said:


> That was a real brain buster! LOL


I think you ate paint chips as a kid!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

lots of salt this week??
Freezing rain advisories getting closer.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So when and what time is this freezing rain going to happen. We going to the midam tomm and let's hope it holds off till the night time.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sullivan,

I might take you up on that offer when I am down in orland again. Our lots are down there so whenever we get some weather i might have to jump in your shop. PM me your number if you don't mind, I'll give ya mine.

For the other guys, we do landscaping in the summer (ohio obviously). We put out some flyers last fall about 2500 to get some clean ups. Worked out ok but we are getting the ball rolling on about 20-25k direct mailed postcards for this spring...gonna try it out


----------



## the new boss 92

watching the new, they said snow ariving next week, lets hope they are right, i need to work im bored to death again!


----------



## jblatti13

anybody hear if travis walker has been around here lately? i saw a bunch of craigslist ad selling off a whole company worth of plow trucks and lawn equipment, with TEAM WALKER inked on everything. just wondering if tht guys a member here or if it is travis?


----------



## stroker79

he has posted a few times in the equipment picture thread but he doesnt post in here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Freezing Rain Advisory goes in affect this afternoon. No snow but at least we can get some salting in!


----------



## KJ Cramer

scott...tls...when are we going to see some pushable snow???


----------



## cplmac

Freezing raid will be here later this afternoon early evening, weatherunderground is saying a tenth of an inch of ice. No real snow but definitely salt run material tonight. IDOT sent our group home this morning which means they are likely going to call us back in tonight.


----------



## stroker79

That's awesome! I hate bugs!


----------



## dlcs

One full salt run in at by noon and its coming still comiugn down. I wouldn't be surprised if i get at least two more runs in before morning.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

dlcs, where are you located?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salted 6 accounts and now done until tomorrow morning. At least that one will be a full run. I guess anything is better than nothing at this point!


----------



## dlcs

Sterling, Illinois 

I am about 100 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## kolkie05

Just throwing this our there to my Illinois snow buddies. I know some of you guys do landscaping in the summer so here's my question...

I strictly do plowing no lawn but some of my accounts out there have asked us if we would do they're lawn in the spring time. Now I have a regular job but my helper is out of work and I thought I could send him out for some extra cash to cut some lawns.

But honestly what are you guy's getting for lawns these days? say a standard residential or small business. Were not talking large by anymeans and would it be worth telling my other customers we do lawn too?

Thanks for the help guys!:waving:


----------



## kolkie05

I should have said what do you charge for lawns? 

Not looking for exact numbers if you don't want to throw them out just curios of a range.


----------



## the new boss 92

i waould assume the same as plowing there driveway, thats just me and a round about number with a good guess. standard lawn = 30 35 bucks? on average how much snow do we get in march?


----------



## WilliamOak

I'd say $30-$40 for an average 1/4acre property. Price varies with amount of trimming, landscaping (wide open lot or flower beds everywhere that need to be trimmed around and then blown out) and beds/walks/driveway that needs blowing.


----------



## GMC99

According to the radar were suppose to see something falling, but nothing yet in Carol Stream!


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;968091 said:


> I'd say $30-$40 for an average 1/4acre property. Price varies with amount of trimming, landscaping (wide open lot or flower beds everywhere that need to be trimmed around and then blown out) and beds/walks/driveway that needs blowing.


why are you selling everything? upgrading some stuff?


----------



## WilliamOak

lol I should just start a thread explaining it so I can stop typing this! I'm just in college (if you didnt already know) and I really kind of jumped the gun with having my own setup and I wont really have the time to plow while in school (except for the month of winter break, even thats a gamble and even though it paid off this year it might not next year or the year after that) and I already have someone covering the few accounts I have so it makes no sense to keep the plow when I could free up the $ for mowing/landscaping which is the real $ maker for me. I'll probably pick up another plow before next winter, hopefully a boss V or straight blade idk.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to check stuff now just started to rain but no slick spots.


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;968172 said:


> lol I should just start a thread explaining it so I can stop typing this! I'm just in college (if you didnt already know) and I really kind of jumped the gun with having my own setup and I wont really have the time to plow while in school (except for the month of winter break, even thats a gamble and even though it paid off this year it might not next year or the year after that) and I already have someone covering the few accounts I have so it makes no sense to keep the plow when I could free up the $ for mowing/landscaping which is the real $ maker for me. I'll probably pick up another plow before next winter, hopefully a boss V or straight blade idk.


ahh i see,to bad i didnt have a 3/4 ton i would be all over your plow and but i know some one that might be interested in your trailer, ill spread the word for ya and see what happens!


----------



## WilliamOak

lol sounds good.


----------



## tls22

KJ Cramer;967472 said:


> scott...tls...when are we going to see some pushable snow???


Prob not until early febuary for a plowable event.....it sucks...but trust me your not the only one bored


----------



## erkoehler

TLS, you think its safe to head out of town this weekend? I'd be back in town Monday night......

Johndee.com has us in some possible snow on Sunday night in to monday.........


----------



## REAPER

Just got back in. Woodstock @ 4 pm Crystal Lake @ 5 pm and McHenry now.

You could count the number of drops/flakes that were falling. Ground pavement dry all 3 locations. Saw a few IDOT trucks driving around. None were spreading salt, RT. 120 / RT.14 / RT. 176 and RT. 31 circle no one throwing salt that I saw.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

REAPER;968596 said:


> Just got back in. Woodstock @ 4 pm Crystal Lake @ 5 pm and McHenry now.
> 
> You could count the number of drops/flakes that were falling. Ground pavement dry all 3 locations. Saw a few IDOT trucks driving around. None were spreading salt, RT. 120 / RT.14 / RT. 176 and RT. 31 circle no one throwing salt that I saw.


thanks for the update. I'll need another from that area after the precip passes around 1 am if you can. For the south suburbs we are getting blasted with some freezing rain'sleet. its forming a very thin slush on pavements and all elevated surfaces are icing. Now for rest cya at 1 am


----------



## SnowMatt13

saw idot sitting at 12 & 31.....just sitting.

looks like lower atmosphere too dry.....


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;968596 said:


> Just got back in. Woodstock @ 4 pm


You have accounts in Woodstock?


----------



## the new boss 92

just got back from bloomingdale heading back into carol stream. sam idot at gary and army trail, shick and gary, and 64 and gary. they sprayed beat juice down on my side roads earlier today.


----------



## snowguys

NW Snow Removal;968654 said:


> thanks for the update. I'll need another from that area after the precip passes around 1 am if you can. For the south suburbs we are getting blasted with some freezing rain'sleet. its forming a very thin slush on pavements and all elevated surfaces are icing. Now for rest cya at 1 am


 you guys got any pics of your trucks?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

snowguys;968712 said:


> you guys got any pics of your trucks?


just of the liscence plates and vins. At the end of winter we may get a company photo, but we are usually too busy for that crap. Im too busy and just don't care enough to photograph all of our trucks shiny and clean.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well guys got some sad news. One of our buddies was assaulted last saturday night in nashville. As a result of the incident he hit his head on a curb and was in intensive care until tonight. They will be taking him off life support tonight when his brother gets to nashville from california. We will be heading home tomorrow for the weekend and maybe into early next week for the services and to spend some time with some friends. Hope we don't miss any events but we feel like we need to be home. 

Is there anyone with a shop on the way down from evanston that I could possibly leave my plow with? I would really appreciate any help you guys can offer. I would rather not drive 5 hours home with my plow on if I can help it. Thanks guys.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

go to a storage space with your plow. wish we could help but our garage is full of salt


----------



## metallihockey88

I'm really sorry to hear about your friend. Worst case couldn't ya put them in the beds of your trucks like ya brought em out here?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks guys. We are only taking one truck home, the one with the vbox in the back so the only place for the plow is the dump truck that is staying here, but we don't have a way to load it lol.


----------



## metallihockey88

Maybe go to an equipment rental place and ask what they want to use a bobcat for an hour. I'm sure they'd help ya out if you explained the situation


----------



## erkoehler

We have an outside gated storage lot you can drop it in if needed. But, we are in Prairie Grove, IL.

Text me if needed.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Ohio, I have outside storage you could leave your plow. I'm about 20 mins west of lombard, right off of route 64/north ave.


----------



## snowguys

ohiogreenworks;968817 said:


> Thanks guys. We are only taking one truck home, the one with the vbox in the back so the only place for the plow is the dump truck that is staying here, but we don't have a way to load it lol.


pm sent...


----------



## dlcs

ohiogreenworks;968791 said:


> Well guys got some sad news. One of our buddies was assaulted last saturday night in nashville. As a result of the incident he hit his head on a curb and was in intensive care until tonight. They will be taking him off life support tonight when his brother gets to nashville from california. We will be heading home tomorrow for the weekend and maybe into early next week for the services and to spend some time with some friends. Hope we don't miss any events but we feel like we need to be home.
> 
> Is there anyone with a shop on the way down from evanston that I could possibly leave my plow with? I would really appreciate any help you guys can offer. I would rather not drive 5 hours home with my plow on if I can help it. Thanks guys.


Oh man thats terrible. I'm so sorry. I hope they catch the person who assaulted your friend. I could help you out but I'm kinda far away. I'm sure someone on Plowsite could help you out.


----------



## dlcs

well, I just finished round two of salting my accounts. May have to go a third in the morning? i just heard that the rain this weekend is suppose to change over to snow earlier than previous expected on Sunday and it could be a "significant" storm for Northern Illinois. Stay tuned. LOL


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks for all the well wishes guys, it was a very tragic event. Great guy too. I believe he is going to save or has saved 7 to 9 people with his organs. 

Thanks for all the offers of help too! I am not sure when we will be heading out. I will get back on here tomorrow and get in contact with one of you. Thanks again guys, really appreciated!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ohio call me if you would. You can leave it at my place its at 80 and 57 when you head out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ohio call me if you would. You can leave it at my place its at 80 and 57 when you head out. 708 670 8504


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;968683 said:


> You have accounts in Woodstock?


Nope.
Farm-n-Fleet visit.



NW Snow Removal;968654 said:


> thanks for the update. I'll need another from that area after the precip passes around 1 am if you can. For the south suburbs we are getting blasted with some freezing rain'sleet. its forming a very thin slush on pavements and all elevated surfaces are icing. Now for rest cya at 1 am


3 AM till now and pavement is still bone dry. Whatever fell was evaporated by the time it hit the ground. Even the top of my bird feeder is bone dry and that always is a good gauge to use.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

R&R Yard Design;969092 said:


> Ohio call me if you would. You can leave it at my place its at 80 and 57 when you head out. 708 670 8504


Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it. Talked to Ryan (sullivanseptic) gonna leave it at his place. I really appreciate all the help guys. Talk to ya in a few days.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ohio RYAN is a good guy, he may just scare you a little, lol. The his family that our prayers are with them. I know its hard on everyone, I loat my sister 6 years ago, that was on L.S. after she got in a car accident.


----------



## the new boss 92

ohiogreenworks;968791 said:


> Well guys got some sad news. One of our buddies was assaulted last saturday night in nashville. As a result of the incident he hit his head on a curb and was in intensive care until tonight. They will be taking him off life support tonight when his brother gets to nashville from california. We will be heading home tomorrow for the weekend and maybe into early next week for the services and to spend some time with some friends. Hope we don't miss any events but we feel like we need to be home.
> 
> Is there anyone with a shop on the way down from evanston that I could possibly leave my plow with? I would really appreciate any help you guys can offer. I would rather not drive 5 hours home with my plow on if I can help it. Thanks guys.


sorry bout your loss, hope everything goes good with the trip and servise's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;969302 said:


> Ohio RYAN is a good guy, he may just scare you a little, lol. The his family that our prayers are with them. I know its hard on everyone, I loat my sister 6 years ago, that was on L.S. after she got in a car accident.


You can say it. I'm just a big dumb animal! At least that's what my wife thinks!!!


----------



## anj4ever6236

hey ohio sorry about what happened didn't log on until now but I live in evanston right behind the st. francis hospital wish you well.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;969101 said:


> Nope.
> Farm-n-Fleet visit.


Ahh, the man's mall.

I bet I'm there 3+ times a week.


----------



## KJ Cramer

You know your frustrated when you look at accuweather, even though you know they are wrong 90% of the time, so you can see some hope. Even they don't look positive.:crying:


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;969713 said:


> Ahh, the man's mall.
> 
> I bet I'm there 3+ times a week.


I love that place. If they had more food I would be set for shopping.

Just got back from a salt run. Black top lot was slick as snot. Back of the handicap signs are ice coated.

Am hoping for another salt run in the early morning. Ain't much hour wise but it is better than nothing. ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13

Woodstock has plenty of ice if anyone wants it. I almost died like 200 times walking the 300' to my truck. I need studded shoes. 

Driving to class at MCC should be fun.


----------



## erkoehler

Didn't think it was slippery at all on the roads. Doubt I'll even salt in the morning.


----------



## WilliamOak

unsalted areas in platteville are slick! like you cant walk uphill slick lol.
^figured this should be a big help to all you guys! haha


----------



## REAPER

Almost the end of January and it could end up being the least amount of hours worked for many a years. :realmad: 

If this is our heaviest snow month normally February and March ain't looking to good either. :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes its been a horrible January and thats putting it nice. Hope we will see a few inches next week and than February will stay cold and snowy! But I'm just looking for anything to grab on to at this point! Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

WilliamOak;970313 said:


> unsalted areas in platteville are slick! like you cant walk uphill slick lol.
> ^figured this should be a big help to all you guys! haha


question will that truck side mount fit on a 2004 dodge ram??? with wire's is all I'm looking for also would you split it all up??? PM me info.... thank's


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Made it home safely. Will be here for about a week then back up to chi town! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## dlcs

ohiogreenworks;970773 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Made it home safely. Will be here for about a week then back up to chi town! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Glad you made it back ok. All things considered, I hope you are able to enjoy the time home.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, can't take this weather anymore I'm going snowmobiling!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;970850 said:


> Well, can't take this weather anymore I'm going snowmobiling!


Lucky! Have a safe trip. Hopefully when you get back, winter will make its return!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;970850 said:


> Well, can't take this weather anymore I'm going snowmobiling!


Take me with.


----------



## erkoehler

Will be back on Monday afternoon /evening.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;970850 said:


> Well, can't take this weather anymore I'm going snowmobiling!


Where are you going snowmobiling at? You gotta go far north to find any good snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Starting in iron River Michigan and back packing to Houghton, mi.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;970866 said:


> Starting in iron River Michigan and back packing to Houghton, mi.


I'm so jealous. The highlight of the weekend will be going to Tilted Kilt tomorrow!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;970870 said:


> I'm so jealous. The highlight of the weekend will be going to Tilted Kilt tomorrow!


Know a lot of off trail "play" spots along the route so it will be fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;970883 said:


> Know a lot of off trail "play" spots along the route so it will be fun!


Been there, done that and than I said "I do". All the toys are gone and trips are a thing of the past. But I will always be the memories! Mmmmm!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I heard the trails up on Houghton are really beat up. No good riding up there until they get new snow


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;970887 said:


> Been there, done that and than I said "I do". All the toys are gone and trips are a thing of the past. But I will always be the memories! Mmmmm!!!!!


One of the guys is married, his wife will be right there with us. Another Guy might as well be married, she's coming too. They don't slow us down, more people is more fun!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn I want to go! How many miles will you end up riding in a day? The wife is good with it but we just can't shake these darn kids!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;970907 said:


> Damn I want to go! How many miles will you end up riding in a day? The wife is good with it but we just can't shake these darn kids!


Lock them in the basement lets go!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;970887 said:


> Been there, done that and than I said "I do". All the toys are gone and trips are a thing of the past. But I will always be the memories! Mmmmm!!!!!


One of the guys is married, his wife will be right there with us. Another Guy might as well be married, she's coming too. They don't slow us down, more people is more fun!


----------



## stroker79

I sure hope there will be good snow in end of feb when I am going on a trip!

I just got my last plowing check. I don't think my second truck is going to end up getting any work. I didn't feel as welcome as I used too when I was at the office. 

Sorry Craig I hope you understand


----------



## MRBILLS

*Liquid calcium chloride ( brine ) 31% total*

I lost one commercial account that i use liquid calcium chloride ( brine ) 31% total chlorides
i have 10 totes 275 gallons each, if any one interested call Bill @ 815-272-1141
i can fill your tote or you can have mine.


----------



## the new boss 92

this weather sucks, hope fully febuary will make come back!


----------



## REAPER

Was watching Tommy last night on the 9:30 update. He said so far there has only been 1 inch measurable at Midway this month as far as snow. 

Sad considering it is January. 2 years ago we had a ball buster February, so lets all call on all of our own snow god's to make it happen once again. 


I talked to Frosty and he said he would do what he could.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER;971757 said:


> Was watching Tommy last night on the 9:30 update. He said so far there has only been 1 inch measurable at Midway this month as far as snow.
> 
> Sad considering it is January. 2 years ago we had a ball buster February, so lets all call on all of our own snow god's to make it happen once again.
> 
> I talked to Frosty and he said he would do what he could.


what i think u missed heard him

watch out next wed thru friday


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;971763 said:


> what i think u missed heard him
> 
> watch out next wed thru friday


Promises, promises. On a Saturday morning I'll wait for Tuesday to get excited about Wednesday.


----------



## FEFMedia

REAPER;971757 said:


> I talked to Frosty and he said he would do what he could.


Dude.. Frosty just melted on my front lawn.. how the hell did he talk to you? in Vapor form? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

REAPER;971860 said:


> Promises, promises. On a Saturday morning I'll wait for Tuesday to get excited about Wednesday.


I usually don't get excited until I get my call to go out but at this point any accumulation would get me giddy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Skillet Head said that the next two weeks will produce "anywhere from 3 to 16 inches of snow in chicagoland area" For real!!! How do you get that big of a margin? I can predict that with out any computers and just looking outside in the morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it will come in waves.............hehehe


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;971938 said:


> it will come in waves.............hehehe


As long as it comes!


----------



## Midwest Pond

3-16?

thats funny


.

.


----------



## the new boss 92

i believe it when i see the 3-16, time to go put new shcoks on my truck, they are only in 3 pieces with no bushing in the rear.


----------



## tls22

what season are we in?


----------



## WilliamOak

tls22;972008 said:


> what season are we in?


Seems like we're right inbetween depression and delusion.


----------



## affekonig

Well, I'll be out of town all next week, so I'm sure it'll snow. At least my other driver will be around...


----------



## stroker79

tls22;972008 said:


> what season are we in?


Well just call it a jersey winter


----------



## WilliamOak

stroker79;972033 said:


> Well just call it a jersey winter


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

What's Monday look like? 

Snowmobile trails are pretty good right now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think your ok for Monday. Nothing going to happen here until Tues, Wed or Thurs. Hey, how long does it take you to drive there?


----------



## erkoehler

5 hours 45 minutes this trip. Usually about 6 hours with a big trailer.


----------



## dlcs

affekonig;972026 said:


> Well, I'll be out of town all next week, so I'm sure it'll snow. At least my other driver will be around...


I don't know about Chi townbbut here in Northwestern Illinois, they are saying maybe 2" by tomorrow night. Slight chance wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## the new boss 92

not looking all that great for next week, but we will see alittle snow/ flurries, madey the fallowing week!


----------



## T-MAN

Johndee says 1-4" by tuesday 7am. Gonna be real cold next week. Should tighten everything back up.
Be nice to get at least a salt run in like last week


----------



## REAPER

42* rain with a southern push sucks.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm seeing 1-2 for tonight into tomorrow (probably will melt with all the rain on/in the ground), and nothing the rest of the week. WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET SOME SNOW! :realmad::bluebounc I'm going crazy.


----------



## affekonig

Anybody looking for one of these: http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?obenauf43/713.01

Why would any municipality in IL need this?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah I heard 1-2 for tomorrow and maybe a few inches on Thursday. Its funny, how we could all watch a different station and we would all hear a different forecast!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

affekonig;972892 said:


> Anybody looking for one of these: http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?obenauf43/713.01
> 
> Why would any municipality in IL need this?


I could see maybe a airport getting some use out of that but a Public Works Department? Not in this area.


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;972898 said:


> I could see maybe a airport getting some use out of that but a Public Works Department? Not in this area.


the town might have serviced the naval base that used to be in glenview before they turned it into the glen. only reason i could see them owning that. its a small town with no need at all for something like that that ive ever noticed


----------



## ta3834bbl

I'm going for a motorcycle ride ! Dodging the raindrops


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;972900 said:


> the town might have serviced the naval base that used to be in glenview before they turned it into the glen. only reason i could see them owning that. its a small town with no need at all for something like that that ive ever noticed


If it came from the naval base that things been sitting around for a while doing nothing.


----------



## the new boss 92

well i officially see grass now and wow i have some sod to fix in my frount yard oops!


----------



## dlcs

Looks like one of the old blower trucks that IDOT used to have. I remember seeing those trucks alot in the early 80's blowing back the drifts and snow piles along the highways. 


That blower can load trucks too. Our city has a very large blower that goes on the front of a wheel loader to remove snow from downtown. I don't see why a municpality couldn't use this truck to do the same.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;972936 said:


> well i officially see grass now and wow i have some sod to fix in my frount yard oops!


We have a little bit og grass peaking through here, still have a few inches on the ground at least.


----------



## affekonig

Anyody want to buy my F250? I'm looking at buying a house and want to free up the cash. I'd be interested in trading down plus some cash... http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/1566075248.html

I would see those blowers every once in a great while clearing passes when I lived in Colorado, but we don't get any snow here and that's why it seems strange. I'm sure they had a reason, but it obviously wasn't a very good one considering the useage that thing's gotten in the past 25 years...


----------



## KJ Cramer

The best part is that they are prolly getting rid of it so they can get another, lol thats how the gov works, it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## dlcs

KJ Cramer;972957 said:


> The best part is that they are prolly getting rid of it so they can get another, lol thats how the gov works, it doesn't have to make sense.


Our city wants to replace their snowblower with a new one this year. Its a '99 and gets used after any snowfall of 5" or more to remove the snow from the downtown areas. By far this thing is not even close to being worn out.but they think they need a new one.LOL


----------



## 84deisel

If you look at the picture of it inside, it has a twin next to it.


----------



## REAPER

Watching the radar I don't see us getting anything tonight. If the ground is still wet and it gets cold enough maybe a salting but I don't see the snow or anything coming tonight like they said. It is all being pushed up and out the side of Wisconsin. :realmad:


----------



## dlcs

Suppose to redevelop over Iowa and move east. So they say. I going to go out and put the plow on, I am [email protected]*ckin bored.


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;972950 said:


> Anyody want to buy my F250? I'm looking at buying a house and want to free up the cash. I'd be interested in trading down plus some cash... http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/1566075248.html
> 
> I would see those blowers every once in a great while clearing passes when I lived in Colorado, but we don't get any snow here and that's why it seems strange. I'm sure they had a reason, but it obviously wasn't a very good one considering the useage that thing's gotten in the past 25 years...


were are you atin warrenville, i have seen your truck around up there before, my buddy lives off mack rd, and his shop is by warrenville rd and winfield. i deff seen that truck before!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i live in northbrook and have a bunch of accounts in glenview, they actually use that thing a lot, more so last year.... they use it to remove snow from downtown area, they load trucks with it.... they also use it on one stretch of road on the old gnas area that gets killed with drifting and blowing snow...


----------



## affekonig

New Boss - What's the name of the shop? I live right off of Warrenville Rd a couple blocks west of Winfield Rd. I don't drive the truck other than to plow or every once in a great while to move something big. I don't need such a nice truck for the amount of use it sees. Let me know if you know anybody that'd be interested.


----------



## erkoehler

Still looking clear down there? Planning to be home late tomorrow night.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

NOAA is calling for less than an inch tomorrow during the day and less than a half inch tomorrow night. Accuweather is calling for a coating to an inch for both tomorrow during the day and tomorrow night. 

If we do get a little bit of snow, with temps being around 32 tomorrow, im sure salt will burn it all off. 

Radar looks clear, pavement seems to be drying with the wind.


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;973256 said:


> New Boss - What's the name of the shop? I live right off of Warrenville Rd a couple blocks west of Winfield Rd. I don't drive the truck other than to plow or every once in a great while to move something big. I don't need such a nice truck for the amount of use it sees. Let me know if you know anybody that'd be interested.


pheniox auto body just west of the walgeen on the corner of winfield and warrenville rd. im up there all the time and back in thoes naighborhoods. what are you asking for it i tell everyone up at the shop and see if anyone is intersted!


----------



## the new boss 92

any one else hear up to a foot this feek i was told by like 4 people tonight and i am confused now!


----------



## REAPER

I really love planning to get up to check the snowfall amount. Why don't weathermen just say 50/50 everyday to save us all the trouble of putting any stock in what they say.


----------



## pusher 20

#1 never believe wheather men. I dont believe they take there jobs very seriously' they just like to let RPM models run there courses and say "what could happen", Then youve got Skilling who tries way to hard to figure out how the lake is going to effect the storm, so hes not that much better.
The best thing I ever did was go to barns & Nobels bought a bunch of meeorology books, read and studied all of them, started useing every bit of NOAA imformation i could possibly use and take advantage of it. There is a lot of imformation from NOAA that most dont even know about, Some you have to pay for & some you dont. Most never explore the sight enough. Always listend to the seniors imformation in the industry they wont speak often but when they do its best to take in all you can, and espeacially study the history records provided from NOAA this is pretty important !!!!!! IL. is one of the toughest to determin but if you listen to all the big boys of the industry read and study its not that difficult to figure out whats going to happen & maybe you would stop complaining about sleep and having to get up every few hours to check out your window in disapointment weather it snows or not.
P.S. remember just because it says JR. next to my handle, " It does'nt mean I havent served my time in this industry "


----------



## REAPER

Especially when you can not go back to sleep. Damn Vikings!!!


----------



## REAPER

pusher 20;973947 said:


> maybe you would stop complaining about sleep and having to get up every few hours to check out your window in disapointment weather it snows or not.


I doubt it. The older I get the more I ENJOY complaining about things.

You must be new here. :angry:

There is a deaf guy on the site as well so I have been practicing my sign language. 
Was wondering if you understand any of it?


----------



## pusher 20

REAPER;973949 said:


> I doubt it. The older I get the more I ENJOY complaining about things.
> 
> You must be new here. :angry:
> 
> There is a deaf guy on the site as well so I have been practicing my sign language.
> Was wondering if you understand any of it?


 New here yes, new to the industry NO !
These sites are here for poeple to learn, have a little fun yes, have a good sense of humor yes, But mostley to learn! No sense in taking up room for imformitive posts that poeple could learn from, not wasting there time reading about somebody constantly crying, whineing, & complaining all the time about something they dont under stand! Or maybe they just dont want to understand!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

pusher 20;973951 said:


> New here yes, new to the industry NO !
> These sites are here for poeple to learn, have a little fun yes, have a good sense of humor yes, But mostley to learn! No sense in taking up room for imformitive posts that poeple could learn from, not wasting there time reading about somebody constantly crying, whineing, & complaining all the time about something they dont under stand! Or maybe they just dont want to understand!!!!!!!


Oh stop your whining and complaining.:laughing:


----------



## ChicagoPlower

pusher 20;973951 said:


> New here yes, new to the industry NO !
> These sites are here for poeple to learn, have a little fun yes, have a good sense of humor yes, But mostley to learn! No sense in taking up room for imformitive posts that poeple could learn from, not wasting there time reading about somebody constantly crying, whineing, & complaining all the time about something they dont under stand! Or maybe they just dont want to understand!!!!!!!


Hey Mr. Pusher, Do yourself and everyone else a favor and stop talking. You really sound like a fool buddy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ChicagoPlower;973972 said:


> Hey Mr. Pusher, Do yourself and everyone else a favor and stop talking. You really sound like a fool buddy.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nevrnf

I grew up in Glenview watching them clear the streets downtown with a big blower. I see alot of Muni's doing this still. Clear everything from the sidewald into the middle of the street and load it into a dump quick.
Snow Systems use to use one @ Motorola in Schaumburg to throw the snow out towards the tollway. I sat there a few years ago and watched it. It ate piles and shot it 40-50 feet up and 75 feet out.
IDOT here in Elgin has 2 that are 2 seasons old. They use them for drift busting between their depot and Marengo.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

pusher 20;973947 said:


> #1 never believe wheather men. I dont believe they take there jobs very seriously' they just like to let RPM models run there courses and say "what could happen", Then youve got Skilling who tries way to hard to figure out how the lake is going to effect the storm, so hes not that much better.
> The best thing I ever did was go to barns & Nobels bought a bunch of meeorology books, read and studied all of them, started useing every bit of NOAA imformation i could possibly use and take advantage of it. There is a lot of imformation from NOAA that most dont even know about, Some you have to pay for & some you dont. Most never explore the sight enough. Always listend to the seniors imformation in the industry they wont speak often but when they do its best to take in all you can, and espeacially study the history records provided from NOAA this is pretty important !!!!!! IL. is one of the toughest to determin but if you listen to all the big boys of the industry read and study its not that difficult to figure out whats going to happen & maybe you would stop complaining about sleep and having to get up every few hours to check out your window in disapointment weather it snows or not.
> P.S. remember just because it says JR. next to my handle, " It does'nt mean I havent served my time in this industry "


Take it easy jack. We all get it! We are all aware that Barnes and Noble has books about this weather sh*t. But holy crap. You came out with guns a blazzing! Everyone, including me, like to complain. Its no big deal. We are just having fun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Radar is starting to light up a little bit here. Hope we can get at least a salt run in later today or tonight. Yeah who knows maybe we'll get a good burst and get an inch or two! Trying to stay positive!


----------



## JCE

Got a dusting here (East Aurora). Still snowing a bit! Ground must still be cold...It's not melting at all......


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;974060 said:


> Radar is starting to light up a little bit here. Hope we can get at least a salt run in later today or tonight. Yeah who knows maybe we'll get a good burst and get an inch or two! Trying to stay positive!


Snowing/sleeting here in Sterling but not showing up on radar. local guessers are still calling for 1-2" by late tonight. But I think the winds will take care of most of it.


----------



## affekonig

Hey New Boss - I almost rented a house from the owner of that shop. It's right down the street and has a garage with 3 2-car doors on it and that's what had me interested. I should have known that the owner of a shop would have at least 4 bays full of his own junk. I rented a house from the owner of Naper Auto Works a few years ago and it was the same deal. Anyway, I live on Warren Ave just south of Warrenville Rd.

Here's a link to the ad: http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/1566075248.html

I'm willing to negotiate a little, but not too much. It's a damn good truck.


----------



## the new boss 92

yea ill spread the word for ya, but yea the are good people and easy to deal with


----------



## NW Snow Removal

about of inch about to arrive. this evening the pavement temps will drop and accumulations should come close to an inch before diminishing to flurries after midnight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you NW, your forecasts seem to be pretty accurate!


----------



## Mark13

There's nothin' goin on here in Woodstock.


----------



## weeman97

wheres the snow!?!?!


----------



## Mark13

Snowing now in Woodstock. If it keeps up at this rate I'll have an inch by the end of the month.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;974321 said:


> Snowing now in Woodstock. If it keeps up at this rate I'll have an inch by the end of the month.


Hey Mark at least your thinking positive! :laughing:


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;974321 said:


> Snowing now in Woodstock. If it keeps up at this rate I'll have an inch by the end of the month.


Leaving now to shake some salt in Crystal Lake.


----------



## the new boss 92

snowing in carol stream now and if it keeps up we will have ourself a shin dig tonight


----------



## NW Snow Removal

just going to salt everything that is open this evening. Then it maybe getting cold enough to refreeze and another run before morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

First wave looks like it will be gone soon. Hope the next round is a little better or nothing more than a salt run!


----------



## Wieckster

We got enough to cover the driveway here in Rockford now real lightly snowing still here might get a inch by morning


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pusher - if you are so enlightened and have studied and understand the weather so well, put your money where your mouth is and give us a good weather forecast. Oh, and stop complaining about us complaining, you just look hypocritical and foolish.

Got nothing but a dusting here, and nothing on the pavement, I don't expect much more than that, for those who salt maybe a salt run in the morning.

I also don't see anthing promising in the forecasts, Scott...TLS... any word on when to expect some pushable snow?

God I could use some snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its coming down real hard right now in New Lenox. Needs to keep this up for a few hours.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a little more than a dusting in Bartlett.


----------



## Mark13

What's going on out there? I've been stuck in a windowless classroom at MCC since 5pm.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

erkoehler;974931 said:


> Looks like a little more than a dusting in Bartlett.


thanks for the update. That area is hard on our spotters to make it to. We have a good 1/3 of an inches south of 55 north of 80 just south of 80 we have a lil over a half inch and about a dusting to a1/4 inch everywhere in chicagoland south of the border.


----------



## FEFMedia

Well.. I put the plow on the truck just now.. its shoveling conditions so far in wheaton. I dont feel like waking up at 2 in the morning to put the plow on though. I just have a feeling that I am going out tonight.. why? because i have a meeting tomorrow morning..


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

full plow for us south of 80. 2-3 inches and blowing like hell


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez must be nice. Got like 1/4in just north of chicago


----------



## Kubota 8540

Gavins Lawncare;975165 said:


> full plow for us south of 80. 2-3 inches and blowing like hell


1-1/2" in Marseilles, blowing like hell X 2. Looks blizzard like at times. Already been on full salt run. Going back out early tomorrow 4 am.


----------



## Midwest Pond

salt run in Mundelein

.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Salt run in naperville, carol stream and itasca. A little bit of blowing snow, but at least its a little money.


----------



## dlcs

Just got in from a full salt run, winds are dying dow some. We maybe got 1" but hard to tell. Anyway my lots are wet now and the snow is done.


----------



## the new boss 92

i think imgoing to invest in a salt spreader next year and get a couple more accounts. arg!!!! i really hate storms like this, really makes me angry. im bored as hell just sitting at home doing nothing. any one have a salt truck they need some one responsible and reliable to run for the rest of the year for storms like this?


----------



## dlcs

Salting is the most profitable thing we sell. These little storms can make you lots of money.


----------



## REAPER

the new boss 92;975337 said:


> i think imgoing to invest in a salt spreader next year and get a couple more accounts. arg!!!! i really hate storms like this, really makes me angry. im bored as hell just sitting at home doing nothing. any one have a salt truck they need some one responsible and reliable to run for the rest of the year for storms like this?


After I bought mine way back I asked myself why I did not do it 10 years sooner!!! :redbounce

I was worried about getting accounts or if I would actually use it enough to pay for itself. I will say the 1st week I had it I picked up 3 hotels in Michigan back then the same day and within one week it was paid for. Best addition to the truck I have ever bought.

My winter tires this year would be next.. 

Going on a salt run again now in fact. If I did not have it I would either be sleeping or on here thinking I should buy a salt spreader. 

I must say this bit of snow we got was right on what I thought it would be. Looking at the radar and following the storm when it was coming at us I could not believe how many called for northern Illinois getting 2-4 inches. I didn't even think we would get a salt run out of it. 
Lets all open our snow books to the month of February as we sing a gospel.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went out just after midnight and plowed six lots and salted everybody! Not a big storm but anything is better than nothing at this point! What is everybody hearing about tomorrows little storm? Last I heard its suppose to stay well south.


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;975337 said:


> i think imgoing to invest in a salt spreader next year and get a couple more accounts. arg!!!! i really hate storms like this, really makes me angry. im bored as hell just sitting at home doing nothing. any one have a salt truck they need some one responsible and reliable to run for the rest of the year for storms like this?


I thought the same thing REAPER did when he bought a spreader. I had mine paid for in the first 2 weeks I had it. It was a good investment for last winter, not using it this winter though. Just collecting dust currently.


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;975391 said:


> I thought the same thing REAPER did when he bought a spreader. I had mine paid for in the first 2 weeks I had it. It was a good investment for last winter, not using it this winter though. Just collecting dust currently.


Saw a truck you should go look at today. About a block south of the 31/Bullvalley intersection on the east side of the road is a small used car/truck lot. He has a 2001 Dodge 4x4 1 ton flat bed sitting there now. No plow and I did not stop to see if it ever had one. The guy has decent prices on stuff and it may be worth your time to go check it out.

Ended up actually pushing some of those flakes today. Wind blew up what little snow was on the lot and blew it all near the building. Drifts were only 6 inch and 100 feet long but I did put the blade down before salting.

Some here may want to check the corners of the lots even if they do not salt. Walks were snow covered as well.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;975459 said:


> Saw a truck you should go look at today. About a block south of the 31/Bullvalley intersection on the east side of the road is a small used car/truck lot. He has a 2001 Dodge 4x4 1 ton flat bed sitting there now. No plow and I did not stop to see if it ever had one. The guy has decent prices on stuff and it may be worth your time to go check it out.


That the one across from McDonalds there by NIMC?


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;975675 said:


> That the one across from McDonalds there by NIMC?


i think your talkin about route 31 auto sales. its at the intersection of 31 and bull valley across from the BP i think. they usually have a buncha cool stuff sittin out front. uncle goes over there periodically since he lives close by and says the people there are pretty cool. i htink their site is www.route31hotrods.com

just looked at the site. that is a sweet dodge and looks like a great price, probably high miles not that it matters. also has a unimount mount on it, so might even be ready to go, just throw your blade on it


----------



## REAPER

That is the one. Nice truck. 

The lot is not directly on the corner across from McDonald's it is about a city block south off of RT 31.

They also have a twin of what you have now.


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;975873 said:


> That is the one. Nice truck.
> 
> The lot is not directly on the corner across from McDonald's it is about a city block south off of RT 31.
> 
> They also have a twin of what you have now.


I might have to go check that cummins out tomorrow. Don't have a use for it or much of an interest in it but still wouldn't mind taking a look at it.

The truck they have that's the GMC version of mine doesn't seem in to bad of shape. Looks like the drivers seat has had a tough life though.


----------



## the new boss 92

not a bad looking dodge they have at rt31


----------



## the new boss 92

anyone know if we are going to get a plowable event again this year or were they right about this year being a dud?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I started polishing up my summer wheels for my truck. I'm gonna chalk up the rest of this winter as a dud. So I figure by doing those two things, maybe something will happen.


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;976182 said:


> I started polishing up my summer wheels for my truck. I'm gonna chalk up the rest of this winter as a dud. So I figure by doing those two things, maybe something will happen.


Not officially until something major breaks. ussmileyflag


----------



## the new boss 92

im thinking the same as sullivan, i'm not hoping for much more this winter let alone any more plowable events. gonna turn in the last of my invoces for january tomarrow and call it a year!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Agree with new boss and sullivan! Handing out January invoices on Friday and giving the trucks a good wash. At least we had December!


----------



## the new boss 92

im going to wash the plow and my truck and get some summer work together in the next week or two and get back to work soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe if we all wash all of our equipment we will get a freak storm to dump several inches of powder on us! I'm just trying to hang on to some hope guys!


----------



## the new boss 92

i had hope and the winter was going decent and then we have our fall temps again and wala grass. o well they were saying we were going to have a crap year this year, but mabey 2 more pushable events will certinally be nice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I really hope we get more than 2 more pushes this year. Only positive is that its only the beginning of Feb and there is still a lot of winter to go! I hope!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

yea but the way the weather is looking im going to agree with the weather and keep my truck clean and go with the plan.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;976385 said:


> yea but the way the weather is looking im going to agree with the weather and keep my truck clean and go with the plan.


Yup, sunny this weekend so I will even detail the inside and under the hood. If that don't bring any good weather our way, well than I'm scared.


----------



## KJ Cramer

The worst part about winter being over so early is that it just reinforces all those darn low ballers that were taking seasonal $40,000.00 contracts and bidding $17,000.00, they are going to make money, and be even worse next year and the decent customers are going to want the low ball prices next year to make up for this year, they will forget all about the large snows from the 2 years past and dwell on how crappy this winter has been.


----------



## the new boss 92

im going to agree with kj, p2p- im going to do the same my truck ismessy on the inside,maybey try and unfreeze my carpets from getting in and out shoveling and what not. maybe that will hep maybe mother nature will help out on my bday and dumpon us, 2 day storm would be great!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I guess everyone forgot how dry of a start we had until the pattern changed........

this is why its called the "dead" of winter...... 


We had a seasons worth of snow in a few weeks and your banging your head against your desk?


Look at a radar how much moisture is racing across the country...... the cold is settling back in place for us....... doesn't take much after that.........


.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its called "Murphy's Law" It follows me everywhere.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest your right about the radar! Its really starting to light up out there. Maybe the forecasts,(no matter how hard to believe) are wrong and the storm is coming farther north than expected.


----------



## dlcs

Radar looks impressive but...not much falling. Looking at the radar, it looks like snow should be really coming down. We have very light flurries, Maybe later?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hopefully by 1 or 2ish it will start coming down and accumulating!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;976966 said:


> Hopefully by 1 or 2ish it will start coming down and accumulating!


fingers are crossed


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Hey guys what is the forecast looking like for saturday into next week? We are still down in Dayton and are debating about when to come back up. We have lots of work here to do so we don't want to come back to Chicago and just sit, if we can help it. Some of you guys that pay close attention what do you think for this weekend and next week? The services for our friend are friday night so we won't be able to come up until saturday at the earliest.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Seems like nobody knows. Weather is all over the place around here now. Hey, anyone looking for a nice Boss V plow. Got an extra one in my shop that I will sell cheap.  Just Kidding


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;976983 said:


> Seems like nobody knows. Weather is all over the place around here now. Hey, anyone looking for a nice Boss V plow. Got an extra one in my shop that I will sell cheap.  Just Kidding


On my way Sullivan. LOL. Tell Ohio your Hillbilly neighbor has it. ussmileyflag


----------



## the new boss 92

well just got back from my tech college, they are spraying beat juice in glen ellyen on swift road going into lombard, something nicemust be coming. my side streets are also done. thats always a good sign that something is coming!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dont worry Ohio. Its nice and warm in the shop. It is buried behind my trailer and i am too lazy to move it anyway until you get here. just let me know when your on your way back


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Skilling said flurries with a dusting. This does not look like a dusting!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree buddy! It looks like were going to get something out of this. Hope it makes it way to the ground and doesn't evaporate.


----------



## the new boss 92

pusin to please/ sullivan, i think when we jumped the gun with cleaning out plows and trucks we made winter come back around again!


----------



## KJ Cramer

According to the radar, it actually looks like those South of the Cheddar curtain might actually get something, what - I don't know, I'm not a weather person, although I could be, its not like I'd have to be right. For me, Just north of the border and for the couple accounts I have in Beach Park, IL, they are talking maybe flurries, no accumulation.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Boss if it worked I will wash them everyday! LOL


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pushin 2 Please;977022 said:


> Boss if it worked I will wash them everyday! LOL


Me too, I detailed the truck over the weekend, still shiny, thinking about parking it outside and "accidentally" leaving the windows down, then having the guys start a complete roof tear-off I have been holding out on. Thats gotta bring the sow right???


----------



## Kubota 8540

Already a dusting here, Marseilles ,ground is white, and snowing pretty good. Need another salt run at least before end of the month billings go out. payup


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;977022 said:


> Boss if it worked I will wash them everyday! LOL


yea im with you on this one,looks like a good inch inch and a half tonight, says after 3 on noaa.gov, looks like we are going to have a shin dig tonight!wesport


----------



## Kubota 8540

Radar was looking good for a while but the intensity is fading fast. NOAA says only 1/2" for here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Kubota 8540;977071 said:


> Radar was looking good for a while but the intensity is fading fast. NOAA says only 1/2" for here.


Thats what I just heard, less than 1/2 an inch. Looks more impressive that. Hopefully Skillethead has good news at 12:30. Wish I could watch him.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Pushin 2 Please;977086 said:


> Thats what I just heard, less than 1/2 an inch. Looks more impressive that. Hopefully Skillethead has good news at 12:30. Wish I could watch him.


Still snowing here, maybe 1/4" on the ground. Time to load some salt and check my lots.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Kubota 8540;977125 said:


> Still snowing here, maybe 1/4" on the ground. Time to load some salt and check my lots.


Lucky!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

Pushin 2 Please;977086 said:


> Thats what I just heard, less than 1/2 an inch. Looks more impressive that. Hopefully Skillethead has good news at 12:30. Wish I could watch him.


 go to wgntv.com you can watch weather videos


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;977148 said:


> go to wgntv.com you can watch weather videos


Yeah its this mornings forecast. I was hoping for midday! Thank You


----------



## the new boss 92

still havent updated the maps yet, cheack out weather.com or weatherunderground possibly


----------



## dlcs

NOAA says under a inch now, we have maybe 3/4" and its building up behind the Mississppi. My lots are just wet, they still have alot of salt residue from the day before. Maybe go out tonight?


----------



## snowguys

or check out cltv they use wgn for the weather its on cable or go back to wgn its on now i just checked


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;977231 said:


> or check out cltv they use wgn for the weather its on cable or go back to wgn its on now i just checked


Thanks got it!


----------



## the new boss 92

snowguys;977231 said:


> or check out cltv they use wgn for the weather its on cable or go back to wgn its on now i just checked


whats it looking like out there right now?payup?


----------



## REAPER

Blacktop is melting it off here. Very little hitting the ground.


----------



## GMC99

Unsalted areas are covered over here in carol stream, but there is so much salt down everywhere I don't see it accumulating to much... Unless the snow keeps going past sunset, i don't see much happening  Getting very aggravated at this point!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;977253 said:


> Unsalted areas are covered over here in carol stream, but there is so much salt down everywhere I don't see it accumulating to much... Unless the snow keeps going past sunset, i don't see much happening  Getting very aggravated at this point!!!!


im with you on this one by far?


----------



## GMC99

Anybody want to head over to four lakes ski hill and borrow some snow makers and tow them around town?? LOL


----------



## snowguys

REAPER;977249 said:


> Blacktop is melting it off here. Very little hitting the ground.


yea same here cars and roads that didnt have salt on them have snow outher then that its all melting


----------



## the new boss 92

well poop spoke to soon!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Radar is clearing up. Hope to salt at least tonight. Thats not looking good either. All the snow has melted off of the pavement. Maybe re-freeze when sun sets?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

So, Tom was right.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Vaughn Schultz;977311 said:


> So, Tom was right.


Go figure!


----------



## the new boss 92

thats what i like to call a dud!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snowing good here. All roads are covered and idot has plows down. Loading up now.


----------



## kolkie05

I liked the break after the storm we had the first week but damn this is getting out of hand! Got bills to pay mother nature can you co-operate a little with us! 

Not showing anything accumulating for the next ten days.


----------



## affekonig

It can wait, it can wait. I'm working at the xagmes in Colorado right now. I was watching the snowmobile warm ups today...holy sheet! You snowmobile guys should see these guys in person sometime. I posted a few pics to my flickr account if anybody's interested.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

affekonig;977436 said:


> It can wait, it can wait. I'm working at the xagmes in Colorado right now. I was watching the snowmobile warm ups today...holy sheet! You snowmobile guys should see these guys in person sometime. I posted a few pics to my flickr account if anybody's interested.


I go up to Lake Genvia when there up there for there last show of the season. Unreal! Salted two accounts already going back out around 2 or 3am to get the rest done. Wish it 
could of been a better storm so we all could of gotten out.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salting everything now then back out at 1 or 2


----------



## the new boss 92

side streets covered now and getting slick, parking lots are getting covered and slick.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;976983 said:


> Seems like nobody knows. Weather is all over the place around here now. Hey, anyone looking for a nice Boss V plow. Got an extra one in my shop that I will sell cheap.  Just Kidding


Thanks buddy I appreciate it. And if you can sell it, at least get enough so I can head over to CPW and pick up a new vxt! 

I will let you know when we are headed back up. Looks to be maybe early next week. Services are tomorrow and we have a few odd jobs we can do for a couple days before we head back up and wait for snow like all you guys!!

On a side note, got an inch here yesterday morning and they are calling for an inch tonight! In Dayton, that means SALT!!! lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did anybody else watch Skillethead at 5:30? He said models are showing a "Big" warm up middle to end of next week. Are you serious? This is horrible.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;977536 said:


> Did anybody else watch Skillethead at 5:30? He said models are showing a "Big" warm up middle to end of next week. Are you serious? This is horrible.


:realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lookss like we are plowing tonight. 1- 1.5 on the ground now still snowing good too.


----------



## erkoehler

Snow stopped here in Bloomingdale, maybe got a 1/2 inch down. Salt will wipe it out though.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Following every big "Warm up" comes the back side cold........... we just need moisture to ride in with it

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ohiogreenworks;977532 said:


> Thanks buddy I appreciate it. And if you can sell it, at least get enough so I can head over to CPW and pick up a new vxt!
> 
> I will let you know when we are headed back up. Looks to be maybe early next week. Services are tomorrow and we have a few odd jobs we can do for a couple days before we head back up and wait for snow like all you guys!!
> 
> On a side note, got an inch here yesterday morning and they are calling for an inch tonight! In Dayton, that means SALT!!! lol


No way will I let you go to CPW to get a boss. We got a lot of other places around here that sells them cheaper. I was just telling Pushin 2 Please that I got a price on a 9.2 steel vxt for $4800. I'm b etting its cheaper than cpw


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;977754 said:


> No way will I let you go to CPW to get a boss. We got a lot of other places around here that sells them cheaper. I was just telling Pushin 2 Please that I got a price on a 9.2 steel vxt for $4800. I'm b etting its cheaper than cpw


That does sound like a pretty dam good price. I haven't checked on them at all or priced any out. Maybe for next year if we make any money this year!


----------



## WilliamOak

Sullivan? Was that a local place that gave/quoted you that price? Sounds like a damn good price to me!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it was a local place. Just go that quote yesterday. The price did not include install, but who cares, they aren't that bad to do yourself. Also, it was a cash or check price. Its a bit more with credit card. My western is only 2 years old but at that price I am considering it. If I could sell my western for a decent price, I would do it.


----------



## erkoehler

I paid about that for my 8.2


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;977797 said:


> Yeah it was a local place. Just go that quote yesterday. The price did not include install, but who cares, they aren't that bad to do yourself. Also, it was a cash or check price. Its a bit more with credit card. My western is only 2 years old but at that price I am considering it. If I could sell my western for a decent price, I would do it.


If its a good landscaping year I'll be in the market, either for your plow or a Vee 
lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Go ahead make an offer on mine. If i got a decent price then I would for sure buy a Veeee! I guess we should worry about the snow now. Skilling just said we are behind on snow for the year by over a foot. This sucks. He is saying a 1/2 inch today. My A** I just did my driveway and had a good 2 or 3 inches. Well going out at midnight to spot plow. I'll take what i can get.


----------



## erkoehler

Man, I am working on a logo and company name and the logo is going well, but I am stumped on a "catchy" company name! Oh what fun.....had to do something to keep busy waiting for snow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How bout "Plowing you the right way" Haha. Not really!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;977862 said:


> How bout "Plowing you the right way" Haha. Not really!


Don't think that will earn me any business!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What do you have in the logo? Seems to me that the name should come before the logo. I always incorporate the name into the logo. You have any ideas on a name yet?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;977864 said:


> What do you have in the logo? Seems to me that the name should come before the logo. I always incorporate the name into the logo. You have any ideas on a name yet?


The way she has the logo "layered" we can add in any name to the logo. It currently just has "EK Snow Removal" on the logo, but I'm not sure I want to stick with that.

Otherwise I could just go with "Koehler Snow Removal".

Was just brain storming to come up with some other thoughts.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would take the "snow removal" off of the name maybe. You can always add the type of work you do next to the logo. Or maybe "Koeler Services" Just some ideas to think about


----------



## erkoehler

pm sent to you.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks good. Need to make number and email bigger. Don't like the location of the "removal" part. Put EK then "Snow removal under it, but all inside the mountains. Color is good, but has to b on the right truck in order to work. All in all though, its not bad. I like the idea and the way your going with it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Rule of thumb...most people just see the name as you drive by. Try to make sure they can grab that name off of the truck when you zip past them. You want the logo to stick in their head. I have my logo big and simple. I can tell you that it has work for me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sent you back an email


----------



## erkoehler

Thanks for the tips, back to work!


----------



## the new boss 92

watched the news, calling for something late sunday night into monday morning?


----------



## SnowMatt13

something would be nice..............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went out at 1am to salt and clean up a few drifts. Whats being said about lake snow Friday night? Going to wash the Ford on my lunch break, maybe that will help!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt sure wasn't work last night that's for sure. Let's hope the sun helps big time.


----------



## kolkie05

Wash mine too at this point we need all the luck we can get. =)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;978142 said:


> Salt sure wasn't work last night that's for sure. Let's hope the sun helps big time.


Once the sun hits it and cars drive on it, it should activate. I hope!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

R&R Yard Design;978142 said:


> Salt sure wasn't work last night that's for sure. Let's hope the sun helps big time.


What time did you guys go out?

I went out from 7-10 with a mix of treated and rock, granted I went a little heavier than normal, but lots were 50% wet by the time I pulled off site.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Went at midnight or so. They look good now with the sun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok guys, just washed the truck in the shop at work and the water froze as soon as it hit my rims! I hope that I will be able to get in it tomorrow morning to go to work. Forget that, tomorrows Friday, maybe long weekend!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;978364 said:


> Ok guys, just washed the truck in the shop at work and the water froze as soon as it hit my rims! I hope that I will be able to get in it tomorrow morning to go to work. Forget that, tomorrows Friday, maybe long weekend!


three weeks ago..........

washed and waxed today .......

something wrong.............

wheres all the snow................


----------



## Mark13

What's with the little RC truck riding along? lol


----------



## kolkie05

1olddogtwo;978568 said:


> three weeks ago..........
> 
> washed and waxed today .......
> 
> something wrong.............
> 
> wheres all the snow................


Your truck looks awesome!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, my truck is going to the shop tonight to have the 4wd looked at.....some BAD noises when you go to engage it. Hope this isn't too expensive..........


----------



## the new boss 92

looking clear till about end of next week, what the bloody hell isgoing on?


----------



## 3311

the new boss 92;978647 said:


> looking clear till about end of next week, what the bloody hell isgoing on?


It's a test. Winter will return in time


----------



## erkoehler

I'm getting everything fixed up now for the big return of winter!


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;978746 said:


> I'm getting everything fixed up now for the big return of winter!


Maybe you should trade that chevy for a truck !! LOL


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;978647 said:


> looking clear till about end of next week, what the bloody hell isgoing on?


Monday night into tuesday we are suppose to 2-3" and i heard something for late in the week? Those little storms are money makers too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;978791 said:


> Monday night into tuesday we are suppose to 2-3" and i heard something for late in the week? Those little storms are money makers too.


Heard the same thing! Still far away but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## erkoehler

Little 2-4 are fine by me!


----------



## erkoehler

3311;978748 said:


> Maybe you should trade that chevy for a truck !! LOL


I'll take your truck with my payment


----------



## metallihockey88

Good news. Snowmobile trip planned next week leavin wednesday. Snows gotta be a givin now I would think for next week


----------



## newlooklandscp

DistinctiveDave;978205 said:


> What time did you guys go out?
> 
> I went out from 7-10 with a mix of treated and rock, granted I went a little heavier than normal, but lots were 50% wet by the time I pulled off site.


Correct ..... Full Slicer here, went out at 10pm till 2am and all the lots were melted down right away. Got to run the right stuff in the right conditions ......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;978821 said:


> Little 2-4 are fine by me!


IMO those are the best! Still good money and the trucks don't get abused to bad.


----------



## jblatti13

hey guys i figured id throw this out on here since i can reach more of you guys from my own area... but i got to thinking about when i want to tear the plow down and re-finish it,
and was wonderin if any of you guys wanted to take me up on painting your plows come springtime. i dont have a paint factory or anything so i could only take 1 or 2 besides mine, but wiht downtime between end of winter and lawn time, i figured id get mine done and maybe see if you guys were interested. i was a painter a few years back so i have a sprayer, i could do that, roll, or brush it on, whatever you guys wanted to go with. also, i dont know if im volunteering to break down everyones plow, but if you made it worth it, id take it apart, sand everything to bare metal, and refinish.

let me know if any of you are considering re-doing your plows this off season, and what you were looking to have done. im down in joliet, got a 2 car garage at my house id be doing it out of, so youd know where to find me!

thanks guys_ and i hope you're right on the weather coming up, you can tell im getting pretty damn bored around here!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, my truck needs a whole new front differential! OUCH! This is going to hurt the wallet.......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey EK call arnie bauer GM in matteson and see if you can talk to dave c and see if he can get that part for you at a better price. Or he may do it on sat and save you some cash.


----------



## the new boss 92

go to suburban drive line and talk to phil, ges a good guy mention that a regular custermer sent you in, im sure he will work with you a little bit


----------



## erkoehler

I am friends with the guys at WickStrom Ford, so they will be doing the work. Just talked with him, should be done late Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;979432 said:


> I am friends with the guys at WickStrom Ford, so they will be doing the work. Just talked with him, should be done late Tuesday.


Now you know we'll get that snow Monday night into Tuesday. Hopefully they will bang it out right away for you and you'll be right back out there!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;979456 said:


> Now you know we'll get that snow Monday night into Tuesday. Hopefully they will bang it out right away for you and you'll be right back out there!


The part won't be in until Monday afternoon most likely.......


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;979479 said:


> The part won't be in until Monday afternoon most likely.......


that sucks, hes right though now we are going to get 2 inches and your truck will be in the shop getting fixed!


----------



## the new boss 92

chevy at a ford dealer?:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

chevy at a ford dealer?

its man's law #194, it state's and i quote 

" chevy can try and repair any gm model. FORD can repair all model's except for toyota, they don't stop,they go and go like the gas pedal is stuck"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;979530 said:


> chevy at a ford dealer?
> 
> its man's law #194, it state's and i quote
> 
> " chevy can try and repair any gm model. FORD can repair all model's except for toyota, they don't stop,they go and go like the gas pedal is stuck"


I have to admit, I'm glad that I didn't have anything in my mouth because it would be on the computer screen right now!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;979432 said:


> I am friends with the guys at WickStrom Ford, so they will be doing the work. Just talked with him, should be done late Tuesday.


you might get a little shhit for that comment about bring a chevy to a ford dealer, but hey who cares its getting fixed right?


----------



## captshawn

Sounds like the Ford mechanics have alot more experience on having to do repairs.


----------



## GMC99

captshawn;979610 said:


> Sounds like the Ford mechanics have alot more experience on having to do repairs.


----------



## metallihockey88

captshawn;979610 said:


> Sounds like the Ford mechanics have alot more experience on having to do repairs.


if you wanna go by experience, id be takin my truck to a dodge dealer if anything ever goes wrong with it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;979615 said:


> if you wanna go by experience, id be takin my truck to a dodge dealer if anything ever goes wrong with it


I'll go along with that one, but I have to stay out of the Ford/ GM argument!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Pushin, just because you put a ford F350 emblem on that little green Nissan that you call a truck, doesn't mean you have a Ford.


----------



## stroker79

Sooooo on my way to work my fuel decided to gell up! I only had a quarter tank and and no additive. This is the second time I got caught like this. So I know for sure to keep that additive in the tank.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;979623 said:


> Hey Pushin, just because you put a ford F350 emblem on that little green Nissan that you call a truck, doesn't mean you have a Ford.


Shhhh...... My secrets out! Please don't tell everybody my GMC is a Toyota!


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;979627 said:


> Sooooo on my way to work my fuel decided to gell up! I only had a quarter tank and and no additive. This is the second time I got caught like this. So I know for sure to keep that additive in the tank.


that sucks, how you new gig going?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

stroker79;979627 said:


> Sooooo on my way to work my fuel decided to gell up! I only had a quarter tank and and no additive. This is the second time I got caught like this. So I know for sure to keep that additive in the tank.


One of the coldest days of the year! Well I guess that will learn ya! Happened to me last year while I was merging on the expressway. Now I keep additive in the tank and in the truck at all times. And I always keep and extra fuel filter in the truck as well. Limp mode really sucks on the new Duramax's


----------



## metallihockey88

stroker79;979627 said:


> Sooooo on my way to work my fuel decided to gell up! I only had a quarter tank and and no additive. This is the second time I got caught like this. So I know for sure to keep that additive in the tank.


Man that sux. I use that diesel kleen stuff in mine and keep an extra set of filters and a bottle of that diesel 911 stuff in my truck. Did you end up gettin stranded?


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;979627 said:


> Sooooo on my way to work my fuel decided to gell up! I only had a quarter tank and and no additive. This is the second time I got caught like this. So I know for sure to keep that additive in the tank.


A little







does wonders. lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I preffer this.....I buy it by a case of the single shot deal that treats 30 gal.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well its snowing here in lansing at home at a good rate to. Looks like its going to keep up to.


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;979852 said:


> Well its snowing here in lansing at home at a good rate to. Looks like its going to keep up to.


Lucky you, not a cloud in the sky here!! :realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No its done now. Out in the garage changing oils.


----------



## stroker79

Well I just got home. Yeah I was stranded. But luckily since I had gone through this once I knew exactly what was going on and pulled into a parkin lot. I called the lead installer to let thme know I'd be a few mins late but was only 10 mins from the store. He offered to pick me up so that was cool. 

New boss; the gig is awesome. It's been a lot of fun getting back into it and the amount of 3-5+ plus thousand dollar installs that go on here are really amazing. I'm realling liking it here and it's nice to work in a shop that truely beleives in doing the job right the first time and has such an eye for detail.

Anyway, we got my truck loaded up on a trailer and took it to my shop in cville. We dumped in a bottle of 911 before we left and filled up with diesel on the way. Put the charger on the batteries and blasted the heater under the truck for a couple hours and she fired right up. 

I will never run without additive in the winter again lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

good to hear you like it, as far as your truck thats good you still got somewere indoors to work when needed like this.


----------



## stroker79

Yeah it's nice. I probably could have taken it to work to warm up and charge but for some reason I didn't.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Its all white Here in Hanover Park!!! 

Out to Salt I go!!!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

02DURAMAX;980300 said:


> Its all white Here in Hanover Park!!!
> 
> Out to Salt I go!!!!!!!


 you got a dusting out there?


----------



## Mark13

Snowing here in Woodstock, sticking to the driveway pretty well.


----------



## FEFMedia

stroker79;980272 said:


> I will never run without additive in the winter again lol.


Didnt you say that last time?  hehehe


----------



## erkoehler

Light snow falling in lake Zurich too....good thing my truck is in shop!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Erkoehler, the whole front differential is being replaced? Besides it not going into 4wd, what went wrong with it. Did something happen to the front diff while you were using it, or did it just crap out?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'm hearing 1-3 Monday night into tuesday


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;980436 said:


> Hey Erkoehler, the whole front differential is being replaced? Besides it not going into 4wd, what went wrong with it. Did something happen to the front diff while you were using it, or did it just crap out?


It was making some really bad noises when you put it in to 4wd. The option to rebuild it was on the table, but he said that the case was pretty messed up too.

Figured I would just bite the bullet and swap in a new "used" one with a warranty.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;980897 said:


> It was making some really bad noises when you put it in to 4wd. The option to rebuild it was on the table, but he said that the case was pretty messed up too.
> 
> Figured I would just bite the bullet and swap in a new "used" one with a warranty.


What year and how many miles does the truck have? That really sucks. Makes me want to change my diff oil again just to be safe


----------



## erkoehler

What would you guys pay for a 2003 Ford 250 crew cab 6.0 diesel with 118k? No leather, 4x4, avg. Condition


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;980944 said:


> What would you guys pay for a 2003 Ford 250 crew cab 6.0 diesel with 118k? No leather, 4x4, avg. Condition


Not much, considering those motors have some major problems and the transmissions aren't the best. Diesel usually adds to the value but in this case it may not. I hope everyone doesn't get into a Ford GM battle here. I'm just lending my info based on experience


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sullivan, can you give me a call whan you can. I got a job for you to look at, call at 708 670 8504


----------



## erkoehler

Sullivan, that was my thought too.....especially over 100k and no warranty available.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Couple guys I work with are on their second and third motors. Ford paid for them but the trucks were down for a while. An older 7.3 would be a better buy IMO


----------



## erkoehler

Should have bought that one stroker posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;980999 said:


> Should have bought that one stroker posted a few weeks ago.


I could have only dreamed about buyin that truck. A needle in a hay stack to say the least.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You adding another truck or trading down from the Chevy?


----------



## erkoehler

Adding another truck.


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;981005 said:


> I could have only dreamed about buyin that truck. A needle in a hay stack to say the least.


I should have jumped on it.


----------



## stroker79

If a 6.0 has 118k on it and it still runs great then chances are pretty good that you won't have any issues with it. The 5r110 is a great trans, much better than the 4r100 behind the 7.3. Get the vin on 6.0 and get an oasis report. If it doesn't have any egr, turbo, or injector claims, that truck will likely be a good one have have very little if any problems.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A lot of trucks for sale out there with the bad construction market. Unless you know the person selling the truck, why take the gamble right away. Thats my take on it anyway. Depends on what you need and what kind of money your willing to spend. I would rather have a nice 7.3 or Duramax insted of a 6.0.


----------



## erkoehler

They are going to get it detailed, and I am going to go check it out on Monday. Its at one of my buddies dealerships, so I will go give it one more look.


Doug, in your opinion what should this truck sell for? I'm going to start looking online and do some research.........


----------



## stroker79

Make sure you get an oasis report on it. Any ford dealer can pull it up for you and plenty
of people online can do it in ford messege forums. I'd have to see some picutes and know the oasis to come up with a price


----------



## the new boss 92

any reports of snow this week? i heardlight snow.


----------



## nevrnf

The 03 was the most problemsome year. They had 1st gen injectors which were a huge issue untill the 04 update. The programing issues were immense. The original silent idle caused many problems. They had engine wiring failures/shorts which caused the FICM to fail. The harness has been updated with better insulation.
I have a buddy with a 03 and his has been relitively problem free for 100k. If you really want to buy it you should really do headstuds and either ae EGR performance cooler or a EGR delete. These 2 things will extend the reliability.
I am getting ready to do this on a truck for a guy in the next few weeks.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;981379 said:


> any reports of snow this week? i heardlight snow.


I've heard 2 inches Tuesday Morning

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah no problem with keeping the plow here. Whenever you make it back. That sucks that they are messing with you. So they never had the original check that they said they had last week? Thats some crap. I would make sure they know that you will not work until you get paid. Although your not at fault, they may say you are in breach of contract and they have the right to not pay you at all. Just be careful of this. If you have a lawyer, it wouldn't hurt to have him look over the contract then make a call to your employer. Its amazing how much a lawyer can get done with one phone call. Good luck.


----------



## 84deisel

how about a hint at the name of the company? maybe someone here can help?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://winterservicesinc.com/ right?????


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;981538 said:


> http://winterservicesinc.com/ right?????


Probably not. They look based in southern wisconsin and he plows down south in Tinley area


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Hopefully its not Pro Plow, you wont get paid for sure. Been there done that. Get a lawyer on it asap. I did the waiting around for a check and listened to all the things the guy said to me about having a check, but then times were tough and so on and so forth. Get the lawyer on it before its too late. 

Hopefully this guy isnt trying to take advantage of you guys since your from out of town.

Have you talked to any of the other subs that work for him? Have they gotten paid yet? You could also try talking to the manager of the place you plow. Find out who the property manager contact is and get in touch with them. With bigger places like that, sometimes contractors are required to fill out contract waivers when they get a check, saying that all "labor and materials" are paid. Reason for this is that the management company doesnt want someone like you coming to them with a lawyer saying you didnt get paid. But if you make someone else aware of the situation, it might put a little pressure on him to pay you. Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## snowguys

Winter Services run by Kris Lenart is really Snow Systems owned by Jim Biebach good luck all ive herd is bad things about snow systems


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just can't grasp hoe these guys dont pay people. How are they still walking on both of their feet? The next significant snow fall, I would bury the entire building in 10ft of snow. Hey Ohio, my brother is an attorney in Chicago, he might be able to help if you don't have an attorney. Let me know and I can ask him if he is interested. He handles all my legal battles.


----------



## KJ Cramer

It is too bad there isn't a good way to let all their customers and any future potential customers of theirs know what kind of company these big entities are. They just sub everything out, alot of them don't even own equipment, some of the pics on their website under equipment links are straight from western's, boss's, snow-ex's websites, which isn't the problem but they aren't paying their subs. The problem is that it is such a fine line between freedom of speech and slander.

Word would get out quickly if subs started liening properties they worked on and didn't get paid for.

Needless to say its absolute bullsheet that you haven't been paid. As another poster mentioned its amazing these people are still vertical; they need to be dealt with mafia style.


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, that sucks.....hopefully you are able to get what is owed.


----------



## GMC99

I see the forecast for tomorrow has been downgraded, up to an inch now!! WTF!!!!! :realmad::realmad: If this one misses us, my truck and equipment are going up for sale! Just not worth it anymore.... Anyone in the market for a nice 1999 Dodge 2500 with a v-10 and an 8.5 footer???


----------



## 3311

You just can't treat the people that represent your business that way !! Always pay the people you need to depend on FIRST.


----------



## 3311

erkoehler;981962 said:


> Wow, that sucks.....hopefully you are able to get what is owed.


Call me my office tomorrow.


----------



## dieseld

Ohio, just wondering if I could ask a few questions. I have lurked in this section all winter and do enjoy everyones guestimates on weather, etc. So please do not take any offense to my questions as I have followed your story out of curiosity. I also feel this whole section regarding you will be deleted by tomorrow as people are discussing someone not paying their subs. Q#1-what made you come to Illinois to work? Why not just plow in your hometown? Q#2-Who pays all your bills work related? Such as gas,phone, oil changes, room and board, food, eveything? Q#3-DO you have family out here? What made you choose Illinois? Q#4-How did you choose this company? Were they recommended to you by someone? Did you check their references? Q#5-If they are not paying all your expenses, were you able to pay your way and still make a profit? 

Again, I mean no disrespect with my questions. I am just curios and also feel you have a very unique situation many of us will never experience, other than being a subcontractor that is. Best of Luck with your situation. I hope they make it right for you.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;982025 said:


> I see the forecast for tomorrow has been downgraded, up to an inch now!! WTF!!!!! :realmad::realmad: If this one misses us, my truck and equipment are going up for sale! Just not worth it anymore.... Anyone in the market for a nice 1999 Dodge 2500 with a v-10 and an 8.5 footer???


How much? LOL!!! Its only February, thats what I keep telling myself! Hoping for at least a salt run out of this one, but its not looking good.


----------



## Donny O.

erkoehler;981144 said:


> They are going to get it detailed, and I am going to go check it out on Monday. Its at one of my buddies dealerships, so I will go give it one more look.
> 
> Doug, in your opinion what should this truck sell for? I'm going to start looking online and do some research.........


just to give an idea here is what kelly blue book says for retail value
KBB 03 Ford F250

here is one we have for sale(with a warranty) just to give you some comparison....yes another shameless plug attempting to help out fellow plow guys.
http://www.bachrodtonstate.com/VehicleDetails/595458293

And here is the kelly for that to compare as well.
KBB 06 Ford F250

I don't work at a ford dealer so cant pull the oasis report they are talking about but if there is any other information I can get for you let me know.

now back on topic....I sure wish it would snow so I can make some money since no one is buying cars right now!! BRING ON THE SNOW!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;982025 said:


> I see the forecast for tomorrow has been downgraded, up to an inch now!! WTF!!!!! :realmad::realmad: If this one misses us, my truck and equipment are going up for sale! Just not worth it anymore.... Anyone in the market for a nice 1999 Dodge 2500 with a v-10 and an 8.5 footer???


hang on to it maybe this summer looking to add another truck! just head the news a coupleminuets ago, 1 inch for tomarrow nigh into tuesday, and they are saying significant snow fall end of this week but to far out to know any more then that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That Jim Ramsy is an idiot. I saw him say that. I don't believe a word he says. Knowing him it will be 65 and sunny.


----------



## the new boss 92

lol,makesmefeel better that we have some hope left this year still i still see an inch out there in the focast, and thats when u get called out for 3 lots and to plow 1 mile of roads


----------



## the new boss 92

pm sent just aak if you have any more questions


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it sounds like you boys on the north side and along the border have the best chance at getting some snow out of this system! I'm hoping for at least a salt run, but its not looking good for us south siders!


----------



## dieseld

Thanks, Ohio. Again, best of luck with your situation.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;982174 said:


> How much? LOL!!! Its only February, thats what I keep telling myself! Hoping for at least a salt run out of this one, but its not looking good.


Thinking somewhere in the area of around $7000 with/without the plow...... Its just between getting s**t hours this year, and having no snow, its getting real hard for me to justify having $10,000 in equipment laying around!


----------



## erkoehler

Truck still in the shop, kind of hoping we don't hit the 2 inch trigger.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;982608 said:


> Thinking somewhere in the area of around $7000 with/without the plow...... Its just between getting s**t hours this year, and having no snow, its getting real hard for me to justify having $10,000 in equipment laying around!


It will get better! Numb nuts on Fox said last night that the models are showing a cold snap starting the second week of the month and lasting through the end! He also said that snowfall will be way above average for that period. I understand that they don't even know whats going on with tonights snow but it sure sounds good to hear! I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;982610 said:


> Truck still in the shop, kind of hoping we don't hit the 2 inch trigger.


Where are your accounts? If they around Bloomingdale, Carol Stream, Naperville or Itasca, I might be able to lend a hand.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;982619 said:


> It will get better! Numb nuts on Fox said last night that the models are showing a cold snap starting the second week of the month and lasting through the end! He also said that snowfall will be way above average for that period. I understand that they don't even know whats going on with tonights snow but it sure sounds good to hear! I'm trying to stay positive!


Keeping my fingers crossed!! Wouldn't be as bad if the economy wasn't in the ****ter, but with the construction business being virtually non-existent, need $$$$$ lol..... If anybody needs a licensed electrician or an experienced general contractor for anything let me know!! Will work cheap at this point!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

GMC99;982630 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed!! Wouldn't be as bad if the economy wasn't in the ****ter, but with the construction business being virtually non-existent, need $$$$$ lol..... If anybody needs a licensed electrician or an experienced general contractor for anything let me know!! Will work cheap at this point!!!


Might be better off hoping for the snow $$$. At least thats what I'm hoping for. The residential carpenter end sucks too. December was awesome, thought we were off to a real nice start. What a drought?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;982610 said:


> Truck still in the shop, kind of hoping we don't hit the 2 inch trigger.


I'm sure we could get you covered if needed. Just call me


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler let me know to, im in the bloomingdale area aswell pm me if you want my number to keep on hand, im willing to help out a plowsite member. i have a 1 inch trigger on 2 accounts and thats it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;982610 said:


> Truck still in the shop, kind of hoping we don't hit the 2 inch trigger.


Have you talked to the shop today to check on the part? Maybe you'll get lucky and not only will it snow but they'll have your truck up and running!


----------



## erkoehler

Looking like I will have 2wd only this storm.


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;982761 said:


> Looking like I will have 2wd only this storm.


I doubt that you will need 4wd for this storm tonight anyway. Looks to be nothing more than a 1 inch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;982761 said:


> Looking like I will have 2wd only this storm.


Put a few hundred pounds in the back and your good to go! Not a big storm so we won't be pushing around heavy amounts of snow! If any?


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully I'll be salting then weight isn't an issue.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well, we are about to leave dayton and come to chicago to pick up our check. We were told by the owner we could pick one up in the morning. It would be what they owe us paid in full and then we would be done working for them, kinda like being fired.

Here is my question. The vice president told us he wants us to keep working for us and asked if they "pay us right" if we would keep working for them. What would you guys do? What do you guys think?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Get that in writeing and keep working. If he might pay more then let him


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ohio I would have another contract written up, up to your standards not theres. Talk to Ryan for his brothers #. Its kind of late in the season to start with a new contractor, so unfortuanlly he might be your only hope! Good luck buddy!


----------



## REAPER

ohiogreenworks;982962 said:


> Well, we are about to leave dayton and come to chicago to pick up our check. We were told by the owner we could pick one up in the morning. It would be what they owe us paid in full and then we would be done working for them, kinda like being fired.
> 
> Here is my question. The vice president told us he wants us to keep working for us and asked if they "pay us right" if we would keep working for them. What would you guys do? What do you guys think?


I would agree to it only to keep him happy until that check is turned to cash. Then I would tell him to F the F off! :realmad:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Part of me wants to tell them to F off, part of me wants to write up a new contract and know that I could take them to court. I feel like if we do continue working for them that it will be a fight to get paid, however we will eventually get paid and it would be way more than we can make here in the next month. Also, thinking about only keeping one truck in Chicago so that we don't put all the eggs in one basket and one of us can be here doing other work and getting stuff ready for spring. In limbo...:redbounce


----------



## stroker79

Anyone see the radar recently? Also weatherbug is now saying up to one inch tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. So you all might be plowing!


----------



## chitownsnowedin

stroker79;983163 said:


> Anyone see the radar recently? Also weatherbug is now saying up to one inch tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. So you all might be plowing!


Unless your weatherbug says something than mine I think you misread it. My weatherbug is saying up to 1" tonight. Up to 1" tomorrow and a total accumulation of 1-2".


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats how the can call themselves "accuweather" They just put out about 5 different forecasts and one of them is bound to hit. Their website will say 2-4" next and then flurries after that. Now they are covered.


----------



## ta3834bbl

I agree with the five different forecasts. One of them has a chance of being close.


----------



## anj4ever6236

Tom Skilling says 1-2" anyone belive him?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Skillet head? I cant trust a man who wears those kind of glasses!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think Skillet Head is a little high! There all calling for 1-2 inches total by tomorrow afternoon, so this time tomorrow we can see how accurate they are! When we all know how wrong they are!


----------



## snowguys

ohiogreenworks;983041 said:


> Part of me wants to tell them to F off, part of me wants to write up a new contract and know that I could take them to court. I feel like if we do continue working for them that it will be a fight to get paid, however we will eventually get paid and it would be way more than we can make here in the next month. Also, thinking about only keeping one truck in Chicago so that we don't put all the eggs in one basket and one of us can be here doing other work and getting stuff ready for spring. In limbo...:redbounce


 good luck hope all works out and you stay and make $$


----------



## erkoehler

It would be nice to get back on the lots!


----------



## the new boss 92

boy im hoping for a good inch, that means i can go out and do alittle plowing and use the new light bar and see if i like my work lights mounted up alittle higher!


----------



## GMC99

This thing looks to be growing in intensity as it moves towards us, theres some pretty heavy snow south of here heading up this way....... Washed the truck on the way home tonight, and am not putting the plow on until theres snow on the ground!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My plow is buried behind a bobcat on a trailer and a semi. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## the new boss 92

:laughing: sullivan, so any one know any totals by day break?


----------



## stroker79

I found a hand car wash right by my house and had them wash my truck this morning so that should help too lol


----------



## dheavychevy38

Just washed both trucks. I'll put the plows on when I get the call.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Nothing out here 70 miles SW of you guys yet, not a single flake.


----------



## the new boss 92

Ill put the plow on to when I get the call should be about 5ish


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm suppose to report at 3am to see if we are going out. I very arrogantly said we shouldn't bother to the boss, that there wouldn't be anything worth while. The boss likes to be right and prove me wrong, so I am hoping that with a little reverse psychology on my karma that the boss will be rubbing it in my face at 3am and I will be laughing all the way to the bank.

I'm dying for some snow to push!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Is anything hitting the ground? Radar looks good but only a flake or so coming down


----------



## erkoehler

Radar looks like it should be snowing, but nothing yet.


----------



## the new boss 92

fewfluries in carol stream but barely, ill wake up around 3 to scope out what everything looks like.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Radar has looked like it was snowing here for the past hour, not a flake. 90 miles SW of Chicago


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Kubota 8540;983685 said:


> Radar has looked like it was snowing here for the past hour, not a flake. 90 miles SW of Chicago


Whats your zip code? thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540

61341.............just started hitting the ground


----------



## erkoehler

Off to bed soon, alarm is set for 2:30


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;983709 said:


> Off to bed soon, alarm is set for 2:30


Thats my plan too!


----------



## the new boss 92

im going to hit the bed to,i jsut stared at one on alaske bosses threads for like an hour! damn it i need snow!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This is just drying up, kinda crazy


----------



## RAW Details

ground is covered here


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This snow is kinda insane, im thinking at least for tonight


----------



## metallihockey88

1/2in down here and comin down pretty good


----------



## Chipmunk

Inch in Freeport and I think thats about as far is its gonna go. Snow has diminished to flurries and only another small line looks to be coming through.

Additional accumulations estimated to around another half inch.

Total estimated at roughly 1.5 inches.

Looks like we won't hit our 2 inch trigger unfortunately.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

yeah we have just a light dusting, looks like its startin to build up out west a wee bit


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;983810 said:


> 1/2in down here and comin down pretty good


 you got a 1/2 inch in skokie im in schiller park and just got a dusting


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Time to drop some salt.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Snow Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REAPER

AM up but wish I had waited a hour or so. I am going to plan to be out at 6 a and see how it goes. Still snowing here pretty good. Light powder but the street plows woke me up and thats all I need to drop the blade on my lot.


----------



## erkoehler

Maybe a half inch here in Bloomingdale, not much more than that.

Reaper, your up in Mchenry right? Think there is 2"?


----------



## REAPER

Not 2" yet. 

My plan is going to be to go up and clean the walks and salt where the office people park and then wait till it is all over in a few hours. There is what I believe to be a level 1 1/2" on the open spots now.


----------



## erkoehler

Going to put plow on, looking like a full plow.


----------



## DCSpecial

1.5"-2.0" here so far.


----------



## the new boss 92

got about an inch and a half over here in carol stream!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

the new boss 92;984097 said:


> got about an inch and a half over here in carol stream!


why can't that be 2 inches??? WWWHHHHYYYY?? LLOLL. our drivers that have 2 inch triggers are all calling me like crazy wanting to plow. I wish I could send them.


----------



## the new boss 92

lol i dont know man i was out at 1 inch this morning! hell yea any ways, this looks good though. http://www.wgntv.com/news/wgntv-groundhog-sees-shadow-feb2,0,3294285.story


----------



## KJ Cramer

All said and done we got right around 2"


----------



## the new boss 92

I might go out before dinner time rush and drop the blade a few times at my restraunt I plow


----------



## dlcs

We barely got a 1/2" here in sterling, salted most of the commercials, better than nothing. Glad you guys in Chicago area got something to plow this time.payup


I don't know about the rest of you in N. IL but if it wasn't for salt apps, January would have really sucked for us. Lets hope for a better February.


----------



## erkoehler

I will measure when I get back to my shop, but I would guess we are close to three inches.


----------



## clncut

NW Snow Removal;984104 said:


> why can't that be 2 inches??? WWWHHHHYYYY?? LLOLL. our drivers that have 2 inch triggers are all calling me like crazy wanting to plow. I wish I could send them.


I know that feeling!! If its that close to 2 inches we will plow. I'd rather have a customer complain that I was there than them calling and *****ing where are you. Haven't had anyone ***** that we were there when its been close to our 2 inch trigger....yet!


----------



## erkoehler

Nice little push out of this storm  Will probably go back out tomorrow AM about 3ish and do cleanups and throw some salt.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;984238 said:


> Nice little push out of this storm  Will probably go back out tomorrow AM about 3ish and do cleanups and throw some salt.


you put a bad spell my after this storm i ahve to take my front end apart now!:realmad:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Long story short. We got screwed. We are heading home to try to make up money we lost. We did get some money and it was better than nothing. But no where close to what we were planning on getting. Plus, lies, lies, lies...too much bs

Not sure how much I want to say on a public forum since it is probably going to turn into a legal matter, but if anyone is bored and wants details, feel free to pm me.


----------



## the new boss 92

pm sent to ohio, almosted worked for them this year to!


----------



## the new boss 92

looks like another wave coming in and they are still talking for a little lake effect friday aswell


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Light them up. That a load of bull sh!t how can they do that at least pay something


----------



## snowman79

Sorry to hear that Ohio!!!! I heard thursday into friday or something could be interesting depending how the track goes, 

I also have another question: Any of you guys drive an OBS Ford Powerstroke... 94-98? Just wondering how good of trucks they are etc found one that I might be interested in..been looking more so for a dodge but kind of like the looks of this truck.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Erkoehler......was keeping my eye out for you today...... I was going to push that white car out of the way with my plow for you......lol

they said 2" in Lake Bluff today.....but we had closer to 3 in Mundelein.......what a pleasant surprise

.
.


----------



## erkoehler

I Will be out there again about 5-6am.


----------



## REAPER

3" in Crystal Lake. 

Full plow and salting. Depending on temps probably do a site check early morning and shake some salt if needed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday night satuday looks good ..sunday (super bowl) night monday looks better overall.

friday more of a south one and monday is a more northern one


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;984549 said:


> friday night satuday looks good ..sunday (super bowl) night monday looks better overall.
> 
> friday more of a south one and monday is a more northern one


Anyone have any type of snow totals for the next two storms? Obviously they are way to far out to be accurate. I just haven't heard anything about amounts yet. Everything just says "possibly something significant"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

noaa guess.....of 4 inches or more


----------



## metallihockey88

Great. I leave for the UP tommorow night so that means one of two things. Ill go and well get 6in or ill stay and well get a dusting. Lol decisions decisions


----------



## WilliamOak

Metalli- got your truck back all fixed? Seems like it needs to be smashed up for you to get snow.... lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i got a 20.00 for gas......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Skillet Head said the same thing most here are. Friday, snow and accumulation is likely and then again another one Monday into Monday night, "sticking snow" before we get hit with a artic cold front! Like Sullivan said its a while away, but its already looking to be much, much better than January! Which in IMO, turned out to be decent with all the salting events!


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;984688 said:


> Metalli- got your truck back all fixed? Seems like it needs to be smashed up for you to get snow.... lol


Lol yea got it back a few weeks ago. Seems to be the story of my life god forbid I ever make any ground on my ever building debt. Most people stop spending. Not me just work harder to pay for it lol


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;984689 said:


> i got a 20.00 for gas......


Tryin to get rid of me? Lol


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;984695 said:


> Skillet Head said the same thing most here are. Friday, snow and accumulation is likely and then again another one Monday into Monday night, "sticking snow" before we get hit with a artic cold front! Like Sullivan said its a while away, but its already looking to be much, much better than January! Which in IMO, turned out to be decent with all the salting events!


Our local weather guessers are saying the exact same thing. latest that i heard is 3-6" by Sat morning, then another 3-6" monday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll take it! But I have one problem. I have to take my kids to Disney on Ice on Saturday at 11:00am. Yes I said Disney on Ice. Oh well, hope the wife understands


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;984520 said:


> I Will be out there again about 5-6am.


Talked to the manager tonight...... he didn't know that the car was out there at all.......

Call Mundelein Police and report it as abondoned....... unless you want me to......

.

.


----------



## erkoehler

Car has been reported to the district manager. They have called police already regarding the car.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;984766 said:


> Our local weather guessers are saying the exact same thing. latest that i heard is 3-6" by Sat morning, then another 3-6" monday.


oh yes, im will be very excited sounds like a few hours of sleep and still not enought hours plowing.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I hope that storm moves north and socks us and I mean all of us, including southeastern WI, sorry, but screw southern IL. Right now it looks like it will be south of chicago, so some of you might get some good stuff still but I hope it tracks more north and centers over the northern 1/3 of IL and southern 1/3 of WI.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Western and southern part of Chi town is perfect!


----------



## Kubota 8540

KJ Cramer;985099 said:


> I hope that storm moves north and socks us and I mean all of us, including southeastern WI, sorry, but screw southern IL. Right now it looks like it will be south of chicago, so some of you might get some good stuff still but I hope it tracks more north and centers over the northern 1/3 of IL and southern 1/3 of WI.


:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## REAPER

Where are all you slackers?!? 

Time to check those lots for ice spots and where cars were parked yesterday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Slackers are still in bed! LOL... Still looking like a hit on Friday night! Not looking at Mondays quite yet as it is to far away for me to get excited. Although I am!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm up, heading out now......can't do mine till after 6, and it won't take me long.



REAPER;985283 said:


> Where are all you slackers?!?
> 
> Time to check those lots for ice spots and where cars were parked yesterday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking like friday/saturday could be pay day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Hope it moves north a bit!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;985392 said:


> Hope it moves north a bit!


I'll be happy with 2 or 3 inches and the same on Monday!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Thanks for all the positive comments and helpful information on the PM's everyone. We are going to go meet a lawyer in a little bit and see what we can do. It was nice meeting the guys that we did meet, wish we could have hung out and met a few more of ya guys. Ryan, thanks again you helped us out a ton, if you are ever over this way and need anything be sure to call me! Will keep everyone posted on what happens next, hope you guys get some snow this weekend, looks like we might be able to push some here too!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good luck Ohio! I truly hope that everything works out for you and that they get what they have coming to them! Have fun playing in the snow this weekend!


----------



## KJ Cramer

1olddogtwo;985351 said:


> looking like friday/saturday could be pay day!!!!!!!!!





erkoehler;985392 said:


> Hope it moves north a bit!


Yeah it needs to move Northwest so we are in the red, it'd be nice to get 2-3 pushes out of it. I like those 8" plus falls, its easier to solicit the businesses that went with the lowballer this year.


----------



## erkoehler

3 pushes and salt at the end would be sweet.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan if you want my wife would LOVE to go to disney on ice with your kids. She keeps telling me that she wants to go but I really don't want to.


----------



## alsam116

ohiogreenworks sorry to hear you got short shaffted...looks like you are home just in time for us to finally get something to push besides 2.5...i hope you nail the company that got you, i know i wouldnt leave the area with out some of their equip or tools or CASH thats for sure. Good luck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;985472 said:


> Ryan if you want my wife would LOVE to go to disney on ice with your kids. She keeps telling me that she wants to go but I really don't want to.


Sure. I got 3 daughters. I hope she likes kids. Better her then me!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;985472 said:


> Ryan if you want my wife would LOVE to go to disney on ice with your kids. She keeps telling me that she wants to go but I really don't want to.


Wife? What? When?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;985392 said:


> Hope it moves north a bit!


i don't care where it goes as long as we get our 12'' inches !!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;985541 said:


> i don't care where it goes as long as we get our 12'' inches !!!!!!!


Who said 12?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;985544 said:


> Who said 12?


 the old lady keep's saying " give me 12 inches every night" and i do...........

but it takes 4 tries.................:laughing::laughing::laughing:

this winter is really wearing on me........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;985547 said:


> the old lady keep's saying " give me 12 inches every night" and i do...........
> 
> but it takes 4 tries.................:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> this winter is really wearing on me........


At least you honest!


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;985547 said:


> the old lady keep's saying " give me 12 inches every night" and i do...........
> 
> but it takes 4 tries.................:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> this winter is really wearing on me........


lol thats good stuff right there


----------



## R&R Yard Design

oh she love kids,


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;985598 said:


> oh she love kids,


She can have them. I even have twin girls. 20 months old. Have her come to my house for a day and then see how much she likes them.


----------



## the new boss 92

any one have any news whats in store for fridays event? noaa.gov is saying 60% chance, but no amounts. accuweather is saying 1-2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what Tommy sillkethead tink's

It's been nearly a month since the Chicago area has been blanketed by a fresh layer of snow as heavy as Tuesday's. The 1.7 inches which fell at O'Hare was the heaviest since an early January snowstorm buried the metro area under 7.4 inches of snow--the season's heaviest to date. Though snow accumulated from one corner of the Chicago area to another, its was the west and north suburbs which registered the heaviest totals. Accumulations of 2.5 inches hit Arlington Heights and St. Charles while Oak Brook and Lake Bluff registered 2.1 inches. The snow fell in a quiet wind environment and with temperatures which hovered near or just above freezing at many locations. This spared motorists on the area's major thoroughfares serious travels problems since road chemicals were able to work at maximum efficiency. Seasonal snow tallies surged to 31.9 inches Tuesday---well above the average of 22.4 inches to date--but just over a foot (12.1 inches) behind the same period a year ago.

Some sunshine breaks from the clouds Wednesday--and a southerly wind Thursday is likely to push temperatures above freezing for the first time in 11 days. But, the break in snowfall may be temporary. At least two systems capable of new snowfall loom in the coming week and are being monitored. The first is due Friday afternoon and evening and may, with the arrival of lake effect snows late Friday night and Saturday, extend into the first half of the weekend. Early computer estimates suggest significant accumulations are a good bet. Models run by the U.S. Navy and Environmental Canada put possible snowfall at 3 to 5 inches. Moderately colder air follows the windy disturbance into the area Saturday night and Sunday.

A possibly more potent system sweeps southeastward from Canada on Monday into Tuesday. Even colder arctic air may follow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

:bluebounc


----------



## jblatti13

payup bout time!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I don't know that guy very well, I see you guys mention him on here but thats it. Is he at all accurate or is he like accuweather which just gives false hope.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How can you not know Skillet head. He is "LEGEND"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if he says no snow for u, then no snow will fall on YOUR lots.......that how good he is:yow!:

i hate acc-u-less , but i do like there weather fourms.... john dee is good also


----------



## NW Snow Removal

skilling is the best on the news. but I pay David James for private weather reporting. He is one of the best in the world. www.weathercommand.com


----------



## KJ Cramer

SullivanSeptic;985747 said:


> How can you not know Skillet head. He is "LEGEND"





1olddogtwo;985753 said:


> if he says no snow for u, then no snow will fall on YOUR lots.......that how good he is:yow!:
> 
> i hate acc-u-less , but i do like there weather fourms.... john dee is good also





NW Snow Removal;985759 said:


> skilling is the best on the news. but I pay David James for private weather reporting. He is one of the best in the world. www.weathercommand.com


LOL. So is he strictly Chicago or can I get a report that will be more local to me, does he have a website?


----------



## GMC99

KJ Cramer;985854 said:


> LOL. So is he strictly Chicago or can I get a report that will be more local to me, does he have a website?


He is affiliated with weatherbug.com, his forecast and weatherbugs are usually very close


----------



## Midwest Pond

he is WGN out of Chicago....... he hilarious to watch...... he talks soooo far over your head about weather, and in most cases they have to stop him, or he would just keep talking

On this date back in........ the barametric pressure was.......and that causes the lifting of air and in most cases air cools at 3 degrees every couple of thousand feet.......


----------



## 84deisel

I like when he keeps rambling on as the graffics behind him keep changing before he catches up to them.


----------



## GMC99

84deisel;985887 said:


> I like when he keeps rambling on as the graffics behind him keep changing before he catches up to them.


Fast forward about half way threw, some funny stuff!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Are there any masons in here I need some advice on my fire place.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;986008 said:


> Are there any masons in here I need some advice on my fire place.


No, but I know a hell of a sewer and septic guy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No sh!t Ryan funny man here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;986122 said:


> No, but I know a hell of a sewer and septic guy!


Really who? Do I know him? Is he close by? I know of one that lives a block away but "a hell of a sewer and septic guy" he is not!!! 9 days and time to let loose! Been waiting since last year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. I forgot about that. 9 days huh? gonna been sideways by 11pm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;986249 said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about that. 9 days huh? gonna been sideways by 11pm.


Start at Bluestone and go from there! About time we can go out again and live the "High Life"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron, did you get my PM?


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard snow starting about 3pm Friday, bets on when it may actually start........?


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;986341 said:


> Just heard snow starting about 3pm Friday, bets on when it may actually start........?


The wx geussers here are saying not until after midnight Friday. My guess is right about 5:00am Friday. they are only saying 2-3' for us now. Still though, i'm not complaining at all.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got dibs on 3pm Saturday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm going with dlcs and saying Friday morning around 10 or 11 (maybe earlier). I also believe it will be out of here early Friday night!


----------



## erkoehler

That was some random weather girl on wgn / cltv.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what did skillet say


----------



## the new boss 92

i just heard 3-6 on am780


----------



## erkoehler

I Missed skillet earlier......anyone?


----------



## the new boss 92

i didnt hear him either


----------



## REAPER

R&R Yard Design;986008 said:


> Are there any masons in here I need some advice on my fire place.


I fixed mine. What problem are you having?


----------



## REAPER

Skilling on Facebook:
Tom Skilling More snow may fall in the next 7 days because of 2 snow systems expected to impact the area than fell ALL of last February--a month which logged a paltry 4.5". Details of the coming systems, the first of which may begin affecting the area Friday--a second later next Monday into Tuesday---must be monitored and will be t...he subject of updates here and on our blog & WGN-TV & radio weather segments in the days ahead. We're not alone in being affected. http://weblogs.wgntv.com/chicago-weather/tom-skilling-blog/


----------



## the new boss 92

sounds like we will be getting our minimal trigger atleast and other then that sounds like they dont know what the hell is coming again.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WTF? I went to bed last night and it sounded like a sure thing. Now this morning I heard an inch or so city and south. What happened over night? I hope this doesn't happen to us again! Hope we all can at least hit our triggers!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;986632 said:


> WTF? I went to bed last night and it sounded like a sure thing. Now this morning I heard an inch or so city and south. What happened over night? I hope this doesn't happen to us again! Hope we all can at least hit our triggers!


One very simple reason. I'm still here didn't go to the UP this weekend


----------



## the new boss 92

^ thats why you didnt go you put a spell of bad luck on us,i bet if you went that we would have gotton closer to a foot! lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Exactly. Figured worst case I got some side jobs I could knock out instead of goin anyway. A lot safer here lol. I gotta start realizin usually better to make money then spend it


----------



## snowman79

yup...rockford is saying no more then an inch.....LAME


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe an inch tomorrow but with above freezing temps it will melt on contact. Sh!t... Hope it comes down hard enough to stick so we can at least get to salt.


----------



## KJ Cramer

The way they have been calling this "storm" give it another 12 hrs and it will all change again, maybe 50's and rain or maybe 20's and 12" they don't know, they have been back and forth on this since the get go.


----------



## the new boss 92

beat juice is down in addison and carol stream. this is good right? they spray alot around here no matter what though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New Lenox started spraying streets yesterday morning. I don't think they missed a spot. Even side streets in subdivision were getting a heavy coating. I guess they believe all the hype the forcasters are saying.


----------



## the new boss 92

well normally out here they only spray for 2 inches +, i think we have something comeing our way for now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;986878 said:


> New Lenox started spraying streets yesterday morning. I don't think they missed a spot. Even side streets in subdivision were getting a heavy coating. I guess they believe all the hype the forcasters are saying.


I saw that yesterday Ryan. The roads looked like it rained!


----------



## erkoehler

Doesn't look good to have my truck back for tomorrow at this point.....plowing/salting for this last storm really slowed progress.

Wonder if I can make it through another storm in 2wd


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would say you could. It really doesn't look a major storm. Maybe an inch or two, I think 2wheel would work just fine!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;986976 said:


> Wonder if I can make it through another storm in 2wd


Eric, stop it, drink a can of man and suck it up. You can plow so much snow in two wheel drive its unreal, just toss some weight in the back. You are in the big leagues now, armature hour is over


----------



## erkoehler

I always plow in 2wd, but the front diff is TOAST, and the truck makes some terrible noises when I really work it hard. Don't know too much about it, but there is still resulting damage in 2wd based on what I can hear.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Koehler....my offer still stands in Mundelein.......


I know we'll get a salting out of this first wave FRi/Sat..... It would be nice to push too


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;987005 said:


> Eric, stop it, drink a can of man and suck it up. You can plow so much snow in two wheel drive its unreal, just toss some weight in the back. You are in the big leagues now, armature hour is over


i love lamp


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;987023 said:


> Koehler....my offer still stands in Mundelein.......
> 
> I know we'll get a salting out of this first wave FRi/Sat..... It would be nice to push too


Will let you know if it comes to that, I really like to be able to make it work myself and get the job done.......Maybe a should just buy a 2nd truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;987112 said:


> Will let you know if it comes to that, I really like to be able to make it work myself and get the job done.......Maybe a should just buy a 2nd truck


I got a nice Freightliner FL70 for sale for ya. She will fit you just right. I promise!


----------



## metallihockey88

Is that a 3/4 or 1 ton? Lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;987112 said:


> Maybe a should just buy a 2nd truck


Now you got it


----------



## affekonig

erkoehler;987112 said:


> .......Maybe a should just buy a 2nd truck


Come pick it up tonight... I just need a few minutes to grab the cd player and it's yours.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Hey Guys, Just thought that you would find this interesting. I was on craigslist and found this. Click the link. OHIOGREENWORKS. Take a look.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/for/1585475582.html


----------



## REAPER

Washed both my trucks today and have not loaded any salt like I should already. 

Probably be hit when I am sleeping now.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Lunarlandscape;987225 said:


> Hey Guys, Just thought that you would find this interesting. I was on craigslist and found this. Click the link. OHIOGREENWORKS. Take a look.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/for/1585475582.html


Wow does not surprise me one bit. Very good find. Thanks

Thought you guys might find it funny that radio stations in Dayton are telling people to go to the grocery tonight....we might get 6 inches if we are lucky! lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ohiogreenworks;987387 said:


> Wow does not surprise me one bit. Very good find. Thanks


Hey Todd, is that the same company? If so, holy crap


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;987393 said:


> Hey Todd, is that the same company? If so, holy crap


No, well maybe. We worked for Winter Services Inc. Ran by a guy named Chris who supposedly worked for that Jim guy for years. Either Snow Systems actually owns Winter Services or Chris actually is the owner and just learned from Jim...pretty sure they are related somehow tho


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;987300 said:


> Washed both my trucks today and have not loaded any salt like I should already.
> 
> Probably be hit when I am sleeping now.


Both trucks?


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;987393 said:


> Hey Todd, is that the same company? If so, holy crap


same company, 2 differnt names. one company screws people the other one does. ran by the same person.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How do the companies that he works for not know this info. They have some large contracts. Would be nice to get them out and let some honest companies get some work. I'm on Ohio's side and am tempted to stop by a certain lot and help them push some snow into "certain areas" for free. Hint Hint. With the size of the lot I am talking about, we could easily get snow about 7ft hight and 20ft deep!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

SullivanSeptic;987466 said:


> How do the companies that he works for not know this info. They have some large contracts. Would be nice to get them out and let some honest companies get some work. I'm on Ohio's side and am tempted to stop by a certain lot and help them push some snow into "certain areas" for free. Hint Hint. With the size of the lot I am talking about, we could easily get snow about 7ft hight and 20ft deep!


Not sure who to talk to about finding out the companies that own the properties they plow. But I would like to get ahold of them and make them aware of the situation. That lot you are talking about can easily give you plenty of snow to raise some hell!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There are cameras everywhere now. We would have to cover up our company names before hand! Not that we should do something like that!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who, me? No never! I would never even think of something like that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't what your talking about officer! It must of been another plow truck!


----------



## REAPER

Mark13;987425 said:


> Both trucks?


Daily driver is a GMC Yukon


----------



## Propony

Holy Crap...I used to sub to them


----------



## the new boss 92

im down, when we moving snow? were is this location?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;987466 said:


> How do the companies that he works for not know this info. They have some large contracts. Would be nice to get them out and let some honest companies get some work. I'm on Ohio's side and am tempted to stop by a certain lot and help them push some snow into "certain areas" for free. Hint Hint. With the size of the lot I am talking about, we could easily get snow about 7ft hight and 20ft deep!


i offered that in a p.m.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

false hopes ??


----------



## the new boss 92

^ gay looks like no pushing according to that but im not a pro at reading maps!


----------



## stroker79

Hey Eric, it looks like valley won't be utilizing my second truck for the rest of the winter so if your interested Id be interested in selling it to you now. it's a 99 f350 with the 7.3. Reg cab long bed. It's a work truck and in very good mechanical condion other than needing an oilpan. Exterior isn't to bad, the bed is a little banged up. It comes
with a western MVP unimount plow.


----------



## dlcs

ohiogreenworks;987486 said:


> Not sure who to talk to about finding out the companies that own the properties they plow. But I would like to get ahold of them and make them aware of the situation. That lot you are talking about can easily give you plenty of snow to raise some hell!


If you got the address, the Cook County Court House or whatever county it is located in, would look up the owner for you. Publice record, they have to tell you. I've doen it many of times.

Send a bill to the owner if Snow Sytems won't pay. The property owner might say wtf and not pay but at least he will be aware of whats going on.


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;987678 said:


> Hey Eric, it looks like valley won't be utilizing my second truck for the rest of the winter so if your interested Id be interested in selling it to you now. it's a 99 f350 with the 7.3. Reg cab long bed. It's a work truck and in very good mechanical condion other than needing an oilpan. Exterior isn't to bad, the bed is a little banged up. It comes
> with a western MVP unimount plow.


I'm going to try to work the next month w/ 1 truck and then try to make a purchase to get a crew cab diesel, and then hopefully add a regular cab work truck by mid summer

It only takes money.............and snow!


----------



## stroker79

Buy the work truck now and the crew cab in the summer! Sounds like you need a work truck now.


----------



## 3311

ohiogreenworks;987486 said:


> Not sure who to talk to about finding out the companies that own the properties they plow. But I would like to get ahold of them and make them aware of the situation. That lot you are talking about can easily give you plenty of snow to raise some hell!


My suggestion would be to place a mechanics lien on the properties you worked at. Have a copy delivered to the corp headquarters and then walk into the store itself and deliver a copy to the store manager or managers. If the property is under the care of a management company also deliver one to them. I'm sure you would get a phone call. What properties did you work at ? As far as fiding out who owns the property,just go to the local county courthouse in the county that the property in question is located and get the P.I.N number of the site. Do a property search at the clerks office and you will know the owners name.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok where's the lot that needs to be well what is it called unplowed so to say....


----------



## dlcs

Your guys best bet would be to haul snow into the lots that need to be"unplowed". Much faster to dump a few loads than to "unpile" snow.


----------



## stroker79

While that sounds like the ultimate payback and lots of fun, your asking for a world of hurt by doing that. I hope you guys are just joking lol


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling is going 1-3 inches for tomorrow night.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I saw that..... i hope it keeps spinning off the lake on us.........


.


----------



## Bird21

1-3" closer to 3" would be nice. I am bored no snow to plow and no snow to ride on. Just got back from the UP and it was weak compared to years past at the same time. Off Trail was not deep at all. Hopefully we get back into the December track of storms. DC getting 16-24" two big storms in a season. Lucky.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stroker79;987782 said:


> While that sounds like the ultimate payback and lots of fun, your asking for a world of hurt by doing that. I hope you guys are just joking lol


oh I'm totally kidding i would never waste fuel on unplowing alot..... LOL

or would I????????????


----------



## erkoehler

Whatever we get over 2" is a bonus. Unless we get to 4+, then we're in for multiple pushes!


----------



## tls22

stroker79;987782 said:


> While that sounds like the ultimate payback and lots of fun, your asking for a world of hurt by doing that. I hope you guys are just joking lol


mini edge me...i have a boat load of snow coming


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and here we are 735 in the am and not a flake of snow is falling


----------



## Will Hughes

niko3772;988041 said:


> and here we are 735 in the am and not a flake of snow is falling


This sucks it seems like we will never get a good storm this year. I would like the 1'-2' that Washington is going to get. That would be something to see


----------



## ta3834bbl

This weather is just now cooperating with us in the " I-80 corridor " as they keep calling it. They should rename us the ' just missed ' area. Going south of us again. 

Anyone have a tailgate spreader controller they aren't using?


----------



## Bird21

Another Bust for us in Northern Illinois, we can look towards Monday night into Tuesday looks to be a better chance for us. Still a chance for today, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sorry you guys aren't getting anything...looks like we got screwed just in time to get home for 6-10 inches! That is like a blizzard for Dayton folks! Should start falling this afternoon....purplebou


----------



## Midwest Pond

just saw WGN say an inch.....at least a salt run would be nice..........but I'm still hopeful for the Lake to help us out.......

C'mon.......let it spin overnight!!!! We weren't suppose to see anything till tonight anyway.


.
.


----------



## metallihockey88

ohiogreenworks;988129 said:


> Sorry you guys aren't getting anything...looks like we got screwed just in time to get home for 6-10 inches! That is like a blizzard for Dayton folks! Should start falling this afternoon....purplebou


Sounds like you guys are gonna need help. Think I could make it out there in time? Lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

OHIO - Hire your old company to come down there and help you out, then never pay them.


----------



## dlcs

*There is still hope! Check it out!*

Check it out on day 4!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bird21;988107 said:


> Another Bust for us in Northern Illinois, we can look towards Monday night into Tuesday looks to be a better chance for us. Still a chance for today, but I'm not holding my breath.


Definetly another bust, lets hope for the lake, but I don't think we will get anything outta it. Monday into Tuesday looks more promising - lets wash our trucks and hide the plows.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

metallihockey88;988156 said:


> Sounds like you guys are gonna need help. Think I could make it out there in time? Lol


lol you better start driving now!



KJ Cramer;988175 said:


> OHIO - Hire your old company to come down there and help you out, then never pay them.


Haha, that would be awesome!


----------



## dlcs

*DownEaster dealer in N. Illinois*

I need the name of a good Down Easter dealer in Northenr Illinois? Anyone know of one? Looking for a dump insert.


----------



## leeddog65

Already washed one of the trux, thats a start!!


----------



## stroker79

I can't beleive Maryland is getting hammered again. That like NEVER happens ha!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ohiogreenworks;988213 said:


> lol you better start driving now!
> 
> Haha, that would be awesome!


well i would come out there in a sec all i need is info.... PM me if you really need the help....


----------



## erkoehler

Now that he has 3 trucks I doubt he'll need help.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

snowing straight down in Mundelein.....slushy at ground, but its a start

C'MON!!!!!! SPIN OFF THAT LAKE!!!!!



.


----------



## REAPER

Snow in McHenry, light as it is.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

A couple of flurries every other HOUR....


----------



## metallihockey88

Snow pretty good out here but of course nothin sticking


----------



## stroker79

snow is coming down good here too but at 32-33* its kinda hard for it to stick!


----------



## anj4ever6236

its snowing pretty good in evanston wish it was 5 degrees colder.


----------



## REAPER

Annnnnnnnnndddd it has stopped!! :realmad:


----------



## stroker79

the snow is sticking! Its covering my truck and the grass and starting to coat the driveway. Still coming down pretty good.

anyone want some good video footage for a company video? Today is my day off, LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

new map out................................the 2nd one


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;988672 said:


> new map out................................the 2nd one


which way is it moving??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

niko3772;988682 said:


> which way is it moving??


Away from me. Damn this sucks. I want the 24 inches that DC is getting


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;988689 said:


> Away from me. Damn this sucks. I want the 24 inches that DC is getting


so another wards were not going to get **** for snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

did u read the text on the 2nd 0ne?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;988696 said:


> did u read the text on the 2nd 0ne?


oh yeah... very funny


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Coming down good here. Just went and did the walks and entrances of our zero tolerance lot. Waiting til tonight to start plowing...still calling for 8-12 inches I believe! Hope you guys get something outta this!!


----------



## the new boss 92

Ohio, did you go back or are you in chicago still? Snowing decent in carol stream, driveway getting covered, grass and cars. Also road ways


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

ohiogreenworks;988703 said:


> Coming down good here. Just went and did the walks and entrances of our zero tolerance lot. Waiting til tonight to start plowing...still calling for 8-12 inches I believe! Hope you guys get something outta this!!


Lucky.... It's just misting rain here..:crying:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

the new boss 92;988711 said:


> Ohio, did you go back or are you in chicago still? Snowing decent in carol stream, driveway getting covered, grass and cars. Also road ways


We are back in dayton...


----------



## Snow_Control

in carol stream right now and snow is very fine, but sticking nicely. Also looks like its coming from the east!!


----------



## dlcs

Not a friggin flake here. Oh well, next week looks more promising.


----------



## kolkie05

This year has sucked! I only had two plowable events all of January! :crying:

This little one inch crap does nothing for me, mother nature has been on my bad side this year!


----------



## REAPER

kolkie05;988739 said:


> This year has sucked! I only had two plowable events all of January! :crying:
> 
> This little one inch crap does nothing for me, mother nature has been on my bad side this year!


I wish we had 1 inch here.
Not even enough to get a salting out of this one.


----------



## stroker79

Its not done yet either. We are supposed to get up to 2 inches by tomorrow


----------



## Bird21

The weather says 1-2" Northern Subs. But I don't see anything happening................... Next..


----------



## the new boss 92

hopefully the storm will take a turn for the best and take a big spin back around!


----------



## metallihockey88

Hope I'm not the only one with my fingers crossed. Washed truck and plow is off. What else can I do? Lol


----------



## stroker79

metallihockey88;988808 said:


> Hope I'm not the only one with my fingers crossed. Washed truck and plow is off. What else can I do? Lol


Go to michigan!:waving:


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol buddy wants me to go with him to a party in wisconsin. Who wants to put some fuel money together for me to go? Garunteed 2in lol


----------



## the new boss 92

screewmishigan im going to washington dc!!! i am about to make some phone calls this winter has sucked!


----------



## metallihockey88

Lol tempted to hit that 12in in dayton. See if ohio can stir up some work for us


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;988821 said:


> Lol tempted to hit that 12in in dayton. See if ohio can stir up some work for us


lets go, this winter has been the worst in like 3 years!


----------



## stroker79

not really, I think our totals are at 32" right now and our season average is 36". Winter is only half over, there is plenty of snow left.

It seems every year has dry time. Last year was mid feb through end of march. 

This past december was just really really good!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Monday-Tuesday???
Foreguessers I mean forecasters already putting inch totals on it.....


----------



## the new boss 92

yea, but doug im thinking of chasing this storm if i find work, im in the prosses!


----------



## stroker79

Chasing a storm would probably be fun. If I could, and I had the work lined up, id go too. I have relatives in MD so i wouldnt even need a hotel room.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Wish I could help you guys get some work but I only have one guy to sub for since we didn't plan on being here this winter lol. I'm trying to keep our 3 trucks as busy as I can with last minute planning. You guys would be better off hitting virginia or DC if you could get there...roads here suck!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

i was thinking dc too. man im getting the itch to go plowing and we got a mother fing dusting and some chitty winds!


----------



## Midwest Pond

send a postcard!!!!!!

.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;988826 said:


> lets go, this winter has been the worst in like 3 years!


No, the last 2 winters was really really good. This year still has been good year for us.


----------



## stroker79

I'm here at the restaraunt called la campigna or however you spell it here in carol stream and the flakes are coming down real hard but they are tiny. All the lots have a good layer on them. If your in this area you should be salting!


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;988978 said:


> I'm here at the restaraunt called la campigna or however you spell it here in carol stream and the flakes are coming down real hard but they are tiny. All the lots have a good layer on them. If your in this area you should be salting!


That's across from my house!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

About to go out in a bit to salt and clean walks


----------



## dlcs

Guessers are confident that mondays storm with provide several inches for N. IL with water equivlent to 5/10".  Another more potent storm next friday.(we can't get it right 24hrs in adbvance so now we are going to try to forcast a week away).


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone in orland park want to pickup a Driveway? $30 each push.

Ohio was doing it, but I don't think he'll be back for them!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is out in tinley


----------



## anj4ever6236

who wants to take a road trip to ohio he he...


----------



## metallihockey88

When we leavin?


----------



## anj4ever6236

lol NOW I'm desperate to drop the plow and hear it push all that snow


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;989015 said:


> That's across from my house!


You drove through the parking lot yet STILL didnt stop in, LOL

It was just a few friends in the ford club ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler

As soon as I sell this, I'll be joining the Ford club...........

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/1588249179.html


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well got almost 3/4 of in inch in lockport


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We got about 2 plus inches here now and snowing hard. Going out at 1130 or so full plow and salt.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;989210 said:


> As soon as I sell this, I'll be joining the Ford club...........
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/1588249179.html


I dont know what those are worth but for that price, I think it should sell pretty quick!

What Ford you gonna buy???


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;989231 said:


> I dont know what those are worth but for that price, I think it should sell pretty quick!
> 
> What Ford you gonna buy???


Blue book says it is worth mid 7's from a private party and in the 8's from a dealer. I just want it gone....only costing me money at this point just sitting! 

Once I sell the Durango I need to sit down and look at exactly where everything is falling out for the rest of this plow season, and see how much time is left in the season.

I still am interested in a crew cab 7.3L or a newer 6.0 w/ a warranty.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;989210 said:


> As soon as I sell this, I'll be joining the Ford club...........
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/1588249179.html


Damn! About 1 month late. I have been looking for something just like that for an extra vehicle so I dont have to drive my filthy truck all the time. But I decided to spend the money on finishing my basement.


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;989230 said:


> We got about 2 plus inches here now and snowing hard. Going out at 1130 or so full plow and salt.


You must be sitting under one of the Lake Effect bands! Just rub it in why dont ya! lol


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;989238 said:


> Damn! About 1 month late. I have been looking for something just like that for an extra vehicle so I dont have to drive my filthy truck all the time. But I decided to spend the money on finishing my basement.


Its a solid vehicle, I racked up the miles really quick on it commuting 75 miles round trip each day with it. I haven't driven it much in the last 14 months (my brother used it in N. Wi this past summer) since I bought the 2500hd, and now that the plow business is moving forward it is time to sell it and buy another truck.


----------



## the new boss 92

i hope we get this snow later in th week, i could use a little more cash before winter is over!


----------



## erkoehler

Barely more than a dusting in Bloomingdale. Oh well, back to sleep.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well off to push... I'm taken what ever work I can get....WOOHOO:bluebounc


----------



## ohiogreenworks

erkoehler;989099 said:


> Anyone in orland park want to pickup a Driveway? $30 each push.
> 
> Ohio was doing it, but I don't think he'll be back for them!


I called her and left a message. Told here I was really sorry for the situation and that I had someone lined up if she wanted to give me a call. I let Ryan know about it and he said he would do them...


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;989276 said:


> i hope we get this snow later in th week, i could use a little more cash before winter is over!


And after Monday and Tuesday's storm, on Friday you'll be complaining again about how bad the winter is.

This was a decent winter. December was a great month. Start salting!!! If you want crappy winters, go look at 2002-2004. I would have loved to see you screaming those years.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got in from a quick push. Not bad. At least it broke up the bordom a bit. I like the looks of what they are saying about the next system.


----------



## KJ Cramer

A little more north. I don't like being right on the line there, a little wind here, none there, and poof it misses me, I'd like it to be centered on me.


----------



## erkoehler

ohiogreenworks;989325 said:


> I called her and left a message. Told here I was really sorry for the situation and that I had someone lined up if she wanted to give me a call. I let Ryan know about it and he said he would do them...


Ryan, who?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me! My first name is Ryan


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;989468 said:


> Me! My first name is Ryan


Cool, you talk with her yet?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well it was a good few drive ways


----------



## metallihockey88

geez, hope accuweather can finally get one right

Snow occurring on Feb 8 | Feb 9. Total amount 8.3 Inches.

definately didnt get the 2.1 or whatever they said for yesterday


----------



## Kubota 8540

1-2" with an additional 1" over night accumulation prediction ? Where? Not here! Did get a full spray in to burn of the 1/4" we got. Sure would like to see a good solid 4-6" soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;989230 said:


> We got about 2 plus inches here now and snowing hard. Going out at 1130 or so full plow and salt.


A good 2 inches! Went out a little later than you, around 2:30. Finished up about two hours ago. Even had my dad drive for a few hours! Why not its his old route, he knows it! Think I'm going to wash the trucks before the Superbowl, hope that helps.


----------



## GMC99

ohiogreenworks;989325 said:


> I called her and left a message. Told here I was really sorry for the situation and that I had someone lined up if she wanted to give me a call. I let Ryan know about it and he said he would do them...


I've been reading and keeping up on your situation, thats sucks the big one man!.. Im sorry! Does anyone else think that maybe it would be a good idea, to make a new category on the discussion board where we could warn each other about dead beat companies?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Washing and wax. Hell I might even wax the frame then well get it for sure


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea my dad and my guy are doing some drives now. Home and a nap


----------



## NW Snow Removal

GMC99;989610 said:


> I've been reading and keeping up on your situation, thats sucks the big one man!.. Im sorry! Does anyone else think that maybe it would be a good idea, to make a new category on the discussion board where we could warn each other about dead beat companies?


that would be a good idea , but posting critical details online might not be a good idea. Lord knows I've got several rats to call out. I know I don't wanna get sued for slander over an internet post.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Taking a quick break before hitting another driveway and small lot. Got around 8-10 inches here with some drifting. HEAVY wet snow, no need to salt after plowing, it was just melting! Went out this morning about 6am, very happy with how it turned out, at least we got some snow!!! Things are looking like tuesday could be another one! 

I am all for a category that is about dead beat companies. I think it would only help the industry and especially the little guy just looking to make some money. What is BS is the fact you can't tell the truth on a forum without being sued for slander. I think that is complete and udder bs.


----------



## GMC99

ohiogreenworks;989827 said:


> Taking a quick break before hitting another driveway and small lot. Got around 8-10 inches here with some drifting. HEAVY wet snow, no need to salt after plowing, it was just melting! Went out this morning about 6am, very happy with how it turned out, at least we got some snow!!! Things are looking like tuesday could be another one!
> 
> I am all for a category that is about dead beat companies. I think it would only help the industry and especially the little guy just looking to make some money. What is BS is the fact you can't tell the truth on a forum without being sued for slander. I think that is complete and udder bs.


Well maybe someone should come up with a ratings system or something, where we could just list the company, and rate them...


----------



## metallihockey88

watch out boys, this guy could be stealing one of your lots for $10 bucks an hour. saw this gem at home depot today 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=989860#post989860


----------



## 84deisel

google rip off reports. com and put your report in there.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

GMC99;989829 said:


> Well maybe someone should come up with a ratings system or something, where we could just list the company, and rate them...


 i don't think by me saying xxx guy or xxx company I worked for shafted me on pay or never called me to go to work is slander... and if so then go to court and let a judge decide and hear both sides.. cause if it was a true statement then wouldn't sue

but then if i said xxx guy/company was a sh**y company and they did bad work or any thing like that then it would be slander....

but sharing past experiences isnt slander :laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer

The difference between the truth and slander is a very gray area. I think we should be allowed to post negative comments as long as we provide proof of actual allegation, the problem is people get in a tiff and start posting things that aren't true or are extremely exaggerated, which is slander, and that ruins it for the rest of us. You also have to remember that freedom of speech isn't as free as it sounds, these days there are limitations.

This site is open to the public, anyone can view it, anyone/customer/sub that even does a halfa$$ search will find all posts relating to USM, winter services, snow systems, etc. and there are not very nice things on here about them, and none of them are "slander." So what we can do is recommend that people research a company before they choose them and suggest a site to research them on like maybe plowsite.com.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I will agree with you 150%


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok now back to the Weather... TWC has stated a HUGE storm is to hit the midwest but then for there forecast they post flurries for sunday threw tuesday.....

do they know WTF they are talking about...???


I mean really all that equipment they have radar and satellites and they never have it right.... if a storm is west of us I would call some one who the storm has past and ask how much snow did you get and vice versa ... Maybe I should start my own weather channel.....


----------



## GMC99

Whoa!! Check out the NWS forecast heavy snow for 2 days straight?!?!?!?!? :bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah heavy snow for 2 days straight except for the chicago land area.... who know's why but it will either blow over us or go around us:realmad:


----------



## stroker79

Weather storms are never 2 alike bits nature, there so many variables with each disturbance that comes through that I don't think anyone will ever be able to forcast 100%. Or even close.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

PORTIONS OF THE FOX RIVER WILL REMAIN IN FLOOD.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

A STRONG STORM WILL BRING SNOW INTO NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA MONDAY NIGHT INTO
TUESDAY. THERE COULD BE SIGNIFICANT SNOW AMOUNTS MONDAY NIGHT
THROUGH TUESDAY.


and there's the key word COULD.... which equals nothing except for the east part of the country


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;989347 said:


> And after Monday and Tuesday's storm, on Friday you'll be complaining again about how bad the winter is.
> 
> This was a decent winter. December was a great month. Start salting!!! If you want crappy winters, go look at 2002-2004. I would have loved to see you screaming those years.


dont get me wrong, i was *****ing in early december. im not to horibly worked up about this winter but going to school and coming home with nothing to do is just stupid after about 3 weeks of doing nothing. last year was a good year just wasnt back heavy but the begging made up for it. as for salting next year will be a new begining if everything works out and bidding goes good this summer/fall. i dont know but hopfully the back end of this winter will be a replay of december!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;989573 said:


> geez, hope accuweather can finally get one right
> 
> Snow occurring on Feb 8 | Feb 9. Total amount 8.3 Inches.
> 
> definately didnt get the 2.1 or whatever they said for yesterday


:laughing: down to 4.7. what i dont get is how they get it down to the 10th of an inch


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;990285 said:


> :laughing: down to 4.7. what i dont get is how they get it down to the 10th of an inch


Lol still at 7.2 for me in skokie. Must be gettin more lake stuff. They show nothing for friday at all. Wasn't there supposed to be comin in next weekend?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I think they get paid to just guess what the weather is going to do....


----------



## the new boss 92

i think its just funny that accuweather can say yea i think your going to get about 3.4 inches. wouldnt it be eaiser to say expect 2-4 inches?


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;990297 said:


> i think its just funny that accuweather can say yea i think your going to get about 3.4 inches. wouldnt it be eaiser to say expect 2-4 inches?


Makes the newbs think inaccuweather really knows their stuff predicting that precise. I think we all know better then to bank omn their "predictions" but can't help but get excited when you see 8in comin your way


----------



## Midwest Pond

channel 7 just now show 4-5 inches by 11 am on Tuesday, thats as far as their future cast went...... if thats the case, we are in for it.........

gl everyone...........


..


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm between chicago and milwaukee, and watch the milwaukee weather because I'm a little closer to them, but also get the chicago weather on regular TV, Chicago is saying 4-6 and Milwaukee is saying 6-12 so we all should get something out of this, the question is how much, they can't predict IF its going to snow much less tenths of an inch. I think we will get something to push out of this, even if they are entirely wrong we still stand to get at least 2", I just hope they are wrong on the other side and this thing stalls out over us and keeps lake spinning on us like what happened a couple years ago when we ended up with 18" out of a 3-5 inch storm.

The other thing I have noticed is that as this is approaching its built in snow fall amounts and probability of hitting us, last week it was a 30% chance of 2-4 now its a 90% chance of 6"+.

Good Luck to all payuppayuppayup


----------



## Midwest Pond

yea KJ.... if it calling for 4-5 for Libertyville area by 11am......we are not even talking afternoon and Tueday evening when its supposed to Snow hard, or the back side..........


and this is going to be a heavy one

.


----------



## Snow_Control

Just checked accusucks weather and the are calling for 11.7 inches by Tuesday! 13 inches total on Thursday! I'm think I'm done watching the weather like a hawk, no one seems to be on this year. I'm just going to let mother nature do her thing!! These amounts were for Wood Dale , itasca, and bensnville aras


----------



## erkoehler

Sweet! I'll get my sled clean, hopefully I won't have time to ride it!


----------



## KJ Cramer

koehler - will your truck be ready in time?


----------



## erkoehler

Part is in, he is starting it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well what they are saying as of 940 am

snow monday night 2 inchs tuesday 6-10 inchs tuesday night 3-6 on top of what has fell


----------



## erkoehler

Go read noaa forecast discussion, first they say 3-5 in areas then possibly 12+ with lake enhancement in other areas!

Heavy snow not till Tuesday morning and afternoon.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry to interupt the weather talk, but does anyone have a Salt Dogg hitch mount spreader that they use? Looking at the big 10 cu ft one and wondering how it is? Anyone run one?


----------



## erkoehler

No, I'm running a western 1000, works well.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;990501 said:


> Sorry to interupt the weather talk, but does anyone have a Salt Dogg hitch mount spreader that they use? Looking at the big 10 cu ft one and wondering how it is? Anyone run one?


I was lookin at one and from what I've read most people like them and are great for the price but they have manual gates. You got get out to open and close them and can lose a lot of salt if your not quick


----------



## erkoehler

Some nice flurries up in wauconda area.


----------



## metallihockey88

i really gotta stop looking at inaccuweather. i really hope they arent settin me up for a huge let down 

todays latest: Snow occurring on Feb 7 | Feb 8 | Feb 9 | Feb 11. Total amount 13.4 Inches.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok we are going to get sun and 40* for tuesday. So how do you like that now it going to snow like crazey.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;990706 said:


> Ok we are going to get sun and 40* for tuesday. So how do you like that now it going to snow like crazey.


Sun and 40*??? I heard Partly Cloudy with a high in the middles 40's... They can't get anything right! Almost time to start drinking and watch the Colt beat the Saints!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;990720 said:


> Sun and 40*??? I heard Partly Cloudy with a high in the middles 40's... They can't get anything right! Almost time to start drinking and watch the Colt beat the Saints!


Must already be drinking if you think the colts are winning lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I'm drunk then. Colts


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Saints, all day. I still have a bad taste from them beating the Bears in 2005


----------



## SnowMatt13

holy long duration storm......if they are right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;990731 said:


> Saints, all day. I still have a bad taste from them beating the Bears in 2005


That bad taste has nothing to do with them beating the Bears in 2005. You'll get use to it.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bring on the snow, and go Saints. I just don't like the colts.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;990794 said:


> That bad taste has nothing to do with them beating the Bears in 2005. You'll get use to it.


I hope you slide into a ditch when you pull out of the subdivision on Monday night! I'm just going to drive right past you laughing!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;990843 said:


> I hope you slide into a ditch when you pull out of the subdivision on Monday night! I'm just going to drive right past you laughing!


I know better! Hows that new spreader working out?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

just sitting in my shop. Havent even looked at it yet. I havent had any time to mess with it. All I know is that its frikin huge


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;990866 said:


> just sitting in my shop. Havent even looked at it yet. I havent had any time to mess with it. All I know is that its frikin huge


Let me know if you need a hand tomorrow. I'm going in early, so I should get out around 1:30 or 2pm. I could swing by the shop!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice ,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe more ???


----------



## SnowMatt13

We'll see.
Something will change and we'll get 2" or we'll get 15"......


----------



## erkoehler

Still 36-48 hours away, an accurate forecast is out of the Question!


----------



## dlcs

I just read on NOAA that their is a 60% chance this strom track will stay the same.


----------



## stroker79

Lots of snow to do donuts in! I wish Tuesday was my day off so I can help my dads company or something lol.


----------



## ta3834bbl

copied from the NOAA weather site. We will see how many times it changes in the next day or two.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING.

* TIMING...FROM AROUND MIDNIGHT MONDAY NIGHT TO LATE WEDNESDAY
MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW AMOUNTS OF UP TO 10 INCHES MAY OCCUR IN 24
HOURS.


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like 2-4 pushes at least!


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;991382 said:


> Sounds like 2-4 pushes at least!


Kinda sounds that way, light pushes too. If it plays out like that this will be a dream storm.

Do you think we will have anything in the morning to plow/salt. Radar is lighting up to the west?


----------



## erkoehler

Everything I'm hearing is not till later tomorrow afternoon / evening.


----------



## the new boss 92

im hearing early tuesday all hell is going to break loose. but they have been saying this storm is on its way for a week and its been traking to our benfits in the world of snow plowing. any one buy salt from across sunny acres on north ave.? my buddie just got a new shop in there and one of the companys in there has a salt shead from hell that is stacked with pallets of salt. their pricing is 4.50+ tax a bag and its ice away or ice melt cant remember.


----------



## WilliamOak

lol, looks like everyone can untie the noose's finally. 
And I've done all I can to get you guys a big storm! My plow and mount are both off the truck and sold!


----------



## erkoehler

Its almost too good to be true!


----------



## metallihockey88

I'm hopin and prayin over here that we get this. Will be my first money of the year basically. Logged 6 hours this year after missin the whole month of december. Finally get to let that new diesel breath lol. Hope we all get 3 pushes in minimum


----------



## cplmac

the new boss 92;991465 said:


> any one buy salt from across sunny acres on north ave.? my buddie just got a new shop in there and one of the companys in there has a salt shead from hell that is stacked with pallets of salt. their pricing is 4.50+ tax a bag and its ice away or ice melt cant remember.


Is that down in West Chicago between Prince Crossing and Rt. 59? Looks like I better get the wing spring welded back on the plow stat.


----------



## the new boss 92

you got it cp, you get salt from them?


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;991473 said:


> I'm hopin and prayin over here that we get this. Will be my first money of the year basically. Logged 6 hours this year after missin the whole month of december. Finally get to let that new diesel breath lol. Hope we all get 3 pushes in minimum


im with ya on that one, gotta install a new smitch and inline fuse for my light bar tomarrow night and get some ballast in the bed!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Still sounding like we are going to get blasted:bluebounc:bluebounc I can't believe they have stuck with the same forecast so long, they usually are all wishy washy. Get everything fixed up and operating tip-top boys, your going to need it!:bluebounc

It starts tonight!


----------



## Midwest Pond

GL all.........


 its on!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

really i hope so.... I so need a good 30 hours of pushing


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey question at the bottom of every one's post's that have quotes how do i put them on my profile also??


----------



## Kubota 8540

Control panel. edit signature. 90 miles SW Chicago already have light snow.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

thank's and really wow it's coming early


----------



## nevrnf

Just put your stuff away. It is not going to snow. It will miss Chicago and be just a dusting.


----------



## the new boss 92

nope still on its way in, letting my truckwarm up for school and walk outside and there is colant everywere!


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;991722 said:


> nope still on its way in, letting my truckwarm up for school and walk outside and there is colant everywere!


Thanx comin for sure now lol. The hell wit school get that rig fixed


----------



## the new boss 92

im working on it now, split the bottolm hose WIDE open and blew all the colant everywere! getting flurries now though.


----------



## the new boss 92

Issued by The National Weather Service
Chicago, IL 
3:53 am CST, Mon., Feb. 8, 2010

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 AM CST WEDNESDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 AM CST WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 

* TIMING... ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP THIS EVENING AND CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING. THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EARLY EVENING. BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WITH NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN OPEN AREAS CAN BE EXPECTED TUESDAY NIGHT. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL BY TUESDAY NIGHT WILL GENERALLY BE IN THE 6 TO 12 INCH RANGE... WITH LOCALLY HIGHER TOTALS POSSIBLE... ESPECIALLY NEAR LAKE MICHIGAN. 

* HAZARDS... ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL WILL RESULT IN TRAVEL BECOMING DIFFICULT BY LATE TONIGHT. IN ADDITION TO THE FALLING SNOW... NORTHWEST WINDS WILL INCREASE TO 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 40 MPH TUESDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING... RESULTING IN SEVERE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW IN OPEN AREAS. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR GROUND BLIZZARD AND NEAR WHITE OUT CONDITIONS TO DEVELOP IN OUTLYING AREAS LATE TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING. 

* IMPACTS... SNOW IS LIKELY TO RESULT IN DETERIORATING ROAD CONDITIONS TONIGHT... WITH SNOWFALL LIKELY MAKING TRAVEL VERY DIFFICULT AND POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT. BOTH MORNING AND EVENING RUSH HOURS TUESDAY ARE LIKELY TO BE IMPACTED BY THIS STORM. AFTER THE SNOW ENDS TUESDAY NIGHT... BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL RESULT IN BLIZZARD OR NEAR GROUND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS IN OUTLYING AREAS MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. THE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL ALSO MAKE IT DIFFICULT FOR ROAD CREWS TO KEEP ROADS CLEAR OF SNOW. PERSONS FLYING INTO OR OUT OF CHICAGO AIRPORTS CAN ALSO EXPECT SIGNIFICANT DELAYS AND PROBABLY SOME CANCELLATIONS TUESDAY. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW IS ISSUED WHEN 8 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW IS FORECAST TO OCCUR IN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. THE HEAVY SNOW WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


oy yea i think we are in for a little fun tonight tomarrow and into wendsday morning!


----------



## metallihockey88

Doesn't sound too bad. Should be up and runnin in plenty of time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My buddy is a member to one of those on-line weather websites where you have to pay and he gets a detailed fax sent to house. Anyways this guy is usually pretty accurate. Todays update: 6pm to 3am Tues .50 to 1.50 inches. 3am to 10pm 4.5 to 5.5 inches. 10pm to 4am Wed 1 to 2 inches. Total 6 to 9!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

na 20 minuets and then bleed the colant system. total time with clean up right around 45 minuets. im hoping school will be closed tomarrow, i wanna plow all day tomarrowpayup driveways suck though at the end of it all, but im thinking ill have to get 2 runs in on driveways


----------



## ultimate plow

Pictures pictures pictures everyone! I hope we get 12" I dont care. Ill take 2" snowfalls anyday but what the hell we need a big one. Get ready for Zombie mode. Nopayuppayup


----------



## the new boss 92

^ i like your thinking!


----------



## KJ Cramer

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc it can't get here soon enough. The problem is now I got the itch, so despite the fact I'm not pushing, I wont be able to sleep from now until its all over.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree KJ! I keep looking at the radar' like thats going to help it get here quicker! Bring it.....


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;991865 said:


> Pictures pictures pictures everyone! I hope we get 12" I dont care. Ill take 2" snowfalls anyday but what the hell we need a big one. Get ready for Zombie mode. Nopayuppayup


Im in zombie mode....with another 10-14 coming here tuesday night...thanks for sharing the snow guys...i feel like i live in naperville....its snowing every other day here...its great...good luck with the storm...shiney side up


----------



## the new boss 92

wow its coming, looks like its going to do some sort of spining trick to!


----------



## ferdinand711

Pushin 2 Please;991908 said:


> I agree KJ! I keep looking at the radar' like thats going to help it get here quicker! Bring it.....


Maybe the snow dance will.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

here you go


----------



## KJ Cramer

There ya go, lmao, we'll call this :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc the snow dance, so come one people lets do the dance!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got the call, trucks done!


----------



## the new boss 92

i like this storm, noaa is saying 1-3 tonight, 3-7 tomarrow and not updated for tuesday night yet!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;991934 said:


> Just got the call, trucks done!


Congrats. Be easy on it


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;991934 said:


> Just got the call, trucks done!


just in time good to hear!wesport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;991934 said:


> Just got the call, trucks done!


Bet you can breathe a little easier now! Congrats!


----------



## erkoehler

Yes! Makes me realize the value of a backup /second truck.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;991934 said:


> Just got the call, trucks done!


Awesome... Good luck with it...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Ok doing the SNOW DANCE just hope it work's .:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ferdinand711

I'm with you:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

What are you guys seeing for when snow will start......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm hearing after midnight, but they all say something different! I also heard late this evening. There guessing at this point!


----------



## dlcs

Very light snow right now here.


----------



## the new boss 92

^ were are you located? im guessing snow will start at around 12 if not earlier, moving a little slower it looks like!


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;992113 said:


> ^ were are you located? im guessing snow will start at around 12 if not earlier, moving a little slower it looks like!


Sterling, IL , northwest IL about 100 miles straight west of you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well i just changed my fuel filters, oil change , flipping my cutting edge and waiting for this !!!!!


----------



## snowman79

tommy boy on 9 said it should be light snow around 5 or 6pm in the western subs....which will gradually become heavier as the night goes on...1-3 by morning.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Libertyville area will start seeing snow on the ground by 10pm....... I figure i'll be heading out at 2-3 to begin the drive that will end on Weds.


----------



## anj4ever6236

There is not one flake or cloud here. Sunny with a high of 50*


----------



## erkoehler

31* in Barrington, just picked up the truck!


----------



## erkoehler

The new250 is sweet!


----------



## Kubota 8540

THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.








But the good news is ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO NOON CST WEDNESDAY...


----------



## the new boss 92

oh its still in effect! got my hose all done and i have to get colant in a sec and then install a switch and inline fuse and we will be ready to rock and roll!


----------



## jblatti13

koehler, u get a new truck? lets see some pics. i been looking at the new 250's


----------



## the new boss 92

it may slow down over us in the middle, im getting excited!


----------



## erkoehler

No, I want one though! Sticker was 58k


jblatti13;992259 said:


> koehler, u get a new truck? lets see some pics. i been looking at the new 250's


----------



## jblatti13

58???? wowwww. maybe ill get lucky and itll snow for 5 days straight and i can make the down payment!


----------



## erkoehler

I don't know what they actually sell for......I know my buddy paid high 40s for a loaded Chevy duramax


----------



## KJ Cramer

NOAA for my area has a range of 9"-19," thats up from this morning, but they also moved the start time back to 9pm for me. This storm has slowed up, which is good it'll just take longer to get here!


----------



## the new boss 92

got the call to go out at 530, fluid film on the plow we are ready to go!!!!


----------



## Mark13

Light snow in Marengo/Union and Crystal Lake.


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing in Bloomingdale, just killed some time checking out Sunrise Chevrolet and Joe cotton Ford....found a pretty nice 06 ram 1500 Mega cab with new 8ft western. Too bad it wasn't a 2500.......


----------



## Chipmunk

Just got my wings fixed and attached to the plow, bring it on Mother Nature.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Honestly, looking at the radar this storm looks like another 2" dud. Hope there is more yet to develop.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;992476 said:


> Nothing in Bloomingdale, just killed some time checking out Sunrise Chevrolet and Joe cotton Ford....found a pretty nice 06 ram 1500 Mega cab with new 8ft western. Too bad it wasn't a 2500.......


you were like 2 seconds from my house, i seen that ram at joe cotton. i stopped and looked, but to much$ for to little truck. had a nice blade though.


----------



## metallihockey88

Kubota 8540;992538 said:


> Honestly, looking at the radar this storm looks like another 2" dud. Hope there is more yet to develop.


Ahh perfect reverse psychology. I like it lol


----------



## Kubota 8540

Personally I'd like to see 20" of wet and heavy, but looking at the radar it doesn't look impressive.

NWS just upped their predicted totals for my area. Totals of 6-12"

Tonight: Snow. Low around 23. East southeast wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Tuesday: Snow and areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 28. East wind 10 to 15 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Tuesday Night: Snow and areas of blowing snow before midnight, then snow likely and areas of blowing snow after midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 18. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 15 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


----------



## erkoehler

My guess is ten inches.


----------



## the new boss 92

i have 13 inches all said and done


----------



## 3311

8.5 is my guess


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say no more than 9"


----------



## the new boss 92

snowing in carol stream now


----------



## erkoehler

Figured I'd put in some time working on the logo, really neglected doing anything for the past few weeks.

I just need to update the email address to [email protected]

-Still need to change the color of the word "and".


----------



## the new boss 92

looks good ek


----------



## metallihockey88

I like it. Cool font on the lettering


----------



## erkoehler

The "shape" of the logo is going to be like this, and these will be the colors.

The wording will be in the original locations......this takes alot more work than I thought!


----------



## erkoehler

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/ctd/1592120706.html

This is the identical truck I looked at today and it was sweet! 58k was sticker on the new one....wonder what a new one actually sells for! Less than 20k hit for 50,000 miles......thought the used one would be cheaper!


----------



## Bird21

Nice logo, but I would love to know where are there Mountains in Illinois. Cause I would love to go snowmobiling there!!


----------



## dlcs

I don't know about you guys but I feel a dud coming on, this strom was suppose to take off this evening, so far its all moving towards the northwest. I am 2 hrs west of the city so the radar should be filling in by now here and moving east. They dropped our snow totals down to 4-7". Wait and see o guess.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;992687 said:


> Nice logo, but I would love to know where are there Mountains in Illinois. Cause I would love to go snowmobiling there!!


Close your eyes and dream, cause it will never happen in IL!!!!


----------



## Bird21

Be patient Grasshopper the snow is coming!!!!!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

got an on the ground in streator time for bed everyone be safe out there


----------



## hi_octane

:redbounce


----------



## Midwest Pond

ER......your white car is still there......just an fyi........

.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;992733 said:


> ER......your white car is still there......just an fyi........
> 
> .


Maybe I'll give it a new hiding spot this storm


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I have some chain we could pull it to the back of the lot and leave it


----------



## erkoehler

niko3772;992855 said:


> I have some chain we could pull it to the back of the lot and leave it


Not necessary, they'll get it moved eventually. I like that account, gotta play by the rules


----------



## Kubota 8540

Got an inch on the ground in Marseilles, already spray and burnt it off, I need more snow? :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I'm going to go grab about 4 hours sleep and then head out


----------



## kolkie05

Looks like this is the one we've been waiting for gentleman!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Time to Pre-Sleep


----------



## Donny O.

erkoehler;992874 said:


> I'm going to go grab about 4 hours sleep and then head out


same here heading to bed and get up about 5ish and go clear some businesses then go to work.....probably leave there early and go back to plowing. bad thing is my full time job is about an hour drive from home....more when snowing. maybe time for a sick day.


----------



## erkoehler

Slowly but surely its closing in on radar.....


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;992919 said:


> Slowly but surely its closing in on radar.....


Sent you a PM btw.


----------



## the new boss 92

ill give it till about 3 330 max, the winds are picking up though for sure. hopefully we get a mini blizzard!


----------



## REAPER

You all talked it away.

Not even any falling here right now and is only a dusting on the ground!


----------



## stroker79

Cville has a solid half inch and coming down at a good clip. Schaumburg has a little less on the ground but coming down pretty good as well. Drive and plow safe yalls! I'll be staring out the window quite a bit I'm sure lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing decently in Bloomingdale now. About half inch on the ground.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Well im not impressed


----------



## REAPER

Still got dust here. Neighbors blacktop drive has bare spots.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Radar still looks unimpressive, 2 1/2 " on the ground in Marseilles, looks like the heaviest will be out of here by noon? I think it went south again?


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;992996 said:


> Still got dust here. Neighbors blacktop drive has bare spots.


Not what I wanted to hear! Heading up to the shop now, still need to load salt in the truck. Hopefully by then it will be close to 2".


----------



## erkoehler

Kubota 8540;992998 said:


> Radar still looks unimpressive, 2 1/2 " on the ground in Marseilles, looks like the heaviest will be out of here by noon? I think it went south again?


They were and still are saying 1-3 by 7am......4-6 during the day. Hopefully they didn't blow it again!


----------



## dlcs

We were suppose to have 4" by now, maybe 2".


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i have an inch on the ground in lockport and headed out now..

good luck to every one be careful and be safe... happy pushing:saluteayupwesport


----------



## ultimate plow

about an inch in Lake in the hills/algonquin. Be outta here by 430. 7.4" im thinking.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Weather service just told us 2" on ground by 7am...heaviest snow between noon and 3 pm...up to an inch per hour falling at that time...gonna be all over by 9 am tomorrow morning. Good luck everyone, be safe and make that $$$$. =)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

NW Snow Removal;993015 said:


> Weather service just told us 2" on ground by 7am...heaviest snow between noon and 3 pm...up to an inch per hour falling at that time...gonna be all over by 9 am tomorrow morning. Good luck everyone, be safe and make that $$$$. =)


9am ?! I was hoping for midnight  That way we could get it all cleaned up for morning


----------



## metallihockey88

Bout an inch down out here and comin down pretty good. Headin out be safe everyone


----------



## Bird21

A marathon snow event. Very little down now mabey an inch. Let it snow Let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donny O.

pretty close to 2" here in south central wisconsin....so heading out to do some buisnesses then off to work in Rockford. at work we get to use their trucks to plow the lot. 2010 2500HD's with a boss v blade.


----------



## the new boss 92

is this stuff going to fall any faster?


----------



## anj4ever6236

already 2 inches here and falling pretty good


----------



## Mark13

I think the worlds smallest snowflakes are what's falling here in Woodstock. Going to take forever to get anything at this rate.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm in round Lake and its coming down good now.


----------



## metallihockey88

Got a good 3in on my driveway right now and comin down hard. Very windy too


----------



## Mark13

Worlds smallest snowflakes in Woodstock. Not coming down very hard and next to no wind. Might have 2" if I'm lucky.


----------



## toby4492

Snowflakes are very small here also. Several small lake effect bands came through earlier this morning where flakes were much larger and it snowed heavily in 3-5 minute spurts. 3" or so here so far. Lake effect is supposed to become a factor again later this afternoon. 8"-10" forcasted so we will have to see what the day brings.


----------



## erkoehler

Round one complete, going to check the first account we did. Probably start the route again by 11am


----------



## GMC99

Where the F**k is this heavy snow they have been ranting about? I've got maybe 3 inches at best in carol stream...... WTF is the deal!!


----------



## billzrx7

it all went south of us again, ohio is getting hammered right now


----------



## KJ Cramer

Out at 6 back now for a bite, then out again. we prolly only got 3-3.5 so far, but its a back spinning according to the radar! Coming down here hard now and wind is blowing pretty hard. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## snowman79

in marengo its snowing decent but anything that was plowed and salted the snow is just melting and not sticking nemore..its so bright out its almost like the suns out...and it isnt windy at all.


----------



## affekonig

I just watched Skilling at lunch and he says to expect a good dump still. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Glad you guys are getting some! 

We went out about 530am to get a few lots done by morning. They had right around 2inches from last night. Now those lots are totally covered with about 3-4 more inches. Total so far starting last night til now is around 6 inches. We are gonna eat and take a nap then head out about 4pm and probably be out til midnight or later. payup


----------



## metallihockey88

Hasn't let up here much. Finished my second push. Little over 4in here I'd say


----------



## the new boss 92

i had 2 inches in carol stream 2.5 in west chicago. the flakes here are like large rain drops! well from the radar we are going to get a break anad then we get to go back out around 6 or so!


----------



## Midwest Pond

had easily 5-6" in Mundelein today........cannot wait for it to begin again........

.


----------



## the new boss 92

going back out when we get the hour 2 hour beak to do the condos we have and then nap time!


----------



## GMC99

How are you guys plowing twice? Theres 3 inches??? I can't believe they shut the airports down for this! Somebody dropped the ball big time! Where's the heavy snow? Looks like flurries to me


----------



## erkoehler

GMC99;993542 said:


> How are you guys plowing twice? Theres 3 inches??? I can't believe they shut the airports down for this! Somebody dropped the ball big time! Where's the heavy snow? Looks like flurries to me


Two inch trigger and we easily have 4 inches.


----------



## metallihockey88

Got a solid 6 out here and still comin down


----------



## affekonig

Ah, finally got the call. Ducking out of work early. Whew, this one had me thinking I wasn't getting out for a while there.


----------



## erkoehler

Heavy snow is here!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Heavy snow ha I wish. It better get here sonn. Or is it still coming


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;993542 said:


> How are you guys plowing twice? Theres 3 inches??? I can't believe they shut the airports down for this! Somebody dropped the ball big time! Where's the heavy snow? Looks like flurries to me


Im with you there. Was out for one run this morning and dropped salt. Traffic lanes are still wet, parking spots have some accumulation, but cant do anything til they leave for the day.

It been a light snow all day, seems to be some swirling and maybe some lake effect on the radar, but i still cant see we get anything close to 12". At least where im at.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Someone let me know what skilling says at 5


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I'm interested in what Skilling has to say as well. I want to see how much back pedaling he will do


----------



## erkoehler

Sullivan what do you have down there? We have at least 6 up here


----------



## stroker79

It's been coming down pretty good for the last hour and a half in glenview. We easily have 6 inches here.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down the hardest it has all day. Were at about 8in right now. Got kinda hosed today so a little pissed right now. Hope everyones doin better


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'd say 3-4". Its been a crappy storm at best.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still have areas with grass poking thru. Wanted to go snowmobiling tonight but there isn't enough for that even


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;993768 said:


> Still have areas with grass poking thru. Wanted to go snowmobiling tonight but there isn't enough for that even


My buddies are heading out riding, should be decent with the snow we have.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I tore up some grass when I tried to take mine out 
at about 4


----------



## erkoehler

Wish there was a way to post pics from my phone, we are at minimum of 1" per hour right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tommy says the best is yet to come tonight

plus another rounding coming saturday, maybe 4-6.....


----------



## erkoehler

When is it supposed to stop?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

april 15th............y whats the hurry


----------



## the new boss 92

snow on my birthday saturday would be bad ass


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Feeling a bit better after seeing Skilling. Its gonna come down pretty good on the South side soon.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sully let's hope so going to bed for about 2or 3. Then maybe I wake up to another 4 inches


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;993757 said:


> Comin down the hardest it has all day. Were at about 8in right now. Got kinda hosed today so a little pissed right now. Hope everyones doin better


by a hydro line?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;993900 said:


> Sully let's hope so going to bed for about 2or 3. Then maybe I wake up to another 4 inches


I should sleep, but I can't. So I might just take the sled out for a bit.:bluebounc


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;993901 said:


> by a hydro line?


Naw only got to do 3 of my 4 lots this mornin then watched the company I sub for trucks doin my lots all day. Waitin for my call to go out tonight. Was hopin to get in another push during the day but oh well. Was nice to see some real snow finally. That diesel is a tank love it


----------



## the new boss 92

my dad had the identical truck like yours only long bed and it hadsomelow end nuts behind it for sure!


----------



## REAPER

metallihockey88;993917 said:


> Naw only got to do 3 of my 4 lots this mornin then watched the company I sub for trucks doin my lots all day. Waitin for my call to go out tonight. Was hopin to get in another push during the day but oh well. Was nice to see some real snow finally. That diesel is a tank love it


I hate companies that do that kind of crap. Hopefully next year you can find another company to push for because that is total BS.

I got 2 pushes and will be going out in the early morning again. 
With the winds they are talking about will probably be out sometime tomorrow as well.

The way this snow fell it has been a long a$$ day thats for sure. We are getting whats left of the wrap around now but it still seems to be a real light snow. No heavy stuff thats for sure.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I my have to steal that sled one day lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;993991 said:


> I my have to steal that sled one day lol


Whenever. Also have a buddy down the street with one that people can ride if he is not using it.


----------



## Bird21

Still coming down in Lake Zurich and pretty good in Lincolnshire. Full plow again at 1am. Skilling called for 4-6 more here by 1 ish


----------



## Midwest Pond

it was a light snow, but it had alot of moisture in it...... it was blue

still snowing a nice clip in Mundelein/Libertyville........ on 3rd run......... 4th will be final cleanup in mid morning

payup

.


----------



## the new boss 92

its blowing like a sob in carol stream. going back out at 12


----------



## clncut

Midwest Pond;994141 said:


> it was a light snow, but it had alot of moisture in it...... it was blue
> 
> still snowing a nice clip in Mundelein/Libertyville........ on 3rd run......... 4th will be final cleanup in mid
> 
> .


I'm glad on not the only who saw blue. I thought I was seeing things for a minute!


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;993926 said:


> my dad had the identical truck like yours only long bed and it hadsomelow end nuts behind it for sure!


If you think the 6.0 has some low end, you'd like to drive a Cummins with a 5 or 6spd manual behind it. Talk about some low end torque.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;994194 said:


> its blowing like a sob in carol stream. going back out at 12


Yea it was a blizzard out here the last few hours. Walk out of tyhe gas station and the snow has almost stopped. Gonna be a fun morning. Lots all 4+in with some drifts. Don't even wanna think about the tops of the garages. Usually double the snow up there and huge drifts. Get a nap everyone time for cleanups


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;994227 said:


> If you think the 6.0 has some low end, you'd like to drive a Cummins with a 5 or 6spd manual behind it. Talk about some low end torque.


You don't gotta tell me. Its my first diesel so just blown away wit the extra power in general. My buddy has my exact truck in an 09 wit the 5.4 and said how heavy the snow was and how his truck was laboring. I just laughed and said never notice any load at all lol he wasn't happy. Been kickin himself for not gettin a diesel since he brought that truck home. All of a sudden snow is back with a vengence


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;994227 said:


> If you think the 6.0 has some low end, you'd like to drive a Cummins with a 5 or 6spd manual behind it. Talk about some low end torque.


funny you mention that, i want a 12v 6speed so bad, just have to find the right one!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;994238 said:


> You don't gotta tell me. Its my first diesel so just blown away wit the extra power in general. My buddy has my exact truck in an 09 wit the 5.4 and said how heavy the snow was and how his truck was laboring. I just laughed and said never notice any load at all lol he wasn't happy. Been kickin himself for not gettin a diesel since he brought that truck home. All of a sudden snow is back with a vengence


i hear ya im going back out in a few i have 2 commercials i havent been to sence 9 this morning, got tp make them look pretty.manager told me he wants it done 3 times i said i can do it 4 and he said i think 3 will do it


----------



## erkoehler

2 hour power nap and back out.....


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;994238 said:


> You don't gotta tell me. Its my first diesel so just blown away wit the extra power in general. My buddy has my exact truck in an 09 wit the 5.4 and said how heavy the snow was and how his truck was laboring. I just laughed and said never notice any load at all lol he wasn't happy. Been kickin himself for not gettin a diesel since he brought that truck home. All of a sudden snow is back with a vengence


x2 about not noticing snow with a diesel. A friend of mine has a smarty tuned 6.7 cummins with an 8' unimount on it. Truck has no idea there's a blade on it when my truck is working it's tail off.



the new boss 92;994239 said:


> funny you mention that, i want a 12v 6speed so bad, just have to find the right one!


You might have a very hard time finding a 12v with a 6spd behind it. Might have better luck with a 12v and a 5spd though.  lol

I'm looking at getting a 05-07 Common Rail 5.9 with a G56 (6spd manual) behind it.


----------



## the new boss 92

well i found a couple with the 6 speed, was swapped and they wanted 2 grand tomuch at the time and now that i have the cash or should i say ably to get a loan, i cant find one!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Good choice on trucks Mark. My next truck will be a common rail 3500 six speed. 

Blowing like crazy here and snowing pretty hard. Going to bed til 4am and then cleanup. Be safe everyone! Saw 2 semi's about wreck in front of me because of black ice on I-70 earlier.


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;994299 said:


> well i found a couple with the 6 speed, was swapped and they wanted 2 grand tomuch at the time and now that i have the cash or should i say ably to get a loan, i cant find one!


Put a ZF6 behind a warmed up 12v. 



ohiogreenworks;994301 said:


> Good choice on trucks Mark. My next truck will be a common rail 3500 six speed.


My next truck will be the same ^, or I have my eye on a very nice Dmax.


----------



## the new boss 92

i also wouldnt mind a dmax, looking to pick up another truck and blade this summer anf rehabbing it for next winter! 45 minuets till go time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;994313 said:


> i also wouldnt mind a dmax, looking to pick up another truck and blade this summer anf rehabbing it for next winter!


I thought about buying a nice older diesel and a decent used blade and redoing it all and making it nice again, then I decided that I was done messing with "old" stuff and worrying about it. I'll just spend more money and buy stuff that's only a couple years old.


----------



## metallihockey88

alright boys got some early unofficial snow totals over here at my house in skokie. first one is off a table in the backyard right behind the house, kinda under an overhang just a hair under 10in and the other one is on the walkway in front of our hot tub in the yard just under 13in. dont think it was a drifted since it was smooth all the way to the tub. so can even split the difference and say were at 11 1/2in at 7pm today and still snowin since. not too bad, thank god for that lake effect 
just did buncha drives in my neighborhood so time for a nap, gotta be out at 3am. hope everyones still doin well wit no breakdowns out there payup


----------



## the new boss 92

Mark13;994317 said:


> I thought about buying a nice older diesel and a decent used blade and redoing it all and making it nice again, then I decided that I was done messing with "old" stuff and worrying about it. I'll just spend more money and buy stuff that's only a couple years old.


i like your thinking about the new stuff, but i just cant spend 30grand on a truck and throw a plow on it, dont get me wrong i like to ride in style but i dont want to ruin a badd ass truck over some white stuff. but a nice older truck i would deff rebuild and put a whoppin on it!


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;994318 said:


> alright boys got some early unofficial snow totals over here at my house in skokie. first one is off a table in the backyard right behind the house, kinda under an overhang just a hair under 10in and the other one is on the walkway in front of our hot tub in the yard just under 13in. dont think it was a drifted since it was smooth all the way to the tub. so can even split the difference and say were at 11 1/2in at 7pm today and still snowin since. not too bad, thank god for that lake effect
> just did buncha drives in my neighborhood so time for a nap, gotta be out at 3am. hope everyones still doin well wit no breakdowns out there payup


my plow was acting up earlier till i get pissed off and ramed it into a curb and it wokring fine after that. gotta open her up after this storm and clean the screen in the pump im thinking!


----------



## the new boss 92

truck is warming up, back out we go for a couple ours get some rest and start at 6 again


----------



## stroker79

I hit a deer! I was in my out to help a member here so I had my plow on and in v and a deer ran right in front of me! Everything is fine. Infact I barely felt anything but I saw a dismembered leg go in the air and my truck is covered in fur. Haha


----------



## REAPER

Time to make the donuts!


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy snow. Roads are a mess and my lots have over 6in. 45min lot just took me almist 2 hours. Gonna be a long day.finally make some dough


----------



## erkoehler

1 lot left in Bartlett and I'm done!


----------



## erkoehler

Went out at 3am Tuesday, just got home at 7am Wednesday!

I'd say that was a great storm!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3 condos left then sleep all day. I'm beat. This snow is taking much longer then tuesday


----------



## SnowMatt13

I got 14" measured by the McHenry Co./Lake Co. Border
Round Lake reported 12.5" and Antioch reported 14" also


----------



## KJ Cramer

Well That was fun; when is the next one???


----------



## snowman79

how about that earthquake....pretty weird huh


----------



## Mark13

snowman79;994561 said:


> how about that earthquake....pretty weird huh


I didn't feel it, I only know about it because US 99.5 is having a great time with it, lol.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Yeah, WTF is up with the quake, didn't know or feel anything about it until I started seeing it on Facebook, I was up at 4 plowing snow... nothin. Wasn't there one a couple years ago there as well?


----------



## snowman79

i felt it for sure, my girlfriend woke me up and was like do you hear that and feel that....i thought i was dreaming..its lasted like 10-15 seconds or more and the whole house shook....it was really loud too. Pretty weird, and yea it happened in 2008 also. I guess this earthquake happened in an area where there was thought to not be a fault line.


----------



## ultimate plow

Yea I was out plowing docks hitting 2ft drifts. Thats prolly why I didnt feel the quake. lol. We went out about 3 and I was hearing on the radio there was a quake. WTF. lol


----------



## FEFMedia

snowman79;994561 said:


> how about that earthquake....pretty weird huh


I dont know. I was to busy bouncing off curbs to notice it  payup


----------



## FEFMedia

Ok.. since I am at my day job.. still very little sleep. I am going to admit it.. Im tired.. I need a nights full sleep.. and lets go again! I hit break even point.. All expenses paid.. plow,, lights.. etc etc.. so its all gravey from now on..


----------



## metallihockey88

FEFMedia;994617 said:


> I dont know. I was to busy bouncing off curbs to notice it  payup


Guess I wasn't the only one lol. All the cheap wooden stakes they put out got broken off already. Knew it was there but thought I was far enough out but wasn't. Smoke the tip of an island and broke both my headlight housing. Quick trip to the 7-11 for a roll of duct tape and were good now. One hell of a push all lots had at least 6in on em hope this weekend pans out too


----------



## Midwest Pond

(standing on hood of truck letting out battlecry)

.MORE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!! :yow!:


----------



## REAPER

snowman79;994561 said:


> how about that earthquake....pretty weird huh


I was sitting on the toilet and felt/heard it. The cats jumped and ran to the basement. 
I wasn't sure what he heck it was at 1st because the city plows were in the neighborhood and I thought one of em hit something.

Got another full plow in. One of the lots I do tho I had to call for the loader as the drifts were as tall as my hood and I was not about to burn another trans up this year over doing it.

My favorite sidewalk. :crying:
Look at corner of building. It is over 3 feet against the wall.









Right next to the sign there was some bare pavement. You can see it is about a foot behind it. Then see the freaking drift against building. Most of it I can get with the plow but There is a bunch against the doors that has to be hand shoveled.









I made 1 push threw the drifts to get a idea. It still has to be pushed back about 10 feet against those big piles. That is why I called for a loader because I am not gonna break my truck again.









These were about 3 feet where I broke the pile. Again by the time I got to the piles where it had to go snow was up to my hood.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Earth Quake*

I felt it BIG time. Woke me up from a deep sleep, knocked stuff off dressers and such. Crazy, you would think we were in California for a minute.


----------



## erkoehler

OK, got a few hour nap.......whens the next snow?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Still out one of our places has drifts half way up the garage door and 9 are like that.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Felt the quake...then made my own bouncing off curbs! Chances of snow this weekend I hear....payup


----------



## KJ Cramer

Glad to see I wasn't the only one finding islands and curbs the hard way. I plow the cracker barrel up here and they have got one of the worst lots for a plow guy. The curbs aren't very tall (2" maybe 3" just enough to make you cringe) and they have a ton of islands and pennisulas in their lot. Usually I know where they all are and can see them, but with the drifting I had to determine where they were by feel, and the fact there was a lamp post or a tree on all of them.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Well went out at 5am and just got home. Going to bed for a few hours. Pretty good storm for us. Anyone down by orland check out the value city by chance? Interested in how our replacements did lol.


----------



## snowman79

tommy boy says friday into saturday....1-3 maybe...and they are watching early next week for a potential storm again.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ohiogreenworks;994882 said:


> Well went out at 5am and just got home. Going to bed for a few hours. Pretty good storm for us. Anyone down by orland check out the value city by chance? Interested in how our replacements did lol.


Yeah, I plowed the Taco Bell that is up against the Value city lot. I took a couple pics for you. The first two were at about 4:00 am this morning and the last two were at about 10:30am this morning. I think they did a great job getting a replacement! It's nice to see that your easily replaceable! :laughing:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Good work Ryan. I think it looks great! I would give the guys doing it a raise, oh wait they probably won't get paid! I wonder if they plowed up by the building


----------



## erkoehler

Lot looking good there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i'll being by there tonight doing clean ups, i'll check it out....screw those ........s. may drop the blade the wrong way by mistake


----------



## Midwest Pond

(looks both before saying this)


Is it wrong to add a little extra snow to a driveway to a person who refused to pay you after the last big snow. They called in the middle of the night, got plowed, then refused to pay. Saw him shoveling last night, wonder if could shovel his apron today?


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;995231 said:


> (looks both before saying this)
> 
> Is it wrong to add a little extra snow to a driveway to a person who refused to pay you after the last big snow. They called in the middle of the night, got plowed, then refused to pay. Saw him shoveling last night, wonder if could shovel his apron today?


Sure. Your simply refunding a service the guy apparently changed his mind about and didn't need. You'd just be cheating him if you didn't lol


----------



## GMC99

One hell of a way to end our dry spell!! Had a few lots over in lombard and got stuck trying to open up the entrances! Went out at 9 P.M last night and didn't get home until 1 P.M today! We had to use the front end loader to get about 20 buses un-stuck from a bus garage we do in villa park!! Crazy! Any of you guys have an extra set of headlights for a western you want to sell? Broke both off last night!


----------



## Mark13

GMC99;995251 said:


> One hell of a way to end our dry spell!! Had a few lots over in lombard and got stuck trying to open up the entrances! Went out at 9 P.M last night and didn't get home until 1 P.M today! We had to use the front end loader to get about 20 buses un-stuck from a bus garage we do in villa park!! Crazy! Any of you guys have an extra set of headlights for a western you want to sell? Broke both off last night!


How did you manage to break both lights off? lol

Back dragging under a semi trailer?


----------



## GMC99

Mark13;995257 said:


> How did you manage to break both lights off? lol
> 
> Back dragging under a semi trailer?


LOL... have you ever hit one of those "whoopdie doos" on the road at about 40 mph and your plow flies up and flys back down? Well I did and both headlights cracked off in the back.. thank God for zip ties and duct tape!


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;995257 said:


> How did you manage to break both lights off? lol
> 
> Back dragging under a semi trailer?


Lol it happens. Broke both of mine off last night clipping an island I misjudged under the drifting. Little 3am run to the 7-11 and some duct tape did the trick lol. Ill be gettin new housings for mine tommorow. Ill ask my plow guy if he's got any nice used ones if you want


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;995231 said:


> (looks both before saying this)
> 
> Is it wrong to add a little extra snow to a driveway to a person who refused to pay you after the last big snow. They called in the middle of the night, got plowed, then refused to pay. Saw him shoveling last night, wonder if could shovel his apron today?


that a boy......


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok I've taken a good nap now Im ready for the next storm... did i hear friday??? or saturday???:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

niko3772;995449 said:


> ok I've taken a good nap now Im ready for the next storm... did i hear friday??? or saturday???:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Agree! Niko, I think I saw you turning north on Wolf Rd. from 191st around 11ish? I went south in my 350.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like another round coming our way Sunday! I did my part washed the plows and trucks and took the blades off changing oil in the GMC tomorrow.


----------



## erkoehler

Took a couple pics during this storm, overall it went AWESOME!


----------



## the new boss 92

god i hope another round before i collect this cheack, ill be collecting well oer a grand again for this last storm and the little one we hade next week!


----------



## the new boss 92

ek is that doug working a snow shift again? lol jk doug glad to see your still doing a little plowing!


----------



## erkoehler

more...............


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;995556 said:


> Took a couple pics during this storm, overall it went AWESOME!


Get any pics of the deer fur on that truck in the last pic? lol


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;995568 said:


> Get any pics of the deer fur on that truck in the last pic? lol


No pics of the fur:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;995566 said:


> *ek is that doug working a snow shift again?* lol jk doug glad to see your still doing a little plowing!


Yes sir.....he came out to play last night wesport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

er that is one beautiful rig!


----------



## Bird21

Wow good storm!! T and M from 1am till we finished I love the over 8" events. Skilling says more systems on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21;995584 said:


> Wow good storm!! T and M from 1am till we finished I love the over 8" events. Skilling says more systems on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


According to Skillet Head there lined up to get us every couple days!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;995582 said:


> er that is one beautiful rig!


I like it........... 

Here are a few more pics that I downloaded......the piles are now taller than my truck!


----------



## Bird21

Went out on the snowmobile today, the trails are really pretty good. Went drift busting around Wauconda and found some 4-5' deep ones. Really nice to be able ride from the house and not have to drive 7 hours North. Sucks for the UP economy though nobodys going North when the snow is good South.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great pics! I'm looking to get a 9'2" V. I love them!


----------



## Bird21

I love the 9'2" Vs, I have 2 now and gonna add some more next year.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;995613 said:


> Great pics! I'm looking to get a 9'2" V. I love them!


That one is a 8.2v, I want to add wings to this one once it fits the budget


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;995610 said:


> Went out on the snowmobile today, the trails are really pretty good. Went drift busting around Wauconda and found some 4-5' deep ones. Really nice to be able ride from the house and not have to drive 7 hours North. Sucks for the UP economy though nobodys going North when the snow is good South.


Over off Bonner Rd. there were some nice ones right off the road/trail!


----------



## KJ Cramer

How many miles did you guys put on plowing. This last storm I have right around 300, that includes the obvious travel between accounts, and that is from Tuesday morning thru this afternoon when all was finished up. I thought it would be more, a friend of mine says thats alot and that I travel too much ( according to mapquest 42 miles round trip for all travel between accounts one time) which would leave 174 of actual plowing miles and 126miles of travel for the last entire storm. On a one push storm I avg 72 miles and again 42 of its travel and 30 is plowing. What do you guys think?


----------



## metallihockey88

forgot my damn camera at home this morning. used it to take pics of the snow totals at my house and forgot to put it back in my truck. used my phone though to take a picture of the one parking garage i do, most miserable lot ever. small picture but you can get the idea. takes forever, absurd amount of obstacles. theres 15 light poles and 5 of those huge caged in a/c units that cant have any snow around them even thought the morons that did it during the day yesterday buried them.best part is at night all those lights and none are turned on, clipped my old truck a few times on em, way more careful with the new one. enjoy


----------



## the new boss 92

were is that first picture taken ek?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;995635 said:


> were is that first picture taken ek?


The one of Doug's truck? That was in Round Lake Beach, IL.


----------



## dlcs

Whats everyone hearing for weekend snows? The latest I heard was snow Fri/Fri night 1-3". Sat night into Sun moderate accums. and now possible snow Mon. Seems very optimistic but I'm dying to have a month like December for February.


----------



## dlcs

I wish NOAA would stop posting snow totals for areas other than where their offices are. They said my area had 3.2" of snow at 9:00am yeasterday. News flash NOAA, we had closer to seven in many areas. Their computer systems are so far off. Just like when they try to graph rain totals, they are usually way off, its alwasy off by at least a .5" too much.


----------



## erkoehler

NOAA and ABC7 both sound like not much snow for the area........


----------



## the new boss 92

the one were the guy is snow blowing looks like its in bloomingdale area


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;995661 said:


> the one were the guy is snow blowing looks like its in bloomingdale area


Think that was an account in Mundelein, IL


----------



## stroker79

The one with the massive wall of snow, yeah, yours truely stacked that! Lol

thanks Eric for the oppertunity. It was fun!

I still have deer fur on my truck, lol


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;995706 said:


> The one with the massive wall of snow, yeah, yours truely stacked that! Lol
> 
> thanks Eric for the oppertunity. It was fun!
> 
> I still have deer fur on my truck, lol


Went back to that first lot after you left and had drifts in a few spots already!

Finally made it to bed about 8 am, and it was AMAZING:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

I beleive it. The drifts are only going to get taller the taller the poles
get. Bring it. Lol


----------



## dlcs

Yeh, computer models are again pulling the Saturday storm back into the same track as the one a couple of days ago. I'm sure it will change again. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was cracking up how disappointed I was to see Sat/Sun maybe not happening......

Plow guys are Addicts........ can't get enough, its like free money


:yow!:


----------



## erkoehler

It would be awesome to get in a pattern of every 2-3 days.


----------



## dlcs

John Dee says next weekend maybe another clipper type storm for us. 


Most people see snow flakes as a pita, but I see them as dollar bills falling from the sky. I become more addcited at the end of the season, for the most part(with exceptions) its easy money.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Couple of pics from the last storm. A few before and after shots


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A few more before and after shots. Along with one of the truck. I have more pics and a few videos that I will try to get posted up soon.


----------



## the new boss 92

sullivan i thought you had a v blade for some reason, great job though!


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully that storm can shift a bit further North so that we can get in to that 2-5" range they are calling for.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling didnt sound too hopeful

Sullivan....nice pics, nice job


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;996056 said:


> sullivan i thought you had a v blade for some reason, great job though!


Nope! Just a good old fashioned straight blade. I figure that if the snow is that bad, I'll just start bringing the machines out to move the snow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A couple more of the truck and me opening up a path into the farm. Had to get the semi in there. Its hard to see, but the drifts were up to my windows. The entrance way was buried. There are some huge tire ruts in it so it was a bit difficult to get it cleaned up nice


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A few more of the drifts and the road.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i caught the earthquake happening


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Cool footage of the earthquake. Also must be nice ot have enough work to keep you out till the wee hours. I was already home sleeping UNTIL I was shaken out of bed.


----------



## Midwest Pond

great footage of EarthQuake...... I was crossing across a major road and it made a "Boom" noise, then the rattling....... I stopped, got out and was checking out my plow and front end.......I thought I hit a chuck of ice or drift or something, I was 26 hours into plowing. I was a little tired by that time.

.


----------



## 84deisel

Heres my before and after shots.I do this lot by nyself by the way.


----------



## 84deisel

Made some little piles also.


----------



## erkoehler

Washed the truck and plow. Also took off the salter and plow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey ER, are you looking for a truck? If so, I saw a clean F250 crew cab short bed with a 7.3 diesel and 128,000 miles for sale by my house. Not sure on price but its a nice truck. Lariat edition but it is a blue/green color on outside. I can get the number if your interested and or a picture of it


----------



## erkoehler

Depending on price maybe, I'd like something with under 100k, but for the right price!


----------



## the new boss 92

any more storms coming in in the next week or so? would be nice to keep up a good pattern for the rest of the month, now i just got that itch!


----------



## snowman79

hey sullivan and ER i might be intersted in that truck if ER you dont want it. Depending on the price of course.


----------



## erkoehler

snowman79;997268 said:


> hey sullivan and ER i might be intersted in that truck if ER you dont want it. Depending on the price of course.


Price is key!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I will find out the price for you. I'll get a picture of it today as well.


----------



## REAPER

So much for a decent February!  :realmad:

Only a dusting now for Monday and nothing Sunday night.


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;997768 said:


> So much for a decent February!  :realmad:
> 
> Only a dusting now for Monday and nothing Sunday night.


We just can't seem to get the right setup for consistent storms. I wish we could get another December!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so a little snow on monday but there calling for snow again next weekend sat and sun...

and one else hear any thing on that??


----------



## erkoehler

niko3772;998295 said:


> so a little snow on monday but there calling for snow again next weekend sat and sun...
> 
> and one else hear any thing on that??


a week out....i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok i'm doing the dance.....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

LOL nekio, im with ya on that one!


----------



## dlcs

niko3772;998324 said:


> ok i'm doing the dance.....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Seems like all I have been doing this winter is the snow dance. I'm getting tired. LOL


----------



## REAPER

Still utterly cold out!


----------



## SnowMatt13

An inch Sunday night into Monday????


----------



## MRBILLS

*Liquid Calcium Chloride ( well brine ) 31%*

If any one interested I have 8 totes 275 gal each liquid calcium chloride well brine,
total chlorides 31%.
$200.00 each tote.
Please call: ( 815 ) 272-1141


----------



## KJ Cramer

Well I'm in for the dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc 1" tomorrow night into Monday hopefully they are off and we get 2" for another push.

On Edit: I don't see a thing for next weekend, not even on inaccuweather.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KJ Cramer;999510 said:


> Well I'm in for the dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc 1" tomorrow night into Monday hopefully they are off and we get 2" for another push.
> 
> On Edit: I don't see a thing for next weekend, not even on inaccuweather.


There off more than there on! I heard up to an inch by tomorrow evening. Snow not starting until sometime tomorrow, late morning. Don't sound to good for us at all, maybe a salting event.


----------



## the new boss 92

inch by tomarrow night i heard and nothing the rest if the week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah nothing the rest of the week, thats why we really need this one! Sadly tomorrows doesn't look to impressive, its coming from the north and starved for moisture.


----------



## FEFMedia

Truck is washed.. plow is put away.. i did everything to make it snow tomorrow night.. so dont blame me if it doesnt


----------



## erkoehler

All cleaned, ready for the next storm


----------



## metallihockey88

Any of you guys hittin the autoshow? Just leavin there was ok this year. No real cool displays. New super duty looks sweet and had an awesome display of new decked out camaros. Ligenfelter one was sweet


----------



## erkoehler

I may go tomorrow..........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm going Thursday. I hope!


----------



## affekonig

I have to go for work, so I'll be there sometime this week. Tomorrow or Friday probably.


----------



## stroker79

I'm going Thursday or Friday. I wouldn't mind going with someone else since it's boring by yourself.


----------



## stroker79

erkoehler;1000207 said:


> All cleaned, ready for the next storm


3 plows? I thought you only have one truck? Also, is that barn the one at Virginia and 31? Rayscape owns it?


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1000570 said:


> 3 plows? I thought you only have one truck? Also, is that barn the one at Virginia and 31? Rayscape owns it?


Ones for our Bobcat at work, and the straight blade is another guys at work.


----------



## stroker79

Gotcha!!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

stroker79;1000565 said:


> I'm going Thursday or Friday. I wouldn't mind going with someone else since it's boring by yourself.


What time you thinking???


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be down tomorrow around 10am.

Any word on snow this week?


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;1000614 said:


> What time you thinking???


I have off all day so whenever is fine with me. I live un Schaumburg


----------



## REAPER

Well I knew 3 days ago the way this was tracking we wouldn't see a flake from it. Liars all of em. They lie just to get us to watch the weather channels and predictions. 

I wonder if Mother Nature knows how badly we need to get out and work.


----------



## nevrnf

Im going car shopping on Friday with the wife. Her car is 8 years old and our daughter gets her license at the end of this year  so the time has come for a new car so the old one can get passed down.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So what kind of car are we looking for?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

REAPER;1000987 said:


> Liars all of em. They lie just to get us to watch the weather channels and predictions.
> 
> I wonder if Mother Nature knows how badly we need to get out and work.


LIARS!!! I agree ... Great marketing! I wish that I could make *****-load$ of money to do my job inaccurately all the time.

On a side note, Mother Nature, here our prayers!!! Deliver us into white gold from the sky! ... Lol ... What do I need to sacrifice to have my prayers be heard ...

Stroker, did read correctly? U are getting out of the biz? Congrats bro...I think! I hope it works out for you! I may be need some equip soon...if my guy ever pays up!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got back from auto show, there was a nice f450 setup with plow, dump, and salter. Also a cool Chevrolet 3500 with boss v plow.


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea was nice only seein Boss plows there. That 9.2 poly VXT on that 3500 in thr monroe booth was sweet. First one I've seen in person and hurtin for one now


----------



## erkoehler

That v plow on the f450 would be sick! 75k sticker!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping to go Thursday and check it all out. Trying to Sullivan into driving me!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I thought u were driving. I was gonna hire you as my full time driver if you drive thursday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1001634 said:


> I thought u were driving. I was gonna hire you as my full time driver if you drive thursday!


Full time? WOW....... You drive and I'll buy lunch(at McDonalds) or give you money for fuel(5 bucks)... What are you thinking?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I only eat steak. And my limo will use up more than 5 bucks in gas. Don't forget, someone has to tip my driver.


----------



## erkoehler

Nice snow shower here in Bloomingdale


----------



## 3311

Roads and lots covered here in McHenry. Looks like a salt run


----------



## Kubota 8540

Nice light snow, just about covered the drive, looks like a salt run tonight in the 61341.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Any word on accumulation totals for tonight? Haven't seen the news yet.


----------



## dlcs

Salt run tonight here or tomorrow morning.:bluebounc


----------



## Kubota 8540

For me they say less than a 1/2".


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Fire_n_Ice;1002005 said:


> Any word on accumulation totals for tonight? Haven't seen the news yet.


I just heard its really amping up wesport, its pulling moister off the lake that was not expected, with this fluffy snow were all looking at about 6-8 inches by morning! Get those trucks ready!!!!! payup


----------



## erkoehler

Sold my Durango tonight!:yow!:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Vaughn Schultz;1002100 said:


> I just heard its really amping up wesport, its pulling moister off the lake that was not expected, with this fluffy snow were all looking at about 6-8 inches by morning! Get those trucks ready!!!!! payup


I heard 20-25 inches! oh yeah, I also caught a leprachaun today. He gave me a big pot o' gold and some lucky charms!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Vaughn Schultz;1002100 said:


> I just heard its really amping up wesport, its pulling moister off the lake that was not expected, with this fluffy snow were all looking at about 6-8 inches by morning! Get those trucks ready!!!!! payup


Where'd you hear that from? Gettin ready to watch the news now.


----------



## nevrnf

SullivanSeptic;1001097 said:


> So what kind of car are we looking for?


She has no idea, Hence the trip so she can look at everything at one time. I can rule out a rear wheel drive sports car.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hey sullivan how do you like that buyers spreader you got? My buddy and I are lookin at spreaders for next year and that one is dirt cheap. Head good and bad. How are those manual gates? A pain or not too bad?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

To tell you the truth, I havent used it yet. I have it apart in the shop to go over everything. New spinner is being sent to me. Should be here thursday or friday. That should fix the problem with salt dumping out of it. After this weekend I will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## metallihockey88

Thanks appreciate it. What you usin for salt now?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A nice big table shaker!!! Actually a buddy of mine that I am partnered with is salting with some fisher v boxes and a tailgate spreader.


----------



## metallihockey88

How much salt does that shaker hold? How does it compare to the Vboxs? Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody see Skilling? What's the week look like?


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping snowy! im picking up an new car later this week i just sold my project truck i just got back! accuweather has nothing in the forcast witch is weird, but havent cheacked any were else!


----------



## metallihockey88

You sell that tubbed S10? What ya pickin up?


----------



## the new boss 92

84 monte roller with 373 rear end with detroit tru trac posi, b&m rachet shifter, hooker long tubes brand new in the box, aluminum 4 cord radaitor, brand new tires, holly machinical fuel regulator with ss braided lines that got to the fuel pump and and carb, traction bars in the rear and all the gm chrome wheel well moldings and all the chrome lower door strips brand new in the boxes and wrapings. picking it up for 600 and i have the 400sb for the s10 i have to put together and drop in with a 700r4 locked and 1500 stall. should be a decent little car when complete!


----------



## erkoehler

City plow just went by twice, not much more than a dusting and they have blades down.


----------



## metallihockey88

That sounds like its gonna be pretty sick. Is it the SS style or did they not start those til 85


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1002292 said:


> City plow just went by twice, not much more than a dusting and they have blades down.


Same here last night when I tried to go to sleep!!! :realmad:

Going to salt and make sure walks are clear in a few, which the city could have waited as well.


----------



## erkoehler

Being 33 and sunny today, and salt already on lots from last week I'm not getting any work out of this one! 

Wgn says slight chance of a storm Saturday.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1002295 said:


> That sounds like its gonna be pretty sick. Is it the SS style or did they not start those til 85


im not sure, i havent done any reserch on the car other then he retail value isnt all that bad and its a full fram car and thats what mainly sold mainly sold me on it!


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1002406 said:


> Being 33 and sunny today, and salt already on lots from last week I'm not getting any work out of this one!
> 
> Wgn says slight chance of a storm Saturday.


I have only partial salted the main lot for office parking the last 2 storms. In Crystal Lake the lots I do had 3/4ths a inch and was slick as slick could be. 40 bags dropped this morning.

Found this political cartoon in the Northwest Herald this morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love it REAPER! Especially the the clown because we all know thats what they are!


----------



## erkoehler

Maybe some snow Saturday into Sunday? ???????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1002878 said:


> Maybe some snow Saturday into Sunday? ???????


I heard dry conditions through the weekend, but yours sounds better than mine!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pushin 2 Please;1003088 said:


> I heard dry conditions through the weekend, but yours sounds better than mine!


Right Its different than what I hear but I choose to listen to whomever I like better,lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

im seeing nothing till next week maybe dry spell again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hate to even say this because I put no faith at all in Accu-Weather, but Sunday night they are calling for several inches. Maybe, just maybe they will get ONE right this year and that will be the one!


----------



## snowman79

sounds like we are dry for the next week....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

storm is still tracking to far south... but to early to tell, if it tracks farther north we could end up with some snow sunday


----------



## erkoehler

Doesn't look to promising now.


----------



## dlcs

I started getting my lawn equipment ready today. Hauled a couple of ztrs in for warranty work this morning. Its sure to snow soon.


----------



## the new boss 92

dosent look to promising at all, but accuweather has there alarm on and going so maybe it has a slight chance of moving more north?


----------



## snowman79

tommy boy says that it all depends on the track..we could get nothing but flurries or if it moves north a couple inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1003688 said:


> Doesn't look to promising now.


well things may change now....

FOR FRIDAY THROUGH SUNDAY...FORECAST CHALLENGE WILL ONCE AGAIN BE
TRYING TO RESOLVE TIMING OF INDIVIDUAL SHORT WAVES AND POTENTIAL
PHASING ISSUES BETWEEN SHORT WAVES DROPPING DOWN EASTERN PACIFIC
RIDGE...AND THE ACTIVE SOUTHERN STREAM. NAM FOR THE PAST FEW RUNS
HAS ACTUALLY BEEN PAINTING A PICTURE OF SNOW OVERSPREADING NORTHERN
ILLINOIS FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY WITH A MORE AMPLIFIED MID LEVEL
WAVE THAT RESULTS IN A MUCH FURTHER NORTH SFC LOW INTO CENTRAL
ILLINOIS SATURDAY AFTERNOON. AT THIS TIME...HAVE STRAYED AWAY
FROM THIS SOLUTION WITH MAJORITY OF OTHER DETERMINISTIC RUNS AND
ENSEMBLES SUPPORTING A LESS PHASED AND LOWER AMPLITUDE SOLUTION OF
A MORE SUPPRESSED SFC LOW TRACK. EVEN WITH THIS SOLUTION...AT LEAST
SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF FORECAST AREA MAY GET SOME LIGHT SNOW WITH
THIS TRACK SO HAVE ADDED SOME LOW CHANCE POPS ACROSS THE FAR SOUTH
MAINLY FOR SATURDAY. A PERHAPS MORE INTERESTING SYSTEM WILL NEED
TO BE WATCHED FOR LATTER PORTIONS OF THE WEEKEND INTO THE FIRST
PART OF NEXT WEEK. GFS HAS BEEN THE MOST AGGRESSIVE IN TAKING
STRONGER SOUTHERN STREAM WAVE INTO MID MS RIVER VALLEY ON SUNDAY.
00Z ECMWF WAS MUCH SLOWER PUSHING THIS SOUTHERN STREAM VORT
EASTWARD AND PHASED IT TO A LARGER DEGREE WITH THE NORTHERN
STREAM...BUT NEW 12Z ECMWF NOW SHOWING A MORE SUBSTANTIAL MID
LEVEL WAVE MOVING INTO THE CENTRAL PLAINS BY SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS
TREND IN ECMWF DOES SEEM TO BE TOWARD THE 12Z GFS WHICH COULD MEAN
A POTENTIAL OF MORE ACCUMULATING SNOW...ESPECIALLY FOR SOUTHERN
PORTIONS OF CWA SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY. 12Z NCEP ENSEMBLES
INDICATE INITIAL SFC LOW DEVELOPMENT SOUTH OF OPERATIONAL GFS
SUNDAY NIGHT ACROSS SOUTHERN PLAINS...BUT EVEN NCEP ENSEMBLES
TEND TO CONVERGE WITH 12Z GFS BY MIDDAY MONDAY WITH SFC LOW TRACK
ACROSS SOUTHERN OHIO. AT THIS FORECAST DISTANCE...AT LEAST SEEMS
PRUDENT TO INCREASE CHANCE POPS FOR SNOW SUNDAY INTO MONDAY WITH
HIGHEST POPS ACROSS SOUTHERN CWA.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tommy Boy at 5:30 had promising news as well. He said Sunday afternoon, Sunday night snow looks to be back on! He said the track seems to be moving farther north as each day goes by.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I think tommy is smoking the wacky tobacco


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't care what hes smoking as long as he gets the forecast right. (By the way it wasn't wacky tobacco he was smoking)...LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Sunday to Monday would be sweet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reminder to all, March 19, 20 and 21st is Snow Cross in Lake Genvia. Get your rooms early, they are already booking up fast. Can't wait I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday morning! Hope to see a few of you!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I aint seein' a damn thing for snow in the foreseeable future. :realmad:


----------



## snowguys

Pushin 2 Please;1004233 said:


> Reminder to all, March 19, 20 and 21st is Snow Cross in Lake Genvia. Get your rooms early, they are already booking up fast. Can't wait I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday morning! Hope to see a few of you!


snow cross??? am i the only one on here that has no idea what that is?


----------



## erkoehler

Snowmobile racing - snocross


----------



## Kubota 8540

snowguys;1004452 said:


> snow cross??? am i the only one on here that has no idea what that is?


Motocross but with a snowmobile


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So is anybody going?


----------



## erkoehler

I may go Sunday depending on weather and if I'm not up north riding.


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling time.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Weather always plays a factor for me as well. I book my room well in advance and always make sure i can cancel in case we get snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like someone is getting 3-7 inches Sunday to Monday.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1004486 said:


> Sounds like someone is getting 3-7 inches Sunday to Monday.


In what area might that someone be?


----------



## erkoehler

Storm track isn't locked in according to skilling. It needs to come north as of now, but it sounded promising.


----------



## metallihockey88

Time to go wash the truck again and got school mondays so doin what I can lol


----------



## erkoehler

Yes! Wash truck sounds good to me too!

I'm off Monday, maybe I should have a meeting!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm thinking the snow is done falling for this season.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very well could be, it sounds like Mondays event is off again. WTF


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Ron, who is saying Monday is a no go. Last night skilling was saying its way to early to tell


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just been looking at few different websites. Why not I'm on the clock!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That sounds about right for you! Just kidding. I'm not gonna be able to make ti to the auto show. I got a busted air line on the pumper truck. I gotta get it fixed. You still gonna go?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I could. Got several things dropped on me last minute yesterday and go figure there all rush jobs! It kind of sucks, I've went for the past 7 plus years!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have too much to do too. I am going to Louisville, KY on Tuesday for a trade show. Its a long shot, but is anyone else on here going to the "Pumper and Cleaner Expo" next week? I will be there in all its glory!


----------



## erkoehler

Lots of buzz on the radio about Sunday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1004848 said:


> Lots of buzz on the radio about Sunday.


Its going to be a good size storm according to John Dee! Lets just hope that it tracks north a couple hundred miles. Still a bit out, a lot can change.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1004861 said:


> Its going to be a good size storm according to John Dee! Lets just hope that it tracks north a couple hundred miles. Still a bit out, a lot can change.


Was just reading his forecast. I wish it were farther North already, I'll be shocked if it moves that far North to put us in the center of it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1004879 said:


> Was just reading his forecast. I wish it were farther North already, I'll be shocked if it moves that far North to put us in the center of it.


Yea I agree. I would be happy if we get at least a salting event out of it. I think that might be streching it too.:realmad:


----------



## stroker79

Anyone want to go to the autoshow today? I will be there around 1 if anyone wants to go. Or I could hold off until tomorrow. Anyone??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1004959 said:


> Anyone want to go to the autoshow today? I will be there around 1 if anyone wants to go. Or I could hold off until tomorrow. Anyone??


I was suppose to go today, but just got slammed at work. Not going to make it this year.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

stroker79;1004959 said:


> Anyone want to go to the autoshow today? I will be there around 1 if anyone wants to go. Or I could hold off until tomorrow. Anyone??


I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## stroker79

I should be there as well with a buddy of mine. I'll be going reguardless,


----------



## erkoehler

Be sure to check out the F450 plow setup 

payuppayup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like our chance for snow is better tomorrow night than Sunday night. Sounds like a salt run for sure!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

"Be sure to check out the F450 plow setup "


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That dump is beautiful! Do you know what the sticker was? Where is your pic taken? Does that sign say Tuffy?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dump was 60.000 i think, i could be wrong.

opsss posted wrong pic and yes that says tuffy. i dont plow it and do the lot next door in orland park


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

60,000? I'll take two! I thought that I knew where that lot was. Did you work with Bill with that last snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sort of, i did stop by him and filled his skid up with fuel. i was running everywhere. he usually has his lot under control with a loader, a skid , a salt truck and his dump.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1005580 said:


> dump was 60.000 i think, i could be wrong.
> 
> opsss posted wrong pic and yes that says tuffy. i dont plow it and do the lot next door in orland park


Fully setup as pictured was 75k


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1005616 said:


> Fully setup as pictured was 75k


yea that was it, i was thinking of the king ranch

possible snow looking better for the southside


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1005609 said:


> sort of, i did stop by him and filled his skid up with fuel. i was running everywhere. he usually has his lot under control with a loader, a skid , a salt truck and his dump.


Is he still doing the lot on 159th and Harlem? Would be very happy to see both systems come up a couple hundred miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1005647 said:


> Is he still doing the lot on 159th and Harlem? Would be very happy to see both systems come up a couple hundred miles.


yea there not much room left there either ...mr snow turn left ever so lightly


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i hope we get a salting out of it too and maybe an inch wouldnt hurt


----------



## stroker79

looks like ill be going alone tomorrow. I missed the last few years so i really want to go this year.

I took off my lightbar too. my truck looks wierd!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i have no faith in skilling hes to worried about whats going on in our citys other then chicago pisses me off


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1005709 said:


> looks like ill be going alone tomorrow. I missed the last few years so i really want to go this year.
> 
> I took off my lightbar too. my truck looks wierd!


Selling it?


----------



## stroker79

Sold it actually. Look for it on Tims truck next.


----------



## erkoehler

You going to keep your commercial insurance?


----------



## stroker79

through the winter, yes. Is it going to snow? LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it looks like BOTH of these next two systems have moved north. Lets just hope they moved enough for all of us to go out and play!


----------



## nevrnf

Hey Doug i will give you a shout when i get there and see if we can meet up. I will be there after lunch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Just let them keep coming north. PLEASE


----------



## scottL

Talking heads this morning are calling for some snow Friday into Saturday. The model maps are showing the snow starting around 9:am Sat and running until early evening. A second system from the south is mapped to run upper mid state and might feed into the first system. This second system will be out by Sunday morning. 1-4" baring any notable change.

A third system on the model maps is showing a late day/early evening system come through the area and into Monday. The maps are not far enough out to show the end but the begging indicates a very intense system of 6-12" into Monday. Not sure why the talking heads are not saying much on this one yet but, it's been growing on each run. We'll know more in 24hrs how this one looks to play out.

wesport

btw ... auto show - kind of lame. Ford had a few cool trucks on the industrial side. The f150 looks more like the ranger now and the Ranger looks more like a car. The Dodge's have the best new look to them but a weaker frame. Chevy's new frame looks much better but the interior is old. Nissian should just completely give up on having a truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Scott, you just made my day!


----------



## GMC99

Any HVAC guys on here looking for some extra work? I need some ducts moved at a house in wheaton.....


----------



## erkoehler

1-4, then another 6-12, that would be sweet! As long as it doesn't miss to the south!


----------



## scottL

erkoehler;1006155 said:


> 1-4, then another 6-12, that would be sweet! As long as it doesn't miss to the south!


These are late season systems .... They will tend to alter a bit more often but, typically be a little wetter too.


----------



## erkoehler

Well lets just hope for the best and try to make it while we can payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The timing on these storms are going to probably screw me. The wife is going out of town on Saturday morning and comming home Sunday Evening. So that means that I have the kids. So will we get any pushable snow during this time? If so, I gotta figure something out or else I will have 3 small kids in the truck while I am plowing. Do child labor laws count if I have them in the bed of the truck shoveling salt into the salter! I don't think they do! My kids are too young to understand that it is even work, so I should be okay.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Guess I should go fix my plow or should I wait till the very last min :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dheavychevy38;1006211 said:


> Guess I should go fix my plow or should I wait till the very last min :laughing:


Wait until the very last min! At least thats what I do. That seems to not work out to good for me, but I still seem to wait. You would think I would learn from my mistake!


----------



## the new boss 92

so is looking a loittle more promising, but not tomuch more


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1006207 said:


> The timing on these storms are going to probably screw me. The wife is going out of town on Saturday morning and comming home Sunday Evening. So that means that I have the kids. So will we get any pushable snow during this time? If so, I gotta figure something out or else I will have 3 small kids in the truck while I am plowing. Do child labor laws count if I have them in the bed of the truck shoveling salt into the salter! I don't think they do! My kids are too young to understand that it is even work, so I should be okay.


just pick the kids snow toys like this


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1006258 said:


> just pick the kids snow toys like this


Sounds good. Maybe I will load some snow in the bed and they can just sit back there coloring it. Sweet! Do you think that twin 1.5 year olds and a 4 year old will be happy with that? Thats better than Christmas!


----------



## snowman79

Tommy Boy sounded pretty promising about getting some measureable snow sunday night into monday..could be a storm. Stay Tuned...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If Skillethead said it, its gonna happen! LET IT SNOW!


----------



## snowguys

he said we will get a foot of wet snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ouch.. I didn't see him i'm at work. A foot of wet sh!t? Get your sleep in now!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok well trucks are washed and waxed, frames are cleaned and waxed. Insides are shined for spring so it will snow for sure


----------



## snowman79

yea he did say it will be wet, and upwards of a foot depending the track yet, but sounds like everyone might get at least some pushable wet snow. He also said itll be windy and the storm as of right now moves in sunday night, snows all day monday, and into monday night with lingering snow showers tuesday.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1006460 said:


> Ok well trucks are washed and waxed, frames are cleaned and waxed. Insides are shined for spring so it will snow for sure


You waxed your frame? Seriously? I feel like a lazy a$$. I was debating whether or not I should at least clean my windows so i could see out of them.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea we did its a spray that we make up it work well too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would like to see what it is you have. My chevy frame is already rusting and its only 2 years old


----------



## erkoehler

Just getting out of work, any updates on tonight?


----------



## erkoehler

Winter weather statement issued for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## tls22

right now looking at the models.....chi-town area is in the bullseye for a big storm...but i dont want to jump the gun...and being in the bullseye 2 days out...alot can go wrong. Im concern about a north trend with this system that could lead to preciep type issues and dry-slot....right now im going for a uniform 4-8 across the area.....if things still look good this time 2morrow...that will go up alot.....this storm has alot of moisture.... some print out over a inch of liquid.......just a wait and see....but a mjor storm could be on the way...also tonight looks to be a salt run... half inch to a inch


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan i will see what i can get for you. My guy doesnt like to let others have it to much, we really only us it for the shop.


Now on a other note, I need some help with my truck. What is going on is that the turn singals do not work but the hazzards work, I had to replace the trailer plug today beacuse the turns were not working earlier, Its was just nasty and green, so i have gone over the fuses, check the plug agian and nothing is working but the hazzards


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1006712 said:


> Just getting out of work, any updates on tonight?


Tonights is looking like, to me, nothing more than a salt run, if that. I think I'm going to set the alarm for around 4am just to be on the safe side.


----------



## affekonig

R&R Yard Design;1006745 said:


> Ryan i will see what i can get for you. My guy doesnt like to let others have it to much, we really only us it for the shop.
> 
> Now on a other note, I need some help with my truck. What is going on is that the turn singals do not work but the hazzards work, I had to replace the trailer plug today beacuse the turns were not working earlier, Its was just nasty and green, so i have gone over the fuses, check the plug agian and nothing is working but the hazzards


I don't know if it's the same on your truck, but I had a truck with seperate flashers for the hazards and turn signals. Try switching them and see what happens. The truck that I had was a Ford, but a lot older. Worth a shot.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea i got it to work, i hope. there are 3 flashers for some old reason on my truck, the other ford only has 1. There were 2 that are bad, put new ones in and it works now. I just dont get why there are 3 flashers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tommy in 21 mins......


----------



## erkoehler

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...41cQQitemZ180470330396QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks

Up for sale again......


----------



## erkoehler

I like what Tom says, 10-12 Sunday to Monday!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well if i didnt hear the same on AM 780 i would have said tommy was high again...LOL
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc snow dance just to make sure...


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

niko3772;1006994 said:


> well if i didnt hear the same on AM 780 i would have said tommy was high again...LOL
> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc  snow dance just to make sure...


Just washed and waxed my truck ...


----------



## the new boss 92

skillet hea was saying up to a foot earlier, and the guy i work for is having trouble with his plow and hes pissed. im going to go take a peak at it tomarrow with him and if we cant get it woking again then we decided i get the whole route if we cant. im going to be busyier then all hell if this stor comes through and we cant get his blade working! aslo payday tomarrow.payupprsport


----------



## REAPER

Time to melt the flakes.

No offense to any democrats out there.


----------



## erkoehler

Not much here in Bloomingdale, what's it looking like in mchenry?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well there is just a dusting here in lockport. does any one know what it look's like in chicago city area???:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1007030 said:


> skillet hea was saying up to a foot earlier, and the guy i work for is having trouble with his plow and hes pissed. im going to go take a peak at it tomarrow with him and if we cant get it woking again then we decided i get the whole route if we cant. im going to be busyier then all hell if this stor comes through and we cant get his blade working! aslo payday tomarrow.payupprsport


what kind of plow is he running?? and what is it doing or not doing??


----------



## JERRYJMJ

not much here in Schaumburg


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well then i guess today is a get every thing buttoned up for a good push 2moro.... snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pavement temperatures most areas are between 29 and 32 at this time and the snow has been light enough thus far that residual chemicals are allowing for mainly damp or wet pavement. Exceptions would be cold spots and north sides of buildings. Current radar and surface observations indicate an area of more intense snowfall moving along I-88 in Kane and Dupage counties. Visibility at Sugar Grove/Aurora airport is down to 1 mile. This area of heavier snow will continue to move east-northeast across southern Kane, northern Will, Dupage and central Cook counties. Areas currently with no cover in those areas could start to cover over during the next hour. The back edge of the snow shield is still back in eastern Iowa but there are indications that this area of snow will begin to dissipate later this morning as upper-level support with this system begins to wane. Highs today in the low to middle 30s and by 10am pavement temperatures should rise above freezing.

salting commenced.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So WTF....Yesterday at this time we were all hoping that it would come a little north so we could all get in on some $$.. Now it looks to be targeting southern wisconsin(Kramer) and north burbs. I'm happy all you north siders seem to be in line, but it looks like Sullivan and myself may miss out all together on this one, well except on the rain!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. Boy this thing looks like it is gonna really turn north.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1007126 said:


> Not much here in Bloomingdale, what's it looking like in mchenry?


Just a dusting at best. Blacktop is starting to melt off in some areas already and the sun has yet to show. I just spot salted in the shade and will re-load for whats coming.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

1.5 down here in Streator plowed a few and salted everthying. I asked for snow on my birthday and i got it two years in a row. Today is Skilling birthday also so wish your favoriate weather guy a Happy Birthday


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks like us northern burb guys are gonna get a lot. Id rather have 6" not 12". It is what it is and we'll take it. The time of this storm is still aways out. We'll see when it gets here like every other storm. Ill be busy all day sunday so I hope it starts snowing here late late sunday. Were pretty low on salt I didnt even get to go run all my accounts this morning except for the plaza mall and white castles.


----------



## nevrnf

R&R Yard Design;1006899 said:


> Yea i got it to work, i hope. there are 3 flashers for some old reason on my truck, the other ford only has 1. There were 2 that are bad, put new ones in and it works now. I just dont get why there are 3 flashers


They use 3 flashers to isolate 1 the truck turn signal wiring, 2 the trailer turn signal wiring and 3 the hazzard function..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gavins Lawncare;1007208 said:


> 1.5 down here in Streator plowed a few and salted everthying. I asked for snow on my birthday and i got it two years in a row. Today is Skilling birthday also so wish your favoriate weather guy a Happy Birthday


Happy Birthday Skillethead now please bring some snow for the entire area!


----------



## the new boss 92

niko3772;1007133 said:


> what kind of plow is he running?? and what is it doing or not doing??


it wont rise, if you go to the western section here, i started a thread called western 8ft ploy help, its alot to describ and i dont wanna hijack this thread but it has alot of bad symptoms of a bad motor!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1007292 said:


> it wont rise, if you go to the western section here, i started a thread called western 8ft ploy help, its alot to describ and i dont wanna hijack this thread but it has alot of bad symptoms of a bad motor!


Is it an ultra or uni?

Does it go side to side?

Could be a bad/weak motor, could be a hydro pump issue, could be a valve, there are 3 valves in that side hydro block.


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1007297 said:


> Is it an ultra or uni?
> 
> Does it go side to side?
> 
> Could be a bad/weak motor, could be a hydro pump issue, could be a valve, there are 3 valves in that side hydro block.


brand new ultra mount, if i remember correcly it does go side to side just not up. i told him to cheack the valves on it, but hes not to inclined i am assuming, or he didnt see them. b&b said the motor is going out though and thats what i thought right away becaulse it happened the last storm he said and he just kept backing up and when he hit a crack in the drive way it was all good.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

If the side to side works all the time, i would think its something else, side to side still uses the motor.

Could be a wiring harness on truck side or plow side, I had a similar problem, the connection was starting to go bad and if you hit a bump or got out and adjusted it by hand the plow would work. 

Unfortunatly there are some many things it could be, you have to go thru and test everything one thing at a time to find the problem. Good Luck!


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks dave, did you put a flat bed on you chevy to?


----------



## the new boss 92

hey dave can i tap thoues little silinoids with a hammer and see if one if frozen and see if it releses?


----------



## tls22

idk how many of you care about what i say....but im getting ready to pull the trigger on this......this has the potential to be the biggest storm of the year....


----------



## the new boss 92

^ from what it sounds like i think i might agree with you, lets hope its big enough to close schools becauseif i cant get this plow working then im going to be out for like 2-3 days.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1007324 said:


> hey dave can i tap thoues little silinoids with a hammer and see if one if frozen and see if it releses?


I dont know about the ultras, but on unimount, i would take a solenoid off of a different valve and move it to the up valve and that will tell you if the solenoid is bad, im actually on my way out to go change valves and solenoids on my dump truck plow.

Yes I did put a flat bed on my chevy and I love it.


----------



## the new boss 92

yea i seen it in the yard the other day and i was like that looks sweet dave does a good job!


----------



## dlcs

Full push today, all acounts plowed.payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

tls22;1007329 said:


> idk how many of you care about what i say....but im getting ready to pull the trigger on this......this has the potential to be the biggest storm of the year....


You can't just say that and leave us hanging. I know we will get snow, but where at and how much is the question. I'm am south of the city and I am hearing a lot of rain for the south side.


----------



## tls22

SullivanSeptic;1007393 said:


> You can't just say that and leave us hanging. I know we will get snow, but where at and how much is the question. I'm am south of the city and I am hearing a lot of rain for the south side.


how far south? south of midway? South side is going to deal witha warm punch at the 900mb which will prob cause accumlation issues.......hopefully the heavy preciep and dynamics can over come that....4-8 is prob a safe bet for u


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1007329 said:


> idk how many of you care about what i say....but im getting ready to pull the trigger on this......this has the potential to be the biggest storm of the year....


I care.
I want you to tell me we will have over 2 feet of wet heavy mud type stuff. Deep enough and coming down fast enough where we all have to stay in our trucks going around in circles just to keep it good enough to plow.

I want the city calling us demanding a emergency order use with $100 pay to keep our own streets clean. I want the neighbors to realize not just any schmuck can get behind a blade and do it properly.

I want a all out assault and war on snow to be in full effect. Nothing on the streets or walks except plows and snowmobiles.

I have had enough of this BS winter I demand enough snow to make up 100 hours it seems lost this season compared to the last 3.

 <---- Somebody should tell B&B that when you show a big wrench with a smile like that nobody's buying it. :laughing:


----------



## clncut

tls22;1007401 said:


> how far south? south of midway? South side is going to deal witha warm punch at the 900mb which will prob cause accumlation issues.......hopefully the heavy preciep and dynamics can over come that....4-8 is prob a safe bet for u


Yes, how far south.....please dont say NW Indiana is getting all rain! I seriously think I will loose my mind.....first it was to far south, then it was were gonna get nailed and now its to far north and we are getting rain? Any insight would be great.....thanks!


----------



## SnowMatt13

good test snow this morning.
bring on the stuff that seperates the men from the boyswesport


----------



## the new boss 92

i agree snowmatt


----------



## the new boss 92

they are now saying 6inches + by monday morning with more accumulation through out the day!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc snow dance!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok washed and waxed truck again today. Washed the blowers and shovels and FF them. Did the plows too so now it shold snow for sure.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah I had sprung a leak on my secondary trans cooler so i have to go up to school for open shop and change it out.. so all's good in the neighborhood now.. wasnt plaining on a trans flush but with all that i guess it was nice to get some new juice in the tranny....wesportpayup:salute::yow!:


----------



## snowguys

tls22;1007401 said:


> how far south? south of midway? South side is going to deal witha warm punch at the 900mb which will prob cause accumlation issues.......hopefully the heavy preciep and dynamics can over come that....4-8 is prob a safe bet for u


 so you think chicago is going to hit i know last week they said central il was going to get hit and now the snow is moving more north and now there saying the rain/snow line is going to be around downdown chicago and heavy snow to the north dont get me wrong i like all your info and wanted to see what your thought on this storm moving north so much


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

.winter storm watch is in effect for north central and portions 
of northeast illinois... 

.a storm system moving across far southern california this 
evening will move across the southern rockies tonight...then 
intensify sunday and sunday night as it moves from the southern 
plains to southern illinois sunday and sunday night. This storm 
will continue to deepen as it ejects northeast toward the eastern 
great lakes late monday into tuesday. 

...winter storm watch now in effect from sunday evening through 
monday afternoon... 

The winter storm watch is now in effect from early sunday evening 
into monday afternoon. 

* timing...snow is expected to develop across northern illinois by 
sunday evening. Areas north of the interstate 80 corridor will 
receive mainly snow from this system. The snow may become heavy 
sunday night into early monday morning...with accumulation 
rates of an inch per hour expected. 

* accumulations...total accumulations of 8 to 12 inches are 
likely...generally along and north of interstate 88...tapering 
to around 6 inches to the south where precipitation may mix with 
sleet at times. The snow should begin to diminish from the west 
around mid day monday. 

* hazards...heavy accumulations of snow and greatly reduced 
visibilities. 

* impacts...travel conditions will likely deteriorate rapidly 
late sunday and sunday evening...with most roads becoming snow 
covered and hazardous.


----------



## the new boss 92

So they are still saying 6-12 for supage co.?


----------



## REAPER

Still hearing 4-6 inch for Mchenry by Monday morning and another 2-4 during the day Monday. 

It is going to be heavy and wet if it stays as snow and isn't all rain by the time it gets here. 
Personally I hope it stalls over us and dumps 16-20 inch's. Need to make it now as we never know when the next one will be at this time of year. Last year Feb and March closing months were dismal to say the least hours wise plowing.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

i dont think they have any idea on what this storm is going to dump on us... first i hear snow up to 10 inchs then i hear rain and now a mix between sleet and rain


----------



## FEFMedia

I am happy to see a nice size storm coming in. The numbers is all over the place. So it boils down to this.

Snow Sunday Night. Means Plowing Early Morning Monday. 
Snow Monday Means clean up Early Tuesday Morning. 

So 2 full pushs.

Anything over my 5 inches a day is just extra cash in the pocket.

I am just happy that it looks very possible for 2 full push's.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Big flakes coming down here in New Lenox.


----------



## erkoehler

Got a good nights sleep, I'm ready for a nice big SNOW storm.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Must be nice! Obviously you are not married with kids! I was in bed at 1am and up at 6am. Wooo hooo. Goods times here while the wife is away. Not really!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1008239 said:


> Must be nice! Obviously you are not married with kids! I was in bed at 1am and up at 6am. Wooo hooo. Goods times here while the wife is away. Not really!


It was amazing! Haha.

No wife or kids here.


----------



## KJ Cramer

REAPER;1007418 said:


> I care.
> I want you to tell me we will have over 2 feet of wet heavy mud type stuff. Deep enough and coming down fast enough where we all have to stay in our trucks going around in circles just to keep it good enough to plow.
> 
> I want the city calling us demanding a emergency order use with $100 pay to keep our own streets clean. I want the neighbors to realize not just any schmuck can get behind a blade and do it properly.
> 
> I want a all out assault and war on snow to be in full effect. Nothing on the streets or walks except plows and snowmobiles.
> 
> I have had enough of this BS winter I demand enough snow to make up 100 hours it seems lost this season compared to the last 3.


Hell Yeah! Cripple the city with snow. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ED922

SullivanSeptic;1008239 said:


> Must be nice! Obviously you are not married with kids! I was in bed at 1am and up at 6am. Wooo hooo. Goods times here while the wife is away. Not really!


got a wife and 4 kids i enjoy any sleep i get and one of the kids is only one month old so i get to sleep well the wife stays up with the baby so i need it to snow cause she is pissed that i can get sleep and she cant


----------



## the new boss 92

im only seeing one system ot the radar, and it doesnt look that impressive. i am no means a weather person but i dont see the 10 inches outta this storm like they are saying! also is this stuff all suppossed to fall tonight or during the morning/ day hours tomarrow morning?


----------



## erkoehler

Tonight and all day tomorrow. 


the new boss 92;1008313 said:


> im only seeing one system ot the radar, and it doesnt look that impressive. i am no means a weather person but i dont see the 10 inches outta this storm like they are saying! also is this stuff all suppossed to fall tonight or during the morning/ day hours tomarrow morning?


----------



## metallihockey88

From what I've heard the brunt of it should be late tonight into early morning then a few more inches into the early afternoon. Inaccuweather is sayin a total of about 8in for me


----------



## Wieckster

The sun is shining here right now this is the calm before the storm I hope. Lets all hope for alot of snow and be safe and smart out there tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## GMC99

I've got court tomorrow at 9:00 AM in wheaton  Anybody know what it will take for them to cancel court????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1008331 said:


> I've got court tomorrow at 9:00 AM in wheaton  Anybody know what it will take for them to cancel court????


Hell will have to freeze over! What you going to court for. Felony!  Or just the standard DUI while plowing?


----------



## tls22

Guys im going to shy away from those big totals...and stick with the 4-8.....storm has trended a bit further south...so ur not in the best preciep totals.....im worried about a warm push at 700mb around the naperville-chicago area...that could cut down on accumlations....the main storm comes tonight into tomorrow.....and lake effect kicks in a bit 2morrow also.....should be a nice plowable event....nw indy not looking good....i would prob say 2in of slush at best...sorry about that.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;1008345 said:


> Guys im going to shy away from those big totals...and stick with the 4-8.....storm has trended a bit further south...so ur not in the best preciep totals.....im worried about a warm push at 700mb around the naperville-chicago area...that could cut down on accumlations....the main storm comes tonight into tomorrow.....and lake effect kicks in a bit 2morrow also.....should be a nice plowable event....nw indy not looking good....i would prob say 2in of slush at best...sorry about that.


Thanks for the update.

I was kind of wondering why they changed the watch to a warning yet?


----------



## tls22

DistinctiveDave;1008347 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I was kind of wondering why they changed the watch to a warning yet?


Np..they see what i see and the latest models shifting a bit south....after the last 2 models come in they will prob bump it to a warning.....but like i said i think 9 will be tops with this a best...still going to be a nice 4-8 of wet snow....b-e-a-utiful storm


----------



## DistinctiveDave

tls22;1008351 said:


> Np..they see what i see and the latest models shifting a bit south....after the last 2 models come in they will prob bump it to a warning.....but like i said i think 9 will be tops with this a best...still going to be a nice 4-8 of wet snow....b-e-a-utiful storm


O yea a beaut. Kinda glad it wont be 12", 12" of heavy wet snow is asking for things to break on trucks.

Hopefully this will be one of the last storms. I wanna ride my Harley, tired of looking at it in the garage!


----------



## tls22

DistinctiveDave;1008361 said:


> O yea a beaut. Kinda glad it wont be 12", 12" of heavy wet snow is asking for things to break on trucks.
> 
> Hopefully this will be one of the last storms. I wanna ride my Harley, tired of looking at it in the garage!


Yeah last week we got 18 of heavy wet crap....what a toll that took on trucks.....never really want to see that again...trees down...roads blocked....you got out of ur truck and u could hear tree crackin.......

have not look at much in the long range...but i will let u know after this storm


----------



## dlcs

Going south, we went from 10" down to 7" overnight for totals and less than a half inch for tomorrow. Still will be a good event none the less, especially since we got a full push in yesterday too.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

dlcs;1008377 said:


> Going south, we went from 10" down to 7" overnight for totals and less than a half inch for tomorrow. Still will be a good event none the less, especially since we got a full push in yesterday too.


Where are you located that you got a full push?


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling said the other night we should have 25% of our snow still to come!

I'm still hoping for maybe 3-5 snow events.


----------



## swtiih

Seems like the meteorologist are having difficulty with this one Just gotta wait and see what happens.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

swtiih;1008420 said:


> Seems like the meteorologist are having difficulty with this one Just gotta wait and see what happens.


They have had a problem with every single one we have had. Sure glad they have all those expensive computers to spit out reliable information.


----------



## swtiih

Severe Weather Blog
The Severe Weather Blog brings you the most up-to-date information during a severe weather alert. Maintained by the WGN Weather Center team, the Severe Weather Blog is your first and most reliable source for breaking weather. 
Winter Storm Watch has been upgraded to a Warning for part of the Chicago area...
By Mike Hamernikon February 21, 2010 10:55 AM | Permalink | Comments (0) 
UPDATE: 12:01PM: Here is a list of counties included in the Winter Storm Warning from 6PM tonight until Noon Monday:

Lake (IL)

McHenry

Boone

De Kalb

Kane

La Salle

Kendall





UPDATE: 11:55AM: Still awaiting details from the National Weather Service on who is in, and who is out of the Winter Storm Warning.





Many of the northern and western suburbs will be included in the Winter Storm Warning. It appears that the City of Chicago and Cook County will not be under the new warning. 

Details will follow shortly.


----------



## tls22

swtiih;1008454 said:


> Severe Weather Blog
> The Severe Weather Blog brings you the most up-to-date information during a severe weather alert. Maintained by the WGN Weather Center team, the Severe Weather Blog is your first and most reliable source for breaking weather.
> Winter Storm Watch has been upgraded to a Warning for part of the Chicago area...
> By Mike Hamernikon February 21, 2010 10:55 AM | Permalink | Comments (0)
> UPDATE: 12:01PM: Here is a list of counties included in the Winter Storm Warning from 6PM tonight until Noon Monday:
> 
> Lake (IL)
> 
> McHenry
> 
> Boone
> 
> De Kalb
> 
> Kane
> 
> La Salle
> 
> Kendall
> 
> UPDATE: 11:55AM: Still awaiting details from the National Weather Service on who is in, and who is out of the Winter Storm Warning.
> 
> Many of the northern and western suburbs will be included in the Winter Storm Warning. It appears that the City of Chicago and Cook County will not be under the new warning.
> 
> Details will follow shortly.


cook and dupage-chicago they are going high end advisory....mixing going to eb a problem there....north of there people get warnings


----------



## dlcs

DistinctiveDave;1008381 said:


> Where are you located that you got a full push?


I'm in Sterling in Northwest Illinois area. About 40 miles from the Mississippi. We got almost 2" yesterday morning before 8 am.


----------



## erkoehler

Just put on some new plastic protectors for the top of edge of the bed on the 2500hd. Gassed up the snow blower and let it warm up good. Checked the oil in the truck, and topped off the washer fluid.

To counter act all my acts of prep I will now go wash the truck


----------



## Wieckster

Calling for 5-8 still here in Rockford alittle more south of me.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

dlcs;1008464 said:


> I'm in Sterling in Northwest Illinois area. About 40 miles from the Mississippi. We got almost 2" yesterday morning before 8 am.


O cool. Sterling/Rock Falls. Been there several times. My buddies and I used to go camping in Hillsdale,IL, right at the IL/IA border off of I-88. Stopped in sterling many times, harley dealer, and the kawasaki dealer, off of Rte 40 I think it is.


----------



## erkoehler

Alright, truck is washed! Plow and salter are on and the bed is loaded 


Where is the snow? I'm ready.........


----------



## Midwest Pond

im glad it was down graded to 6-8"... no sense killing ourselves with 12" of wet snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Raining here in New Lenox! I hope that the weather heads know what there talking about. Both trucks are fueled up, plows are on and one spreader is on! Now we need a change over to SNOW!


----------



## erkoehler

*Where is the snow?*

Truck is ready to roll!


----------



## mustangmike45

this storm is a dud! my bet is most get 2-3 of wet snow


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah raining here in lockport too tho the temp is holding steady at 38.. 

come on cold airpurpleboupurpleboupurpleboupurplebou


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

mustangmike45;1008679 said:


> this storm is a dud! my bet is most get 2-3 of wet snow


it hasnt hit you yet?? is should be on top of you by now


----------



## Kubota 8540

Light rain and wet snow about a 50/50 mix now in Marseilles


----------



## dlcs

We have been downgraded to an advisory now. Next we will be down to fluries. Radar looks real impressive 30 miles to the south but not much hitting the ground. Reports are light snow, looks like it should be heavy snow. I'm sure we will et a push but far cry from the reports last night. No more downgrades please.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Coming down real good here. Been coming down steady for about an hour now. The only problem is that it is mostly rain. A little bit of snow/sleet mixed in. If this was snow we would have at least and inch already


----------



## Kubota 8540

Has changed over from light rain and snow to all wet moderate snow now in Marseilles, but is still 34 degrees


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

snowing like hell in streator grass is cover and starting to stick on pavement


----------



## Midwest Pond

hasnt even started at all in Mundelein/Libertyville area...... its coming...... do a future on weather.com of the radar....... we are all completely overr run by 10pm 


good luck guys!!!!!!

.xysport


----------



## Kubota 8540

It has picked up considerably here, keeps this up for an hour, and it will be time to make a salt run


----------



## GMC99

Gavins Lawncare;1008726 said:


> snowing like hell in streator grass is cover and starting to stick on pavement


My sister lives right by you in magnolia, do you know any of the guys from complete automotive solutions in wenona?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did anybody else watch weather on 5 and 7? Channel 5 girl said up a foot north and west towards Rockford and less south, around 2-4 along I-80. Channel 7 guy said 1-3 in Rockford area, 4-6 through the city and 1-3 along I-80. WTF? Are you serious? The storm is knocking on our backdoor and they still are all over the place! Shouldn't there forecast at least be pretty close? Skilling should work 7 days a week!


----------



## metallihockey88

Sleet cpomin down pretty good out here now just north of the city


----------



## the new boss 92

sleet is slowly changing over to snow her in carol stream.


----------



## 02crew

Been snowing for and hour or so and we got an inch on the ground. NOAA has changed our forcasted totals to 4 - 7 inches overnight.


----------



## the new boss 92

noaa has us a 4-8 tonight and 1-2 tomarrow


----------



## tls22

dam u guys need to chill....its coming....u should try living in jersey on a normal winter


----------



## the new boss 92

i have faith in it still tls22, im just going to sit back and relax for a little bit and go to sleep and wake up and look at the winter wonder land!


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1008835 said:


> i have faith in it still tls22, im just going to sit back and relax for a little bit and go to sleep and wake up and look at the winter wonder land!


nice...snowing there? i see temp has drop to 32


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

GMC99;1008751 said:


> My sister lives right by you in magnolia, do you know any of the guys from complete automotive solutions in wenona?


No dont know to many people that way


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

nothing up north yet still waiting..........


----------



## the new boss 92

tls22;1008842 said:


> nice...snowing there? i see temp has drop to 32


drive ways and streets are cover with in the pas half hour!:yow!:


----------



## 84deisel

just got back from pre salting now I am going to pre sleep and take a pre dump. 35 degrees and no prece here.


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1008860 said:


> drive ways and streets are cover with in the pas half hour!:yow!:


nice man....ur in good shape now...ur near naperville correct? lovely town...man name of vaugh shultz lives there


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

now its raining!


----------



## Wieckster

not doing anything in Rockford yet They dont know what is coming or going guess we wait and see when it happens as allways


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing here in mchenry.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snow on the ground in lockport.......


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i think im on a rain/ snow line here


----------



## Chicago Dave

Snowing on the north west side of the city

time to go put on the plow


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin hard now. Ground just about covered


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Ill probably go out around 2am, do a curb to curb service, then see what happens. Watching the USA vs Canada hockey game. Wow, good game. Go USA!


----------



## Mark13

Snowing in Woodstock, concrete is just wet, pavement has a dusting on it.


----------



## affekonig

Bought the Jeep yesterday afternoon, picked the mount up last night and have it just about ready now:

Oh, and it's snowing in Warrenville...


----------



## dlcs

We got a inch now, man is this crap wet. I think I'll go out around midnight to start. When is it suppose to be done now? All I've heard is early am tomorrow.


----------



## tls22

dcs prob around the am rush...radar looks very juicy for u guys....this is just getting going.....i might have to up my amounts...but going to hold firm until i see the accumlation i predicted met....how is the south side doing? oak lawn etc......talk to vaugh prob close o inch now for them...snow is going to be very wet....i would say go out around 12.....8 or more of heavy wet crap is hard to push


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got this from NOAA. Not sure how updated it is.


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll take a nap till 12.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;1009067 said:


> Guess I'll take a nap till 12.


Stop it, its party time


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;1009072 said:


> Stop it, its party time


you going with hot water this go around


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

got a inch and half in streator and its very very wet and snowing hard


----------



## 02crew

Got 2.5 inches here now and its still coming down strong.


----------



## dlcs

tls22;1009047 said:


> dcs prob around the am rush...radar looks very juicy for u guys....this is just getting going.....i might have to up my amounts...but going to hold firm until i see the accumlation i predicted met....how is the south side doing? oak lawn etc......talk to vaugh prob close o inch now for them...snow is going to be very wet....i would say go out around 12.....8 or more of heavy wet crap is hard to push


I'm two hrs west of Chicago, we have maybe a 1.5" now. I don't care, we'll definately have a push thats all that really maters to me.


----------



## Chicago Dave

Ok plow ready to go, just slush so far hope the temp drops soon.

I think you guys got it right 12AM start time. have fun be safe :bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

tls22;1009079 said:


> you going with hot water this go around


hot water? LOL


----------



## tls22

dlcs;1009098 said:


> I'm two hrs west of Chicago, we have maybe a 1.5" now. I don't care, we'll definately have a push thats all that really maters to me.


im just saying its lookin good...keep the shiney side up...where is t-man?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There wasn't much rain here on the southside. About .75 down. Let snow let snow....


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Have fun guys be safe and make some money!! payup

just rain here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1.5 down so far


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez about an inch of this heavy slop down here and comin down hard. Thank god for the diesel engine but lil nervous not havin a trans temp gauge. Gonna have to take it a lil easy


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

got about in inch here in highland park


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1009180 said:


> 1.5 down so far


Hey was that you over there at johns garage the other day pickin up the poly edge? Could sworn I'd seen the name on the truck before


----------



## dlcs

You guys must be getting all the snow to the east cause we aren't seeig too much here right now and the radar is thinning out in western side of Illinois. We have about 1.5" here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea that was me. We need to have a get toghther for us chicago guys soon.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

johns garage is the best! he sold me my first boss! in 2004!!! he really knows his stuff


----------



## the new boss 92

probley got about and inch inch and a half down in carol stream wheaton areas. all main roads are coverd except rt.64, just slushy.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1009208 said:


> Yea that was me. We need to have a get toghther for us chicago guys soon.


I gotcha. I was the dumb kid there wit johns pride and joy galv boss on my truck lol. Yea a get together would be cool


----------



## metallihockey88

RMC LANDSCAPING;1009210 said:


> johns garage is the best! he sold me my first boss! in 2004!!! he really knows his stuff


Yea he is the man. Definately knows he's stuff. Always a pleasure to deal with and BS with. Spend to much time over there as I live like 5 min away


----------



## the new boss 92

hey eric youuse tow haul mode on your truck when youplow?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

im trying to get some money together i would like to put a daniels on one of our trucks every one of my friends has a back blade now about time i get one too


----------



## metallihockey88

RMC LANDSCAPING;1009252 said:


> im trying to get some money together i would like to put a daniels on one of our trucks every one of my friends has a back blade now about time i get one too


Talk to john he's got a bunch he's tryin to unload. Got a real nice galvanized one


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1009232 said:


> hey eric youuse tow haul mode on your truck when youplow?


No never really thought to. Think I should?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

i looked at the galvanized one on CL i like the blue ones.... but maybe after this month i can try to get one


----------



## dlcs

Local weather guesser just said snow should be tapering off to flurries after midnight for my area.  Going to head out at 1:00am.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

wheres your area?


----------



## the new boss 92

i would, i thing it would really help with keeping the trans temps down. i was just outside and this stuff is ass back words heavy, just take smaller bites the 6.0 wont know its there but throw the tow haul mode on it will really help with temps and the trans wont shift as soon. it will also engine brake if you let off and your coming to the end of your push so you wont have to use the breaks that heavy. try it out and see what happens, you got a factory temp gauge?


----------



## dlcs

RMC LANDSCAPING;1009264 said:


> wheres your area?


2hrs west of Chicago

Looks like the plug got pulled on this storm.


----------



## the new boss 92

your out by st.charles then?


----------



## metallihockey88

I gotcha. Never done much towing so never really got into what the tow mode really does. Throw it on when I tow and that's it. Trans should be fine just worryin about my baby lol. I'll throw it on and see. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## the new boss 92

yea i would try it you got a bad ass truck with a nice power plant and smooth trans, and its only snow but it money so try it out and see what happens. post back up tomarrow night and let me know how it worked out for ya.


----------



## metallihockey88

Your makin me blush with all these compliments lol. Ill let ya know tommorow


----------



## jblatti13

sw burbs we have prolly 1.5 covering everything, still coming down good. city plows are slackin cuz i didnt see one out yet.


----------



## DCSpecial

Less than 1" up here in Lake County.


Regarding the 6.0 talk....I always use the tow/haul mode when I plow. Works well 
Factory temp gauge is useless though.


----------



## metallihockey88

DCSpecial;1009291 said:


> Less than 1" up here in Lake County.
> 
> Regarding the 6.0 talk....I always use the tow/haul mode when I plow. Works well
> Factory temp gauge is useless though.


Yea its just a dummy light. Tells ya your screwed basically that's all


----------



## nevrnf

This one is turning into a bust. Another swing and a miss by the weather people. Downgraded to 3-4


----------



## erkoehler

I'm heading out for my first push. Very wet and heavy snow so far.


----------



## jblatti13

you guys further north are gettin screwed, just looked at the radar and im dead center of the nasty stuff. i dont doubt well get 4-6 down here.


----------



## snowguys

yea if you look at the radar its all light coming in the question is start plowing and salt hevy or wait hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jblatti13

im gonna wait a few hours, its still comig down pretty good. i dont want to end up plowing everyone twice cuz of my bad timing, and especialy if we only end up gettin 4 inches.


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1009307 said:


> I'm heading out for my first push. Very wet and heavy snow so far.


 hows the snow up there?


----------



## snowguys

jblatti13;1009317 said:


> im gonna wait a few hours, its still comig down pretty good. i dont want to end up plowing everyone twice cuz of my bad timing, and especialy if we only end up gettin 4 inches.


 yea it looks like you guys are getting heavy bands im up by ohare and its all light snow


----------



## erkoehler

snowguys;1009320 said:


> hows the snow up there?


2-3 of wet snow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

2-3 with only another 1" coming by 7am...............

its a miss........... 

.


----------



## REAPER

Amazing how many of the weather people agreed on this storm and how much it was going to dump. There is barely 3 inch's total. I am hoping for a bit more in Crystal Lake since my lots are there and they are a bit south of us. 

All in all I am pretty ticked off once again these idiots can't even predict a storm while it is on top of us. As late as last night they were still saying snow all day today with up to 6 inch's by morning and another 4 during the day. 

Although it is a push it is a bust of a push and day. :realmad:

My streets are already plowed/salted and looks like the snow has passed for the day. 

What really gets my goat is that they have the nerve to talk this morning like they were right on and we are supposed to just ignore their predictions from the last 2 days! 

I am leaving now to do the lots and although I got all loaded up and ready last night for a all day event I guess 1 push is better then no push!


----------



## erkoehler

At my last account, going back around again to cleanup everything perfect and salt.


----------



## the new boss 92

this storm was really a dud, im heading out now!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i broke down at 2 am and here it is 5 am and cant get any parts untill CPW open's at 730am..... i thought for all snow events they were open.... guess i was wrong.......


----------



## Wieckster

Yes I broke down also waiting for parts house to open at 7


----------



## metallihockey88

This stuff is brutal. Hope you guys get up and goin soon. Where you guys at and what you neeed? Maybe someone here could help ya out with a spare part or somethin


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be done in 20 minutes if anyone needs a hand.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was racing around my route before it melts..........

brutal....
.


----------



## stroker79

Either it's melting fast or the snow didn't show up. Looks like only a couple inches looking outside here in Schaumburg.


----------



## metallihockey88

stroker79;1009507 said:


> Either it's melting fast or the snow didn't show up. Looks like only a couple inches looking outside here in Schaumburg.


Combination of both


----------



## KJ Cramer

Talk about plowin' before it melts. For all the hype this was sure a bust, got maybe 2" here. Heard from a couple places maybe something early next week, but thats way to far out to count on anything.:crying:


----------



## mustangmike45

all we got was a salt run here. How can they be soo wrong? 12hrs before storm hit we had a winter storm warning and we gonna get 10-12'' and we end up with less than 1/2'' ? WTF


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey we got about 4-5 out in tinley and it sucks. Thank god we didn't get 10 inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just wrapped u down south 10hrs of fun. i think we got more then the north side. i would 5 in's along rt 30 & Pulaski , 3 in's near 127th and tri- state and 4in's or so in Orland park


----------



## dlcs

We got 4" here in Sterling, better than nothing. Heavy ass snow, 10" would have sucked.


----------



## erkoehler

Probably 4 inches Max in mchenry.


----------



## snowman79

well that was prolly about the biggest bust I have ever seen. When I went to sleep last night it was snowing decently and had just checked the updated forcast...8-10 inches. Wake up around 1:30 am its barely even snowing. Wake up at 2:30 and go out and there is all of maybe 4in tops at some lots. Full plow but by the time i got back to do the rest of some of the lots it was almost all slush. How can weathermen be so wrong. I was really excited to have a storm of all storms....i guess there is always next year.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1009618 said:


> Probably 4 inches Max in mchenry.


Actually I think it was 8 total.

It's just that it was 4 inch's of water and 4 inch's of snow.


----------



## erkoehler

REAPER;1009684 said:


> Actually I think it was 8 total.
> 
> It's just that it was 4 inch's of water and 4 inch's of snow.


Could be, I was burning through fuel like nobody's business.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER;1009684 said:


> Actually I think it was 8 total.
> 
> It's just that it was 4 inch's of water and 4 inch's of snow.


we'll when u mix those two togetter u get this


----------



## Chipmunk

We got lucky, 2 inches even at our lots. With it being wet, it pushed real nice. Stacked up perfectly. I think with it pushing nice had mostly to do with the fact that the pavement was warm so it wasn't freezing to the pavement to much.
Now our first storm of the season, if you didn't push it into the pile right away, it instantly froze to the pavement.

I'm happy with this storm, although I didn't get as many hours in as I would have liked, but eh, better than nothing.


----------



## REAPER

1olddogtwo;1009708 said:


> we'll when u mix those two togetter u get this


Although I know we were all pushin some big snowballs. I sure as heck dint dare to get a load like that. It woulda killed my gasser, for sure the trans would be junk.

Heck of a load knowing how much that probably weighs in at. wesport


----------



## jblatti13

got 4.5" here in joliet area, real glad it wasnt any more than that. probably the heaviest stuff ive ever pushed. actualy went into 4lo a few times to push some big piles, and wowww does my old chevy have some power.


----------



## Wieckster

we got 3 in. of the wet stuff it was no fun to push maybe more tuesday night they are sayin maybe they will miss this one the other way and we will get some snow LOL


----------



## Midwest Pond

Was pushing it into piles and watching the water running to the sewer in a stream

10" would have destroyed many a plow truck


.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1009910 said:


> Was pushing it into piles and watching the water running to the sewer in a stream
> 
> 10" would have destroyed many a plow truck
> 
> .


The car is gone! :redbounce


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, I went out at 1am and havent slept yet. God I love the wet snow. This was some heavy stuff. It was so heavy that my rear end is now gone. Not sure exactly what is out but it seems like the clutch pak is shot. Posi is flly locked at all times. Fluid is good (just changed). The big problem is I am supposed to be driving the truck to Louisville, KY tomorrow. I guess thats not going to happen. Boy, what a good day!  I best get some sleep before I launch this truck into a deep lake!


----------



## anj4ever6236

I went out at 4am got back at 10 boy this snow was heavy I fell asleep at like 1am and have not slept since.  I wish it would of snowed more though some places just barely had 2" Atleast we got a push right?!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Koehler.....I saw the car gone..... knew you would be happy


What a mess that was today........ nothing like back dragging on a driveway only to flatten the bottom inch into a glazed packed down mess. On sone driveways i would have been better off leaving it alone.

.


----------



## the new boss 92

We had a really ****** day today, broke 5 trucks including backups! It started with me fring the starter in my truck, my boss slide into a tree and totaled the box on his brand new 08 2500hd with 10000 miles and to finish his day the pump went out in his brand new western. We both jumped in both his back up trucks, blew one pump motor and a lift ram on the other one! We had a really bad day, and I don't think it could get any wrost then that! Hope everyone else had a better day then us!


----------



## metallihockey88

Geeez man that's brutal. Hope you were at least able to fullfil all your obligations. Luckily I had no problems. Plowin tow haul is money too thanx for the suggestion. Truck never gets outta first which was good with this stuff and little engine braking is nice


----------



## T-MAN

REAPER;1009717 said:


> Although I know we were all pushin some big snowballs. I sure as heck dint dare to get a load like that. It woulda killed my gasser, for sure the trans would be junk.
> 
> Heck of a load knowing how much that probably weighs in at. wesport





1olddogtwo;1009708 said:


> we'll when u mix those two togetter u get this


Thats a good pile. I get some beauties going with my 810 and the Cummins powered Dodge with 3K+ in Back 
I usually hog out my lots with this stuff and I can get rolling piles 25' in front of the truck.

We ended up with four here in far NE IL. It pushed like 8 though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

the new boss 92;1010018 said:


> We had a really ****** day today, broke 5 trucks including backups! It started with me fring the starter in my truck, my boss slide into a tree and totaled the box on his brand new 08 2500hd with 10000 miles and to finish his day the pump went out in his brand new western. We both jumped in both his back up trucks, blew one pump motor and a lift ram on the other one! We had a really bad day, and I don't think it could get any wrost then that! Hope everyone else had a better day then us!


I feel your pain. Only 60,000 on my truck and i dropped the rear end. Makes for a really bad day. Most people make money and have fun when they plow. I did just the opposite today.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i plowed this whole storm in 2wd with no weight in the truck. due to the fact that the front u joint was about to grenade itself. i was out for 10 hours. i did just as much work if not more than our other guys, including our sams club by myself. it was heavy, but with good tires and driving i was fine. if you had 4x4 quit your whining. lol. i had fun though.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1010068 said:


> i plowed this whole storm in 2wd with no weight in the truck. due to the fact that the front u joint was about to grenade itself. i was out for 10 hours. i did just as much work if not more than our other guys, including our sams club by myself. it was heavy, but with good tires and driving i was fine. if you had 4x4 quit your whining. lol. i had fun though.


I need new front u-joints too


----------



## the new boss 92

Just a fed up way to fish the last couple storms up this year! This is the first time my truck has acted up and it just so happened to be the oldest part the took a **** instead of a new part thank god!


----------



## erkoehler

Took a few pics with my camera phone this storm. They didn't turn out the greatest, but I'll throw them up anyway.

I put my good camera in my truck for the next event!


----------



## erkoehler

5 more...............


----------



## dlcs

Just got up.. I needed a nap. LOL


Started at about 1;30am and got done around 10:00am. Realized after i got home my back tin foil bumper on my 07 Chevy is pushed up and bent alittle. Must have back into a frozen pile. I hate those bumpers. 

I think that i'm goign to go watch the our city guys blow snow in the back of dump trucks tonight, if it all hasn't melted yet. For some reason I love watching those snow blowers.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1010018 said:


> We had a really ****** day today, broke 5 trucks including backups! It started with me fring the starter in my truck, my boss slide into a tree and totaled the box on his brand new 08 2500hd with 10000 miles and to finish his day the pump went out in his brand new western. We both jumped in both his back up trucks, blew one pump motor and a lift ram on the other one! We had a really bad day, and I don't think it could get any wrost then that! Hope everyone else had a better day then us!


Man that sucks. Those days are the worse.


----------



## Bird21

Full push on all accounts.. Got some hourly stacking done and some more tomorrow. Pretty good event minus a few break downs.

Blown radiator hose,,, WTF idk what happend there warrantee issue
2 Snow blowers down
1 Skidder plow broke the center pin, not bad since it's a 90's model
1 ATV lost the stator Spelling?
1 Boss controller pad wore out.

And our Baby that is due anytime decided to kick some major contractions last night before I went to bed, so I was waiting for the call all night. No go he stayed put, so if not soon, induced on Monday.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1010027 said:


> Geeez man that's brutal. Hope you were at least able to fullfil all your obligations. Luckily I had no problems. Plowin tow haul is money too thanx for the suggestion. Truck never gets outta first which was good with this stuff and little engine braking is nice


yea we got everything taken care, we had 2 drives left that were 2 blocks away from from the condos we do so we used the bob cat!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going out now to move some piles for a past contract, the guys put all the snow on the side walks by the front doors at this place.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1010444 said:


> Going out now to move some piles for a past contract, the guys put all the snow on the side walks by the front doors at this place.


Maybe you'll get them back!payup


----------



## the new boss 92

well that storm looks like it might have finshed up the season. we got our main trucks fixed today other then the box on my bosses truck, now we have the backups left, bt thats for another day!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1010460 said:


> well that storm looks like it might have finshed up the season. we got our main trucks fixed today other then the box on my bosses truck, now we have the backups left, bt thats for another day!


Finished up the season? Hope not1


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What the hell its snowing again. Looks like a salt run tonight


----------



## erkoehler

Heard on the radio maybe up to an inch tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just heard 1-2 tomorrow!


----------



## WilliamOak

Alright, I'm sending out invoices for the few driveways that I now have someone else handle while I'm at school and I'm struggling to come up with the dates its snowed since the jan. 8th. dumping Here is what I have: Feb. 2nd, 10th, and now the 22nd but I feel like there is one more >2" snowfall hidden in there somewhere wether it be mid feb, or late jan. I already paid the guy I'm just a little behind on the billing part. If nobody can remember where would be a good place to start looking?


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1010477 said:


> Alright, I'm sending out invoices for the few driveways that I now have someone else handle while I'm at school and I'm struggling to come up with the dates its snowed since the jan. 8th. dumping Here is what I have: Feb. 2nd, 10th, and now the 22nd but I feel like there is one more >2" snowfall hidden in there somewhere wether it be mid feb, or late jan. I already paid the guy I'm just a little behind on the billing part. If nobody can remember where would be a good place to start looking?


My binder with that exact info is ALL the way out in my truck, and I'm ALL the way inside at my desk.....we've got a problem!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All my paper work is at home, if you don't get it, I'll PM you after work. I believe we had a big one the 7th and 8th or maybe it was the 8th and 9th.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

WilliamOak;1010477 said:


> Alright, I'm sending out invoices for the few driveways that I now have someone else handle while I'm at school and I'm struggling to come up with the dates its snowed since the jan. 8th. dumping Here is what I have: Feb. 2nd, 10th, and now the 22nd but I feel like there is one more >2" snowfall hidden in there somewhere wether it be mid feb, or late jan. I already paid the guy I'm just a little behind on the billing part. If nobody can remember where would be a good place to start looking?


9th and 10th.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1010481 said:


> My binder with that exact info is ALL the way out in my truck, and I'm ALL the way inside at my desk.....we've got a problem!:laughing:


lol, I have a problem not WE 


Pushin 2 Please;1010487 said:


> All my paper work is at home, if you don't get it, I'll PM you after work. I believe we had a big one the 7th and 8th or maybe it was the 8th and 9th.


Of feb or jan? I know we had upwards of 8" on january 8th and I have videos to prove it lol. Also I have the 9th to the 10th of feb down b/c that was when doug split the deer with his plow.

Maybe I have the right dates I just feel like I'm missing a storm or two... :yow!:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1010502 said:


> lol, I have a problem not WE
> 
> Of feb or jan? I know we had upwards of 8" on january 8th and I have videos to prove it lol. Also I have the 9th to the 10th of feb down b/c that was when doug split the deer with his plow.
> 
> Maybe I have the right dates I just feel like I'm missing a storm or two... :yow!:


I was talking about Feb. for the 8th and 9th. I was off a day! I will look for you. Sounds like you might have them all covered.


----------



## Midwest Pond

you have them all covered..... nothing >2" after the 1/8 until 2/2

.


----------



## WilliamOak

Midwest Pond;1010566 said:


> you have them all covered..... nothing >2" after the 1/8 until 2/2
> 
> .


Thats kinda what I figured, and nothing >2" in feb besides 2/2, 2/9-10, and now 2/22.
Maybe I was right from the beginning lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1010444 said:


> Going out now to move some piles for a past contract, the guys put all the snow on the side walks by the front doors at this place.


I just passed you. I was at the light at Schoolhouse and Laraway going west. You were pulling the skid going east. Put a muffler on that truck for God's sake! Hope you got the piles move okay.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1010068 said:


> i plowed this whole storm in 2wd with no weight in the truck. due to the fact that the front u joint was about to grenade itself. i was out for 10 hours. i did just as much work if not more than our other guys, including our sams club by myself. it was heavy, but with good tires and driving i was fine. if you had ii4x4 quit your whining. lol. i had fun though.


 this guy was killing everyone, I was in the office dispatching thinking how the hell is he going so fast. He did 5 gas stations, one walgreens, two hotels and an entire sams club alone.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Actually, I think I forgot a restaurant in there


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Vaughn Schultz;1010662 said:


> this guy was killing everyone, I was in the office dispatching thinking how the hell is he going so fast. He did 5 gas stations, one walgreens, two hotels and an entire sams club alone.


now how fast are we talking about?? and was it done right or just a pass threw type of run..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Totally cleaned, he is my best guy, safe, fast and clean.


----------



## snowguys

niko3772;1010695 said:


> now how fast are we talking about?? and was it done right or just a pass threw type of run..


if you read what midwest said he was out for 10 hours


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Bryan is the Michael Phelps of snowplowing, I think there is a video of him on here plowing and shoveling an entire bank in twelve min.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Vaughn Schultz;1010712 said:


> Bryan is the Michael Phelps of snowplowing, I think there is a video of him on here plowing and shoveling an entire bank in twelve min.


how big of a plow is on his truck?? 10 ft. and is he offering class's??
now i have been plowing for about 14 years with my own truck and driving other guy's tho I'm not sure how fast I am but i would love to see that video..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well it was more like 20 min, here it is....

http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid3.wmv

and a couple others, why not..

http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid1.wmv
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid4.wmv
http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid2.wmv

and one more for all that remember the FF video

http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/ffmovie_0001.wmv


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What you don't like the way it sounds. Its got a muffler its an aero turbine


----------



## the new boss 92

I think sullivan is giving you a hard time! Lol who needs a muffler?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

so how about a get together..northern ill guys


----------



## metallihockey88

I've heard it. It sounds sweet like a nice V8 should but if you got resi customers I can't imagine them appreciatin it too much


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey not one person condos or home has said anything at all. They all like it cauase it sound deep


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Now I just got this off NWS.
so I guess my dance is working...:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc



Tonight: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 24. West northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Wednesday: Snow showers. High near 28. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Wednesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.


----------



## clncut

The dance is working over here too.....Lake effect watch posted...8-12 possible by thursday morning! Dance baby Dance!! :bluebouncpayup:redbounce


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan when are you going to shine up the dipper


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dance boy dance


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1010749 said:


> well it was more like 20 min, here it is....
> 
> http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid3.wmv
> 
> and a couple others, why not..
> 
> http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid1.wmv
> http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid4.wmv
> http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/dec42007vid2.wmv
> 
> and one more for all that remember the FF video
> 
> http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing Pictures/dec4,2007/ffmovie_0001.wmv


yeah that first video some was done already.. pre filming LOL... and i wish my lot's were empty of car's.. tho I kinda do like the V plow... maybe when I pay off what I have into my truck and plow I'll get one...

would love to find work at my present pay rate with out car's in them.. 
well only half have cars in them. after 7 am that is... and my 24 hour place is picky as well you know:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc SNOW DAMMIT....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

niko3772;1010874 said:


> yeah that first video some was done already.. pre filming LOL... and i wish my lot's were empty of car's.. tho I kinda do like the V plow... maybe when I pay off what I have into my truck and plow I'll get one...
> 
> would love to find work at my present pay rate with out car's in them..
> well only half have cars in them. after 7 am that is... and my 24 hour place is picky as well you know:laughing:


what, two passes. wow. lol

and i plow 24 hour gas stations, so i deal with plenty of cars.  and im not sure why at 3 in the morning everyone has to come in and fuel up where im plowing. especially when there are two other stations within eye site and they are empty. go over there morons.lol


----------



## GMC99

niko3772;1010844 said:


> Now I just got this off NWS.
> so I guess my dance is working...:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> Tonight: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 24. West northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Snow showers. High near 28. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.


Where did you see this at? I just checked the NWS website, and it says nothing like that????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hazardous weather condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook

Tonight: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 23. West northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Wednesday: Snow showers likely, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 28. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Wednesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. North northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Thursday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 14. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 31.

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.

Saturday: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 32.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20.

Monday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24.

Tuesday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.

view Yesterday's Weather

Lansing Municipal Airport
Lat: 41.53 Lon: -87.53 Elev: 617
Last Update on Feb 23, 5:45 pm CST

Fair

28 °F
(-2 °C) Humidity: 64 % 
Wind Speed: W 8 MPH 
Barometer: 29.89" 
Dewpoint: 18 °F (-8 °C) 
Wind Chill: 20 °F (-7 °C) 
Visibility: 10.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History:

Click Map for Forecast Disclaimer 
Map data ©2010 Google - Terms of UseMapSatellite
Show labelsTerrain

Lat/Lon: 41.51°N 87.64°W Elevation:649 ft

Zone Area Forecast for Cook County, IL 
Forecast Discussion Air Quality Forecasts 
Printable Forecast Text Only Forecast 
Hourly Weather Graph Tabular Forecast 
Quick Forecast 
International System of Units About Point Forecasts 
Hazardous Weather Regional Weather Conditions 
Weather Summary for Northern Illinois and Northwest Indiana Past Weather Information

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Webmaster
National Weather Service:
Chicago, IL www.weather.gov
Privacy Policy
Disclaimer
Credits


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1010974 said:


> Hazardous weather condition(s):
> 
> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> 
> Tonight: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 23. West northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Snow showers likely, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 28. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. North northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Thursday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 14. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 31.
> 
> Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.
> 
> Saturday: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.
> 
> Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21.
> 
> Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 32.
> 
> Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20.
> 
> Monday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.
> 
> Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24.
> 
> Tuesday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.
> 
> view Yesterday's Weather
> 
> Lansing Municipal Airport
> Lat: 41.53 Lon: -87.53 Elev: 617
> Last Update on Feb 23, 5:45 pm CST
> 
> Fair
> 
> 28 °F
> (-2 °C) Humidity: 64 %
> Wind Speed: W 8 MPH
> Barometer: 29.89"
> Dewpoint: 18 °F (-8 °C)
> Wind Chill: 20 °F (-7 °C)
> Visibility: 10.00 mi.
> More Local Wx: 3 Day History:
> 
> Click Map for Forecast Disclaimer
> Map data ©2010 Google - Terms of UseMapSatellite
> Show labelsTerrain
> 
> Lat/Lon: 41.51°N 87.64°W Elevation:649 ft
> 
> Zone Area Forecast for Cook County, IL
> Forecast Discussion Air Quality Forecasts
> Printable Forecast Text Only Forecast
> Hourly Weather Graph Tabular Forecast
> Quick Forecast
> International System of Units About Point Forecasts
> Hazardous Weather Regional Weather Conditions
> Weather Summary for Northern Illinois and Northwest Indiana Past Weather Information
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Webmaster
> National Weather Service:
> Chicago, IL www.weather.gov
> Privacy Policy
> Disclaimer
> Credits


Sorry didn't realize that was for you guys on the south side.... LUCKY!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lucky us i hope, don't believe it thou

Midlothian IL 
Enter Your "City, ST" or zip code 
NWS Chicago, IL
Point Forecast: Midlothian IL
41.6°N 87.7°W Mobile Weather Information | En Español
Last Update: 6:03 pm CST Feb 23, 2010
Forecast Valid: 7pm CST Feb 23, 2010-6pm CST Mar 2, 2010

Tonight

Snow
Likely
Lo 23 °F Wednesday

Snow
Likely
Hi 28 °F Wednesday
Night

Snow
Likely
Lo 16 °F Thursday

Mostly
Sunny
Hi 25 °F Thursday
Night

Mostly
Clear
Lo 14 °F Friday

Mostly
Sunny
Hi 31 °F Friday
Night

Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 17 °F Saturday

Slight Chc
Snow
Hi 33 °F Saturday
Night

Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 20 °F

Hazardous weather condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook

Tonight: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 23. West northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Wednesday: Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 28. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.

Wednesday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. North northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 14. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 31.

Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17.

Saturday: A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 32.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21.

Monday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31.

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24.

Tuesday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.

view Yesterday's Weather

Lansing Municipal Airport
Lat: 41.53 Lon: -87.53 Elev: 617
Last Update on Feb 23, 5:45 pm CST

Fair

28 °F
(-2 °C) Humidity: 64 % 
Wind Speed: W 8 MPH 
Barometer: 29.89" 
Dewpoint: 18 °F (-8 °C) 
Wind Chill: 20 °F (-7 °C) 
Visibility: 10.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History:

Click Map for Forecast Disclaimer 
Map data ©2010 Google - Terms of UseMapSatellite
Show labelsTerrain

Lat/Lon: 41.6°N 87.7°W Elevation:617 ft

Zone Area Forecast for Cook County, IL 
Forecast Discussion Air Quality Forecasts 
Printable Forecast Text Only Forecast 
Hourly Weather Graph Tabular Forecast 
Quick Forecast 
International System of Units About Point Forecasts 
Hazardous Weather Regional Weather Conditions 
Weather Summary for Northern Illinois and Northwest Indiana Past Weather Information

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Webmaster
National Weather Service:
Chicago, IL www.weather.gov
Privacy Policy
Disclaimer
Credits


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so how many time's are we going to repost the outlook i posted???

and there is no such thing as a Hazardous Weather Outlook for us...... it's work for us and money in the bank....

and I never post any thing for more then 36 hour's into the future cause they change there minds way too much


----------



## erkoehler

Hopefully it actually snows!


----------



## the new boss 92

i hope it actually snow it would be nice i fannally got the monte home so i need money to work on it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

niko3772;1010991 said:


> ok so how many time's are we going to repost the outlook i posted???
> 
> and there is no such thing as a Hazardous Weather Outlook for us...... it's work for us and money in the bank....
> 
> and I never post any thing for more then 36 hour's into the future cause they change there minds way too much


 6 is my lucky number


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so we have 3 or 4 on the board now....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i jumped the gun and we lost it.... they down graded us already

NWS as of 8pm

Hazardous Weather Outlook

Tonight: Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 22. West northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Wednesday: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 26. North northwest wind around 15 mph. 

Wednesday Night: A 20 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 12. Wind chill values as low as -3. North northwest wind around 15 mph. 

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 24. Wind chill values as low as -2. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 12. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.


----------



## GMC99

Predictions of snowfall in Chicago's late weekend storm ended up too high. Mild temperatures impacted the snowflake formation process at cloud level Sunday night shrinking their size. The snow which fell possessed half the volume expected. Measurements of its snow-to-water ratio averaged 6 to 1---i.e. 6 inches of snow for every inch of water---half the typical 12 to 1 ratio. That plus fewer hours of snowfall, because of the system's rapid movement, limited accumulations to 2 to 6 inches---and even less to the south toward Kankakee and Downstate. 



it's about time one of them admit being wrong!:realmad:


----------



## dlcs

I'm hoping for a salt run in the a.m. You guys along the lake should be getting some snow tonight? Looks like there is a watch issued for you guys. I could go for some lake snow.


----------



## erkoehler

I doubt I'll get a salting the way it looks.


----------



## T-MAN

dlcs;1011257 said:


> I'm hoping for a salt run in the a.m. You guys along the lake should be getting some snow tonight? Looks like there is a watch issued for you guys. I could go for some lake snow.


Still got salt down from last nights cleanups. 1-3" for tommorow day. Probably 3" since I will be downtown hangin board. Always fun racing back to hook up the plow, and load salt.


----------



## Mark13

Snowing pretty good on Woodstock, 1/4" on the ground? Havnt gone outside to check for sure.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1011294 said:


> I doubt I'll get a salting the way it looks.


Everything is white here and is cold enough to keep it that way. I will be making a light salt run in a couple hours here.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

REAPER;1011462 said:


> Everything is white here and is cold enough to keep it that way. I will be making a light salt run in a couple hours here.


Same here going out at 3am.


----------



## REAPER

02DURAMAX;1011463 said:


> Same here going out at 3am.


I may wait until just before the sun comes up so I don't need to have headlights on.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100563


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hazardous weather condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook

Today: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 25. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 10 and 20 mph. 

Tonight: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 11. Wind chill values as low as -3. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 15 and 20 mph. 

Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 25. Wind chill values as low as -2. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 8. Wind chill values as low as -1. Northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 29. Northwest wind around 15 mph. 



great I love how these a$$ hole's get me all excited and then just pull the rug out from under me


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard the city Plowing outside.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1011567 said:


> Just heard the city Plowing outside.


If yer doing anything in McHenry you better get a going. 1/2 inch n ground maybe 3/4 in some spots and small amount of drifting in the corners.

2 pass overs with the salt is melting it off pretty good.


----------



## erkoehler

Just called my accounts they don't want salt, off to sell boats!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok so this is a good one for you guys. Well my truck just got hit by a propane tank that rolled ot of a truck in front of me. Got my front bumper and my drivers rear fender


----------



## REAPER

R&R Yard Design;1011985 said:


> Ok so this is a good one for you guys. Well my truck just got hit by a propane tank that rolled ot of a truck in front of me. Got my front bumper and my drivers rear fender


This post is worthless without pictures... 

No flames or explosions?

Better go have a couple  to get rid of the jitters of driving now. Should probably talk to a lawyer about the traumatic experience.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got the tank and the police rerport and I will take picvs for you guys. Yea I thought it was full thank god it was not. The best thing is he drove off


----------



## WilliamOak

Was it just a guy with a tank in a pickup or a propane company? At least you'll be getting a new bumper/fender...


----------



## metallihockey88

That's crazy. Good thing it got the bumper and not the windshield. Hope you got the jagoffs plates


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope he went through the red light to so I couldn't get to him


----------



## tls22

my forcast....getting close to 80 for the season
i feel like i live in chicago.....


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
316 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

NJZ001-007>010-012-015-PAZ054-055-060>062-067>069-251100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0005.100225T0500Z-100226T1700Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0006.100225T0500Z-100226T1700Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-CARBON-
MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWTON...WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...
FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...TRENTON...JIM THORPE...
STROUDSBURG...READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...
WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN
316 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO NOON
EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
NOON EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM DEVELOPING OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN COAST WILL
INTENSIFY TONIGHT AND MOVE NORTHWARD ALONG THE EASTERN SEABOARD
THROUGH THURSDAY. AS THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM REACHES ITS STRONGEST
POINT, IT IS EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARD AND BACK ONTO LAND NEAR LONG
ISLAND, NEW YORK ON THURSDAY, AND REMAIN NEARLY STATIONARY THROUGH
FRIDAY.

PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATER THIS EVENING, AND
COULD START OUT AS EITHER RAIN OR A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW.
HOWEVER, PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW OVERNIGHT
TONIGHT AND LAST THROUGH THE EARLY PART OF FRIDAY. THE HEAVIEST
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE THURSDAY INTO THURSDAY NIGHT WITH TOTAL
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS RANGING FROM 12 TO 16 INCHES ACROSS THE WARNED
AREA. THIS IS THE TIME WHEN THE STORM WILL BE AT ITS STRONGEST AS
WELL, WHICH WILL LEAD TO STRONG WINDS UP TO 30 MPH. THESE STRONG
WINDS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW, AS WELL AS
SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES.

THE SNOW COULD BE A HEAVY, WET SNOW, SIMILAR TO THE LAST STORM,
WHICH MAY HAVE AN EFFECT OF TREES AND BUILDING OVERHANGS. SHOVELING
SNOW WILL BE DIFFICULT WITH THIS STORM. ANYONE VENTURING OUT TO
SHOVEL SNOW IS ADVISED TO USE CAUTION WHEN SHOVELING SNOW AND TAKE
FREQUENT BREAKS.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO
POSSIBLE. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## erkoehler

Came down 53 from lake cook to 355 and there are a lot of IDOT Trucks with plows mounted and full salters. Am I missing something?


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1012162 said:


> my forcast....getting close to 80 for the season
> i feel like i live in chicago.....
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 316 PM EST WED FEB 24 2010


Not sure anyone here is in NJ Tim...

Thanks tho. If the cash was there I would take a drive.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3-5 for me tonight. Let's hope


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard 3-6 for cook and lake.


----------



## tls22

REAPER;1012245 said:


> Not sure anyone here is in NJ Tim...
> 
> Thanks tho. If the cash was there I would take a drive.


oh snap.....sorry


----------



## erkoehler

Buddy just called from gurnee and its a whitout there.


----------



## erkoehler

Over half inch in fox lake, IL! Maybe a push tonight........


----------



## tls22

quick update....sorry about the bust of 4-8 last storm....storm was a little further south.


band of heavy lake effect showers coming in...should not last long...but going to snow heavy for a time....1-3 for all


1-3 might be a bit low...but if i bust low...u guys will not mind


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1012349 said:


> quick update....sorry about the bust of 4-8 last storm....storm was a little further south.
> 
> we got 4 to 6 on the south side....north side got ripped


----------



## Midwest Pond

Whiteout in mundelein!!!!


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1012364 said:


> tls22;1012349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> quick update....sorry about the bust of 4-8 last storm....storm was a little further south.
> 
> we got 4 to 6 on the south side....north side got ripped
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and i was worried u guys would get ripped....atleast everyone got a push out of it....and that is a sweet picture...put that in ur avatar
Click to expand...


----------



## captshawn

Couple inches in Winthrop Harbor in the last hour.


----------



## ao31

Could be a little bonus round! Falling pretty good here in Barrington.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down good here and radar doesn't show anythin above me. Hopefully get a few inches tonight when the lake effect gets down here. Plows off the truck so bring it on


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well nothing here in lockport...


----------



## erkoehler

My plows up at The shop, hopefully I have to get it!


----------



## Midwest Pond

kOEHLER...GO GET IT........2" in Mundelein easily.......i'm heading out in 15 min


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well if any one need's help and where just let me know.. plus i just bought 1500 lbs of salt so I'm loaded up


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

comming down crazy here in highland park , just called the all the guys to get um on stand by! looks like maybe get 4 inches out of this!


----------



## erkoehler

I'll probably wait until 2am and head out.


----------



## Gator Guy 26

Probably going out at midnight or so once it has slowed up. I'll check back later!


----------



## Bird21

Stopped now in Wauconda but the radar shows more coming. Come on 2 inches............2am sounds like a good start time for this one if the snow keeps up.


----------



## GMC99

whiteout in carol stream!! :redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## GMC99

:yow!urplebou:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## T-MAN

3" down here in Beach Park now. Looks like a few more hours of Lake effect :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

Anyone know what crystal lake has? I'm north of Woodstock and can't get an accurate amount due to drifting. One spot has nothing and the next is 8" deep in the rural areas.


----------



## 3311

T-MAN;1012441 said:


> 3" down here in Beach Park now. Looks like a few more hours of Lake effect :laughing:


Any idea what there is in libertyville ?


----------



## metallihockey88

Got 1/2in down in the last hour and looks like were just gettin started. Have fun everyone


----------



## erkoehler

Winter wonderland outside in Bloomingdale!


----------



## leeddog65

About an inch near O'hare.....have fun make $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## T-MAN

3311;1012445 said:


> Any idea what there is in libertyville ?


3.5" in Knollwood, that borders Libertyville Township.

We got around 4" here now, looks like another half hour or so before she blows threw.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hope everyone gets a push in tonight. I am in Louisville, KY right now at a trade show so I guess I will sit this one out. Although its snowing like crazy here right now with 1/2 inch on the ground.


----------



## 3311

T-MAN;1012504 said:


> 3.5" in Knollwood, that borders Libertyville Township.
> 
> We got around 4" here now, looks like another half hour or so before she blows threw.


Thanks Todd


----------



## erkoehler

Thinking I'll get to my first lot at 2am.


----------



## the new boss 92

holy **** guys, its litterly blizzard condition on gary avenue. i could barley see my bug gaurd on my truck:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

Little over 2 in Bloomingdale and already drifting. Just did a quick snow blowing on the drive.


----------



## metallihockey88

Weirdest snow I have ever seen. Comin down in little pellets like dippin dots lol


----------



## the new boss 92

yea we got 2 inching here in carol stream, early moning push on lots and driveways!


----------



## Bird21

Does anyone know how much in any of these areas. It seems to be hit or miss right now.

Barrington

Lake Zurich

Round Lake

Lincolnshire


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

How about in the Joilet?


----------



## the new boss 92

my guess would be around 2-3 inches,but possibly up to 4or 5 at the rate its coming down!


----------



## ao31

Bird21;1012584 said:


> Does anyone know how much in any of these areas. It seems to be hit or miss right now.
> 
> Barrington
> 
> Lake Zurich
> 
> Round Lake
> 
> Lincolnshire


Barrington Lake Zurich area has about 2" down with the moonlight out. Might be it for now.


----------



## Bird21

Thanks our trigger is 2 inches so I may need to do a drive and measure run before I call everyone in.


----------



## metallihockey88

Note to self. Putting plow on in complete whiteout is miserable. Not to mention pallet jack not very easy to move through 2in of snow as my ass can vouch for since it spent some time in it lol


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1012616 said:


> Note to self. Putting plow on in complete whiteout is miserable. Not to mention pallet jack not very easy to move through 2in of snow as my ass can vouch for since it spent some time in it lol


Thats funny, I dont care who you are!

Anyway, 3 inches in Roselle. Going out at midnight to check Naperville and Itasca. Roselle and Carol Stream needs plowing.


----------



## anj4ever6236

hey metallihockey88 is there already 2" in skokie?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

DistinctiveDave, let me know how Naperville looks....I've got some stuff in Plainfield and Joliet


----------



## erkoehler

Full plow and salt is my plan at this point.


----------



## metallihockey88

anj4ever6236;1012621 said:


> hey metallihockey88 is there already 2" in skokie?


Yea little over 2in now and still a whiteout and windy as hell


----------



## erkoehler

Just heard six inches already in beach park!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Fire_n_Ice;1012624 said:


> DistinctiveDave, let me know how Naperville looks....I've got some stuff in Plainfield and Joliet


No problem. Very light snow in roselle now. Heading to Itasca first, then naperville in a few hours, ill post an update for Itasca and Naperville when I measure.


----------



## the new boss 92

i just got called to go out at 1, so im going to put the plowon.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

DistinctiveDave;1012670 said:


> No problem. Very light snow in roselle now. Heading to Itasca first, then naperville in a few hours, ill post an update for Itasca and Naperville when I measure.


thx!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jblatti13

fire n ice, theres at least 1.5 down in joliet, thats from my driveway so depending on your locations could be a lil more. still coming down good.


----------



## the new boss 92

well its done here in carol stream, im heading out now before all the idiots come out of the wood work!


----------



## Bird21

Round Lake 1/2 inch
Lake Zurich 2.5
Barrington 3" 

I am out now============= Eaasy money!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

yea the hell with it im leaving in 15 minuets!


----------



## REAPER

Mchenry and Crystal Lake got robbed!!! :realmad:

Not even a 1/4 inch in Mchenry and maybe 1/4 inch in Crystal Lake!


----------



## Mark13

REAPER;1012734 said:


> Mchenry and Crystal Lake got robbed!!! :realmad:
> 
> Not even a 1/4 inch in Mchenry and maybe 1/4 inch in Crystal Lake!


Crap! I wanted to drop my blade again this week!


----------



## erkoehler

Leaving now, this is a nice little surprise push!


----------



## Midwest Pond

1/2 way done with full route.......

a light 4-5' in Mundelein/Libertyville area

.


----------



## metallihockey88

Headin out now. Looks like I got about a lil more than 2in. Ill take it full push for me


----------



## metallihockey88

Gonna be one of those nights. Huge free bag of donut holes is now all over my truck since a cop decides to turn in front of me and end up facing me lol. 8klbs stops fairly good in the snow


----------



## stroker79

Don't eat the furry ones.


----------



## REAPER

Headlight fixed, except for a pin broke off inside the plow side harness! :realmad: No parking light on pass side now but everything else works. 

All loaded with salt and will take off in a bit at least we up here got a salting event.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Half n half for me. Damn thing I ripped pass. Tail pipe off looks like new duals this weekend


----------



## KJ Cramer

got 3-4 here, less than 10 miles west got a dusting, hit or miss lake effect. Got a full push in just getting back now.


----------



## ao31

Just finished. Breakfast is going to taste extra delicious this morning $$$


----------



## kkbuilding

anybody in Orland or Tinley? and if so what's currently on the ground?


----------



## erkoehler

A lot of stores still not plowed, time to drop off fliers!


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1012812 said:


> A lot of stores still not plowed, time to drop off fliers!


Just got home myself. Had to take care of some drifting and then a complete dose of salt.

I also noticed a bunch of white lots that most nights are clean. Wonder if some just missed the ball and slept in or figured we didn't get enough to deal with. Salt was needed tho as it was white and slickery as all get out.


----------



## affekonig

Were'd that one come from? I had no idea it was supposed to snow so I was out snowmobiling with frineds. I didn't get a call anyway, but I'm glad somebody got some work last night.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1012753 said:


> Gonna be one of those nights. Huge free bag of donut holes is now all over my truck since a cop decides to turn in front of me and end up facing me lol. 8klbs stops fairly good in the snow


:laughing: man your having some bad luck this year with getting cut off! at least you didnt smash it up this time


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Suns out so we just let the small stuff go


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

jblatti13;1012699 said:


> fire n ice, theres at least 1.5 down in joliet, thats from my driveway so depending on your locations could be a lil more. still coming down good.


Thanks for the update.......it helped......got a full push in......there are ALOT of white lots out there that are normally taken care of though!


----------



## erkoehler

Everybody sleeping now?????


----------



## WilliamOak

Seems like everyone got to go out except mark and reaper lol.
Edit: nvm reaper got to go out, just mark now lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nope, working reg "9 to 5" job


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez must be the only moron still out. Picked up 20 bank owned properties all over the place and gotta do one of my buddys lots still. Been out since 130. I'm dead


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

just got back. 13 hours. any where from 2-5". didnt know this was coming, had to plow in 2wd again. at least this time i had two thousand pounds of salt in the back..

2 hotels twice
small lighting place
2 speedways
5 walgreens
large apt clean up
and a sams club....

nice bonus snow..........


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1013144 said:


> nice bonus snow..........


Amen to that!!! I didn't know this was coming either...I was actually a couple beers in when I happened to catch the 9:00 news...good thing I did or this would have been a very rough night!


----------



## kolkie05

metallihockey88;1013128 said:


> Geez must be the only moron still out. Picked up 20 bank owned properties all over the place and gotta do one of my buddys lots still. Been out since 130. I'm dead


How did you grab those bank owned properties? I didn't realize they even cared about cleaning them! nice job!payup


----------



## metallihockey88

Don't laugh but craigslist lol. They're old guy no showed the last storm so all the properties are buried so they dumped him and I stumbled upon em. Only wanted a few but threw them a high bid for yucks and they went for it since they desperately need em done so I ended up wit all of em. Put 140 miles on my truck today but if it pans out it will be well worth it. If I get hosed which you never know them I'm out 30 bucks in fuel and my time. If it works out got a sweet payday coming and hopefully a lot of easy money next year since they need to be done within 24 hours of the end of a storm basically


----------



## Bird21

Got a full run on all accounts, except for Round Lake area. Got home at 5:30am Stacking snow by 10:00 after a nap. Now at the hospital waiting for Junior to jump out.....


----------



## the new boss 92

Good for you eric, did you finish yet?


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1013236 said:


> Good for you eric, did you finish yet?


Just finished the last one. Now home to do 4 neighbors and mine and its finally over. Then I got to change a water heater at 6 lol. This day just won't end. Lucky everythin I'm doin is makin me money for once


----------



## the new boss 92

Tell me about it. Everytime I'm working on the monte I'm wishing it was snowing for money to keep it going!


----------



## metallihockey88

Get some pictures up of that thing already


----------



## the new boss 92

I will it stuffed in my 3rd car garage and I'm taking it out this weekend cause I hace to bring the motor in and do body work to the driver side so ill get pictures this weekend when I put it out side


----------



## erkoehler

I LOVE lake effect

payuppayup


----------



## stroker79

That's an awesome pic! See snow just isn't cool enough to get close to my truck! Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like maybe a salt run tomorrow night!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1013568 said:


> Sounds like maybe a salt run tomorrow night!?!?!?!?!


Salt run? With the way these weather heads predict whats going to happen, we just might get three or four inches! Hope everybody got out to make some money with these past two systems.... I love powder!!!


----------



## T-MAN

4-8 on all my stuff over here in far NE IL. 8" in gurnee


----------



## Wieckster

glad you guys snow we in Rockford got a dusting


----------



## the new boss 92

^ that sucks, up to 1 inch tomarrow night, enough to plow for me!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

the new boss 92;1013864 said:


> ^ that sucks, up to 1 inch tomarrow night, enough to plow for me!


I hope We Get 1" I can plow at that too!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm ready to start working everyday....... bring on the Patio, Ponds and ilghting jobs!!!!!

Come on March 15!!!! lol

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so we think it's going to snow again tonight??? 2-26-10???

so i should go and buy another 2000 lbs of salt????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

niko3772;1013949 said:


> so we think it's going to snow again tonight??? 2-26-10???
> 
> so i should go and buy another 2000 lbs of salt????


It won't hurt to have it! If nothing tonight, I'm sure theres another one in our future!


----------



## affekonig

If it does snow tonight and somebody needs a hand... The city hasn't been calling us out for the past few snows and I'd like to get out again.


----------



## the new boss 92

they are predicting a little bit this week, monday and tuesday? i think i remember them saying monday too? i watched the news and i just remember them saying systems for next week. i guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## the new boss 92

affekonig;1014070 said:


> If it does snow tonight and somebody needs a hand... The city hasn't been calling us out for the past few snows and I'd like to get out again.


i might have one for ya if you are really wanting to get out that bad, i will let you know.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I love these little 1-2" snows, I'd like to to see them twice a week until May 1st?


----------



## affekonig

Just let me know. 630-303-3552


----------



## 1olddogtwo

march 8th looking interesting


----------



## erkoehler

As long as its 2 inches I'm good till may!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah well if it's going to snow I'm free just call me 708-670-0949 and will travel


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Count me in too. Ill go to the snow


----------



## Kubota 8540

erkoehler;1014091 said:


> As long as its 2 inches I'm good till may!


Then melt off , dry up , and green up all in a week. As long as I'm dreaming...:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Well, we have a few boat deliveries on hold until we could complete the lake tests, so we knocked one out today!

One more lake test scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## T-MAN

erkoehler;1014461 said:


> Well, we have a few boat deliveries on hold until we could complete the lake tests, so we knocked one out today!
> 
> One more lake test scheduled for tomorrow


Is that on the river ? 
Seems like a pretty spendy boat to breaking ice with


----------



## erkoehler

No ice out on the river, never really froze over this season. We were only out about 30 minutes testing the boat prior to delivery  Yes, on the fox river


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1014461 said:


> Well, we have a few boat deliveries on hold until we could complete the lake tests, so we knocked one out today!
> 
> One more lake test scheduled for tomorrow


I WANT ONE!!! I want to trade up for one but I have soooo man other things that need to be upgrade first. Also, I guess I understand the test drive, but wakeboarding is a bit excessive!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what about the snow tonite


----------



## erkoehler

Yeah, the rider is pretty dedicated! He wore a heavy wet suit. I've been out when it was this cold, and in a dry suit it isn't bad at all!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I've been out skiing in about 40 before without dry suit or wetsuit. Was when I was 17 and stupid. Sucked for the ride back to shore without dry clothes


----------



## KJ Cramer

I love water skiing, but there aint no way in hell I would be doing it now. That looks like its painful. If you are interested in making your next years taxes look better, I'd be happy to let you donate that boat to me.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

dusting to a half inch tonight ! hoping for salting!!


----------



## A.Landscaping

:waving: Hey everyone from Ilinois im not new to ps but just registered...so how is the weather looking??? ussmileyflag


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

This hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...tonight.

Light snow will be possible later tonight and continue into the
early morning hours on saturday. The snow will remain
light...providing up to an inch of snowfall mainly for areas in
far northeast illinois and northwest indiana.


----------



## A.Landscaping

SullivanSeptic;1014645 said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks 

Man this winter was boring especially with all the lowballers  hope the landscaping biz is better!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

A.Landscaping;1014620 said:


> :waving: Hey everyone from Ilinois im not new to ps but just registered...so how is the weather looking??? ussmileyflag


Welcome to the site....:waving:


----------



## A.Landscaping

niko3772;1014652 said:


> This hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
> Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.
> 
> .day one...tonight.
> 
> Light snow will be possible later tonight and continue into the
> early morning hours on saturday. The snow will remain
> light...providing up to an inch of snowfall mainly for areas in
> far northeast illinois and northwest indiana.


Only a inch??? Man I only have a 1" trigger contract


----------



## Bird21

Northwest did you have your son yet??? Ours came last night at 10:04pm I am sitting in the room with him and Mom right now. 

I knew it would happen during a snow event, here is the time line.

Plowed Wednesday from 11:00pm got in Thursday 5:30am slept till 9:00am then on a loader moving snow..... phone call 10:00am Let's go!!! 11:00am at the Hospital Labor from 3:30pm till 9:30pm pushed for 30 minutes and Boom there is my buddy. 1 hour sleep that night till now. So 48 hours 3 hours sleep...... Funny I am not tired at all..... This is the greatest thing that has ever happend to me in my life..

Just had to share.... It can snow now!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Congrats on the new edition


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1014671 said:


> Northwest did you have your son yet??? Ours came last night at 10:04pm I am sitting in the room with him and Mom right now.
> 
> I knew it would happen during a snow event, here is the time line.
> 
> Plowed Wednesday from 11:00pm got in Thursday 5:30am slept till 9:00am then on a loader moving snow..... phone call 10:00am Let's go!!! 11:00am at the Hospital Labor from 3:30pm till 9:30pm pushed for 30 minutes and Boom there is my buddy. 1 hour sleep that night till now. So 48 hours 3 hours sleep...... Funny I am not tired at all..... This is the greatest thing that has ever happend to me in my life..
> 
> Just had to share.... It can snow now!!!!


Glad you did share the news. Congratulations! Is this the first one for ya? If so, they will change your life (for the good). Mine are the best thing that ever happened to me. I have 3 daughters and I can't remember what it was like without them.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Bird21;1014671 said:


> Northwest did you have your son yet??? Ours came last night at 10:04pm I am sitting in the room with him and Mom right now.
> 
> I knew it would happen during a snow event, here is the time line.
> 
> Plowed Wednesday from 11:00pm got in Thursday 5:30am slept till 9:00am then on a loader moving snow..... phone call 10:00am Let's go!!! 11:00am at the Hospital Labor from 3:30pm till 9:30pm pushed for 30 minutes and Boom there is my buddy. 1 hour sleep that night till now. So 48 hours 3 hours sleep...... Funny I am not tired at all..... This is the greatest thing that has ever happend to me in my life..
> 
> Just had to share.... It can snow now!!!!


Congrats!!!  ill buy you a real beer when I turn 21 LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Few flurries here.


----------



## Bird21

Thanks yes our first. It hit me like a ton of bricks how much he will change my life for the better


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Congrats birdy, From the wife and me


----------



## T-MAN

Bird21;1014671 said:


> Northwest did you have your son yet??? Ours came last night at 10:04pm I am sitting in the room with him and Mom right now.
> 
> I knew it would happen during a snow event, here is the time line.
> 
> Plowed Wednesday from 11:00pm got in Thursday 5:30am slept till 9:00am then on a loader moving snow..... phone call 10:00am Let's go!!! 11:00am at the Hospital Labor from 3:30pm till 9:30pm pushed for 30 minutes and Boom there is my buddy. 1 hour sleep that night till now. So 48 hours 3 hours sleep...... Funny I am not tired at all..... This is the greatest thing that has ever happend to me in my life..
> 
> Just had to share.... It can snow now!!!!


Congratulations on your new born 

Sounds like maybe an inch tonight. Salt run hopefully in the am.
Feb has been my best month this season.


----------



## erkoehler

December still best for me.


----------



## Mark13

Figure on a plowable snow tonight. Truck is down for power steering lines/pump and the pump won't be here until tomorrow morning. 




Edit, 3,000th post. Whoo!


----------



## snowguys

yea this storm is a bust


----------



## snowguys

Bird21;1014671 said:


> Northwest did you have your son yet??? Ours came last night at 10:04pm I am sitting in the room with him and Mom right now.
> 
> I knew it would happen during a snow event, here is the time line.
> 
> Plowed Wednesday from 11:00pm got in Thursday 5:30am slept till 9:00am then on a loader moving snow..... phone call 10:00am Let's go!!! 11:00am at the Hospital Labor from 3:30pm till 9:30pm pushed for 30 minutes and Boom there is my buddy. 1 hour sleep that night till now. So 48 hours 3 hours sleep...... Funny I am not tired at all..... This is the greatest thing that has ever happend to me in my life..
> 
> Just had to share.... It can snow now!!!!


Congratulations......And good luck on everthing


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Heading out to go salt.....Its white out here!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

spotter confirms Its white pretty much southeast of 90 and 355 with a lot of moisture on the pavement should make for an easy melt with salt, but it is slippery out there. 

About my son, thanks for asking. He is doing great. He is two weeks old and as you can bet I've had no sleep lately with the snow and the baby, but i can't complain. This is the best month of my life no doubt!!! Cheers everybody!!!


----------



## REAPER

Barely any on the ground here. 

Treated lots will probably be clear now or soon after sun comes up. 
No salting here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dusting down here. Slept in


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well was out at 4 and done by 630 7 lot's in the city east side salted.....

just wish they were closer to the house....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey is there any one on here that run's Bio Diesel???? and if so what percentage ???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

niko3772;1014822 said:


> hey is there any one on here that run's Bio Diesel???? and if so what percentage ???


I did run bio for a while. There are a couple things you need to know before you try it. Can't be used in the winter, because it gells like nothing else. Also, if you are going to put it into an older vehicle, the bio will cause a lot of the soot build up in the motor to get cleaned out. This is not a good thing. A lot of soot particles rolling around in the motor will damage it. Lastly, fuel mileage was never as good with bio. At the time I was only running about 30-40 percent mix. Needsless to say, I switched back to pure diesel. I figure i'm driving a $50,000 truck, why be cheap with the fuel.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Well I got to salt everything! Gotta Love having Clinics and Banks!


----------



## metallihockey88

niko3772;1014822 said:


> hey is there any one on here that run's Bio Diesel???? and if so what percentage ???


The one station by me is tryin to sneak that crap in. Happened to notice. Everything says just diesel and the little tag on the pump says biodiesel. Knew nothin about it so stayed away. Glad I did


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1014855 said:


> The one station by me is tryin to sneak that crap in. Happened to notice. Everything says just diesel and the little tag on the pump says biodiesel. Knew nothin about it so stayed away. Glad I did


I know that most diesel has some bio in it. Stations are allowed to mix up to 11% (i think its 11%) bio and they do not have to tell you. Once they go over that percentage, they are mandated to notify you. Hence the little tag on the pump. Speedway stations have 20% bio mixed an they have a little tag hidden at the bottom of the pump. If the mix has 22% or more in it, there is no more tax on the fuel. This is the federal fuel tax. So some stations have been putting 22% in and are still charging tax. So watch out. My fuel supplier handles bio in the summer months and they are the ones that explained it to me.


----------



## 84deisel

Pretty much all they sell out here is bio deisel.I have been using it for the past 85000 miles in my current pickup and used it in the old 84 before that. Engine stays cleaner it smells better and the motor is quieter and it has extra lube that the ultra low sulfer fuel doesn't so most of the time I don't add anything extra to the tank.Truck is getting 21-22 mpg stock so it cant be bad.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I am so bored. Please let it snow....:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1014855 said:


> The one station by me is tryin to sneak that crap in. Happened to notice. Everything says just diesel and the little tag on the pump says biodiesel. Knew nothin about it so stayed away. Glad I did


 what percentage is that station selling??? and whats the price on the pump???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

niko3772;1014822 said:


> hey is there any one on here that run's Bio Diesel???? and if so what percentage ???


I'm would really like to try a tank or 2 of 100 BIO and see how I ran...


----------



## metallihockey88

niko3772;1014998 said:


> what percentage is that station selling??? and whats the price on the pump???


I'm not sure ill check next time I'm over there. Pretty sure it was the same price as regular diesel but don't remember the mix think it was 20%.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1015003 said:


> I'm not sure ill check next time I'm over there. Pretty sure it was the same price as regular diesel but don't remember the mix think it was 20%.


ok the same out here by me.... I really would like to find some one that make's it and run a tank or 2 of B100 and see how she run's....


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea I don't know nothin about bio. New to the diesel scene but figure ill try it out over the summer


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah i have had diesels for years now and i hear more and more about bio and if the talk is true and my truck runs good on it then I'm buying a small plant and going to start making it my self.... screw the oil companies....


----------



## metallihockey88

Let me know. Ill buy from ya lol. Just gotta work on a winter blend that won't gel easily


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pretty much all diesel fuel has bio mixed into it. Its hard to find 100% bio.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1015045 said:


> Pretty much all diesel fuel has bio mixed into it. Its hard to find 100% bio.


so i have been finding out.. tho i just want to find 20 gallons or so and run it and see how she does on it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Niko, my guy is right in frankfort. I will find out when he will have the bio for this year. Also I will ask what percent his bio will be. He has pumps that I pull up to and just fill and go, but you have to have an account to fuel up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1015060 said:


> Niko, my guy is right in frankfort. I will find out when he will have the bio for this year. Also I will ask what percent his bio will be. He has pumps that I pull up to and just fill and go, but you have to have an account to fuel up


well let me know...


----------



## jblatti13

i know there are some firefighters on the site so i thought id let ya'll know of my proud moment, i got into paramedic school, 1 of 45 chosen out of 150 that tested. gonna be a busy year with school and trying to run the business!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

jblatti13;1015175 said:


> i know there are some firefighters on the site so i thought id let ya'll know of my proud moment, i got into paramedic school, 1 of 45 chosen out of 150 that tested. gonna be a busy year with school and trying to run the business!


well i used to be a fire fighter and a paramedic so good luck to you..... remember study study and then study some more.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I just saw the best thing ever. A back rack made from pvc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1015218 said:


> I just saw the best thing ever. A back rack made from pvc


That must have been a site to see.... was it all the same color??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea all white with no glue showing. I got pic just don't know to send them from the blackberry


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

oh well you'll love this one.. i was on the east side salting this morning and saw a old western with weights on it it had like 400 pounds on each side of the blade the circle weights used to weight lift...

not sure why i'm guessing for added down pressure i guess... but a new cutting edge would do the same to get up packed down snow...


----------



## jblatti13

niko, please tell me you mean the east side of joliet cuz i could totally see that down there! not to mention the other crap you see down there.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

jblatti13;1015663 said:


> niko, please tell me you mean the east side of joliet cuz i could totally see that down there! not to mention the other crap you see down there.


no the east side of chicago 76st and like Jeffreye's area


----------



## the new boss 92

any one see any snow after this little warm up this wek?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Nothing in the ten day. It might be over?


----------



## A.Landscaping

Kubota 8540;1015761 said:


> Nothing in the ten day. It might be over?


Hopefully its over. I love to plow but this year sucked  Hope it all melts so I can start clean-ups and fire up my walkbehinds :dancing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dont get them fired up yet.... We have had snow falls in march b4...


----------



## Kubota 8540

I do recall 16" of wet heavy stuff in the middle of March before. Shoveled my sidewalk in a T shirt the next day.


----------



## Kubota 8540

A.Landscaping;1015767 said:


> Hopefully its over. I love to plow but this year sucked  Hope it all melts so I can start clean-ups and fire up my walkbehinds :dancing:


Didn't get to plow? Or plowed too much?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got 50 miles in on the sled yesterday. I think I might be putting the sled away for next year. This snow cover is melting fast.


----------



## Kubota 8540

SullivanSeptic;1015871 said:


> I got 50 miles in on the sled yesterday. I think I might be putting the sled away for next year. This snow cover is melting fast.


Sure not like it used to be. Would ride it up to the back door and throw the cover on it and could ride any evening you chose to from Dec until March. Traded the last one 9 years ago for a quad. Now only ride it 10 miles a year? ..:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have no time during the warmer months to ride a quad. Had one and sold I sold it about 3 years ago. Besides plowing and the occasional emergency, I don't do much digging in the winter. I am getting sick of taking the sled in and out of the garage. WOuld be nice to leave it sitting in the back yard all winter


----------



## erkoehler

Last year I plowed the first week of April!


----------



## 3311

Looks to me that accuweather has an icy snowy first two weeks of March. It's not over. I would say at least 2-3 more plowable events and 5-6 more salt runs before the end of March. I will be placing a salt order on Monday.


----------



## Kubota 8540

SullivanSeptic;1015890 said:


> I have no time during the warmer months to ride a quad. Had one and sold I sold it about 3 years ago. Besides plowing and the occasional emergency, I don't do much digging in the winter. I am getting sick of taking the sled in and out of the garage. WOuld be nice to leave it sitting in the back yard all winter


Thats why I traded mine in , thinking the quad would be all season. To busy in the summer, busy plowing and salting in the winter. Sold 1 quad last year, probably sell another this year, and then just keep ONE.



erkoehler;1015891 said:


> Last year I plowed the first week of April!


I hope we get to again this year. I like making a weeks wages in one 12 hour period, I'm all for snow !


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Kubota 8540;1015904 said:


> Thats why I traded mine in , thinking the quad would be all season. To busy in the summer, busy plowing and salting in the winter. Sold 1 quad last year, probably sell another this year, and then just keep ONE.
> 
> I hope we get to again this year. I like making a weeks wages in one 12 hour period, I'm all for snow !


LOL a weeks worth of wage's good for you... hell i haven't had a real job since i got fired after coming off workman's comp in july of 08 so plowing snow is all i have for income...

and i hate being broke.

I'm just hoping to make the money back that i have put out and into my truck just to plow snow and have a job... tho as sketchy as snow plowing is


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so come on snow... fall for me Baby:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Kubota 8540

niko3772;1015962 said:


> LOL a weeks worth of wage's good for you... hell i haven't had a real job since i got fired after coming off workman's comp in july of 08 so plowing snow is all i have for income...
> 
> and i hate being broke.
> 
> I'm just hoping to make the money back that i have put out and into my truck just to plow snow and have a job... tho as sketchy as snow plowing is


It has taken me 25 years to accumulate the list of customers I have, and a lot of lean years for sure. Seen times when covering the Insurance, maintenance, fuel, was pretty tough. But I have the sweetest route now. White, trigger for salt, 1" to plow or scrape. With the past three Winters, the 'Bota's paid for, now the maintenance begins. Just checked the hydraulic schedule and it will be due for a change. Filters and fluid for about $900. Just can't win.

I don't want a REAL JOB, thats why I plow. ...:laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer

In my short life, if I can recall correctly, we always get a good dump in March/early April. Everyone thinks winter is all over, everything gets switched out for summer, and then bam 6-8 inches of wet, heavy and unexpected snow. This is just based off of my memory, I'm still waiting for the last dump of the year, it aint over yet, my old lady hasn't sang yet. Prolly 2-3 more pushes left. But its definitely coming to the end. Then 8 months and we will all be back at it again.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Kubota 8540;1015980 said:


> It has taken me 25 years to accumulate the list of customers I have, and a lot of lean years for sure. Seen times when covering the Insurance, maintenance, fuel, was pretty tough. But I have the sweetest route now. White, trigger for salt, 1" to plow or scrape. With the past three Winters, the 'Bota's paid for, now the maintenance begins. Just checked the hydraulic schedule and it will be due for a change. Filters and fluid for about $900. Just can't win.
> 
> I don't want a REAL JOB, thats why I plow. ...:laughing:


yeah but i would love to have a real job again... thats why I'm in school and have been since 4-20-09 to become a diesel mechanic and it will all be over 4-28-10= grad date and then to start the impossible feet of finding a place to work for....


----------



## erkoehler

2-3 more events would be amazing!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1015991 said:


> 2-3 more events would be amazing!


If it could and would only happen........ sorry have to snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

i leve my plowout till april till i wash it and put it away for summer and then october comes around and o take it back out of its hiding spot for a couple months.


----------



## Kubota 8540

niko3772;1015967 said:


> so come on snow... fall for me Baby:bluebounc


Daddy needs 35 gallons of brand new hydraulic oil....:laughing:



KJ Cramer;1015985 said:


> In my short life, if I can recall correctly, we always get a good dump in March/early April. Everyone thinks winter is all over, everything gets switched out for summer, and then bam 6-8 inches of wet, heavy and unexpected snow. This is just based off of my memory, I'm still waiting for the last dump of the year, it aint over yet, my old lady hasn't sang yet. Prolly 2-3 more pushes left. But its definitely coming to the end. Then 8 months and we will all be back at it again.


Short life maybe, but good memory. Hope not to much salting left, I'm out of bulk, and I break out with hives when having to deal with bags.


----------



## Kubota 8540

niko3772;1015990 said:


> yeah but i would love to have a real job again... thats why I'm in school and have been since 4-20-09 to become a diesel mechanic and it will all be over 4-28-10= grad date and then to start the impossible feet of finding a place to work for....


Good choice of jobs, I have 2 diesels, and really never had to work on either, but I'm sure that time will come. I'll keep you in mind in case I have a problem. Young mechanic = less pay.? ..


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Kubota 8540;1016012 said:


> Good choice of jobs, I have 2 diesels, and really never had to work on either, but I'm sure that time will come. I'll keep you in mind in case I have a problem. Young mechanic = less pay.? ..


well seeing as the certs I'm going after is diesel industrial i would be your guy in 13 weeks


----------



## WilliamOak

Snowing in Cary. 5 min of big a** flakes then nothing for a few min then some more big a** flakes, repeat..


----------



## Kubota 8540

niko3772;1016028 said:


> well seeing as the certs I'm going after is diesel industrial i would be your guy in 13 weeks


13 weeks more thats great, not really very long at all left for you. For me a so called real job, (working for some one else hourly)seems impossible now. My last one I had was about 1980? So I think certified, with Nice Kodiak Mechanics truck setup. I have done all my own mechanical for the past 30 years? Stick with it I'm sure it will pay off.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can replace that hydro oil with amsoil at get better flow and pressure out of it.


----------



## Kubota 8540

R&R Yard Design;1016065 said:


> You can replace that hydro oil with amsoil at get better flow and pressure out of it.


Tell you what, I am looking around to find a replacement for this over priced KUBOTA SUPER UDT oil. This oil runs every thing on the Kubota, so I'm starting to look for a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That what we have done. We used a drum for the motor oil, hydro, and gear oils. In the bobcat we have seen increased pressues in the lift and cooler temps in everything for much much cheaper then bobcats oil. I will look to see what oil you would need. But I do beleave that you would need the 10W-30 30. That covers all of our mowers from hydros to motor


----------



## Kubota 8540

R&R Yard Design;1016077 said:


> That what we have done. We used a drum for the motor oil, hydro, and gear oils. In the bobcat we have seen increased pressues in the lift and cooler temps in everything for much much cheaper then bobcats oil. I will look to see what oil you would need. But I do beleave that you would need the 10W-30 30. That covers all of our mowers from hydros to motor


With the bobcat, its not to bad, I still buy the Name brand. But should probably make a change there also. With the Kubota tractor you start talking a lot of gallons. It is the SUPER UDT, not just the UDT, I believe. The dealerships are getting further away also.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well we have put the oil that I said in to a large loader about 5 years ago and they have not any probs yet at all. With pulling an oil sample it is cleaner than the sfuff before. The only thing is to change a filter once a year and top it off. The loadeer uses about 120 gallons so not having to change it every year or so has saved tons of money for them


----------



## Kubota 8540

R&R Yard Design;1016089 said:


> Well we have put the oil that I said in to a large loader about 5 years ago and they have not any probs yet at all. With pulling an oil sample it is cleaner than the sfuff before. The only thing is to change a filter once a year and top it off. The loadeer uses about 120 gallons so not having to change it every year or so has saved tons of money for them


120 gallons OUCH......I was already feeling the pre-pain of 35 gallons. The cost of filters for the Kubota isn't too bad, but the oil....last time I bought a 2 1/2 gallon jug it came to $62. I'm going to have to check to see if they both use the same hydraulic oil. If Kubota ever gets this new skidsteer out, then I know they will ...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes the new skid will be using the same pumps and oils as far as I have heard. Amsoil might be around the same price or cheaper but not having to change it for many year is how it will pay off. That large cart we put it in has put on about 6700 hrs since the switch and they only change the filter every 5-600 hrs. And take oil samples at that time. If one come back and say to change oil then they will at that time. Now that the cat oil was about 21 dollors a gallon you can see how it is cheaper now. And what has impressed them is now they can lift more weight then with cat oil


----------



## Kubota 8540

R&R Yard Design;1016109 said:


> Yes the new skid will be using the same pumps and oils as far as I have heard. Amsoil might be around the same price or cheaper but not having to change it for many year is how it will pay off. That large cart we put it in has put on about 6700 hrs since the switch and they only change the filter every 5-600 hrs. And take oil samples at that time. If one come back and say to change oil then they will at that time. Now that the cat oil was about 21 dollors a gallon you can see how it is cheaper now. And what has impressed them is now they can lift more weight then with cat oil


Makes perfect sense to me. I'm just waiting until spring to go through every thing. But I have started to do some researching to be prepared for it.

Hope they get that Kubasteer out soon. So I can get the second model year. Also hope Kubota is as eager to sell one to me as they have been in the last 3 years. Love it when the salesman calls and says, just tell me what you want me to deliver. 
My willpower is getting thin......


----------



## Kubota 8540

Only looks like chance of Flurries and some possible rain snow showers on the 6th. Not very promising. Looks like I'll have to start on the honey-do list.....yuuuuck.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Kubota 8540;1015823 said:


> Didn't get to plow? Or plowed too much?


I plowed but didn't see the profits with all the lowballers trying to shovel a small parking lot or that kid with a shovel doing resi drives for 5 bucks


----------



## A.Landscaping

niko3772;1015821 said:


> dont get them fired up yet.... We have had snow falls in march b4...


To late :laughing: I changed the oil, oil filter, drive belts, air filter and tires on my Scag & Bobcat.....hopefully it does snow so everyone can rub it in my face he he :dancing:


----------



## KJ Cramer

A.Landscaping;1016173 said:


> I plowed but didn't see the profits with all the lowballers trying to shovel a small parking lot or that kid with a shovel doing resi drives for 5 bucks


I saw a guy the last time I was out doing a ~1acre lot with a little (I mean little, I've seen sidewalk crews using bigger blowers) toro snow blower, laughed my azz off, dont know if he was hired to do that or if it was the owner trying to save a few bucks, but I can't imagine it is a money saver after you figure in your time. Funny is all I got to say. snow dance :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Kubota 8540

A.Landscaping;1016173 said:


> I plowed but didn't see the profits with all the lowballers trying to shovel a small parking lot or that kid with a shovel doing resi drives for 5 bucks


Thats too bad, this year was a little different than many past years. Even around here, everybody has a plow hanging from there truck. Glad all my accounts were locked in. So many people are out of work and money being tight.


----------



## KJ Cramer

according to inAccuweather's new site, 12/7/10 (yes, thats the date I intended) looks to be good temps for creating some snow, think I'm going to hold my breath. Lets see if this one pans out boys and girls!!!.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Kubota 8540;1016202 said:


> Thats too bad, this year was a little different than many past years. Even around here, everybody has a plow hanging from there truck. Glad all my accounts were locked in. So many people are out of work and money being tight.


Yeah it really was half of the new guys are not even insured :reallyangry: And they drive trucks with plows that have holes the size of a basketball. I mean I drive a small pickup for the drives but its always washed always add paint to plow when needed and yet all the cheapos decide to get plowed by the guy with a rusted out plow and truck with no d.l and no insurance.  o well I have to stop thinking about it and be glad we had a plowable winter!!! LET IT SNOW :drinking:


----------



## Kubota 8540

I just had a startling discovery, if I spent as much time in the shop as I do on Plowsite it would be much nicer looking around there. ..........So, I have decided to move the computer to the shop. :laughing:


----------



## A.Landscaping

Kubota 8540;1016212 said:


> I just had a startling discovery, if I spent as much time in the shop as I do on Plowsite it would be much nicer looking around there. ..........So, I have decided to move the computer to the shop. :laughing:


Lol :laughing: I second that im using my phone because im in the shop right now lol


----------



## Kubota 8540

A.Landscaping;1016218 said:


> Lol :laughing: I second that im using my phone because im in the shop right now lol


That would be better yet, smaller and less to carry.


----------



## erkoehler

Verizon Droid!


----------



## A.Landscaping

erkoehler;1016341 said:


> Verizon Droid!


Lol I have sprint 1 more year to go!! Then im switching companies all there phones suck


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

A.Landscaping;1016398 said:


> Lol I have sprint 1 more year to go!! Then im switching companies all there phones suck


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

iPhone is the way to go!


----------



## A.Landscaping

WilliamOak;1016411 said:


> iPhone is the way to go!


I would like one but I always end up braking my phones in every Landscape job I get. :laughing: ill brake it just as fast as I bought it...


----------



## erkoehler

You can get insurance on the Droid


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1016428 said:


> You can get insurance on the Droid


They only let you claim it so many times lol. Went through 2 or 3 phones a year when I was working if I was lucky. Most intelligent people wouldn't carry em on them at work. Not this guy


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1016432 said:


> They only let you claim it so many times lol. Went through 2 or 3 phones a year when I was working if I was lucky. Most intelligent people wouldn't carry em on them at work. Not this guy


What guy? Obviously you have to carry your phone to work to answer calls otherwise what's the point of them?


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1016446 said:


> What guy? Obviously you have to carry your phone to work to answer calls otherwise what's the point of them?


Was talkin about myself. Yea needed it on me but could left it out of my pocket when trenchin or pullin slugs when I normally broke it. Or especially when I got my work phone. For some reason feel naked without my phone on me at all times Like a broad lol


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1016454 said:


> Was talkin about myself. Yea needed it on me but could left it out of my pocket when trenchin or pullin slugs when I normally broke it. Or especially when I got my work phone. For some reason feel naked without my phone on me at all times Like a broad lol


I feel the same way lol Hey your in skokie? I live in evanston by Mccormick & Church im about to move to Skokie though by Maine and Skokie Blvd how much is the truck city sticker over there?


----------



## metallihockey88

I gotcha your not far from me at all. I'm right off the old orchard exit. I'm not sure how big of a truck you got but mine just uses the normal city stick for like 20 bucks a year I think but if you got lettering on your truck be careful they are real jagoffs about you parking "commercial" vehicles on the street. If your area doesn't require a parking permit you should be ok you goin north or south of main? South is kinda the slums if your east of skokie blvd


----------



## A.Landscaping

:Eek: I should of moved a long time ago almost 130 here :angry: im going to live behind the Taco Bell got a great deal on a apartment that comes with a garage so I can put my trailer in there and I won't have to go all the way to Wilmette  as for the signs so is Evanston I wonder why.


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1016488 said:


> :Eek: I should of moved a long time ago almost 130 here :angry: im going to live behind the Taco Bell got a great deal on a apartment that comes with a garage so I can put my trailer in there and I won't have to go all the way to Wilmette  as for the signs so is Evanston I wonder why.


Oh ok. Got a buncha friends that live over there on kilpatrick. Not the best area over there but should be fine. You got a lot of landscaping accounts around here?


----------



## A.Landscaping

That's cool im going to live in that street I don't know the other cross street though lol I have mainly accounts in chicago, desplaines, park ridge most people around here don't seem to care about their Lawns and there mostly all weeds in the lawn lol I wanted to leave some door hangers in skokie but tried that last year and only got one call lol and it was some cheapo who kept complaining about everything


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1016500 said:


> That's cool im going to live in that street I don't know the other cross street though lol I have mainly accounts in chicago, desplaines, park ridge most people around here don't seem to care about their Lawns and there mostly all weeds in the lawn lol I wanted to leave some door hangers in skokie but tried that last year and only got one call lol and it was some cheapo who kept complaining about everything


yea was gonna say wouldnt make much around here i would think. might have a huge house for ya in wilmette if your interested. workin with a property management company doin bank owned and for sale houses that no ones lives it. they are trying to talk me into doing the grass cutting in the summer so thinkin about it. pretty basic just cut the grass every 2 weeks and thats it. along with spring and fall clean ups. they want me to do this castle in wilmette that never had a fall cleanup so its a mess. so if your interested in doing it or giving me a hand let me know. dont know how big your company is or how busy you guys are


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1016570 said:


> yea was gonna say wouldnt make much around here i would think. might have a huge house for ya in wilmette if your interested. workin with a property management company doin bank owned and for sale houses that no ones lives it. they are trying to talk me into doing the grass cutting in the summer so thinkin about it. pretty basic just cut the grass every 2 weeks and thats it. along with spring and fall clean ups. they want me to do this castle in wilmette that never had a fall cleanup so its a mess. so if your interested in doing it or giving me a hand let me know. dont know how big your company is or how busy you guys are


Sure thing just send me a pm. Not real big just have about 28 accounts last time I counted lol i work by myself so im not that big I just mow one day and the rest I always end up doing a patio or or such things. But yea im interested hope thius year goes good what do you do over the summer?


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1016583 said:


> Sure thing just send me a pm. Not real big just have about 28 accounts last time I counted lol i work by myself so im not that big I just mow one day and the rest I always end up doing a patio or or such things. But yea im interested hope thius year goes good what do you do over the summer?


Good deal. When the snow melts we can take a ride over there. Ill be doing nothing this summer it looks like. Maybe break into tyhe landscaping biz if I can pick up a bunch of these houses. Should bring in a lil cash. Union plumber by trade but been out of work for almost a year now and isn't lookin good


----------



## A.Landscaping

That sucks I lost my job to so I started on my own. The landscaping biz is good but theres a lot of competition this time seems everyone thinks if they have a mower they can charge 15 dollars


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1016596 said:


> That sucks I lost my job to so I started on my own. The landscaping biz is good but theres a lot of competition this time seems everyone thinks if they have a mower they can charge 15 dollars


Damn I will be high at 20 I guess then lol. Ill quit cloggin up this thread. Ill pm ya when I get rollin on the bids and can get a good look at that house


----------



## the new boss 92

this economy is just garbage right now. ill give it a couple more years and then stff will pik up alittle over time, going to wash the plow this week and clean her up.


----------



## A.Landscaping

the new boss 92;1016617 said:


> this economy is just garbage right now. ill give it a couple more years and then stff will pik up alittle over time, going to wash the plow this week and clean her up.


I just finished washing my plow truck I have to wash my main truck tommorrow.....so any word on the weather?


----------



## dlcs

Are we done with snow for the season? I'm hoping we get more snow the week of the 8'th but now i hear rain? Whats everyone one else been hearing?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Sounds like just rain


----------



## snowman79

sounds like rain....nice warm up on the way....


----------



## the new boss 92

i think we will get another storm or atleast one more plowable event.


----------



## stroker79

As soon as this snow melts on the grass, fertilizer time!


----------



## Kubota 8540

stroker79;1017042 said:


> As soon as this snow melts on the grass, fertilizer time!


I'm definitely not fertilizing mine this year. That means I would have to mow it more often..........


----------



## dlcs

Kubota 8540;1016692 said:


> Sounds like just rain


NOAA is already talking about possible major flooding next week on the Rock River. Every Spring we have floods here, I hate Spring, lets go right into Summer.


----------



## Kubota 8540

dlcs;1017128 said:


> NOAA is already talking about possible major flooding next week on the Rock River. Every Spring we have floods here, I hate Spring, lets go right into Summer.


The rock is always a problem. Had to drive thru 2' of 30mph flood water to get to the father in laws house in Colona once, ONCE, never again! Had to take him a 2" pump. The Fox river glacier at Dayton has receded quite a bit already but there is still places that have to be 10' thick. If it melts to quickly they will have problems too. I would like to be by the river except I would have to be in the 500+ year flood plain or above if there is such a thing. Dealt with it a couple of times on the Rock River and never again.


----------



## Propony

50 degree's by saturday............


----------



## Kubota 8540

I guess I'll be getting the riding mower and the quads out and working on them later in the week. March can be day by day for weather extremes. Nice today and then the next with snow knee deep. Seen it happen before. A couple more plows would be nice.


----------



## Propony

Lets hope we get one more big snow........


----------



## 3311

Propony;1017260 said:


> Lets hope we get one more big snow........


I say we get it between the 8-13 of March.


----------



## Kubota 8540

You could be right. I think it was about March 12th 1991 when we got nailed with 15+ inches.
All in about 12-14 hours. Bring it on ! Had some serious problems during that storm so it kind of stands out to me.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm all about a huge snow fall in march......:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

niko3772;1017721 said:


> I'm all about a huge snow fall in march......:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I'm all about any snowfall!


----------



## A.Landscaping

Looks like rain sat and sunday


----------



## the new boss 92

a nicebig storm would be the best, but this nice warm up , now i can start some body work jobs i have had lined up for alittleover amonth now!


----------



## the new boss 92

oh shucks, winter is over.:salute: time to do some billing and get that dropped off tomarrow afternoon!payup 

any one got any predictions for next year yet based off the past?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

OVER OVER nothing is over until We decide it is.....


----------



## snowman79

i think its over....but i also have a feeling that we will get a freak snowstorm...like one day its 50 that night and next day its 30 and heavy snow...


----------



## Kubota 8540

I have seen just that happen numerous times in March before. A day just like to day with the boat in the shop cleaning it up and by evening with 6" on the ground and still snowing. I'm ready, plow is off, I'm out of salt, sprayer is on, and have some other work lined up for the week. Bring it on !


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1017750 said:


> I'm all about any snowfall!


I'm guessing one or two more of the nice heavy wet stuff! I remember, I don't know it had to be 8 plus years ago, Cubs opening day being cancelled, due to over 4 inches of snow! It was nice because a lot of the piles were melted down, so there was room to put it!


----------



## KJ Cramer

We will get one more push at least, its only the 2nd of March for crying out loud, we always get a freak snow storm in March, as soon as everyone packs away the brushes, the salt, their plows, shovels, and snow blowers, and gets out their mowers, car washing equipment, etc. it will dump 6 inches.

I would be interested in hearing some reliable predictions about next snow season, anything from the almanacs or wont we now until September from them?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KJ Cramer;1018070 said:


> We will get one more push at least, its only the 2nd of March for crying out loud, we always get a freak snow storm in March, as soon as everyone packs away the brushes, the salt, their plows, shovels, and snow blowers, and gets out their mowers, car washing equipment, etc. it will dump 6 inches.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing some reliable predictions about next snow season, anything from the almanacs or wont we now until September from them?


Next seasons almanacs won't be out until Fall. I also agree with the, at least one more push!


----------



## the new boss 92

dont get me wrong im not doubting the weather it has been wired all season, but from the look of the 10 nd 15 day forcast i think we might see one more, but it also wouldnt shock me if we didnt.


----------



## Kubota 8540

So your going to be like the actual Weathermen then? It may or may not snow or accumulate? But there's a 50-50 chance?....:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Kubota 8540;1018119 said:


> So your going to be like the actual Weathermen then? It may or may not snow or accumulate? But there's a 50-50 chance?....:laughing:


Why not? Its how Jerry Taft makes a living. And a real good at that! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

the new boss 92;1018115 said:


> dont get me wrong im not doubting the weather it has been wired all season, but from the look of the 10 nd 15 day forcast i think we might see one more, but it also wouldnt shock me if we didnt.


I was reading an older thread, are you still looking for a 350 TBI?


----------



## the new boss 92

not at this point, i was and then i bought a project car and didnt want to mess with my truck and the car at the same time!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Pushin 2 Please;1018123 said:


> Why not? Its how Jerry Taft makes a living. And a real good at that! LOL!!!!!


I think of it this way. I would love to have a job where I got paid really well, could be totally wrong and still have a job to go to the next day.

But then again I'm still looking for the one like a CEO where I can get paid to go away !


----------



## Kubota 8540

OK I was just thinking how nice it would be to put a 454 in my older Chev. Have a Jasper w /3-4000 miles on it in there right now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FYI. Just got some info on about 75 Caterpillar 252B Skid steers with 2 speed comming up for sale. Said to have only about 200 hours on all. Full cab, heat, 72" bucket. Not sure if anyones interested. I am not selling these, but I just got info about them. Figure some of the guys on here might be looking for something like this. Supposed to be selling for $30,000.


----------



## WilliamOak

^ Arctic machines?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Most likely. Not sure of anyone else that has 75 of the same ones. These are being sold from CAT.


----------



## WilliamOak

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100716
Read down to 1olddog's post, thats what led me to believe they're arctic machines..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know what these go for new? I haven't priced out a tire skid in a while. I would love to get one of these, but I am buying a tandem dump, a new van, a new sewer camera, and a new sewer rod this year. Can't squeeeeeeze anymore cash from the money tree.


----------



## WilliamOak

idk but a lot more that $30k... hope that helps lol


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show this weekend at Lake county fairgrounds.


----------



## 84deisel

Hey guys if you have a western ultramount you should read the thread I posted it has some really good info its titled" all utramount owners"


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1018361 said:


> Boat show this weekend at Lake county fairgrounds.


 do you have any leads on a used parasailing boat or maybe even new thanks


----------



## erkoehler

Can't say I do, we don't get much call for those!


----------



## the new boss 92

84deisel;1018543 said:


> Hey guys if you have a western ultramount you should read the thread I posted it has some really good info its titled" all utramount owners"


good post,is this for all ultra mounts? ill have to let my boss know about these fixes if so.


----------



## WilliamOak

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/1624319401.html
This truck is a piece of plowing history, lol
Plans for a new truck?


----------



## 84deisel

the new boss 92;1018679 said:


> good post,is this for all ultra mounts? ill have to let my boss know about these fixes if so.


yes for all ultramounts we only have the pro and pro plus but it applies to all ultramounts


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

WilliamOak;1019136 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/1624319401.html
> This truck is a piece of plowing history, lol
> Plans for a new truck?


yes. 2000 superduty. gas..

im taking offers on my truck !!! its listed a little high but i am more or less just taking best offers...was trying to keep it off here, but oh well its out..lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1019179 said:


> yes. 2000 superduty. gas..
> 
> im taking offers on my truck !!! its listed a little high but i am more or less just taking best offers...was trying to keep it off here, but oh well its out..lol


lol oops, I couldnt resist when I saw it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

its alright, kind of hard to hide that thing..lol..i dont think there is anywhere or location i could post the truck where it wouldnt be found by this place...lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1019184 said:


> its alright, kind of hard to hide that thing..lol..i dont think there is anywhere or location i could post the truck where it wouldnt be found by this place...lol


lol, if you're just gonna sell it, wanna trade rims/tires? 

So you already have the new truck picked out?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

lol. if the truck doesn't sell as is. the tires will be pulled off for the new truck and the rims will be for sale, everything else will be stripped off and the truck will be for sale again for less, but stripped down to nothing.


----------



## WilliamOak

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1019204 said:


> lol. if the truck doesn't sell as is. the tires will be pulled off for the new truck and the rims will be for sale, everything else will be stripped off and the truck will be for sale again for less, but stripped down to nothing.


Damn, Well good luck with the sale! Craigslist seems to be more of an idiot attraction service lately though lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

as much as i hate to say it, but i think witer is officially over!


----------



## Kubota 8540

the new boss 92;1019629 said:


> as much as i hate to say it, but i think witer is officially over!


In like a lamb, out like a LION ! We'll see.


----------



## KJ Cramer

the new boss 92;1019629 said:


> as much as i hate to say it, but i think witer is officially over!


It may look like that, but this happens every year, and then 6" of heavy snow, last year I think it was in April even, so while its ending its not over. One more push.

On edit: I agree the temps don't look promising, but it will probably dump at night and be 50 during the day, maybe even plow with the A/C on, lol.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I am trying to make it snow. I took the plow and spreader off our main plow truck this morning. If this doesn't work to make it snow, nothing will at this point...LOL:waving:


----------



## Midwest Pond

Winters not done with us......


there are no Robins here yet in Lake County........ they only start to show up when ground is ready......havent seen one yet


a warm up is coming and it snowed below us........... winter will swipe us again before it exits north





and in Spring news....... got my first Pond job of the year already....... if anyone wants to refer anyone toward me, I'd take care of you......

.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Midwest Pond;1019824 said:


> Winters not done with us......
> 
> there are no Robins here yet in Lake County........ they only start to show up when ground is ready......havent seen one yet
> 
> a warm up is coming and it snowed below us........... winter will swipe us again before it exits north
> 
> and in Spring news....... got my first Pond job of the year already....... if anyone wants to refer anyone toward me, I'd take care of you......
> 
> .


What kind of ponds do you do? Landscape or to swim in? Just curious.


----------



## snowman79

if the temps stay in the 40s for a couple straight days you soon will see robins. I did a project on the migration patterns of robins and they will be hear if we have a constant temp of 40+ where the ground starts to thaw....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Will be putting both plows and salt spreaders away Saturday or Sunday. If were gonna get another snowfall, that should help! Will be doing it in shorts!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Landscaping Ponds....... waterfalls, streams, and lighting


----------



## the new boss 92

KJ Cramer;1019789 said:


> It may look like that, but this happens every year, and then 6" of heavy snow, last year I think it was in April even, so while its ending its not over. One more push.
> 
> On edit: I agree the temps don't look promising, but it will probably dump at night and be 50 during the day, maybe even plow with the A/C on, lol.


i agree with you 100% but i just dont think its going to happen anymore with the temp the way they have been latly and the way the 10 day forcast is looking. but one more dump would be heaven!


----------



## KJ Cramer

inAccuweather has got snow in the forecast for mid-march, wouldn't hold your breath, but it is still a possibility, and like I, and others, have said, it can be 50 during the day and mid 20's at night and that right there is when the snow falls.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I actually went to work today, as in like a real job. Haven't done that since last August. Didn't like it either.! I need some more snow.


----------



## scottL

Snow ??? Well should have been and several decent storms as well. In the last 45 days the sun has really been active. A number of spots, several CME's and a few large spots as well. As these were taking place and hitting the earth the jet stream really speed up, broadened and created basically a spinning top. Although there is a ton of cold air and deep lows in the artic they are being trapped there at the moment. This has been allowing the warmth from the south up north.

Mild temps, mixed sleet .... have to wait an see. The artic is not done by any means but, is trapped. So, will the jet stream calm down before the normal sun warms the artic and the earth turns to summer in it's rotation or will it break loose? Tough to tell at the moment. 

I'm still believing there may be a few events left - originally I was thinking 10th-20th was going to be the last big party but, now it's more like the 15th through the 25th when a series of larger events will have the power to push the cold and wet back down in more traditional storms.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds good Scott, I think we all would be happy with one more let alone a few more! Thanks again.


----------



## the new boss 92

well lets hope scott is right, plow goes back to its summer home on the 1st. motor for the monte is going out to the builder tonight or tomarrow so any money would be helpful right now!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Yup, the 1st my date as well.....so bring it on!!!


----------



## nevrnf

Midwest Pond;1019824 said:


> and in Spring news....... got my first Pond job of the year already....... if anyone wants to refer anyone toward me, I'd take care of you......
> 
> .


My wife would love one and our back yard has a 6' grade change which would make for a nice waterfall, but i want to be out of this neighborhood. The shift in the ethnic background has me as a minority. Im in the 30% range.

New Boss, Who's doing the machine work?


----------



## metallihockey88

Hey sullivan. Did you ever get to run any salt through that buyers spreader yuou got?


----------



## Propony

I agree with Midwest Pond....its not over until the Robin's come back. This sounds crazy, but my Grandfather pointed this out to me many years ago and it never fails to be a good indicator. Funny how animals can predict weather better than millions in technology..........


----------



## the new boss 92

nevrnf;1020837 said:


> My wife would love one and our back yard has a 6' grade change which would make for a nice waterfall, but i want to be out of this neighborhood. The shift in the ethnic background has me as a minority. Im in the 30% range.
> 
> New Boss, Who's doing the machine work?


my dads friends buddie out in gilberts. my dads buddie get alcohol motors and shyt built by him so we are going to have him bore it out and put the bottom end together for us and we will do everything from the heads up ourselves.


----------



## the new boss 92

Propony;1020846 said:


> I agree with Midwest Pond....its not over until the Robin's come back. This sounds crazy, but my Grandfather pointed this out to me many years ago and it never fails to be a good indicator. Funny how animals can predict weather better than millions in technology..........


:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1020842 said:


> Hey sullivan. Did you ever get to run any salt through that buyers spreader yuou got?


I don't think he checks this too often, but I know that he hasn't.


----------



## the new boss 92

he prolly out pumping shyt!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1020867 said:


> he prolly out pumping shyt!:laughing:


Lol I wouldn't mind doin that.except I'm usually workin in it not pumpin it. Anythin to get out of the house. Unemployment blows


----------



## the new boss 92

i hear you on that one, atleast all you plowing was doneunder the table so no one knew about it!


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1020872 said:


> i hear you on that one, atleast all you plowing was doneunder the table so no one knew about it!


I wish. I'm legit. Got commercial policy on my truck and gettin 1099 on plowin


----------



## metallihockey88

Not to mention got booted from unemployment so down to no income. Workin on landscapin for those bank owned homes I was plowin and any side work I can get. Hopfully pick up a lot of frozen pipe repair in thpose bank owned houses


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1020892 said:


> I wish. I'm legit. Got commercial policy on my truck and gettin 1099 on plowin


It sucks don't it? But you need to spend it to make it! And yes hes out there playing in $h!t...


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea problem is I spend it to make it but end up not makin it back. I'm murphys law. Whaqtever bad can happen does, to me.


----------



## metallihockey88

Dropped almost 4k gettin my new truck ready for this year and think I made around 2k after wreckin this damn thing and missin more then half the year


----------



## the new boss 92

dam that sucks man, good luck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ouch! Hope things turn around and fast for you!


----------



## the new boss 92

yea, cant wait to get this plow outta my garage taking up space now cause its got being used anymore, i think im going to put it back outside tomarrow afternoon.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1020842 said:


> Hey sullivan. Did you ever get to run any salt through that buyers spreader yuou got?


Nope, not yet. I got the updated spinner though. Just waiting to get some sort of snow to test it out. But the main problem is that the rear end on my truck is still blown. Supposed to be going in on Monday. Salter test might have to wait until next year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey Sullivan, getting to the game around 7ish. I'll call or text you so we can hook up! I'll even let you buy me a beer!


----------



## metallihockey88

You guys hittin the hawks game tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes Sir!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice ill be there too. fell into a sweet for free. Free booze and food. Gonna be a good night lol. Have fun


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You too! I don't even know were my seat is . Going with the wifes family, got the ticket for free, for plowing her cousins driveway this year! Hope they buy the beer too! LOL! Have fun and enjoy the GIRLS!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Haha I actually work there part time changing the building around from hawks to bulls and my dads one of the goofs that skates out there with the shovels. See almost every game next to them broads. Some are hot but some are far from good but all are dumb as hell. Just the way I like em lol


----------



## A.Landscaping

Midwest Pond;1019824 said:


> Winters not done with us......
> 
> there are no Robins here yet in Lake County........ they only start to show up when ground is ready......havent seen one yet
> 
> a warm up is coming and it snowed below us........... winter will swipe us again before it exits north
> 
> and in Spring news....... got my first Pond job of the year already....... if anyone wants to refer anyone toward me, I'd take care of you......
> 
> .


Well I hate to say it but I already saw SOME Robins in my area.  :angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1021070 said:


> Haha I actually work there part time changing the building around from hawks to bulls and my dads one of the goofs that skates out there with the shovels. See almost every game next to them broads. Some are hot but some are far from good but all are dumb as hell. Just the way I like em lol


Yeah it makes things a lot easier when we are the smart ones!


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1021074 said:


> Well I hate to say it but I already saw SOME Robins in my area.  :angry:


hey, see you cant recieve PM's yet. was wondering if you got any free time next week and we'll go take a look at that castle in wilmette. most of the snow should be melted i figure


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1021270 said:


> hey, see you cant recieve PM's yet. was wondering if you got any free time next week and we'll go take a look at that castle in wilmette. most of the snow should be melted i figure


Really why not?

And sure when do you want to go? Well im free pretty much until the snow melts and it hits 40+ lol


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1021275 said:


> Really why not?
> 
> And sure when do you want to go? Well im free pretty much until the snow melts and it hits 40+ lol


I don't think you have enough posts. Could be wrong. If you do why don't ya pm me your number and ill give ya a call next week


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1021277 said:


> I don't think you have enough posts. Could be wrong. If you do why don't ya pm me your number and ill give ya a call next week


How many posts do I need to pm I didn't know that  lol

Alright. ill pm you when I can.


----------



## metallihockey88

Think its 30 posts to get em. You got free time. Start contributin or just make stupid time wasting posts like me lol


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1021287 said:


> Think its 30 posts to get em. You got free time. Start contributin or just make stupid time wasting posts like me lol


Lol let me get started


----------



## snowman79

you guys went to a great game last night. I usually go to three-four games a season. In december i fell into some sweet tickets in the harris club level. Free prime rib, drinks, hot dogs, cheesecake you name it it was free. Anyways good game to be at last night...lots of energy and fistacuffs!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It was an awsome game. I thought the UC was goign to explode. I havent heard the crowd that loud since the Bulls Champion ships in the 90's. I also saw Ron (Pushin 2 Please) there. He is a giant anyway so i could see him from the other side of the stadium!ussmileyflag


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah, then we ended up at the Tilted Kilt. Figure I would just throw that in there. Tilted Kilt had some (cough cough) great drink specials!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1021677 said:


> Oh yeah, then we ended up at the Tilted Kilt. Figure I would just throw that in there. Tilted Kilt had some (cough cough) great drink specials!


Yea that was a great game. Love hpow the canadien anthem is always silent them everyone goes ape **** during ours. All my buddies on the southside keep talkin about tilted kilt. Gotta wander down there one of these days


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes you do have to get there. I love hooters but if tilted kilt can get some good wings, then Hooters will shut down. Some good eye candy in there.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1021704 said:


> Yes you do have to get there. I love hooters but if tilted kilt can get some good wings, then Hooters will shut down. Some good eye candy in there.


And the drink specials  lol


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1021289 said:


> Lol let me get started


hey man, give me a call when you get a chance. apparently that house in wilmette is sold and they want the cleanup done asap so they are gettin on me about it. 847-204-6196 Erik


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

They puttin a 'kilt in up in Elgin somewhere


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1021972 said:


> hey man, give me a call when you get a chance. apparently that house in wilmette is sold and they want the cleanup done asap so they are gettin on me about it. 847-204-6196 Erik


Well I know I have post more than 30 but I think I have to be 10 days as an active member ill give you call in a bit want to meet tomorrow or something to go check the places out.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ok cool. Yea I was thinkin tommorow mornin/early afternoon. Gotta go somewhere at 2 so pretty much whenever before that


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1022134 said:


> Ok cool. Yea I was thinkin tommorow mornin/early afternoon. Gotta go somewhere at 2 so pretty much whenever before that


Alright where do you want to meet


----------



## metallihockey88

I could just come pick ya up. Your helpin me out here so make it easy on ya.


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1022148 said:


> I could just come pick ya up. Your helpin me out here so make it easy on ya.


forgot to ask by when do they need those clean-ups. or that one clean-up.


----------



## metallihockey88

That one is asap. I was gonna tell em tuesday if you could. Need leaves and sticks cleaned up and want me to clean the gutters. Said its a mess since they didn't do fall cleanup. But figured with the two of us it shouldn't be too bad. Hope you started gettin your lawn stuff ready lol.


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1022178 said:


> That one is asap. I was gonna tell em tuesday if you could. Need leaves and sticks cleaned up and want me to clean the gutters. Said its a mess since they didn't do fall cleanup. But figured with the two of us it shouldn't be too bad. Hope you started gettin your lawn stuff ready lol.


Lol yeah I actually I have been doing that this week. but hey I don't clean gutters im terrified of heights lol  ill go up but not come down lol :laughing:

You ever done cleanups?


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1022188 said:


> Lol yeah I actually I have been doing that this week. but hey I don't clean gutters im terrified of heights lol  ill go up but not come down lol :laughing:
> 
> You ever done cleanups?


Haha no worries I was gonna take care of the gutters. Just gettin dragged into landscaping this year by this company as I'm unemployed. Do cleanups at my place every year but not really. Just hard workin guy that learns quick. Figure I should be alright


----------



## metallihockey88

The real cleanups aren't for a month still almost but the closing on this multi million dollar house is being delayed until this cleanup gets done. They are askin me for a "bid" but something tells me they will pay anythin to close this deal lol so hopefully can make you some cash


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1022191 said:


> Haha no worries I was gonna take care of the gutters. Just gettin dragged into landscaping this year by this company as I'm unemployed. Do cleanups at my place every year but not really. Just hard workin guy that learns quick. Figure I should be alright


O that's cool. This year im trying to decide if to go alone again or work for my girls dad since so far this year only got 2 accounts  most people moved got lowballed or just can't afford it anymore! and then to be insured to do only 2 houses so far  hopefully everything gets better.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well definately leave a flyer at this house cause I can promise you they won't be doin it on their own. Either way well talk tommorow. You got your 30 posts so ill quit helpin ya rack em up lol


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1022198 said:


> Well definately leave a flyer at this house cause I can promise you they won't be doin it on their own. Either way well talk tommorow. You got your 30 posts so ill quit helpin ya rack em up lol


lol really I can't check since im using my phone well ill give you a call tommorrow then.


----------



## erkoehler

Feeling like spring today!


----------



## A.Landscaping

erkoehler;1022409 said:


> Feeling like spring today!


Have you seen the weather for this week  I wake up to birds chirping now a days. :angry:


----------



## erkoehler

Stuck at a boat show, haven't seen any weather.


----------



## metallihockey88

Been rainin on and off over here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Metal let me know if guys want any help with clean ups


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1022621 said:


> Metal let me know if guys want any help with clean ups


Will do. Hopefully I can pick up enough that ill need some help


----------



## the new boss 92

well the snow is done im thinking, it turned out to be a decent season, and now im hoping to have my motor built for my hotrod in a couple weeks!


----------



## Propony

Yes sir, the Drag Strip opens in just a few weeks...........


----------



## A.Landscaping

Propony;1023222 said:


> Yes sir, the Drag Strip opens in just a few weeks...........


Where are the drag strips I always wanted to go to one of those but never really got the chance I know there is one in Sycamore right?


----------



## metallihockey88

Joliet and I think rockford. Nothin around here


----------



## Propony

Byron Dragway out by Rockford or Great Lakes Dragway in Union Grove, Wi. which is a 1 hour shot up the tollway from ya.


----------



## A.Landscaping

O I see well im hoping on going to one soon. Anyone ever go to those Monster Jam shows?


----------



## Kubota 8540

57F on Wednesday?


----------



## WilliamOak

Spring break is next week!:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## the new boss 92

Propony;1023222 said:


> Yes sir, the Drag Strip opens in just a few weeks...........


imgoing to guess big blockby the look of the headers, what you run in the qurter?


----------



## Propony

^^^ no sir, just a lil sbf 363Ci with a lil bit of nitrous....car is all sheet metal except hood and weighs 3,200pds.... runs mid 8's at 160 mph in the qtr.


----------



## the new boss 92

cool, what strip you run at?


----------



## dlcs

One of our local news stations has snow for the 19th and 21st. I know its a stretch but has anyone else heard about late snows thisyear? I want to plow some more.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1024036 said:


> One of our local news stations has snow for the 19th and 21st. I know its a stretch but has anyone else heard about late snows thisyear? I want to plow some more.


I heard mid to upper 40's through the second to last week of March (27th-28th)....


----------



## Propony

the new boss 92;1024021 said:


> cool, what strip you run at?


at Great Lakes Dragway most of the time durring the Nitrous Street Cars Brawls with the Gamblers Drag Racing Association.


----------



## GMC99

Got all the windows in the house open! Put the plow back in the garage...... Did the fat lady sing yet???


----------



## KJ Cramer

Nope! She isn't scheduled to sing until the 15th of April. You guys are depressing, you need to keep hoping for snow instead of throwing in the towel. A lot can still happen in March.


----------



## A.Landscaping

Didnt want to throw in the towel but with the ways things are going cant wait to start mowing lawns and meeting new lawn clients payup


----------



## dlcs

A.Landscaping;1024538 said:


> Didnt want to throw in the towel but with the ways things are going cant wait to start mowing lawns and meeting new lawn clients payup


I can wait...lol bring on the snow.:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## A.Landscaping

I wonder how next year will be hopefully its alot better than this year atleast 4-6 events per month


----------



## erkoehler

Its kind of nice being back in the swing of things with boats! I like the time of year when people are actually interested and ready to buy!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1024899 said:


> Its kind of nice being back in the swing of things with boats! I like the time of year when people are actually interested and ready to buy!


So now is when all of us local ps folk should stop by and kick the tires and waste your time and ruin possible sales with other customers?


----------



## stroker79

58 tomorrow!!!!!!!! 

I'm looking to buy a new or close to new yamaha grizzly 550 with EPS. Does anyone know someone at a dealer or can recommend a good dealer? The closest one to me is woodfield motorsports. Are they any good to go to?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1024917 said:


> 58 tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new or close to new yamaha grizzly 550 with EPS. Does anyone know someone at a dealer or can recommend a good dealer? The closest one to me is woodfield motorsports. Are they any good to go to?


I really don't care for the employees, but I use to go to Highlands Yamaha, when I had snowmoblies and needed any part or accessory. They seemed to be the best priced.


----------



## GMC99

stroker79;1024917 said:


> 58 tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new or close to new yamaha grizzly 550 with EPS. Does anyone know someone at a dealer or can recommend a good dealer? The closest one to me is woodfield motorsports. Are they any good to go to?


Yes highlands Yamaha in countryside for sure! They seem to have the best prices, huge inventory and the employees seem to be very knowledgeable....


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1024917 said:


> 58 tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new or close to new yamaha grizzly 550 with EPS. Does anyone know someone at a dealer or can recommend a good dealer? The closest one to me is woodfield motorsports. Are they any good to go to?


i have had good luck with dgy in the past buying dirtbikes, might wanna give them a calland see what kind of deals they have right now on left over models and see what kind deals they have


----------



## metallihockey88

This weather is unbelievable. Busted out some shorts and holy sh!t do I have some white legs lol time to hit tanning booth lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Put shorts on every day after work! 65*..... Actually feels hot!


----------



## metallihockey88

I'm warm blooded. Never get cold. Usually wear shorts plowing but been wearings pants a lot this winter don't know why


----------



## WilliamOak

metallihockey88;1025253 said:


> I'm warm blooded. Never get cold. Usually wear shorts plowing but been wearings pants a lot this winter don't know why


Technically we're all warm blooded ussmileyflag
I'm a shorts guy too but I've been finding myself working in pants more and more in the summer.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm in pants all summer. I'm not a fan of sewage on my legs. Also it help keep the poison ivy down to a minimum!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1025295 said:


> I'm in pants all summer. I'm not a fan of sewage on my legs. Also it help keep the poison ivy down to a minimum!


Yea always wear pants at work. Gotta love bein knee deep in sh!t or grease. Got some real good stories for that lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh do I have some stories!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ stories about being on your knees?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spoken by a true fairy


----------



## KJ Cramer

Whats your temps down there? Its only 52 here, and I don't think thats warm enough to wear shorts yet.

It sure does smell like spring out there, I'm, startin' to doubt anymore snow; but I'll maintain the hope. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc snow dance!

Is it just me or did this winter seem short? I feel short changed or like I missed something.


----------



## kolkie05

I'll miss the money but can't wait to sit out on the back deck and drink some beer! Bring on summer! prsport

P.S. In August I'll be ready for winter again and complaining I need snow :laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Time to get the boat out!!! Less then a month and its out of storage!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well winter is over it was 62 here today.... come on next season...LOL


----------



## Kubota 8540

kolkie05;1025345 said:


> I'll miss the money but can't wait to sit out on the back deck and drink some beer! Bring on summer! prsport
> 
> P.S. In August I'll be ready for winter again and complaining I need snow :laughing:


X2  I'll be starting to get ready for next winter starting in August. But I will be working on sprayers and my liquid setup until then.


----------



## metallihockey88

If anyones lookin to free up some space in their yard or garage I'm lookin into renting out a garage or storage unit to get mine and some other crap outta my yard. PM if your interested at all


----------



## A.Landscaping

Boy today was warm I finally got to put windows down in my truck I basiclly spent the whole day driving  I wads in warrenville today and in my truck it almost hit 70* It was 68*


----------



## swtiih

After todays weather and looking at the extended outlook chances are we are done for this season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Its over!!


----------



## A.Landscaping

Yup its all over :salute:

Time to get ready for next year  wesport


----------



## Kubota 8540

Man you guys give up way to easy ! Theres still one out there waiting for everybody to clean everything up and get the boats out..


----------



## the new boss 92

any one get the st.patrick's day lotto ticket?


----------



## erkoehler

Lots of activity at the boat dealership!


----------



## WilliamOak

Thunder and lightning in platteville, First T storm of the year is always fun.


----------



## Mark13

Kubota 8540;1025634 said:


> Man you guys give up way to easy ! Theres still one out there waiting for everybody to clean everything up and get the boats out..


I'd agree. I'm pretty sure we arn't done.


----------



## the new boss 92

its over guys look at the extendid forcast, plowsgoing back to storage this weekend!


----------



## Propony

Robins are back...usually a sign that things are done for the year.........


----------



## KJ Cramer

Put all your stuff away so we can get more snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All washed up and put away. Even detailed both trucks, inside and under the hoods. If that doesn't help, its all over!


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pushin 2 Please;1025957 said:


> All washed up and put away. Even detailed both trucks, inside and under the hoods. If that doesn't help, its all over!


Yeah, I did mine on this last Saturday, that why we have got all this rain, lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Detailed my truck too. My paint looked better than the day I bought it. But not so much after this rain.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Did you get your truck back Ryan? I haven't seen it in your driveway. Just your van.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep, Got her back Tuesday night. Clutch plates shot. Pulled rear end apart and just swapped it out. Two quick pics with the center out then the new one back in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Left the hose around 4:45am and the birds were singing like it was a spring or summer day. I'm not greedy, just would really like at least one more! Might be wishful thinking?


----------



## the new boss 92

the birds are chirping nicee and louad, springs ere in thinking!


----------



## snowman79

Im thinking we are officially done. This next week it was suppose to cool down but now its suppose to stay in the 50s and sunny....its realy gonna start warming the ground up so if it does happen to snow by chance its gonna have to really come down to stick.

BRING ON SUMMER


----------



## stroker79

Putting my plow in storage today!! Unless someone wants to buy it. It's a 2005 boss v 8.2' with a new cutting edged. The formed style. It is plow side only and a joystick controller. $2500


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stroker is it a RT3?


----------



## kolkie05

Sending out what seems to be the final invoices for the plow season. :crying:

Oh well I could use the nice weather for a couple of months.prsport


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1026444 said:


> Stroker is it a RT3?


Yep, RT3........


----------



## stroker79

I really want to get rid of the trucks in my sig too. If anyone wants to take a look at them, please do. They are pretty much the last things I have left out of my equipment list to sell.

I also have a Bluebird 742 Aerator used twice. Its brand new.

And an Exmark 36" WB hydro mower, EXCELLENT condition.

If anyone needs this or if you know someone looking, let me know.


----------



## snowman79

hey stroker could you email me some pictures of that walk behind. my email is [email protected]


----------



## stroker79

snowman79;1026470 said:


> hey stroker could you email me some pictures of that walk behind. my email is [email protected]


Email is sent!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stroker e-mail pictures of the Boss V if you could please. [email protected]ks


----------



## stroker79

EmailS sent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## affekonig

Anybody?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157622788850755/

It turns out that I have no need for a 3/4 ton truck. I have my Jeep and I just bought and set up a Cherokee, so I have three trucks right now when I really need 0-1. Come n git it. $6500.


----------



## the new boss 92

snow in the forcast for next weekend!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KJ Cramer

Hell Yeah! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ You guys beat me to it! Skillet-Head said "sticking snow is possible next weekend"... So much for snow-cross, I need the $$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## the new boss 92

i have noticed that alot of people havent taken their plows off yet either! i think maybe one more about 4 inches and its going to be heievier then all hell if we get it!


----------



## snowguys

yea if it snows it might take alot for the snow to stick with temps in the 50's and even 60's for about 4-5 days before the ground might warm up,but we can hope cant we haha its going to be heavy snow


----------



## T-MAN

Pushed 7" on 3/29 last spring.
08 pushed 13" on 3/21
07 pushed 5" on 4/11

If I was a gambler I would bet we push again


----------



## stroker79

Well I may be plow less for this last one but I wont be ATV less!

Have fun yalls!


----------



## erkoehler

Just cleaned up my mess in the shop yard of pallets, old bulk salt, and other garbage that was buried under the snow. 

I'll take one more push though! Supposed to have a boat delivery next Saturday so it will probably snow!


----------



## dlcs

I heard it was going to be across central wisconsin? Who is saying its moving further south? I'm glad I didn't put the plow away yet. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KJ Cramer

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc I'm just dancing again for luck.


----------



## GMC99

Looks awfully close, few hundred miles south and were in the middle!!payup


----------



## dlcs

I was just looking at our local tv stations website and they show temps nose diving next weekend with a chance of snow next Sat. and the following Sat. I want to ride again before I hang up the plow for the season.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:


----------



## stroker79

I just remembered I am going on vacation next saturday!!!!

I hope its not too bad, my flight is at 4:30pm


----------



## the new boss 92

i think we all spoke to soon!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

yea, don't get your hopes up. i bet its close to if not 60* next weekend.


----------



## Kubota 8540

dlcs;1026875 said:


> I was just looking at our local tv stations website and they show temps nose diving next weekend with a chance of snow next Sat. and the following Sat. I want to ride again before I hang up the plow for the season.:bluebounc:bluebounc:


Just checked my schedule and next weekend and the following weekend is good for me.........need more snow...payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just checked my schedule too. I am booked! I hate to be the bad guy here, but I am done with snow and ready to start digging. I got the next 4 weeks booked with septic system installs. Ground is totally thawed. I am in summmer mode now boys. Time to make the serious $$$.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm in Winter/Summer mode, and I am doing both, I don't have the equipment concerns like some of you though, meaning I don't need to do alot of switching or preparing to switch between, so I am all in for the snow, I have always thought we would get more, did have doubts but it aint here or not here yet.


----------



## dlcs

Kubota 8540;1027068 said:


> Just checked my schedule and next weekend and the following weekend is good for me.........need more snow...payup


NOAA is talking about snow next weekend now. I'm definately not holding my breath.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Robins in the yard and my hopes of just one more snow are fading fast......so sad.........time to grill and chill


----------



## T-MAN

Kubota 8540;1027690 said:


> Robins in the yard and my hopes of just one more snow are fading fast......so sad.........time to grill and chill


The Robins dont mean Jack !
Every other late march, early april storm had robins wallowing in the snow too. 
The nws forecast keeps getting better every day. 28 for a low next sat night, glad I did not fire up the boat today...
COME ON SNOW !


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is way too far out, with that said every forecast I've seen seems to be pointing to a sticking snow Saturday late night or Sunday morning! Maybe I'll have Stroker79's V-plow by than.


----------



## stroker79

Pushin 2 Please;1027806 said:


> Maybe I'll have Stroker79's V-plow by than.


Maybe??

I sure hope SO!


----------



## KJ Cramer

As this event gets closer it looks better and better, but its still too far out and the temps before it gets here don't support sticking snow, the ground temps are going to be up, but we will see! I am hoping another post, we have had one every other year that I can remember :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go figure, snow is out of the forecast and it is suppose to be all rain with temps in the middle to upper 40's. I'm saying if this one misses, were done. Anyone else?


----------



## Dissociative

i put my plow away for the season weeks ago....


----------



## affekonig

I'd still be able to go out, but the F250 is having the plow mount removed and the truck is being sold this week. I wouldn't be surprised with one more snow, but I seriously doubt that the city will call, so I'm guessing I'm done. Anybody looking for a 7.5" Unimount Pro with a brand new moldboard and cutting edge? Nicest looking unimount around...


----------



## Kubota 8540

I'm not a big fan of this time of year. It either needs to snow so I can make some easy money, or it needs to warm up so I can get the patio furniture out to grill and chill. The only plus to this time of year is the beer stays colder longer.! The 10 day forecast doesn't look very promising for snow.


----------



## 3311

Put everything into summer storage yesterday.


----------



## swtiih

We have not had any measurable snow for March which according to Skilling is rare.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

maybe.......


----------



## dlcs

Keeps moving south everyday. Southern Illinois will be under the gun before the weeks over.


----------



## swtiih

That would be nice


----------



## erkoehler

I've got the summer itch! I need to buy one of these two, and want to buy the other!


----------



## GMC99

Don't get me wrong, it would be cool as hell to get dumped on.... But I really think the pavement is way to warm.. It would have to snow extremely hard for hours, or it would have to get real cold, real fast.... Keeping my fingers crossed!! :bluebounc


----------



## Kubota 8540

erkoehler;1028270 said:


> I've got the summer itch! I need to buy one of these two, and want to buy the other!


So obvious that the need is on the right and the want on the left....


----------



## Donny O.

January and february sucked in southern wisconsin for plowing....so snow would be nice for the money, but the alternator died in my truck a week ago....the snow plowing would let me pay for the alternator but I would need it before the snow/payment. Damn more people need to start buying cars so I can make some money at one of my 4 jobs!!


----------



## stroker79

Hey Ron, It was nice meeting you. Thanks again........I am gonna miss that plow!


----------



## Kubota 8540

68F on Wednesday / Thursday ? Patio furniture is coming out of storage !


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1028488 said:


> Hey Ron, It was nice meeting you. Thanks again........I am gonna miss that plow!


do you have everything pretty much sold then?


----------



## erkoehler

stroker79;1028488 said:


> Hey Ron, It was nice meeting you. Thanks *again........I am gonna miss that plow*!


WHAT!


----------



## snowman79

has anyone seen the latest GFS model run....rockford has on there website that a cold front and rain changing to snow. 6-10 inches of heavy wet snow....


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1028270 said:


> I've got the summer itch! I need to buy one of these two, and want to buy the other!


Is that house around here or a place up north for some fishing and sledding?


----------



## stroker79

Yep plow is gone. 

The really good news is that I am picking up my new atv tomorrow!!!! A new yamaha grizzly. 

New boss, I still have 2 trucks, an aerator, a 36" hydro wb mower, a fert spreader, and I think that's it. Oh a line trimmer too


----------



## swtiih

Some trees are starting to bud, the birds are chirping at 5:30am, the equipment is begging to be put away for the season. With the crazy weather that spring can bring and we have had this winter it would not surprise me if we got a plowable snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've seen a few forecasts now that are giving accumulating snow the thumbs up.
Problem is that pavement temps are in the 40's and are on the steady incline.
However, if it snows hard enough......you never know. Some forecasts are calling for mid-20's overnight sat which would help the cause.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

stroker79;1028488 said:


> Hey Ron, It was nice meeting you. Thanks again........I am gonna miss that plow!


Nice to meet you to Doug, thank you again for the plow! I washed it right away and put it behind the staight blade inside the garage! It will be a huge asset next season(or maybe Saturday night)...Although I'd rather be in Lake Genvia watching the snowmobile races than plowing snow, I need to make some money to justify the purchase! Thanks again! Ron


----------



## dlcs

They are calling for 6-10" here Sat. night and 26 for the low. It will stick, overnight, during the day, amybe not. Oh well, this is bonus round now, i'll take anything, would like to use up soem salt too,but......that may be pushing it. LOL


----------



## Kubota 8540

dlcs;1028710 said:


> They are calling for 6-10" here Sat. night and 26 for the low. It will stick, overnight, during the day, amybe not. Oh well, this is bonus round now, i'll take anything, would like to use up soem salt too,but......that may be pushing it. LOL


How did the liquid cal work for you this winter?


----------



## erkoehler

Dlcs, where you located?


----------



## the new boss 92

any know if dupage county is in for a snow event this weekend or if the storm is traking south as it is coming in?


----------



## dlcs

Well they back offed on that forcast already. Now say we will be lucky to see any heavy precip. at all be it rain or snow. LOL


I just tried soem Calcium this year, prewetting salt and it worked great. next year we will be prewetting all of our salt.


----------



## the new boss 92

we will see lots of rain!


----------



## Kubota 8540

dlcs;1028873 said:


> Well they back offed on that forcast already. Now say we will be lucky to see any heavy precip. at all be it rain or snow. LOL
> 
> I just tried soem Calcium this year, prewetting salt and it worked great. next year we will be prewetting all of our salt.


I bought a couple totes of the well brine and paid .70/gallon it was ok. I think I will just stick with the Liquidow for next Winter.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1028581 said:


> Is that house around here or a place up north for some fishing and sledding?


It is here on the river.........


----------



## the new boss 92

more snow in the forcast again!


----------



## Kubota 8540

It's in, it's out and it ain't here yet either. Plow is off, spreader is off, sprayers been drained, patio furniture is out, and I graded the driveway......snow dam-it..!


----------



## the new boss 92

lol i think alot of people are thinking one more event


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well, weather it comes or not. i do know that i am going tomorrow to pick up a mount and harness for the new truck since my dodge has been stripped of all its plow goods and is out at a friends for sale. so i will be ready if it does snow..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well its Thursday already and it still doesn't sound like they have a clue whats going on(some things never change)! Last night they were calling for at least some accumulation and this morning it out of the forecast again! I'm betting its back on by 9 or 10 this morning. (Or at least hoping)!!! LOL


----------



## T-MAN

Pushin 2 Please;1029309 said:


> Well its Thursday already and it still doesn't sound like they have a clue whats going on(some things never change)! Last night they were calling for at least some accumulation and this morning it out of the forecast again! I'm betting its back on by 9 or 10 this morning. (Or at least hoping)!!! LOL


Huh ? What weather are you watching ? Noaa has been at 1.5-2 for 2 days now.
This front moving in has around an 1.5" of liquid in it. Sat is forecasted for a high of 33. They have been off all week for lows. What do you think will happen if we only see 31 for a high sat ? I wont be surprised if we get wacked real good. 
pumpkin:


----------



## dlcs

I'm not holding my breath. If the majority of the precip comes in at night then we should be good but if not it will all melt on contact. I think they are calling for 2-3" here Sat. night?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

T-MAN;1029321 said:


> Huh ? What weather are you watching ? Noaa has been at 1.5-2 for 2 days now.
> This front moving in has around an 1.5" of liquid in it. Sat is forecasted for a high of 33. They have been off all week for lows. What do you think will happen if we only see 31 for a high sat ? I wont be surprised if we get wacked real good.
> pumpkin:


NOAA was calling for accumulating snow now its out of the forecast. At least in my area.


----------



## Purplerays6

I just checked the new accuweather. I don't like it, but it says 3.6 inches Saturday in chicago area


----------



## erkoehler

Just saw a mini van Towing a full size Bobcat!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well John Dee is back up and running and according to him, get the plows back out, load up the trucks with some weight and hold on tight! Winter just might not be over with us just yet!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1029341 said:


> Well John Dee is back up and running and according to him, get the plows back out, load up the trucks with some weight and hold on tight! Winter just might not be over with us just yet!


I'm pumped, just ready his forecast


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1029363 said:


> I'm pumped, just ready his forecast


Me too, 1-4 Friday night and 4-8 Sat. night. Woohooo


----------



## erkoehler

Sure would be a nice ending to the season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nws.....says


FRONT SHOULD CONTINUE TO INCH SLOWLY SOUTHWARD ACROSS THE CWA FRIDAY
NIGHT INTO SATURDAY WITH IMPRESSIVE LOW LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS LIKELY
SUPPORTING A BAND OF MAINLY POST FRONTAL PRECIPITATION SPREADING
SOUTH ACROSS THE CWA FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY. MODELS CONTINUE TO
TREND TOWARD THE ECMWF SOLUTION OF LESS PHASING OF NORTHERN/SOUTHERN
STREAM SYSTEMS WITH THE SOUTHERN STREAM VORT NOW PROGGED TO EVOLVE
INTO A SLOWER MOVING CUT OFF LOW...TRACKING MUCH FARTHER SOUTH THAN
PREVIOUSLY FORECAST.

THIS LATEST DEVELOPMENT IN MODEL TRENDS WOULD SUGGEST LIGHTER PRECIP
TOTALS IN GENERAL ACROSS THE AREA AS WELL AS SIGNIFICANTLY REDUCED
(ALTHOUGH NOT ELIMINATED) CHANCES OF SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.
COULD STILL BE A NARROW BAND OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOWS DRIVEN BY
THE LOW LEVEL FRONTOGENESIS OVER THE AREA...MAINLY SATURDAY INTO
SATURDAY NIGHT. HOWEVER...RELATIVELY LIGHT QPF...THE LIKELIHOOD OF
FAIRLY LOW SNOW TO LIQUID RATIOS (WETTER SNOW)...INITIALLY WARM (AND
WARMING SOIL TEMPS NEAR/ABOVE 50F)...AND INSOLATION THROUGH THE
CLOUD COVER DURING THE DAY SATURDAY ALL WOULD ARGUE FOR TEMPERING
SNOW AMOUNTS FROM THE RAW MODEL OUTPUT. AND WITH CHANCES OF
HEAVIER/CONVECTIVE SNOWS NOW LOOKING TO REMAIN WELL SOUTH OF
OUR CWA CLOSER TO THE CLOSED MID LEVEL LOW I AM LESS CONCERNED ABOUT
TRULY SIGNIFICANT SNOWS IN OUR CWA. WHILE THERE IS A DECENT CHANCE
THAT MUCH OF THE CWA COULD SEE SOME ACCUMULATION I AM REALLY NOT
COMFORTABLE THROWING NUMBERS OUT THERE YET GIVEN THE VARIABILITY IN
THE PAST COUPLE DAYS OF MODELS HANDLING THIS SYSTEM(S).


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Skillet Head at noon said no more than a little slush on the pavement. (if that). I'm guessing tomorrows forecast will also change a few times!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i love tom,but i hope he's wrong


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ you and me both, but it doesn't sound as promising as it did a few hours ago!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well it is chicago....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

70* one day and 6 inches of white gold the next!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

So, who's going to put their plows on tomorrow?
Or at least dig them out of storage?
All of my big trucks are still set up for salting/liquid. 1/2 hour and all the plows are on.
I'm going to wait until lunch tomorrow and make a decision


----------



## A.Landscaping

So Should I put my plow on


----------



## 84deisel

I still am thinking it is spring. I picked up mulch yesterday and topsoil today.


----------



## T-MAN

My stuff is still ready to go. Never had the balls to sell off equipment or bury it in storage
with a couple weeks of potential snow left. Last year I was wearing shorts before that last push. Way to much at stake to not be ready in a few hours IMO. I always felt if you cant 
plow you accounts (even if the contract only goes threw the end of march) do to leases turned in, sold equipment, etc., someone else will. I would rather not lose good accounts rolling the dice.

Sure hope it snows like hell this weekend payup


----------



## KJ Cramer

I haven't summerized my plow yet, but it could snow in July and I'd be out and rolling in less than 10 minutes, it takes no time at all for me to gear up. I'm going to wash the truck again tomorrow, and pray for more snow. I've been expecting this, lol.:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

I guess the truck and plow is ready.....just have to hook up. Being that daytime temps will be high, Will anyone salt?


----------



## stroker79

Well I did my best to help you all out with the snow. Not only am I leaving on vacation this Saturday but my plow is sold too lol. So it should snow like crazy.


----------



## snowguys

did you sell the plow of your truck? if so why not just keep it and plow/help guys out on your days off


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So whats everybody thinking for tomorrows "snow event"? Think any of it will stick at all or just plain wet around here?


----------



## nevrnf

This storm is going to be a bust. Minimal salt needed as it will be overnight and into a Sunday where a lot of stuff will be closed or not open until late. My plow has been away from my house for a month now and it will be washed and paleted by the end of the month.


----------



## SnowMatt13

pavement temps too warm to support that low of an accumulation.
maybe a slushy inch, but that will melt faster than you can get to it......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. IMO, if there is any accumulation at all it will only be on grassy surfaces and colder outdoor surfaces, but not on the pavement. It will have to come down real hard for us to go out and play!


----------



## ultimate plow

We had all the trucks together at the end of the season. It hasnt snowed since this pic lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice pic! Love all those red plows! Also GM's and Fords. Best of both worlds!


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;1029701 said:


> did you sell the plow of your truck? if so why not just keep it and plow/help guys out on your days off


I didnt feel like plowing around a work schedule and being dead tired. Not only that, I need a new boss frame since the one I made to accomodate my lift got all bent up and put a bolt through my AC condenser and it all has to come off to replace the condenser. Soooo to me, it's just easier to sell it and be done with it.


----------



## the new boss 92

1 to 2 inches saurday but i just dont think anything is going to stck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Denver had a Winter Storm Warning for 8-12 inches and as of now they have only a dusting on the grass. Grounds to warm melting on contact. Hope we get there snow!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1029770 said:


> I agree. IMO, if there is any accumulation at all it will only be on grassy surfaces and colder outdoor surfaces, but not on the pavement. It will have to come down real hard for us to go out and play!


were not going to get any thing... even if the temps drop alot the ground is way too warm will just be wet....


----------



## T-MAN

Temps just droped 15 degrees in less then an 2 hours. Snow is in the air LOL

I always plow or salt any account that is open that has accumulating snow on it. Temps can always go either way. If there is snow on the lot, take care of it. Waiting for it melt wont fly well if someone busts there noggin, and sues the client.
I have 2 decent size 24/7 operations that have vehicle and foot traffic at any and all time, they get salt or plow and salt when ever its needed (unless its a major holiday), thats what they hired me to do.

Hoping for something out of this, v-box is getting set back in the truck in 20 minutes


----------



## Kubota 8540

Just in case.....plow is on....spreader is on.....bought some bag salt..yuck.......is the snow still on?


----------



## cplmac

I hope we get at least an inch, I've got three storms worth of salt sitting in the driveway...


----------



## snowguys

Kubota 8540;1029918 said:


> Just in case.....plow is on....spreader is on.....bought some bag salt..yuck.......is the snow still on?


hey kubota i saw your selling alot of your stuff you upgrading equipment or just selling it off


----------



## Kubota 8540

Just upgrading and re-arranging, been around for 25 years, I'm not going anywhere. I'm addicted to snow and ice.


----------



## the new boss 92

i see alot of people with there plows and salters on, good sign?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so when are we expecting this snow to hit??


----------



## the new boss 92

late tonight and tomarrow during the day, going to be a heavy ass snow fall for sure! i might be missing this one due to the fact that i have to take a class from 8-5 tomarrow and i cant miss it!


----------



## erkoehler

Not thinking we'll get any accumulation till tomorrow night???


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;1030025 said:


> late tonight and tomarrow during the day, going to be a heavy ass snow fall for sure! i might be missing this one due to the fact that i have to take a class from 8-5 tomarrow and i cant miss it!


Saturday class's are fun arn't they? I've got one from a few weeks ago until about mid May from 8-5. But tomorrow I won't be there. Had my wisdom teeth out this morning and they are giving me trouble.


----------



## erkoehler

OK, grass is now getting coated! Pavements just wet......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ How hard is it snowing up there? No rain or snow here!


----------



## erkoehler

In Bloomingdale now heading north.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is it starting to stick on the pavement? Or is it just to warm?


----------



## GLSS22

In Elgin the grass is covered, but pavement is just wet. Still snowing, but we will have to see if it starts sticking. No plowing thats for sure. Might get a salting out of it, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mark13

Snowing like crazy here in Woodstock. Pavement and Concrete are starting to let snow accumulate on certain sections. Grass, decks, vehicles,etc is all white.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well the whole bottom of the storm just fell apart. II'm headed up north to watch sno-cross! If anybody else is going I'm the 6'9" guy with a Wille Brothers sweatshirt. Hope to see a few of you!


----------



## T-MAN

Looks like a salt run. 2" on the patio table, pavement just starting to turn slightly white here. Air Temps finally got below freezing an hour ago. 32 for a high today, everything open gets salted


----------



## erkoehler

Not on pavement here in Bloomingdale.


----------



## Kubota 8540

32 and still raining no snow yet.


----------



## 3311

Looks like a salt run for us


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1030119 said:


> Well the whole bottom of the storm just fell apart. II'm headed up north to watch sno-cross! If anybody else is going I'm the 6'9" guy with a Wille Brothers sweatshirt. Hope to see a few of you!


I thought you were at least 7' 2". :waving:


----------



## Propony

Not sticking to Pavement in Palatine....Pavement temp is still 46 degrees


----------



## Kubota 8540

32F and thunder snowing?


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;1029776 said:


> We had all the trucks together at the end of the season. It hasnt snowed since this pic lol


That is a awsome pic.....did it just work out that all the subs trucks are black? looks real sharp bud


----------



## REAPER

McHenry 60050-5311 update
3/20/10 @ 10:54 AM CST

My outdoor thermometer is reading 33*. 
Palm down on pavement and is no feeling of coldness at all. 
Every bit of blacktop/concrete/patio block and out door brick is wet an clean with no build up of slush any where. Not even in the shade.

Unless the temp stays at this level all day combined with snow all day McHenry / Crystal Lake wont see any salting or plowing.


----------



## SnowMatt13

some minor slush spots on the roads and road edges
IDOT out salting by the border on 173


----------



## WilliamOak

Figures we'd get snow after the lawn stuff is all nice and ready. Roads and lots are just wet in Cary and the birds are still out chirping lol


----------



## ta3834bbl

nothing down south, as usual, it is passing to the North..


----------



## ta3834bbl

Fine by me though, I had a nice ride on the motorcycle yesterday!


----------



## Wieckster

Grass is white and pavement is wet no pushing snow going to happen here in Rockford


----------



## A.Landscaping

My truck had 2" but the pavement was just wet. It stopped here. :angry:


----------



## stroker79

Flight out of here is delayed. Boooooooooo


----------



## the new boss 92

what a great 2 inches, i listen to the weater people some more!:laughing:


----------



## REAPER

What a pizzer of a storm! So much for anything in March this year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I think if we were going to get any more this season it would of happened yesterday. Time for spring!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I was positive we were going to get another push, but I think I hear that fat lady singing. Its over, going to summerize the plow this week.:crying:


----------



## swtiih

This week will be at least 50's and 60's. Really looks like this season is done.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

KJ Cramer;1030628 said:


> I was positive we were going to get another push, but I think I hear that fat lady singing. Its over, going to summerize the plow this week.:crying:


what do you do to summerize your plow? i just wash it and store it in the garage should i be doing something else?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Should coat it with something to keep it from rusting. Apply some grease to the angle cylinders shafts.


----------



## WilliamOak

Just dip it in fluid film!


----------



## Kubota 8540

I would have but my so called free sample never came...!!


----------



## WilliamOak

I love the stuff, I just haven't gotten around to ordering any more and my sample can is just about gone.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Seen it on Ebay seemed reasonably priced. I was assured my free can was on its way....but? I have used diesel fuel and old motor oil mix for years with out a problem, so why change.


----------



## KJ Cramer

I just wash it really good, take the mold board out (I have a MVP Plus Poly, and the mold board is easy to come out) I prep and paint any spots that show signs of rust then Fluid Film the sheet out of it, put dielectric grease all over all electrical connections, reinstall the mold board, then put it back in the garage. Remove the brackets (not mount) from the front of the truck and coat the inside of them with grease and set them next to the plow, remove the hand held controller from inside the truck and put in my file drawer with all other plowing related items in the office, then dream about all the fun I had and all the fun to come with my plow, lol. In the late fall I change the fluid in the plow, put controller back in, brackets back on and its ready to go and looks almost like new. Its really nothing special, and alot of people don't do it, I just like my stuff looking and operating as close to new as possible.


----------



## the new boss 92

well if you guys get bored i post up pictures of what im working on today as a sunday project! in the picture section its called got bored!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

so does anyone else realize these pics are marked 2005....maybe im just crazy.



ultimate plow;1029776 said:


> We had all the trucks together at the end of the season. It hasnt snowed since this pic lol


----------



## Kubota 8540

I would guess the date stamp wasn't set correctly? 01/01


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

i am also disappointed that it didnt snow this weekend. considering i spent 5 hours friday evening, after working all day, putting the mount and harness on the new truck. 
she does look good though. thanks to garagekeeper for hooking me up. sorry for the pic size its from my phone..


----------



## Kubota 8540

Well you got more snow than I did, if that counts. It snowed all day and night too. Pressure washed the spreader today and summerizing it tomorrow.


----------



## WilliamOak

Truck looks great!! Sell the dodge yet?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

actually there was more snow than the pic showed. took those later in the day saturday after it had melted some. but it still never accumulated on the pavement.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

WilliamOak;1030823 said:


> Truck looks great!! Sell the dodge yet?


should be gone tuesday. but we shall see. the dodge looks so sad striped of all its goodies. rims and tires gone, lights gone and all the other toys gone..i miss her..

here is a pic of her all striped of her greatness


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1030816 said:


> i am also disappointed that it didnt snow this weekend. considering i spent 5 hours friday evening, after working all day, putting the mount and harness on the new truck.
> she does look good though. thanks to garagekeeper for hooking me up. sorry for the pic size its from my phone..


truck looks good, aiding in my itch to pick up a 9'2 V  glad im not the only one who John is always bailing out in binds


----------



## WilliamOak

Are the rims/tires up for sale??? Or are the tires goin on the ford?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

sold them to a friend of mine with another dodge. looked awesome on his truck. almost as good as on mine. lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

metallihockey88;1030826 said:


> truck looks good, aiding in my itch to pick up a 9'2 V  glad im not the only one who John is always bailing out in binds


he doesn't post anymore, but hes a good guy to know.


----------



## WilliamOak

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1030832 said:


> sold them to a friend of mine with another dodge. looked awesome on his truck. almost as good as on mine. lol


lol damn. 
Lightbar should look badass on the ford.


----------



## Mark13

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1030805 said:


> so does anyone else realize these pics are marked 2005....maybe im just crazy.





Kubota 8540;1030806 said:


> I would guess the date stamp wasn't set correctly? 01/01


The time stamp in the camera has to be off. Since at least two trucks in that picture is an 07.5 or newer.

x2 on knowing Garagekeeper, got my boss mount from him that I ended up selling. Good guy.

The new Ford looks good Bryan, what's the plans for this one? Wheels and tires?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;1030862 said:


> The new Ford looks good Bryan, what's the plans for this one? Wheels and tires?


umm. everything. the usual. lol


----------



## affekonig

You still have the Bronco? Doesn't look like it's moved for a while... Interested in letting it go?


----------



## the new boss 92

bust out the mowers guys spring is here and we got clea blue skys!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New Boss, love the tinted tail lights. Looks sharp!


----------



## stroker79

Speaking of mowers, I have one mower left to sell. It's an 07 Exmark Viking 36. Under 250 hours, runs great and looks great. $2700 firm. Needs to go!


Oh, it's 77*s in florida!!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1030995 said:


> New Boss, love the tinted tail lights. Looks sharp!


im posting pictures right now of them after they are installed in my truck and sitting outside


----------



## KJ Cramer

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1030805 said:


> so does anyone else realize these pics are marked 2005....maybe im just crazy.


Its definitely a date stamp issue because he has got an '08 or newer superduty in the pic. Kinda hard to get one of those back in '05


----------



## WilliamOak

Pushin 2 Please;1030995 said:


> New Boss, love the tinted tail lights. Looks sharp!


Dont you have a new plow to add to the sig???


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

KJ Cramer;1031230 said:


> Its definitely a date stamp issue because he has got an '08 or newer superduty in the pic. Kinda hard to get one of those back in '05


yea i saw that. just wanted to see if i could stir anything up. lol..


----------



## KJ Cramer

can't blame ya there, lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1031241 said:


> Dont you have a new plow to add to the sig???


I do! LOL. Sure wish I had a chance to use it, but theres always next season!:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow in the forcast for Sunday night......another bust


----------



## the new boss 92

no more sticking snow this year, ground is way to soft now and asphalt is to warm.


----------



## 84deisel

heard frogs on the way home its spring . Cleaned the truck so now it is ready to hibernate till next winter and plows are ready to go away for the summer.


----------



## snowguys

hey 84deisel is that your company or do you work for them???


----------



## 84deisel

I have been working there for the past 8 years.


----------



## WilliamOak

Post # 1,000!!!!!!! lol couldn't think of a better place to do it. This was a great winter for me, no problems with the truck or plow (knock on wood!) and I had a ton of fun! Definitely looking forward to next year.
If anyone will have an 8'6" pro plus, boss straight or v for sale come fall let me know I should be in the market for one!


----------



## Mark13

I think she's done for this season. Looking forward to next season already! Hopefully I'll have a new truck and plow and maybe a salter to share some pics of by then. 

But I'm ready to get back in the fields and start turning over the ground and give it a shot with my new place of employment.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Glad things are looking up. Sucks what winter services did. Hopefully they have what's coming to them. Stop by any time. Beers on me!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1032420 said:


> Glad things are looking up. Sucks what winter services did. Hopefully they have what's coming to them. Stop by any time. Beers on me!


Beers on you? I hope that includes all of us and not just Ohio! I'm thirsty! Goo:waving:d luck Ohio.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1032420 said:


> Glad things are looking up. Sucks what winter services did. Hopefully they have what's coming to them. Stop by any time. Beers on me!


Beers on you? I hope that includes all of us and not just Ohio! I'm thirsty! Good luck Ohio. :waving:


----------



## snowguys

Pushin 2 Please;1032610 said:


> Beers on you? I hope that includes all of us and not just Ohio! I'm thirsty! Good luck Ohio. :waving:


i believe he meant all of us  where and when


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SULLIVAN.....Give us some info. Its Friday and the bars are open!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got cold beers at the office right now. Its got to be noon somewhere right?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Ron, (pushin) how about you show up to the golf outing this year. Trust me, plenty of beers and other activities there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I'm in! I just need a few weeks notice to give to work and the boss( the wife) LOL!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You wouldn't be able to hang with us at the golf outing. Lots of shennanigans going on that your baby eyes can't see!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1032666 said:


> You wouldn't be able to hang with us at the golf outing. Lots of shennanigans going on that your baby eyes can't see!


You don' want to know what these eyes have seen! Some good and some bad. Real bad! So when is it? See if you can keep up? I doubt it!


----------



## A.Landscaping

Soo.....Its officialy over? :realmad: I have seen alot of trucks with plows am i missing something?


----------



## metallihockey88

A.Landscaping;1034021 said:


> Soo.....Its officialy over? :realmad: I have seen alot of trucks with plows am i missing something?


Yea I've been seein a lot of em lately too. Probably bein put in storage like mine on thursday. Its over I'd say. Supposed to be 80 on thursday. Might be takin the new jetski out I'm thinkin. That should make it snow lol


----------



## A.Landscaping

metallihockey88;1034024 said:


> Yea I've been seein a lot of em lately too. Probably bein put in storage like mine on thursday. Its over I'd say. Supposed to be 80 on thursday. Might be takin the new jetski out I'm thinkin. That should make it snow lol


Yeah that is was i thought maybe storage? I was hoping for one more push atleast just for fun  Atleast i started to work


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

to all snow plowers... under no circumstances should you do any contracting with 
amazing contractors out of Wis and Oak Park IL..

I subcontracted to them threw Jill's snow plowing in Dyer IN. and that guy Danny/amazing contractors has bounced every pay check he has given Jill's snow plowing.. 

so while we wait to go after that jag off in the courts for the money he owes us..

I just wanted to let every one know to stay away from that guy... he will stick you in the butt also... and if you did do work for him hit me up and we can get on the same page with the lawyer to recoup money.....


----------



## dlcs

*A1-Lawncare*

Does anyone know anything about A1-Lawncare in Aurora? Are they a member of this site?


----------



## KJ Cramer

If they plow they might be on plowsite if they do lawns try lawnsite.


----------



## dlcs

KJ Cramer;1035307 said:


> If they plow they might be on plowsite if they do lawns try lawnsite.


Really??

Well I kinda figured since there are so many members from the Chicago area in this one thread that maybe someone here may know this company.


----------



## metallihockey88

F my life. Gettin hammered with the heaviest hail I have ever seen. Entire street and grass covered in less then a minute. Nothing like watchin golf ball sized hail assault my truck. Afraid to even go out in the morning. Hope everyone elses trucks are fairing better


----------



## the new boss 92

we dont have any hail here, jsut a lotof rain and lightning!


----------



## metallihockey88

We got hammered for about 5 min. About a min of huge almost golfball hail then the rest the size of marbles. Miss the huge tree the city cut down in front of my house last year that I used to park under.


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;1035357 said:


> F my life. Gettin hammered with the heaviest hail I have ever seen. Entire street and grass covered in less then a minute. Nothing like watchin golf ball sized hail assault my truck. Afraid to even go out in the morning. Hope everyone elses trucks are fairing better





metallihockey88;1035362 said:


> We got hammered for about 5 min. About a min of huge almost golfball hail then the rest the size of marbles. Miss the huge tree the city cut down in front of my house last year that I used to park under.


Someone upstairs is trying to tell you that you should have kept your Chevy instead of getting a 6.0h no Ford.  Wouldn't have gotten any hail then. 85% Chevy's here and not one bit of hail, just rain. :bluebounc


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1035366 said:


> Someone upstairs is trying to tell you that you should have kept your Chevy instead of getting a 6.0h no Ford.  Wouldn't have gotten any hail then. 85% Chevy's here and not one bit of hail, just rain. :bluebounc


Lol I have had more bad luck with this damn truck then any other vehicle I've had and I've had a lot


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;1035368 said:


> Lol I have had more bad luck with this damn truck then any other vehicle I've had and I've had a lot


No trees have gotten in any of our Chevy's way either. :waving:


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1035369 said:


> No trees have gotten in any of our Chevy's way either. :waving:


Yea but my gmc had a light pole magnet on it. Or I'm just a lot more careful with the ford


----------



## WilliamOak

We had maybe 30 seconds of pea sized hail if that and plenty of lightning. Always love the first few storms of the year!


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1035489 said:


> We had maybe 30 seconds of pea sized hail if that and plenty of lightning. Always love the first few storms of the year!


you put rims on your truck?


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1035493 said:


> you put rims on your truck?


No sir, only thing the truck will be getting this year will be new tires and air bags. (and probably a new plow before winter)

It does kind of look like that though in my avatar pic lol.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Quarter size hail by the border....


----------



## the new boss 92

WilliamOak;1035494 said:


> No sir, only thing the truck will be getting this year will be new tires and air bags. (and probably a new plow before winter)
> 
> It does kind of look like that though in my avatar pic lol.


i seen that and was like that looks good, now i changed my mind again:laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1035537 said:


> i seen that and was like that looks good, now i changed my mind again:laughing:


, as much as I'd like to put wheels on this truck it just doesnt make sense. I MIGHT see if I can pick up a set of 17"s off of a 3rd gen, but I can't see spendin the $ on wheels right now lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain mixing and changing to snow tonight. Get those plows and spreaders back out guys! LOL...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1035735 said:


> Rain mixing and changing to snow tonight. Get those plows and spreaders back out guys! LOL...


it's never gona happen


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

niko3772;1035793 said:


> it's never gona happen


That's why i put, LOL! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1035808 said:


> That's why i put, LOL! LOL!!!!!


no i ment it snowing the weather men have no idea what they are talking about


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

niko3772;1035836 said:


> no i ment it snowing the weather men have no idea what they are talking about


Not at all! I think the more high tech there computers get, the worse there forecast gets. Maybe before I retire from plowing, they'll get something that will actually tell the truth. But I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## snowguys

hey guys i have left over bulk and bagged salt left over i have about 4-5 tons of bulk and 3 skids of bagged but the bagged salt is hard it has been sitting for two years but with a skid steer it will break up please pm me if you want ot want to come check it out i would like to get it gone asap


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Figure I would share a pic with some local guys. Just got it.


----------



## swtiih

nice heavy duty truck. What are the specs on it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

58,000 lb gvwr, CAT motor with 8 speed Eaton trans. Truck has been in a garage since ealy 2007. Got a smoking deal on it. Just have to remove the orange paint. I found out today that under the orange paint is another coat of purple.


----------



## swtiih

Are you going to use it for plowing and salting or just the sewer work


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Probably haul snow with it. Maybe deliver or haul salt but I won't plow with it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You need to get that thing down here so we can shine it up one of these days


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh don't worry. Its gonna get a cleaning for sure. But if your offering up your service then by all means go right ahead. But I want two coats of wax, not one! Its been sitting on blocks on a garage for about 3 1/2 years. So it had a lot of grime on it when I picked it up. The frame and rear wheels have already been painted. I'm going to finish a full detail on it soon. Just have to remove the orange and put some nice graphics and lettering on it. I just need to find some time. We are busy now and I need material so it all might have to wait.


----------



## REAPER

Anybody plan on salting tonight?

BBBrrrrrr


----------



## cityplow

ohiogreenworks;1034989 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I am going thru the same ordeal with winter services. Hope you get what is yours!!


Ever been paid for your services ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1037144 said:


> Oh don't worry. Its gonna get a cleaning for sure. But if your offering up your service then by all means go right ahead. But I want two coats of wax, not one! Its been sitting on blocks on a garage for about 3 1/2 years. So it had a lot of grime on it when I picked it up. The frame and rear wheels have already been painted. I'm going to finish a full detail on it soon. Just have to remove the orange and put some nice graphics and lettering on it. I just need to find some time. We are busy now and I need material so it all might have to wait.


Hey RYAN 
Why don't you leave the orage on it and add some white to look like the colors of Ireland in the flag.

PS I know of this guy on here whom plows a car wash on here and get his truck washed eveytime he plows it maybe you could get it detailed and washed there ???? LMAO:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1037119 said:


> You need to get that thing down here so we can shine it up one of these days


Hey R&R did you get my PM just wondering


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you trying to relive last year????


----------



## softpathcarpet

I know this may not be the place to post this but...
This is a call for help... with really bad timing!

My E47 Meyer pump needs a rebuild and need any suggestions on a reasonable local repair shop.
I'm in Schaumburg, IL.
Thanks, 
Rob


----------

